#xubuntu 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<gerro> how do you fix that bug where xfce starts up with just desktop background?
<Pumpernickel> You mean relaunching xfce4-panel?
<d90> hi, how to end all current X sessions?
<d90> from terminal
<n30> According the suspend/hibernate buttons in XFCE 4.4.1, where did they disappear? :D
<n30> I was told to ask in here :-)
<LampoNero> stacco
<MatBoy> why is xfce4-micer not standard in the menu ?
<MatBoy> *mixer
<DaBeowulf> Hello, I can't seem to get DOSBox 0.72 compiled, here's the configure.log: http://pastebin.ca/701889
<ablomen> DaBeowulf, why do you want to compile it?
<ablomen> dosbox is in the repo's..
<DaBeowulf> I need to try the 0.7x ones
<DaBeowulf> 0.65 doesn't do the trick
<DaBeowulf> But I got pointed to http://packages.debian.org/lenny/dosbox/amd64/download which I'll try now
<DaBeowulf> Instead of installing 53.8MB to compile 0.72 myself
<DaBeowulf> Thanks anyway.
<DaBeowulf> It's D/L dev stuff and compile because that one doesn't like the libasound2 version of this system.
<jarnos> Is PulseAudio Xubuntu's sound server?
<jarnos> I suppose Gaim an only use ESD.
<jarnos> *can
<TheSheep> jarnos: pulseaudio is compatible with esd
<TheSheep> jarnos: I think tha txubuntu doesn't have a sound server installed by default
<nonlocal> iirc that is correct... I have to manually activate the alsa mixer on a fresh install, anyway..
<nonlocal> it occurs I don't know exactly what is meant by a 'sound server'
<nonlocal> the speakers make noise but I need to do some work to do the little things like, you know, adjust the volume :)
<jarnos> nonlocal, I suppose it enables playing simultaneously using different applications.
<jarnos> TheSheep, if pulseaudio is compatible with esd, how come I can not play sounds in Gaimp prefs with esd option?
<jarnos> TheSheep, I meant I can't play alerts in Gaim with the ESD method selected in preferences, and there is no explicit pulseaudio method.
<TheSheep> !info pulseaudio-esound-compat
<ubotu> pulseaudio-esound-compat: PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5ubuntu4.1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 128 kB
<TheSheep> jarnos: I thin you need this package installed for compatibility
<jarnos> TheSheep, I installed the pulseaudio-esound-compat package, but no help yet. BTW. I see groups pulse, pulse-access, and pulse-rt in Groups settings.
<TheSheep> jarnos: try running esd now
<jarnos> TheSheep, ERROR: Unknown command: now
<TheSheep> just 'esd'
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> sorry
<jarnos> TheSheep, main.c: WARNING: called SUID root, but not in group 'pulse-rt'.
<jarnos> TheSheep, the test sound still does not make sound.
<hyper__ch> welcome back everyone :)
<vinze> :P
<TheSheep> jarnos: no more ideas
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: o/
<hyper__ch> only 5 people were left here
<jarnos> TheSheep, thanks for those ideas that you wrote about.
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: what is the problem?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: gaim doesn't play with pulseaudio
<hyper__ch> kopete ;)
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: apage
* TheSheep uses gajim :)
<hyper__ch> apage?
<jarnos> TheSheep, there are groups pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt, but no members in these groups.
<TheSheep> hmmm...
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: as in "Apage, Satanas"
<jarnos> hyper__ch, Gaim is in the Xubuntu CD if I remember right.
<LampoNero> ciao a tutti
<jarnos> WengoPhone has also messenger features.
<hyper__ch> jarnos: might be
<jarnos> TheSheep, I used to be able hear the machine voice in WengoPhone's test call, but not anymore. Could it be caused by esd?
<jarnos> I have not been successful in recording microphone in Feisty. Tested by Ekiga and WengoPhone.
<wbadger> hey guys can anyone tell me how to change the time on my system? I tried using Settings -> Calendar Setting but it does not seem to affect the orage clock in my taskbar
<jarnos> TheSheep, I can again play hear sound (but not my own) in WengoPhone test call. I don't know why I did not earlier today. I reinstalled the pulseaudio-esound-compat package and restarted WengoPhone. I see two options for audio devices: /dev/dsp and intel8x0. I use the later.
<vinze> wbadger, Applications->System->Time and Date
<wbadger> vinze, I can't believe I've been using xubuntu so much and missed it, thank you very much
<vinze> :P
<vinze> np
<wbadger> :)
<jarnos> Is there some way to get my microphone work? It works in Windows.
<jessejazza> I think you have to go into the xorg file and download the appropraite driver. I'm still trying to sort out my drives read/write and the sound.
<jarnos> TheSheep, WengoPhone couldn't play sound, because I had used flash player at last.fm. Quitting Firefox helped.
<jarnos> jessejazza, configure sound device in xorg.conf?
<mcdomms> Hi there
<vinze> Hi
<mcdomms> I've just installed gutsy tribe-5. I think I have found a bug
<vinze> launchpad.net is the place to go ;-)
<mcdomms> The install procedure does not ask the position of the grub.
<mcdomms> ok
<vinze> Sure? Not in the last screen?
<mcdomms> I could not find it.
<vinze> Wait a sec
<mcdomms> But maybe I just went too fast... ;)
<vinze> Look, this is a screenshot of Feisty: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentt/435072059/
<vinze> When you click "Advanced" you get this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentt/435116717/
<jessejazza> jarnos: yes - i knew to it too, i'm just trying to figure it out
<jessejazza> go to /etc/x11/
<mcdomms> OK, I see.
<jarnos> jessejazza, I am there.
<mcdomms> Well in the end, it was not so hard to recover, since the automatic recognition imported every entry in the old grub.
<vinze> OK cool
<mcdomms> Thanks vinze. Next time I'll check more carefully...
<vinze> np :)
<jessejazza> jarnos: i've just tried mine and i have sound. So i was wrong there. I have problems with my drives being read only.
<jarnos> jessejazza, have you edited /etc/fstab?
<jessejazza> no
<jarnos> jessejazza, it you have mouted your drives with read-only (ro) option there, that would explain it.
<jessejazza> sorry - i've just been into gconf to install some icons. getting back to drives - i installed ubuntu, and then added xfce and kde. a mistake as i ended up with a few problems it would conflict between them. So installed ubuntu again and it is exactly as installed. tonight i'm having a look a various things. basically ther system is AS INSTALLED ver 6.10. This mounting of drives i'm just...
<jessejazza> ...learning about
<jessejazza> in case you're wondering why i joined Xubuntu - i lkiked what i saw of the interface and will install it. But not sure how it varies with ubuntu components. basically would prefer to run xubuntu as it's lighter on resources
<jessejazza> the book i have is based on gnome so i'll get used to that first
<hyper__ch> lol:   VISTA attacked by a 13-year old virus:  http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=42663
<nonlocal> haha
* LampoNero listen Again And Again (344-secs) [192-Kbps 44100-Hz 2-channels] 
<greg> how do i mount .img
<greg> ?
#xubuntu 2007-09-19
<Jester45> convert it to iso then run sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/empty/directory
* LampoNero is away: Dormo
<vidd> what is the command to rename a directory?
<RamenMan> I have a pentium 1 processor
<RamenMan> 233 mega hurtz i believe
<RamenMan> 190 somethin megs of ram
<RamenMan> and a bios with a date of 1999
<RamenMan> the install is hanging right after the detect hardwaret hing
<RamenMan> hardware thing*
<RamenMan> does anyone have any suggestions?
<vidd> run the alt cd
<RamenMan> i am
<RamenMan> its the alternate text installer
<RamenMan> and thats where its hanging at
<RamenMan> im sooo bummed
<vidd> dunno
<RamenMan> anyone else?
<Jester45> try taking out all unneeded things like network cards audio cards etc
<phyliss> hello
<phyliss> I am relatively new to Linux and Ubuntu and need help with a Xubuntu install
<phyliss> Everything is going well, but I can't get the wireless card to hook up to a wireless network
<phyliss> I have downloaded and installed the ndiswrapper and the driver that came with the card
<phyliss> a Linksys WPC54GS
<phyliss> anyone?
<nonlocal> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nonlocal> sorry I can't be of specific help, it's been a long time since I setup madwifi and I'll have to learn it all over next time I do it :)
<phyliss> I've been poring over the WiFi docs and nothing is working so far, but thanks
<phyliss> anyone else have any ideas?
<vidd> phyliss, what does lspci (if its a pci card) say?
<phyliss> hold on, and I will tell you
<vidd> is the card a bcm43xx card?
<phyliss> 0000:00:0f.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<vidd> that explains why you are having issues
<phyliss> one of the wifi docs says that the BCM4318 means that a lot of the stuff on their installtion instructions doesn't apply
<phyliss> any potential solutions?
<vidd> if you are going to use ndiswrapper, you need to blacklist the native driver....
<phyliss> I just read a thread about the blacklist....
<phyliss> how do I go about doing that?
<vidd> if you are going to run the native driver, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<vidd> and get rid of that sell-out app ndiswrapper
<phyliss> how do I uninstall ndis? via synaptics?
<vidd> how did you install it?
<phyliss> command line
<vidd> apt-get? aptitude?
<phyliss> here's an error I get with the code you just sent:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<phyliss> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?'
<vidd> so is synaptic running?
<phyliss> I believe, apt-get
<phyliss> Yes, I have it up right now
<vidd> that is why you get that error
<phyliss> ok, let me shut it and try it again
<vidd> so either use synaptic to add bcm43xx
<vidd> or close it and use command line
<phyliss> it's working now...didn't know that it wouldn't work with Synaptics open
<phyliss> so, I'm downloading a Linux native driver?
<phyliss> it says it's done
<vidd> no...the native driver is built into the kernel....what you did is get the firmware to use it
<phyliss> oh, cool...the command in the wifi docs didn't get the result I just got
<vidd> now you need to undo what ever you did to install ndiswrapper
<phyliss> Do I need to remove ndiswrapper? If so, what is the cleanest way to do that?
<vidd> then set up your network
<phyliss> thanks very much by the way, for the help
<phyliss> should this work?  sudo make uninstall ndiswrapper
<nonlocal> if you compiled it that should work
<phyliss> shoot...it didn't, it said "make command not found"
<nonlocal> you need to be in the ndiswrapper directory
<nonlocal> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,uninstall/
<nonlocal> might help
<Jester45> whats the driver for ext3 on windows
<Jester45> i cant seem to find it
<phyliss> excellent, thanks
<nonlocal> Jester45:  ext2IFS?
<Jester45> just found that
<Jester45> i couldnt remeber the name either
<michaelpo> how do i get options globetrotter 3g card working? i've installed gcom.. then i run the command at terminal: gcom -d /dev/noz0... it seems i'm connected to the 3g... but... how do i get ubuntu to connect through the 3g card? how do i setup at the -> system -> network?
<michaelpo> SIM ready
<michaelpo> Waiting for Registration..(120 sec max)
<michaelpo> Registered on Home network: "MY MAXIS",2
<michaelpo> Signal Quality: 20,99
<michaelpo> !globetrotter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globetrotter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> !nozomi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozomi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> !3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phyliss> I could really use some help in getting my wireless working on my Xubuntu machine. I'm trying to get a Linksys W54GS PCI card to connect
<phyliss> I've read the wifi docs to death, but they don't seem to work well with Xubuntu
<phyliss> I tried ndiswrapper with no luck, and someone suggested trying just the default install and I downloaded the firmware files and still no luck. The network applet shows the card, but identifies it as "eth1" and won't scan or connect to a wireless network
<phyliss> does anyone have any ideas?
<phyliss> Hello? I see "76 users" in this room, but no chatter...can someone please help?
<phyliss> hello????
<phyliss> I could really use some help in getting my wireless working on my Xubuntu machine. I'm trying to get a Linksys W54GS PCI card to connect
<phyliss> Am I in the right IRC channel to get support for Xubuntu?
<Jester45> yes you are
<phyliss> wow, thanks
<phyliss> Why is the channel so quiet with all these users?
<Jester45> np :) just trying to help to bad i dont know how to setup wireless
<Jester45> because most of the are away
<Jester45> them*
<Jester45> i have been away for a while and just got on and saw you talking to your self :) its gets busy in here some times some times its dead
<phyliss> OK, well thanks anyway...maybe someone will feel sorry for me and lead this xubuntu newbie down the road to a solution
<tonyyarusso> phyliss: I'd help you.......if my card hadn't worked out of the box and I therefore had a clue how to
<phyliss> appreciate it Tony
<tonyyarusso> have you tried command-line configuration?  (ie 'iwlist scan', etc
<phyliss> haven't found that one yet...I"m trying a solution right now that I found on the forums (possible solution)
<tonyyarusso> http://www.kosmaczewski.net/blogs/tech/archives/2006/02/how_to_install_1.php maybe?
<phyliss> Yes, I found that one earlier today, but no joy unfortunately
<tonyyarusso> well boo
<phyliss> I'm trying this one now:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=WPC54GS
<PlaidRadish> anyone here running ubuntustudio apps and settings in a xubuntu DE?
* LikeVinyl is away: Voy a escribir software libre, o morir en el intento
<kikr> how is ubuntu on tablet pc's?
<jarnos> I have lost all sound in Feisty. Yesterday it worked better. I installed WengoPhone from http://dev.openwengo.com/trac/openwengo/trac.cgi/wiki/DebianUbuntuPackages and updated my system.
<jarnos> ..which BTW had not been updated for a while since I had forgotten to install update-notifier!
<jarnos> Anybody knows how do I get a list of software available at certain repository?
<jarnos> oops.. not all soud is gone, gxine can play wma stream :)
<jarnos> I meant sound
<jarnos> But for example in Ekiga configuration druid I get "
<jarnos> Impossible to open the selected audio device (Intel ICH6) for recording. Please check your audio setup, the permissions and that the device is not busy." when I click Test Setting. It worked better yesterday :|
<nicox84> good morning
<nicox84> i need some help, because i have an error upgrading to gutsy
<nicox84> can somebody help?
<jarnos> I am still struggling with sound in Feisty.
<jarnos> Applications such as audacious, VLC, and alsaplayer won't play sound, but gxine does.
<jarnos> Also flash won't play sound in Firefox anymore.
<jarnos> Sound playback works again with the above mentioned applications. I had to restart Xubuntu, though. Flashback from Windows :|
<neab> hi could someone remind me where the .desktop files are held.
<jarnos> neab, try command locate .desktop
<neab> ok, but is there any way to search through the output?
<jarnos> neab, search what?
<jarnos> neab, you can scroll in terminal emulator.
<neab> -_-
<neab> theres a hundred entries
<jarnos> neab, or pipe the output to a file and "less" the file.
<neab> thats ">" right?
<jarnos> neab,  locate .desktop | less
<jarnos> neab, i think so.
<neab> kinda works
<neab> thing is I'm looking for the .desktop files for the open office xfce-menu entries
<neab> because when I specify a particular module its doesnt load them
<neab> It throws up a window where I have to click "new=>text document" again
<TheSheep> neab: /usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop
<jarnos> Is there any basic way I can test microphone?
<jarnos> Is there a way to list all software available / installed from certain repository?
<Eskil83> Hello, I have a just installed xubuntu for the first time (most used to ubuntu). Installed it on a old computer and everything works well except when i try to open up the "terminal" then im thrown out to the login window again
<Eskil83> Anyone have a clue how I fix this?
<darrend> Eskil83: which version of xubuntu?
<Eskil83> Feisty fawn
<darrend> anything in your Xorg log?
<Eskil83> Not sure where I find that
<darrend> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old probably
<Eskil83> i'll check it
<darrend> or possibly even the current one (without the .old extension)
<darrend> grep it for 'EE'
<darrend> or look at the last few dozen lines of it
<grimbaluz> Who know when Xubuntu cds will be available for shipping?
<vinze> Probably not in a while
<vinze> But as Xubuntu will probably more prominently focus on user-friendliness like Ubuntu does perhaps Canonical/Mark Shuttleworth might think it to be worthy of shipping ;)
<vidd> vinze, xubuntu will probably NEVER be shipped
<vinze> Never say never ;-)
<vidd> if it wasn't for the need to get linux into schools, edubuntu wouldn't ship either
<vinze> But if Xfce ever were to get a market share about the size of Gnome or KDE, perhaps it would ;-)
<vinze> But currently it is seen as "too specialistic"
* vinze likes wishful thinking
<vidd> and it would appear that the developers are working very hard at making it a clone of gnome
<vinze> Come one, there still are lots of advantages over Gnome
<TheSheep> unless there is a great change in the organisation of ubuntu projects, xubuntu has a samll chance for being shipped
<vidd> and they are dropping steadily as gutsy gets closer to release
<vinze> What's wrong with looking like Gnome?
<vidd> LOOK is fine......
<vidd> massive, unneeded gnome dependencies is NOT fine
<TheSheep> vidd: massive undneeded gnome deps?
<TheSheep> vidd: can you name one?
<vidd> not by name...i havent installed lately
<TheSheep> vidd: so what are you basing your complaints on?
<vidd> from the install i did a month or 2 ago...from a dist-upgrade
<TheSheep> vidd: and what dependency was so massive and unneeded back then?
<vinze> When a dependency is there to improve on user-friendliness, it is not uneeded
<vinze> *unneeded
<TheSheep> vinze: that's not why they allowed some gnome libs
<vidd> there should be NOTHING installed named gnome-*
<vinze> TheSheep, what is it then?
<TheSheep> vinze: they did it because removing them was a lot of work and introduced bugs and really was just copy-pasting the code from the gnome libs into the application
<vinze> Yeah, but then they also could've used other apps couldn't they?
<TheSheep> vinze: the libraries they allowed was gnome-vfs and something more, both pretty small
<TheSheep> vinze: no, because there are not other apps with the same functionality but without gnome libs
<vinze> Ah OK
<vinze> But still, it is not unneeded ;)
<TheSheep> vinze: and the apps with slightle less functionality are not supported anymore
<TheSheep> vinze: there is practically no cd/dvd burining application for gtk that would still be supported
<vinze> Bottom line: there is no real alternative to shipping gnome libs considering Xubuntu's target audience
<vidd> they are adding a "places" app... a useless indulgence that xubuntu was perfectly fine without
<TheSheep> vinze: I think it's more about the amount of work required to get them rolling -- the current xubuntu team can't really dream of keeping all the non-ubuntu apps updated
<vinze> TheSheep, lack of manpower sucks :(
<vinze> vidd, there are many people (including me) that welcome the Places app
<TheSheep> vidd: I *love* the places plugin, I was attempting to write one myself some year ago (never got it working), I filled a bug with a request for this and I
<TheSheep> 'm using it every day
<vinze> I'd use it every day if I were using Gutsy
<TheSheep> and it's absolutely the best panel plugin to date
<vidd> so make it available via the "add to panel" rather then force me to try to figure out how to get rid of it
<TheSheep> vidd: you *still* don't know how to remove applets from the panel? :)
<vinze> It's easier to find out how to remove the Places plugin than to find out it exists and how to add it
<vidd> i want to get it off my system...not just hide it from view
<vinze> Just because I don't need the Applications menu because I can right-click the desktop doesn't mean it should be removed!
<vidd> the thunar launcher on the panel works just fine
<TheSheep> vidd: honestly, the places plugin is a great thing, shame the gnome guys are getting rid of it and replacing it with WindowsXP-like start menu
<vinze> vidd, you know you are being unreasonable. Just because the Thunar launcher works fine for you it does mean that is the case for everyone
<vidd> its a useless waste of space
<vinze> vidd, you are the first person I've heard of that finds it useless
<TheSheep> it's the only way to access my drives because I don't have icons on my desktop
<TheSheep> (I can't have them on the desktop, I do graphics work and they distract me)
<vinze> Me neither
<vidd> you cant access your drives in thunar???
<TheSheep> vidd: no, it doesn't have them in the menu
<vinze> TheSheep, and the Places menu does?
<TheSheep> vinze: yes
<vidd> so its a shortcoming of thunar
<vinze> Weird... How could that be?
<TheSheep> vidd: indeed
<vidd> so fix thunar rather then import a gnome app with all it's dependencies
<TheSheep> vidd: still, the places plugin was written faster than they took care of my bug report/feature request for thunar
<TheSheep> vidd: and as far as I know, the places plugin is now serving as a testing ground for future thunar functionalities
<TheSheep> vidd: (it's easier to test on small app)
<TheSheep> vidd: including mounting of samba shares
<vinze> And when I'd first open Thunar it would first have to load all the files in my home directory before I could go to my drives
* vidd has to go...ill be back in about an hour
<vinze> Places plugin makes it easy to go directly to my drives saving me time
<vinze> See ya
<TheSheep> vinze: and zeroconf-advertised nfs and ftp shares too, of course
<vinze> Those too, but I don't use them ;)
<vinze> I'm off again, later
<Ben_Cs> hello
<nikolam> Hello to all
<nikolam> Is there any way to check my installation to see if all my libraries are corecly installed.
<nikolam> I have a bunch of programs that dont want to work
<nikolam> So I want to check those installed files if they are correct
<nikolam> And to see if they are all 64 bit and not by mistake installed 32 bit instead of them
<nikolam> My Xubuntu is 64bit install
<SoulChild> why do i have a eth2 device but no eth1 ???
<rijo> Hello, im having trouble finding the tool to connect to a network file server unit. Where do I find that tool?
<SoulChild> How do i update udev ????
<wyrd> rijo, what kind of file server is it?
<nikolam> nego, koji Ubuntu ti vrti?
<nikolam> jel 32 bit il 64_
<nikolam> Sorry
<nikolam> Wrong channel
<Ben_Cs> or else you're trying to teach us a new language? :)
<hyper__ch> looks like a slavish language
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: nope
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: or maybe
<hyper__ch> heheh
<kalami> hi, I just have a quick question. Anybody there?
<vidd> whats up?
<kalami> hey, vidd. do you know of any pppoe-setup or adsl-setup in xubuntu?
<vidd> im looking
<kalami> ok, thanks. me too
<vidd> try this http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-broadband-adsl-pppoe-client-rp-pppoe
<kalami> ok. hold on.
<kalami> oh, sorry but I can't use an internet connection from the very beginning. i was hoping if there was any way to connect using the default binaries in xubuntu
<Thunarboy> I was messing about with openbox and I messed up xfce, Everytime I start xfce, xfwm doesn't start, i have to press alt+f2 and run "xfmw4" from there. Anybody know what's wrong and how I can fix it?
<vidd> no broadband router?
<kalami> nope. just a direct connection (to the modem)
<vidd> so why not download the needed apps as .deb's and put them on a disk....
<vidd> then you can install them on the machine you need
<kalami> i'm using a default live cd.
<vidd> so the live cd gets you connected?
<Thunarboy> can anybody help me here?
<kalami> it's kinda annoying that xubuntu doesn't have pppoe but has ppp and wvdial installed.
<vinze> Thunarboy, what's the problem?
<kalami> the live cd can get me connected if there a pppoe binary installed by default
<Thunarboy> kalami: I was messing about with openbox and I messed up xfce, Everytime I start xfce, xfwm doesn't start, i have to press alt+f2 and run "xfmw4" from there. How can I fix this?
<kalami> is there any equivalent of that?
<vidd> so what are you connected to now?
<Thunarboy> thanks
<kalami> i'm using a windows machine, atm.
<kalami> sorry Thunarboy, I have no idea about your issue.
<vinze> Thunarboy, you *could* add "xfwm4" to Applications->Settings->Autostarted Applications
<vinze> It's kinda workaroundish, but it should do the trick
<vidd> ok...so on the windows machine....get the .deb's you need for that how-to
<kalami> but I already burned the cd.
<vidd> yeah....?
<kalami> so there's no way to add packages anymore.
<Thunarboy> vinze: Thanks, I'll stick it in autostart
<vidd> so use the disk....
<kalami> you mean the mounted NTFS drives?
<vidd> but also (on another disk or usb drive)
<kalami> oh, yeah. why haven't I thought of that? Thanks!
<kalami> I'll look for a pppoe binary. hold on.
<kalami> Thanks again, vidd! I just downloaded pppoe and will give it a try later on.
<vidd> cool
<thrashy> How do I stop pinging if I pinged an ip?
<vinze> Ctrl+C if you did it in the Terminal
<thrashy> ah thanks
<vinze> np
<vidd> ctrl+c will stop any active command running in terminal
<greg> hi
<greg> Removing ttf-opensymbol ...
<greg> Updating fontconfig cache...
<greg> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<greg> /usr/share/fonts/X11: failed to write cache
<greg> how do i fix it?
<TheSheep> greg: make some room on your disk :)
<greg> TheSheep i have 12gigs free
<TheSheep> greg: on /
<greg> yes on /
<TheSheep> greg: no other messages?
<greg> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--remove):
<greg>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<greg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<greg>  ttf-opensymbol
<greg> and it gave same error for rest of fonts
<TheSheep> greg: what happens when you do: sudo fc-cache -f -s
<greg> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<greg> /usr/share/fonts/X11: failed to write cache
<greg> again
<TheSheep> wait, I think I've seen this before
* TheSheep googles
<TheSheep> bug 104553
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104553 in fontconfig "upgrade failed when fontconfig cache dirs are newer than system date" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104553
<TheSheep> ha!
<greg> TheSheep wheres the solution ..?
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2401087&postcount=4
<TheSheep> the link was in comments
<equinoxe> hello to everyone
<vinze> Hey
<equinoxe> i have a little problem... I can't get a clean login in xubuntu
<equinoxe> all the applications start again
<vinze> What do you mean by "clean"?
<equinoxe> at it makes me crazy
<vinze> Oh...
<equinoxe> :|
<vinze> You could try closing them, loggin out and select "Save session"
<greg> TheSheep didnt work
<equinoxe> it isn't checked...
<vinze> But if you do when you have all applications closed, they won't start when you login again
<vinze> Of course, the next time you logout you'll have to uncheck it again
<equinoxe> they are closed
<equinoxe> I'm closing each 7 each time
<equinoxe> :|
<vinze> Yeah, but after doing that you should logout and check "Save session"
<TheSheep> equinoxe: delete the ~/.cache/sessions/
<vinze> Or you could do that ;-)
<equinoxe> can I make them not to EVER do that again?
<equinoxe> :|
<vinze> Never check the "Save session" box again :)
<TheSheep> greg: then no idea. at least you know what's happening. did you change your computer's time recently?
<equinoxe> ok
<greg> TheSheep, no
<TheSheep> vinze: I wonder why is it still there? :)
<equinoxe> thanks to everybody
<equinoxe> I'm going to try this
<equinoxe> hehe
<greg> i got this error installing open office?
<vinze> OK we'll see how it works out :)
<equinoxe> yeah
<equinoxe> god bye for now
<equinoxe> hehe
<equinoxe> good
<vinze> See ya
<TheSheep> greg: you can try 'touch'-ing all the directories on which it errors
<greg> k
<greg> seems to work
<TheSheep> greg: great
<equinoxe> back again
<vinze> equinoxe, and?
<equinoxe> yes, it's fine
<TheSheep> \o/
<vinze> Yay!
<equinoxe> It feels so good
<equinoxe> not to have 2 Aby instances each time I start the computer
<TheSheep> seriously, that checkbox should be removed
<equinoxe> uf hehe
<equinoxe> YES
<equinoxe> agree
<vinze> Yeah or at least unchecked by default
<TheSheep> lets fill a bug report :D
<equinoxe> I'm used with KDE style..
<equinoxe> where
<equinoxe> when it's UNCHECKD
<equinoxe> nothing restarts
<equinoxe> I do not want to save a session from the last year...
<equinoxe> and have it again and again and again and again
<equinoxe> hehe
<TheSheep> equinoxe: I guess some computer geeks don't likechanges ;)
<equinoxe> bug report, that would be my first complain ever hehe
<equinoxe> I had to use xubuntu on the computer I am now
<equinoxe> because it's PIII 800
<equinoxe> My MOM's computer
<TheSheep> equinoxe: I learned that the xfce guys really listen to complaints when they are well written and motiovated
<equinoxe> eh, I'll send them a picture with my mom's face
<equinoxe> closing AGAIN the applications
<equinoxe> hehe
<vinze> Haha
<equinoxe> that should be motivated
<equinoxe> hehe
<equinoxe> she does'n exit
<equinoxe> the normal way
<equinoxe> she just pushes the button
<equinoxe> the power button
<equinoxe> and so...
<equinoxe> the little check box
<equinoxe> is todally useless
<zoredache> is the computer have the power managment features that allows you to make the power button initiate a shutdown?
<equinoxe> and when I had to fix the problem.. ah.. easy... uncheck Save Session
<equinoxe> and I'm good to go..
<equinoxe> but no
<equinoxe> thanks again hehe
<zoredache> have you tried starting the programs with the -sm-disable switch?
<Jester45> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vinze> \o/
<equinoxe> well, yes
<equinoxe> it shuts down
<equinoxe> just fine
<equinoxe> ah, now it's fixed
<equinoxe> don't have to worry hehe
<equinoxe> i SAVED the CLEAN session
<equinoxe> and it's fine hehe
<Jester45> !enter | equinoxe
<ubotu> equinoxe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jester45> its very irritating switching back and forth thinking someone was asking a question
<equinoxe> ah, well... sorry. I'm not used with IRC... and this kind of real time forums
<equinoxe> and thanks again. good bye
<vinze> Bye
<nonlocal> haha.. IRC = real time forum... nice.
<TheSheep> nonlocal: anywhere you talk in public is a 'forum'
<Jester45> what about speeches TheSheep
<nonlocal> TheSheep:  that is a particularly broad definition. I wouldn't call my discussion at the coffee shop a forum, even if my neighbours are eavesdropping
<nonlocal> town hall type meeting sure
<nonlocal> but it's not the semantics of the word 'forum' that amused me, it's clear he meant forum in the phpBB-type sense.
<Kilroo> That reminds me, I was going to look into some things.
<nonlocal> Kilroo:  glad I could help ;)
<Kilroo> I had almost decided I wanted to use SMF if I set up a forum on my webspace again, and then I read some stuff about the SMF licensing and decided I'd rather write my own. And I don't want to write my own.
<nonlocal> Everytime I take up a project I decide I want to write my own, and I'm pretty sure that's why I never finish my projects..heh
* Kilroo scowls at Mesa again.
<greg> help
<greg> my pc started beeping every time i type a letter
<Arkh> why?
#xubuntu 2007-09-20
<greg> !rdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greg> whats the app for rdc called?
<nonlocal> rdesktop?
<nonlocal> not sure what you mean by rdc
<greg> remote desktop connection
<greg> the thing that comes with ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<greg> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<greg> greg@cheeseboy:~$ rdesktop -f -a 16 -p x 192.168.1.2
<greg> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<greg> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<greg> >:(
<greg> how i fix?
<homebrewcider> can someone point me to the latest gtk install in a deb file please?
<j1mc> does anyone have a digital camera that they use with xubuntu?
<homebrewcider> yes, I do
<homebrewcider> sony dsc-p73
<j1mc> what does xubuntu do when you plug it in?
<j1mc> does it automatically detect it?
<j1mc> or do you use a different application?
<homebrewcider> yes
<maxamillion> j1mc: no, i use gThumb
<homebrewcider> but I use digikam
<maxamillion> j1mc: install gThumb ... it has a detect and import feature
<maxamillion> digikam == kde dependencies
<homebrewcider> and download photos using that
<j1mc> homebrewcider: what do you mean by 'yes'?  :)
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<homebrewcider> he asked if it automatically detected it, I said yes
<j1mc> homebrewcider: thanks.
<j1mc> maxamillion: i'm asking in regards to documentation.
<j1mc> i've been traveling on vacation, and am trying to wrap things up.
<maxamillion> j1mc: ah ... well i haven't seen the change log for gutsy, but feisty didn't come default with anything
<homebrewcider> use digikam
<j1mc> homebrewcider: thanks.  i might reference digikam, but like maxamillion said, it wouldn't be a preferred application for xubuntu because of its kde library dependencies.
<maxamillion> yeah ... or don't
<maxamillion> digikam pulls KDE libraries and will bloat user resources
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> whatever
<gerro> umm on xubuntu gutsy it has segmentation fault when i try to remove 2nd panel
<gerro> where would I look into info about this I wanted to test it out :)
<Jester45> gerro try #ubuntu+1
* LikeVinyl is away: Voy a escribir software libre, o morir en el intento
<javier> how do i change my resolution to 1440x900?
<javier> i can only go up to 1024x768
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup' in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<xork> i just upgraded video cards (holy crap it's fast), and i already had nvidia drivers loaded in xorg and it took to them fine
<xork> since it's a newer card
<xork> is there any advantage to going to nvidia-new-glx or whatever the package is?
<Michael> how to hide windows and show desktop via command on xubuntu?
<Michael> who can help me?
<pleia2> Michael: ctrl alt d
<Michael> thanks
<pleia2> welcome
<Michael> pleia2,  is there a command to show desktop? I want to set a keybind via xbindkeys
<TheSheep> Michael: wmctrl -k on
<Michael> TheSheep, great! thanks
<Michael> i love ubuntu
<TheSheep> Michael: wmctrl has a great number of other neat options
<TheSheep> Michael: btw, you can assing a key to show desktop in the wm settings dialog
<TheSheep> Michael: no need to use xbindkeys for that
<Michael> pls say more info
<kritzstapf> which ftp-client do you recommend?
<krishaaan> hi
<Michael> filezilla. but its site manager is not good
<krishaaan> rijo, ?
<kritzstapf> krishaaan: hi :)
<krishaaan> ah kritzstapf :)
<kritzstapf> krishaaan: Michael just suggested filezilla
<krishaaan> k
<Michael> up to now, i can't find a ftp-client with gui has a good site manager.
<Michael> by the way, i want to know what's the meaning of btw? english is not my mother language.
<krishaaan> lol
<nikolam> Hello
<Michael> anyone use promail?
<Michael> I subscribed some mailing lists, such as VIM user. I want to class them. e.g. emails from vim user are placed in vim-user directory.
<Michael> thanks
<askatasuna> hello i cannot find ip_forward on xubuntu
<askatasuna> someone knows how can i do
<Vinze> askatasuna, I'm no good at it, but is this what you mean? http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<twiggz> i need a recommendation for a program....ive got a 15 year old ..i put xubuntu fiesty on her laptop...now i want to install a program that will keep tabs on what she does...and email the logs to say..my gmail...
<TheSheep> haha
<twiggz> whats funny about that?
<twiggz> are you 15 too?
<twiggz> lol
<twiggz> cos yes, i would find that to be funny myself.
<TheSheep> twiggz: you want to log mouse clicks?
<twiggz> no, just sites she visits really.
<twiggz> she really only uses firefox and gaim.
<TheSheep> ah, that's doable
<twiggz> well, im sure it is..i just dont know what to look for..ive never had a 15 year old before..lol
<twiggz> her mother wants to know what shes doing online.
<TheSheep> twiggz: just enable logging in the firewall
<TheSheep> twiggz: there should be a howto somewhere
<TheSheep> twiggz: mailing the logs is a little bit more complicated
<nonlocal> I have some slapped together scripts that break up my irc logs and mail them to my gmail in chunks...
<twiggz> well, i suppose as long as it logs to begin with ..that would be enough.
<nonlocal> perhaps they could be of use
<twiggz> well, also..is there any sort of realtime monitor we could use?
<nonlocal> so you can rush in and interrupt and kiddieporn? haha
<nonlocal> sorry
<TheSheep> twiggz: you could connect with VNC in a 'view only' mode
<TheSheep> twiggz: or just collect screenshots periodically
<TheSheep> twiggz: we do that for some offices
<twiggz> yes nonlocal, so we can run in and interrupt her porn surfing.
<twiggz> lol
<nonlocal> twiggz:  Again, I'm sorry if I was innapropriate. I remember how important free surfing/hacking/etc was to me when I was 15, even though I did a lot of stuff I'm sure my parents wouldn't have approved of. Not my place, though.
<TheSheep> twiggz: here's how to set up logging: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TheSheep> twiggz: you could also set the computer so that all the web pages can only be retrieved via web proxy, and collect better logs on that proxy (and optionally do some filetring)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: hiho
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: hello
<hyper__ch> there's a nice article on howtoforge :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: http://www.howtoforge.com/mysecureshell_sftp_debian_etch
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: you think that also works for feisty?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: the package names will be different
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: are you sure they are different?
<zoredache> TheSheep: are you sure?  98% of debian packages have the same name...
<TheSheep> zoredache: you want newer ones :)
<TheSheep> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=117807
<hyper__ch> :) it looks quite interesting
<jessejazza> Hi - hoping someone can help. I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on a compaq p3 1ghz 512mb. Thought i'd try XFCE as the PC is a little older than most. However i get the bug report - there seems to be a file that doesn't download. Is this a known problem?
<zoredache> jessejazza: are you trying to do this from synaptic or the commandline?
<jessejazza> synaptic
<zoredache> you might try an 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' from a terminal
<hyper__ch> but first close synaptic
<zoredache> jessejazza: do you have any nonstandard repositories?  it is also possible that you have a sources.list that is creating a situation that makes xfce uninstallable
<jessejazza> is there any difference between the two. Synaptic i thought was the better route as it's visual and lets you know the dependencies.
<zoredache> jessejazza: but the command line gives you more detail about errors
<zoredache> if everything is working then the gui is fine... but when things aren't working sometimes you need to see what is actually happening
<zoredache> that, and I am just more familair with the command line tools, so that is the only place I can be helpful
<jessejazza> I'll give it a try [i'm using a spare PC to learn about ubuntu before i fully transfer]  . In the meantime do any of you use another environment - fluxbox or  ... One other thing with apps like evolution is it possible to remove it as a default from ubuntu - when i tried it synaptic came up with ubuntu-desktop as a dependency... and i guessed that it wasn't possible.
<zoredache> you can remove ubuntu-desktop if you like.  the *buntu-desktop packages are only there to help people get a selection of common software, and to make upgrades easier.  If you want to removesomething, and it is the only thing keeping the package you want remove in place, then remove the *buntu-desktop package.
<habu> i've lost the top and bottom task bars off my xubuntu desktop, how would i get them back?
<zoredache> habu: do they come back after a logout/login?
<habu> zoredache, no
<habu> i've managed to create launchers for xchat and firefox. thats how i got here.
<jessejazza> zoredadche: if i removed ubuntu-desktop wouldn't it then remove all the apps in the package. I wanted to get rid of evolution as i use thunderbird and wasn't sure what would happen if i did
<sx66_> what is the xfce setting for theme installer? xubuntu does not have a theme installer
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<Shaba1> I am a linux newbie. I have xubuntu installed on this computer
<hyper__ch> Shaba1: thats good :)
<Shaba1> is there a way to send a shortcut of a web page to the desktop as there is in windows
<Shaba1> I right click on a page and use send link but sometimes that works and sometimes it does not
<hyper__ch> Shaba1: I guess that depends on the browser you are using
<Shaba1> firefox
<Shaba1> that is what came with this xubuntu installation and it works for me so far
<hyper__ch> Shaba1: search if there is an add-on to FF that does it
<hyper__ch> http://addons.mozilla.org
<Shaba1> thanks
<Shaba1> ok second thing
<Shaba1> is there a convient way of seeing my hard disk usage in a pie chart format
<Shaba1> Thundar just mystifies me.
<hyper__ch> well, if you select the HD on the left it will just tell you in the bottom status bar how much free space you have
<nonlocal> Shaba1:  you can also try 'df' at the command line.. no piegraph, but...
<Shaba1> but what
<hyper__ch> setting up a tor server now :)
<hyper__ch> Shaba1: what but?
<nonlocal> Shaba1:  But all the information you are looking for
<Shaba1> ok back again
<Shaba1> sorry I am just getting use to xchat also
<jessejazza> be grateful if someone could advise. when i put a floppy disk into the PC - it seems to take ages reading it and then a disk icon appears on the desktop. Is that what ubuntu refers to as mounting a disk. It doesn't seem to just read a disk like windoze does.
<hyper__ch> jessejazza: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<jessejazza> "New users come to Linux after spending their lives using an OS where the end-user's needs are paramount, and "user friendly" and "customer focus" are considered veritable Holy Grails. And they suddenly find themselves using an OS that still relies on 'man' files, the command-line, hand-edited configuration files, and Google. And when they complain, they don't get coddled or promised better...
<jessejazza> hyper__ch: i imagine this bit from the link was meant for me - i think you probably had a bit of help early on. I've got two good books but they leave out some of the basics. I think it's a bit arrogant really.
<jessejazza> ...things: They get bluntly shown the door."
<TheSheep> jessejazza: it should only read the directory structure off the disk, it shouldn't take so long
<TheSheep> jessejazza: you can type 'dmesg' in a terminal and see if there were read errors, they might take some time
<jessejazza> thanks - so mine could be a problem! But when it 'mounts' does an icon go on the desktop?
<TheSheep> jessejazza: actually the floppy icon should be on the desktop all the time, since the computer has no way of telling whether there is a diskette in the drive or not
<TheSheep> jessejazza: uless it's a mac
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: nac checks all the time?
<Ben_Cs> *mac
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, mac doesn't have a button for ejecting them :)
<Ben_Cs> who uses floppy nowadays anyway?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: they come in handy for booting sometimes
<Ben_Cs> most pc's boot off CD or USB
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: we have some older boxen without a cd and not booting from usb
<Ben_Cs> i see
<jessejazza> USE FLOPPIES! ... well i don't - but the portable writer, the USB portable floppy, and 3.5 drive don't seem to work at present. So i'm trying to find out why!
<jessejazza> If i'm some older boxen - how is it you folk use xubuntu.
<wyrd> i use it on my lappy
<wyrd> it's far from new and shiney
<junkeR> hello everyone
<wyrd> hello
<youreahat> Hello, I just did a fresh install of XFCE from the repos, and I can't seem to adjust my screensaver or power options.  How would I go about that when the Screensaver button doesn't seem to appear in Settings Manager?
<Bender1337> does xubuntu come with openssh?
<wyrd> bender, i can't remember, but i suspect it does
<wyrd> and if not, it's only an install away
<Bender1337> thanks
<junkeR> hey, I installed all the plugins to play my video files.. but when I play them (it doesn't matter which player) they all appear lighter than usual
<Pumpernickel> Easy enough to fix, in VLC at least.  Prefs -> video -> filters -> image adjust.
<twiggz> junkeR: i feel your pain....colors look better on my freebsd machine by default than they do in ubuntu...or any linux for that matter..
<Pumpernickel> (Assuming that it's just the gamma that's off.)
<junkeR> okay, i g2g but i'll try that later tonight
<junkeR> thanks
<cjae_> what is the best wireless chipset to use linux?
<wyrd> i use an rt2500 in my lappy
<wyrd> it's a bit of a pian to get working
<wyrd> but works fine afterwards
<twiggz> i have a belkin card that worked right away with the fiesty alternative install cd....
<twiggz> i like the alternative install cd...its straight forward..and you dont have to sit there jerking your mouse off for an hour picking different options trying to figure out which gui button your supposed to use for YOUR wireless set up..
<emdash> i installed the emacs22 update a while back
<emdash> i like the gtk version, but why is syntax hilighting disabled for the python mode?
<emdash> and how do I get it back?
#xubuntu 2007-09-21
<emdash> apparently MX font-lock-mode is the way to do that
<junkeR> hey, how can I make the trash can, computer filesystem, and home icons appear on the desktop?
* LikeVinyl is away: likevinyl.wordpress.com
<Arkh> anyone knows why my terminal fake transparency isn't perfect?
<gerro> trying out xubuntu 7.10 but was wondering if I should use feisty wine from winehq or compile it
<gerro> oh and wow its pretty nice so far
<gerro> I mean lot of new stuff I still want to check out ^^
<Jester45> use the winehq repo
<Jester45> they release a binary package a few days after the source release
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Dracari> hope someoen can help,. i've decided to use Xubuntu over kubuntu due to my imacs slower processor, i've got the live Xubuntu PPC disc running yet Launcher will not run
<Dracari> keeps asking for a password and rejects whatever i give it
<TheSheep> Dracari: check the cd for defects
<Dracari> its the xubuntu Fiesty Fawn 7.04 CD
<TheSheep> Dracari: there is an option in the boot menu
<Dracari> do i need to erase my kubuntu insatll's partition first?
<TheSheep> to check cd for defects? no.
<Dracari> to run the installer
<TheSheep> no, just tell the installer to format it
<Dracari> for disc defects i want check-powerpc
<Dracari> right?
<TheSheep> Dracari: no, you want to boot from the live cd and select 'check this cd for defects' from the boot menu
<Dracari> i've booted to it i'm at Yaboot menu of the cd\
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot.png <-- third option from the top
<Dracari> second i boot the CD aftre yaboot menu
<Dracari> i dont get that
<Dracari> i get a black screen w/ teh logo
<Dracari> and a scrowling bar
<Dracari> then i get to the desktop after afew
<TheSheep> what's yaboot?
<Dracari> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dracari> lol doesnt have anything
<TheSheep> Dracari: I checked
<Dracari> its a bootloader for  PPC macs and IBM ppc pcs
<Dracari> that use OpenFirmware
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adac> someone knows good tutorial for x11vnc?
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mrjones2015> hi everyone, i want to install xfce on ubuntu but when i try to install <xubuntu-desktop> packaga synaptic always wants me to insert the cd, which i dont have right now......
<totalwormface> *sigh* stay online you!
<diablo1234567891> help
<diablo1234567891> search guide in italian language for installing wireless usb on xubuntu
* lexa1 r ny xubuntuanvndare
<lexa1> fan vad smidigt
<lexa1> <3
<Ramla> D--: nice nickname :--D
<tob1> hi, i'm using Xubuntu 7.04. But if I the automatical mount function does not work
<tob1> if a stick in a MP3-Player in the USB Device... nothing happens
<TheSheep> tob1: thner->edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager
<TheSheep> thunar
<tob1> thank you, but every thing is activated
<tob1> but it does not work
<tob1> info: I'm in the group "plugdev"
<tob1> no ideas?
<tob1> the devices are USB1
<tob1> very old
<soweto76> Replaced motherboard and used hd with xubuntu from previous motherboard. OK except that "sudo reboot" fails to reboot the machine as does the "Restart" option from Xfce4 desktop or gdm.
<maxamillion> soweto76: that actually has something to do with the acpi settings in the bios of the motherboard .... you might have to re-install some components of the OS ... i don't know which ones right off the top of my head but i'm sure there is something in the wiki that would talk about it
<soweto76> maxamillion, Yeah, I figured it was acpi too.  I tried to turn off acpi in the bios but then grub says " Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure"  I reinstalled grub but that did not change anything.
<maxamillion> hmmm.... i think there is an update-grub command (or something similar) that should auto detect settings and update grub accordingly
<soweto76> I figured reinstalling grup would run update-grub.  I suppose this is not very important. The halt and shutdown commands work.
<maxamillion> soweto76: well, just a re-install will leave the config files in place ... you would technically need to purge grub and then install it again because purge takes all the config files with it
<soweto76> maxamillion, OK, thanks. Any risks involved in doing the purge option?
<soweto76> I suppose the update grup option is all I really need eh.
<maxamillion> soweto76: yeah, the update grub should work and i actually normally just always use the purge option when i am removing a package just incase there was some config file somewhere that i forgot i edited in the past that could cause me issues in the future
<soweto76> maxamillion, thanks again
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<arttu> i got jerky firefox issues
<arttu> can anybody help?
<arttu> disabled ipv6, helped a little, then decide to manual install it from the mozilla page
<arttu> but it won't install
<maxamillion> arttu: what kind of jerky firefox issues?
<maxamillion> arttu: you mean it lags when you scroll?
<DaBeowulf> Is there an easy way to get pretty much all 32bit bins to run on the AMD64 version of the OS or is there a conveneint way to 'downgrade' to the 32bit version?
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: no and no .... sorry :(
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: there are 32-bit libs that can be used in some situations to make 32bit packages work on 64bit systems but it requires some hacking and doesn't always work
<DaBeowulf> Yikes. I need to see if the normal ut2k4 bin is really more stable and less prone to segfaulting at random.
<arttu> maxamillion: yes, and draws lines when it does
<maxamillion> arttu: yeah, i've seen that happen when you don't have the right video drivers
<arttu> on more than one occasion i heard it was a problem with the version in the ubuntu repositories
<DaBeowulf> Well so I can't just pop in the 32bit LiveCD or alternate one and say switch to the 32 bit version alltogether?
<arttu>  maxamillion: any fix will do, but that still leaves me to wonder why i can't manual install it from the tarball
<arttu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<maxamillion> arttu: what video card do you have?
<arttu> i honestly have no idea
<arttu> whatever came with an hp n5350 in 2001
<TheSheep> intel probably
<maxamillion> intel gfx shouldn't have any issues :/
<arttu> i got device manager open but can't make much sense of it
<arttu> i was just told it should be in here somewhere...
<arttu> just for a test, i wanna see how the firefox version off the mozilla site would work
<arttu> i downloaded the tarball and extracted
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~$ cd '/home/kali/Desktop/firefox'
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./comfigure
<arttu> bash: ./comfigure: No such file or directory
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~/Desktop/firefox$ make
<arttu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<vinze> You misspelled configure
<arttu> yeah, saw that now myself
<vinze> :P
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./configure
<arttu> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~/Desktop/firefox$ make
<arttu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<vinze> What files are there in the firefox folder?
<arttu> kali@bubuntu:~/Desktop/firefox$ ls
<arttu> browserconfig.properties  libnspr4.so         mozilla-xremote-client
<arttu> chrome                    libnss3.so          old-homepage-default.properties
<arttu> components                libnssckbi.so       plugins
<arttu> defaults                  libplc4.so          readme.txt
<arttu> dictionaries              libplds4.so         removed-files
<arttu> extensions                libsmime3.so        res
<arttu> firefox                   libsoftokn3.chk     run-mozilla.sh
<arttu> firefox-bin               libsoftokn3.so      searchplugins
<arttu> greprefs                  libssl3.so          updater
<arttu> icons                     libxpcom_compat.so  updater.ini
<arttu> libfreebl3.chk            libxpcom_core.so    xpicleanup
<arttu> libfreebl3.so             libxpcom.so
<arttu> libmozjs.so               libxpistub.so
<vinze> arttu, I think you need to do "sh run-mozilla.sh"
<arttu> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<vinze> Have you checked the permissions?
<arttu> nope, wouldn't know what that is
<vinze> In Thunar, right-click, Permissions tab, "allow this file to run as a program" or something like that
<arttu> already checked
<vinze> Dammit
<vinze> Wait, I'll download it myself
<arttu> thanks
<vinze> Ah, look at that, that's easy :)
<vinze> You can just double-click the "Firefox" icon
<vinze> Or in the terminal run "firefox"
<vinze> No need to install
<arttu> should i move them somewhere?
<vinze> No need to, but you could if you want to
<vinze> Mostly you want to place it in /opt
<vinze> That's a folder for manually installed software
<arttu> ok
<arttu> still does the same thing, draws lines scrolling down, stuff bounces around
<arttu> but thanks a bunch for the install tips, i haven't read anywhere that you just have to unpack
<vinze> np
<vinze> And you could try searching launchpad.net if your problem is a common bug
<arttu> it's come up in several threads, been trying out anything i can
<arttu> disabling ipv6 improved it quite a bit
<maxamillion> hiya vinze
<vinze> Hey maxamillion
<Didi> hi
<Didi>  ich hab was an meiner xorg.conf gendert, hat aber nicht funktioniert also hab ich es wieder rckgngig gemacht, jetzt ist aber mein panel und taskleiste weg unbd ich wei nicht wie ich es wieder hinbekomme...
<Didi> wenn ich einen anderen benutzer neu erstelle ist das panel und so aber wieder da
<Temporo> Hi.
<Didi> hi
<Didi>  ich hab was an meiner xorg.conf gendert, hat aber nicht funktioniert also hab ich es wieder rckgngig gemacht, jetzt ist aber mein panel und taskleiste weg unbd ich wei nicht wie ich es wieder hinbekomme..
<Temporo> I have looked at the wiki and on the install disk, but i can't find how to install the system in cli
<Didi> wenn ich einen anderen benutzer neu erstelle ist das panel und so aber wieder da
<Temporo> I'd have thought there was an easy flag i just can't find it >.<
<Pumpernickel> !de | Didi
<ubotu> Didi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pumpernickel> Temporo: Are you looking for the server install or the alternate install cd, by any chance?
<Temporo> Yeah i just started to download the alternate CD
<Temporo> Thanks
<lollypop> hello
<fundies> hi
<fundies> anyone ever try Winutuxu?
<maxamillion> fundies: never heard of it
<fundies> maxamillion its windows
<fundies> but hacked to look like ubuntu
<fundies> and use opensource apps
<maxamillion> yeah ... i haven't touched windows for personal use in almost 8 years
<maxamillion> so no
<Dracari> is it possible to upgrade xubuntu fiest fawn, to gusty tribe 5?
<Dracari> or is there even ppc version ofxubuntu gusty tribe 5 ?
<hyper__ch> hiho
<wyrd> evenin'
#xubuntu 2007-09-22
<Photocopy> void^
<Photocopy> void^, in slax, alsaconfig detected two soundcards, one is     "CS4236 CRD4235-8"  is the first one, and   "legacy    probe legacy ISA (non-PnP)"chips    is the second.
* LampoNero is away: Sleep
<gerro> xub xub!
<gerro> hmm how would I go about setting up xubuntu to use fgetty?
<hyper__ch> hiho
<Jester46> hi
<hyper__ch> Jester46: what happened to you? Had birthday?
<Jester46> you there?
<cjae_> is there a debian/ubuntu front end (gui) to smssend
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
#xubuntu 2008-09-15
<R1cochet> is there a chm reader for xubuntu hardy amd64?
<R1cochet> the firefox addon wont work
<Odd-rationale> !find chm
<ubottu> Found: fetchmail, archmage, archmbox, chm2pdf, chmsee (and 14 others)
<R1cochet> well chmsee didnt work either but chm viewer does
<R1cochet> ty
<Ultraputz> anyone know whether it is possible to style xfce's panels the way the window borders can be styled?
<favro> have a goggle for gtkrc-2.0 - you can set one up in your home folder to style the panel
<favro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47056/ - is my .gtkrc-2.0 file
<Ultraputz> eep. battery failed. question: is it possible to style the borders of panels the way window borders can be styled in xfce?
<Odd-rationale> Ultraputz: while you were gone, favro said the following: favro | have a goggle for gtkrc-2.0 - you can set one up in your home folder to style the panel
<Odd-rationale> favro | http://paste.ubuntu.com/47056/ - is my .gtkrc-2.0 file
<Ultraputz> thank you!
<Ultraputz> and it is via this mechanism that you can style the edges of the window?
<Ultraputz> like, widget_class "*Panel*" style "<thing>" ?
<Ultraputz> i'm basically wanting to round the edges of the panels, as i don't use them edge-to-edge, but rather foating here and there.
<Odd-rationale> Ultraputz: you mean like this? http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Ultraputz> not exactly, though that's also useful information
<Ultraputz> i'm referring to the borders -- the box that tha panel is in
<Ultraputz> the borders of the panel object
<Ultraputz> not the background image of the panel itself
<Ultraputz> you can change the borders of windows in xfce, which is separate from the interface theme (gtk)
<Ultraputz> i was wondering if htere was a way to apply a window border style other than plain box to the panels also
<cody-somerville> yup
<Odd-rationale> wb, zoredache
<Ultraputz> back
<Geekthras> Well Ubuntu (Xubuntu in fact, though that should make no difference) froze up recently and upon startup dropped to a grub shell of some kind. Poking around, I found it referencing /ubuntu/disks/something, so I booted up Windows and checked this mythical C:/ubuntu/disks/whatever when - lo and behold - I found it was corrupted and unreadable. Do I basically get to reinstall ubuntu? Or is there...
<Geekthras> ...any way at all to fix this?
<Geekthras> (reinstalling ubuntu's not a big issue for me, just the data would be nice)
<Myrtti> Geekthras: so you're using wubi installation, correct?
<mandje> hi.  i lost the bars on the desktop. :(   (wubi install)  how can you get them back again?
<cody-somerville> Press alt + f2
<cody-somerville> type in "xfce4-panel" and hit enter
<mandje> wow!
<mandje> you spread magick cody-somerville  ;)
 * cody-somerville tries :]
<mandje> and i'll make sure i can find this one if it happens again..   look like its some nasty punishment after booting back from windows.  ;)
<cody-somerville> Just make sure to logout correctly and it'll save your session
<mandje> ok tnx cody-somerville.
<Guest603> hello. i just removed ubuntu and installed xubuntu. isthere an exstensive config like gconf for ubuntu?
<favro> most gets done through the settings manager from the menu
<Guest603> well i cant find anything regarding power options. like what cpu frequenzy and what brightness
<favro> I've never seen anything like that - but then I've never looked for it :)
<favro> what app did you use in gnome for that ? - just gconf?
<Guest603> yes, gcong, then edited gnome-power
<Guest603> favro, i used to use gnome, now i did a format and installed xubuntu, so i'm triing to reset everithing up.
<favro> yeh I got that - I just don't use any apps like that - someone who does might chime in...
<Guest603> yes i understand. i havent googled it yet, probably i will find what i need
<Guest603> can you tell me how to disable the dan sistem beep also? it beeps very loud and it bothers me
<Guest603> scares me also
<TheSheep> Guest603: there are panel plugins for managing cpu speed and screen brightness, but you can also install gnome-power-manager
<TheSheep> Guest603: I change the beep sound with: xset b 80 1200 5
<Guest603> TheSheep, the only panel plugin i found preinstalled was cpu governor, but it just lets me choose what to use, not what to do when ac is connected or on battery
<TheSheep> Guest603: just put it as a command in autostarted applications
<TheSheep> Guest603: for that you need power manager
<Guest603> TheSheep, does it disable it completely?
<TheSheep> Guest603: put zeroes there to disable it completely
<Guest603> xset b 0 0 0?
<TheSheep> yesh
<TheSheep> yeah
<Guest603> k ,i will try
<Guest603> perfect
<Guest603> what do those numbers mean?
<Guest603> and how do i change the autostarted? it used to be sessions...
<favro> that's in the settings manager from applications menu
<TheSheep> Guest603: The first number is for volume, the second pitch and the third duration of the beep.
<Guest603> sessions and startup? i dont see anything usefull there...
<TheSheep> Guest603: "autostarted applications"
<TheSheep> Guest603: in "settings amanager"
<TheSheep> Guest603: the very first icon from top left
<Guest603> oh my god
<Guest603> you are right...sorry, i dont know why my brain just didnt read that
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> it takes a while to get rid of old habits
<Guest603> yes i know...
<Guest603> ok, next thing
<Guest603> if i enable composite when i move a window i get smooth movements
<Guest603> same thing when scrolling a webpage
<Guest603> if i disable it i get something like a slow refresh or something
<TheSheep> well, composing is one technique of 2d hardware acceleration
<Guest603> usually it should be the opposite on problem cards...but mind i installed the latest ati drivers from the site so that the restricted drivers shows in use green, but enable unchecked. do i need to check it?
<Guest603> under ubuntu without effects i never experienced it
<TheSheep> no idea, never had ATI
<Guest603> if i check enalbe it installs the fglrx package, should i do that?
<TheSheep> it shouldn't hurt
<Guest603> ok, i will do that later
<TheSheep> it will provide 3d acceleration
<Guest603> but i already have fglrx...or atleast i think because i installed the drivers from the ati page...
<Guest603> i will do that anyway...later though
<Guest603> let me think of other things
<TheSheep> ugh, then there may be breakage
<Guest603> ah yes, i cant remember what to install for the dvd, mp3, wmv bla bla bla
<Guest603> i am doing ubuntu-restricted now, anything else?
<Guest603> something of adding medibuntu...but i cant remember
<TheSheep> it's best to avoid installing from 3rd party sources, the packages from repository often have many ubuntu-specific bugs fixed
<TheSheep> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheSheep> Guest603: you want libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<Guest603> do i need medibuntu for ubuntu-restricted-extras? i dont think so, because it is downloading now...
<Guest603> so once i install ubuntu-restricted and libdvdcss and w32codecs i'm set?
<TheSheep> Guest603: I think so
<Guest603> perfect
<Guest603> i will do that
<TheSheep> Guest603: not sure whether java is included in ubuntu-restricted
<Guest603> TheSheep, it is, it is downloading now
<Guest603> jsut another thing i jsut saw. to add medibuntu to the list i do sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list. is that final medibuntu.list correct?
<Guest603> shouldnt it be sources?
<TheSheep> no, the directory is sources, the file extension is .list
<Guest603> so i will add that
<Guest603> can i do it while i'm installing ubuntu-restricted?
<Guest603> or should i finish that and then do it?
<TheSheep> it dowanloads that firle and puts it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TheSheep> you can dowload that file now, but to run update you need to wait until it finishes
<Guest603> oh, btw, i really appreciate you peoples help
<TheSheep> thans
<TheSheep> thanks
<Guest603> so are there any big differences between ubuntu and xubuntu, apart from missing gnome, that i should know of?
<Guest603> like something that might prevent me from doing what i used to do with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> Guest603: thunar can't browse samba shares natively
<TheSheep> (thunar is the file manager)
<Guest603> yes yes
<Guest603> that was the answer i was looking for. anything else?
<TheSheep> there is no default music player, totem is used instead
<TheSheep> you can install a music player of choice though
<Guest603> so when i click on an mp3 i get totem...correct?
<TheSheep> openoffice is not installed by default, there is abiword and gnumeric instead, they are much simpler and can't open powerpoint presentations
<TheSheep> Guest603: yes
<Guest603> totem isnt bad...and i noticed abiword, can it handle docx files?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> and it... simplifies the .doc files it loads
<TheSheep> but you can install openoffice
<Guest603> simplifies?
<TheSheep> removes some formatting it cannot handle
<Guest603> openoffice natively doesnt do that?
<TheSheep> if it does, it's to a much smaller degree, because openoffice can handle much more
<Guest603> ok, then i will get openoffice
<Guest603> another thing i just thought about
<Guest603> keyboard shortcuts like launching a terminal with the play button, can i do that?
<Guest603> terminal or some other app
<TheSheep> yes, in settings manager->keyboard
<Guest603> i will look now
<TheSheep> but you have to make sure your eyboard type is selected properly, default keyboard type doesn't have multimedia keys
<TheSheep> s/type/layout
<Guest603> that would be keyboard map? like default or emacs?
<TheSheep> no, the last tab, 'layout'
<Guest603> use x config is selected
<TheSheep> and what does it say in the grayed out area?
<Guest603> generic 105
<Guest603> us layout
<TheSheep> you might need to change it
<TheSheep> if your multimedia eys don't work
<TheSheep> keys
<Guest603> i will add a shortcut and try the multimedia keys
<Guest603> if it doesnt work i will try another layout
<Guest603> and what is the terminal called? for theese kind of problems i would open the menu editor and look at it, but in xfce i cant do taht for applications...
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal
<Guest603> thanks
<TheSheep> gotta run
<Guest603> i add the shortcut, then it asks me to push the desired shortcut. i press the multimedia and it closes the window, but it doesnt set the key
<Guest603> ok, thanks again for your help
<R1cochet> everytime i "switch user" im auto logged back in after 5min. can i fix this?
<Shark3> Hello
<Shark3> quelqu'un sait il comment regle t'on un "dpkg: impossible de creer  /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" ???
<Shark3> ???
<Shark3> does anybody knows how resolve this error "dpkg: impossible to create  /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i no file or directory " ???
<favro> are you using sudo with the command?
<Shark3> sure
<Shark3> sudo apt get install ....
<favro> do you have a /var/lib/dpkg/updates folder/ - if noy make one - mines empty
<favro> s///?
<Shark3> yes i have one
<Shark3> its blue when i type ls /var/lib/dpkg
<favro> k
<Shark3> and inside there is the fuckin' tmp.i
<Shark3> but i cant "touch" it, "mv" it no more
<favro> who owns it?
<Shark3> how can i know ?
<favro> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg
<R1cochet> also when i log out from one account im auto logged into previous account
<favro> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates oops
<Shark3> root
<Shark3> whow !!!!
<Shark3> what the fuck
<Shark3> ???
<favro> so sudo mv -v tmp.i tmp.i.bak should work?
<Shark3> look at this
<favro> you have to watch the language in here
<Shark3> $ ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<Shark3> -??????? ??? ??? ? ? ?            ? tmp.i
<favro> it's not root that owns that...
<Shark3> who owns this file sos ?
<favro> try to remove the updates folder recursively - sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<TheSheep> Shark3: what did you do just before this happened?
<Shark3> TheSheep, I've just installed some packets
<Shark3> i cant delete this directory because it's not empty
<favro> the -rfv bit should cover that
<Shark3> i use -rfv
<Shark3> help me!!!
<Shark3> i go crazy
<TheSheep> Shark3: try booting your system in recovery mode and running chkdsk
<TheSheep> fsck
<TheSheep> sorry
<Shark3> alright
<Shark3> how can i do that ?
<Shark3> ( run in recovery mode ? )
<TheSheep> press esc when it's booting, select recovery mode, when it boots type  'fsck /dev/hda1' or 'fsck /dev/sda1', depending which disk is your /
<Shark3> /dev/sda1
<Shark3> esc
<Shark3> should i use other options ?
<Shark3> -p ?
<Shark3> what do i chose ?
<Shark3> resume, dpkg, rppt xfix?
<Shark3> :'
<RickZilla> xubuntu should install on a Pentium 3 running at 667 MHz and 256k of RAM, shouldn't it?
<dick> hello
<cody-somerville> Hi
<cody-somerville> RickZilla, no, it won't run on 256k of RAM
<cody-somerville> RickZilla, I'm not sure of many things that would :P
<dick> used to gnome here. In Nautilus > preference one can assign what appllication opens what files.. i don't see the corresponding in thunar. Can somoene please tell me how that is done in xfce, please?
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager, Preferred Applications
<B3ny0-> yes it will
<dick> thx, cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> B3ny0-, hmm?
<B3ny0-> he's probably typed it wrong, 256k RAM isn't even possible for his computer specs :)
<dick> cody-somerville, its not there. bear in mind that i am in xubuntu 7.10
<cody-somerville> B3ny0-, Indeed :]
<cody-somerville> dick, http://cody.zapto.org/screenshots/preferred-applications.png
<dick> cody-somerville, ok, i found preferred applications but it only assigns which app will browse and email. I need to assign an application to play cd's and dvd's
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> You'll want to look at the volume manager
<dick> lets see
<dick> where is volume manager - sorry
<dick> and why would volume manager be the place to assing whether totem or vlc plays audio or avi?
<cody-somerville> "Removable drives and media" is the option you want to click
<dick> and where is that?
<cody-somerville> Take a look at the same screenshot :P
<RickZilla> Yikes...sorry, how about 256M RAM?  :-)
<cody-somerville> Yes, it'll run :)
<RickZilla> So with that in mind...is Ubuntu even possible?  Or should I just stick wtih xubuntu?
<dick> cody-somerville, yea, like i said unfortunately your settings manager and mine don't look the same. i'm running xubuntu 7.10 which is why Does this mean i cannot assing applications to play audio or movie files? What is happening here is that i cannot play dvd??
<cody-somerville> RickZilla, Your call :)
<cody-somerville> RickZilla, I have a high tolerance for slow computers :P
<dick> hehe :p
<dick> also i installed rhythmbox which i see in applications menu but it won't load when i click on it
<cody-somerville> Try starting it from the command line
<cody-somerville> should give an error
<dick> cody-somerville, like totem /media/cdrom ?
<dick> how do i start it from command line?
<dick> or do you mean start rhythmbox from command line?
<cody-somerville> just type "rhythmbox" at the command line.
<cody-somerville> right
<dick> k
<dick> dick@ubuntu:~$ rhythmbox
<dick> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<dick> Run 'rhythmbox --help' to see a full list of available co
<dick> so, and in the meantime; xubuntu 7.10 didn't come with the capacity to assign applications to media files?
<dick> by the way reason i'm on xubuntu 7.10 is coz i've installed the ppc on an iBook G3 500 mhz
<slow-motion> hi
<dick> hi
<dick> cody-somerville, give up?
<RickZilla> Recommend gibbon or drake for download?
<cody-somerville> dick, no just working :P
<dick> k :D
<slow-motion> does someone knows, how can i put a marker on bad blocks, so that they wont be used anymore?
<zoredache> it is non-free, but I know spinrite will do it
<slow-motion> have you an apt source?
<slow-motion> aptitude dont find spinrite
<zoredache> slow-motion: it isn't a linux package...  it boots its own OS and runs a complete scan of the hd http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm
<slow-motion> and it dont harm my data?
<slow-motion> i think i'm at a point where an atheist begins to pray that his computer starts
<zoredache> I have used it many many times. without loosing anything that wasn't already lost because of a failing drive
<slow-motion> ok
<slow-motion> i gave it a try
<zoredache> don't you have a backup of your data?
 * slow-motion starts to whistle
<slow-motion> i was thinking about it
<dick> say: does 7.10 come with a torrent downloader? and if not, which do you recommend i install?
<cody-somerville> dick, we're working developing version 8.10
<RickZilla> Will I be able to use the Livecd version of xubuntu on a Pentium 3 running at 667MHz and 256M RAM?
<cody-somerville> 7.10 is a faint memory :P
<dick> i don't see a torrent downloader in network and presume this does not come with xubuntu 7.10 by default
<cody-somerville> RickZilla, yes
<slow-motion> i have to buy spinrite?
<zoredache> not-preinstalled...  Do you want a gui or a command line?  I like running bittornado in the background
<dick> zoredache, gui please
<zoredache> slow-motion: yeah... I said it wasn't free... :|
<slow-motion> arrg
<zoredache> dick: azuerisus (sp)
<dick> azureus is too heavy... i'm on an iBook G3 500mhz
<zoredache> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dick> did transmission exist in 7.10?
<dick> thx guys
<slow-motion> so i be gone for a while
<slow-motion> if we dont meet again, my computer is gone
<frenzy42> how do you change system sounds in xubuntu
<vinnl> What do you mean by system sounds?
<frenzy42> like enable different sounds for different actions and take away that system beep
<vinnl> frenzy42, you can Google on how to disable the system beep... I don't know about different sounds
<vinnl> Perhaps that's some accesibility setting
<TheSheep> there are no "sounds for different actions"
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't have sounds
<TheSheep> xfce doesn't have sounds
<vinnl> TheSheep, isn't there some GTK setting to make a sound when browsing menus or something? That sounds like something it could have :P
<frenzy42> i see
<zoredache> xfce is light-weight for a reason...  Playing sounds each time I do something would waste cpu time
<frenzy42> well then good!
<TheSheep> frenzy42: you can disbale or change the system bell with xset b command
<TheSheep> frenzy42: like on the bottom of this page: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l19/lesson19k.html
<TheSheep> frenzy42: you can put it in autostarted applications in your settings manager
<frenzy42> ok
<frenzy42> in command do i just type xset b off or terminal xset b off
<TheSheep> frenzy42: I don't understand
<frenzy42> when i set a auto started app
<frenzy42> it asks me for a name, description and a command
<TheSheep> xset b off
<TheSheep> the latter makes totally no sense
<frenzy42> ok
<Woo> Uh... Where is the restore button from the trash?
<vinnl> Woo, right-click
<Woo> And then?
<vinnl> Restore, I believe
<Woo> 2http://bildr.no/view/255170
<Woo> http://bildr.no/view/255170
<vinnl> Open with Nautilus? :P
<Woo> What is Nautilus?
<vinnl> Woo, it's the GNOME file manager (like Thunar is Xfce's) - it's in your screenshot
<vinnl> Woo, are you sure that's a screenshot of Thunar?
<Woo> Now I am taken to the contents of the folder
<Woo> that is a screenshot from when I right click my folders in trash
<vinnl> Woo, can you show a screenshot of the whole screen?
<Woo> ok
<Woo> http://bildr.no/view/255174
<vinnl> Woo, here's mine: http://bildr.no/view/255175
<vinnl> Woo, ah, you're using Ubuntu
<vinnl> I'd ask the question in #ubuntu
<Woo> #ubuntu is too crowded :)
<vinnl> Yeah but people use Xubuntu in here :P
<Woo> i have yet to find a problem that xubuntu can't solve in ubuntu
<vinnl> Woo, at least Xubuntu can restore :P
<vinnl> Though I'm sure Ubuntu can too, somewhere
<Woo> xubuntu didn't work as i would like it to when i tried it in the first place
<Woo> can't remember what
<vinnl> Hehe, perhaps you ought to give it another try ;-)
<Woo> nah, i'm really tired of this [shit]
<Woo> *buntu
<vinnl> Tired as in been spending your whole day in it and needing some sleep, or tired as in not being used to it and going back to Windows or whatever?
<cody-somerville> Nautlius doesn't have restore from trash feature
<Woo> that's really amazing :D
<Woo> we're in 2008
<Woo> now i don't know what to do
<vinnl> cody-somerville, doesn't it? 0.o
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<vinnl> Oh, that's right, now I remember
<vinnl> Nautilus had a very backwards trash implementation
<Woo> because i don't have enough space to move the 24gb files from the trash to either drive
<vinnl> I daresay restore is more important than Samba-sharing :P
<Woo> thing is, because my disk somehow did not mount last night when i was happy to go to sleep thinking everything finally worked, it assigned /storage to the system drive
<Woo> then all of a sudden my torrent client recognized that
<Woo> and started downloading like 10-15gb over the night
<vinnl> xD
<Woo> i just mounted the /storage disk back on, and did a force recheck
<Woo> i noticed i only had 4gb available to the system drive now, and dismounted to delete everything in /storage downloaded over the night
<Woo> i mounted it back on, and all the folders were gone
<Woo> so now there isn't enough space to move the data back on either drive
<Woo> I miss how disks are mounted in Windows
<vinnl> Which is...?
<Woo> X:\
<Woo> oh hey... can i install the window managment system xubuntu have, log off gnome and on the xubuntu thing to restore my stuff?
<vinnl> Woo, I don't think so
<vinnl> I'm not sure how Nautilus stores stuff to trash, but I believe it's different from Thunar's method
<Woo> what is the best distro for me anyyway? desktop edition, will run as server only (desktop is easier to config), easy to share in windows and auto update
<vinnl> What do you mean by desktop edition?
<vinnl> Until it sounds like Ubuntu is a good fit :P
<Woo> Ubuntu: stops streaming after 1-2 secs often, awful configuration for windows share, lets me have one connection only to share files (ie marking a folder causes the transfer to crash), auto update doesn't work properly, add/remove doesn't work properly (crashes often), doesn't start partitioning easily...
<vinnl> Perhaps Debian is better for you
<Woo> I said user friendly :P
<Woo> and desktop edition
<vinnl> Debian is quite easy to use, isn't it?
<vinnl> Or perhaps Fedora?
<vinnl> Note: I've only used Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Woo> Just look at the introduction site for Debian
<Woo> it's not indended for average joe
<Woo> also ubuntu didn't want to mount my external drive today... yay
<vinnl> Well, I suppose you could give Fedora a try then
<Woo> No, I have Ubuntu installed now. I find it best not to have further downtime :)
<Woo> And I have confidence my problems will be fixed within 10 years in open source spirit :P
<vinnl> ^.^
<Woo> Although I haven't found anyone with the same problems as me
<vinnl> Yeah it's odd indeed
<vinnl> You might want to report problems at bugs.ubuntu.com and see if they can help you there
<Woo> Sounds like too much typing :P
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> It might help other people ^.^
<Woo> I was going to submit a bug for Pidgin
<vinnl> Great :)
<Woo> but there were so many clicks, a long submission and too much hassle
<Woo> I did in the end, and it would seem no one wanted what I wanted
<Woo> I want to select where I store the chatlogs
<vinnl> *sigh* :P
<vinnl> Isn't that possible?
<Woo> I don't think so, might be a year ago since I tried
<Woo> Can you check?
<vinnl> Sure
<Woo> Also a *buntu bug, my friends laptop died after he rebooted from Kubuntu :D
<Woo> It killed his GPU somehow
<vinnl> You sure it wasn't just at the end of its lifetime? :)
<vinnl> Woo, nope, I don't see that option
<vinnl> You could try a link from Pidgin's log folder to wherever you want them :P
<Woo> It was under a year old, and worked fine before that
<Woo> I want it since I keep my logs for years, I don't keep my OS installations for years
<Woo> Anyway, I'll go play some COD4 now
<Woo> Oh yeah, HAHA, look who can't :P
<Woo> with good FPS, good support etc
<B3ny0-> I find it pretty hard to believe that kubuntu killed the gpu
<B3ny0-> probably a manufacturing fault
<B3ny0-> was it perhaps an nvidia chipset? they had lots of problems with their mobile gpus, especially 8 and 9-series of geforce
<zoredache> is there a way to prevent an application fo taking the focus?  (pidgin)
<DFlame> you could try enabling "hide new conversation windows" in pidgin interface settings. try changing it to always
<zoredache> DFlame: that is a better... still not perfect though...
<DFlame> best i can do for now
<DFlame> ooh
<DFlame> try applications > settings manager > Window Manager...
<DFlame> uncheck "automatically give focus to newly created windows"
<zoredache> I like that behavior.... I think I found what I need though
<DFlame> good stuff
<zoredache> the coversation windows hiding when combined with the libnotify pidgin plugin may give me the behavior I want
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> where's a gobject-2.0    ?
<zoredache> ?
<zoredache> !info gobj2
<ubottu> Package gobj2 does not exist in hardy
<zoredache> !info gob2
<ubottu> gob2 (source: gob2): GTK+ Object Builder. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.15-1 (hardy), package size 105 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Ben_Cs> hello
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: in glib, I think
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gobject/stable/
<Ben_Cs> thanks
#xubuntu 2008-09-16
<R[a]ndom> bars even have switches?
<R[a]ndom> oops
<favro> well that was random... :)
<Nick_iPhone> i am stuck at  initramfs can anyone help
<Nick_iPhone> thanks
<thinkmassive> I just got an "updates available" notice and the change logs are all full html pages... weird
<zoredache> thinkmassive: I get that when I am on my wireless network at work and I haven't authenticated with the wifi portal
<thinkmassive> oops nevermind, exactly the same thing happened here
<Nick_iPhone> i downloaded xubuntu, burned the ISO to a CD with ImgBurn, and now I am trying to install it on an older computer
<Nick_iPhone> and when i boot, i get stuck in  initramfs
<Nick_iPhone> can anyone guide me?
<zoredache> it failed when you are trying to boot the CD?
<Nick_iPhone> yes
<zoredache> did you verify the checksum of the file you downloaded.  Or have you tried running the check for defects?
<Nick_iPhone> no, i didn't do either of those
<Nick_iPhone> should i run the check for defects?
<zoredache> yes.  If that failes, you might need to redownload the iso, or verify the file you downloaded has a valid checksum
<Nick_iPhone> ok, let me try the check for defects
<Nick_iPhone> brb
<zoredache> !md5 | Nick_iPhone
<ubottu> Nick_iPhone: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nick_iPhone> ok
<hvgotcodes> hey how do i tell what version of intel graphics drivers I have installed?
<Nick_iPhone> it says there was an error in 1 files
<Odd-rationale> Nick_iPhone: then you will probably need to redownload the iso... then check again with the new downloaded iso...
<Odd-rationale> Nick_iPhone: and if i may suggest, use the torrent :D
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: might want to ckeck /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: it is a long file. some search/find feature may be helpful...
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale: can i find out from the graphics file?
<hvgotcodes> sorry
<hvgotcodes> i mean from apt-cache
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: yeah you could... like "aptitude search intel"
<hvgotcodes> aptitude or apt-cache?
<Nick_iPhone> what would change when i download the ISO again?
<Nick_iPhone> i am not using a torrent, just a regular file
<Nick_iPhone> in firefox
<hvgotcodes> all it says is the package name- how to finnd out the version?
<Odd-rationale> either one... which ever you are more comfortable with...
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale apt-cache showpkg shows
<hvgotcodes> Versions:
<hvgotcodes> 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.6
<hvgotcodes> I dont think that is the version though
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: if you use the torrent, you can set your bittorrent client to verify and fix the already-downloaded .iso file
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: do you know how to?
<Nick_iPhone> no
<Nick_iPhone> how would the iso have gotten messed up while downloading?
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: dunno
<unfo> i don't quite remember how to do this, but i will try to walk you through it.  first, get Vuze 3.2
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: then, switch it to azureus UI mode in preferences
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: then ask me what to do next
<Nick_iPhone> well, i think i will just not do it
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: that's also fine :)
<Nick_iPhone> i will try a different computer
<Nick_iPhone> ok thanks
<unfo> Nick_iPhone: i doubt that will help.
<jimbo77> hi everyone. i am trying to install xubuntu on a laptop (celeron-192mb ram) and it always hangs on "detecting filesystems". is there anything I should do?
<ablomen> jimbo77, are you using the live cd installer or the alternate cd installer?
<jimbo77> the live one i thing
<jimbo77> think*
<ablomen> do you get a graphical envoirement to install?
<jimbo77> yes
<ablomen> ok then try downloading the alternate installer
<jimbo77> i have to download the alternate install cd, right?
<ablomen> its basicly the same install process but without the full live xubuntu envoirement while installing, this is especially made for pc's with (less then) 192mb ram
<ablomen> yeah
<jimbo77> ok thanks i will try that
<ablomen> np, good luck :)
<OmfgItsAShar1> anybody on at this odd hour
<R1cochet> help switch user logs me back in after 5mins
<R1cochet> help, "switch user"*
<R1cochet> !switch user
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about switch user
<R1cochet> !log out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about log out
<R1cochet> !logout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout
<DFlame> R1cochet, try Applications > Settings > Login Window
<DFlame> in the security tab, disable timed login
<R1cochet> it is disabled
<jarnos> I can't download xubuntu desktop i386 alpha5 by torrent.
<jarnos> Oh, it started working about 4 KiB/s.
<jarnos> So I can expect to have it downloaded in about 40 hours. I have 1Mbit/s connection, is this normal with torrent?
<jarnos> Transmission is testing port 51413 in preferences. It tells the port is closed.
<sluxor> can anybody tell me how to make a command execute on xubuntu 7.10 once the desktop is loaded?
<sluxor> automatically*
<favro> sluxor: there should be autostarted apps in the settings manager
<ablomen> sluxor, menu => settings => settings manager => autostarted apps
<sluxor> thanx
<mib_kz8cij> hi
<mib_kz8cij> i need to know if in this release if my printer issue has been solved
<TheSheep> mib_kz8cij: well, check the bug report that you submitted
<mib_kz8cij> i haven't sent one in
<mib_kz8cij> its for a canon pixma 1600
<mib_kz8cij> never mind i found my answer thanks anyways though
<favro> I've made a fuzzy clock - is there some plugin or such that will let me display the output on the panel?
<jarnos> favro: Maybe #xubuntu-devel could help?
<favro> sounds like an idea thnx jarnos
<jarnos> brasero sucks, it doesn't support my burning to my cd-rw.
<jarnos> I use k3b even if it is kde staff.
<jarnos> even if there is the annoying bar showing on top of everything during burning.
<jarnos> luckily the OSD can be disabled in K3b settings.
<Maerz> hi there
<Maerz> just a small question: is there sth like automount in xfce?
<Maerz> for easy access ot dvd/cd
<TheSheep> Maerz: yes, see thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->volume manager
<Maerz> thank you
<nubuntu> my friends windows computer crashed (again) and he is finally almost ready to install linux, but i need to save his docs before we erase the hard drive.  problem is this, that for the last two nites i've gone over there, i have not been able to get xub or ubuntu to fully load live.  at the point that i should be getting to the login screen, it just goes black, with the little white cursor...
<nubuntu> ...appearing in the middle of screen.  someone here the other nite suggested that i try safe graphics mode, but at the point in the linux load that the f4 option appears, the keyboard is not being detected and therefore inoperable.  this happens with both ubuntu and xubuntu...  some other distros boot right thru, for instance puppy, dsl, knoppix, and centos, tho the keyboard is not detected...
<nubuntu> ...on all.  on centos, i seem to have full live functionality, i just not as comfortable with it as i am with ubuntu, and can't figure out how to install ntfs-3g on it to save his files.... any ideas?  i'm supposed to go over there in a few hours to fight with it again!
<nubuntu> ps.  its a dell dimension 2400 ...
<gabkdlly> Are you using Hardy CDs?
<nubuntu> gabkdlly: yes, burnd day b4 yesterday
<Myrtti> has anyone gotten skype to work on xubuntu lately? I'm having bbbbiiiig difficulties with my laptop
<nubuntu> my friends windows computer crashed (again) and he is finally almost ready to install linux, but i need to save his docs before we erase the hard drive.  problem is this, that for the last two nites i've gone over there, i have not been able to get xub or ubuntu to fully load live.  at the point that i should be getting to the login screen, it just goes black, with the little white cursor...
<nubuntu> ...appearing in the middle of screen.  someone here the other nite suggested that i try safe graphics mode, but at the point in the linux load that the f4 option appears, the keyboard is not being detected and therefore inoperable.  this happens with both ubuntu and xubuntu...  some other distros boot right thru, for instance puppy, dsl, knoppix, and centos, tho the keyboard is not detected...
<nubuntu> ...on all.  on centos, i seem to have full live functionality, i just not as comfortable with it as i am with ubuntu, and can't figure out how to install ntfs-3g on it to save his files.... any ideas?  i'm supposed to go over there in a few hours to fight with it again!
<nubuntu> ps.  its a dell dimension 2400
<zoredache> if you just need to backup files why do you need ntfs3g?
<zoredache> ntfs read-only support is available in most kernels I believe....
<nubuntu> zoredache: i guess bcause his windows wont boot.  so have to access his doc files, etc... is there another way?  between him and i we are like the blind leading the blind...
<zoredache> pull the drive out and put it in a working computer
<nubuntu> zoredache: want to save all his files to a flash, and copy to his laptop.
<nubuntu> zoredache: hmmmm, that might be out of our (non) expertise level
<kthakore> HI there I just install xubuntu and I am trying to get compiz running
<nubuntu> i'm wondering if i take a usb keyboard over there, if it will detect where the psn he has connected doesn't?  any thoughts?
<kthakore> it works for the most part
<zoredache> nubuntu: it doesn't seem likely, but you could try it
<TheSheep> psn?
<nubuntu> kthakore: whats prob ezackly
<kthakore> but I can't get some stuff like widget layer,
<nubuntu> TheSheep: ps2 .. sry
<kthakore> and window switcher and almost everything but transparency
<TheSheep> nubuntu: usb keyboards are connect through usb, not ps2
<TheSheep> connected
<nubuntu> kthakore: join room at #compiz-fusion for specific help, they got moms set up real well the other day with me
<kthakore> nubuntu: I know my compiz works though it works in my gnome setup fine
<kthakore> I just think the bindings are not working
<kthakore> I ran compiz debug and I can see the plugins get enabled
<kthakore> but it doesn't pick up the bindings keyboard mouse or edges
<nubuntu> TheSheep: i know, but right now it's not detecting the ps2 keyboard he has on the computer, so i'm just wondering if a usb keyboard might be detected better?
<nubuntu> kthakore: seems like youd get better help at compiz-fusion, thats their baby
<TheSheep> nubuntu: yes, usb keyboard should get autodetected, even if you connect it when the system is already running
<Myrtti> sidenote: http://identi.ca/notice/569787 <-- how I got skype working
<nubuntu> TheSheep: i'm hoping it detects at the point where the f4 option appears to get into safe graphics mode, as someone here suggested his prob *might* be with graphics card.  when loading live hardy cd's, it wont advance to login screen after seeming to load all kernels and all, just get a black screen and cursor
<TheSheep> nubuntu: is that nvidia?
<nubuntu> not sure, don't have the box in front of me now, going over there soon as tony gets home from work
<nubuntu> just trying to prepare my thoughts and plan of action
<nubuntu> i'll be able to get back in the chatroom on his laptop hopefully while i'm working on the desktop
<TheSheep> nubuntu: I had similar problem with nvidia, disabling agp helped
<TheSheep> nubuntu: I had to add 'Option "nvagp" 0
<TheSheep> nubuntu: to the 'device' section of xorg.conf
<nubuntu> TheSheep: but how do you disable anything if you cant even boot in?
<TheSheep> nubuntu: you can boot into text mode
<TheSheep> nubuntu: if you choose the 'repair' option
<nubuntu> i'll save all this conversation to review tonite in the trenches :)
<TheSheep> nubuntu: then you can switch to second terminal with alt+f2 ad you have a normal console
<nubuntu> i can do this with the live cd?
<TheSheep> yes, I'm talking about livecd now
<TheSheep> when it asks you where you have your system installed, just swithc to the second console
<TheSheep> when you finish, you can type 'init 5' to start graphical mode
<TheSheep> (or just /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<TheSheep> ok, anybody can explain why .gif files are by default opened in thunderbird in intrepid? %)
<TheSheep> it's kind of silly
<nubuntu> TheSheep: hmmmm,  ok... i just checked out the irc log, that's pretty cool its already got this conversation saved so i'll be able to refer to it.
<TheSheep> nubuntu: you can use lshw and lspci to check what hardware it has
<zoredache> TheSheep: from thunar, or?
<TheSheep> zoredache: from anywhere, it's system-wide
<nubuntu> I might be able to if i get ubuntu booted, otherwise i might be able to jusing the centos live cd, which for some reason boots fine, to my great dismay
<zoredache> TheSheep: there are a few apps that don't seem to honor the xfce 'prefered applications'.  thunderbird for gifs does sound wrong...
<slimjimflim> hello, i was just checking out my xubuntu hardy's /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq and noticed that it was less than 1/2 of the max.  Does anybody know if i can and/or how to increase this?  i'm assuming this is the fsb speed.  my current value is 800000, the max is 1800000
<slimjimflim> running an turion64
<slimjimflim> *a
<slimjimflim> armornick, i've gotten some things to run on it, but others have failed hard
<slimjimflim> just be sure to check the hcl
<slimjimflim> linux has no problem reading fat/fat32/ntfs partitions, if that's what you mean
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: tru installing and running powertop, that should clear some doubts for you
<slimjimflim> thesheep, are you talking about my fsb thing?
<TheSheep> whatever fsb is
<slimjimflim> front side bus
<slimjimflim> armornick, ext3 isn't a proprietary filesystem
<zoredache> who is armornick?
<slimjimflim> thesheep, just as i expected, it's running at the lowest power setting...do you know how to increase it (at least that's what it looks like)
<slimjimflim> Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)
<slimjimflim> C0 (cpu running)        ( 2.2%)         1.80 Ghz     0.0%
<slimjimflim> C1                0.0ms ( 0.0%)         1.60 Ghz     0.0%
<slimjimflim> C2               14.8ms (97.8%)          800 Mhz   100.0%
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: sure, just run some program that requires cpu
<slimjimflim> oh, so it's automatic
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: you can add the cpu governor plugin to your panel to switch to manual
<odditie> Can anyone tell me how to tell what linux-headers I need?
<TheSheep> odditie: normally you don't need any
<zoredache> if you do need them for something, you need the version that matches your install linux-image package
<odditie> Well I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers and it says to make sure the latest linux-headers are installed
<odditie> And how do you find that? I'm still a linux noob.
<TheSheep> odditie: install the drivers from the repository, not from the nvidia page
<odditie> They don't work correctly. It did get it so I can have my monitor at 1280x1024, but no 3d
<odditie> I had 3d before I used the those drivers
<TheSheep> odditie: the drivers from repository work, unless you have some very new graphics card, and they are tested and have some bugs fixed. If you install the ones from nvidia page, you are on your own.
<odditie> Its a 8800 GT. I've installed Ubuntu recently and it took me some messing around to get everything to work, but recently I just reformatted because I screwed too many things up, lol.
<TheSheep> there are some howtos at:
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<johndoc1> I'm having some trouble with xubuntu and svideo out.  Anyone had any experience with this?
<blatch> anyone know why when i do a find ./Originals -name "*.gif" -o -name "*.png" -o -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.jpeg" -o -name "*.bmp" -o -name "*.tiff" -exec mv {} ~/Pictures/ \;
<blatch> nothing gets moved
<blatch> the paths have odd characters in them: ./Originals/2004/May 7, 2004/Euphoria.jpg
<shane_> does anyone here use moto4lin
<xxploit> question, anyone know if there is repo yet for hardy for the xfce 4.6 alpha, I see one setup for ibex over at launchpad, but was wondering if anyone knew any for hardy.
<cody-somerville> No
<johndoc1> Can anyone help me with VNC in xubuntu? I keep getting connection refused by host (401)
<johndoc1> i'm sorry, connection reset by peer
<johndoc1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<danopia``> johndoc1, what server are you using
<johndoc1> i've tried several, xvnc4server atm
<favro> connection reset by peer would be the viewer having issues I would have thought
<favro> not the server
<danopia``> i use vino
<danopia``> it could be both ^^
<johndoc1> i tried vino as well
<danopia``> i use tightvnc if i want a clean, second desktop and i use vino for sharing my messy normal screens
<johndoc1> i'm not partial to any of them, well...other than the one i get it working in if that happens
<favro> tried pinging the server from the client
<johndoc1> i'm trying to connec to localhost
<favro> you're using a viewer to vnc to a server on the same comp?
<johndoc1> yes, to test it
<johndoc1> easier than switching from desktop to laptop back and forth
<favro> I've never tried that...
<johndoc1> it's what they suggest in all the tuts
 * johndoc1 shrugs
<favro> k
<favro> I'll have a google :)
<johndoc1> i hope you find something, i've been googling for 3 hours
<johndoc1> i was hoping it was something i could do real quick before i left tonight
<johndoc1> since it's so easy in ubuntu
<favro> has the lappy still got a vnc connection?
<johndoc1> O.o?
<johndoc1> no
<johndoc1> it's also getting connection refused
<favro> "easier than switching from desktop to laptop back and forth" - you can't have the same connection twice is all
<johndoc1> oh right
<johndoc1> yeah, i can't get a connection from anything
<favro> what are you entering for the connection?
<johndoc1> from the laptop vncviewer 192.168.1.2
<johndoc1> the system itself vncviewer localhost
<johndoc1> :1
<favro> so   vncviewer localhost:1
<johndoc1> yes
<favro> k - reset by peer is normally a timeout issue - the server is up and running? - ps aux | grep vnc   should check
<danopia``> favro, if it wasn't running, the connection woudln't be accepted in the first place, right?
<johndoc1> i get a lot of stuff that is very scrunched and i don't understand it
<johndoc1> yes, for some reason it shows 2 running
<johndoc1> :2 and :3
<favro> try   top   and seeing if xvnc shows in that
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cdca02aa3c606795b294d841ab23a52e&t=122402&page=2 this page is about the issue - still reading
<johndoc1> it's not
<johndoc1> i tried that topic
<johndoc1> it's what i started with
<johndoc1> there's 51 pages of add on stuff
<johndoc1> i probably can figure it all out from that post, but it will take a while
<favro> well I think I know about it now...
#xubuntu 2008-09-17
<knoppix_> TheSheep, this is nubuntu, i was here earlier talking to you about this issue.  Changing to a usb keyboard helped somewhat on this machine, but still can't boot xubuntu or ubuntu live cd for some reason.  i put this knoppix live disk on and i wonder if anyone could help me retrieve my friends windows files using knoppix.  the hard drive partition that contains the files is appearing on this desktop, but i'm kind of a newb.  to retrieve and copy the fil
<knoppix_> es, i need to 'mount' that partition, right??  could anyone help me walk through this?
<favro> right click the partitions icon and select mount
<favro> right click again and change read/write access
<knoppix_> favro, what do i want to change the access to?
<favro> knoppix_: you want to make it writable so you can access it
<knoppix_> ok, i did the first mount, now the live disk is spinning and spinning
<favro> knoppix_: if the hd is large it might take a min or two
<favro> the live disk is spinning 'cause it is doing work for you :)
<knoppix_> favro, the remount command failed.  Maybe there is another process accessing the filesystem currently.
<favro> knoppix_: I don't use windows but have heard that if windows isn't shut down right accessing it can be hard - maybe ##windows might help?
<knoppix_> no, i not running windows at all, i have a knoppix live cd running, cause ubuntu nor xubuntu would load properly on this machine.
<favro> "retrieve my friends windows files" - the disk you want to access is windows right?
<knoppix_> yes, his dell crashed, and we're tryihg to retrieve his files to go ahead and install linux
<knoppix_> but i'm running knoppix livecd
<favro> well from what I've read accessing a crashed windows install isn't staightforward - but again I've not used windows in years - someone here or in ##windows might no about that
<favro> s/no/know/
<knoppix_> k, thanks for trying
<knoppix_> i doubt they would know how to help in windows room
<favro> someone in #ubuntu might have the experience with this
<favro> maybe
<knoppix_> k, lemme try
<filipegatti_> helo
<danopia``> bai
<filipegatti_> i'm having a big trouble in watching videos. all videos i try to run display in a strange way, like brightness at 100%, its just impossible to watch.
<favro> is that with one vid player or others as well?
<filipegatti_> all vid players
<filipegatti_> i tried a lot of them
<filipegatti_> vlc, mplayer, smplayer, totem
<filipegatti_> gxine
<filipegatti_> and its not only with .mkv (matroska) files, .avi as well.
<favro> what vid card are you using?
<favro> lspci | grep VGA   will tell
<filipegatti_> vid card wait
<filipegatti_>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<favro> k I'll have a google :)
<filipegatti_> the strange is that some days ago it was working ok in totem, but not it just destroyed :D
<Tony_> DasEi, this is me do you see me?  how to i get to the pm with you?
<favro> can't find symptoms like that with google - I would run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   then logout/in and check a vid
<favro> Tony_: DasEi isn't in the user list
<filipegatti_> favro, i think i'll do that.. wait a sec and i'll tell you
<favro> k :)
<marchelo> favro, what was the command you said to me later? (filipegatti_)
<marchelo> :P
<favro>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<marchelo> ok. wait up :D
<filipegatti> favro, thanks, it worked :D
<favro> well done :)
<filipegatti> that's a nice command, need to put it in my notebool :P
<filipegatti> ah, let me ask you one more thing
<filipegatti> everytime I log in, it ask me to log in in a session, the only option I have is default or to create another one. I always choose default, is there a way to skip this screen?
<favro> in the settings manager - login  there are options - not using xfce4 atm - save session is what you need i believe
<filipegatti> hmm, sometimes i think i need to search more on my own :(
<filipegatti> thanks again :)
<favro> np :)
<filipegatti> favro, do you recommend a video player?
<Odd-rationale> i like vlc
<favro> I use vlc xine-ui and mplayer so I can play everything
<favro> vlc won't play .flv here
<filipegatti> hmm, i'll need to run some flv files
<filipegatti> i'll get mplayer, i used it before and was nice :)
<favro> :)
<favro> I got my fuzzy clock working and showing on all desktops :)
<Odd-rationale> what's a fuzzy clock?
<Odd-rationale> favro?
<favro> Odd-rationale: tells the time in words not numbers
<favro> http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=datecl7.jpg - bottom left
<favro> I used conky to show it on the desktop
<filipegatti> favro, that's avant window navigator or a normal panel?
<favro> it's xfce4-panel
<filipegatti> got it
<favro> I use fluxbox and xfce4-panel comes with thunar
<Odd-rationale> favro: heard of qclock?
<favro> Odd-rationale: nope ?
<Odd-rationale> favro: http://www.nethack.net/qclock/
<Odd-rationale> favro: for more qclock quotes: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=46136
<favro> Odd-rationale: hahaa that looks cool :)
<Odd-rationale> favro: pretty funny :P
<Odd-rationale> i don't think there is a .deb though...
<favro> Odd-rationale: I wrote a bash script for my fuzzy clock - I'm going to try and get random comments in it now! hehe
<Odd-rationale> qclock stands for "queer clock"
<Odd-rationale> favro: you should try to get qclock to display with your fuzzy clock... :D
<favro> Odd-rationale: I'm reading here to add random comments - http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html
<kriel> Okay, so. I got an ubuntu disk from my buddy to install onto  my laptop, only to find out he forgot to write the X in front of the distro name on the disc. Oh well, stuff happens. But now I'm trying to apt-get install gnome and it's saying gnome-desktop-environment isn't going to be installed. apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment says gnome-keyring-manager is not installable. Is there a...
<kriel> ...(relatively) easy way to convert xubuntu to use a gnome desktop, or am I just gonna have to go download (not x)ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> favro: where are you getting the quotes?
<Odd-rationale> kriel: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<favro> Odd-rationale: haven't got that far yet :)
<Odd-rationale> kriel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> kriel: oh. and before you do that do: sudo apt-get update
<kriel> woot, no dependency issues. Thanks!
<kriel> already done.
<Odd-rationale> kriel: cool. after all that (bloat) is installed, just choose gnome in the session menu from the login screen.
<kriel> In other news: Who do I talk to about smacking xorg around? Do I speak to #(x)ubuntu in general, or should I head over to #xorg ?
<kriel> Odd-rationale: bloat it may be, but it's bloat that's at least semi-intuitive; at least, to me it is.
<Odd-rationale> kriel: either, if it might be more *buntu specific, then #ubuntu probably...
<Odd-rationale> kriel: i was just joking of course... :P
<kriel> Odd-rationale: Mmkay. Thank you. ^^
<kriel> Oh, hey. What do you know. -blinks at network settings box- I found the wireless configs. -facepalm-
<Odd-rationale> aww... too bad. xfce4.6 won't make it until the jaunty jackalope release... :(
<kriel> So, I decided to stick with xfce (mostly because I don't feel like waiting for bloody gnome to download, and I found the wifi configuration buttons.) However, my Xorg still isn't working. Here, have a screeny. http://eri.imgoing.thruhere.net/upload/xfcescreen.png  I can still move windows over into the 'not desktop' area, however the toolbars are... out there. Any idea if this is an xfce or...
<kriel> ...a xorg problem?
<favro> kriel: right click the panel and select customize panel - set them both as fixed and non floating
<kriel> Woah, wierd.
<favro> wierd ?
<kriel> inside customize panel, there are two monitor settings, 1 and 2. 2 sets the bar to its correct place.
<kriel> I think I have two overlapping screens
<favro> kriel: you have two panels - top and bottom
<kriel> nono, it says there are two monitors.
<kriel> if I click monitor 1, it's in the middle of the screen, but if I click 2, it puts the bars into the right place.
<favro> kriel: there "might" be a virtual line in your xorg.conf file in the screen or monitor section comment it out
<favro> ohh
<kriel> http://pastebin.com/f67e55647
<kriel> This is on a laptop with a secondary vga port, hooking up a monitor to see its behavior
<favro> kriel...
<kriel_> favro: hm?
<favro> thought you'd gone :) the xorg.conf is pretty useless for diagnosing stuff in hardy - does    xrandr   tell you options for display?
<kriel> it tells me lots of interesting stuff, but most of it's gibberish to me
<kriel> though I understand there's VGA connected and a LVDS connected. For some reason it seems to be drawing the VGA stuff on the LVDS screen...?
 * kriel is taking shots in the dark
<favro> you might need xinerama
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kriel> oh, hey, ubottu lives here, too. Hi!
<favro> !twinview | for nvidia
<ubottu> for nvidia: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<kriel> no, it's not an nvidia card. It's an intel.
<kriel> alright, thank you favro.
<favro> kriel: do you know the vid card model - there might be a howto
<kriel> I have to get going (I've got this thing called work in the morning, it kinda sucks) but thank you for all the help. I'll take a look at xinerama, and I'll certainly be back in here if it breaks.
<favro> lspci | grep VGA   will tell
<kriel> for the record, it's an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<kriel> Thank you again for all the help.
 * kriel bows towards favro. And Odd-rationale, for helping earlier.
<kriel> Seeya later.
<J-n> I'm not using xubuntu, but was wondering if with the default install if there is a way to search for a file, using the GUI?
<favro> I've never even tried that - cli ftw hehe
<J-n> lol it's just someone in #ubuntu is ... complainin' lol ... and i'd like to help... i suspect thunar does it... but i dont have a copy installed to tell him lol..
<cody-somerville> J-n, Thunar doesn't have built in search... yet
<cody-somerville> J-n, I imagine we'll see that in Jaunty
<cody-somerville> However, for Intrepid, we have the catfish tool
<cody-somerville> IF he is using Hardy, I might recommend him installing that package.
<J-n> cody-somerville: he is using hardy
<J-n> cody-somerville: though, he's starting to seriously grate on my nerves... lol... not sure if i WANT to help him anymore lol
<cody-somerville> doh : (
 * cody-somerville encourages deep breaths. :)
<J-n> cody-somerville: reminded him 2x that i'm just a guy who came here to ask a few questions myself lol
<cody-somerville> You say he is an Xubuntu user? Maybe you could politely point him to this channel and I can try to help him?
<cody-somerville> If he is giving you the "how could you make it this hard to do this? Its all your fault, blah blah blah" rant, just point him to me - I'm the person he'll want to blame ;]
<J-n> cody-somerville:  sadly while i was here venting to you, he seems to have disapeared :(
<cody-somerville> doh.
<cody-somerville> Ahwell, thanks for trying J-n. Greatly appreciated! :)
<J-n> well, since i've got ya here, and talkin... mind if i ask you in what situations would you recomend xfce over kde or gnome?
<favro> I'd recommend xubuntu over ubuntu just on the wallpaper...
<J-n> very strange...
<favro> why is debtags using all my cpu?
<favro> seen ubuntu hardy's wallpaper?
<J-n> I go to www.xubuntu.org/get#hardy and i get DL links for Gutsy and dapper. lol
<favro> cody-somerville: ^^
<cody-somerville> What the...
<J-n> only page i can get 8.04 from is when i click on the Xubuntu8.04.1 released link... but no link to the 8.04.1 DL
<cody-somerville> I will fix that right now
<cody-somerville> I wonder when the get page got like that
<cody-somerville> I'm positive we updated it for 8.04.1
<J-n> i hope VERY recently
<J-n> http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy.1/release -- is the only place i can find the link for 8.04
<J-n> but no 8.04.1
<J-n> lol but i'll be grabbing it via torrent anyway .. and i can find that np :)
<J-n> god i love torrents that max my dl speed.
<J-n> praise be to the seeders.
<cody-somerville> J-n, is the page good now?
<J-n> beautiful! :D
<pist0l-fish> hi all. Whenever I plug in my USB hard drive, (it is mounted) and two thunars open with the location of the hard drive mount... anyone getting a similar problem?
<favro> pist0l-fish: nope - doesn't happen here
<pist0l-fish> :(
<pist0l-fish> ﻿favro: turns out two Thunar processes were running. pgrep Thunar returned two pids. Killed one, and now it's fine. I wonder if two Thunar processes will start every time I boot
<pist0l-fish> going to find out right now
<favro> k
<pist0l-fish> seems like it went away.
<pist0l-fish> Thanks.
<favro> k again :) bye
<jeanfredo> i have kind of a problem. i have installed a gtk2 theme on a 8.04 xu and only colors are applied. seems that he doesn't find the engine? i've installed all gtk2-engines to get sure, but this changes nothing. whats about this gtk2-engine-xfce. is this perhaps the only one which is used? do you have any hints for me? thank you in advance
<jeanfredo> the theme came from xfce-look.org ...
<favro> what parts of the theme aren't being used? or what makes you think they aren't?
<jeanfredo> the screenshot looks different than my desktop
<jeanfredo> for example the scrollbars are the basic ones here
<favro> k - which parts - icons or buttons or...
<favro> k
<jeanfredo> i'll upload a screenshit
<jeanfredo> shot
<jeanfredo> :-D
<J-n> lol
<jeanfredo> thats the one i wanna use http://tinyurl.com/6ae9uc
<favro> in the theme folder there will be a gtk2 folder that should have the scrollbar pic in it
<Myrtti> "You will need the Rezlooks Engine and Pixmap Engine."
<Myrtti> do you have those?
<jeanfredo> no i dont
<jeanfredo> this is an explanation
<jeanfredo> but they aren't in repo :-/
<jeanfredo> so i'll get them otherwise
<jeanfredo> ahhh
<jeanfredo> i found a deb on gnome-look.org for ubuntu
<jeanfredo> in the description they say it is for dapper
<jeanfredo> does it matter?
<favro> pixmaps is in the repos hang on
<jeanfredo> its for rezlooks
<favro> I dunno about that
<jeanfredo> okay
<jeanfredo> and what about pixmaps
<jeanfredo> have no engine called like that in synaptic
<qwerfd> hello
<qwerfd> i know this isnt a specific xubuntu question but it seems that #ubuntu is flooded now-a-days
<jeanfredo> what question
<qwerfd> i rebooted my box and altered some bios settings. when i booted back up i wasnt auto connected to the network
<qwerfd> i've tried fiddling with the nm-applet but its not connecting
<jeanfredo> clean up /etc/network/interfaces
<qwerfd> theres nothing in interfaces except for l0
<qwerfd> lo
<favro> did you turn offethernet/change irqs?
<qwerfd> nope... all i did was turn on SMART HD capabilities and one or two other power management related options
<favro> jeanfredo: pixmap has a new name and trying to find it one min
<qwerfd> i am used to manually editing /etc/network/interfaces but it seems that ubuntu doesnt like it when that file is manually altered
<jeanfredo> qwerd: nm-applet dont like that
<jeanfredo> thats the prob
<qwerfd> me either...
<favro> you need to restart networking when you do that
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<qwerfd> k
<qwerfd> that went fine
<jeanfredo> favro: thanks
<qwerfd> when i do ifup -a i get these 2 errors:
<qwerfd> /etc/network/if-up.d/sendmail: line 44: /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic: No such file or directory
<jeanfredo> favro: pixmaps sounds familiar to me
<qwerfd> and, run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/sendmail exited with return code 1
<jeanfredo> favro: it should be in the repos, right?
<favro> it should - just had to wait for vbox to fire up and check
<jeanfredo> favro: okay
<qwerfd> ironically on another xubuntu 8.04 box ifup doesnt give any errors and /usr/share/sendmail doesnt even exist
<favro> !info gtk-engines-pixbuf
<ubottu> Package gtk-engines-pixbuf does not exist in hardy
<favro> !info gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-pixbuf (source: gtk+2.0): Pixbuf-based theme for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 388 kB
<favro> ^^used to be pixmaps
<jeanfredo> this one i have
<jeanfredo> doing a restart after all the other updates
<jeanfredo> cya
<qwerfd> any ideas?
<qwerfd> bah nvm
<qwerfd> its working now
<qwerfd> i guess those sendmail scripts were not supposed to be there....
<qwerfd> i removed them and rebooted and now its workin
<Vonor> hi
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Vonor> is it possible to install xubuntu from another linux, or am i required to use one of the *ubuntu live cds?
<Myrtti> depends what the another linux is
<Vonor> gentoo
<favro> you can add xubuntu-desktop to the one you have nowif it is ubuntu
<favro> in vbox then :)
<favro> or dual boot
<Vonor> i want to install it on another hd
<Myrtti> then you need an installation media
<Vonor> the question is, if i need the cd or if i can install it from my running gentoo
<Myrtti> live cd, alternate cd, usb, dvd, whatever rocks your boat
<squirrelpimp> hi...
<squirrelpimp> i just really screwed things up
<squirrelpimp> i ran "rm -rf /usr/lib" (common typo) and hit ctrl+c after about one second
<squirrelpimp> it's just libs, so i thought i could reinstall them in theory
<Catoptromancy> heh
<squirrelpimp> could anyone help me here? it's xubuntu hardy
<Catoptromancy> desktop or alternate disk?
<squirrelpimp> i think i'll have to check for all libs, that should be there
<squirrelpimp> i think i installed from alternate
<squirrelpimp> but does that make a difference
<Catoptromancy> is it possible to reinstall without formatting?
<squirrelpimp> i don't know
<Catoptromancy> Im not totally sure about ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> ive done it on slackware
<squirrelpimp> as long as all applications are running i could try anything else first
<Catoptromancy> itll leave everything alone, execpt copy over all the original files
<squirrelpimp> reinstalling will make me lose lots of settings though
<squirrelpimp> i'd only need all the lib files from all packages installed
<Catoptromancy> with slackware I didnt lose anything
<Catoptromancy> you dont format
<Catoptromancy> only copy over,
<Catoptromancy> but someone probably has a better answer
<squirrelpimp> i think ubuntu will be different here
<Catoptromancy> its a bit idle at the moment
<squirrelpimp> i need a list of all my packages installed and then i need every file in /usr/lib
<Catoptromancy> well open all your programs
<Catoptromancy> whatever doesnt work, redownload
<squirrelpimp> and see what fails
<squirrelpimp> :)
<Catoptromancy> thats best bet
<squirrelpimp> i thought of reinstalling all that has "lib*" as a name
<squirrelpimp> oh i hate fast computers
<squirrelpimp> couple of years ago it wouldn't have deleted that many files in just one sec
<favro> "squirrelpimp> i need a list of all my packages" - this might help
<favro> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<squirrelpimp> favro: thanks
<favro> I hope it works well :)
<squirrelpimp> can aptitude work with selections as well?
<squirrelpimp> i usually prefer it over apt-get
<squirrelpimp> the problem is, my packages are already installed
<squirrelpimp> and i'd like to only reinstall those having files in /usr/lib
<squirrelpimp> i could try to bring up vmware an install a copy of my system there using favros trick
<favro> apt-get will report that an installed app is already installed - and I think that might hang you up
<favro> apt-get doesn't know what was removed
<squirrelpimp> yes
<squirrelpimp> aptitude has a reinstall command
<favro> apt-get --reinstall install
<squirrelpimp> ok
<favro> sorry I don't use aptitude
<squirrelpimp> still this will reinstall even apps without files in /usr/lib
<squirrelpimp> if this is a problem?
<AkshunBoi> Recently my xubuntu hardy is hanging, indefinitely, at "Starting Up..." during boot. I have tried using the 'recovery mode,' it hangs after 10s at a line about ACPI PCI Interrupt 11. System previously worked fine.
<favro> you won't have the same app twice
<squirrelpimp> apt-get --reinstall dselect-upgrade
<favro> squirrelpimp: ^^
<squirrelpimp> yes, of course
<squirrelpimp> but e.g. reinstalling libexo screwed setting quite a bit
<squirrelpimp> i need a script to run "dpkg -L" for each package installed and see if it has files in /usr/lib
<favro> AkshunBoi: do you have an old kernel to boot into?
<AkshunBoi> favro: I do, they are all exhibiting the same behavior
<favro> AkshunBoi: does it boot into recovery? - or nothing at all?
<AkshunBoi> favro: the recovery mode option hangs 10 seconds into boot
<favro> AkshunBoi: if it is a new thing it might be h/ware
<favro> unless there was a bios change maybe
<AkshunBoi> favro: the only change is that I installed a bunch of updates from the automatic updater, this is the first reboot since installing those
<AkshunBoi> none of those 'required' a reboot though
<AkshunBoi> and the system worked fine for at least a day after installing those (without rebooting)
<AkshunBoi> I'd start pulling hardware to see if it would boot bare-bones, but it's a laptop :/ only thing I can pull is the pcmcia wifi card, and I already tried without it :/
<favro> AkshunBoi: does the live cd boot?
<AkshunBoi> haven't tried, guess I should go find the live cd, and the cd drive while I'm at it. I always forget about that thing, too used to windows I suppose :P
<favro> hehe
<squirrelpimp> ok... of the 2075 packages installed, 1162 have files in /usr/lib
<squirrelpimp> hell...
<favro> omg... hehe
<squirrelpimp> now... i could as well check if all files are present
<squirrelpimp> that would be faster as i only lost 1sec of rm -rf
<favro> sounds good
<AkshunBoi> can't believe I actually found the cd drive so easily, too bad the system doesn't want to boot from it right now, grrr :/
<AkshunBoi> whoah, I'll be damned it just booted to the splash screen
<squirrelpimp> AkshunBoi: isn't that quite normal?
<AkshunBoi> I've been messing with this thing for close to 3 hrs now, hangs EVERY TIME, I do what amounts to nothing and all of a sudden it boots
<favro> AkshunBoi: it might just be mem issues
<AkshunBoi> normal, yeah, just not normal that it magically fixed itself! I'd really prefer if I had done something to make it suddenly work :P
<AkshunBoi> favro: good call, I'll let it memtest overnight and see if it turns anything up in the morning, thanks for your help :P
<favro> AkshunBoi: a quick check if the cd boots is open a terminal and type free
<squirrelpimp> favro: my scan actually works... however it's slow as ...
<AkshunBoi> 'free' seems to show me memory/swap information?
<favro> it should - and if it shows all that should be there that's a good start
<AkshunBoi> oooh, nevermind, when you said "if the cd boots" I thought you meant to "check if the cd boots" not to check [memory issues] if the cd boots
<AkshunBoi> it seems to have booted perfectly fine this time, though, so, I'll cross my fingers that it was just a big 3 hour fluke that kept me from booting :P
<favro> AkshunBoi: I thought you couldn't get into the system so from the cd would be the only option
<AkshunBoi> yeah, I understand now, I just got a bit confused there :P
<favro> squirrelpimp: "my scan" is a script?
<squirrelpimp> yes
<favro> well done :)
<squirrelpimp> a shell one-liner
<squirrelpimp> for package in $(cat packages); do for file in $(dpkg -L $package); do echo $file | grep -q "^/usr/lib/"; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then if [ ! -e $file ]; then echo "$package: $file"; fi; fi; done; done | tee lib-packages-missing
<squirrelpimp> tada
<squirrelpimp> :)
<AkshunBoi> favro: thanks again
<favro> AkshunBoi: np :)
<squirrelpimp> but it takes long...
<squirrelpimp> so i added some progress-display now
<squirrelpimp> :)
<favro> hehe :)
<favro> I think that's cool
<favro> my little fuzzy clock script is giving me base errors causing grammar errors :)
<favro> ./progs/fuzzy1: line 6: ((: 09: value too great for base (error token is "09")
<squirrelpimp> can you paste the script?
<squirrelpimp> i don't have a browser atm
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> so here or /query
<favro>  /j #favro ?
<squirrelpimp> favro: look at the advanced bash scripting guide
<squirrelpimp> it is the most usefull documentation for bash programming
<favro> yep am working slowly through that - it's hard reading
<favro> seems to work with your recommendations - I'll change the clock to look at 9 past again :) thnx
<favro> squirrelpimp: ^^
<squirrelpimp> :)
<favro> ok I buggered my time and sudo - I set the time back five min with sudo date -s 08:08 - now trying to set it back or anything sudo I get
<favro> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 17 20:16:25 2008
<favro> apart from waiting 12 hrs what's my choices?
<favro> I set the time back 12hrs 5 min with sudo date -s 08:08
<nubuntu> i thought all this time with xubuntu on this box that i had a faulty screen, as there is about an inch and a half black margin unused at the right of the screen, but last nite i was playing with a couple other live disks, suse, and knoppix, and i noticed that they utilized all the screenspace.  somewhere i found a utility that i guess is sposed to set the margins, but they were all four set...
<nubuntu> ...to '0' already, and i was too tired to go into it any further ... anybody know how i can fix this?
<squirrelpimp> nubuntu: does it work with ubuntu-livecd?
<squirrelpimp> without the x?
<nubuntu> ya, i just found it again, 'workspaces and margins' but they're all set to '0'
<nubuntu> squirrelpimp: this box too old for ubuntu.
<squirrelpimp> so the live-cd does not even start to check the borders?
<squirrelpimp> what version of xubuntu?
<pleia2> nubuntu: have you played with your monitor settings? monitors sync up to different screens differently, I tend to have to change mine between OSes (it's even different between the gui and command line)
<favro> nubuntu: any buttons on the front of the monitor?
<nubuntu> hmmmmmm, pretty sure i upgraded to hardy
<pleia2> yeah, buttons on the monitor
<nubuntu> ya, some buttons on the front, never touched them or lookd at them b4
<squirrelpimp> so looking and touching them might help... especially if one was labelled "auto"
<squirrelpimp> :)
<nubuntu> lemme get a flashlight, there *do* seem to be some horiz controls there
<favro> or menu
<nubuntu> thanks guys
<favro> :)
<squirrelpimp> i'd really like to see this room where you need a flashlight to see the monitor-controls
<nubuntu> now its worse than it was before.  i found the horiz control,, but as i pushed it right it also expanded left, where it was already too far left to begin with.  so to have a completely visible workspace, i ended up shrinking it back smaller than it was! :P
<squirrelpimp> well done
<squirrelpimp> there should not only be horiz zoom but also horiz position
<squirrelpimp> try that
<favro> or press the other button
<nubuntu> omg, can anybody say 'extenze'? haha, just got two more inches on the ferrari  :)
<favro> hehe well done :)
<nubuntu> thanks again squirrel and favro
<favro> !tab | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<favro> I type nub and hit the tab button and get nubuntu
<nubuntu> how does that work on filenames and programs in the command line?
<nubuntu> favro: , and squirrelpimp ?
<nubuntu> :)
<nubuntu> how could it know how to complete a filename?  there are so many in the descentding order?
<favro> the same but if there is more than one you  tab twice and see the options
<nubuntu> *descending
<favro> keep hitting tab
<favro> sometimes it's easier to type it :)
<nubuntu> so if i entered /var then hit tab it would keep going down the line?
<favro> should
<nubuntu> ya, i think so ,
<favro> nope
<favro> just replays the options
<nubuntu> ya, just tried it, don't like it :P
<nubuntu> but good to know
<favro> I use it to find long named tar files and such
<favro> then highlight them with the mouse and middle click
<favro> ^^ works when there's alot of files rtoo
<favro> s/rtoo/too/
<willluongo> Hello, I thought I remembered being able to click and drag items from the menu onto the top panel in a previous version of Xubuntu, but that doesn't seem to work anymore. How can I add shortcuts to regular applications to the panel?
<willluongo> Oh I think I have figured it out, thanks anyway
<ron_o> what's the best setting for cups so it uses the least amount of ink?
<ron_o> grayscale?
<ron_o> fastdraft gray scale?
<ron_o> mandje, I have a hard time of this. Like you need any more than fastdraft ever.
<ron_o> I mean man..
<ron_o> don't know why it goes to "mandje" what the hell.
<ron_o> there's this huge conspiracy, I know, to make sure more ink is fricking used. ;->
<armornick> hey guys, how do I put a menu to access my folders on the top bar (like gnome)?
<zoredache_> armornick: add the 'Places' item to the panel?
<armornick> yes
<Odd-rationale> armornick: perhaps one way would be to add another xfce4 menu and edit the menu to launch spcified folders...
<Odd-rationale> there really isn't a "Places" plugin for xfce...
<armornick> is there a documentation project or manual for xfce?
<zoredache_> eh?  I think I have one on my system...
<zoredache_> !info xfce4-places-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-places-plugin (source: xfce4-places-plugin): quick access to folders, documents and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Odd-rationale> hmm cool
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: hey. it is even beter than the gnome places menu!!! :P
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> I shut the wrong window >___>
<zz2Z3zz> hey guys, need some help!
<Odd-rationale> !ask | zz2Z3zz
<ubottu> zz2Z3zz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Odd-rationale> zz2Z3zz: most be a long question you're typing there... :P
<zz2Z3zz> ^^ sry... the question is how can I access Files on other PCs (Windows) with xubuntu? (Like local network in XP)
<zz2Z3zz> no just bad english (;
<zoredache> if you mean across the network then you will need to install and use something like fusesmb, or manually mount what you want
<zoredache> fuse smb - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<zz2Z3zz> thanks alot (; sry for this nooby question, cya
<zoredache> no worries... it is a faq
<Myrtti> I bet he comes back
<Odd-rationale> lol
<zoredache> we really need to make it easier to access smb shares...
<Odd-rationale> talk to the thunar dev...
 * Myrtti giggles
<zz2Z3zz> me again... one more question: ALWAYS when I try to do anything in Terminal where I need Sudo it asks me for the sudo password, but i  just cant type it
<Myrtti> it's your own password?
<Myrtti> how do you login without your password? do you have autologin enabled?
<zz2Z3zz> i know, i mean i cant type... i press a button and nothings appears on screen, no, autologin is disabled
<zoredache> Odd-rationale: someone started working on something to make it easier to setup.  I don't think it was working though...
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: yeah i remember... someone was working on it...
<Myrtti> zz2Z3zz: the password isn't echoed on the terminal
<Myrtti> zz2Z3zz: you can't see even stars when you type it - it's supposed to be like that.
<zz2Z3zz> o0 ur right sry this is confusing... but thx (;
<squirrelpimp> ok... i seem to have fixed all the mess i wrote about today
<squirrelpimp> :)
<Odd-rationale> good for you :D
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> linux ftw
<squirrelpimp> one second of rm -rf in windows would probably be harder to fix
<zoredache> the question is, why would you want to fix windows?  :p
<indi> ics problem here... xubuntu on the net with ppp0 connection, Windows vista Lan connected to xubuntu and can't go to net... any suggestion???
<indi> ,hhh
<squirrelpimp> indi: firewall, masquerading, iptables, shorewall, ip_forward
<squirrelpimp> google each, read first 10 hits, then you should know
<squirrelpimp> :)
<indi> got a solution for my question? or it's enough talk about firewalls, masquerading exc...???
<indi> if i'm here its bcoz i've alredy try a google search and the official ubuntu getting start guide to ics
<indi> :)
<indi> at the end of this working day i've never find a solution to this damn issue
<zoredache> indi: generally most people in this channel are more familair with 'desktop usage' of linux.  Setting up connection sharing, routing and firwalling tends to be a server issue.  You might get more help in #ubuntu-server.  The question is fairly advanced.  To make it run well you need to understand how many things work like routing, firewalling, dns....
<zoredache> Also, since you said you read the howto, and google, perhaps you should tell us if you had problems with a particular step, or something...
#xubuntu 2008-09-18
<cody-somerville> Please help test Xubuntu alpha candidate: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<favro> cody-somerville: is running that in vbox helpful at all?
<cody-somerville> sure
<favro> :)
<Oneword> is there a vnc server in xubuntu by default?
<Odd-rationale> Oneword: no note by default...
<Odd-rationale> not
<Oneword> what package do I need
<Odd-rationale> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Catoptromancy> does that new xubuntu contain gnome libs?
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: some, i believe...
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> gnome-games?
<Catoptromancy> i wish xubuntu was more xfce and less gnome
<Oneword> how come ubuntu doesn't see the network card, debian could
<Oneword> oh, it does. my fault
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I wonder if its possible to just install xfce4
<j1mc> Catoptromancy: you can
<Catoptromancy> without xubuntu-desktop
<Catoptromancy> install with nothing but base files and apt
<j1mc> Catoptromancy: install a command-line system from an alternate install cd, and then just "sudo aptitude install xfce4"
<Catoptromancy> ya I thought it was alterante
<Catoptromancy> worked awesomely on debian
<Catoptromancy> pure xfce, no extra luggage
<Catoptromancy> I wish live cd also has "install text console only"
<Catoptromancy> live was less than 600 mb, coulda fit
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: it comes with totem, gnome-games, etc. so...
<Catoptromancy> still coulda fit alot more
<Catoptromancy> last time I downloaded xubuntu cd was like 699 mbs
<Catoptromancy> just big enough to fit on a cd
<favro> it's kinda designed that way :)
<Catoptromancy> 8.04 live cd was like 530 or 540 mbs
<Catoptromancy> coulda fit complete OOo on it
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: yes i think it is possible to install just xfce4. search the repos...
<Catoptromancy> yup = )
<Oneword> where do I set a proxy for apt-get or package manager?
<nclife> hi, any recommendations for a light and good bittorrent client?
<favro> rtorrent ftw !
<favro> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<nclife> thx
<Catoptromancy> heh will need to google that to figure out how to use it
<Catoptromancy> but it awesome
<favro> there is a wiki and chat for rtorrent
<favro> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks and #rtorrent
<nclife> thanks
<Oneword> how do I enable remote remote desktop on xubuntu?>
<filipegatti> I'm creating some Launchers and I want them to have the icon of the application. Where do Xubuntu store Icons?
<favro> /usr/share/pixmaps or icons normally
<filipegatti> there it was, thanks favro (again!)
<favro> filipegatti: np :)
<Sunborn1> hey, I have been looking around the boards but I am wondering if anyone has tried to put xubuntu on a 32MB ram 200 mhz machine, even though the alternate install recommends 64 MB
<favro> I'm running a minimal install and it needs 40mb just to get to the desktop
<favro> puppy or damn small linux might be better alternatives
<sunborn> yuck, ok
<sunborn> thanks
<sunborn> might as well stay with win95 than that
<sunborn> ubuntu has spoiled me
<favro> I had a dapper minimal with fluxbox and with no wallpaper it only used 28mb to get to the desktop
<sunborn> I could see if there is some ram for this old box floating around on ebay
<sunborn> I am thinking would 4 MB be enough to do anything else other than run the box?
<favro> I have some spare 32mb sdram - where are you?
<sunborn> Canada
<sunborn> in the middle of nowhere northern canada
<favro> other side of the globe in australia here :)
<sunborn> which would explain why you are still up
<favro> 3pm it is
<sunborn> bah if I wanted to put more ram in, I would have to figure out what clock speed the ram in there is at. I think it would be too much work
<favro> hehe
<sunborn> well I will consider it thanks for the info favro, have a good rest of the day
<favro> see ya :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i change the window manager on xfce to open box?
<favro> to use compiz with xfce the command is   compiz --replace   I wonder if that'll work with openbox...
<favro> openbox --replace   ?
<Catoptromancy> xinitrc
<Catoptromancy> !xinitrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc
<CostaRicanQuaker> favro, how do you mean the command is? do i type that into a terminal?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i add compiz to xfce? does it run as fast as without it?
<favro> compiz is heavy on the system
<favro> and I was more thinking out loud then suggesting - sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about changing the window manager to fluxbox?
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker: you can use any wm you want - but prob not in xfce
<favro> normally you install openbox and select it at login from options
<CostaRicanQuaker> why not? i found this: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox
<favro> I prefer fluxbox myself
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker: I said prob not - if that link is something you want to try then go ahead?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you "save session"?=
<favro> it's in the settings manager under login
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<craxie> Why is Kubuntu always behind you? Are you more integrated with the main distro or are you just quicker?
<cody-somerville> Hello. Please help test the Xubuntu Intrepid Alpha 6 candidate by visiting http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<gorebeh> Hi, I want to keep the right click functionality from the default install of xubuntu (create shortcuts) but i would also like to be able to make the xfce4-menu appear at the pointer when i press a certain keycombo, is this possible?
<cody-somerville> gorebeh, probably not
<gorebeh> cody-somerville: at the moment when i press the key combo it launches the menu from whatever pannel its attached to, is there no way to launch it if its not attached to a pannel?
<cody-somerville> I'm afraid I don't do anything fancy with my xfce4 install :P
<gorebeh> cody-somerville: cool nps :) mabe ill cheat somehow with a hidden menu or something
<cody-somerville> :]
<ron_o> can one upgrade from dapper to the latest?
<Myrtti> yes, you should be able to
<cody-somerville> latest being 8.04 :]
<robert__> Hi everyone, I have a problem=( I have lost my gnome-panel I cant get it back, (Menybar) pls help im new with Linux
<Myrtti> robert__: gnome-panel or xfce4-panel?
<Myrtti> are you on gnome or in xfce4?
<robert__> Myrtti, im not sure im a beginner =) But i think its xfce4
<Myrtti> did you have brown-n-orange ubuntu logo on the panel or a cute blue mouse?
<robert__> a blue mouse i think
<Myrtti> then you can get the panel back with alt-f2 and typing xfce4-panel on the run prompt.
<robert__> Myrtti You are my hero =( thanks alot m8
<robert__> =)
<Myrtti> oh my gawd, a deja vu
<robert__> hehe Okey thx =)
<Myrtti> erhm. right.
<Myrtti> no probs.
<Myrtti> didn't have the heart to correct him...
<Myrtti> back to business...
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me set up thunderbird, i am at the stage where the dialogue says incoming/outgoing server if pop/imap is checked, i clicked on my connection details and can't find anything other than the following data: ip address, broadcast address, subnet mask, default route, primary dns. secondary dns, they're all numbers, whihc do i have to enter in the outgoing incoming slots?
<Myrtti> you can't figure them out from those unless you're super wizard
<Myrtti> incoming/outcoming information is given to you by your ISP or email service provider.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i figure them out then?
<Myrtti> for instance, google mail has its own.
<CostaRicanQuaker> the account i want to set up is a ymail/gmail account
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i have to do?
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> CostaRicanQuaker: check https://mail.google.com/mail/#settings/fwdandpop first
<Myrtti> check that imap is enabled
<Myrtti> CostaRicanQuaker: and then follow http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77662
<CostaRicanQuaker> and for ymail?
<Myrtti> for ymail http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/yahoomail/mailplus/pop/pop-35.html and http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/yahoomail/mailplus/pop/pop-14.html
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i have several different accounts on thunderbird like can i have both the ymail and gmail set up?
<Myrtti> sure
<CostaRicanQuaker> how so?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just finished setting up for gmail
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it has a loading bar, it says connecting
<Myrtti> I use claws-mail myself so I can't remember the details :-<
<CostaRicanQuaker> what distro are you on?
<Myrtti> but it should be quite straightforward
<Myrtti> xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's claws mail? i haven't seen it on xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> waht's the diffference from say kmail and why do you like it
<CostaRicanQuaker> connection timed out
<Myrtti> I think claws-mail is lighter to run than thunderbird - and it's gtk
<Myrtti> unlike kmail
<Myrtti> you can add accounts to thunderbird with Edit - Account settings
<TheSheep> and it's not that ugly, once you install the Tango theme
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo aptitude install claws-mail?
<Myrtti> yup
<CostaRicanQuaker> please wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> Myrtti, ok i just got claws mail
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do i do to set up the ymail account
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean i see that link you gave me
<CostaRicanQuaker> the username on claws
<CostaRicanQuaker> does it correspond to either "account/name/login" from the page you linked
<CostaRicanQuaker> or e-mail address?
<Myrtti> user id yes.
<Myrtti> full name is your full name
<CostaRicanQuaker> username though
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the claws thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i just set it up
<CostaRicanQuaker> but as soon as i clicked on get mail
<CostaRicanQuaker> it said error connection to plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com
<CostaRicanQuaker> failed
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do? what did i do wrong?
<Myrtti> do you have paid yahoomail plus account?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no
<Myrtti> have you gotten yahoo mail to work in other clients than the webmail before?
<CostaRicanQuaker> do you have to to be able to open ymail on a program like claws-mail? what about thunderbird and gmail?
<CostaRicanQuaker> thunderbird keeps trying to connect adn then it times out
<Myrtti> are you sure you've got the ports correctly?
<Myrtti> and the username?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i just set up the gmail one
<CostaRicanQuaker> and that one's working
<CostaRicanQuaker> do you have to have a  paid for account for the ymail one to work on pop tho?
<Myrtti> oh, he left just as I was going to answer him
<Danu> Hi i really need help, i just install xubuntu-dektop, and i'm confuse
<Myrtti> oh?
<zoredache> Danu: perhaps you could tell us what you are confused about...
<Danu> everything!, for example how do i change themes?
<Danu> please
<zoredache> !xfce-themes | Danu
<ubottu> Danu: Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Danu> but i already have the .themes folder (because i have gnome too)
<zoredache> and?
<Danu> and where do i change them?
<Myrtti> Danu: Applications - Settings - Settings Manager
<Myrtti> User interface
<Myrtti> wasn't that hard, now was it? :-)
<Danu> sorry a lot but i don't see it :(
<Danu> ups now i do =) thenks
<Danu> and now how do i apply it?
<Myrtti> you did unpack the theme to the .themes directory, right?
<Danu> yes
<Danu> another thing, sorry the bother but, i have in the applications menu wien icons in "others"
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Myrtti> whut?
<Danu> wine*
<Myrtti> yes?
<Danu> all the icons of applications that i uninstall a long time ago are in "others"
<Danu> bye thenks anyway
<armornick> hey guys, how much faster is xfce than gnome?
<PsynoKhi0> where could I find some info about the storage device management in hardy and later versions? (e.g. the standardised /dev/sdx naming scheme and what this incurs)
<dreamy> hi anyone around?
<dreamy> i require assistance in mounting fat32
<dreamy> anyone?
<Myrtti> sure
<dreamy> i have a dual boot system windows and xubuntu
<Myrtti> ok
<dreamy> c: d:(which is fat32 so that i can share between windows and xubuntu)
<dreamy> i notice that unlike ubuntu, the d drive does not auto mount
<dreamy> i have been looking through the forums but can't seem to figure out what command line am i to use
<dreamy> sorry....i'm pretty much a noob with linux
<Myrtti> hmmm.
<PsynoKhi0> dreamy: that would be the mount command
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<PsynoKhi0> if you want to make it persistent you need to edit the fstab file in your /etc directory
<dreamy> ok
<dreamy> should i follow this command from the webbie
<dreamy> # sudo  mount  -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c
<PsynoKhi0> almost
<dreamy> but change my ntfs to fat32
<PsynoKhi0> vfat
<dreamy> and change ﻿hdb1 to my drive name
<dreamy> oh ok
<PsynoKhi0> but
<PsynoKhi0> have you run fdisk -l?
<dreamy> yep
<dreamy> ohh
<dreamy> i see it now
<PsynoKhi0> what the outpout for your fat32 partition?
<PsynoKhi0> output*
<dreamy> its further down the webbie
<PsynoKhi0> yep, read the whole thing ;) you don't want to mess up data or worse
<dreamy> yeah that's all my sch work
<dreamy> else i'll be dead
<dreamy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dreamy> /dev/sda1   *           1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<dreamy> /dev/sda2            4866        9729    39070080    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<dreamy> /dev/sda5            4866        6162    10418121    b  W95 FAT32
<dreamy> /dev/sda6            6163        6466     2441848+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dreamy> /dev/sda7            6467        9729    26210016   83  Linux
<PsynoKhi0> oy oy oy oy...
<PsynoKhi0> more than 3 rows, please use the pastebin
<dreamy> oops
<dreamy> sorry
<dreamy> :/
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<PsynoKhi0> so it's sda5, right?
<dreamy> yep
<dreamy> sweet
<dreamy> its mounted
<dreamy> :)
<PsynoKhi0> neat
<dreamy> thanks!!!but how do i make it ﻿persistent?
<PsynoKhi0> to be on the safe side, I'd only read data fron that partition for now
<PsynoKhi0> i.e. no writes
<dreamy> oh?
<dreamy> why not?i thought it was interchangable?
<PsynoKhi0> I've never played around with fat32 partitions myself in linux, only NTFS ones, and not so long ago, writing to those was kind of risky... I don't want to tell you stuff I'm not 100% sure of
<PsynoKhi0> that's all, might be all good but I can't give you my word :)
<PsynoKhi0> look for more info or ask someone more knowledgeable than I
<dreamy> ohh...okok....thanks dude.
<PsynoKhi0> np
<PsynoKhi0> as for making it persistent
<PsynoKhi0> could you please paste your fstab (/etc/fstab) in the pastebin and drop the URL to the output here?
<PsynoKhi0> e.g.
<PsynoKhi0> mousepad /etc/fstab
<PsynoKhi0> copy/paste
<dreamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48115/
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> what was the command you typed to mount your partition? could you paste the whole string here?
<dreamy> sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sda5 /media/d
<saiki> what is the sound configuration utility for xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> dreamy: in a terminal type
<PsynoKhi0> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<PsynoKhi0> that will make a backup of your current file and open it in the tet editor with super user privileges (need to edit it)
<dreamy> done
<PsynoKhi0> tet = text
<dreamy> ok
<Myrtti> PsynoKhi0: GKSUDO
<PsynoKhi0> do you have the file in front of you, with a red row above it Waring you're using super user blablabla?
 * Myrtti larts PsynoKhi0 for opening mousepad with sudo
<dreamy> yep
<dreamy> i have that
<PsynoKhi0> ok, now add a line at the bottom so it looks like this:
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48120/
<PsynoKhi0> then save and exit the text editor
<dreamy> i add line 10?
<PsynoKhi0> yep
<dreamy> kk
<dreamy> alright
<dreamy> done
<PsynoKhi0> save and exit
<dreamy> ok
<PsynoKhi0> then if you want to check it worked, rebbot the compy
<PsynoKhi0> reboot*
 * PsynoKhi0 now flees
<saiki> what is the sound configuration utility for xubuntu?
<dreamy> lol
<dreamy> okok
<dreamy> i reboot
<PsynoKhi0> alsamixer you mean?
<dreamy> thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
<saiki> PsynoKhi0: that seems to only control alsa, I need all of them. because I can't get some things to work
<PsynoKhi0> all of them what?
<PsynoKhi0> hardware settings?
<PsynoKhi0> do you need to increase input volume to a micrphone, that kind of stuff?
<saiki> I need to change default as well
<saiki> alsa doesn't seem to control my webcam
<saiki> which has a mic
<saiki> Slvoice isn't connecting to everyone else, just me. Skype refuses to play audio (in or out)
<PsynoKhi0> nt using xfce right now, though if you go through the volume applet (speaker icon) on top right corner
<PsynoKhi0> there should be omething in the line Open ontrol panel
<saiki> there isn't one
<saiki> on live it had one, no it doesn't
<saiki> now*
<PsynoKhi0> then right click on the top panel (random free space) and choose Add item
<PsynoKhi0> there should be a Mixer applet in the list
<saiki> mymixer doesn't tetect my webcam as an audio source
<PsynoKhi0> nothing under View > Manage?
<dreamy> hey PsynoKhio
<dreamy> it worked
<dreamy> :)
<PsynoKhi0> cool :)
<dreamy> thanks dude
<PsynoKhi0> np *hugs google*
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<dreamy> hehe
<dreamy> i want to try chrome on linux
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<PsynoKhi0> ^^
<PsynoKhi0> that works through wine if I remember correctly
<Yashy> help! My nvidia driver seems to have gone awol, I'm stuck using VESA in 800x600   http://pastebin.com/m1df0dbb
<dreamy> yep...it does
<dreamy> thank god for wine
<PsynoKhi0> you're gonna need the latest version though, there are instructions on winehq.org to get it through Synaptics
<PsynoKhi0> Yashy: tried Envy to install the driver?
<PsynoKhi0> it's in the repo (as long as you have universe and multivers enabled)'
<PsynoKhi0> bye
<saiki> Yashy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<holyguyver_> My computer is not reading or even mounting my SD flash memory card, shouldn't it be able to?
<Myrtti> that is totally dependant on whether your computer has hardware that is supported
<holyguyver_> I did an ls /dev/sd* if that helps
<holyguyver_> /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sdd   /dev/sdf
<Myrtti> no, it really doesn't help
<holyguyver_> Well do you know anything that would help us find out?
<Myrtti> what happens if you type "dmesg | tail -f" into terminal and plug the SD flash memory in the computer?
<venome> holyguyver_:  looks like you've got several devices that lack partitions
<holyguyver_> Myrtti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48143/
<venome> holyguyver_: so it's the sdc1 partition
<holyguyver_> venome, I guess, I do not know.
<venome> holyguyver_: 've you tried mount /dev/sdc1 /media/cdrom for example
<venome> (from console)
<venome> (or i can let Myrtti explain it :) )
<holyguyver_> venome trhat thing at the bottom appeared in the terminal before I put in the sd card.
<Myrtti> venome: go ahead, I'm trying to procrastinate work too much and IRC is doing a pretty good job with it
<venome> ok, i see :)
<zoredache> if the device is connected do a 'sfdisk -l' perhaps?  See if you see the filesystem you are looking for
<holyguyver_> venome, "[21882.086614]  sdc: sdc1" appeared before I attached the card.
<Myrtti> and what happens when you insert the card?
<holyguyver_> Myrtti, no response
<venome> holyguyver_: ok, so that means it is not related to the card issue
<venome> then you most likely do not have the drivers (modules) for the card reader hardware
<holyguyver_> venome but here is where it gets stranger.
<venome> holyguyver_: do you know what brand is your card reader? is it a notebook one?
<holyguyver_> I purchased this computer from the factory with the flash card reader as a normal factory pre-installed hardware that normally comes with the computer, & the computer originally came with MS Vista, well I even then logged out of my Linux distro & back into vista & even vista is giving the same respnse that Linux did.
<venome> holyguyver_: what size is your card?
<venome> holyguyver_: haven't you put you vista into 'hibernate' mode?
<venome> holyguyver_: (that could cause a series of troubles)
<holyguyver_> venome, I don't know if the flash card is for notebooks, my mother purchased it. I already said several times that it is a SD card, but I have yet to say it is by SanDisk & it is 2GBs.
<venome> holyguyver_: so unless you've got another 2GBs drive, sdc1 is the flash
<holyguyver_> venome, No I have never put my vista into hibernate mode because this is only the second time I have booted into vista in the year & a half that I have owned this computer. When I got it the first thing I did was install Linux.
<venome> holyguyver_: all right, i think it must be the sdc1 device that is the flash partition
<holyguyver_> No I do not have another 2 GB partisition, but how did you know other then when I said it, that it was 2GBs?
<venome> holyguyver_: its in the dmesg ...
<holyguyver_> Well it is refusing to let me mount it both in Linux & Vista.
<venome> holyguyver_: well, and the sdc gets mounted?
<holyguyver_> What would the SDC be?
<Catoptromancy> how doe it refuse? how are you mounting?
<venome> holyguyver_ : it might be because it's not formatted
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I am going to the file manager & right clicking & telling it to mount.
<Catoptromancy> manually try to mounr
<Catoptromancy> mount
<holyguyver_> venome, If I format it will it still work with the digital camera that I am using it in?
<holyguyver_> cat I do not know hot to manually mount, I do not know the cammand, but I mean I was manually mounting it using the GUI.
<Catoptromancy> mount -t msdosfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/somedirectory
<holyguyver_> somedirectory?
<Catoptromancy> make sure its dev sdc1  and find an empty directory in /mnt
<holyguyver_> How would I find an empty directory?
<Catoptromancy> see if anything is in it
<Catoptromancy> or mkdir /mnt.sdcard
<Catoptromancy> err
<Catoptromancy> or mkdir /mnt/sdcard
<Catoptromancy> and
<Catoptromancy> mount -t msdosfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard
<holyguyver_> mount -t msdosfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard
<holyguyver_> mount: mount point /mnt/sdcard does not exist
<Catoptromancy> mkdir /mnt/sdcard
<Catoptromancy> that mkdir = makes directory
<Catoptromancy> if that command doesnt work
<Catoptromancy> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard
<Catoptromancy> probably heh
<holyguyver_> jack-desktop jack # mkdir /mnt/sdcard mount -t msdosfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard mount: unknown filesystem type 'msdosfs'
<Catoptromancy> try vfat
<Catoptromancy> maybe auto?
<Catoptromancy> mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard
<holyguyver_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Catoptromancy> woah
<Catoptromancy> dont put all that on one line
<Catoptromancy> mkdir and mount are sepreate commands
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I didn't put it all on one line
<Catoptromancy> ok heh
<holyguyver_> I made it into one line here so I didn't have to pastebin it.
<Catoptromancy> cat /sbin
<Catoptromancy> dont paste
<Catoptromancy> look for mount_anything commands
<Catoptromancy> look for sopmething that seems MS compatible
<Catoptromancy> that shoulds mount an CD card
<holyguyver_> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<holyguyver_> venome, you never answered me, if I format it will it still work with the digital camera?
<Catoptromancy> see if its really sdc1
<Catoptromancy> bash-3.1$ dmesg|grep /dev/sd
<holyguyver_> bash: bash-3.1$: command not found
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> dmesg|grep /dev/sd
<venome> holyguyver_: sorry, i thought Catoptromancy's answered your questions.... depends on what type of filesystem you camera expects
<venome> it's most likely fat16 or fat32
<venome> ... does the flash card work in your camera?
<venome> (now)
<Catoptromancy> mount -t fat32 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard  ?
<holyguyver_> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash[  127.855266] Adding 5686968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5686968k
<Catoptromancy> but i dont think its /dev/sdc1
<holyguyver_> Yes the flash card does work in my camera.
<Catoptromancy> dmesg|grep /dev/
<Catoptromancy> try that
<Catoptromancy> itll be longer, but pickout where sd card will be
<holyguyver_> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash[  127.855266] Adding 5686968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5686968k
<holyguyver_> It was not longer
<Catoptromancy> your system cant find card. Are you sure its properly in computer?
<Catoptromancy> mine has lights that come on
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, yes the little green light is on.
<venome> holyguyver_: well .... try ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd* BEFORE you plugin the card
<venome> holyguyver_: and then do the same after you plug it in
<holyguyver_> Without card
<holyguyver_> ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<holyguyver_> ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdf /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sde
<holyguyver_> With card
<holyguyver_> ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sdd   /dev/sdf
<holyguyver_> venome, that good?
<venome> holyguyver_: according to what you post, it must be the sdc1
<venome> or sdf
<venome> but definately some strange things are happening, cause many devices appear and disappear
<venome> did the mount /dev/sdc1 /media/cdrom work for you?
<holyguyver_> I told you there was a strange part :p
<holyguyver_> venome, But I do not have anything in my CDROM drive at the moment.
<holyguyver_> Also remember this same problem is happening on Vista.
<Catoptromancy> try another cd card?
<Catoptromancy> sd
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, what is a CD card?
<Catoptromancy> try another sd card?
<venome> holyguyver_: yep, but i say /media/cdrom because that device should exist by default in your system
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, This is the only SD card I own, my mother just purchased it for me yesterday for my cameras which I got yesterday.
<venome> holyguyver_: so we dont have to deal with that issue on separate :D
<holyguyver_> venome, My CDROM works fine, even plays DVDs.
<holyguyver_> I feel alone now. I must have scared everyone away.
<venome> holyguyver_: don't care about the cd rom
<holyguyver_> venome, we already created the mnt/sdcard remember.
<venome> yea?
<venome> and when you do ls /mnt/sdcard?
<venome> (sorry, I'm on several channels and I can hardly read all the messages :) )
<holyguyver_> Yes we did at the beginning of this Catoptromancy could vouch for it. I will do the ls for it now.
<Catoptromancy> I dont think /dev/sdc1 is there
<Catoptromancy> or machine isnt reading it at all, nothing to mount
<holyguyver_> jack-desktop jack # ls /mnt/sdcard
<holyguyver_> jack-desktop jack #
<holyguyver_> I have been told that with unix cammands that if it doesn't say anything that thatn means all went well.
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, If it isn't reading it at all then how did you guys know besides when I said it that it was 2GBs?
<venome> holyguyver_: well, you might try 'mount -l'
<venome> and see if there's the /dev/sdc1 listed ...
<holyguyver_> venome,  Catoptromancy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48154/
<venome> ok, sdc is not there
<holyguyver_> venome, Alright, so what does that mean?
<holyguyver_> & yes the card is plugged in
<venome> this means that the card is not mouned
<venome> mounted = you can't see it's contents
<venome> but the device itself might exist
<venome> 've you tried the mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard?
<holyguyver_> venome, Yes, you where here for that & the very first thing I said isd that the computer was refusing to mount the card.
<venome> right, so it says you've got to specify the file system, right?
<holyguyver_> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<holyguyver_> That is what I said a half hour ago
<holyguyver_> & when we did auto it told us to specify.
<venome> ok ok
<holyguyver_> But even windows Vista responds the same, Windows vista asks me to reformat the drive.
<venome> its too late for me to think about that ... :)
<venome> it might be a hardware failure
<bytor4232> hm.
<holyguyver_> venome, it is only 2 in the afternoon
<bytor4232> I need to figure out why hotkeys is running in memory, yet not running.
<venome> in my country its midnight :D
<holyguyver_> venome, My mother just bought the card yesterday & this is the first time I have ever used my memory card reader.
<venome> (i just came back from a pub ;) )
<bytor4232> In soviet russia, night mids you!
<venome> well, thankfully i'm from a country more to the west than russia :)
<holyguyver_> venome, Gute Nacht
<venome> danke :D
<venome> aber noch nicht
<holyguyver_> venome, I live in Arizona USA but took German in high school & love the langauge & the country.
<venome> yep, I'm not german, but 'd like to go to usa ... :) just checked Las Vegas on the street view maps.google.com and it about 80 F there ... we are almost freezing here :D
<holyguyver_> Dutch?
<venome> never mind ... i suggest you try the card in another computer to be sure it works all right
<venome> nope :)
<venome> czech
<holyguyver_> Well you are close to Russia then?
<venome> no :)
<venome> we are next to germany
<holyguyver_> Closer then I am :p
<venome> well, yea ...
<holyguyver_> Austria & Poland are close to Germany.
<venome> we are between austria and poland :D
<venome> check eg. google earth
<holyguyver_> Good to know, I don't know how I could have skipped Czech on my map :p
<venome> hehe
<holyguyver_> I love Austria too, & I have a friend who lives in Poland.
<holyguyver_> weiner ist gut
<venome> !arizona | holyguywer_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arizona
<venome> alles ist gut rund hier :D
<holyguyver_> venome, Arizona ist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arizona
<venome> yea, i know arizona ... been there
<venome> i was just kidding
<holyguyver_> Czech is to Austria as Arizona is to Mexico.
<venome> well...might be
<holyguyver_> My favorite musical play is wein-Germanic, it is called Tanz der Vampire. I am always translating it for my friends.
<bytor4232> hey guys, can you take the offtopic conversation to #xubuntu-offtopic please
<bytor4232> We appreciate it.  We try to keep this channel for support only.
<venome> sure, sry :)
<holyguyver_> bytor4232, So do you know how to help me with my SD card?
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: did you format the card?
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: it isn't ntfs is it?
<holyguyver_> bytor4232, No not yet.
<holyguyver_> bytor4232, my computer can read ntfs as I have ntfs-3g installed.
<venome> bytor4232: holyguyver_ said his card is woking in his camera, so it is formatted
<holyguyver_> & it is working well in my camera
<holyguyver_> But even Windows vista asks me to format the card.
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: heres what you do
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: poweroff your machine, let it boot all the way up
<holyguyver_> done that
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: after its booted all the way, put the card in your reader, and pastebin the output of dmesg
<holyguyver_> done that
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: send all of that in a private message to me.
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: I'll look it over when I get home tonight.
<holyguyver_> I pastebinned it to Catoptromancy  & venome
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: I'll still be online, as I'm on line 24/7, but I'm not always in front of my kbd.
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: My irc client runs in screen on my primary machine.
<bytor4232> holyguyver_: I'm commuting, then dinner, but I'll be online after that.
<holyguyver_> bytor4232, I will try & find where I said all of it to the other two guys & just repost it all to you from earlier, hopefully I wll not turn off my irc befoe you get back :p
<Catoptromancy> /dev/sda6 on /media/disk type vfat
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> you only run Vista and Ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> but you have mysterious vfat partition
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I don't run vista, it is just on my harddrive as I never deleted that partiition, but I never use it either.
<Catoptromancy> Vista would not be vfat
<Catoptromancy> Win2000 isnt vfat
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I have a 1TB external harddrive in ntfs format.
<Catoptromancy> what /dev/sda6?
<Catoptromancy> whats /dev/sda6?
<Catoptromancy> its vfat
<Catoptromancy> vfat is most likely format of sdcard
<holyguyver_> the 1TB is the ontrack
<holyguyver_> the sd is 2gb
<Catoptromancy> ontrack is /dev/sda1
<Catoptromancy> err sdb
<Catoptromancy> dev/sda6 on /media/disk type vfat
<Catoptromancy> mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /mnt/sdcard
<Catoptromancy> try that
<Catoptromancy> oh wiat
<Catoptromancy> thatsa already mounted?
<holyguyver_> Is it?
<Catoptromancy> pastebin is only putput of mount not dmesg
<Catoptromancy> wont hurt to remount twice,
<Catoptromancy> acxutllay
<Catoptromancy> dont
<Catoptromancy> I got it
<Catoptromancy> /dev/sda6 on /media/disk type vfat (
<Catoptromancy> ls /media/disk
<Catoptromancy> your sd card is in /media/disk
<Catoptromancy> i think
<holyguyver_> Now in my mnt/sdcard folder all I get is a recycle.bin or whatever.
<mm_202> Hey guys, is there a way to get the mouse pointer to become an hour-glass/watch/whatever when Xubuntu is starting up an app or waiting on something?
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, Is that a good sign?
<Catoptromancy> look in /media/disk
<Catoptromancy> something of vfat format is in there
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, Yes the same recycle.bin folder
<Catoptromancy> try card again in camera
<Catoptromancy> take a picture
<Catoptromancy> and put it back in computer
<Catoptromancy> after
<holyguyver_> Alright Catoptromancy
<holyguyver_> Nothing changed
<holyguyver_> I recorded one video & took 2 pictures, but they are not showing up in that mounted valume.
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, ?
<Catoptromancy> cd /media/disk
<Catoptromancy> ls -a
<holyguyver_> ls -a.  ..  $RECYCLE.BIN
<mm_202> Hey guys, is there a way to get the mouse pointer to become an hour-glass/watch/whatever when Xubuntu is starting up an app or waiting on something?
<Myrtti> mm_202: it doesn't do that already?
<mm_202> nope :(
<mm_202> Thats the only thing that I dont like about it.
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, So the things I recorded are not showing up in there.
<holyguyver_> But they are showing up in the camera
<Catoptromancy> pastebin whole dmesg
<holyguyver_> what camand do I do Catoptromancy
<Catoptromancy> dmesg
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I cannot it was larger then what terminal can hold, I need to do that output into file thing.
<holyguyver_> But I forgot the cammand to do that.
<Catoptromancy> bash-3.1$ cd ~/
<Catoptromancy> bash-3.1$ dmesg > file
<Catoptromancy> mousepad file heh
<holyguyver_> So if I want it to go to desktop & be called dmesg.txt I will put what Catoptromancy ?
<Catoptromancy> cd ~/
<Catoptromancy> takes you to desktop
<Catoptromancy> dmesg > file
<Catoptromancy> dump dmesg into a file called "file"
<Catoptromancy> mousepad file  open the file in mousepad
<Catoptromancy> cd ~/
<Catoptromancy> bash-3.1$ dmesg > dmesg.txt
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48172/
<Catoptromancy> what kind of camera?
<Catoptromancy> brand model
<Catoptromancy> its not using a stanrd fat filesystem I guess
<Catoptromancy> [22919.860649] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<Catoptromancy> [22919.860655] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc1.
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, it is adigigr8
<Catoptromancy> that exact name?
<holyguyver_> no, the a stuck
<holyguyver_> digigr8
<holyguyver_> that exact name
<holyguyver_> digigr8 dv 182
<holyguyver_> digigr8 dv182
<holyguyver_> That is brand & model
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, so that is it.
<Catoptromancy> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdcard
<Catoptromancy> dunno
<Catoptromancy> google parts of dmesg that relate to the errors
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, it is already mounted remember
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, what errors?
<holyguyver_> & google doesn;t like you to call it that, it is called web search.
<Catoptromancy> verb
<Catoptromancy> 1. 	search the internet (for information) using the Google search engine;
<holyguyver_> all of the errors I see are USB related & this is not a USB.
<Catoptromancy> look at bottom
<Catoptromancy> of pastebin
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, google doesn't like people using that term though because it could void their trademark on the word google, they have asked people to stop using it, & also I am sorry but I only go by dictionaries pre-1900.
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, the only errors I see towards the bottom are errors having to do with Pidgin, ones like this [24017.130116] pidgin[17748] general protection eip:b764e4ac esp:bf916e68 error:0
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I think I found it, would it be the errors that start with the word sd?
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, anything?
<Catoptromancy> i think your camera uses a modified fat fs
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, my camera says in its manual that it works with Win98/2000/xp/vista, Maz OSX, & Linux 2.14
<favro> Linux 2.14 is pretty old...
<Catoptromancy> you plug sdcard in computer? Can you directly plug camera into computer
<holyguyver_> Yes
<holyguyver_> The computer reacts to it same way it does to the card
<holyguyver_> Catoptromancy, I think I am going to go to bed, I am tired.
<DCPom> how do you enable pidgin notification bubbles?
<DCPom> i did it in ub but when i reinstalled the OS as xub i couldn't figure out hoe
<DCPom> how
<holyguyver_> DCPom, it is a plugin called Giuifications (I misspelled it I am sure)
#xubuntu 2008-09-19
<DCPom> okay thanks
<DCPom> are the ones that show the actual text of the IM only for GNOME?
<holyguyver_> I have never seen ones that do that.
<DCPom> hm
<DCPom> i think it's in pidgin-libnotify but it's not letting me enable it
<zoredache> DCPom: ah, I just had that problem the other day
<zoredache> the problem is that pidgin changed their configuration directory from being '.gaim' to '.purple'.  If you symlink the '.purple' directory to '.gaim' it seems to work
<DCPom> what's the command for that?
<zoredache> make sure you are in your home directory  then do a 'ln -s .purple .gaim'
<zoredache> you can also simple stop pidgin and rename .purple to .gaim
<zoredache> someone should probably file a bug against the libnotify plugin asking them to support the new config directory...
<DCPom> hm
<DCPom> okay
<DCPom> whoa
<zoredache> ?
<DCPom> changing the directory lost my account information
<zoredache> really?  it seemed to work for me without loosing anything,
<thinkmassive> pidgin is probably looking for the .purple dir, which you just moved
<thinkmassive> a symlink sounds like the right solution
<Pete_I> I want the alt-tab menu to only switch between apps that're on the current workspace. is there a way to do this?
<whileimhee> Hi. I  closed both of my panels. How can I get one back?
<Unbe> Hey, all.  I'm having problems with a PCI ATA133 card--I'm trying to access plain old PATA hard drives, not in RAID, and dmesg isn't even showing them as being there.
<Unbe> Any thoughts?
<carlitoo122> hello, what's again the command to reconfigure the xorg.conf?
<carlitoo122> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<carlitoo122> xconf.org :D
<carlitoo122> lol :D
<kriel> carlitoo122: yes, I believe. It says what the command is in the comments of xorg.conf
<carlitoo122> Thanks a lot.
<kriel> Alright, so. I just got a new laptop, with an intel GM965/GL960 for a video 'card'. For some reason, it looks like it's drawing two monitors on my one LCD screen.
<carlitoo122> do you have an external plugged on it?
<kriel> After some poking around google, I found an xorg.conf that _looked_ to be accurate, but apparently isn't, since It's still doing the 'draw both monitors on one screen' thing.
<kriel> carlitoo122: Nope.
<carlitoo122> it's like showing two desktops instead only one?
<kriel> it's drawing a 1024x768 desktop on top of the 1280x800 behind it
<kriel> if i right click on the task bar at the bottom, and hit settings, it asks me which monitor I want it on. If I hit monitor one, it hovers in midair.
<kriel> output from xrandr: http://pastebin.com/f5905b001
<carlitoo122> do you xorg.conf shows two monitors? or only one?
<carlitoo122> and have you tried grandr?
<kriel> installing grandr
<kriel> xorg.conf is... incoming
<kriel> http://pastebin.com/fdb72643
<kriel> ... You can just turn an output off?
<kriel> wtf. -.-
<carlitoo122> hmm i think your xorg is ok
<carlitoo122> what grandr showed?
<carlitoo122> two monitors?
<kriel> two outputs
<kriel> yes.
<carlitoo122> ok
<kriel> one called lvds and on called tv
<carlitoo122> hmm
<carlitoo122> turn tv off
<kriel> done
<kriel> it seems to be normal now
<carlitoo122> i use a notebook too, when i plug a external display some bugs occurs, then grandr solves them ;)
<kriel> okay, last question of the night.
<kriel> Where do I set the max screen size for xorg? It's set to 1280x1280, which is nice all except that my screen is 1280 on it's own
<carlitoo122> #
<carlitoo122>         SubSection "Display"
<carlitoo122> #
<carlitoo122>                 Modes   "1280x800"
<carlitoo122> #
<carlitoo122>         EndSubSection
<carlitoo122> this is where you can edit
<kriel> not there.
<kriel> http://pastebin.com/f5905b001 this is from xrandr; first line says "maximum 1280x1280"
<carlitoo122> hmm, so you want your display resolution to be 1280x1280 ?
<carlitoo122> you can just edit xorg.conf as i said, if your "Display" option in Settings doesn't show it.
<kriel> no, screen size, not display resolution.
<kriel> I want to put my two 'monitors' side by side.
<kriel> but that requires a 2304x800 screen
<carlitoo122> aah
<nubuntu> does xub support compiz cubes?
<carlitoo122> hello, how can i configure my touchpad? this is how my xorg.conf shows my synaptics touchpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48206/
<carlitoo122> nubuntu, yes
<nubuntu> carlitoo122: can you help me install?  is it sudo apt-get install ccsm ?
<carlitoo122> try using the synpatics package manager and find "compiz"
<nubuntu> k
<carlitoo122> install it and then use it as default window manager
<carlitoo122> after that you'll be able to see "Advanced Desktop Effects Setting" option to configure it your own way :)
<nubuntu> carlitoo122: whre will it appear 'advanced ... '
<carlitoo122> Click the XFCE Start button, then go to Settings and you'll see it.
<nubuntu> nope, doesn't appear
<nubuntu> its not saying i need restart, but maybe yes?
<carlitoo122> i think a log out is ok
<goodluck> nubuntu, here i am :)
<goodluck> try only to log out
<zac_> hey all
<zac_> xfce kicks ass by the way
<zac_> so i wrote a bash script and made executable a separate xfce4-terminal session with transparency and specific geometry (location on the desktop). All I would like to know, of possible, is how to keep this script from presenting itself in the open window panel
<zac_> if its easily done, that is
<zac_> you guys have been using linux a lot more than I in the last 9 years
<Pete_I> nohup?
<zac_> the 'tasklist' panel item that is
<zac_> nohup?
<Pete_I> ah, i misunderstood the question
<Pete_I> i have no idea
<zac_> you understand the question, though?
<Pete_I> nope
<Pete_I> i'm new here too :)
<goodluck> i'm having trouble configuring touchpad on my notebook. my xorg.conf is ok and when i run tpconfig it says: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]... any idea?
<Pete_I> "open window panel"?
<zac_> i guess i want this instance, or any instance of the xfce terminal, from occupying its spot on the tasklist panel
<Pete_I> isn't that contrary to the tasklist's purpose?
<zac_> hmmm, the more i think of it the more i think this might be an unreasonable request
<zac_> yeah, but it running seamlessly on the desktop is part of the intention....nonobtrusive
<Pete_I> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html like that?
<zac_> jesus
<zac_> thanks for that link
<zac_> here I am trying to do it with xfce's terminal app
<zac_> once upo atime I could do this all day on flux with aterm
<Pete_I> well, that link mentions nothing about the tasklist
<zac_> see
<zac_> yeah
<Pete_I> could still do it with xfce's probly
<zac_> i guess i have to gauge my dependency on the tasklist
<zac_> I triple boot
<Pete_I> yeah...you'd have to alter the tasklist program to not show it
<Pete_I> too complicated
<zac_> so I'm kinda spoiled to a laucher that keeps track of open windows
<Pete_I> technically, it would be an open window :/
<zac_> yup
 * zac_ apt-get 'see ya' to cairo-dock
<zac_> piece of shit
<Pete_I> :/
<Pete_I> what's wrong with it?
<zac_> its buggy as hell
<zac_> doesnt draw right
<Pete_I> ah
<zac_> transparency needs some work
<zac_> all fo it, rather
<Pete_I> i've never used docking widget things :/
<zac_> you rely on at least one xfce panel?
<Pete_I> two
<zac_> tasklist?
<Pete_I> rarely.
<zac_> you don;t minimize a lot?
<Pete_I> alt+tab and switching workspaces
<Pete_I> nevar!
<zac_> hah
<zac_> i cant help myself
<Pete_I> i wish alt+tab only switched between programs on the current workspace though
<zac_> it lists all of them eh?
<Pete_I> it gets annoying. i'm working linguistics research on one desktop, and alt+tabbing through games i haven't played in an hour
<zac_> tell me
<Pete_I> tell you what?
<goodluck> i think nobody knows :(
<zac_> nm, just that i hear your frustrations
 * zac_ tell me about it
<zac_> vbasic in my vista partition, dw8 in my osxpartiton, and my love of open source in xubuntu
<zac_> u switch workspaces, I hate the reboots
<Pete_I> goodluck, i have no idea. best start at google http://www.google.com/search?q=Could+not+open+PS%2F2+Port+ubuntu+touchpad+%2Fdev%2Fpsaux
<Pete_I> vista takes up so much harddrive space :/
<zac_> factory installed OS, only reason its still there
<zac_> heh
<Pete_I> it was factory installed on my lappy, 40gb harddrive. vista took 20gb
<Pete_I> <.< yeah, it runs linux now
<zac_> how dare an oem do that to you
<goodluck> I've tried all those links :D
<goodluck> I'll search more, thanks.
<Pete_I> sorry i can't help :(
<Pete_I> there're no proper sound drivers for my lappy though. rather sad.
<zac_> ok
<zac_> so while im on the subject, and in good company, you know of any calendar app that can notify on the desktop, with some slimlined customization?
<nubuntu> goodluck, no; here I am...
<Pete_I> define "on the desktop", "notify" and "slimlined customization"?
<zac_> kindal like ical and growl on the mac, with geektool....
<Pete_I> :D i have no idea what those are
<goodluck> i just hate acer notebooks
<zac_> that may be way out of bounds to say
 * goodluck unlocked touchpad clicking the touchpad button
<Pete_I> goodluck, yeah, my notebook's acer. good luck
<nubuntu> Pete_I: lifes a b$%^&, then u die
<Pete_I> nubuntu, O RLY?
<nubuntu> :)
<goodluck> mine is a acer aspire 4720
<nubuntu> yes, u din't know?
<Pete_I> 4315 here. yours is newer :)
<goodluck> wow, mine is old, i bought it last year
<goodluck> and i'm brazilian, everything comes here later
<Pete_I> i bought mine last year. it was on sale 'cause they thought it was crappy
<goodluck> haha i like these stores
<goodluck> unfortunately here they think everything is gold
<Pete_I> well, for running vista, it doesn't quite match up
<goodluck> so what costs U$400 there will cost at least U$1000 here
<Pete_I> (dunno why they installed vista), but it's running xubuntu fine
<goodluck> well, you don't need vista though
<goodluck> acer notebooks come with vista
<goodluck> its default
<Pete_I> wish a few things worked better on linux though
<Pete_I> audacious is always crashing and stuff
<Pete_I> Diablo 2 works better on linux via wine than in win xp. that's lol-worthy
<goodluck> yep, audacious crashs a lot :D
<goodluck> i like amarok, but i dont like kde
<Pete_I> amarok's ok, but i didn't want to install kde
<goodluck> thats why i use audacious too
<goodluck> i'm kind of new at linux world, but i'm liking it
<Pete_I> i'm using xmms2 for music, audacious for streams. it won't play more than one file/stream anymore for some reason
<goodluck> hmm
<goodluck> i don't like to install too many packages
<goodluck> and i do think i have 193012039 packages that are useless
<goodluck> but i dont know how can i uninstall them :(
<Pete_I> i've got plenty of space, i'll install something if i think i'll use it
<goodluck> i dont have that much, maybe 100gb... but i need it because my work demands a lot of space
<Pete_I> OS including /home/ is 11gb. i've got 5gb of OS space left
<Pete_I> i store most of my downloads on a separate drive
<goodluck> hmm
<goodluck> ah
<goodluck> let me ask you
<goodluck> is there a way to see wich packages i'm not using anymore?
<Pete_I> that's an interesting idea
<goodluck> because sometimes i want to install a software
<goodluck> then i install 9301239812938213 packages (dependencies)
<goodluck> then i want to uninstall it, and all the other packages stay
<Pete_I> i think it's possible in theory, but i don't know of a program that does it
<goodluck> yes, maybe only in theory?
<Pete_I> eh, just a minute
<goodluck> ok!
<zac_> damn, sorry for jetting earlier
<zac_> ok, i worked on this for a minute
<zac_> if i want to run a new terminal script in a window  that will output(cat) a text file in one swoop, how bould I do that?
<zac_> i thought specifying additional commands in a shell sript with && would do it
<Pete_I> goodluck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2651015&postcount=1 ?
<zac_> for instance:
<zac_> #! /bin/bash
<zac_> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 && cat /home/zac/todo
<Pete_I> that won't do it.
<zac_> no?
<zac_> i uess i knew it wouldnt
<Pete_I> it'll cat to the current terminal, not the term you're opening
<goodluck> Pete_I,  omg nice :DD:D:DD::D
<Pete_I> goodluck, yeah, i'll be looking it over too
<zac_> what would be the best way to have that file cat to the spwaned terminal session?
<Pete_I> zac_, you could feed the term you're opening a bashfile name with "cat /..." in it?
<zac_> Pete_I: exapmle?
<zac_> example, rather
<Pete_I> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 ./command.sh
<Pete_I> i'm not sure if it'd work, or if it'd close the term after the cat
<zac_> cand the 'command.sh is an entirely different bashfile that does the cat?
<Pete_I> yeah
<zac_> ill try
<zac_> gimme a minte
<zac_> minute
<zac_> damn, me no typie tonght
<Pete_I> cmd has a switch for this, but i don't see any real switches in the man for xfce4-terminal
<Pete_I> where'd you find the --geometry?
<zac_> it was a shot in the dark
<zac_> b/c i didnt see anythiong in the man either
<zac_> always true for aterm and xterm, figured it ok for xfce-term
<Pete_I>  -e, --command=STRING                Execute the argument to this option
<Pete_I>                                       inside the terminal
<Pete_I> xfce4-terminal --help :)
<zac_> damn you
<zac_> :)
<zac_> so....
<Pete_I> <.< sad it took us so long to figure out the help switch
<zac_> ii have to stare at this for a sec
<goodluck> thats a wonderful link Pete_I, i will use it tomorrow to clean my packages :)
<goodluck> well, gotta go now, need to work tomorrow at 6 am and its already 2 am here
<Pete_I> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 '--command="cat /home/zac/todo"'
<Pete_I> not sure if the " are needed or not
<goodluck> gnight ;)
<Pete_I> goodluck, ok, have fun
<zac_> what about the -e switch
<Pete_I> does the same thing
<Pete_I> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 -e 'cat /home/zac/todo'
<zac_> ok lemme edit the basher
<zac_> damn
<zac_> no workie
<Pete_I> noticed :/
<zac_> u try running?
<Pete_I> yeah, it doesn't cat anything
<zac_> i am steps away from having a nice ass way to keep  a  transparent dayplnner on my desktop
<Pete_I> --window opens a new window, but doesn't run the command
<zac_> my 7 classes, 21 credit hrs
<Pete_I> ya know, you could just... type the cat command
<Pete_I> <.<
<Pete_I> but i'm gonna figure out how to do this now. it's been a whole hour.
<zac_> i started an hour ago? :0
<zac_> arrrrrgh
<Pete_I> :/ we need a pro here. i've no idea why this isn't working
<zac_> no shit
<zac_> that switch is as plain as day
<zac_> i have half as much hair now
<Pete_I> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760006&page=2 this appears to be kinda what we're doing
<Pete_I> we just want it open for much longer
<zac_> yeah, but i have no need for the second term, actually i want it spwaned and displayed in the first
<Pete_I> ...displayed inside the first term? like a new tab?
<isabel__> i installed ubuntu
<TheSheep> -x executes a command
<isabel__> then installed xubuntu
<zac_> i've disabled any and all hint of a GUI on this term window, so tabs do no good
<Pete_I> isabel__, congrats
<isabel__> how do i get rid of ubuntu/gnome now?
<zac_> beside the point, this damn -e switch oughtta be working
<isabel__> i tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Pete_I> isabel__, sudo apt-get remove gnome ?
<isabel__> but it's still there as a login option when  i boot up
<TheSheep> isabel__: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; apt-get autoremove
<Pete_I> ah,t hat's the one
<TheSheep> the first will only remove a metapackage, the second witll remove all packages that depended on it
<isabel__> TheSheep, Is sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; apt-get autoremove the whole command? including the ;?
<isabel__> it says ubuntu-desktop is not installed so not removed
<isabel__> when i try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> isabel__: they are two commands separated with l
<TheSheep> with ;
<TheSheep> ok, then do sudo apt-get autoremove
<isabel__> can i copy and paste it?
<Pete_I> zac_, i have no idea. it's not workin :(
<isabel__> doesnt' work
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<isabel__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 255 not upgraded.
<zac_>  xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 '--command="cat /home/zac/todo"'
<zac_> thats as close as i get
<Pete_I> we're trying to start a new xfce4-terminal window and have it run a command
<zac_> run from the terminal it does open up another but no output
<Pete_I> same for everything i've tried
<Pete_I> ....
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 -x 'cat /home/zac/todo'
<Pete_I> damnit. it's a bot.
<Pete_I> same result.
<Pete_I> wait...
<zac_> yup, same
<Pete_I> yeah, same
<zac_> dammit
<zac_> what a bug
<Pete_I> it's not the cat, it won't even echo
<zac_> maybe i will have to try another term
<TheSheep> aah
<TheSheep> skip the ''
<zac_> but i spent so much time on this already
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal --geometry 40x20+998+0 -x less ~/.bashrc
<Pete_I> xfce4-terminal --geometry 80x40 --command 'vi'
<Pete_I>  works
<zac_> how the hell does it less but not cat?
<Pete_I> closes the term when the command is done i think.
<Pete_I> that's what the --hold switch is for i believe
<TheSheep> zac_: cat will work too, but will disappear after it finishes
<zac_> yeah, i just lessed the file and it displayed
<zac_> answeres that I guess
<Pete_I> :/
<zac_> kinda hate the less EOF, though
<Pete_I> that took far too long.
<zac_> secretely we learned something :)
<TheSheep> the problem was with quoting the whole command
<Pete_I> it was the '' around the command we were doing it appears
<Pete_I> that's strange.
<zac_> no
<zac_> i had a quoteless cat arg
<zac_> none ever worked
<Pete_I> cat closes too fast
<Pete_I> i guess
<TheSheep> it tried to find an executable with spaces and slashes in it
<Pete_I> :o
<zac_> ok
<zac_> im gonna rework this a minute
<Pete_I> :) glad we solved it. thank you, TheSheep
<zac_> thnks sheep
<flyback> WHAT THE CANUCK Is the name of the mixer app
 * flyback bangs his head into the wall
<flyback> it's not on the menu
<flyback> nm found it
<flyback> otherwise pretty damn decent distro for older boxes
<flyback> or vm hosts :)
<frenzy42> hey everyone
<frenzy42> so i download the VLC plugin for firefox and it seems to screw up and crash my browser, how can i uninstall it
<TheSheep> frenzy42: find it in synaptic and uninstall
<frenzy42> ah HA!
<frenzy42> ok!
<oldeffingibm> hi, anyone home?
<vinnl> oldeffingibm, here
<oldeffingibm> hi =) trying to install xubuntu on an old ibm p3 using live/desktop cd
<oldeffingibm> however the options "try.." "install..." and "check cd.." all lead to a black screen with: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<oldeffingibm> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<oldeffingibm> (initramfs)_
<vinnl> You could try using the alternate install cd
<vinnl> Perhaps it doesn't look as easy but it's more likely to work
<vinnl> Disadvantage is that you don't know whether Xubuntu will work with your hardware
<vinnl> I suppose you're trying version 8.04?
<oldeffingibm> Yup. Would you suggest a different one?
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vinnl> oldeffingibm, no, just making sure you're using a stable version ;-)
<oldeffingibm> Might as well give it a shot since I've already dl'd all four .isos "just in case".
<oldeffingibm> Now if only I can find a blank CD.
<vinnl> xD
<oldeffingibm> I'm just killing time, actually. And there are two old desktop units here I'd want to try Xubuntu on.
<oldeffingibm> One is the IBM p3
<oldeffingibm> which, surprisingly has TWO processors. :-X
<oldeffingibm> and an old HP Pavillion
<oldeffingibm> And both are [were] running windows xp... albeit in a slow way. So I figured if they could run XP, surely Xubuntu can.
<favro> it might just be a mem issue - try removing/replacing the mem stick a couple of times
<oldeffingibm> favro, it's still the same. And while I was fiddling with the mem sticks, I saw 3x256mb.
<oldeffingibm> That should be sufficient for Ubuntu, right?
<favro> I used 256 on an old pent3
<favro> 128 is ok with the alternate cd
<oldeffingibm> I just noticed something. After selecting an option, an error message will print on the monitor... acpi=force required. Is this important?
<favro> yep
<favro> it's a boot option - F6 at the install prompt should let you add it
<oldeffingibm> Hmm... after the "--" at the end or right at the beginning?
<favro> I would think at the end
<oldeffingibm> All right. Let me go through with the alternate cd and see if I can pull it off.
<vinnl> I would think before the "--" btw
<vinnl> ...but that's based on nothing
<oldeffingibm> lol xD
<oldeffingibm> well, wherever it should be placed, the alternate cd is now at the network detection part
<vinnl> Cool
<oldeffingibm> Ok, I'm at partitioning disks. Which one should I pick if I just want a clean sweep?
<oldeffingibm> Because the last (and first time) I did it, I used the "Guided - use the largest continuous free space"
<vinnl> oldeffingibm, could you list what the options are? :)
<oldeffingibm> Guided - resize SCSI (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed s [it cuts off here]
<oldeffingibm> Guided - use entire disk [ok, stab me but this would probably be it]
<oldeffingibm> Guided - use the largest continuous free space
<vinnl> Hehe, yeah :P
<oldeffingibm> lol... oh, what's LVM in "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM"?
<vinnl> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<favro> logical volume management - you prob won't want to use it
<oldeffingibm> thanks
<oldeffingibm> I can't believe it took just under a decade to go from "I have 10GBs!!" to "wtf, 2TB and I'm still running out of space"
<favro> hehe
<oldeffingibm> The alternate cd wasn't as bad as I thought it would be... xD and here I thought I would be typing out codes like mad.
<vinnl> ^.^
<oldeffingibm> Oh, yeah... I was also wondering if you guys would have a recommended linux flavor for notebook pcs?
<oldeffingibm> I like ubuntu but for some reason, it's not as battery efficient as compared to runnning Vista... :-S
<Myrtti> oldeffingibm: other than buntu?
<oldeffingibm> sure, why not :)
<Myrtti> oldeffingibm: I've not found as good distro for laptops than buntu
<Myrtti> so...
<Myrtti> "buntu"
<Myrtti> hth, hand, etc.
<oldeffingibm> That's what a lot of people at forums say. And they even get longer time.. some doubled.. than Vista/XP
<oldeffingibm> I just can't get my machine to produce the same results..
<oldeffingibm> Even at all the lowest settings
<oldeffingibm> and tweaks
<thinkmassive> I've got a DVD video made by a friend (no CSS) and I want to duplicate it... can I just rip an iso and burn it?
<favro> sure :)
<thinkmassive> nice, thanks :)
<favro> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<favro> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<thinkmassive> how about encrypted movies that I legally own?
<bytor4232> thinkmassive: You need to use something to rip it off the disk.  Thats technically illegal.
<bytor4232> thinkmassive: I "hear" that mencoder will do this well ;)
<thinkmassive> ah ok, I suppose I won't do it then, but if someone from a country where it is legal asks, then I will recommend that, thanks bytor4232
<vinnl> ...you guys are so politically correct... :P
<thinkmassive> heh
<venome>  hi, i've got a minor issue with my touchscreen ... when I start the system in recovery, the device (/dev/input/event3) responds all right ... but when I start normal system, I can't get anything from /dev/input/event3 and the touchscreen does not work ... does anyone know what could went wrong?
<nclife> heya. I'm looking for a fast a light bittorrent client
<nclife> there's one called BitTorrent Download Client which is a Gnome interface for executing BitTorrent files
<nclife> anyone know if that one is any good?
<niceguy> hello everybody
<Myrtti> what's wrong with transmission?
<nclife> ah nothing, is transmission good enough? I haven't tried it
<niceguy> was wondering if anyone could help me with this- my objective is to run a bashfile that spawns xfce4-terminal and cats a file in the window that spawns. The trouble is, i think cat runs and stops so fast, that the windows closes- and i cant see anything
<Myrtti> it's excellent and has come a long way since the early days I tried it
<nclife> sweet, I shall give it a try then
<nclife> thanks
<niceguy> so i need to figure out a better way... its a 'todo' list.. of course its transparent on my desktop
<niceguy> i can include 'less' in the -e switch, but there's the annoying EOF at the bottom of the window
<bytor4232> niceguy: Put your commands in a script, and put "read" at the end.  It will wait for a keypress.
<niceguy> "read" at the end of the original bashfile?
<niceguy> i guess i would like to not see anything but the text in the file
<e319> I am looking to get vmware tools actually working with Xubuntu, any clues on installing vmware tools? I have Xubuntu in a virtual machine file currently
<vinnl> It might be in the Canonical partner repositories
<vinnl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Canonical%20Partner%20Repositories
<Tobbe> Hi guys. I just installed xubuntu on an old laptop. I need some help getting wireless working
<Tobbe> I've found Network Settings, but I can't figure out how to configure it
<vinnl> Tobbe, you need the icon in the top right-hand corner
<vinnl> Left-click it once (the one with the monitors I believe)
<Tobbe> it has a few vertical lines, but yeah
<vinnl> That should list wireless networks if your card is working
<Tobbe> it finds my wirless network, but I need to supply a static IP, netmask, gateway and dns server
<Tobbe> and I can't figure out how to do that
<vinnl> Hmm, OK, not sure what that all is (I think, though, you'll be able to do all that from there when Xubuntu 8.10 arrives), but I suppose you'll be able to configure that from the "Manual configuration" (/network settings)
<vinnl> Tobbe, you'd have to disable roaming mode first
<vinnl> (What version of Xubuntu are you using btw?)
<Tobbe> latest 8.04.1 I beleive
<vinnl> OK, are you in the manual configuration?
<Tobbe> yeah, it says roaming is enabled in Network Settings
<vinnl> OK, you'll have to disable that
<Tobbe> ok
<vinnl> Then you can change the setting for "Configuration" and enter the stuff you want
<Tobbe> then it asks for "Password type", can be wep or wpa, but I can't choose "none"
<vinnl> Tobbe, just enter none
<vinnl> *no password
<vinnl> *sigh*
<vinnl> *Just don't enter a password
<vinnl> (Yes, that is counter-intuitive)
<Tobbe> ok, so I can just leave it at WEP, or whatever, and leave the password field blank?
<vinnl> Yep
<Tobbe> success!
<Tobbe> thank you :)
<vinnl> My pleasure :)
<Rindae> can i use getdeb for xubuntu?
<vinnl> Rindae, yup
<Rindae> kk
<Rindae> but not kubuntu?
<vinnl> Kubuntu as well
<Rindae> ok
<Rindae> but gnome and xfce use both gtk?
<Myrtti> yup
<Rindae> ^^
<Rindae> is the alternate-version easy to install?
<Myrtti> fairly so, yes.
<Odd-rationale> Rindae: yes
<vinnl> If you're not scared, yes ^.^
<Odd-rationale> well, for us... :P
<Rindae> hehe, ok, thanks for the help!
<Rindae> hehe
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, if you compare it to the LiveCD it's not much more difficult...
<vinnl> Rindae, good luck :)
<Rindae> ye, thanks
<Odd-rationale> no it's not... i find it faster as well...
<vinnl> No it's not as in no it's not more difficult? :P
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: no as is... uh, in other words, i agree with you... :P
<vinnl> Hehe
<zoredache> I think the alternate is easier to work with...  I would guess others would disagree
<Odd-rationale> plus more options aswell...
<vinnl> Which is why it's great to have a choice :)
<Rindae> any good multi fps?
<Rindae> and not any quakemod
<Rindae> :D
<Rindae> then im off to install
#xubuntu 2008-09-20
<Rindae> can someone help me? the resolution is kinda f'ed up
<Rindae> ive installed the nvidi drivers
<Rindae> the text is very small, and i can barly se it
<favro> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evilbug> what can i do to my xubuntu to not have it heat up a lot and run my fans like crazy just from running xchat and pidgin? (i'm running hardy with latest updates, default config)
<favro> it wouldn't be xubuntu causing that
<favro> in terminal run   top   and see if anything is maxing the cpu
<evilbug> with windows it only happens when i game, and that's [obviously] understandable.
<evilbug> favro- i've looked and my cpu is almost 100% idle.
<favro> f it is idle what is heating up? - could only be graphics or power supply I would think
<evilbug> i was thinking graphics... but no clue what to do about it.
<favro> do you dual boot windows?
<evilbug> if it's any help, this is what i used to install my graphics driver > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<evilbug> i tri-boot os x, xubuntu, and xp.
<favro> apart from them being ovepriced I know nothing about macs
<evilbug> so no clues?
<favro> If it only happens in xubuntu - no - I was thinking loose heatsink or similar
<goodluck> what office pack is better for xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: well. both openoffice and abiword/gnumeric works on xubuntu. which one to use depends on your needs and your hardware...
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: how much ram you got?
<goodluck> 2gb, its a notebook
<goodluck> i'm using openoffice but i'm not finding an option to configure it, some stuff like fonts, etc (not the document font, the software font)
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: abiword (word processor) and gnumeric (spreadsheet) are very lightweight... however openoffice might work fine for your...
<goodluck> can you tell me in which format abiword saves?
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: the software font might be the system wide font...
<goodluck> it isnt, its way too big
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: it has it's own format.... however... i *think* it can also do odf, but not very well....
<goodluck> i need some compability with windows anyway
<goodluck> compatibility*
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: try running "export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome" then open openoffice....
<Odd-rationale> goodluck: if that doesn't work, then i'm not sure what is the issue...
<Odd-rationale> i have to head out real quick. be back later...
<goodluck> ok thanks Odd-rationale
<goodluck> see you
<goodluck> :)
<i_love_linux> i need help connecting to window shares
<i_love_linux> hello
<Pete_I> just a min, i've got a link for that
<i_love_linux> ok
<i_love_linux> first time using xubuntu
<i_love_linux> it's neet
<Pete_I> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 i believe this's what you're looking for
<i_love_linux> yes that looks about right
<i_love_linux> thx
<Pete_I> yep :)
<Pete_I> there was a program i used, it shows a graphical representation of disk space usage. i think i still have it, but i don't know what it's called. it's not in the menus
<Pete_I> found it, it's called boabab
<Guest96921> i need help getting onto my windows network
<creamdawg> ﻿join #meat
<favro> !samba | Guest96921
<ubottu> Guest96921: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Guest96921> favro, thanks but i found xsmbrowser and it does what i need thanks though
<favro> np :)
<Guest96921> favro, why do you use xubuntu
<favro> It looks good in blue - and does all I want :)
<Guest96921> couldn't of said it better
<kthakore> hi there how do I update the xfce4 menu? I edit the menu in xfce4 and it has a component called system. So I edit my gnome menu. But it doesn't update
<favro> kthakore: try in terminal   sudo update-menus
<kthakore> no luck
<favro> kthakore: sorry - the system in the menu is part of xfce4 not gnome - I'm sure gnome menu doesn't affect it
<favro> what do you want to add / remove from the menu?
<kthakore> favro in office I wanna get rid of openoffice 2 stuff and add my openoffice beta 3 link and also add an item called timeTracker my own program
<favro> kthakore: and you're using hardy?
<favro> I'm just firing up vbox to have a look
<kthakore> yes
<kthakore> thx man
<favro> np
<favro> it just takes a couple of min
<favro> kthakore: in the menu editor click on system to highlight it then from the top select edit
<favro> kthakore: sorry - that seems to do nothing...
<kthakore> yup
<kthakore> I tried look for a man or manual some where
<kthakore> no luck
<favro> I've been looking in /usr/share with no luck - I'll ahve a google
<kthakore> kk
<favro> kthakore: try this - http://tehpost.blogspot.com/2006/09/xubuntu-xfce-menu-items.html - it is a little old but seems good
<favro> kthakore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093 - explains it better
<favro> post 8
<kthakore> thx
<kthakore> yay it worked
<JinKazama> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<WastePotato> Hello Children.
<WastePotato> D:
<Blanco> salve
<Blanco> qualcuno puo' darmi un'informazione?
<favro> !it | Blanco
<ubottu> Blanco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Blanco> grazie
<favro> np :)
<Odd-rationale> Happy Software Freedom Day!!!
<coldhak> i'm trying to chmod 0777 a folder as root, and it's saying "operation not permitted" what could cause this?
<vidd> coldhak, you need to type sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file
<coldhak> "as root",
<vidd> "three digits"
<coldhak> i tried just three digits first
<coldhak> same result
<vidd> is the media you are attempting to chmod read-only?
<coldhak> ah, i think i found the problem. fusesmb was still running on it
<coldhak> it was being used :)
<vidd> yep...that would make it read-only =]
<ron_o> this may not be where to ask, but does anyone know about PAM configurations?
<vidd> what do you want to know?
<ron_o> I configure the PAM configuration files the way it obviously must be configured. It ain't hard to follow the great examples they use, but I get nothing.
<ron_o> PAM doesn't work at all.
<ron_o> do I need to restart my system?
<ron_o> I wouldn't think so. This ain't Windows. :)
<ron_o> in /etc/security/limits.conf this is what I have:
<vidd> use pastebin
<ron_o> <user name>              soft    cpu             3
<ron_o> for a test run.. meaning that the user can use cpu for 3 minutes and get warned (as a test) of the overlimit.
<ron_o> "soft" should give me the limit.
<ron_o> soft would give me a limit without booting me.
<vidd> who owns /etc/pam.conf and what is the permissions?
<vidd> also.... you must restart the service you are restricting
<vidd> in this case, a reboot would be required
<ron_o> ahh, thanks. That might be it.
<ron_o> root owns /pam.conf
<ron_o> let met try a reboot and I'll be back.
<coldhak> i'm trying to install get fusesmb to work, and it does for root, but once it's running the folder's not visible for any other users in thunar
<coldhak> can't access :/
<ron_o> it didn't work...
<vidd> then IDK
<vidd> sorry
<ron_o> in /etc/pam.d/login I have limits set to: # Sets up user limits according to /etc/security/limits.conf
<ron_o> session    required   pam_limits.so
<ron_o> IDK?
<ron_o> i don't know..
<ron_o> ok.. thanks.
<ron_o> like I said, it should be easier than this. For crying out loud. I just want to set up limits on my computer time per day.
<vidd> this might help....http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/systems/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.files/doc/aixfiles/pam.conf.htm
<ron_o> 2 hours a day CPU time should be plenty for anyone.
<ron_o> thanks.
<vidd> but why limit it?
<ron_o> I am a computer junkaholic. :)
<ron_o> the other day I was doing one thing and 45 minutes went by like in an instant.  I was like, 'wow!'
<vidd> then set a cron job to shut down =]
<coldhak> :| just two hours?
<ron_o> vidd, I know, I know. I can get around PAM too, but that would be too easy to just start back up.
<coldhak> i've been on for eight, just today. 20+ yesterday
<ron_o> I'm in the worst shape in me life... :/
<coldhak> get a laptop. so you can walk to the park
<ron_o> now that's fricking addicted! lol
<ron_o> hehe :)
<vidd> pft
<vidd> thats nothing....
<ron_o> and just because you're at the park, doesn't mean you're still not getting fatter. :)
<vidd> i once spent 36 hours straight on the computer
<ron_o> wow..
<coldhak> but you've got to move to get there
<ron_o> ferget that one.
<coldhak> vidd, once?
<ron_o> I get all depressed after 4 hours or more.
<coldhak> WoW, it causes problems.
<vidd> that i can remember in recent memory
<ron_o> funny, I practiced Tai Chi before... never in my life did anything make time go so slow... weird.
<coldhak> there's enough things to do on and to this machine, i'd never get it done, even if i didn't sleep
<ron_o> it must be the concentration
<ron_o> but computers are just the opposite.
<ron_o> I think we all go into a trance because everyone I know reports how time flies on the internet.
<ron_o> or on the computer.
<coldhak> depends what i'm doing, but usually, yeah
<coldhak> brb
<ron_o> I swear I'd practice Tai Chi like 30 minutes and it would feel like 2 hours. Quite invigorating, really.
<jarnos> ron_o: how about asahi?
<ron_o> don't know what that is.
<vidd> ron_o, we are quickly getting leaning towards -offtopic
<ron_o> yup.
<vidd> come join #xubuntu-offtopic
<jarnos> Can you print anything by Firefox3? My browser freezes once I click on File > Print...
<ron_o> a good way to determing what's going on is to run Firefox from within a shell.
<vidd> jarnos, do you have a default printer set up?
<JinKazama> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Unbe> Hey, folks--is there any way to make an Xubuntu install automagically log in on boot with no display attached?
<Unbe> At present, I just get a warning that says "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode."
<vidd> Unbe, you mean like auto login to cli-only system?
<Unbe> No--I actually want to start an X session automatically, that I can VNC in and control when I need to.
<vidd> Unbe, that means you do not have the correct graphics driver installed
<Unbe> vidd: When I have a display attached, everything works fine; when I don't have a display attached, I get the low graphics warning.
<vidd> its trying to display your stuff, but the driver it auto-picked cant handle the higher display settings
<Unbe> Or rather, that's what's being output--I can see it either via VNC or when I plug a display in after login.
<vidd> ic
<Unbe> Is there a way to force it to use certain screen geometry, rather than trying to auto-detect?
<vidd> so the issue is that you want a headless server with x11 forwarding
<Unbe> Correct, but I also want the session to start without my having to log in remotely.
<Unbe> I have both XDMCP and Xvnc working right now, so remote login works fine, but then the session only starts when I actively connect, as opposed to being perpetually active.
<vidd> log into the session, and go to Application->settings->Login Window
<vidd> select "security
<vidd> set auto-login
<vidd> set the "timed login
<Unbe> Yeah--that's what I have going now.  But then if there's no display attached, it logs in and gives me the low graphics warning, rather than starting my session.
<vidd> to something like 1 second
<Unbe> I haven't played with the timed login, though.
<vidd> leave the auto login alone
<Unbe> Okay--so I should have both auto and timed login set?
<vidd> no
<vidd> no auto
<vidd> only timed
<vidd> well....
<vidd> actually....you can just set the auto....
<vidd> ive found something you might find usefull....
<vidd> your VNC is set to a specific VT?
<Unbe> I've tried setting it both to :0 and :1, if that's what you mean.
<vidd> we want the VNC set to 1
<vidd> go into the "Configure X Server"
<Unbe> Okay . . .
<vidd> Add VT 1
<vidd> or is it there already?
<Unbe> Nope.
<Unbe> So VT 1 or -VT 1?
<vidd> so add it
<vidd> hit the "Add/Modify" button
<Unbe> Okay.
<vidd> we set VT 1 up with "Servers: Standard
<Unbe> kk
<vidd> then we set VT 0 up with "Servers: Terminal
<Unbe> Kk.
<vidd> reboot, cross fingers, prey
<vidd> =]
<Unbe> Hehe.
<Unbe> Do I need to any options to VT1?
<vidd> just Command = /usr/bin/X -br -audit 0
<Unbe> Kk.  And I leave Xvnc set to :1, correct?
<vidd> yep
<Unbe> Kk.  Rebooting.  Here's hoping.  :)
<vidd> and (hopefully) all is well
<vidd> although WHY ON EARTH would you want remote login without password is beyond me!
<Unbe> Hmm.  Still no autolog--I get the GDM login page.
<vidd> thats almost like saying: "please come hack me and my entire network!"
<Unbe> It's essentially a video server, and it's not accessible from outside the network.
<vidd> bir daka
<vidd> you have remote login enabled?
<Unbe> I want it to be running perpetually--including some graphical tools--and I actually want to start VNC only via SSH with port forwarding, so it'll only be accessible via SSH, rather than both.
<vidd> you need to have remote login enabled in order for remote timed login to funtion
<vidd> and it has to be timed login....auto wont work
<Unbe> Aha.  Kk.
<Unbe> Lemme try again.
<vidd> auto is only for local....timed (should) be for both
<Unbe> *sigh*
<Unbe> Same problem.  Timed login is working, but again, since there's no display detected, it's going into the failsafe mode.
<vidd> strange....
<vidd> ah...ic
<vidd> you are VNC'ing in.....
<vidd> remote it
<vidd> VNC is going to show whatever you have on the screen locally
<vidd> you want CLI with x11 forwarding
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353108.html
<vidd> I believe this is what you actually want to do....
<vidd> send VNC down the pike....and get the autologins and remote logins turned back off
<Unbe> Cool, thanks--I'll check it out.
<Unbe> I gotta take off for now, but thanks for all the help.  :)
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Intrepid Alpha 6 is out!
<jarnos> vidd, ron_o: Yes, I have a default printer set up. Firefox does not display anything in shell.
<vidd> jarnos, how much ram you got?
<jarnos> vidd: 1GB+256MB
<vidd> interesting
<vidd> i have no issues printing
<jarnos> vidd, ron_o: now that I was patient enough, I got the printing dialog displayed, but it took 40 seconds!
<jarnos> Maybe it is due to remote printers that are offline.
#xubuntu 2008-09-21
<charlie-tca> Anyone else having issues getting Intrepid Alpha 6 to connect using static IP addresses?
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: try #ubuntu+1 the official channel for 8.10
<charlie-tca> Thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<nubuntu> anybody know how i might get at the bios settings on this old compaq 2870b series laptop?  only four returns on a google search, none relevant
<favro> I have to press F10 to get to the bios on an old compaq desktop
<charlie-tca> I have uses F10 and one uses F11
<Roland-> hey, question: how do I set nr of workspaces? I have only 2 and I need 4 or 6 for the cube
<Odd-rationale> Roland-: workspaces for xfce? or for compiz?
<Odd-rationale> they are set up in different places...
<Odd-rationale> for xfce, go to Applications --> settings --> workspace settings
<Roland-> cannot see workspace settings
<Genelyk> aplications-configuration-administ configuration
<Genelyk> top left
<Roland-> is something I have to install?
<Odd-rationale> for compiz, first be sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, then go to Applications --> settings --> compixconfig settings manager --> Generall Options --> Desktop size. then chage the horizontal to 4, vertial to 1, and no of desktops to 1.
<Roland-> perfect thank you
<Roland-> still how do I use the whole cube?
<Roland-> the down and up face is empty
<Odd-rationale> Roland-: you cant...
<Roland-> and I saw some screenshots with a desk there too
<Odd-rationale> Roland-: you can put some cube caps though...
<Odd-rationale> but you can't actually use them as a desktop...
<Roland-> that is nice I just want to replace that orange bg
<Roland-> http://www.23hq.com/Vincentt/photo/2573228/standard can somebody please what module provides that mac_look_like down menu ?
<Odd-rationale> i think that is awn
<Odd-rationale> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Roland-> thank you
<Odd-rationale> but you could also make xfce4-panel look similar, but not as fancy... ;)
<Roland-> that one looks fancyu tome
<Roland-> :>
<Roland-> where are all icon files located
<Roland-> ?
<charlie-tca> most of them are in /usr/share/icons
<Roland-> awn is sure buggy
<Roland-> hey. I am trying to make an xfce menu shortcut, what is the command line for it
<favro> try   xfce4-menu
<jika-bun> my abiword processor is crashing a lot. do you guys have any alternative to it to work as a word processor? something alternative to openoffice if possible
<favro> jika-bun: it might be easier to fix abiword - if you start it from terminal it will show errors
<jika-bun> ok favro, i will do it to see if i can fix it. but do you have any in mind? just in case i need.
<favro> jika-bun: use nano for that sort of thing - command line
<favro> *I use
<jika-bun> to write university researchs? you're a hero. :P
<favro> I don't write uni researchs obviously :)
<jika-bun> well that explained :)
<jika-bun> i will try fixing it then
<jika-bun> thank you
<kriel> If I manually set up my wireless connection using iwconfig and dhclient; the [network manager thingy in the top right] dosen't recognize that I'm connected, and therefore blocks all of my internet-using programs [like pidgin and firefox] because it dosen't have a connection.
<kriel> So, is there a way to either make it recognize that I did it manually; or to just turn it off and let my programs through?
<gaurdro> can you ping out when you do it manually?
<kriel> pinging works. But the network manager mabob still says i'm d/c
<gaurdro> don't blame me if it breaks something but you could try killall nm-applet
<kriel> may brb, playing with my network connection
<kriel> alright, so that much worked..
<kriel> now, to find where it starts nm-applet at..
<djohngo> Greettings ladies and gents.
<djohngo> A slightly dim newbie here trying to figure out how to do a text-only install
<djohngo> Do any of you have the URL that explains how to do it handy?
<cody-somerville> sure
<cody-somerville> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD
<djohngo> cody-somerville: Than you so much! I am in your debt.
<cody-somerville> no problem
<jika-bun> i'm searching for a office different than openoffice to install, someone has a suggestion?
<TrailWhisperer> You could look up gnome office. it's a collection of lighter weight offices apps (not a standalone) that are not too bad. Not sure about the gnome dependencies though.
<TrailWhisperer> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeOffice
<jika-bun> TrailWhisperer, i'll take a look, thank you
<loswillios> hi guys
<loswillios> I recently upgraded my fathers PC from 7.10 to 8.04 (which went really smooth btw)
<loswillios> but now it asks for a password when I want to shutdown the system (from the log-out dialog)
<loswillios> I am in a lot of groups already (including powerdev) but it didn't help
<favro> loswillios: a workaround is to logout and select shutdown from the options menu
<favro> I've seen a couple of people mention having that issue but it isn't common afaik
<favro> another workaround would be to add the user to the sudoers file for shutdown
<favro> then the shutdown button should work like normal
<loswillios> ok
<phlack> hi, im wondering can anyone help me, im trying to change the login message when i log in with ssh
<phlack> can anyone tell me where that message is located?
<loswillios> favro: shutdown, halt and reboot are already added with NOPASSWD
<favro> ohh
<loswillios> favro: I can't logout though, cause I don't have a DM started. the system is booting straight into X
<loswillios> phlack: /etc/motd
<favro> loswillios: is a paasword asked for with   sudo shutdown -h now?
<phlack> thanks loswillios
<favro> if not make a launcher for it
<loswillios> hm, yeah. I wonder why
<loswillios> let me recheck sudoers
<favro> I don't know where the issue stems from so am thinking about workarounds
<loswillios> weird. sudoers is exactly the same on my other systems where it works (no ubuntu though)
<loswillios> christian       ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/halt, /sbin/reboot
<favro> what's the line in /etc/sudoers for shutdown?
<favro> k
<loswillios> how to make a launcher?
<loswillios> ah got it
<favro> right click the panel select add and from the menu launcher
<loswillios> misunderstood you. yeah, doesn't help because sudo fscks up somehow
<favro> but if it asks for a password a launcher won't work
<loswillios> weird stuff
<favro> yes
<favro> loswillios: what does   ls -l /etc/sudoers   return?
<loswillios> favro: -r--r----- 1 root root 468 2008-09-21 10:53 /etc/sudoers
<favro> loswillios: well that is how it should be
<favro> I thought it might have read access borked
<nubuntu> For all you developer types, the title of a story in my ScienceDaily.com eletter this morning is: Easier-to-hit 'Targets' Could Help Older People Make The Most Of Computers (September 20, 2008) -- Older people could make better use of computers if icons, links and menu headings automatically grew bigger as the cursor moves towards them. ...
<vidd> nubuntu, link please?
<nubuntu> vidd, hold on i go get it
<vidd> ty'
<nubuntu> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080911111524.htm
<Roland-> hey, any ideas how can I make the jack configuration work on an sony vaio ?
<vidd> jack configuration?
<Roland-> yes well if I plug in earphones nothing is happening
<vidd> does the system sound go out?
<Roland-> yes
<Roland-> using alsa
<vidd> ok....then just unmute the headphones in the volume manager
<vidd> its called "phone"
<Roland-> unmute headphones in volume manager
<Roland-> I only have pcm and master volume there
<vidd> right-click the volume manager icon on your panel and choose "properties"
<vidd> what choices do you have listed for Devices?
<vidd> if you dont have the volume manager applet, run xfce4-mixer in terminal
<Roland-> only master and pcm...
<vidd> please RIGHT click and choose "Properties" ... or run  xfce4-mixer
<Roland-> ok time for a screenshot
<vidd> with xfce4-mixer open, what choices do you have in the drop down box "Devices"?
<vidd> Roland-, did you open xfce4-mixer?
<Roland-> http://www.zshare.net/image/19152992ae0a4801/
<Roland-> http://www.zshare.net/image/19153018bac1a8f3/
<Roland-> see?
<vidd> what does lspci tell you that your sound card is?
<Roland-> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Roland-> also the sound works fine I can listen to music play movies and so on
<vidd> Roland-, yeah....you just dont have headphone capability
<vonderer> hello there. Is there anyway to disable screensaver in xubuntu? I've switched it off in the settings, but it is still shown.
<Roland-> worked fine on windows
<Roland-> :P
<vonderer> hello there. Is there anyway to disable screensaver in xubuntu? I've switched it off in the settings, but it is still shown.
<vidd> in the device drop-down, select #0: 82801H
<vidd> vonderer, off or gone?
<vonderer> vidd: sorry, I don't quite get the question ^^
<vidd> vonderer, do you want the screensaver uninstalled or disabled?
<vonderer> disabled
<vonderer> vidd:
<vidd> this a laptop or desktop?
<vonderer> desktop
<vidd> do you have power management set to never put the computer or display to sleep?
<vonderer> I've already killed xscreensaver, but is there a way to prevent it from being loaded?
<vonderer> vidd: yes, i have
<nubuntu> i have a problem thats driving me crazy, whenever i follow links to news stories on my panama newspaper it slows my computer down to nothing..  would it be possible for someeone to understandd why by looking at a page3?  herees one: http://prensa.com/t.asp?d=080921h1527734
<vidd> vonderer, to prevent it from loading? uninstall it
<vidd> but anyway....
<vidd> do you have the checkboxes "Activate screensaver..." unchecked?
<vonderer> of course
<vonderer> I've done that first, but it seemed to have no effect
<vidd> and where is the idle slider @?
<vonderer> 2 hours
<vidd> how long does it take for your screensaver to pop up?
<vonderer> much less, than 2 hours, maybe 10~20 minutes
<vidd> then you have a second screen saver app installed
<vonderer> maybe problem in GNOME services? I've installed xubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu
<vidd> most like
<vidd> ubuntu uses gnome screensave IIRC
<vonderer> strange. when I open gnome-screensaver-preferences, I get my xfce4 screensaver setup dialogue
<vonderer> where screensaver is disabled and time is set to 2 hours
<vidd> and what happens when you open xsceensaver?
<vonderer> ahh, here it is
<vidd> 2 screen saver apps?
<vonderer> I tried it before, but it said I'd already had it running
<vonderer> xscreensaver has other settings, and it is enabled
<vonderer> thanks ^^
<vidd> no problem
<vonderer> There is another problem. Not long ago, I've bought a new mouse, and set it up with evdev. The problem is that when X server starts and the mouse is still, mouse becomes turned off soon after startup. But if I move it around during loading, everything's ok.
<vonderer> Is there any way to fix it?
<vidd> sure....load the mouse settings after X
<vonderer> how can I do that?
<vidd> not sure what evdev is, or why you need it....but X is overwritting it
<vonderer> hmm. my mouse has 5 buttons
<vidd> why on earth would someone need 5 mouse buttons?
<vonderer> I needed evdev to make 4th and 5th work :)
<vidd> remove the evdev, reboot, and set evdev to load in your autostarted applications
<vidd> this way, evdev settings are loaded after x settings
<vonderer> evdev is a driver
<vonderer> Section "InputDevice"
<vonderer>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<vonderer>     Driver         "evdev"
<vonderer>     Option         "CorePointer"
<vonderer>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
<vonderer> EndSection
<vonderer> that's from my xorg.conf
<vidd> pastebin your entire xorg.conf for me?
<vinnl> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vonderer> ok. sure
<vonderer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48907/
<vidd> so vonderer where is the link?
<vidd> disregard
<vidd> try uncomenting line 62
<vidd> and do you have more then one maouse installed?
<vonderer> no, I don't
<vonderer> tried line 62, It didn't work out, so I commented it again
<vidd> then im out of ideas
<vonderer> thanks anyway :)
<vidd> unless, perhaps you uncomment lines 47-55
<vonderer> you mean, use usual mouse driver instead of evdev?
<vidd> no...use both
<vonderer> interesting :) I'll try that later, thanks
<vidd> this way you at least have 3-button if all else fails
<vidd> =]
<vonderer> bye :)
<vidd> i still dont understand why anyone would need 5 buttons on a mouse
<forces> how can I install compiz in xubuntu 8.04.1?
<vinnl> forces, just by installing it
<vinnl> forces, if you want to make sure you're doing OK, Google a tutorial :)
<vinnl> (Which I'm not saying because I know mine is the first hit ;-)
<vidd> vinnl, just post 'em a link! =]
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<vidd> your stuff is top notch anyway.....why leave the poor sap to chance he spells something wrong and ends up with a poor, super mispelled tut that dont work =]
<vinnl> Thanks ^.^
<Mannequi1> hi. my computer totally freezeed yesterday. It's not the first time, but i think a few times happened while I were watching a movie using VLC
<Mannequi1> I had to hard reboot it, because ctrl+alt+ F1 (or any other) didn't work at all
<Mannequi1> is there any log i should look to see if there is something logged about what happened?
<vidd> Mannequi1, did you launch vlc from a terminal?
<Mannequi1> vidd: no
<vidd> try launching from a terminal....
<vidd> if it freezes again, ctl+c in terminal will kill it
<vidd> plus the app will display info in the terminal that launched it
<vidd> you should be able to scroll thru the terminal output to see the error
<vidd> personally....i suspect a ram issue
<vidd> also....logs are found in /var/log
<vidd> dont know what log you might want to review though
<jika-bun> does abiword recgonize docx documents?
<vinnl> jika-bun, not the version in Xubuntu
<vinnl> Not sure about the newest version
<jika-bun> hmm, ok then, for a moment i thought it was a bug here
<jika-bun> thank you :)
<vinnl> np :)
<vinnl> Ah, yay
<vinnl> The new Abiword is in Xubuntu 8.10 :)
<jika-bun> hmm, nice! i'll be expecting it then!
<vinnl>  > AbiWord now has good compliance with Microsoft's OOXML format but it can be improved.
<vidd> OOo beats abiword hands down every time
<vinnl> vidd, not on speed ^.^
<vinnl>  > Currently, AbiWord has an importer, but no exporter.Currently, AbiWord has an importer, but no exporter.
<vidd> speed isnt everything
<vinnl> And integration
<vidd> if i need speed, i open mousepad
<vinnl> So when you're not working with complex documents, abiword rocks
<vidd> if im not working with complex documents, abiword is bloat
<vinnl> Everybody has his own preference ;-)
<vidd> which is what make linux so great!
<vinnl> I love Abiword for non-complex, non-plaintext documents, which is about all I use ;-)
<vinnl> vidd, exactly :)
<vidd> everyone's preferences are easily handled
<vinnl> Well, not Linuix
<vinnl> More open source :)
<vidd> point taken
<vidd> non-plaintext?
<vinnl> i.e. with images :)
<vidd> ah....nothing i do
<vinnl> ^.^
<jika-bun> well, i'm using it to a university research :D
<jika-bun> and its good enough for me, i guess
 * vinnl can't wait to try Abiword's new collaboration features
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, bye
<kriel> 'killall nm-applet' 'iwconfig wlan0 essid myssid enc mykey ap any' 'dhclient wlan0' and I can ping out, right? But when I start up (pidgin|firefox) it dosen't think it's connected. FF is in 'offline mode' and pidgin says 'waiting for connection'
<vidd> kriel, huh????
<Myrtti> kriel: that's quite normal because avahi can't handle commandline connection handshakes
<kriel> Myrtti: (sorry for the lag) Okay, is there a way to make it, or do I just have to suck it up and use nm-applet?
<Myrtti> pidgin and firefox should work fine if you tick them to online mode
<Myrtti> there was some trick to make them ignore avahi
<kriel> I couldn't find said tickbox for pidgin
<Myrtti> and I can't find the howto I followed
<kriel> Okay, that's fine.
<kriel> Now I know what I need to look for that's making the error, though. [avahi]. Thank you.
<Roland-> hey, how do I set xubuntu to start in text mode by default, not x
<IronJan> in xfce there are the options window: "focus on click" and "focus on mouseover". is there any similar for taskbar? when you hover over an "window button" the window is opened?
<vinnl> Not that I'm aware of
<IronJan> is there the possibility to make a suggestion to the xfce-team?
<vinnl> Yeah
<vinnl> IronJan, http://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<IronJan> vinnl: thanks a lot
<vinnl> np :)
<jo1> newbie needs help!
<vidd> yes they do....
<vidd> what can i do for them?
<vidd> =]
<jo1> ha, thanks
<jo1> well, i am brand new to ubuntu
<vidd> ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<jo1> and am running a ibook g3 900
<jo1> xubuntu sorry
<vidd> np...id still help =]
<jo1> so, i am using the live cd right now, however, when I run the installer from the desktop, the install fails
<vidd> is the 3g PPC ach or intel arch?
<jo1> says the mirror failed or something
<jo1> ppc
<Odd-rationale> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vidd> jol you have the wrong instalation disk
<jo1> the live disk runs fine
<vidd> yes...and it will
<Odd-rationale> jo1: that is because it loads into ram... :D
<jo1> what install should I be using?
<vidd> the install, however needs to be PPC arch
<vidd> see the wiki link Odd-rationale posted
<jo1> I searched and thought that I d/l the ppc
<Odd-rationale> jo1: see the link above...
<vidd> well...the bot =]
<jo1> i've read all the *buntu stuff on ppc and it doesn't support newer releases, but others say that it works fine
<vinnl> It supports it unofficially
<vidd> jo1, think of it this way....
<vidd> you have a leadded gas machine...
<vidd> you are trying to use unleaded gas
<jo1> i've even tried to install ubuntu 6.06 the last supported release and the screen goes black
<vidd> get the ppc version of 6.6
<jo1> did that
<jo1> also did kubuntu
<vidd> do the alt install of it
<vidd> not the live install
<jo1> i don't know enough linux to use alt install no gui
<jika-bun> i'm having big problems installing a flash player to xubuntu
<jo1> like i said noob
<vidd> pfft....the alt install is more intuitive IMHO
<Odd-rationale> jo1: it is really not that different... if you have another machine to chat, we can help you if you have any questions...
<Odd-rationale> jika-bun: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work?
<vidd> stick in disk, enter 5 times, pick username, password, enter 3 more times, reboot, enjoy
<Odd-rationale> vidd: wow, you memeorized that part pretty good... :D
<vinnl> vidd's been through it a lot I suppose ;-)
<vidd> ive done it enough times
<vidd> just dont do the auto-detect keyboard....choose manually
<jika-bun> Odd-rationale, it shows some problems, i'll do pastebin, wait up
<vinnl> Not with the MD5 sum I hope...
<vinnl> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jika-bun> Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49054/
<vinnl> jika-bun, are you retrieving it from an external software source?
<vinnl> It says Flash Player 10 (10.0.12.10ubuntu1~ppa3)
<jika-bun> well, not really, i did apt-get
<Odd-rationale> jika-bun: have you done "sudo apt-get update" lately?
<jika-bun> maybe because mine is x64?
<vinnl> But apparently one of your repositories offers it
<Odd-rationale> jika-bun: is this 64 bit?
<vinnl> Ah
<jika-bun> yes
<Odd-rationale> jika-bun: i think the link above given by ubottu tells how to do flash on 64 bit...
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<jika-bun> hmmm ok i'll read it ;)
<jika-bun> thank!
<DasYogi> howdy
<Odd-rationale> !hi | DasYogi
<ubottu> DasYogi: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<DasYogi> thanks guys...hae a quick question about dual booting xubuntu and debian....
<DasYogi> is this the right plae?
<DasYogi> meant place
<vinnl> Sure
<DasYogi> sweet...I already have xubuntu installed and have about 20 gb free space...was thinking to install debian there...should I create a partition space before installation or have debian guid me through it...also, do I have to modify grub?
<Odd-rationale> DasYogi: either way would work. and yes, you will have to modify grub...
<vinnl> Ah, if you're going to install Debian afterwards you might be better off in #debian, but I'm quite sure Debian will be able to choose an existing partition
<vinnl> (Though 20 GB isn't that much)
<jika-bun> well that worked
<jika-bun> thank you vinnl and Odd-rationale
<jika-bun> :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<DasYogi> thanks vinni...heading to #debian
<tatofoo> is it just me or fonts <= size 10 in xfce terminal doesn't have aliasing/hinting?
<vonderer> hello, does anyone use wallpaper clock screenlet?
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vonderer> ok, if anyone uses wallpaper clock screenlet, please, tell me how to make it work ^^
<vinnl> Can't you just run it? :)
<vonderer> if it was so easy — I wouldn't ask :)) It starts, but doesn't apply any desktop wallpaper
<vinnl> vonderer, I don't suppose it is made for xfdesktop
<vonderer> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=66717
<vonderer> Changelog:
<vonderer> v2.3 xfce workarround
<vinnl> OK, wait, I'm going to try it :)
<vinnl> ...if I can figure out how to install screenlets
<vinnl> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<vinnl> Hmm, that needs updating
<vonderer> just as any other app: with aptitude or synaptic
<vonderer> and they actually run without Compiz
<vinnl> Yeah xfwm4 has compositing
<vinnl> vonderer, OK, what's it supposed to do?
<vinnl> I do see a clock now
<vonderer> it is supposed to put on your desctop a wallpaper with clock
<vinnl> OK, I just have the clock that's hovering over my windows
<vinnl> There's a checkbox for "Xfce workaround" in the settings
<vonderer> http://www.vladstudio.com/ru/wallpaperclock/details.php?175http://www.vladstudio.com/ru/wallpaperclock/details.php?175
<vonderer> like that
<vonderer> well, «Xfce workaround» doesn't work for me
<vinnl> vonderer, I just have the clock and I set it to attach to my desktop now
<vinnl> How do you install wallpapers?
<vonderer> right-click on the icon (small clock) and chose install wallpaper
<vonderer> after that — change wallpaper clock->My wallpapers->wallpaper name
<vinnl> OK, it appears to be loading...
<vinnl> No entry in the menu yet
<vinnl> vonderer, you don't have to use multiple wallpapers as Xfce wallpaper?
<vinnl> vonderer, I give up... It's a very cool idea though
<vonderer> vinnl: no, i think. thanks for trying to help :)
<vinnl> np :)
<vonderer> I'll try to restart xfce, maybe it'll help
<vonderer> bye :)
<vinnl> Bye
<vinnl> I'm off too, bye
<Genelyk> tomorrow day testing :D
<coldhak> ok, so i installed compiz, everything works fine as far as that goes, but i want to uninstall it. i tried uninstalling it about an hour ago, and then xfce doesn't work
<coldhak> ideas?
<coldhak> i'll log in, see the xfce bars like usual, but then they disappear, and i'm stuck with one desktop and only the windows i had up previously
<vidd> coldhak, reinstall it, then uninstall it with the --purge switch
<coldhak> you mean compiz or xfce?
<vidd> compiz
<coldhak> ...won't that just reinstall compiz and rm compiz's settings?
<vidd> yes
<coldhak> i've got compiz working fine.
<vidd> did you remove combiz settings when you uninstalled it?
<coldhak> it works as it should
<coldhak> i want to get rid of it, but i want xfce to work
<vidd> "i want to uninstall it....xfce doesn't work"
<vidd> so you want to --purge
<vidd> when you uninstall
<coldhak> ok
<vidd> otherwise, you have ave left-over config files that are (probably) causing your issue
<vidd> [this lag is killing me!!!!]
<coldhak> ok, i'll give that a shot
<coldhak> i'll be back via another computer if it doesn't work
<vidd> i probably wont be here
<coldhak> that's ok. i'll be back just the same
<vidd> welcome back
<Pete_I> yeah, didn't work
<Genelyk> ﻿_o\  \o\  lol /o/ /o_   hip hip !!
<vidd> what didnt work?
<Pete_I> the panel's there, but there's no window borders, i can't move windows. the panel's always on bottom
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> so you need to reset xfce as the window manager
<Coldhak> ok, how do i do that?
<Coldhak> the xconfig?
<vidd> can you bring up the menu?
<Coldhak> yeah
<Coldhak> menu works. i can access a shell and all that, but if i a program comes up maximized(firefox/xchat) i can't minimize/resize it
<vidd> applications->settings->login window
<vidd> what is "Default Session" set to?
<Coldhak> xfce
<vidd> hrm
<Coldhak> when i go to "window manager" in the settings manager, it says "these settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)" :/
<vidd> type xfdesktop in a terminal....does this fix it?
<Coldhak> no.
<Coldhak> :'( i really don't wanna reload this system. i just loaded it yesterday
<vidd> the fix isnt all that difficult....
<Coldhak> well, what is it?
<vidd> the setting is somewhere in GDM....
<vidd> go to the logon screen, and see what sessions are available
<Coldhak> the norm. xfce, xclient script, gnome, secure remote, failsafe gnome, failsafe terminal
<vidd> select xfce
<vidd> any luck?
<Coldhak> not sure what you're thinkin', but that's not it
<Coldhak> :(
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> back to settings manager...
<vidd> sessions and startups
<Coldhak> nothing strange here either. says it starts gnome services on login
<vidd> is "display chhoser on login checked?
<Coldhak> it wasn't, but it is now
<Coldhak> where's xfce store it's data?
<Coldhak> i may have a backup
<vidd> so far as I know, in your /home directory
<Coldhak> yeah, :) what's the folder called i mean
<vidd> .config
<vidd> time for my good friend google....
<Coldhak> <3 backups
<Coldhak> thanks for the help
<vidd> Coldhak, xfwm4 --replace
<vidd> hopefully that fixes you up....
<vidd> i have to go home now...be back if i can in a bit
<Coldhak> hmm. had i not already fixed it, that might have
<Roland-> hey, how do I make flash sites work on 64bit xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> Roland-: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Roland-> oh
<Roland-> that was damn simple
<Roland-> lol
<Roland-> what about java?
<Roland-> :>
<TheSheep> Roland-: nope
<Roland-> no java?
<TheSheep> Roland-: at least not by Sun
<Roland-> doesn't matter I need java apps to work
<Roland-> gues we have to wait for google chrome linux
<TheSheep> !java
<TheSheep> Roland-: javascript is something completely different than java
<TheSheep> Roland-: javascript will work without any extra efforts
<Roland-> oh perfect
<Roland-> even java games?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> java is something completely different than javascript
<TheSheep> the name similarity is accidental
<TheSheep> Roland-: you can try gcjwebplugin
<TheSheep> Roland-: but code that's badly written won't work on it
<Roland-> ok
<Roland-> i have one more q
<Roland-> i have a laptop sony vaio
<Roland-> and I have speakers and jak
<Roland-> in xfce4 mixer I do not have jack options
<Roland-> and if I plug the eraphones nothing happens
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<TheSheep> this can be helpful
<TheSheep> Roland-: as for audio, my headphones out is badly detected as "surround", maybe yours has misleading name too
<Roland-> is about jack configuration....
#xubuntu 2009-09-14
<lobo> i was following a how-to, but i ran into trouble
<sidi> but compiz shouldnt touch your network applet at all, which is why i think another part of what you did triggerred your problem
<sidi> may you give us the howto's link please ?
<lobo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4113554&postcount=34
<sidi> hm, thats for ubuntu 7.10
<lobo> yah i know it was for gutsy, but since it used synaptic and didnt have any customization like other installs i read, i figured it be the same.
<sidi> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ that one should be better
<sidi> the problem is that the main compiz package is really meant for gnome
<knome> for xfce
<knome> og
<knome> *oh
<knome> nevermind me...
<sidi> and maybe some stuff in compiz plugins extra did some nasty stuff
<sidi> you're not losing anything anyway because the last time i used compiz none of them was working
<sidi> another user recently reported that compizconfig-settings-manager would not actually edit his compiz settings, and said he managed to edit them by using simple-ccsm instead
<lobo> the steps look exactly the same as i had followed previously
<lobo> the problem i was running into was when running compiz --replace i'd get a blank white screen
<Roogar> erhm, i'm assuming the swap file is what xubunutu is using as virtual memory?
<lobo> also, ctrl+alt+bksp doesn't restart x.. or seem to do anything?
<sidi> Roogar: its the most appropriate comparison, yes
<sidi> lobo: blank white screen most likely means GPU drivers problems
<lobo> am i supposed to manually add that to xmodmap or somewhereE?
<sidi> And ctrl+alt+bksp has been disabled by default
<lobo> i see.
<sidi> you should install dontzap and run 'dontzap -e' to have it back
<Roogar> i tried to poke about to find a way to increase the size of the swap file but couldn't find one
<sidi> Roogar: if you have 2 or more GBs of RAM you can remove the swap safely, but then you wont be able to use hiberation
<knome> Roogar, it's not a swap "file" exactly, but a swap partition
<sidi> you would need a partition editor to increase the swap, Roogar
<Roogar> the laptop i put xubuntu on is criminally slow and short of ram
<sidi> How much ram does it have ?
<Roogar> 192, xubunutu showing 180 though
<sidi> Wow
<Roogar> yeah i know
<Roogar> but it was free and i thought i'd try some kind of linux distro on it
<Roogar> a friend told me xubuntu was grand for computers with shittacular hardware
<sidi> With so much ram, you could go through Applications -> Settings -> Session and disable what you don't need,
<lobo> hey is there a max size the swap file should be?
<TheSheep_> Roogar: there are better distros for that
<lobo> i remember back in the day it was generally 1.5-2.5xRAM
<sidi> lobo: its recommended to put 1,5 * your RAM if you have less than 1GB
<sidi> Otherwise, 1.1 * RAM is enough to ensure that hibernation will have enough room
<lobo> alright and how about 3GB?
<sidi> and 0.0* your ram if you dont want your disk to be disturbed
<Roogar> TheSheep_: i mainly need it to be a word processor. i got a professor who gives so many notes i can't keep up with writing, so i thought i'd try typing
<Roogar> so if you have any other distro recommendations i'd love to hear them
<Roogar> i don't need this laptop to do a lot
<sidi> Roogar: you may want to disable the services you don't need in Xubuntu, and if you think it's still too heavy, you can try PuppyLinux
<sidi> i think theyre really the best for very low resource usage
<sidi> DamnSmallLinux too
<lobo> Roogar: what make/mod of your computer?
<Roogar> acer aspire 3000
<Roogar> circa 2004 i think
<lobo> dontzap isn't working
<ldez> I have heard that about 2x your amount of RAM is appropriate for a swap partition.. I've only used Damn Small Linux for recovering HDD data.. but it's supposed to be pretty awesome for old crappy comps.. It's my understanding (which could be wrong) that Gentoo is pretty efficient for older machines.. however their community isn't as friendly as this one.
<lobo> Roogar: i'd sell it and buy another machine
<ldez> I also think that www.distrowatch.com has an app where you can plug in some specs and system preferences and it will recommend different distros to you.
<Roogar> lobo: who'd buy it?!
<lobo> they're selling on ebay.
<Roogar> huh i've got two of them
<ldez> sidi: You seem pretty pro, like you might be a dev... If this is so, do you have any recommendations for Java IDE's in Xubuntu? I have Ubuntu 9.04 with NetBeans on my desktop, but after seeing how well Xubuntu runs on the laptop I was fixing yesterday, if I could get NetBeans or something similiar on it, I think it might be worth switching to Xubuntu on my desktop.
<Roogar> worth checking out i suppose
<tking> ldez, xubuntu works fine for me, I don't see why you couldn't use it to run netbeans. it is xfce + gnome utilities + special ubuntu magic basically
<lobo> expected value in good condition is $240, std dev of about $60
<tking> oh wait i'm in #xubuntu
<ldez> Yeah, I only briefly looked at the Add/Remove Applications in Xubuntu but I didn't see NetBeans on there
<ldez> It's probably in Synaptic but if there were any other awesome IDEs for Xubuntu I'd love to hear about them.
<lobo> ldez: i wouldnt become a programmer if i were you.
<ldez> :(
<lobo> haha, dont cry
<ldez> I just can't figure out if that is friendly advise or a mean-hearted insult....
<lobo> why would it be an insult?
<lobo> ok, whats your major/
<lobo> CS?
<ldez> I guess I'm just too used to people who like to flame online.... After this semester I'll be done with my Associates in Computer Science, then I'm transferring to a different school and hoping to finish Bachelors.
<sidi> lobo: dontzap shall work after next Xorg restart
<sidi> ldez: im writing software, yes. If you have to use Java, then go for eclipse, latest from their website. But i personally dont like java at all :)
<sidi> ldez: netbeans and eclipse shall work just as fine under Xubuntu
<ldez> Hah, good to know because I was wondering if I was the only one that loathed Java... lol
<lobo> nah java's alright.
<sidi> i dont like it
<lobo> its nice not to have to deal with some of the crap in other langs such as c/cpp
<sidi> i dont like OOP much anyway
<ldez> From my limited experience I think that I'm going to prefer C++ a lot more. Within my experience I've enjoyed having more control over pointers and what not.. just seems like Java doesn't offer as much of that in depth.
<sidi> python and lisp aside :D
<sidi> haha, i hate C++ even more
<sidi> java allows you to do a lot of stuff, but it remains sane. C++ is insane, imo
<sidi> you really have to know it by heart to can use it
<sidi> while other languages allow you to do almost the same, with much less effort
<lobo> well, if you want to learn programming for a job, many companies use some oop language
<sidi> yeah, unfortunately
<sidi> but i dont work for companies
<sidi> I prefer companies to work for me ! :P
<lobo> no doubt, but why would they?
<lobo> you use some jedi mind shit on them?
<sidi> you've got it
<x404x> is there an easy way to turn wallpapers in xubuntu 90 degrees ?
<lobo> x404x: yes.
<Roogar> hey that answered a question i had too!
<ldez> Yeah it seems like around here I haven't seen any jobs that don't require OOP.. pretty much everything here is C++, Java, or C#
<ldez> But then again maybe Oklahoma isn't the place to be if I want to be in the technology industry.... lol
<lobo> hey, whats the best looking terminal for transparency and border effects?
<obiwan_> i like Terminal in xubuntu
<obiwan_> i don't know it's name but it looks really nice
<lobo> the default?
<lobo> i think its xterm
<lobo> maybe not
<lobo> Terminal emulates xterm, which emulates the DEC VT102 terminal
<tking> legacy upon legacy upon legacy
<keith1> can anyone direct me to a live cd of xubuntu?
<lobo> http://www.xubuntu.org
<keith1> lobo: I cant find it
<keith1> Ive been trying a while now :S
<lobo> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/9.04/release/
<keith1> ya thats the exact server I got a copy from but it aint a live cd
<keith1> I dont have a hard drive on the computer Im trying to put this on
<lobo> did you check disk?
<keith1> lobo: ya
<lobo> so its booting?
<keith1> lobo:  ya sure....Ill get it going right now
<lobo> do you get this screen:  http://gdisauro.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/03bootmenuf6.png
<keith1> yup
<lobo> then select 'Try Xubuntu without any change to your computer'
<keith1> oh never noticed that as an option hehe let me reboot
<keith1> silly silly me....
<keith1> trying
<lobo> yeah it helps to read this stuff beforehand.  you'll get better with practice.
<keith1> well usually you install once and you just click on install ...
<keith1> ;)
<keith1> oh I dont have that option :S
<keith1> the rest are the same plus I have Resue a broken system.
<keith1> Im going to give that a try
<lobo> you downloaded the alternate cd
<keith1> no I didnt
<keith1> lobo: no I didnt
<lobo> well i believe that option is only on the alternate cd
<keith1> lobo: interesting
<lobo> perhaps they have mislabeled the file.
<lobo> try downloading from another source.  those canadians are tricksters.
<keith1> lobo: I think you might have a good idea, thanks alot.
<ldez> keith1: Are you going for Intel x86 or AMD64 CD?
<keith1> intel
<keith1> lobo: oh and I just tried to dload the torrent and found out I dloaded the alternate.  So maybe I should try non-alternate?
<ldez> Hrm.. I used that link yesterday ( http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ) and the live boot worked fine.. So unless those canucks messed something up within the last day..
<ldez> Or try this one.. http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lobo> ldez: he downloaded the alternate.  that link should be fine.
<ldez> Which, by the way, raises an interesting question.. why is Xubuntu mirrored from a .gov site?
<keith1> ldez: lets find out why  ;)
<keith1> its coming from the US department of Energy ;)
<ldez> Yeah, I was reading that too.... very strange.
<keith1> ldez: ya
<lobo> dont download the gov't version.
<ldez> lobo: Why do you say that?
<keith1> lobo: Im trying the other waterloo copy...
<lobo> they are known for shady fine print, such as 'by using this, this computer becomes property of the gov't'
<ldez> Yes, my thoughts exactly.. I'm somewhat worried now that my dad has the NSA in his OS....
<keith1> lobo: wow that would be annoying
<ldez> keith1: They did the same thing through cars.gov during the "Cash for Clunkers".. any dealer who used their computers to fill out forms through that site... Their comp became property of the US Gov.
<ldez> What lobo says is definitely well founded.. hence my immediate worry..
<keith1> wow sounds absolutely crazy
<lobo> nah its totally legal.
<ldez> Legal, yes... Moral.... maybe not so much..
<ldez> Well I guess I'm reformatting a laptop tomorrow, lol.
<keith1> so if I put such a disclaimmer on my site can I clain a few computers?
<ldez> I suppose you could build as big of a botnet as you wanted, so long as all your zombies agreed to be zombies... Kind of like having to invite a vampire in to your home before they can enter, etc..
<lobo> i put some terms on some software i wrote back in the day--today i own the entire state of wisconsin.
<keith1> sweet
<ldez> lol
<keith1> just thinking what countries Id like to own
<lobo> too bad it only gets me milk and cheese.  and those commercials are full of shit, there aint no power in cheese.
<keith1> but you can convert the cow paddies to methane power
<ldez> Yeah, go green! anl.gov supports it!
<keith1> hahah it would be awsome if the US gov got involved in green tech
<keith1> a work week could be reduced to 4 days while solar panels controlled robots that did our work
<keith1> no robot dreams I guess
<lobo> why would you want to do that?
<keith1> just sick of 5 days a week of work hehehe
<catherine> I am trying to install Midnight Commander manually on Xubuntu. When I run ./configure the result says I dont have X11 Events support, what does that mean and how do I get it?
<_Pete_> why dont you use mc from repos?
<catherine> Im trying to learn
<_Pete_> learn what?
<catherine> compiling stuff
<catherine> Im using a guide from Linux from scratch
<_Pete_> source packages usually have readme/install files which explains what's required to compile
<catherine> aha, Ill check
<catherine> The INSTALL file says what it is, for the status of keyboard modifiers but not how to get it, its not listed as a requirement
<mishrak> dsag
<x404x> how do i get games in full screen ? clicking the full screen button does nothing
<TheSheep> x404x: I suppose it depends on the game
<tasslehoff> I'm on Jaunty with what I understand is a known issue with update-apt-xapian-index using lots of resources. Should I just uninstall it?
<TheSheep> it only runs once a week
<SingAlong_> hi all
<SingAlong_> i installed xubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Still on the xubuntu desktop the ubuntu netbook launcher shows up. I disabled the UNR launcher in the start applications, and it still starts up. any way to disable this?
<SingAlong_> i tried switching the desktop moe too. and it shows up again after restart
<Sysi> it should stop if you take ume-launcher away
<SingAlong_> Sysi: you mean removing the pkg from system?
<Sysi> or it was under that name in eeebuntu
<SingAlong_> Sysi: I'm on an Acer Aspire One
<SingAlong_> Sysi: I downloaded the official Ubuntu Netbook Remix version.
<Sysi> i just took it away from autostarted apps, and it worked
<SingAlong_> Sysi: it worked for me before i installed xubuntu. got this weird problem now
<SingAlong_> Sysi: do you know any place from which i can remove it manually?
<Sysi> it may need to take off on both
<Sysi> gnome and xfce
<SingAlong_> Sysi: oh!
<SingAlong_> Sysi: apparently i did some strange stuff on gnome and i screwed it up. i can see the desktop launcher on gnome (and the usual top panel). but i dont care abt gnome. coz xfce is what I'm going to run
<SingAlong_> *cant see the desktop launcher on gnome
<SingAlong_> *cant*
<SingAlong_> but it runs on xfce.
<Sysi> if you don't need it you can unistall it
<Sysi> that should work at least
<SingAlong_> sysi. ya doing that
<SingAlong_> Sysi: now I've got lxde, xfce and gnome(gnome is screwed up anyway)
<SingAlong_> xfce is what i use.
<SingAlong_> lxde i installed just to try it out
<Sysi> xfce <3
<SingAlong_> sysi: ya so simple :D
<Sysi> lxde is fast but xfce nice
<SingAlong_> sysi: i like both so i'm keeping both.
<SingAlong_> sysi, i tend to run apps like eclipse etc sometimes so keeping both
<Sysi> i installed fedora which is enough fast with xfce too
<SingAlong_> sysi: fedora!!!???!!!?
<SingAlong_> sysi: doesnt thar slow down the netbook?
<SingAlong_> sysi: i ran emacs, firefox, file explorer and boom! it slows down on gnome.
<Sysi> fedora is nice
<Sysi> maybe bit unstable but fast and nice packet manager
<SingAlong_> sysi: only gnome seems to be good at detecting and mounting file partitions.
<SingAlong_> sysi: i already got an error. how do i mount a partition? my file manager (PCManFIlemanager) doesnt auto-mount it when i click on it
<Sysi> mount /where/it/is
<Sysi> if you need to mount it often you may should edit /etc/fstab
<SingAlong_> Sysi: ya so i need to know where the partitions are right? i'm searching for the command to list partitions
<Sysi> fdisk -l
<SingAlong_> Sysi: fdisk -l doesnt list anything
<Sysi> it may require being root
<SingAlong_> Sysi: ya worked now with sudo
<SingAlong_> Sysi: is there any tool to create fstab?
<Sysi> mousepad, nano etc
<SingAlong_> Sysi: oh you mean a text editor :D k
<Sysi> it is text file
<SingAlong_> Sysi: what do i specify for a ntfs drive? ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<Sysi> hmm, i don't know about ntfs
<SingAlong_> Sysi: ya got it working. i found a solution here http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Troubleshooting
<SingAlong_> sysi: under the section "Still not working?"
<Araneidae> Every now and then sound crashes on my machine, and I have to restart X to get it back.
<Araneidae> Anybody else met this?
<Araneidae> Seems to happen if I leave a flash app with sound open for a long time
<TheSheep> Araneidae: you use Adobe's flash plugin?
<TheSheep> it's known to cause all sorts of problems
<Araneidae> Good question, not sure: how can I tell?
<TheSheep> unfortunately we can't fix it, it's closed source
<Araneidae> I guess I probably am
<Araneidae> Do you know what program needs to be restarted to get my sound back again?
<TheSheep> Araneidae: in firefox go to tools->addons->plugins and see what's for flash on the list
<Araneidae> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<Araneidae> Is that Adobe?
<TheSheep> yes
<Araneidae> ok.
<TheSheep> there are almost no alternatives, to be honest
<Araneidae> I wonder what's keeping the sound broken after flash has been closed.
<TheSheep> do you close firefox?
<Araneidae> Well, not yet, because I've got to make some notes, but just about to.
<A2NY> do you have a no sound condition now ?
<TheSheep> you can see what is running in the system monitor
<Araneidae> Think then I'll go through killing my daemons until I get sound back.
<A2NY> make sure firefox isnt still running
<A2NY> killall firefox
<Araneidae> *Think* so.  Actually, there's not much running as me right now
<Araneidae> Hang on a minute or two.
<Araneidae> What's a simple program to test sound? (stupid question, I know)!
<TheSheep> beep
<TheSheep> or aplay
<Araneidae> Huh: beep not installed!  I guess I need something to feed to aplay?
<TheSheep> aplay /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/gpm-critical-power.wav
<Araneidae> Sounds promising!
<TheSheep> gpm-suspend-failure.wav
<TheSheep> this one is longer
<Araneidae> Hmm.  That goes "plop", so I guess sound isn't completely dead!
<Araneidae> Yep, sounds ok.  That's interesting.  Hum.  I'll try reopening the flash app and see if it plays sound
<Araneidae> Huh.  Problem's gone away for now, magically, of its own volition
<TheSheep> ignore them and they go away ;)
<Araneidae> Yeah.
<Araneidae> I've got a machine in the lab which died 5 times in three days ... and now it's under observation?
<Araneidae> Operating perfectly :(
<TheSheep> it's called heisenbug
<Araneidae> Ah, yes
<alienkid10> what packages should be on a ubuntu based windows rescue disk besides ntfs-3g
<alienkid10> that one is obvious
<Sysi> best rescue is "use entire drive" :P
<genii> gparted, ddrescue, clonezilla, probably a ton of other crap
<alienkid10> what's a good image util?
<alienkid10> *slaps head DUH
<alienkid10> clonezilla
<alienkid10> wow
<alienkid10> honesty that sounds like all I would need
<alienkid10> gparted and clonzilla and a file browser
<alienkid10> anything wrong with that idea?
<genii> alienkid10: Maybe take a look at the contents of Ultimate Boot CD and see what sorts of stuff they have on there for ideas http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<alienkid10> k
<alienkid10> is that Window based?
<genii> alienkid10: They have a bunch of different boot options on it, some freedos, some linux, etc etc
<alienkid10> ah
<alienkid10> thanks
<genii> np
<cristina> hello there (first appearance on this channel)!
<cristina> i need help with my ubuntu with xfce computer
<cristina> the screen is rotated and in a scrambled resolution, so i am basically locked out
<cristina> how can i reset the screen resolution?
<genii> cristina: Was the screen like this since Xubuntu was installed or just happened?
<cristina> it worked, but since i tried to connect an external monitor this happened
<cristina> and deplugging the monitor doesn't help
<genii> cristina: I would recommend to gain a console by ctrl-alt-f1   then: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old        then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<genii> Not uppercase X in X11 there also
<genii> *Note
<cristina> it still goes back to the strange graphics mode
<cristina> should i specify the resolution in the xorg.conf maybe?
<SineDeviance> hi all... i'm having some issues, maybe you can help
<knome> !ask | SineDeviance
<ubottu> SineDeviance: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SineDeviance> i had ubuntu 9.04 installed. i got tired of gnome and wanted to go to xfce so i installed xubuntu-desktop
<SineDeviance> then, i followed the 'purexfce' procedure to get to a pure xubuntu
<SineDeviance> after that, i shut the system down and went to sleep. tried to boot it today and it wont boot. after grub i get 'ACPI: not started because crc failed' and right after 'kernel panic: VFS could not mount root filesystem on unknown block wm(hd0,0)'
<CosineDeviance> crap i got disconnected
<TheSheep> SineDeviance: that looks more like a hardware failure
<TheSheep> !language | CosineDeviance
<ubottu> CosineDeviance: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CosineDeviance> my language? what?
<CosineDeviance> crap isn't a bad word ...
<CosineDeviance> anyways i dont think it's a hardware problem because i'm in winxp on that same computer
<Sysi> hardware don't care about os when it breaks
<TheSheep> unless that acpi message was that before and is unrelated
<CosineDeviance> Sysi, yes but if it WAS hardware then it'd be my hdd, and i wouldn't be able to use winxp
<CosineDeviance> or could be the sata port. either way
<TheSheep> CosineDeviance: the kernel panic message means that the kernel can't find the partition on which linux is intalled, this can be because of several reasons
<CosineDeviance> Sysi, also i booted sysrescd to backup files just in case. it read the drive fine
<CosineDeviance> TheSheep, ahh, ok
<CosineDeviance> that's a relief
<CosineDeviance> well i'll just reinstall then
<CosineDeviance> everything is backed up and at this rate it'll probably be easiest
<TheSheep> CosineDeviance: 1. the disk is not visible to the kernel for some reason, 2. the root partition passed in the boot parameters is wrong
<TheSheep> 3. the partition is corrupted
<CosineDeviance> TheSheep, yeah. it's odd. grub can read the partition, because it's reading menu.lst. so it must be a problem with menu.lst or with something else
<CosineDeviance> in any case i've been wanting to convert xubuntu's partition from ext3 to ext4 for a while now, this is just the perfect opportunity
<TheSheep> if you didn't mess with the boot parameters and it worked before, then either some program corrupted the partition in a way that makes it still readable for grub, but not for the full-fledged kernel, or hardware issues prevent the kernel from seeing the disk or partition
<TheSheep> the latter seems to be more probable, thus my comment that it looks like a hardware issue
<CosineDeviance> TheSheep, yeah... but if it was so, why would system rescue cd be able to see and copy tons of files off the drive?
<CosineDeviance> well the xubuntu disc just finished burning. i'm about to see :D
<CosineDeviance> thanks for your help all
<SineDeviance> hi again, everyone. okay, so this is particularly odd. i have reinstalled xubuntu and on the provided stock kernel (2.6.28-11-generic) all is good. system boots, everything works. but after updating and trying the NEW kernel (2.6.28-15-generic) i get the same error i got before (the ACPI crc error and the kernel panic)
<SineDeviance> i am using xubuntu right now on the old kernel. I can't explain this one
<SineDeviance> the only thing i can figure is, the initrd for the new kernel somehow got hosed?
#xubuntu 2009-09-15
<KittyKatt> Question.
<KittyKatt> I used a long bash command in my "startup and session" and I don't remember the entire thing.
<KittyKatt> Well, now I've switched to openbox, and kill xfdesktop and such.
<KittyKatt> Is there a file that "Sessions and Startup" in XFCE stores the actual commands that are executed?
<KittyKatt> Because I can't edit the commands from the "Sessions and Startup" menu.
<KittyKatt> I can only add or delete them.
<KittyKatt> Nevermind.
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] brb
<GenKreton> hey guys, what's the best way to get dual monitors to extend instead of mirror in xubuntu?
<GenKreton> a lot of googling keeps saying xorg.conf but we aren't supposed to need one anymore
<Sysi> you can try with xrandr
<GenKreton> k, display settings in xfce's settings manager only shows one
<GenKreton> xrandr sees two
<_Pete_> if you have nvidia-gpu it can easily be done with nvidia-settings
<GenKreton> no, ati :\
<kromar> hi, someone knows if there is a solution for the muted sound when rebooting?
<Sysi> i've heard it's common problem
<garv> should i install xubuntu on a older laptop or use the netbook version of ubuntu? this laptop for is for my mother that wasnt to browse the web, and be able to upload pictures to facebook from that computer.
<Besogon> garv, netbook remix is very usefull for net serfing. It is easiest than xubuntu I think
<Besogon> What notebook do you have?
<garv> its a dell 8500 inspiron
<garv> older notebook
<Besogon> garv, don't worry. I advice you to install ubuntu-remix
<kromar> what is the lba flag for?
<garv> yeah I have xubuntu on there right now, and I think it's not easy enough for her... thanks for your advice
<Besogon> kromar, It seems that I find out information about LBA on a thomething forum http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=8794
<kromar> Besogon: thanks for the link
<tdn_> How do I change language from English to Danish? System wide for all users. (and preferably for all possible applications)
<TheSheep> tdn_: system->language support
<tdn_> TheSheep, will it then change in OpenOffice as well and in simple games like Solitaire?
<tdn> TheSheep, can it be done via console?
<tdn> Right now I only have ssh access
<TheSheep> tdn: edit /etc/default/locale
<TheSheep> see locale -a command for a list of possible values
<tdn> How do I focus the menu without a mouse?
<tdn> TheSheep, I have just logged in via X. There is no System menu.
<tdn> Only Applications and PLaces.
<knome> tdn, applications -> system -> ..
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> Appearently, I can only select different kinds of English.
<tdn> How do I get Danish available?
<tdn> Oh.
<tdn> It needs to be added first.
<tdn> I have done that and selected Danish. However, the menus at the top are still called Applications and Places and not Programmer and Steder, as they would in Danish.
<knome> all the names might not change for existing users
<TheSheep> tdn: either restart the panel or log out and log back in, preferably selecting the language when you log in
<tdn> TheSheep, I have just logged out and in.
<TheSheep> tdn: you had English selected on the login screen?
<tdn> The login screen IS in english.
<tdn> I just restarted gdm.
<TheSheep> tdn: oh, and if some program is not yet translated, it will appear in English
<tdn> That made login screen english.
<tdn> But it IS translated in Ubuntu.
<TheSheep> tdn: there is a language selection box at login screen
<TheSheep> tdn: same as in Ubuntu
<tdn> Yes. I selected Danish.
<tdn> Still English in the top menu.
<TheSheep> ok, then apparently xfce panel doesn't have a Danish translation
<tdn> TheSheep, the submenus ARE translated however.
<tdn> How can I contribute a Danish translation for xfce panel? This is really important.
<TheSheep> hmm.. try right-clicking on the applications button and selecting 'preferences'
<TheSheep> !translation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation
<TheSheep> !rosetta
<ubottu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> TheSheep, there is nowhere on that URL where I can contribute translations.
<tdn> TheSheep, even worse: https://translations.launchpad.net/xfce4-panel <- It looks like it is not even possible to have translations?!
<sidi> translators for the XFCE project work on xfce.org directly
<sidi> tdn: hello
<tdn> sidi, ok.
<TheSheep> tdn: http://wiki.xfce.org/translations
 * tdn thinks it is WAY to difficult to contribute translations.
<tdn> This is a shame.
<sidi> https://translations.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-panel/
<sidi> tdn: XFCE is a big thing, they use their own workflow, and Xubuntu is only a little part of the XFCE users
<sidi> Contributing is all about finding the place where to contribute and getting started :) Not everyone uses launchpad
<tdn> Still, it should be easier.
<sidi> how should it be easier ?
<tdn> It is really a shame that it is so hard to contribute something as translations. Translations is something almost everyone could help with. But average Joe is not going to jump through all these hoops.
<sidi> Do you expect Xubuntu to duplicate every line of code and .po file from upstream and to manually report back any change made on our side ?
<tdn> sidi, I am on the URL you posted, and I still have no idea how to contribute with translations for xfce4-panel.
<tdn> sidi, of course not.
<sidi> Click on 'master'
<sidi> there are 3 branches : 4.4 / 4.6 (the current one) and master, the development branch
<sidi> someone came before you
<sidi> But the danish translations seem to be complete everywhere in XFCE master, actually
<tdn> Ok. I see that there is already a Danish with 100%.
<tdn> But on my fresh install of Xubuntu with Danish language enabled, I still have Enlish names in top menu. What gives?
<tdn> How do I have a user automatically login on start up?
<tdn> How do I have a user automatically login on start up?
<jiohdi> anyway to change the menus-- add and remove?
#xubuntu 2009-09-16
<superdump> do any of the xubuntu artwork devs hang out here?
<superdump> if not, where might they be found?
<FelpsJ> Hi. Anyone here uses DropBox?
<FelpsJ> Hi. Anyone here uses DropBox?
<FelpsJ> Where is the option "Places\Conect to server..." that exists in Ubuntu?
<SineDeviance> hi. how do i install gdm themes in xfce
<SineDeviance> ahh nevermind, found it on google the second try :D thanks
<ingenioushax> How am I able to play .SWF files in Xubuntu?
<ingenioushax> I know I can run them through Firefox, but was curious if there was a player of some sort without using FF?
<homebrewcider> hey there, using Xubuntu. Don't know what's happened, but for some reason my taskbar icons are all gone, where would the config for that be kept please?
<KittyKatt> I would really love to use my USB controller as a mouse. Anyone know how I can go about doing that?
<homebrewcider> hey there, on every restart, my taskbar settings are gone, and I have to redo them, then they get lost again, it seems like my config file disappears or something, can anyone help please?
<basajaun> why are the ubuntu jaunty lxde repos never updated?
<knome> the xubuntu team is not responsible for updating lxde in the ubuntu repositories. we don't know. you should ask the one who is packaging lxde for ubuntu.
<Sysi> ubuntu/debian filosophy is that only secirity stuff is updated
<knome> as jaunty is (still) the newest, there might be some other properly rationalised updates
<knome> but anyway it's not something the xubuntu team does or administrates.
<basajaun> ok thanks knome
<knome> np
<charding> I found the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 seamless, except that the upgrade didn't save my synaptics touchpad changes and trying to fix my double taps, tap and move and a few other things impossible to fix.. This is so annoying..
<knome> charding, what do you mean with impossible?
<charding> Well, using synclient and going back and forth between 10 different settings that change the touchpad settings, I find really frustrating. I tried gsynaptics, but it doesn't cover a lot of the fine features. I upgraded yesterday afternoon and I've been mucking with the settings ever since..
<charding> I've been trying to find a 'typical settings' synclient settings to work with..
<charding> Plus, I can double click and highlight a word in xterm but trying to double click a buddy in my Pidgin buddy list doesn't work. It does not open the chat window, I have to click the buddy atleast three times.
<knome> hmm
<charding> Actually I'm finding that in firefox also..
<charding> I can't highlight a word by double clicking it.. If I click three times, it quickly highlights the word and then unhighlights it, as it should.. But I can't just double click a word to highlight it
<charding> but xterm, no problem
<charding> Do you think this has something to do with hal?
<knome> no idea
<knome> you might ask #ubuntu, as i'm relatively sure this isn't a xubuntu-specific problem
<knome> or you can wait for somebody who knows, comes around
<knome> or search the forums, if you haven't done so already
<charding> Yeah, some people are hard coding the options into their hal/policy file and rrestarting hal or Xserver, but you can also do it on synclient.. I'm just wondering if hal sends out some kind of info to other programs once it has applied the changes.
<jarnos> I used UNetbootin to install Xubuntu (9.04) as my laptop does not have CD-drive. I did not find Xubuntu Alternate CD equivalent in the distribution list. Is it possible to use such by USB boot? I suppose it is possible to set encrypted home folder in installation only by the Alternate method as I did not see such an option when I installed?
<jarnos> ^9.10
<Sysi> you don't need to download with unetbootin
<Sysi> jus get .iso and transfer to stick with unetbootin
<Sysi> but i can't remember if it's not possible with alternate
<mowhawko> I just installed 512mb of ram (2x256) in an older P3 box - BIOS recognizes all 512, as does lshw -C memory. However, xubuntu system monitor and top both display only half of the installed amount. what gives?
<Quirkly> aight folks, anyone around able to help me with a simple problem?
<goldrake> hi
<Quirkly> hi
<Quirkly> any life?
<goldrake> yes
<goldrake> all in tv for inter-barcelona
<Quirkly> I need some minor tech support
<goldrake> Quirkly, if i know
<Sysi> just ask.
<Quirkly> how do I make my display settings stick
<Quirkly> so that I don't have to change it on every reboot/login
<Quirkly> I googled a bit of info on it, but nothing seemed to be able to help me
<jarnos> Quirkly, you could set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or run xrandr with proper arguments as a startup script. Anyway, I think settings made by the display settings dialog should remain after logout-login. If not, file a bug report in launchpad.net.
<Quirkly> from what I read, a lot of people were having that issue
<Quirkly> and that xorg.conf file is empty, so I thought there was another config somewhere I had to adjust
<jarnos> Quirkly, e.g. command "xrandr --output default --mode 1400x1050" may do; you may have to change output name and resolution
<Quirkly> that will change the resolution to the specified size? I kinda just checked the man page for it and found that out loool
<jarnos> try it in command line
<Quirkly> where's the best place to put it so it runs as a startup script? that's not an area I've tinkered with too much
<jarnos> what version of xu you are using?
<Quirkly> newest? 9.04?
<Quirkly> just installed last week
<Quirkly> hrm, that command not do much, in fact did nothing at all
<jarnos> look at settings -> startup or something
<jarnos> you could use grandr to find out output name
<Quirkly> yeah I'm just trying to find that
<Quirkly> w00t, xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x1200 works for me :)
<Quirkly> now, to just put it in a good spot, and I guess I could be ok
<InvisibleMan> I installed Xubuntu using the Jaunty Ubuntu network boot.  It installed without any problems, however it won't boot.  The first time I tried, it lagged for 10 minutes at 15%, then again at 75%, and finally stopped completely after going to a black screen where it mentioned a lot of segmentation faults and a few other errors.  Any ideas on how I could fix this?
<Quirkly> get a new computer? ;p
<yag-kosha> hi there
<yag-kosha> anyone know how to remove a dead link in the applications menu?
<Quirkly> there's a menu editor somewhere
<Quirkly> settings ->main menu
<yag-kosha> let me see...
<yag-kosha> dont see that, sorry
<Quirkly> umm, what?
<Quirkly> what is in your settings menu then?
<Quirkly> in the menu it's between keyboard and moues
<Quirkly> mouse*
<yag-kosha> well, its actually in catalan
<Quirkly> uhhh...
<Quirkly> lemme see if i can find a commandline wya to get to it
<yag-kosha> would help, thanks
<Quirkly> alacarte
<Quirkly> that's the program that should bring up the menu editor
<yag-kosha> how can i run it?
<Quirkly> from a command line?
<Quirkly> terminal window?
<yag-kosha> sorry, lil rookie here...
<InvisibleMan> That computer is for chat programs only.  Upgrading it would be a waste
<Quirkly> well, it's that or find it by guess and check in the settings menu, cause it's there by default
<yag-kosha> i type "alacarte" in terminal, and tells me its not installed...
<InvisibleMan> I ran memtest, and it reported that the memory is fine.  I also ran a disk check and it didn't report any errors.  I reinstalled once already, but that didn't solve the problem.  The computerhas 128MB RAM, 6GB HDD, 355MHz PII CPU
<InvisibleMan> *computer has
<Quirkly> well yag-kosha that would explain the issue lol
<Quirkly> you could install it, then easily edit the menu
<Quirkly> eithre use synaptic to install, or from the command line apt-get alacarte
<Quirkly> 128MB ram? thta's gonna be slow as molasses at any rate, I did an install on a similar machine, barely had it running lol
<yag-kosha> thanks a lot Quirkly, i will try
<InvisibleMan> I only need it to run IRSSI
<InvisibleMan> And Synergy
<Quirkly> so you'd be running a command prompt install?
<InvisibleMan> Synergy needs whatever the GUI thing is
<Quirkly> ah, so you'd need a desktop install for simplest install results
<InvisibleMan> Otherwise I would just stick with a command prompt :/
<Quirkly> what is synergy? I'm too lazy to look it up
<InvisibleMan> It allows you to share one mouse and keyboard between multiple networked computers
<Quirkly> mmmmk, no command line alternative? not that it solves your problem, but the less you install the more likely things are to work
<InvisibleMan> By the way, I just attempted booting and it is stuck at "* Loading manual drivers..."  It doesn't go past this point
<Quirkly> did you try redoing with fresh install disk? could be the install itself is corrupt
<InvisibleMan> Erm, I don't know of any other program that would do this
<InvisibleMan> I reinstalled and the problem wasn't fixed.
<InvisibleMan> I am installing over the network; it is downloading the OS every time I install
<Quirkly> I meant is synergy totally gui, or simply a pretty frontend for a service that could be run from the commandline?
<InvisibleMan> There is no GUI for synergy, but I think it needs the GUI thing for handling the mouse
<InvisibleMan> "System Requirements:  Unix: X Windows version 11 revision 4 or up, XTEST extension"
<Quirkly> I understand what you're saying, it needs the X server to manage the mouse
<Quirkly> I'd just drop kick the machine, reinstall, and it would work fine, but that's just me and my theory that violence fixes everything
<Quirkly> it's got a pretty good track record in my books
<InvisibleMan> Heh
<Quirkly> honestly I'm not sure, if all the tests say that the hard drive and memory is fine, I'd see if there's any more thorough tests you can do, that like, stress test the stuff
<goldrake> good night
<InvisibleMan> Hmmm...  Well when I am installing, I am given the option to install various packages (Xubuntu, Ubuntu Desktop, Samba Server...) and it also gives me the option to select packages myself.  Would doing the latter help at all?
<Quirkly> more likely to miss something if you do the packages manually
<Quirkly> xubuntu I find is the best on a low end system obviously lol....but dunno what else could work
<InvisibleMan> Alright :S
<InvisibleMan> Should I ask in the #ubuntu channel?
<Quirkly> might be worth a shot
<Quirkly> it does sound like a hardware issue, of some kind, maybe an entirely different distro would help Idunno
<InvisibleMan> Is there one you would recommend?
<InvisibleMan> I had PuppyLinux installed previously, but found out is isn't really that great
<Quirkly> well, I like gentoo, a lot more manual installing of things, but I find it starts out barebones and you only get what you need
<InvisibleMan> *it
<InvisibleMan> Eh, well I don't have much time to spend learning how to operating a Linux machine :S
<Quirkly> well, yeha, the install might be better these days, it's been a LONG time since I've used anything other than a ubuntu install of some kind
<InvisibleMan> Ok, well thanks for the help.  If #ubuntu can't solve the problem, I'll either just ask later or try and find another distro
<Quirkly> and yeah, a more thorough hardware test, that puts more stress than a basic scan
<Quirkly> if that even exists
#xubuntu 2009-09-17
<speedxxxcore> awake?
<speedxxxcore> anyone?
<BrianTM> just about
<rebewlabs> can i ask a question in here?
<rebewlabs> well another question..
<obiwan_> rewenas, tios como puedo quitarle permisos a root? necesito que no me toque ni cristo el xorg.conf, porque me mete cosas raras
<obiwan_> sry wrong forum :S
<obiwan_> sry channel haha
<zerothis> I have a weird thing to do. boot without my internal HD plugged in, them mount it. possible?
<newmini9> the mini 9 comes with some local installed apps I want to repackage as I plan on upgrading the mini 9 to ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04. Does anyone know what the util will be called?
<lobo> hey, has anyone installed compiz for xubuntu successfully?
<Sysi> i had it
<Sysi> with emerald it worked
<lobo> why dont you anymore?
<Sysi> i didn't like it
<Sysi> or emerald neither
<lobo> was there any issues?
<lobo> were*
<Sysi> ~/cache/sessions/ need to be empty
<Sysi> and no tap in "save session"
<Sysi> i didn't manage to get it work with xfwm, but one guy say he did
<lobo> hmm..
<lobo> are you using another compositing wm?
<Sysi> now xfwm with transparency
<lobo> alright hey thanks sysi
<takeout> hey what do i edit to launch applications at startup?
<takeout> .xinitrc?
<TheSheep> takeout: see settings->autostarted applications
<takeout> dont see that
<takeout> ah, its in 'Session and Startup'
<takeout> TheSheep: ty.
<takeout> do you by chance know what file this is stored in?
<TheSheep> takeout: in .config/autostart/
<takeout> TheSheep: <3
<takeout> hey, any of you guys know about installing windows 7/vista after a multiboot system is already setup?
<TheSheep> you will have to boot from livecd and fix grub
<takeout> i'm not using grub
<TheSheep> because windows overwrites it
<TheSheep> then no idea, try on #windows
<takeout> i mean i am, but its installed to a separate boot
<us3r51> hi , i have installed fluxbox in xubuntu problem is fonts are too large , i googled for this problem but i fnd the solution is to change font in gtkrc 2.0 file but there is no gtk2.0 file available in user dir , any solution ??? ??? ??? ???
<takeout> hey
<andrey__> hey people ! i cant install webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100,  , i have ubuntu 9.04
<homebrewcider> Trying to install a program, did ./configure already got this message when "make" <make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.> can someone please tell me what I did wrong? I followed the install instuctions
<Sysi> you couldn't find program from repositories?
<homebrewcider> thinks that is an older package
<homebrewcider> trying to do that bnow
<homebrewcider> but should /lib/var/dpkg locked is another program using it? error
<Sysi> some other program also uses dpkg?
<ideamonk_> anyone runs xubuntu over old P3 256mb rams ?
<ldez1> I run it on a laptop that has a P4 and 256mb ram
<Sysi> i had celeron 2.4ghz and 256mb, and eeepc with 900mhz and 512mb
<ldez1> ideamonk_: Why, what's up?
<ideamonk_> ldez1, am confused over what to put in an old p3 box
<ideamonk_> ubuntu 7.10 works pretty slow
<ideamonk_> how good is xubuntu compared to ubuntu, much faster or just slight improvements ?
<Sysi> works lot better with 256mb
<ldez1> Yeah, xubuntu is definitely a solid choice.. You can start out by trying 9.04, but that might run a bit slow for ya.. If it isn't running great, then you could downgrade to 8.10 or 7.10
<ldez1> It's quite a bit more light weight
<ideamonk_> and can I put xubuntu over previous ubuntu install and remove gnome from it ?
<Sysi> 512mb is minimum for gnome, i think xubuntu would do 128mb
<Sysi> yes
<ideamonk_> Woah then I guess I'm really being cruel to that old box by running gnome... thanks
<Sysi> well, it propably runs but propably not comfortably
<ldez1> Hehe, I did the same thing on my dad's old laptop I was restoring for him.. Put Ubuntu 9.04 on there and it was not a pretty situation.
<ldez1> Switched him over to Xubuntu and it's running just a ton better now.
<Sysi> from XP to ubuntu was huge change even with 512mb
<ideamonk_> guys what does one mean by saying something like, Ubuntu xyz would be supported till Apr 2010
<ideamonk_> does it mean that I won't be able to apt-get after Apr 2010 ?
<Sysi> yes
<ldez1> I think that refers to security updates and such
<Sysi> after that repositories are closed
<ldez1> Ah, repositories as well? Good to know.
<ideamonk_> hmm
<DizzyD> Wow do I feel behind :S
<DizzyD> Could I possibly be the only one still running feisty fawn?
<mthorn> What's the best way to install the gnome global menu applet in xubuntu without installing gnome?
<mthorn> I'm running 8.10
<DizzyD> mthorn, do you know how to upgrade from feisty to 8.10?
<mthorn> DizzyD: erm, can't you just do a dist-upgrade?
<mthorn> well, several of them anyway
<mthorn> feisty all the way to intrepid, I'd probably just do a clean install.
<DizzyD> well every time I try to upgrade to 7.10 via update manager I get "Could not find the release notes"
<mthorn> hm. I'd strongly recommend a clean install. It'd take forever to download
<Sysi> sometimes clean install is easiest solution
<DizzyD> Yikes. I just didn't want to lose everything
<Sysi> take backup
<Sysi> or make separated /home partition
<mthorn> I'm not sure what you think you're going to lose
<mthorn> as Sysi said, backup your stuff, nothing is lost.
<Sysi> if you just "use entire drive" of course all data is erased
<Sysi> if you only have one partition
<max82fr> HI people
<max82fr> I am trying to install a pc cd rom on my ubuntu
<max82fr> I have tried with WINE
<max82fr> the installation starts but then crashes at the end  when dll files are involved
<max82fr> Can anyone help please???
<ldez1> max82fr, what is it you are trying to install?
<max82fr> a driving test pc cd rom
<ldez1> A lot of software can be pretty fussy with running through wine.. Have you tried googling and seeing if other people have tried installing that exact program with wine?
<max82fr> no but it says it needs Microsoft.net framework to run
<max82fr> can u help please
<max82fr> ??
<ldez1> Check this out.. http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<ldez1> I guess it's available through synaptic also, but I'm not sure if that will solve your problem.. but it's worth a try I suppose..
<mthorn> Does anyone have a suggestion on the best way to install the gnome global menu on xubuntu 8.10?
<takeout> i'm trying to use javascript with php but i'm running into trouble passing data between the two.
<takeout> i dont know much about developing, so is this a good idea and are there reliable safe ways to do this?
<takeout> i understand they both run on different sides of the server
<S0210> How are the file names generated in the .thumbnails/normal directory?
<mthorn> I'm running 8.10 and am trying to get the gnome global menu applet to work nicely with xfce4-panel
<mthorn> I've got the gnome applet running, but it doesn't seem to expand properly, so all the menu options end up in a drop down rather than expanding the panel applet's area.
<mthorn> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to fix the width of the applet so it always has enough room?
<churro> .
<valadares> hey guys
<valadares> I am experience some problem with openwrt.org
<valadares> can't finish my downloads because I can't connect with it to get the firmware
<valadares> does anyone know how to solve this, to give me a hand here?
<churro> no sorry
<deadlyallance758> whats a good channle to find help with programing
<deadlyallance758> join /debian
<durt>  what language? there are channels for just about every one.
<dgpj> for example: if I wanted to change the name of any shortcut under applications>settings how do I do that?
<dgpj> for example: if I wanted to change the name of any shortcut under applications>settings how do I do that?
<ubuntu> so, i downloaded and am running xubuntu live. i need to mount my other cd drive as it wont auto detect/mount the dvd-r i just put into it. so i can burn a backup copy of other files.  anyone can help out?
#xubuntu 2009-09-18
<aenrick> hmm hello anyone i have some trouble(very very.. beginner totally Oo)
<aenrick> anyone able to help?
<knome> !ask | aenrick
<ubottu> aenrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aenrick> ok then, I modified my resolution screen and then I cannot see anything(glitches, weird screen display, cant even see a word) That's my main problem, i'm trying to fix it and found some information on modyfign the xorg.conf but the file is empty. Another thing i tried is using the sudo reconfigure xserver xorg, it just ask me some info about my keyboard or stuff, forum said it is suposed to ask me for resolution settings 
<n2diy> anybody compared gnucash with homebank?
<chase1> hello, im having some issues. im trying to uninstall xubuntu from my machine. i tried deleting the partition but there is no partition at all.  i tried to install ubuntu over that but it did not work.  i uninstalled ubuntu from windows, but xubuntu still shows up on the dual boot screen. when i select it it just goes to a ubuntu installer that always fails. i have no clue how on earth it got this messed up, lol. does anybody hav
<homebrewcider> Can't delete files. "can't open trash for writing" can someone help please
<jiohdi> is there a way to get num lock on boot up?
<slow-motion> hi
<snxdp> any prefered site, for "pimpin" the desktop, icon, everything.
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<knome> hmm
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<knome> snxdp, there you go
<knome> snxdp, also, many things on gnome-look.org are appliable into xfce.
<snxdp> yes.. thanks alot. :)
<knome> np
<snxdp> hopefully xubuntu, comes more easy to me then ubuntu did, had a lot of trouble the 10-15 times i've installed and removed, the OS. lol..
<knome> at least you can ask for support here and we try to help you
<snxdp> so far so good, thanks again.. are a bit unsecure about my safety, probobly a windows syndrome...
<knome> well you are definitely more safe now
<knome> as long as you think of what you are doing every time you insert your password, everything is fine
<snxdp> thats good to know.. have a nice weekend. :)
<knome> you too
<slow-motion> bye
<snxdp> are there any other media player, then adobe, recommended?
<snxdp> thats for streaming..
<ericcc> Hi all
<ericcc> I'm running Xubuntu Karmic alpha-5, and im having problems mounting my 1TB external NTFS hard disk
<ericcc> it tells me "Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative"
<ericcc> when i mount it manually it works fine however. I noticed there was a bug logged for this problem at the end of june but it has been closed. I've run chkdsk on the disk, dirty bit is not set, so its a bit of a mystery :s
<nox404> hello
<nox404> ok so, i need to add a few commands to be exicuted when X is loaded. How would i go about doing that?
<nox404> ok so, i need to add a few commands to be exicuted when X is loaded. How would i go about doing that?
<nox404> ok so, i need to add a few commands to be exicuted when X is loaded. How would i go about doing that?
 * jarnos wonders what Xorg is doing as it takes so much CPU
<Sysi> failing mauybe
<Sysi> it still is quite heavy when it works as it should
<Ese> for some reason my usb doesn't work on my laptop
<Ese> it works in "the other OS"
<Sysi> what filesystem?
<Ese> ext4
<Sysi> hmm, sorry but i'll need to go to bed, way too late here
<Techie> Ese- whats your problem?
<Ese> my usb mouse is not working on my laptop
<Ese> it did worked on other OS's
<Ese> it works on windows and opensuse
<Techie> what type of USB mouse?
<Techie> is it generic or is it a brandname?
<Ese> it seems very generic to me
<Techie> this may help, run lsusb in terminal and post the output to pastebin
<Techie> the mouse must be plugged in during this time, if it wasnt blatantly obvious already
<Ese> http://pastebin.com/m57248d14
<Ese> hehe
<Ese> I'm not that n00b
<Techie> didnt think you were, but ive seen people that are
<Techie> okay, i think this is the line we are interested in
<Techie> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b159 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<Ese> yeah
<Ese> that's it
<Techie> hrmm, this laptop happent ot be a HP laptop
<Ese> yes, a probook 4410s
<Techie> i found a couple of bug reports for this issue, but no answers as of yet
<Techie> ill keep looking
<Ese> I found someone making the suggestion of trying sudo update-usbids
<Techie> run this please, mseg|grep usb
<Ese> and magically seemed to work out the issue, but not for me
<Ese> mseg?
<Ese> it says that is not a command
<Techie> kk
<Techie> have you tried any of the other USB ports?
<Ese> yep
<Ese> all 4
<Techie> kk
<Techie> that cancels out that idea
<Ese> it seems to be a kernel related problem
<Techie> man, untill i saw some of these reports, i never thought there was such a thing as too much information
<Ese> heh
<Techie> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1582640.html <---- TOO MUCH INFO
<Ese> "I was wearing an awesome "vote for pedro" t-shirt and a pair of white chucks when all of the sudden the mouse stop working"
<Ese> these kind of silly issues is why linux is not for everyone
<Techie> yeah, and its also why we have large support groups like this
<Techie> hello SiDi
<SiDi> hi
<Techie> honestly, i cant seem to find anything remotely useful
<Ese> it's frustrating
<Ese> such a small issue
<Techie> i know how you feel
<Ese> I've tried every usb device on my house
<Ese> and they all work
<Ese> even my wlan connection worked out of the box
<Techie> may i suggest an alternative
<Ese> bluetooth, everything
<Ese> suer
<Techie> buy a different mouse
<Ese> heh
<Ese> yeah, I was thinking about
<Ese> this one is not particulary small for a laptop
<Techie> ive learnt from experience that sometimes you jsut have to give up, thats why im running a windows server now instead of ubuntu
<SiDi> whats going on ?
<Techie> usb mouse issues
<SiDi> come on
<Ese> well I must say that opensuse completely did for me, what a great distro that is
<Techie> http://pastebin.com/m57248d14 <----- output from lsusb
<SiDi> if it doesnt work right after plug its most likely the kernel not recognising your motherboard correctly
<Techie> hehe, SiDi's always on the ball
<SiDi> SiDi is mostly on the way to his warm bed :D
<SiDi> Ese: if i were you i would google "usb mouse doesnt work + your laptop's model"
<SiDi> you can also perform a search in bugzilla.kernel.org about similar issues
#xubuntu 2009-09-19
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> the karmic login screen of xubuntu look nothing like the jaunty one. Is it still using gdm and supposed to look that way?
<squirrelpimp> or did i break something?
<squirrelpimp> it's not very stylish i think
<squirrelpimp> i'd take a screenshot, but i don't know how to run the screenshot app when not logged id
<squirrelpimp> in
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<johny-b-goode> is anybody else having issues with Jaunty extremely slow compared to the previous version?
<johny-b-goode> same hardware. after upgrade GUI response time is very slow.
<SiDi> johny-b-goode: intel graphic card ?
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-intel-graphics-drivers-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html
<johny-b-goode> it's freakin' unuseable.
<johny-b-goode> can't do anything.
<johny-b-goode> ati video card.
<nox404> can someone help me whith trying ot get a few commands to run once x is started
<nox404> i have looked on google and tried serval things
<johny-b-goode> what are u trying to run.
<nox404> boot.tsharc start
<nox404> and onboard
<nox404> i have a hammerhead xrt
<nox404> with touch screen
<johny-b-goode> sorry, not familiar at all.
<nox404> ok
<nox404> but thank you anyway
<johny-b-goode> hehe, I thought it might be something simple that I could help with. :)
<nox404> i just need to find a way to excuite these games once x is started
<nox404> thank you for your interest
<johny-b-goode> did they ever run?
<nox404> yes
<johny-b-goode> so something changed?
<nox404> i can click on the script i have and it starts up just find
<johny-b-goode> ok, but now you want to run it differently?
<nox404> but i need it to start up automaticly every time x starts
<johny-b-goode> oh, what is your DE?
<nox404> DE?
<johny-b-goode> desktop environment.
<nox404> Xubuntu
<nox404> default
<johny-b-goode> oh xfce...
<nox404> xfce yes
<johny-b-goode> I remember there being a place where you set auto start apps....
<nox404> http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=HOWTO_Autostart_Programs
<nox404> i will look at this
<johny-b-goode> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager.
<johny-b-goode> then Session and Startup
<johny-b-goode> application Autostart tab.
<nox404> omg thank you so much
<nox404> i feel dum now
<johny-b-goode> :) sure.
<nox404> LOL
<johny-b-goode> as long as it helps you. :)
<nox404> i have been digging through
<nox404> code for the last few days
<nox404> modding RC.d
<nox404> and all this other stuff
<nox404> lol
<johny-b-goode> :)
<johny-b-goode> 'nite. gotta restart and reinstall.
<nox404> nite
<redDEADresolve> anyone figure out how to change the gdm in xubuntu 9.10, just lokking to chnage the background
<allan8904> nope sorry
<redDEADresolve> anyone figure out how to change the gdm in xubuntu 9.10, just lokking to chnage the background
<redDEADresolve> anyone figure how to change the gdm in xubuntu 9.10, just looking to make the background black
<N-S> How do I force the screen resolution in xfe? It's a bit annoying to edit it on every reboot, while the screen is jumping up and down. As it is, there isn't a "Set as default" option in the settings for display.
<N-S> ah, googling gave me this to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". I'll do that and get back here if I fail.
<N-S> ^^^^ That command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" gave me an error. Changed to Xorg at the end and other combinations, but nothing happens. No program starts, nothing.
<psycho_oreos> N-S you have ati card?
<N-S> All conf files in /etc/X11 are just simple dfault fiels with just the words "default" in them.
<N-S> psycho_oreos I could check
<psycho_oreos> N-S, lspci
<N-S> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<psycho_oreos> mmm
<psycho_oreos> in the meantime you might be able to get away using vesa driver
<psycho_oreos> under xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to specify it manually (i.e. by hand)
<N-S> It boots with a resolution just a bit too high for my external vga-svhs box (system connected to the tv as a XBMC).
<N-S> ok
<psycho_oreos> hmm then you'll need to re-adjust the modes
<N-S> couldn't I force the settings in xorg.conf?
<N-S> setting the modes, I mean
<psycho_oreos> comment/delete out the resolutions that your tv can't handle
<N-S> There aren't any :-/
<psycho_oreos> well if its not specified in xorg.conf, it uses default configuration, if you specify what you want, I think that will override whatever that was set as default
<N-S> If it had had them I would've done that before.
<psycho_oreos> hmm Xorg.*.log may come in handy
<N-S> ok, I'll just have to set the default somewhere. Ok, will paste that somewhere.
<psycho_oreos> iirc default is /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> there's another tool that can display the modes in which a video card can render
<psycho_oreos> might come in handy but setting  up the modes manually by hand will be a little challenging without google
<N-S> http://pastie.org/622669
<N-S> http://pastie.org/622670  <= xorg.conf, just default settings
<N-S> "(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1152x864
<N-S> that's where it goes wrong.
<N-S> If I just edit my xorg.conf to this http://pastie.org/622672 - then I think it should work. I'll test that on next reboot.
<blip-> hi all, I recently installed 9.04 and have seen some annoying quirks.... 1)  I can
<blip-> 1) I can't ctrl-alt- backspace  :/
<blip-> 2) The session thing is wierd, it's saving stuff and I end up with multiple programs opening when I log in
<blip-> 3) The login screen (gdm I think) asks me to type username... I want to select from a list and simple insert passwd
<blip-> any idea about any of these ?
<jarnos> blip-, as for 3 Xubuntu 9.10 will do
<blip-> jarnos: I just did a clean install of 9.04.  I think i'll wait at least 6 months before upgrading
<blip-> jarnos: just because I'd prefer to all to be stable
<mdshaw89> I think the ctrl-alt-backspace may have been disable for saftey.  I just checked and you can still do a Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc.
<mdshaw89> the session stuff I have to agree is a HUGE annoyance
<mdshaw89> it was bad enough when Firefox did it
<mdshaw89> Not sure who is what the developers are thinking there - it seems as things get farther along I get more and more annoyed by the various "improvements"
<mdshaw89> at least no one has made the silly mistake of make compiz a default - when that happens I'll be dumping stuff for sure
<blip-> mdshaw89: I think it can be fixed by playing around the the Session startup menu but I'm not sure what to do.   If you don't have the Session Chooser enabled on login, it seems to go to "Default" session... which already has a million things saved in it
<turboooooo> using xubuntu 9.10 alpha 6, why does it always ask me for the wifi-password? the keychain password is the same as the login password..
<blip-> anyone know how to modify the gdm theme ?  I want a theme that let's me just select a username from list and enter pass, rather than type the username too
<knome> blip-, there are gdm themes that let you do that
<mdshaw89> Is this in your menu - System / Administration / Login Screen Setup / Themed Greeter?
<mdshaw89> can't check mine at this moment
<mdshaw89> aaaahhhh - this video makes things look easy - http://pcwizkid.blogspot.com/2008/05/ubuntu-gdm-themes-customizing-login.html
<blip-> mdshaw89, knome:  hmm yes indeed there are settings in the themes...  but it looks like the default 9.04 login screen doesn't have the "Face browser" support.   that's a shame because it looks too good to replace :)
<mdshaw89> yep
<mdshaw89> although - I am not a fan of the "show me all of the accounts I can login as" gdm
<blip-> mdshaw89: cool login screens in my opinion http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Ikon+GDM+Theme?content=106126        http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Spectrum?content=111049
<mdshaw89> cool!  - I like this one too - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Smoke?content=111411
<mdshaw89> wow! I had no idea there were so many out there!  I'm usually not a big fan of "flare".  ;)
<blip-> nice one.  there's nothing like a good looking linux system... perfect on the outside and under the hood too :)
<mdshaw89> yep - guess I could spruce up the look to go with the cube I'm running on
<blip-> mdshaw89: yeah I used to go for timid light weight stuff like openbox etc... but then every once in a while I really miss having some eye candy... I moved to KDE4 for a few months but then got frustrated that it wasn't as fast as I wanted.   I finally decided xfce with some themes is a good middle ground
<blip-> compiz is too much I think... the only time I've used it is to show off what the OS can do and make my windows friend jelous :D
<blip-> the xfce transparency/compositor is rock solid though
<mdshaw89> Yep - KDE4 drove me to Xubuntu a few months ago
<mdshaw89> I had run Kubuntu for about 2years then KDE4 blew it
<mdshaw89> I had actually been looking at LXDE but it looks like it doesn't have ENOUGH configurable items - I like the speed though
<mdshaw89> When I switched ti Xubuntu I was hoping I wouldn't get any many Gnome/KDE dependancies but looks like I settle for "not as much".  :(
<mdshaw89> when I first read the Linus rant I thought he was a bit over the top - but I got top the same point unfortunately. :)
<mdshaw89> nd the bad thing is I had ALL of my home PCs running Kubuntu so if KDE frustrated me, there was no way I could do that to the rest of my family . . . and stay alive. :)
<mdshaw89> So I just switched my last PC - my wife's laptop - to Xubuntu 9.04 last weekend and going from KDE3 to Xubuntu has been relatively painless.
<jmcand> hi I have a problem with the save as function , using Jaunty , since last kernel update  the save as function take a long time and triggers high cpu usage
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am planning on installing xubuntu as a backup recovery-os on my main desktop, how much space does 9.04 need? I dont have much free space to partition off
<slow-motion> hi
<sake_> hi
<sake_> will xubuntu include the startup in x?
<sake_> !ask will xubuntu include the startup in x?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> sake_, can you be more specific?
<sake_> will karmic include the startup in x
<sake_> rather than in usplash?
<sake_> like ubuntu?
<knome> yes, i suppose we will use xsplash
<sake_> ok
<sake_> also, will there be new artwork
<sake_> or the same as jaunty?
<sake_> and will karmic be any lighter than jaunty?
<sake_> because jaunty runs pretty slow on my comp
<sake_> knome:
<knome> new artwork yes, lighter... maybe
<sake_> thanx
<sake_> u guys r doin a great job btw
<sake_> this is the best ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu yet
<SiDi> sake_: you'll make some people happy if you say that in #xubuntu-devel ;)
<vedevede> I need help browsing network shares in xfce.
<vedevede> I have installed fusesmb, and I am in the fuse group, and I have a directory I'd like to be for the network (/media/network) but it does nothing.
<SiDi> vedevede: hi there
<SiDi> What are you trying to do exactly ?
<vedevede> I have a local network here, and I'm trying to browse local computers' shared documents.
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> so you want to connect to existing samba shares ?
<SiDi> and you want to mount these samba shares in /media/network automagically ?
<vedevede> The computers I'm trying to connect to are Windows machines, so I doubt they're samba...
<vedevede> And yes, automagically mounting them to /media/network at startup would be GREAT.
<SiDi> Windows's protocol is Samba
<vedevede> ... I believe it's just plain smb.
<SiDi> doesnt smb stand for samba ?
<vedevede> I don't think so.
<vedevede> But meh.
<vedevede> They're compatible, so it's irrelevant.
<SiDi> okey
<vedevede> I just want to mount them to /media/network so I can get stuff from them and put things on them.
<SiDi> i think gigolo can do that
<SiDi> i dont have any windows machine so i dont know how to setup smb shares
<SiDi> but gigolo is meant to handle that
<SiDi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/ might also be a way to do it
<vedevede> I'm not sure if I have gigolo, and I know I don't know how to use it.
<SiDi> What xubuntu version do you have ?
<SiDi> gigolo is a new app for managing network shares in Xub 9.04
<vedevede> I'm using Ubuntu, but with the xfce DE.
<vedevede> Ubuntu Jaunty
<vedevede> Okay, I do have gigolo.
<vedevede> And it has an icon for "network" but it just brings me to /media/network, which is empty.
<vedevede> ...
<vedevede> Honestly, I wonder if this could be made slightly more difficult.
<vedevede> Seriously. It should not be this absurd to connect to a network computer.
<vedevede> By this point I have little fragments of crap strewn all over my computer. I have fusesmb in startup, I have a fuse group, both of which obviously WILL NOT DO ANYTHING.
<vedevede> Wow.
<vedevede> Now gigolo doesn't even have the network icon anymore.
<vedevede> <3333333
<knome> !attitude | vedevede
<ubottu> vedevede: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vedevede> Okay, I've made slight progress. I was able to access my LAN. Once. In a purely linear fashion.
<vedevede> ie. I could go to a subdirectory, but I was unable to go BACK, or ever reconnect to the LAN.
<vedevede> Error: Transport endpoint is not connected.
<vedevede> Okay.
<vedevede> Here's the problem: In gigolo, I can access the LAN ONCE, but after that, if I want to access it again, I have to disconnect from the network completely, then fusesmb /media/network again.
<vedevede> Righty-o then. Official Ubuntu-related support is obviously not the way to go when I want Ubuntu-related support. Not once, ever, have I gotten help here, or in #ubuntu.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-09-20
<blip-> anyone know how to start the xfce task manager from the command line ?
<blip-> I don't seem to have xfce4-taskmanager even though I can start it fine from the menu
<knome> blip-, what's it called in the menu?
<blip-> knome: hmm I just realized the one in the menu is called system monitor :/   I guess xubuntu uses the gnome tool rather than the xfce one
<blip-> knome: yeah found it, gnome-system-monitor apparently
<knome> blip-, you can install xfce4-taskmanager from the repository if you want.
<blip-> knome: nah it's fine, I want to install as little as possible to keep the system quick.   I just found it odd this choice
<knome> ok. i suppose the choice was made for its better features, but can't really be sure. i'm asking the devs for this.
<blip-> got another question, I'm trying to bind my laptop volume keys using the Keyboard settings... it works fine to detect the key, but what command am I meant to issue to raise sound ?   Should I be looking at xfce4-mixer or alsamixer ?   (I used usb headset sometimes btw)
<blip-> *use
<knome> amixer sset Master 5%- / amixer sset Master 5%+ / mute
<burner> i just saw recent benchmarks for ubuntu v xubuntu and gnome came out ahead in most cases on phoronix
<blip-> hahah
<burner> seems like the lxde based lubuntu is taking over on the low end hardware
<knome> burner, can you please link me to those benchmarks?
<blip-> yeah same here
<burner> i could... but my X is down... phoronix.com
<blip-> burner: I looked for the darn lubuntu online last time... no where to be found any iso
<burner> booting X, i'll find a proper link
<burner> blip-: it's alpha version and not really ready yet
<blip-> and lxde just won't match xfce, I think they do desktop icons via the file manager PCManFM
<blip-> won't match on the ease of use i mean
<knome> burner, there are some reasons why xubuntu might turn out to be slower than ubuntu.
<blip-> but who cares about that
<blip-> so it's not just me that has been noticing xfce getting slower over the last few years...
<blip-> I find it now sits in the middle ground between KDE4 and something like Openbox
<knome> xfce is still faster than gnome and as even gnome is going a distinct way in the future, it leaves xfce as the only "traditional" de.
<knome> openbox is not a desktop environment, it's only a window manager.
<blip-> yeah I meant openbox with the commonly used desktop env elements added on
<knome> well, what are those? you can use gnome DE stuff in xfce and no wonder it's slower
<blip-> the xfwm has improved vastly in speed since 4.6... close to openbox wm now
<blip-> knome: yeah good point.  I tried like a few choices for each,  panels were fbpanel, pypane, kicker, xfce4-panel and others.   desktop icons there was pcmanfm and this other thing I can't remember.
<knome> burner, i have to go to bed really soon but i'm interested in seeing those benchmarks, so please paste their link to this channel once you found it.
<blip-> I think I did something bad, I must have uninstalled some audio stuff by mistake..... exaille and such don't switch to my usb headset for output anymore
<knome> blip-, i hope someone can help you
<knome> i have to go to bed
<knome> good night everybody
<blip-> yeah me too. good night
<blip-> and thanks for the help earlier knome
<justin_> hey im trying to get a usb wirless card to work on my laptop but i cant seem to get it to register anyone think they can lend a hand with the problem
<chase1> hi guys, i have a big problem :S somehow my xubuntu got corrupted, and despite there not being a xubuntu partition, me uninstalling it from windows, and trying to edit boot.ini, it still shows up in my dual boot screen and any attempts to install another linux OS over it just fails.  any ideas at all? really desperate here
<jiohdi> I have lost my panels on the desktop, where do I find the settings to bring them back or add new ones
<justin_> hey guys im having trouble with my wireless ndiswrapper sees the device and sees its installed but i cant use it
<justin_> anyone?
<justin_> ....
<blip-> hi all,  when I first installed xubuntu 9.04.... my usb headset worked superbly.  I plug it in, then it becomes the default and I play music through Exaille... now the sound comes out of the laptop speakers.   any idea if a package could be responsible ?
<anders__1> Can you you redirect vga from the screen to vga out on a laptop? Is there an app for this?
<Rebs80> can anyone help, i cant seem to save resolution changes on xubuntu
<blip-> hi all,  does anyone use a usb headset with xubuntu 9.04 ?
<oscar> no, I don't blip
<oscar> I have trouble configuring my time and date
<blip-> hahaha
<blip-> I guess i'm lucky then :)
<oscar> sure )))))
<oscar> I do it. but it has no effect in the tray ((
<slow-motion> hi
<Kasalehlia> hi, ich have a problem with xubuntu 9.04
<Kasalehlia> i am german and i tried to set xfce to german, but it didnt work properly
<TheS> Hello.
<squashc> I need some printing help.
<squashc> I'm running xubuntu 9.04, and I can't get applications->settings->printing
#xubuntu 2010-09-20
<Anom01y> hi, I am having a problem where Xubuntu crashes, but I can still use the mouse
<Anom01y> the mouse arrow still moves around the screen, but the menu's icons, ctrl-alt-f1, alt-f2, and everything else doesn't work
<Anom01y> the only way to fix this is to unplug the power cord because the power button at the front doesn't even work
<well_laid_lawn> Anom01y:  if you hold the power button in for five secs the comp will shutdown
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 I've been trying to get help for days but i've got no help yet. Help Me plz i'm stuck!
<Sysi> "don't use wubi"
<FusionX> :/
<FusionX> i use wubi on my desktop and a dedicated partition on my laptop for ubuntu
<knome> FusionX, did you test the live cd as i suggested?
<FusionX> yes worked fine
<FusionX> but it was a little slow
<knome> FusionX, "don't use wubi"
<FusionX> " i use wubi on my desktop and a dedicated partition on my laptop for ubuntu"
<FusionX> i can't partition my C: drive
<knome> FusionX, yes, but the fix for your problem is not using wubi
<FusionX> knome: the problem is that i have a 4 GB pendrive in which i can install xubuntu but my BIOS is old and doesn't support booting with USB
<FusionX> and i don't want to partition my C: drive
<FusionX> there should be a solution i think
<knome> FusionX, if it's important and you necessarily do not want to partition you HD, you can create a grub cd which can load usb drivers and then boot with your usb stick
<knome> there is no tutorial for that afaik, but that's doable
<FusionX> doable?
<knome> "you can do it"
<FusionX> im a linux newbie so i might mess up the hard disk
<Sysi> i'd rather cut partition to xubuntu than do that
<FusionX> like last time when i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop i messed up the windows bootloader
<knome> me too, it's not nice to boot a cd to be able to boot a usb stick
<FusionX> knome : will it affect the performance?
<knome> FusionX, no, the os is still run from the usb disk
<knome> FusionX, the grub cd is there only to load the usb drivers so you can "boot" from usb even if you bios did not support that
<knome> *your
<FusionX> ik but loading the drivers from a "cd" could affect the performance. i'm not sure tho ?_?
<FusionX> knome if there's any tutorial for how to do it can u plz link it to me?
<knome> maybe a bit, and the boot would be slower, yes
<knome> FusionX, as i said, there is no tutorial for that afaik
<knome> FusionX, and it's not for "newbies" either
<FusionX> :[
<knome> FusionX, you will have to know what you are doing
<knome> FusionX, those are your options.
<FusionX> i may give it a try though, i'm not so much of a noob
<knome> them you might as well repartition the drive, really
<knome> that is the best and suggested and should be the preferred way
<FusionX> knome : but currently as a solution it will help but there should be a solution to fix the error with wubi
<knome> there is masses of  tutorials for HD repartitioning
<knome> FusionX, file a bug and wait N days.
<FusionX> ok
<FusionX> thanks alot knome!
<knome> FusionX, np. good luck.
<jrmy> im confused why menu editor is installed when it says "an implementaion of the freedesktop specification for gnome"
<jrmy> i have xubuntu
<jrmy> !pure xubuntu
<jrmy> !purexubuntu
<Sysi> xubuntu menu is freedesktop compatible
<Sysi> (/msg ubottu purexfce)
<jrmy> so is it suppose to come with xfce?
<jrmy> or whatever xubuntu is suppose to be
<jrmy> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jrmy> ok so i guess its suppose to be there
<jrmy> im just confused about it
<jrmy> does xfce still rely on gnome?
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<jrmy> why does it have a gnome system monitor?
<Sysi> xfce devs think it's cool?
<Sysi> *xubuntu
<Sysi> not xfce
 * jrmy is so confused
<jrmy> right when i think ive figured it out i realized i havent
<Sysi> xubuntu developers decide what programs come with xubuntu, some of them have gnome dependencies
<Sysi> xfce programs shouldn't have
<jrmy> ok
<Sysi> xfce is xfce4+xfce4-goodies, xubuntu-desktop is more
<jrmy> well i just wanted something light weight seeing as my laptop has low mem
<Sysi> how much?
<jrmy> 256MB + 128MB
<jrmy> i wonder if the memory is good
<jrmy> i havent tested them yet
<jrmy> hope not
<Sysi> that "minimal xubuntu" might run ok
<Sysi> if you don't have chromium with hundred tabs
<jrmy> wait that slows it down :O
<jrmy> lol jk
<jrmy> what is chromium btw ive only used fire fox
<Sysi> browser
<jrmy> that would be obvious
<jrmy> what makes it chromium
<Sysi> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Sysi> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Sysi> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.472.53~r57914-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 12546 kB, installed size 42252 kB
<jrmy> whats the difference with google chrome?
<jrmy> is chromium just as fast?
<Sysi> open source
<jrmy> would you recommend it over firefox?
<knome> i don't think that either chromium or firefox would be the best browser for lwer-end pc's
<jrmy> well if its just as nice as firefox but actually lets me watch video without lag then sure i'll take that browser
<knome> probably not.
<jrmy> its kinda sad when youtube lags
<jrmy> even though it has nothing to do with my download rate
<jrmy> i can have the whole video downloaded yet it still lags
<Sysi> flash vs html5?
<jrmy> what now?
<jrmy> what is html5?
<Sysi> ..alternative for flash, works well on chromium, not taht well on FF, better on linux than flash
<jrmy> hmm...
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> i wonder if i can get a laptop for $500 with a 512MB graphics card
<knome> probably yes
<jrmy> im confused why computers are made with gigs for video when most games only need 512 at max
<jrmy> only game i know that has 512 as a requirement is starcraft2
<jrmy> and i dont think ill be playinhg that anyways, dont care for rts as much
<jrmy> that and more then a dual core
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support talk please
<jrmy> oh...
<jrmy> sorry
<knome> no problem
<Sysi> (requirements for maximum vs. minimum and today vs. tomorrow)
<knome> Sysi, grr :P
<jrmy> fine i wont add a comment to that
<jrmy> i dont liek the image viewer that comes with xubuntu. is the one that comes with ubuntu bulky? i think i like that one more
<jrmy> risterro i think its called doesnt show GIF images very well
<jrmy> and how do i make a new image viewer the default?
<jrmy> ok its called ristretto
<jrmy> i'd use it but there is no obvious way to rotate images and change to the next without having to use the mouse
<Sysi> space and in menu is
<jrmy> what?
<Sysi> space switches to next
<jrmy> oh
<Sysi> i've rotated images from menu
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> well only if it didnt have problems with gif
<Sysi> you can try ubuntu's one, idk what it is
<jrmy> yeah i cant remember either
<ubuXubu_> i had lucid for about 2 weeks and had to reinstall due to panels that would not stick no matter what?
<ubuXubu_> noone anywhere could give me a solution...none of the terminal command stuck.
<ubuXubu_> so i reinstalled and this time tried ext3
<ubuXubu_> i cant believe it
<knome> does it work now then?
<ubuXubu_> well i just reinstalle dyesterday
<ubuXubu_> so far so good
<knome> okay. hard to say what went wrong since you are not running the broken system anymore.
<ubuXubu_> wut a nightmare
<knome> yes, there are bumps sometimes..
<knome> like when traveling with airplane
<ubuXubu_> the terminal commands worked until i rebooted
<knome> as i said earlier, it's probably just about the panel not being in the session
<knome> for reason or another
<ubuXubu_> i did read this whole ext4 thing may be a big pipe dream too in the ubuntu
<ubuXubu_> it was sluggish
<ubuXubu_> and quirky, just weird overall
<ubuXubu_> im not gonna mess wit hthe TI driver anymore either
<ubuXubu_> ati driver*
<ubuXubu_> so hows it goin knome its me balsaq  using my new nick specially formulated for when im in a buntu channel
<knome> well, it's okay. there's going to be a new theme in maverick, called bluebird
<ubuXubu_> 1010 already huh
<knome> http://shimmerproject.org/projects/bluebird/
<ubuXubu_> cool, do i dare install 1010 on one of my computers?
<ubuXubu_> i dont want the entire desktop to disappear!
<ubuXubu_> gotta a good feeling bout ole ext3 though...feels like home again.
<ubuXubu_> i meant gnomes
<nicofs> hi there... i want to mount an *.iso-file but it doesn't work... help... http://pastebin.org/986278
<well_laid_lawn> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<well_laid_lawn> leave out the -t bit
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: "you must specify the filesystem type"...
<well_laid_lawn> does mount return that?
<nicofs> yes
<well_laid_lawn> lemme check it here
<well_laid_lawn> works fine here without the -t
<nicofs> http://pastebin.org/986515 - both versions....
<well_laid_lawn> run   dmesg   in terminal - does it say the iso is 9660 - should be the last line
<nicofs> http://pastebin.org/986517
<well_laid_lawn> try making a new folder in mnt to do this - sudo mkdir -v /mnt/something
<nicofs> no change...
<well_laid_lawn> k - for some reason mount thinks the fat file system is involved
<well_laid_lawn> line 13 - VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.
<well_laid_lawn> seems like a bad iso perhaps
<well_laid_lawn> try   file /home/nicofs/Games/install/nfshs/nfs.iso
<well_laid_lawn> in terminal
<nicofs> "data"
<ochosi> anybody here that
<ochosi> 's on maverick?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs:  I get   ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data   from file
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<well_laid_lawn> ochosi:  ^^
<nicofs> so presumably the *.iso is corrupted...
<well_laid_lawn> seems so
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs:  any reason that the fat file system would be involved?
<ochosi> well_laid_lawn: what exactly are you insinuating? i know what maverick is...
<well_laid_lawn> discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<well_laid_lawn> ochosi:  ^^
<well_laid_lawn> was saying it straight out
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: well... i converted a *.cue to *.iso in windows... maybe the resulting iso works just there...
<ochosi> well_laid_lawn: i'm not sure whether joining an overcrowded channel of mostly ubuntu users asking for xubuntu-users experience is a good idea
<well_laid_lawn> ochosi:  you don't seem too bright - I'll put you on ignore then :]
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs:  afaik it should be fine anywhere if it was made right...
<nicofs> hmm... thanks anyway... no time and energy to solve that now...
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<jose__> can someone help me with this error when playin dvd's--x11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)-- please thanks..
<FusionX> knome: i fixed my problem, actually the problem was -> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9819880#post9819880
<FusionX> but dammit i already uninstalled it
<FusionX> >:/
<jose__> what problem did you have?
<FusionX> jose__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9867153#post9867153
<jose__> thx.. ill check it out
<jrmy> so who knows how to make shortcut keys for volume up down and mute?
<jrmy> since switching to xubuntu i have no idea how to do so
<charlie-tca> You set the shortcut in settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> Do have the keys on your keyboard?
<charlie-tca> Down volume - aumix -v-10 ; Up volume - aumix -v+10 ; Mute - aumix -v0
<charlie-tca> are the settings I use
<Sysi> i think xubuntu default is: amixer set Master/PCM 10%
<Sysi> 10%+/-
<jrmy> charlie-tca: i have it where i push Fn then pgup, pgdn, and home
<jrmy> but they dont work normally so i'd want to create the short cuts
<jrmy> ok so how do i add a nex shortcut for the command of volume up, down, and mute?
<jrmy> new*
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> You set the shortcut in settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> Application shorcuts tab
<jrmy> ok so volume up down and mute are applications?
<jrmy> i need to know the commands for each of theses
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> Down volume - aumix -v-10 ; Up volume - aumix -v+10 ; Mute - aumix -v0
<charlie-tca> For Down volume, the shortcut would be    aumix -v -10
<charlie-tca> The key you are adding is the key on your own keyboard that is used "For Down volume"
<charlie-tca> aumix is the app
<jrmy> ok so when i type in the command to add it do i include the spaces?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jrmy> ok
<charlie-tca> oh, no space after the -v
<jrmy> ok i didnt do that
<jrmy> ok so if i wanted to have it increase slower or faster with the volume up and down i'd just change the number, correct?
<jrmy> or decrease*
<charlie-tca> correct
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jrmy> is there a xfce music player?
<charlie-tca> exaile
<jrmy> thats it?
<charlie-tca> That's it. What's wrong with it?
<jrmy> dont know how to get it to play spc files nor does it minimize to the system tray
<residentgrey> vlc ftw too bad none of the skins ever work right
<jrmy> other then that nothing
<charlie-tca> um, goto Edit -> Preferences -> Appearance, Show tray icon is not checked by default, afair
<jrmy> first i have to reinstall it
<charlie-tca> It should be installed by default in Xubuntu
<jrmy> but i dont know how to make it use the spc library
<jrmy> i uninstalled it
<charlie-tca> I don't know spc
<jrmy> its the native of the snes
<jrmy> theyre sorta liek awesome midi
<charlie-tca> Maybe use vlc for them?
<charlie-tca> or install rythmbox?
<jrmy> i guess rhythmbox coudl work too
<jrmy> could*
<jrmy> does vlc minimize to the tray?
<jrmy> vlc plays video as well right?
<charlie-tca> yup
<residentgrey> yes
<jrmy> if so why have 2 different media players when i could just use one and save space
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it minimizes to the tray
<residentgrey> yes
<residentgrey> i use it everyday
<charlie-tca> I use vlc for dvd's and exaile for everything else. Exaile is just much easier for me
<freaky[t]> hi all. what program should i use for instant messaging ?
<Dasleah> what protocols do you use
<freaky[t]> icq and msn
<Dasleah> MSN, IRC, Google Talk, etcetera
<Dasleah> well most IM programs for Linux are all-in-one solutions
<freaky[t]> ok which one is the default for xubuntu?
<Dasleah> so i guess just have a poke around in the Software Center
<freaky[t]> is there no default for xubuntu?
<Dasleah> no idea
<Dasleah> maybe Empathy?
<charlie-tca> There is pidgin
<Dasleah> it's the default for Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> default in Xubuntu
<Dasleah> yeah, pidgin will work fine
<jrmy> pidgin xubuntu empathy ubuntu
<freaky[t]> ok thank you all :D
<jrmy> i think empathy sucks for the most part
<jrmy> havent tried pidgin
<Dasleah> it's not very flash for MSN
<jrmy> but i only used empathy for irc
<Dasleah> but i mostly use IRC anyway so that's all covered by Xchat2
<Dasleah> yeah, empathy sucks for IRC
<jrmy> xchat is win imo
<jrmy> what i be usin right now
<jrmy> i'd use irssi however cause i liek terminal stuff but i dont know how to use it effectively
<Dasleah> yeah i moved from Konversation to XChat2 and there's no reason for me to go back
<jrmy> btw xchat2?
<jrmy> why the 2?
<Dasleah> because it's the second version?
<jrmy> oh.. i might be using a latter version
<Dasleah> latest is 2.8.9
<jrmy> didnt know of such things
<jrmy> i wonder whats different
<Dasleah> only thing i'm missing in it is graphical emoticons
<Dasleah> which i think can be added, but i'm too lazy
<jrmy> never used emoticons
<jrmy> i think theyre dumb
<Dasleah> mostly handy for me because i frequent channels with a lot of goons
<Dasleah> so being able to understand what some of their obscure emoticons are helps ;)
<freaky[t]> how do i add pidgin to autostart in xubuntu?
<jrmy> ah
<jrmy> autostart never used it but i think its easy
<jrmy> i know how to with gnome
<jrmy> aka ubutnu
<freaky[t]> yea
<jrmy> ubuntu*
<Dasleah> Settings > Session And Startup
<Dasleah> Application Autostart tab, then Add if it's not in the list
<freaky[t]> ok where is "Settings"?
<jrmy> see like i said
<jrmy> applications up at top
<freaky[t]> lol sorry i cant find it in
<Dasleah> for me it's at the top of the mouse menu
<jrmy> yeah click it
<Dasleah> but then i'm running some weird hybrid of Ubuntu and Xubuntu here so things are all over the place
<jrmy> applications > settings > xfce settings manager
<freaky[t]> i found it thank you
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> i think i have 10.10
<jrmy> or whatever the newest is
<charlie-tca> 10.04
<jrmy> oh
<jrmy> then that
<Dasleah> don't think 10.10 will be out for another few weeks yet
<freaky[t]> i have 10.10 aswell
<jrmy> i used sudo apt install whatever then followed instructions on how to make it pure xubuntu
<charlie-tca> 10.10 should be out on 10/10/2010
<Dasleah> date of my wedding
<jrmy> i definitely see a difference in resource usage between ubuntu and xubuntu
<Dasleah> oh yeah
<jrmy> xubuntu only uses half of my ram
<Dasleah> i'm using about 100-200mb less RAM on average doing the same thing under Xubuntu
<knome> for non-support talk, please use #xubuntu-offtopic
<jrmy> ironic since this is about xubuntu
<jrmy> "xubuntu-offtopic"
<knome> it's not ironic, this is a support channel
<Dasleah> with no-one to support right now
<knome> that doesn't change the thing, really.
<Dasleah> nofunallowed.jpg then
<Dasleah> oh well
 * Dasleah shuts up
<jrmy> thats why i talk in my loco channel
<jrmy> its ubuntu however
<jrmy> where can i find out about xchat then?
<jrmy> i'd assume this is an inappropriate place to ask
<Dasleah> xchat.org
<Dasleah> or it's in the Software Centre
<charlie-tca> No, this is not an inappropriate place to ask that question
<knome> xchat is by default in xubuntu so it's not offtopic
<jrmy> really?
<jrmy> i did not know that
<charlie-tca> and talk about the amount of ram saved is also appropriate in this channel
<knome> talk, but not random chatterish thing, imo
<Dasleah> see i can understand that policy in a high-activity channel, sure
<Dasleah> but there's like less then 60 people in here and us just chatting friendly about tangential-related things is the most active i've seen it all week
<jrmy> it all seems relevant imo if it has to do with xubuntu and by doing so gains knowlegde of xubuntu more so
<jrmy> how is this non-supportive?
<Dasleah> it's not like if anyone were to ask a support question we'd tell them to bugger off or anything so a little harmless casual chatting doesn't ruin anything
<knome> the policy is the same for all then channels
<knome> Dasleah, jrmy: sorry, i was just acting before we went totally offtopic. memory usage conversation is okay, but if it's just casual chatting style, i personally think it's not that valuable/necessary
<knome> talking about dropping/switching several applications and gaining on memory or tweaking stuff is okay, imo
<Dasleah> and i think that for an IRC channel of this size and relative low popularity, fostering a friendly community where people can feel they can chat about things that aren't strictly on-topic 100% of the time is valuable / necessary
<Dasleah> but i can understand where you're coming from
<jrmy> and at that stand point i dont really want to come here for help
<jrmy> doesnt come off as friendly
<knome> i understand your point as well, and some friendly 'hey's are okay really, but from experience, stuff like memory usage and/or tweaking easily goes off-topic
<jrmy> well dont be suprised if less people come here
<jrmy> im just one person
<knome> jrmy, i'm sorry you've had that impression
<jrmy> but im not sure how other people will take it
<jrmy> #xchat
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knome> jrmy, those guidelines apply all channels, including #xubuntu, and you agree them on joining
<charlie-tca> But those guidelines have always been looser enforced in Xubuntu channels than in Ubuntu channels
<jrmy> and in both my loco team channel and another ive been in its rarely been that we have to on topic unless a question arises
<knome> charlie-tca, true, but that doesn't mean we are not following them at all
<knome> loco channels are not "official channels"
<knome> or what the term again is...
<charlie-tca> knome: I saw nothing that far off that guidelines were not being followed "at all".
<knome> charlie-tca, core channels?
<jrmy> ok so what is #ubuntu-us-pa and #ubuntu-us-mi?
<freaky[t]> this damn msn since the beginning it says my email address is not verified and i dont know how i can resend the confirmation eMail
<jrmy> perhaps i was mislead on loco?
<charlie-tca> !language | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> jrmy, local community. those channels are exactly loco channels.
<freaky[t]> sorry
<knome> jrmy, eg. not core support channels
<jrmy> oh
<freaky[t]> im german what should i have said instead?
<freaky[t]> i know the word you mean
<knome> freaky[t], leave it out, maybe?
<freaky[t]> but what with should i have replaced it
<jrmy> you could of said darn
<charlie-tca> nothing
<freaky[t]> ok
<charlie-tca> it is not necessary in the sentence.
<knome> jrmy, that's no better
<freaky[t]> yes
<Dasleah> wait, damn is 'bad language', seriously
<Dasleah> what are we 10 years old
<charlie-tca> msn since the beginning it says my email address is not verified and i dont know how i can resend the confirmation eMail
<charlie-tca> is all that is needed
<knome> Dasleah, this channel is family friendly
<Dasleah> it's a perfectly benign expression of frustration
<knome> Dasleah, that means you should act like there actually WERE 10 year olds in this channel
<charlie-tca> This is a family channel. My 10 year grandson does not need to see that
<freaky[t]> ok can any of you linux guys help me with MsN? lolol
<Dasleah> but it's like one of the most non-offensive words possible
<Dasleah> there are names for colours that invoke more negative connotations
<charlie-tca> Dasleah: It is offensive to many people
<knome> freaky[t], afaik you'll have to deal that with msn
<jrmy> although in its proper use it should not be
<jrmy> and yes pastors use this word
<knome> freaky[t], maybe login to msn passport or so
<jrmy> ie damned when you go to hell
<freaky[t]> knome, where is this passport page?
<knome> freaky[t], passport.com? please refer to microsoft on this, IM clients do not handle this kind of stuff
<knome> jrmy, stop right now.
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<jrmy> so that was offensive?
<charlie-tca> Okay, for information only! knome and I are both channel ops here. That language will not be tolerated and will result in getting you kicked out
<jrmy> amazing
<knome> jrmy, i know that's a proper use when you're in the church, but irc is a bit different - especially as this is a support channel, not a preaching one
<jrmy> w/e i dont have to come here
<jrmy> bye
<charlie-tca> Sorry, knome. I may not always agree, but I will not disagree on offensive issues
<freaky[t]> lol their page is down
<knome> charlie-tca, no problem.
<freaky[t]> i love microsoft </irony>
<Dasleah> and people wonder why Linux has a reputation for being full of grumpy old neckbeards
<knome> charlie-tca, always agreeing on anything is not possible, really
<Dasleah> i'm out
<knome> being a little tense here tonight, are we? ò.O
<charlie-tca> apparently, if you can't say everything you want to, it is not worth being here?
<knome> mmh. don't know. works for me, really
<freaky[t]> "might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address." ... perfect timing ...
<charlie-tca> I don't mind seeing a little off-topic straying, but I do mind flagrant violations of the guidelines...
<knome> freaky[t], passport.com works for me
<freaky[t]> knome, it's just the account management site which seems to be down
<knome> right... a new try tomorrow, then?
<freaky[t]> knome, does it work for you?
<knome> freaky[t], haven't tried and right now, do not have time
<freaky[t]> ok
<freaky[t]> ill try again tomorrow then, thank you
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> charlie-tca, a little offtopic is okay yeah, but as i said, it easily leads to being more offtopic. i know that happens with me as well. that's why i said sorry to both of them, but apparently they wanted to stick with the attitude against any authority.
<charlie-tca> Yes, that is what I saw happen too.
<charlie-tca> I tried not to jump you. I am sorry if it felt like I was.
<knome> no problem at all. probably good you said that.
<charlie-tca> You know, the one that used the language first dropped it as soon I asked. The other two though...
<charlie-tca> knome: you gonna be at UDS this time?
<knome> charlie-tca, nope.
<charlie-tca> hmm, hoped to meet you in person
<knome> charlie-tca, oh well, didn't apply for sponsorship, and at this time, i don't know if a trip to US would have been possible anyway
<charlie-tca> ah, I see. I think sometimes we (the US) make it very difficult for people
<knome> it's kind of far away from here... ;]
<charlie-tca> yes, that it is
<knome> and without sponsoring, quite expensive
<charlie-tca> I would not expect it without sponsorship
<knome> mm-hmm. maybe some can do. partial sponsorship from own company or so
<charlie-tca> still expensive
<knome> it is
#xubuntu 2010-09-21
<subspider> how do i know if my graphic is working properlly
<subspider> cus i think its not
<well_laid_lawn> check the log to see the driver being used maybe
<manbullphoenix> So how's this thing work?  Like AOL chat rooms back in the day?
<well_laid_lawn> it's a support channel - someone needs support and asks - someone responds :]
<ubuXubu> good morning
<sasaniak> hello
<sasaniak> i have a small problem and it would help a lot if you had some advice:
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need to tell us about it sasaniak :]
<sasaniak> today i rebooted with the latest kernel update and my wifi stopped working - network manager says that wireless is disabled
<sasaniak> rfkill list states that 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<sasaniak> 	Hard blocked: yes
<sasaniak> i tried googling, tried some advice with rmmod-ing and modprobing modules for hp_accel and iwlagn
<sasaniak> but that didn't help
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do wireless - if noone else answers now ask again in a bit :]
<Sysi> sasaniak: right click on icon in panel
<Sysi> "activate wireless" cecked?
<sasaniak> Sysi: it's greyed out, can't click
<sasaniak> also,
<sasaniak> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sasaniak> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<sasaniak> tried googling for that too, found some open bugs in ubuntu but my HW configuration was different so I didn't know if i should file a new bug report or add a comment or what :)
<sasaniak> my humble assumption is that the "hardware switch" (a button on my laptop) doesn't work for some reason (maybe an updated package with a bug)
<YeahRight> how can i administer my xubuntu installation from xfce desktop?
<YeahRight> google suggests there seems to have to be some system -> administration menu but i dont seem to have that?
<Sysi> YeahRight: what do ypu mean by administrating
<YeahRight> configure
<YeahRight> hostname for example
<YeahRight> from the gui
<YeahRight> thanks for replying btw :-)
<Sysi> install system-config-something packages
<Sysi> maybe with those
<Sysi> xubuntu doesn't have yast :P
<YeahRight> thats not insatlled by default then?
<Sysi> not at least all of them
<Sysi> idk if you even could use yast on anything but suse
<YeahRight> well it sounds weird to me i cant configure anything from a gui in xubuntu..
<sasaniak> well
<sasaniak> hostname is something that you change once a year maybe
<YeahRight> well you need to configure it when setting it up
<sasaniak> you usually configure it while installing :)
<YeahRight> and network settings need to be configured too
<YeahRight> yeah well something changed
<sasaniak> you can use network-manager (it should be installed, it's the icon with two monitors)
<Sysi> see what you can do with system-config-network
<YeahRight> i just would have thought i wouldnt have to need to edit all kinds of config files manually in xubuntu
<Sysi> *buntus aren't really made for hc configuring
<YeahRight> whats "system-config-network"?
<Sysi> install it and see
<YeahRight> with synaptics?
<YeahRight> doesnt seem to be there
<sasaniak> YeahRight: you can't configure it through network-manager ?
<Sysi> not very much but something
<YeahRight> i dont see any network manager either
<Sysi> icon in panel
<sasaniak> it's an icon with two monitors
<sasaniak> if you don't have it (which would be weird), try installing network-manager
<YeahRight> ok i see that
<Sysi> (i'm comfy with config files, they're usually easier than most GUIs)
<well_laid_lawn> +1
<YeahRight> doesnt let me configure much..can only disconnect
<YeahRight> and config files are only easier when you already know all about them
<sasaniak> YeahRight: right click on it, there should be something like "settings"
<sasaniak> or change connections
<sasaniak> or something like that
<YeahRight> you're right
<YeahRight> but it doesn allow me to change the hostname
<sasaniak> well, not the hostname, i thought you wanted to change some network settings too
<sasaniak> 12:29 < YeahRight> and network settings need to be configured too
<YeahRight> yeah i was interested in that too :-) so thanks
<sasaniak> you're welcome ;)
<well_laid_lawn> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<YeahRight> i guess xubuntu isnt too user friendly with respect to a gui then
<YeahRight> i'll do that then ubottu .. thanks
<well_laid_lawn> changing hostname is the same in all ubuntus
<YeahRight> i was just expecting some general place to look at / change certain system settings
<well_laid_lawn> part  of what makes xubuntu a lighter distro is the lack of reliance on "middleman" apps
<YeahRight> i understand that but being able to modify system settings seemed too essential to me to just leave out :-)
<YeahRight> i mean other less relevant stuff is still included in menus
<YeahRight> another question .. how can i force a disk check the next reboot?
<well_laid_lawn> YeahRight:  try    sudo  shutdown -rF now
<YeahRight> well_laid_lawn : thanks for the reply
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<YeahRight> well google suggested that too and i did do that but the weird thing is i cannot see any proof afterwards it did happen
<YeahRight> and while booting it doesnt show anything either
<YeahRight> i checked /var/log/fschk
<well_laid_lawn> you have the splash screen running?
<YeahRight> i think so..can i disable that somehow?
<YeahRight> xubutu is running in vmware
<well_laid_lawn> at the grub menu select the kernel you want and press   e   (for edit) - arrow down to the kernel boot line and press   e   - move to the end of the line and remove the word splash - hit b for boot   iirc
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to hold the shift key down at boot to get the grub menu
<YeahRight> cool..clear insructions :-)
<YeahRight> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> it's been a while since I've done that
 * Succorbenoth waves at everyone!
<likemindead> Any PCSX-Reloaded users in here? I just installed the latest version on my laptop (Xubuntu 10.04) and the audio is all screwy. FF7 played fine but Castlevania: SoTN is awful.
 * eeffoc waves at everyone! 'ello.
<Sysi> eeffoc: why you do that and then leave?
<Sysi> different nick last time but same host
<eeffoc> I'm remoted into my server at home; networking issues. Gotta love comcast.
<eeffoc> Just switched my /nick.
<eeffoc> maybe, can't remember; lot
<eeffoc> s  of problems happening, lol.
 * eeffoc apologizes.
<Sysi> i just wondered :)
<eeffoc> How
<eeffoc> 's it going?
<eeffoc> Have you been using xfce/xubuntu for a while now?
<rgnr> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sysi> !botabuse | FYI
<ubottu> FYI: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MichealH> Sysi: It seems he calls that factiod to get accessto the channel
<Sysi> what?
<MichealH> He calls !ru to get into the #ubuntu-ru channel
<Sysi> he can do it in query too
<MichealH> He obviously uses xchat and the convenience of right clicking ... I understand
<MichealH> We need someone to tell him
<MichealH> Give him a heads up
 * MichealH gets out Google Translate
<knome> rgnr, please do not use the factoids to join channels. with most clients, you can join any channel with /join #ubuntu-ru in your client.
<knome> rgnr, understood?
<MichealH> knome: /win 27
<MichealH> Oops
<MichealH> Sorry
<eeffoc> So, does anyone know how to appropriately remove a user from xfce/xubuntu? I gave my sis-in-law an old laptop and installed xubuntu on it for her. User name is her name. She got a new laptop, gave the old one back. I created a new user; wanted to use the laptop for IRC, reading comics, etc. Anyway, went to remove the old user (hers) by running the sudo deluser command, and it says she is still logged on. I tried removing her the 'gu
<eeffoc> still did not work.
<knome> eeffoc, applications -> system -> users and groups
<eeffoc> I can log into her account just fine; I've even tried logging out without saving the session.
<eeffoc> Yea, that was what I meant by 'gui' way.
<eeffoc> It seemed to delete the user just fine, but when I reboot, it boots right back into that username.
<Sysi> change gdm config
<eeffoc> That would basically leave the user, but allow me to have it auto boot into the user of my choosing, correct?
<Sysi> at least
<eeffoc> My only concern with that is the fact that I've only got 40 gig's of hdd space... O_o   LoL    which, it probably doesn't take that much space having an unused, empty username, huh>?
<Sysi> system → login screen
<Sysi> sudo rm -rf /home/deleteduser
<eeffoc> oooo, nice
<eeffoc> I'll give that one a shot as soon as I get home from work. =)
<eeffoc> Does anyone happen to use Samba or anything to connect to a Windows shared drive?
<eeffoc> I'm able to connect to my drives perfectly.
<eeffoc> My only problem lies with actually opening the files...
<eeffoc> lol...
<eeffoc> My hope was to keep my comic/ebook files on my network storage drives. The files are .cbr, .cbz and .pdf files, also some .chm. I use Comix on xubuntu, which works excellent locally, but I can't seen to open said .cbr or .cbz file through Samba.
<knome> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<instal85> hello
<instal85> iget stock on the 85%
<instal85> what   happen there?
#xubuntu 2010-09-22
<jrmy> why do i even still come here?
<jrmy> wrog window
<jrmy> wrong*
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code...
<MichealH> Morning Balsaq
<Leroy> Listen, you fuckers, you screwheads. Here is a man who would not take it anymore. A man who stood up against the scum, the cunts, the dogs, the filth, the shit. Here is a man who stood up.
<Balsaq> good morning leroy
<Leroy> :)
<Leroy> hi Balsaq
<Balsaq> do they make wubi in the xubuntu distro
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Balsaq> i mean...i realize one could do wubi and then change the desktop to xfce but it would be better if wubi did xubuntu right off the bat
<Sysi> Balsaq: afaik xubuntu images contain wubi
<dandra> Hi
<dandra> anybody here?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Balsaq> what do u mean Sysi
<Balsaq> when i googled wubi and downloaded it i didnt see a choice for xubuntu
<Sysi> Balsaq: put xubuntu image to usb-stick with unetbootin or insert xubuntu cd, windows should suggest instaling it
<Balsaq> so that technique does what wubi does?
<Sysi> xubuntu image contains wubi.exe, IIRC
<Balsaq> i see
<Sysi> i've never used it and never gonna use it, i'm not sure :P
<Balsaq> i put it in one computer
<Balsaq> its very nice
<Sysi> it can cause weird problems
<Balsaq> i usually just partition and format myself
<Balsaq> i didnt know that
<Balsaq> yikes i put it in my new laptop
<Sysi> and it requires windows :b
<Balsaq> ah i see
<Balsaq> has 10.10 smoothed out yet
<micahg> does xfburn have verify capabilities?  I don't see an option for it
<micahg> nm, found xfce 5465
<bubuzzz> hello
<bubuzzz> i got a problem when installing qt4 config
<bubuzzz> everytime i change the theme into gtk +
<bubuzzz> the language is also changed as well
<bubuzzz> it is like this
<bubuzzz> http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae280/jasonvoorheeszzz/Screenshot-12.png
<bubuzzz> how can i solve it ?
<Balsaq> !restore panels
<Balsaq> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I'm, trying to connect to share??
<Sysi> wrong passwd?
<Sysi> you need to give passwd of share, not passwd of xubuntu machine
<st__> Sysi, of course it's my right password for account on windows 'server'
<kaia_> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | kaia_
<ubottu> kaia_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaia_> i am running a mashine with xubuntu and just installed another HD where i want to see some DATA, pls help
<charlie-tca> !patience | kaia_
<ubottu> kaia_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<charlie-tca> asking in more than one channel is simply going to make people upset
<kaia_> ok! my way
<kaia_> i'll try to boot with knoppix and browse the HDs in  there
<kaia_> cya
<charlie-tca> or just create the mount point and mount it in terminal
<charlie-tca> well, that went well!
 * eeffoc waves at anyone paying attention! 'ello.
<knome> !hi | eeffoc
<ubottu> eeffoc: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eeffoc> how goes it?
<TheSheep> bots have taken over and run the channel now
<eeffoc> seems that way...
 * eeffoc pokes TheSheep...feels reel...is he a bot...?
<charlie-tca> Well, I would do more if my connection was a tiny bit faster...
<filou> hi, is it possible to use the ubuntu one service with xubuntu_
<charlie-tca> yes
<filou> cool, how can I use it_
<charlie-tca> Just install the gnome ubuntuone client
<charlie-tca> It should work with Thunar
<filou> wow, good news! Thanks a lot Charlie, I will instantly test it
<tom_3333> hi
<tom_3333> ist hier deutsch oder englisch?
<charlie-tca> this is an english language channel
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tom_3333> ja, hab ich verständnis ;)
 * eeffoc waves! i'm back...again. 
 * charlie-tca waves back
<subspider> i can't use webcam what do i have to install ??
<subspider> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
#xubuntu 2010-09-23
<ubuXubu> good evening xubuntu...
<Takeasy> my xubuntu doesn't give sound, any solution?
<Takeasy> i can hear sound in Windows in same computer
<well_laid_lawn> Takeasy:  does it show in   aplay -l   in terminal ?
<Takeasy> yes, well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> Takeasy:  is everything turned up in   alsamixer   ?
<Takeasy> which one should i turn up?
<well_laid_lawn> Takeasy:  I would turn them all up until it works :]
<Takeasy> some can't turn up
<well_laid_lawn> that happens...
<Takeasy> Headphone, Line Jack, Mic boost, stereo mic
<well_laid_lawn> headphone should turn up
<Takeasy> the problem is i can't
<well_laid_lawn> are you using the headphone now?
<well_laid_lawn> I would make sure the pcm is the default in the sound icons config - right click it
<Takeasy> right click which one?
<well_laid_lawn> the one in the panel
<Takeasy> ok
<Takeasy> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/125/screenshot2vo.png
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine - have you checked the sound icons config for what is default?
<Takeasy> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9162/screenshot3ij.png
<well_laid_lawn> in the switches or options tab you should be able to select the default :]
<Takeasy> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7655/screenshot4v.png
<well_laid_lawn> looks like I had that wrong then...
<Takeasy> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6408/screenshot5cx.png
<well_laid_lawn> what does the file   /etc/asound.state   have in it pls
<Takeasy> no such file
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> ouit of ideas try
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Takeasy> how to find "Volume applet"?
<jrmy> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<jrmy> sweet
<jrmy> apparently not quake 1 or 2
<jrmy> :[
<well_laid_lawn> Takeasy:  the volume applet is the icon in the panel
<Takeasy> brb
<Hana> Can someone help me with connecting to wireless internet in Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hana> ...thank you
<well_laid_lawn> that's all I know about wifi :]
<csemple> my kid was hitting buttons on the keyboard, and now the screen size is buggered only in xfce
<csemple> the login manager (gnome's) uses the full screen, but as soon as I log into xfce, The area that is used by the screen shrinks and I have these thick black borders on the sides that are not being used
<csemple> another thing I noticed is the screen res. doesn't stick when I reboot the computer
<csemple> or log out
<paulau> hi everybody
<paulau> i have an issue when i plug a second ecran
<paulau> before a was with ubuntu 10.04 and multi screen works
<paulau> now i am with xubuntu 10.04 and multi screen does'nt work
<paulau> can you help me pleaze?
<Sysi> install arandr and set up with it
<paulau> ok thanks
<paulau> for information , why works with ubuntu and not with xubuntu?
<Sysi> by just plugging in? i can't even guess
<paulau> yep just pluggin it
<paulau> thanks for arandr works
<paulau> ok arandr doesn't support resolution 1980*1080
<paulau> i want to force this resolution, can you help me?
<Sysi> it worked with ubuntu?
<Sysi> did you do reinstallation, what graphics card?
<paulau> yes work with ubuntu
<paulau> with ubuntu al works alone
<paulau> i doesn't install graphics card
<Sysi> do you have two different installations or two desktops?
<paulau> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Sysi> have you installed updates?
<paulau> yes
<Sysi> very strange
<paulau> i have read thah arandr doesn't support 1980
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sysi> cli but works
<Sysi> (command line)
<paulau> ok
<paulau> i must replace arandr by xrandr?
<Sysi> not replace
<paulau> ?
<Sysi> xrandr is used from terminal
<paulau> ok
<paulau> in fact, when i chosse 1980*1080 i have my task bar in middle of my screen
<paulau> and i must have my second screen in bottom
<paulau> hum ok i have found
<paulau> sorry
<paulau> thank
 * eeffoc waves! 'ello.
<psycho_oreos> hi
<eeffoc> how goes it?
<psycho_oreos> tired, you?
<eeffoc> same, although I am drinking coffee...the sun is up...meh...
<eeffoc> tired nonetheless.
<psycho_oreos> hehe, in the irony of your handle as well
<psycho_oreos> its night time where I am anyway
<eeffoc> X_x yep. ah, night is far better than the morn.
<eeffoc> I am sitting 60 miles from home, remoted into my server, supposed to be working... lol...
<eeffoc> getting paid to IRC and drinking free coffee!
<psycho_oreos> you lucky person heh
<eeffoc> lmao
<eeffoc> i wouldnt mind having a halloween orange filled oreo right about now O_o
<eeffoc> goth oresos, fts.
<eeffoc> *ftw...errr
<psycho_oreos> lol I was about to say :p
<eeffoc> OREOS
<eeffoc> typos FTL.
<eeffoc> not enough eeffoc.
<eeffoc> it's only 8am here... blagh... i just had to drive 60 miles to get to this dreadful place, lol... cut me some slack...
<psycho_oreos> :p
<eeffoc> Do you happen to know the difference between the xfce session and the xubuntu session?
<eeffoc> I was tooling around my laptop yesterday, looking and the login screen and noticed that you can login using one or the other...
<eeffoc> *looking at the login screen
<psycho_oreos> I think they're more or less the same but xfce cannot start on its own for older versions afaik
<eeffoc> hmm, weird.
<eeffoc> do you read comics or ebooks on your machine?
<corvinus> hi
 * eeffoc waves at corvinus! 
<eeffoc> hello.
<eeffoc> better question, psycho_oreos, do you use Samba, or any other software, to remotely - wirelessly connect to a windows/networked shared drive in order to open media files?
<psycho_oreos> eeffoc, yes a long while ago I did that
<eeffoc> I've been having trouble opening the files through Samba. My laptop I've got xubuntu on only has a 40 gig hdd; I wanted to use it as an IRC/comic/ebook reader/netbook kind of deal. I keep all of my media on my server. I am able to connect to it easily and see the files (all .cbr or .cbz for comics) in Samba, but am unable to open them using the comic reader software, Comix, in xubuntu. I've trolled various forums for ALL types of me
<psycho_oreos> eeffoc, have you tried copying the files locally onto xubuntu then running them with that comix?
<Sysi> they should be just renamed zip files
<eeffoc> psycho, yea, once I copy them locally, I can open them just fine with comcix. I've got about two gigs worth of material on my desktop now, just to be able to read. Sysi, that's primarily all they are: the .cbr's are .rar files, whereas the .cbz's are .zips. BTW, Sysi, thank you SO MUCH for your help the other day with the user deletion stuff! It worked marvelous!!!
<eeffoc> After being able to directly boot into my new user name, I was able to remove the old user by 'sudo deluser ____', which did not prompt the 'user is currently logged on' message! Yay!
<eeffoc> psycho, even if there was a way to transfer said .cbr or .cbzs over my network from windows to xubuntu, putting them on my xubuntu machine just until I could read them, that would work. I just can't even get them to do that. I have tried connecting through Gigolo, which allows me to connect to my windows shares, but doesn't show anything inside the actual shared drive. I've tried Pyneighborhood to no avail either...same results as G
<eeffoc> Sysi and I spoke about it a few days back; I had mentioned that I tried partioning one of my network drives, reformatting the partition FAT32, instead of NFTS, as I didn't know if that would be an issue...but it did not make a difference either. So, I'm kind of at a stand still...It's no big deal copying my files to the flash drive, but, technically this should be viable.
<psycho_oreos> eeffoc, hmm when I did it I didn't have a fancy frontend that time, I just used the mount tool under CLI
<knome> how do i change the resolution in gdm? ubuntu falsely thinks i have a resolution bigger than i do and i encounter some problems with that.
<knome> brb
<Sysi> knome: xorg.conf?
<eeffoc> hmmm, haven't tried it that way, psycho. that's probably easier, lol.
<eeffoc> well, I take that back, I was able to CLI my way through Samba with smbclient, getting into my shared drive and navigating to be able to see all of my .cbrs and .cbzs.
<eeffoc> Once I am at that point, is there a command to transfer files? or open files with comix? Most of the time, I'll open a terminal and run 'comix' to open comix, then gui my way to open said comic file.
<paulau> hi everybody
<paulau> i have an aluminium keyboard on my xubuntu
<paulau> the keys <> and @# are not at the good place
<paulau> i haven't find a solution can you help me plz?
<charlie-tca> If the keys are physically in a bad place, change keyboards or assign shortcuts to other keys
<paulau> the keys are at the good place on the keyboard but when i type on @ u have a < at the screen
<charlie-tca> What keyboard layout are you using?
<paulau> Aluminium Apple keyboard
<charlie-tca> change the layout then, to have the keys re-assigned to the correct places
<paulau> ? i must test all layout??
<charlie-tca> If the keys in that layout are defined wrong, you will need to try another one.
<paulau> i have test all apple layout
<charlie-tca> I think so. I do not know which layout will work for your keyboard
<paulau> i don't know too
<Takeasy> er........my xubuntu has no sound, but i can hear sound in windows in the same computer
<Takeasy> how to solve it?
<paulau> click on the sound icon and add controles
<Sysi-> have you checked everything unmuted? what sound card
<Takeasy> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/4118/screenshot3ci.png
<Sysi-> pulseaudio?
<paulau> change sound card
<Takeasy> Chipset is AD1981B
<Takeasy> One 0.5W internal speaker (mono)
<Takeasy> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8862/screenshot6g.png
<Takeasy> how to change sound card? you mean physically?
<Sysi-> driver from dropdown menu
<Takeasy> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6126/screenshot7f.png
<Takeasy> like this?
<paulau> yes and add controles
<Takeasy> select which card?
<paulau> second
<Takeasy> only one control can be select
<paulau> select it
<Takeasy> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5226/screenshot8j.png
<paulau> if doesn't work choose third
<Sysi-> lspci | grep -i audio
<Takeasy> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5286/screenshot9i.png
<Takeasy> still no sound
<Takeasy> lspci | grep -i audio
<Takeasy> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Takeasy> still no sound
<jrmy> bbl
<tom3333> hello user
<charlie-tca> !hi | tom3333
<ubottu> tom3333: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> <tom3333> i have a small problem. i have two screenshavers. and of both TFTs i see the same. what can i do?
<charlie-tca> anyone?
<Sysi-> arandr?
<charlie-tca> tom3333: are you using arandr?
<Sysi-> (i mean i didn't quite get what's the problem)
<thomas__> ist hier jemand der deutsch spricht?
<charlie-tca> two screens, wants different screensavers on each one, I think
<charlie-tca> !de | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<thomas__> ok. alles klar.
<charlie-tca> tom3333: You want two different images on two screens, or two screensavers on two screens?
<thomas__> yes. of both screens are the same
<charlie-tca> Sysi: wants two different images on his dual monitors
<Sysi-> for background?
<charlie-tca> all the time
<Sysi-> arandr would be for configuring dualhead
<thomas__> hmmh thats not good
<charlie-tca> So, needs to install arandr?
<thomas__> ok. and then?
<Sysi-> use it :)
<thomas__> must i go at root or at superuser?
<Sysi-> no
<thomas__> install?
<Sysi-> for installing yes
<thomas__> ok i do it.
<Aquina> Does it make a drifference for an old Radeon 9550 Pro to upgrade from official Ubuntu Catalyst 8.3 (fglrx) to the latest one (9.x)? I have severe trouble getting to run Half Life 2 in hardy using WINE 1.2
<Sysi-> does HL2 use openGL?
<Aquina> no I don't think so but I never cecked that.
<Sysi-> then propably not
<Aquina> I can avtually load the game and start it. When I'm on the train I see only fragments of the Train like when disabling textures in Wordlcraft 2.1/Valve Hammer Editor 3.x
<Sysi-> could open driver be better?
<thomas__> :-)
<Sysi-> newest open.. not in hardy's kernel
<Aquina> I'd like to first figure out wheter It's a problem with hardy (kernel), The fxlrx (v8.3) driver or wine 1.2. I don't even know where to start. I at least realized som people got the game working in lucid. I also made two dozen other gmaes running (including ones from Steam); not HL2 however. :-(
<Sysi-> i'd try lucid and new open driver
<Aquina> (sry for the typos -- new kb)
<Sysi-> old ati propietary drivers afaik are pretty bad
<Aquina> hm...
<charlie-tca> heh, my old keyboard doesn't spell good either :-)
<Aquina> I've got to keep hardy (policy).
<thomas__> must i the pc new starting when i had arandr install?
 * charlie-tca hopes to get one of them "good spelling" next time
<Aquina> And I don't have enogh spare machines either (except servers and routers which won't help).
<Sysi-> negative
<Sysi-> Aquina: you maybe could try kernel from ppa
<Sysi-> with new open driver
<Aquina> Huh? Is that possible?
<charlie-tca> thomas__: not after installing arandr, but you might need to restart after using it
<Sysi-> Aquina: worst thing to happen should be that you can't boot to that new kernel
<thomas__> new starting  yes or no? my english is miserable  :-(
<Sysi-> thomas__: not
<thomas__> ok. thanks
<Aquina> Can you point me to that specific PPA, Sysi_ since I can't find it. :-(
<Aquina> I only found one for Lucid: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Sysi-> you see the deb-lines?
<Sysi-> add those to /etc/apt/sources list, replace 'lucid' with 'hardy'
<Sysi-> *sources.list
<Aquina> oh
<Sysi-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<Aquina> Ok, I realize thats what I ogften died with the SRC repos wehn I had to download lucid source packages and build them on my hardy box. That works for a package with few deps.
<Aquina> Thanx anyway, Sysi-! :-)
<Sysi-> hopefully that works
<thomas__> bye
<Edward_Elric> Hello!
<Edward_Elric> I have a quick question about a laptop I am likely to get next monday.
<Edward_Elric> Anybody here? =P
<Sysi-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<likemindead> What's up, Edward_Elric?
<Edward_Elric> I am going to get the following laptop:
<Edward_Elric> 700 MHZ pentium 3 processor, 256 MB ram, 40 GB HArddisk, Wifi network card included, dvd/cd player
<charlie-tca> Take the desktop cd with you and make sure it works in it
<Edward_Elric> I think it can run xubuntu given the specs, but do you guys think the processor is fast enough?
<charlie-tca> and it will run slow, with only 256MB
<likemindead> Is it a Dell C610? I have one with those specs (though I upped the RAM to 1GB).
<likemindead> It runs Xubuntu well with the additional RAM (which is cheap these days).
<Edward_Elric> I forgot wich laptop it was for a second, but I am sure does are the spec
<charlie-tca> destkop cd works as a live cd, so try it before you buy
<Edward_Elric> how slow would 256 mb ram work?
<charlie-tca> very
<likemindead> Annoyingly so.
<Edward_Elric> it currently runs windows xp smoothly
<Edward_Elric> but that's a korean version.
<likemindead> It will especially be bad on flash heavy web sites.
<Edward_Elric> All I am planning on using it for is typing, web browsing (mail and forums and youtube), playing some music and watching a video every now and then.
<Edward_Elric> No rendering, gaming, or other really taxing stuff.
<Sysi-> web browsing and videos are heavy for low-end
<likemindead> Just get a bit more RAM from eBay or something. It'll be great then.
<TheSheep> youtube/flash can be slow on a 1.6Ghz 2GB ram computer
<TheSheep> and the operating system doesn't matter here much
<Edward_Elric> allright I will buy some more ram
<Sysi-> it does.. flash is made for windows
<Sysi-> it sucks on mac also :)
<Edward_Elric> but would it be able to display a 480P 20 minute anime with the current specs?
<Sysi-> propably
<Sysi-> btw javascript eats more memory than flash
<TheSheep> Sysi-: what does that even mean?
<Sysi-> TheSheep: websites with Js use much RAM
<TheSheep> Sysi-: it's like saying that Pascal eats more memory than Erlang, or somethnig -- languages don't eat memory
<Sysi-> TheSheep: yes, things made with them do
<Sysi-> lots of js should take more memory than lots of flash
<TheSheep> Sysi-: so... you say that programs written in one language universally eat less memory than programs written in another language
<TheSheep> Sysi-: that doesn't make much sense
<Sysi-> TheSheep: it does if you don't be very literal
<Sysi-> if i say something in a stupid way, it doesn't mean you have to understand it stupidly :P
<TheSheep> Sysi-: that's why I asked for a clarification, but I still don't understand it
<Sysi-> TheSheep: if website has lots of javascript, it makes browser to use much ram
<Edward_Elric> Hmm I checked on the internet a bit and some people say it's slow some say it flies. I think I will try =P
<Edward_Elric> Then maybe ad ram if it's slow.
<Edward_Elric> anyway I am going to return to my university Japanese studies. Bye ;-)
<TheSheep> Sysi-: same with flash
<Sysi-> TheSheep: afaik it don't still easily use as much
<Sysi-> (but more cpu)
<Sysi-> but maybe flash is more easily used more
<TheSheep> Sysi-: I think you need to compare things that do roughly the same thing, comparing banners with map display systems doesn't make much sense
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-09-24
<jrmy> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<jrmy> !quake 3
<ubuXubu> good morning people of xubuntu.
<ubuXubu> can xubuntu be fine tuned to use a flash drive as virtual memory (pagefile) to increase its overall memory?
<visitor1> anybody in here managed to get smooth 1080p playback from mkv. files?
<edakiri> Is there a convenient image viewer which will not bring down a computer by attempting to thumbnail very large dimensioned images (which may be small in file size) in a directory?
<visitor1> i already tried smplayer but to no good
<edakiri> No (mkv)
<edakiri> visitor1: best luck i have had is with mplayer.  see doc or faq for speeding playback
<eeffoc> There
<eeffoc> s always so many people in here for no one to ever be talking, lmao...
<Sysi-> xubuntu works too well :P
<eeffoc> This is true! Maybe I'll join the Windows chat! hahaha
<eeffoc> There are never any problems with xubuntu, it's just inexperienced users like myself looking for help.
<psycho_oreos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<visitor1> anybody in here managed to get smooth 1080p playback from mkv. files?
<visitor1> the hardware should be powerfull enough
<visitor1> its a pentium 5200 with onboard nvidia 9400
<Sysi-> visitor1: propietary driver?
<Sysi-> do you use compositing?
<visitor1> i use the nvidia driver,195.36.24, and no compositing
<Sysi-> have you tried vlc?
<visitor1> yes, i think ihave tried all the usual video player for ubuntu lol
<visitor1> also this vdpau stuff
<Sysi-> then i think that nvidia isn't enough :P
<visitor1> well i wouldnt think so but maybe you are right,have to test with windows
<nikolam> Bah.
<nikolam> I would like to set up my eeepc nbook, to be locked after coming back from screensaver/standy
<nikolam> also xscreensaver does not allow to switch user on xubuntu 10.04
<nikolam> so i had to instal gnome-screensaver instead
<well_laid_lawn> I thought gnomescreensaver had that as an option
<eeffoc> if you want to set it up to lock from screensaver; make sure /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver is added as an "Autostarted Application under Xfce -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications
<charlie-tca> nikolam: you could just add the user-switcher applet to the panel
<charlie-tca> I don't think either screensaver has a "switch user" option. It is a separate applet in Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Aicasn> in a shell script, what would case $UID not to be set?
<Aicasn> #!/bin/sh -e echo $UID prints nothing
<well_laid_lawn> Aicasn:  try  #!/bin/bash - sh = dash
<Aicasn> true.  dash doesn't track $UID ?
<well_laid_lawn> obviously not...
<Aicasn> hmm. what's the POSIX way to check that user == superuser?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know if dash has a -e option even
<Aicasn> it does
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> whoami   maybe ?
<nikolam> charlie-tca, xscreensaver have "switch" but not working anymore on 10.04. Alo gnome-screensaver has switch user and it is working. It is important in times when screen is locked and someone else need to use desktop without logging off current user .
<nikolam> But my personal problem now is how to force screen locking when going on standby oand on screen saver activation
<nikolam> because it si nbook
<nikolam> it worked on 9.10
<charlie-tca> Add the user switch applet to the pane, then you can switch users anytime you want to
<nikolam> ChanServ,
<nikolam> charlie-tca, right. but pane is not accesible if compoutee is locked!
<nikolam> my solution is to use gnome-screensaver
<charlie-tca> you are right. If the screen is locked, there should be no other user using it. If they can use it, they can also access your files
<nikolam> charlie-tca, they can not see other people files because they log in under separate loging credentials. Home user directory is preventing them from it
<nikolam> it is very normal on linux desktop to log in on same machine several times for several users
<charlie-tca> If I can log in on any name, I can also force the system to show me any files
<nikolam> only those that know username/password for user can use that user account. that is normal setting on any unix-like system.
<charlie-tca> If you think so
<Sysi-> xscreensaver does have option for "new login"?
<nikolam> Sysi, yes but not working pas 9.10
<nikolam> i put gnome-screensaver package and it does what is suposed to. (removing xscreensaver)
<nikolam> problem I have is that does not get locked after coming up out of standby
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> Howdy, slow-motion.
<slow-motion> hi likemindead
<resixian> i made a desktop launcher for a custom shell script. the icon is present on the desktop but double clicking it only opens the file in mousepad
<charlie-tca> Did you make the file executable?
<charlie-tca> chmod +x FILENAME
<resixian> the .desktop file must be +x  ?
<charlie-tca> no, the file you are trying to run, if it is a script
<resixian> it is a script and its 744
<resixian> and i also tried another launcher with /bin/bash ~/.bin/myscript.sh
<charlie-tca> if ~/.bin/myscript.sh is not executable, it will not work
<resixian> it is executable. hence the '744'
<resixian> 7 meaning user has +rwx
<resixian> but thats not really the point anyway
<resixian> somehow xfce is not associated *.desktop files with the exo-<whatever the launcher app is>
<Sysi-> resixian: do you want it to be runned in xfce4-terminal from desktop?
<charlie-tca> 744 is executable only by owner. I think you need others too
<Sysi-> launcher would then be 'xfce4-terminal -x ~/.bin/myscript.sh'
<resixian> no terminal. its just a bash script that launches python gui
<resixian> but i got it
<charlie-tca> 744 is executable only by owner. I think you need others too
<resixian> the tilde is not expanded
<resixian> e.g. ~/.bin/myscript is not found
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is using dash, which does not expand it
<resixian> i found this by trying 'exo-open ~/Desktop/Foo.desktop'
<Sysi-> try absolute path
<resixian> the absolute path is only needed int he .desktop file. from the cli ~ is expanded
<resixian> still had to associate the file with 'exo-open'
<resixian> which is wierd to me
<resixian> ty for the help
<resixian> charlie-tca: also 744 was enough
<charlie-tca> Okay. Glad you got it.
<resixian> another question. i keep having to re-enter wpa keys across reboots (for the same ap)
<resixian> on <my usual distro> i enter this in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<resixian> is there something i must do from the network manager to make these persistent?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of
<charlie-tca> I don't use wireless, myself
<charlie-tca> umm, have you tried entering it in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<resixian> there doesn't seem to be one in xubuntu
<resixian> actually the whole network startup is borked.
 * charlie-tca seems to two for two today. That's enough, maybe
<resixian> after boot neither eth0 or wlan0 are brought up.
<charlie-tca> I don't get a network manager icon, but it connects anyway
<Sysi-> my nm just connects to available network
<resixian> my interfaces are not even brought up
<resixian> ifconfig ath0/wlan0/eth1 all report 'no such device'
<resixian> arg.. except rebooting fixed that.
<resixian> must be some eeepc quirk.
#xubuntu 2010-09-25
<MattTheComputerG> how do i start the xubuntu gui, what is the command? i just installed and now i want to run it
<Sysi> use the login manager?
<Sysi> (sudo service gdm start)
<David-A> MattTheComputerG: normally you get a GUI when starting the computer. sometimes in my Eee i don't, then i type command startx
<MattTheComputerG> oh i have to restart after install?
<David-A> MattTheComputerG: install runned in a live-cd or live-usb didnt it? it was a gui wasnt it? restart to boot into new system.
<MattTheComputerG> it installed in some sort of bios looking interace
<David-A> MattTheComputerG: sounds like you used the "alternate" install cd, but it should be the same in the end. If it was a "server" cd, you may not have a gui.
<MattTheComputerG> it is Ubuntu server, FRESH install NEVER USED. i did the commands to install Xubuntu gui and i see no gui afterwards just the terminal interface i restarted same thing
<David-A> MattTheComputerG: how did you install Xubuntu in ubuntu server? package xubuntu-desktop?
<MattTheComputerG> 2 sec\
<MattTheComputerG> aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<MattTheComputerG> thats what i read on the net
<David-A> David-A: that should install everything including gdm.
<David-A> sorry, talking to myself again
<MattTheComputerG> yes i dose it seems to install fine, but after that no gui starts and not gui starts after a restart
<David-A> MattTheComputerG: did sysi's command 30 minutes up this chat help?
<MattTheComputerG> what was it again
<MattTheComputerG> sudo service gdm start, it says the service dose not exist
<David-A> i dont know what it is then. will "startx" start the gui when loggen in as normal user?
<zymus> Can someone help me with a wireless problem? I just recently installed Xubuntu, after removing Ubuntu(I wanted something more light weight) and now my wireless doesn't work. It worked perfectly fine in Ubuntu. I am able to connect to my home router, but the nm-applet says that there is 0% signal from the router. Logically it doesn't make sense to me to be able to connect tos omething with no signal. Any ideas?
<zymus> The ath5k and ath9k modules are not black listed anywhere
<zymus> anyone?
<Sysi> you say it doesn't work but you can connect?
<zymus> yes, i know it sounds strange. It says that i'm connected to 0swa1dnet(my router name), but when i hover over the applet, it says 0% signal
<Sysi> what's the problem if it works?
<zymus> "0swa1dnet active: 0swa1dnet (0%)"
<Sysi> i mean if you can use it
<zymus> the problem is, even though it says i'm connected, there's not interenet
<zymus> no internet*
<zymus> and I'm able to connect wirelessly through the computer i'm using right now with Ubuntu
<MattTheComputerG> Im back, i enter startx it says is not installed  and to type "sudo apt-get install xinit" i do that but it says it cannot find the package
<zymus> MattTheComputerG, "sudo apt-get install xorg"
<MattTheComputerG> it says it cant find tha package
<David-A> xubuntu-desktop should have dragged in xorg and xinit. maybe it didnt get installed
<zymus> it says t can't find xorg?
<zymus> sudo apt-get update
<MattTheComputerG> did that it still cant find the packages
<zymus> Anyone got any ideas on how to fix my wireless? I was thinking that maybe i needed to update the kernel/headers, but i can't do that because the ethernet port is disabled as well.
<zymus> are you connected to the internet?
<MattTheComputerG> im perty sure i am. the cable i pluged in ... how do i check
<zymus> go to the terminal and do "ping http://www.google.com/"
<Sysi> zymus: did you try rebooting?
<zymus> Yes
<MattTheComputerG> i will try that.. thoyugh it did nothin ussefull last time i tryed
<zymus> I also noticed that the wireless indicator on my laptop isn't lit up.
<zymus> MattTheComputerG, if you get a response back, it means you're connected to the internet
<zymus> if it fails to ping google, it means that a connection couldn't be made
<zymus> I tried modprobe'ing my wireless drivers(ath9k), nothing
<zymus> i would update via the ethernet port, but i have to download the compat drivers to get the ethernet working
<MattTheComputerG> it says unknown host, so im assuming it failed... how do i set up my connection
<MattTheComputerG> i remember now that my internet cable was not pluged in during the install
<zymus> So your computer is plugged into your router/modem, correct?
<zymus> Wait scratch that
<MattTheComputerG> yes its pluged into the router and from there to the server
<zymus> And you're installing xubuntu directly from the cd?
<MattTheComputerG> no no no, im instaling the xubuntu gui on my ubuntu serve install
<zymus> OH, okay
<zymus> Umm, is your ethernet card enabled?
<MattTheComputerG> im not sure, during install the kable was unpluged so i just told it i would sett it up latter
<zymus> umm, post the output of ifconfig
<zymus> oh wait, probably not
<zymus> when you do ifconfig, does it have an interface named something like eth0, ath1, or something along those lines
<MattTheComputerG> no
<zymus> what interfaces does it have?
<MattTheComputerG> it lists my mask and, inet, inet6 ifo and other such stuff,  my server is in another room so....
<MattTheComputerG> so i guess im screwwed
<MattTheComputerG> ?
<h725> does xubuntu have netinst images? (i.e., kernel and initrd)?
<well_laid_lawn> I would use the minimal cd and install xubuntu-desktop
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<h725> well_laid_lawn: I'll dig into that
<h725> apparently there is only iso images for minimal though, no netinst
<Sysi> h725: ubuntu netboot images can be used
<h725> Sysi: how do I tell the regular netboot image to load the alternate installer?
<Sysi> h725: you can't use any other installer
<Sysi> put those to to grub or memory stick with unetbootin
<h725> I did that already
<h725> question is won't i end up with ubuntu then and not with xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn>  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - you give the option cli and end up with no desktop at all
<well_laid_lawn> then install what you want
<h725> oh excellent
<well_laid_lawn> it is :]
<jinxzs> anyone?
<well_laid_lawn> !ask | jinxzs :]
<ubottu> jinxzs :]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jk_> jinxzs, as you can see there's not a lot of action here. go ahead with your question though.
<Anom01y> hello is anyone here ?
<Anom01y> got a question for someone with good knowledge
<Anom01y> noone ?
<ohmyishjon> new to *nix. how do i start learning about using the terminal?
<bazhang> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darryl> I lost my applications menu from xfce4-panel, how can I restore it?
<gr8m8> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<gr8m8> well that wasn't too helpful
<gr8m8> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gr8m8> that's for gnome...
<gr8m8> he left anyway duh
<n2diy> gr8m8, no I'm back
<gr8m8> o
<gr8m8> doesn't really matter I wasn't too helpful
<n2diy> gr8m8, run xfce4-panel didn't work.
<gr8m8> you could remove   ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<gr8m8> then restart the panel - it should get the default back
<n2diy> gr8m8, ok, I'll try that, and then I need to log out/in, or restart?
<gr8m8> just do the restart panel thing
<n2diy> gr8m8, ok.
<gr8m8> killall xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel &    in terminal
<n2diy> gr8m8, that is a directory, should I remove the entire directory?
<gr8m8> n2diy: I would - but I don't change the poanel much
<n2diy> gr8m8, ok, that worked, all is well, thanks
<gr8m8> woot!
<gr8m8> n2diy: you can back that folder up so if it borks again it is just a matter of copying the dir over
<gr8m8> baah
<gr8m8> n2diy: you can back that folder up so if it borks again it is just a matter of copying the dir over
<n2diy> gr8m8, roger that, this is my back up box! But I was too lazy to fetch the directory from the enterprize box.
<gr8m8> heh - you sound like me in that regard ...
<n2diy> gr8m8, yea, I wanted to see how the delete and reload would go.
<n2diy> gr8m8, I just upgraded to, and the name of my box was changed to Ubuntu, how can I switch it back to Nino?
<gr8m8> !hostname | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<n2diy> gr8m8, tnxs
<gr8m8> n2diy: np :]
<gr8m8> n2diy: it worked?
<n2diy> gr8m8, yes, xfce4 delete worked.
<gr8m8> n2diy: and the hostname change? - I guess since you are back it worked :]
<n2diy> gr8m8, I think so, I changed it in hostname, but hosts had two entries, ubuntu, and nino, but nino was IDed as local host, and ubuntu was blank, so I think that's ok?
<n2diy> gr8m8, also, I like to keep a copy of terminal's icon on my desktop, in case I loose my applications menu, with 8.04 I could drag it from the menu to the desktop, but here on 10.04, that doesn't work?
<gr8m8> n2diy: a simple check is in terminal do   hostname   and see what it returns
<gr8m8> and for the desktop icon right click the desktop and select  create launcher - I'm not on a xubuntu box atm to check sorry
<n2diy> gr8m8, thanks, it even auto completed the commands for me, tnx again.
<gr8m8> n2diy: glad to help :]
<n2diy> gr8m8, when I run findsmb this box is displayed as ubuntu, not nino, I guess I should change the other entry in hosts?
<gr8m8> n2diy: yep - and maybe look at smb.conf
<gr8m8> I don't use samba tho - no windows in my home :]
<Arpad2> hello
<gr8m8> hello Arpad2 :]
<Arpad2> what does this mean : http://pastebin.com/Ffcaair9 ?
<gr8m8> that's called a url - a link to a web page Arpad2
<Arpad2> :)
<gr8m8> heh
<gr8m8> Arpad2: seems you didn't give enought options for the command - is there a manpage? - man mkfs-ext4
<Arpad2> gr8m8 : what is manpage ?
<gr8m8> Arpad2: it is short for   manual   in terminal do   man mkfs-ext4
<Arpad2> " No manual entry for mkfs-ext4 "
<gr8m8> try man mkfs
<TheSheep> man mkfs.ext4
<Arpad2> now, there is
<Arpad2> "  mkfs - build a Linux file system..."
<gr8m8> TheSheep to the rescue :]
<Arpad2> ok
<Balsaq> hi knome
<gr8m8> Arpad2: line 4 in that paste suggests the -i option
<Arpad2> or -N in line 5
<gr8m8> yep
<gr8m8> the man page should give a clue - I've never used mkfs
<Arpad2> i just want to format secundary harddrive in terminal
<gr8m8> I would use cfdisk for that - or parted
<gr8m8> maybe someon e else could give a clue...
<Arpad2> I'm following instructions from here: http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<bazhang> not sure why you need it in the terminal
<Arpad2> i should do it with gparted as well?
<bazhang> gparted or gparted live cd always worked well here
<Arpad2> yes it seems ok, but at the end it sais some harddrive metadata is corrupted and cannot mount
<n2diy> Is it safe to install flash player?
<gr8m8> n2diy: most do :]
<gr8m8> n2diy: most ppl do :]
<gr8m8> *
<gr8m8> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gr8m8> don't do gnash tho
<n2diy> gr8m8, yes, I have in the past myself, but that was before the security issues arose.
<gr8m8> n2diy: I must have missed the security issue
<gr8m8> ?
<n2diy> gr8m8, http://phandroid.com/2010/09/14/uh-oh-adobe-warns-against-critical-security-flaw-in-flash/
<gr8m8> o
<mtrg> when I sleep, the laptop goes to sleep mode
<mtrg> but when a awaken the laptop, it starts in a funny order
<mtrg> 1st it shows me my desktop and all opened windows
<mtrg> 2nd it locks the interface and prompts for password
<mtrg> how to solve this funny issue?
<gr8m8> mtrg: have you gone through the options in the screensaver?
<mtrg> gr8m8: what exactly
<gr8m8> mtrg: I turn the comp off if I walk away from it - you will have to click some buttons to see...
<mtrg> gr8m8: click some bottons to see what
<mtrg> gr8m8: so you are saying that you don't need to lock it because you turn the comp off
<gr8m8> mtrg: the most secure comp is one that is not running - there are options in the screensaver - you seem to have not explored them
<gr8m8> I might be wrong there but..
<mtrg> gr8m8: i did, but i can't find anything relvant in the section you refere to
<mtrg> gr8m8: but I did not ask to have the "most secure" comp
<mtrg> I just want to have windows-level secure comp
<gr8m8> mtrg: you said you wanted to not have the comp ask for a password when it comes out of sleep
<mtrg> no!
<gr8m8> mtrg> 2nd it locks the interface and prompts for password
<gr8m8> <mtrg> how to solve this funny issue
<mtrg> nope, the point is not removing password (it's not funny issue)
<bazhang> mtrg, explain then
<mtrg> the point is bringing proper order
<mtrg> when my laptop wakes up, the 1st screen I see is a locked screen
<mtrg> so, it should 1st lock, then 2nd go sleep
<mtrg> so when it awakes, 1st locked screen is seen, 2nd desktop is seen after login
<bazhang> mtrg, so you get a peek of the desktop before the locked screen?
<mtrg> yeah
<bazhang> yep seen that before
<bazhang> not a security issue as far as I can tell
<mtrg> privacy issue
<bazhang> hmm?
<mtrg> no one should know that i watch porn and wank on big boobs
<bazhang> mtrg, thats not appropriate here
<gr8m8> FUNNY THO
<bazhang> no
<mtrg> yeah it should be approperiate
<gr8m8> I laughed
<mtrg> we all know that we are animals..
<bazhang> !guidelines | mtrg
<ubottu> mtrg: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> mtrg, I suggest you read those
<mtrg> bazhang: ok, won't do again
<gr8m8> I would suggest apt-cache search girl
<mtrg> bazhang: solution to that early pre-login illigal peek
<bazhang> gr8m8, please dont.
<gr8m8> sorry
<bazhang> mtrg, no.
<gr8m8> I'm feeling immature atm
<mtrg> it's funny that all people like diryt jokes but yet they are ashamed to openly discuss dirty stuff
<bazhang> wrong network for that.
<mtrg> heh
<mtrg> was i kicked
<bazhang> not joking
<gr8m8> yep
<mtrg> irssi didn't communicate that properly
<mtrg> i was expecting to see something in /win 1
<bazhang> stay on topic, and follow the guidelines then
<gr8m8> family freindly pls
<gr8m8> friendly*
<mtrg> yep. all good stuff, birds singing, green grass
<gr8m8> heh
<bazhang> mtrg, stay on topic
<gr8m8> so the first flash of a scrfeen shouldn't really matter
<gr8m8> so the first flash of a screen shouldn't really matter
<mtrg> but in my case i might lose a job you know
<vic20gmr> is this the # for xubuntu ppc stuff?
<gr8m8> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gr8m8> mtrg: use the diff workspaces for that maybe
<gr8m8> !vt
<vic20gmr> it doesnt seem to tell me how much hdd space is req'd for an install that wil allow 1]web browsing (basic browsing), and email
<mtrg> i think it's an issue in the sleep script/app, gr8m8
<mtrg> gr8m8: I think there should be a sleep timer to make sure screen is properly locked prior to relaly sleeping (or changing order if it is not already in proper order)
<vic20gmr> ubottu
<vic20gmr> it doesnt seem to tell me how much hdd space is req'd for an install that wil allow 1]web browsing (basic browsing), and email
<Sysi-> for xubuntu installation you should have 10GB
<Sysi-> but possible with 5
<vic20gmr> any 1 know, or can u redirect me to the place for these answers
<vic20gmr> 10gb?, i thot xubuntu was the "low mem/hdd edition"
<gr8m8> vic20gmr: there is #powerpc iirc
<vic20gmr> well aparently im the only one there
<Sysi-> vic20gmr: 10GB isn't much for Os in year 2010
<vic20gmr> well ubuntu with gnome says it only needs ab 3gb of space
<gr8m8> if you install nothing else
<Sysi-> i've had xubuntu in 4gb
<vic20gmr> im looking to make an ibook g3 into a browser/email machine
<vic20gmr> it has only 3gb of hdd pace
<vic20gmr> total capacity that is
<Sysi-> g3 and todays websites..
<vic20gmr> is not a complete sentence, so wut do u mean/
<Sysi-> how much ram?
<vic20gmr> 288mb
<gr8m8> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sysi-> you're not gonna get anything run smoothly on that
<gr8m8> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Sysi-> !lubuntu
<vic20gmr> not an older version?
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Sysi-> 8.04 might be slightly better but still not really
<gr8m8> I would do the minimal with fluxbox and bugger all else
<vic20gmr> gr8m8 minimal requires me to use cli?
<gr8m8> I would do the minimal with fluxbox and bugger all else - fluxbox is a very lightweight window manager
<gr8m8> lets you have a mail client
<gr8m8> ~45mB at boot
<gr8m8> mem
<vic20gmr> do u have a link [torrent prefered, but not a must :)]?
<vic20gmr> nvm
<vic20gmr> i gess minimal reqs use of CLI
<vic20gmr> ill give it a go, as soon as i find it :) thx all
<gr8m8> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vic20gmr> with minimal, i gess i wont have wifi access at start?
<gr8m8> vic20gmr: more then likely no - but if you have a very common card you might
<vic20gmr> linsys wusb54g
<vic20gmr> v4*
<_namehere> is it possible to remove the opening animation from xubuntu boot-up and get a text based login instead?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<_namehere> ah, merci beaucoup
<bazhang> de rien
<_namehere> i mean thank you
<_namehere> :)
<bazhang> I know :)
<_namehere> :)
<vic20gmr> bon chance!
<_namehere> :D
<rgnr> help!
<rgnr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500327/
<knome> rgnr, have you installed build-essential?
<rgnr> knome:  the problem was ccache
<rgnr> 10x for reponse
<vic20gmr> hello, wud someone tell me where i can find a "walkthru" on installing xubuntu on a g3 from a usb drive?
<vic20gmr> ive been googling my butt of
<vic20gmr> i found some instructions pertaining to 7.04, but its quite confusing the way they r arranged, it doesnt seem to be step by step, but scattered
<vic20gmr> i think if i knew the correct order in which to do the nesecary steps, id b able to install xubuntu rom a usb drive
<vic20gmr> i dont know where to start tho
<vic20gmr> any1 willing to help me with this?
<vic20gmr> if i need to move this to another channel, lemme kno
<Overdrive> hello
<Overdrive> What can I use to acces Windows Live Messenger?
<Overdrive> I am installing Xubuntu now for the first time
<TheSheep> Overdrive: I think pidgin may support it
<Overdrive> @TheSheep: Thank you, i wil try it.
<mark76> My xubuntu session keeps crashing
<likemindead> What version? What precedes the crash?
<mark76> 10.04 and me clicking on the panel does the job
<mark76> Or even on the desktop
<mark76> Just clicking on anything and it crashes
<mark76> It didn't used to
<mark76> That's as technical as I'm going to get
<mark76> My xubuntu desktop session keeps crashing judgen
<likemindead> Very strange, mark76. Have you installed anything weird or messed with any packages?
<mark76> I don't mess with packages. And the first time it happened I completely removed all Xubuntu and Xfce4 applications and then reinstalled the basics
<mark76> I think it might be the notification area
<judgen> tried disabling the osd mark76?
<mark76> Can you run an Xfce session without xfce4-panel?
<judgen> just to see if that is what causes it
<mark76> What's the OSD?
<judgen> mark76: just rename the panel binary like this "sudo mv /usr/bin/xfce4-panel /usr/bin/xfce4-panel.bak" and if you want to restor you just rename it back to xfce4-panel
<judgen> then the panel is disabled at next login
<mark76> I'm going to try it now
<mark76> BBL
<mark76> It's not the panel
<likemindead> Was this a Xubuntu install or an Ubuntu install that you added Xfce to?
<mark76> The latter
<knome> mark76, did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<mark76> Yep
<mark76> Is there a conflict?
<knome> no
<mark76> Okay
<knome> if you installed only the xfce packages, you might have the problem because of that
<knome> but installing xubuntu-desktop should make sure it's not about that
<mark76> Would removing the xfce packages do any good?
<knome> no
<mark76> Okay
<judgen> when does i crash?
<mark76> As soon as I click on the desktop
<mark76> I've disabled xfdesktop
<mark76> Let me see if that makes any difference
<mark76> BIAB
<mark76> Nope. It's not xfdesktop either
<knome> are you using nautilus?
<mark76> In Xfce? No
 * likemindead has found mixing ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop to be a very bad idea....
<knome> likemindead, really? that shouldn't be. have you found what's not working?
<likemindead> Just lots of buggyness in general.
<likemindead> It's probably been a year or so since I did, though.
<likemindead> I'm pure Xubuntu these days. :D
<knome> never had any bug reports/common errors about that...
<knome> *had = seen
<knome> charlie-tca could know. (re: ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed at the same time seems to be a bad idea)
<charlie-tca> could know what?
<knome> charlie-tca, see the text in parenthesis
<charlie-tca> A little slow but working; Xubuntu Maverick installed using the desktop image on 400MHz cpu with 384 MB ram
<likemindead> I've only added Openbox to my Xubuntu install. It worked fine.
<charlie-tca> I agree. It doesn't seem to work well anymore. They have changed to many dependencies in Gnome, and Xubuntu does not install them.
<knome> so the fix would be?
<charlie-tca> There is not one that I know of starting with about 10.04
<charlie-tca> They won't even allow an upgrade now with more than one desktop installed
<charlie-tca> Could try removing the -desktop meta package, that used to work.
<mark76> Which one?
<charlie-tca> should not matter which one. The -desktop package is only used for initial installation to insure all the packages are satisfied. It is used again when upgrading
<mark76> K
<mark76> Removing now
<mark76> Right. DInner time
<mark76> BBL
<mthorn> can anyone confirm if 10.10 will have support for libva/vaapi decoding on an intel 4500HD graphics chip?
<judgen> Sadly i have no idea.
<mthorn> I recently bought a new laptop, and it's not powerful enough to play half of my video files smoothly on xubuntu >__<;
<charlie-tca> You could try the desktop cd live environment
<charlie-tca> How much memory in that laptop?
<mthorn> charlie-tca, 2 gigs, plenty
<mthorn> the problem is the cpu: 1.4gHz core2, single core.
<mthorn> a lot of 720p files lag/stop playing randomly
<charlie-tca> shouldn't be. My 1.5GHz P4 with 1GB ram works
<mthorn> do you have a real graphics card?
<charlie-tca> AGP, nvidia
<mthorn> That probably helps
<charlie-tca> Maybe. That intel is built in to the motherboard, isn't it?
<mthorn> yep
<Aquina> Oh, oh!: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<Aquina> The Link for Gemany is broken. :(
<knome> so apparently they are just not mirroring xubuntu anymore
<knome> no, the path is actually just changed..
<mark76> I give up
<mark76> :(
<mark76> Not even removing the xubuntu-desktop package helped Judgen
<judgen> did you remove it or did you purge it?
<judgen> remving it only removes the binaries and the documentation.. not all config files
<charlie-tca> it is a meta-package, it doesn't matter if it is purged.
<mark76> I did a complete removal
<judgen> ok
<mark76> I guess it's just no longer possible to run Xfce in Ubuntu
<Aquina> I also tried the europe Server and it's stopped after 15%; the Netherland-Server is available but Download stopped after 500Kib.
<Aquina> *itch'n'wonder*
<Sysi-> torrent <3
<Aquina> C'mon we work in LP, test ISOS do all kinds a things and promote xubuntu but it's cant be downloaded when one want's to? This is plain unacceptable. Who's responsible for the servers, cody?
<charlie-tca> umm,
<judgen> The ISOS is available at http://ftp.sunet.se as usual for europeans.
<judgen> just downloaded it to test
<Aquina> I mean not dor the servers administration bit for puttin them on the official Xubuntu website and verifying the're ok.
<charlie-tca> I don't think we have anyone that verifies it
<charlie-tca> We might be stretched a little thin...
<Aquina> Thanks, Judgen. I'm talking about the official download dection of the official xubuntu website. Hmm.... I see Charlie.
<Aquina> I could test all the servrs and file a report. Additionally I could ask my employer (German ISP/MSP) to put it on our servers.
<charlie-tca> That would be great!
<Aquina> :-) With whom should I negotiat that (Person/e-Mail)?
<knome> Aquina, i suppose if it's mirrored, just inform #xubuntu-devel and the xubuntu developer mailing list
<charlie-tca> yes. You can cc vinnl if you want
<charlie-tca> He updates the .org site when I can get hold of him
<knome> sent vinnl
<knome> Aquina, sent vinnl's mail to your PM
<charlie-tca> Thanks, knome
<Aquina> ok, thanks! :-)
<knome> charlie-tca, Aquina: np
<Aquina> I'm gonna do this on monday and talk to my boss.
<knome> at least that was it when i last checked/send/received mail from/to him
<Aquina> What amount traffic will I have to handle?
<knome> no idea... the best to answer that would probably be an administrator of one of the other servers mirroring xubuntu
<mark76> Hey likemindead
<likemindead> Yes'sir?
<mark76> :/
<mark76> Removing xubuntu-desktop made no difference
<likemindead> Bummer. :-\
<mark76> It looks like you can no longer run Xfce under Gnome
<likemindead> I'd back up and do a fresh Xubuntu install. :D
<mark76> If you know what I mean
<mark76> I could do that
 * likemindead loves the gloriously squeaky clean feeling of a fresh install. ^__^
<mark76> But I think I'm just going to put it on a partition instead
<chrischu> hi
<chrischu> can anybody tell me how long installing xubuntu on an 1 TB unformatted harddrive should take?
<chrischu> it seems the progressbar is stuck at 5% while "Creating ext4 file system..."
<Aquina> "It looks like you can no longer run Xfce under Gnome" -- Hows that supposed to work at all? GNOME and XFCE are desktop environments.
<knome> chrischu, formatting 1TB takes time...
<charlie-tca> chrischu: a long time...
<Aquina> a few hours I guess.
<chrischu> i know that but is it normal that the progressbar doesnt move?
<charlie-tca> Aquina: yes
<Sysi-> progressbars usually aren't reliable
<charlie-tca> It will move very slowly
<chrischu> ok
<chrischu> thanks for the info
<Aquina> I had to format 360Gb and it took aprox. 80 min as far as I can remember.
<mark76> Alongside Gnome, then. Aquina
<mark76> In Ubuntu
<Aquina> It heavily depends on your hard disk(s) and controller however.
<chrischu> yeah
<chrischu> well i'm in no hurry
<Aquina> I see, mark76.
<chrischu> just wasn't sure if there was anything going on
<chrischu> or if the install was just frozen
<charlie-tca> Mine only take a couple of hours for the 325GB drives
<Aquina> As long as there are disk writes, the system responds and NUM-lock works you'd be fine.
<justsimplybob> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a wireless connection manager for xubuntu? I want to be able to select what channel I am connecting to.
<Sysi-> gnome's networkmanager or wicd
<justsimplybob> is gnome's networkmanager comes with it? and i am having issues connecting through wicd.
<justsimplybob> sorry about that, I can not tell if my connection has dropped or not
<xubuntu121> is xubuntu much light to run the ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is between 20-30 percent lighter on resources
<MrJake> thanks charlie
<MrJake> is actually istalling atm hehe
<MrJake> and thre was a link on the istaller to ths ircserver via a browser and i clicked it for fun
<MrJake> even if u didnt run live cd and went straight to install they sill let u use a browser
<MrJake> i love linux for its simplicity
<MrJake> how now
<justsimplybob> Do you know how I can stop/close NetworkManager Applet?
<charlie-tca> System -> Task Manager -> kill it?
<justsimplybob> so I can run Wicd
<justsimplybob> stupid question: task manager same as system monitor?
<knome> justsimplybob, you shouldn't have both installed at the same time
<charlie-tca> yes, it is. It depends on the version of Xubuntu as to the exact name.
<justsimplybob> okay, how do I uninstall the Network manager applet?
<knome> justsimplybob, install wicd.
<justsimplybob> Charlie I thought so
<knome> charlie-tca, isn't network-manager the package name?
<charlie-tca> Well, just the applet can be turned off in Session and Startup, Application Autostart, uncheck it. It won't start no more
<justsimplybob> knome- I did through synaptic and then follow the instructions on the wicd site.
<charlie-tca> the applet should be network-manager-applet or gnome-network-manager-applet
<charlie-tca> or both
<charlie-tca> but, it should have uninstalled when wicd was installed, since they conflict
<justsimplybob> I am still learning linux and all of it's glory, but I do not know how to do an uninstall
<justsimplybob> it's still running after I installed it
<knome> justsimplybob, 'sudo apt-get remove packagename' or remove package from your favourite package manager
<charlie-tca> Open Synaptic Package Manager, find the app, right click on it, click on "remove"
<justsimplybob> I am not sure what one I need to remove
<knome> justsimplybob, 23:27  charlie-tca: the applet should be network-manager-applet or gnome-network-manager-applet
<Sysi-> network-manager-gnome iirc
<knome> mmhmm, network-manager-*
<justsimplybob> Thank you for you help! It has made a major difference
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-09-26
<phil42> hola a todos
<bazhang> !es | phil42
<ubottu> phil42: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phil42> thankyou very much bazhang  :)
<Name141> Will xubuntu upgrade from the repos just like Ubuntu if I don't have the Gnome (ubuntu) desktop installed?
<Name141> And will it run a little better on a Pentium2 than Gnome
<Name141> VooDoo3
<Jinxzs> i cant see the other network how to set it up?
<Name141> Also, is xubuntu lighter in install too ?
<matt531320> any1 there? - I need help with some wifi stuff
<IAmWEC> Hello
<IAmWEC> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop, and I'm having trouble...
<IAmWEC> Nothing USB will work
<matt531320> haha, same with me
<matt531320> lucid?
<IAmWEC> I guess
<IAmWEC> 10.04
<IAmWEC> The latest one, so, yeah
<matt531320> What's ur wireless card? (model #)
<IAmWEC> A Netgear WPN511
<matt531320> i'm sorry - not what i meant to say *embarressed*. What's ur laptop model? :D
<IAmWEC> IBM Thinkpad t20 =P
<IAmWEC> It's ancient, but it was free
<matt531320> free is the best ;)
<matt531320> is everything else working fine?
<matt531320> or r there other problems too
<IAmWEC> Yeah, no other problems
<matt531320> did u try running "Hardware Drivers"?
<Jinxzs> how to connect shared documents in windows
<IAmWEC> Yep, there's nothing in Hardware Drivers
<matt531320> hmmm..... Is it possible that it's a hardware issue?
<matt531320> Does it work under Windows?
<IAmWEC> Yep
<IAmWEC> I actually went directly from running XP to xbuntu
<matt531320> um - i'm a noob so i'm probbably not going to be of much help....
<matt531320> What have u tryed it with? (i.e. flash drives)
<IAmWEC> Flash Drives (2 of them) and a USB mouse
<IAmWEC> I plug the flash drive in, and the light on the drive flashes once really quickly and then nothing
<IAmWEC> So the computer's detecting it, but xubuntu isn't
<matt531320> haha - same for me
<IAmWEC> (I know this because it did the same thing in WinXP when it was frozen :D)
<IAmWEC> =D
<matt531320> but
<matt531320> the way it works for me is if i plug it in, turn on the pc, and when the bios are finished unplug it, let xubuntu boot, and plug it back in when I log on
<IAmWEC> It works, then?
<matt531320> it's a bit of a work around (and a pain in the butt)
<IAmWEC> But it works?
<matt531320> for me - i can't promise for you
<IAmWEC> Okay
<matt531320> if you find a more efficient way - lemme no ;)
<IAmWEC> I'm still searching the forums!
<IAmWEC> It looks like, to me, just because the hardware is so old, but I'm still delving into the mess!
<IAmWEC> matt531320 - I found that I just leave it plugged in at boot and it works, I don't have to unplug it at all
<IAmWEC> Still kind of an inconvenience, but it seems a little easier than your way
<matt531320> alright - for me the boot freezes if I leave it plugged in
<matt531320> but glad it works for u ;)
<IAmWEC> Okay, sorry to hear that it freezes for you
<IAmWEC> This is going to drive me up the wall!
<IAmWEC> Because, well, since my lappy is so old, everything is external to make it run better, and it's all on USB, so, yeah
<IAmWEC> Hmm, one last thing, matt531320, when you use your work-around to get a USB device to work, does it seem normal for that session?  That's what it seems for me.  I do the work-around to get the USB to work, and now everything seems normal, I can plug anything in, remove anything, and it seems like nothing's wrong, but when I restart the machine, it starts all over again
<matt531320> not sure - lemme check
<IAmWEC> Okay
<matt531320> nope
<matt531320> I have to reboot
<matt531320> on a side note - i tried ubuntu (not xubuntu) and it worked fine, but the gui was too slow for my old pc
<IAmWEC> Okay
<matt531320> i gtg
<IAmWEC> Okay, good luck in finding a solution
<IAmWEC> I'm gonna keep looking!
<matt531320> thx
<Aquina> cu
<henryplumb> Can xubuntu be used as an AFP and SAMBA file server?
<Balsaq> need help changing my splash screen
<Balsaq> installed splash
<Balsaq> put a splash pic into the installed splash, chose intall, checked off to view it at boot up
<Balsaq> doent work
<Balsaq> i installed splash with the intention of changing that odd purple splash screen. then i put a picture in the little splash screen windows and checked off show at boot time and clicked install, it isnt working...what am i doing wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Balsaq> well then what is splash for?
<Balsaq> says "show splash screen at start up"
<francoise> bonjour
<Sysi-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<francoise> xubuntu.fr n'existe pas?
<Sysi-> non
<Sysi-> mais #ubuntu-fr est possibilite
<francoise> peut-être pourrez vous me dire où trouver le contenu de cat /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Sysi-> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<francoise> ok thanks!
<francoise> bye
<blue_anna> whats the standard gui editor for xubuntu?
<Sysi-> text editor? mousepad
<charlie-tca> Text editor is Mousepad
<TheSheep> blue_anna: I like glade, qt designer is pretty nice too
<blue_anna> TheSheep, oop
<blue_anna> I mean like .. comparable to gvim or gedit ro godknowswhat
<charlie-tca> mousepad
<blue_anna> ha, thank you charlie-tca  :)
<charlie-tca> personally, I prefer gedit, though
<slow-motion> hi
<mark76> heeeelllooooooo
<mark76> :)
<slow-motion> hi mark76
<MichealH> 'Evening mark76
<mark76> Hello to you both :)
<agentgasmask> is this the official Xubuntu irc channel?
<Sysi-> yes, official support channel
<agentgasmask> I have a server running xubuntu 8.10 and would like to upgrade to 10.04 for security updates
<agentgasmask> Can I do this?
<charlie-tca> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<charlie-tca> You will need to upgrade to each release, if you don't want to do a fresh installation.
<charlie-tca> You can not skip releases
<agentgasmask> Ok. So, 9.04 9.10 10.04?
<charlie-tca> yes
<agentgasmask> Alright. I'll check out the sites you suggested and post back if I have any questions.
<agentgasmask> Just a quick question. I'm running a RAID array with mdadm. Are there any special things to look out for?
<charlie-tca> I would check the release notes for each version. I can't think of issues off the top of my head, though
<agentgasmask> Ok, thanks.
<agentgasmask> Am I correct in assuming that there are no more security updates being offered for 8.10?
<charlie-tca> yes
<agentgasmask> Thanks
<charlie-tca> and they stop for 9.04 on October 23, 2010
<agentgasmask> ok
<agentgasmask> Do you know off the top of your head when they stop for 8.04?
<charlie-tca> april 2011
<agentgasmask> ok, thanks again
<charlie-tca> for desktops, april 2013 for servers
<agentgasmask> ok, great!
#xubuntu 2011-09-19
<patrice> hi
<patrice> i have a problem with alacarte
<patrice> it's full of bugs
<mikodo> I have Xubuntu installed on top of Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone know how to have the Compiz Fusion Icon persist over reboots; and not have to always either click or unclick the Loose Binding or Indirect Binding to allow for the Negative Settings in CompizConfig Settings Manager to work?
<mikodo> bedtime --goodnight
<cYmen> How do I get a list of the fonts availabe for xterm?
<cYmen> Somehow the VT Fonts right-click menu doesn't work for me.
<well_laid_lawn> cYmen: there;s xfontsel
<well_laid_lawn> s/;/'/
<SoundHelp> how would i change my default playback device? i can hear sound from teamspeak on my usb headset, but not sound from chrome
<knome> try installing pavucontrol
<SoundHelp> haha, thank you :)
<knome> np
<sivik> hey all
<sivik> How do I control different volume for different applications?
<skcud> Anyone around? I need some help urgently.
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skcud> I installed xubuntu two days back, everything was installed, configured well and today I didn't start up
<pleia2> does the machine not start, or does it start and give an error?
<Guest68197> I bet it's xfcesession
<skcud> Nop, no errors. I'm running xubuntu 11.04?
<skcud> I've been using ubuntu until this month and nothing like this occurred.
<pleia2> what about it "doesn't start"? does the machine start up? does the login screen appear? will it just not load the desktop?
<skcud> The machine starts up. it doesn't go beyond the splash screen
<skcud> I'm currently on the live cd
<Guest68197> so it's the desktop, can u log on tty ?
<skcud> nop
<charlie-tca> drive fsck?
<charlie-tca> We did not have any notices for that in 11.04, but they still run.
<charlie-tca> How long did you let it go?
<charlie-tca> My 400GB drive takes about 15 minutes to check, and all I get is splash or blank screen during it.
<skcud> I'm on a 300GB
<skcud> Might it be that it's doing the check?
<skcud> I didn't kept it longer than 5 minutes
<skcud> Usually it does state that it's running a check
<charlie-tca> possible. You can hit S to skip the check, and it will then go to the login scren if that is what is happening
<skcud> Let me try :)
<skcud> Thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> You can also hit e in the grub menu, and edit the kernel line to remove "quiet splash" and see what messges it gives you
<skcud> Alright
<skcud> I'm going off from the live cd now
<skcud> charlie-tca, that didn't work
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<In-Vent-ive> Hello people, I have a question ..  The computer turns off suddenly, and when I restart the Xfce does not work, I mean, instead of mouse displayed a big picture, and you see only part of window icons. I also tried restarting but i don't see any changes.
<In-Vent-ive> Then do you know any way to reset Xfce, and solve my trouble.. Thank you. *My apologies, my english is poor..
<TheSheep> In-Vent-ive: you could try opening a terminal and writing 'xrandr --auto', that should set it to the default screen resolution
<TheSheep> In-Vent-ive: also, what graphics card are you using?
<In-Vent-ive> TheSheep: ThankYou for your answer, is solved now... yes indeed.. When I rebooted, I pressed the keys to enter in "low graphics". Then the system, repaired the visual environment.
<In-Vent-ive> Thks!
<IStorm> Okay, I have a question, but there are tons of details I'm putting on the back-burner, so I don't want the first response to be RTFM
<IStorm> I wanna know about splitting the main file system to 2 drives, naturally, nothing critical could go on the second, but what could?
<beardygnome> IStorm: such as /home on one partition and everything else on the other?
<IStorm> Exactly. but I'm wondering about further than that. Something like /usr/share maybe
<IStorm> I have a 3 some-odd gig hard drive, and it's getting tight, even cleaning what I can.
<beardygnome> i've seen some suggestions that /var can go on a separate partiton
<beardygnome> let me see if i can find the page for you
<IStorm> how would it log the boot sequence?
<IStorm> and please do, any info is helpful
<IStorm> or, let me throw this out. Things like firefox and some other apps, well, I don't feel I need to have them on main drive. Outside of recompiling them, are there options?
<IStorm> actually, I should say,  are there option IN the package managers to redirect?
<beardygnome> hmmm... i'm not sure about that
<IStorm> I just need to get the fluff off the main
<beardygnome> most programs end up in /usr, so if /usr was on a separate drive, they would go there automatically
<IStorm> but how many are critical prior to auto-mounting that?
<IStorm> btw, thanks much for any help. I love...well, I call them frankenstein systems, stuff put together from dead pc's
<IStorm> We're lookin at a 3.2 gig, 3.1 gig, and a 40 gig for data. The 40 gig needs to be "pull out-able" without disrupting too much.
<beardygnome> i think that they would be auto-mounted during the boot process
<beardygnome> this website should give you some ideas: http://lissot.net/partition/partition-04.html
<beardygnome> if you run the ubuntu installer (i've not used others, so i can't comment on how they will behave) and choose to manually partition your disk, it gives you a drop down of all the different options
<IStorm> Well, I see your point about var now
<beardygnome> you can choose /var, /boot, /home, /usr, /tmp and some others, iirc
<IStorm> I've done other installers, but from old debian and red hat
<IStorm> boot has to be on the main, doesn't it?
<IStorm> I know I could get home on the other, and from what you pointed me to, tmp and var
<IStorm> but I think the issue is in /usr/share
<beardygnome> linux can boot from any partition, as long as it is flagged as bootable
<beardygnome> but /boot is usually very small, so wouldn't save you that much space
<beardygnome> what is your current setup?
<IStorm> Well, it all fits on the 3.2, but it concerns me  that I don't have at least  500 megs left
<beardygnome> what other disks do you have available?
<IStorm> I've got another 2gig and 3.1 gig, in addition to the 3.1, 3.2, and 40
<IStorm> I know the easy answer is to use the 40, but I want that one removeable.
<beardygnome> so you have 2gig, 3.1gig and 3.2 gig to use then?
<IStorm> And believe me, I"ve culled apps like sickness
<IStorm> Nah, I need one open for a cd-burner/reader
<IStorm> 2 ide channels, so I get 4  total
<IStorm> It's a puzzle, and that's why I love it.
<beardygnome> so you have about 6gig in total to use?
<IStorm> Yea, I got 6 gig total, that won't be added to by data in the least
<IStorm> Well, I guess thats kind of a sweeping statement,
<beardygnome> and i guess getting a bigger disk isn't possible at the moment?
<IStorm> well, I guess I feel like that's cheating
<beardygnome> :-)
<IStorm> I could get a whole pc for less than a new HD
<IStorm> I run Xubuntu because it's lovely with low ram systems, only 512m on this one, actually it was 256 till a week ago
<beardygnome> just checking how much space different things take on my disks
<IStorm> du is the rockstar there
<beardygnome> df was fine for me
<charlie-tca> um, I pick up 40gb hard drives at the thrift stores in the USA for about $5 each
<IStorm> oh, I was looking at different directories
<beardygnome> ok, i have /home on a separate drive, and everything else on my main drive
<beardygnome> my main xubuntu partition takes up 6gig, but that's without any effort to cut things down
<beardygnome> out of that 6gig, 3.2gig is taken up by /usr
<IStorm> charlie-tca - I pick these machines up at auction for about that, but sadly most of the thrift stores don't carry much of that around here, I've looked.
<beardygnome> so how about you use the two drives for /root and /usr ?
<IStorm> The trouble is that most of the time with an auction you have no idea what's inside, but gambling for 4-8 bucks is kinda fun
<beardygnome> sorry, i should say / and /usr
<charlie-tca> heh, yard sales...
<beardygnome> (/root is a different thing...)
<IStorm> exactly
<IStorm> actually, property auctions are way better, if you have the chance
<IStorm> right, that is the question, I've got 1.3g on usr on my machine, could it be moved....SHOULD it be moved?
<IStorm> The last thing I wanna do is destabilize the system because something needs for that to be on the same drive.
<IStorm> I'm gonna be reloading the OS as it is, because I cleaned it a little too tightly, there are fonts missing from my panel configuration displays
<beardygnome> as long as the partition with the /usr data on is mounted on /usr, you shouldn't have any problems
<beardygnome> if you are planning to reinstall, then i would suggest that you simply tell the installer to put / on one drive and /usr on the other
<IStorm> I don't remember an option for that, but it might be there
<beardygnome> that will ensure that the correct fstab settings get generated and that everything gets mounted in the right place
<beardygnome> you have to choose the "manually partition the disk" option
<IStorm> I take great pride in hand-editing my fstabs, lol
<IStorm> out of principle, I refuse to use a utility.
<IStorm> one  should know that config file
<IStorm> particularly
<IStorm> in the manual partition method, does it offer any other options but root and swap though?
<beardygnome> yes, you can choose /home, /boot, /var, /tmp, /, /usr (and a few more, iirc)
<IStorm> wow
<charlie-tca> and if you the alternate installer, you can even specify the mount point manually
<IStorm> okay, need to get xchat onto a diff machine, gonna throw another drive in and see what comes up.
<IStorm> this is just general ubuntu servers irc. right
<IStorm> hmph, I wanna detach a session on my other linux machine so that I can move it around, any thoughts on terminal based irc clients?
<beardygnome> sorry, i prefer guis for that
<charlie-tca> weechat is real good, easier than irrsi, I think
<beardygnome> gotta go now, but good luck
<knome> i haven't used weechat, but if it's easier than irssi, it must be really easy ;)
<IStorm> well, I think for the time being, I'm gonna mirc my windows
<IStorm> okay, switching over
<IncredibleStorm> Back
<IncredibleStorm> well, IStorm=Incrediblestorm
<IncredibleStorm> hmph, need to find my natty xubuntu-alt cd
<IncredibleStorm> hmph, shouldn't be that hard to turn off display of joins
<Unit193> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<Unit193> IncredibleStorm: You're using pidgin aren't you?
<charlie-tca> hm, weechat starts with them disabled
<charlie-tca> xchat is just a right-click on the channel
<Unit193> It's a simple /ignore #channel +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS   for me, but I don't use it
<IStorm> It's really quiet here
<knome> it's not unusual
<IStorm> It's still sad. I've brought amazing life to a lot of machines with Xubuntu
<IStorm> I'd just like to hear some chatter, so-to-speak
<knome> the fact that it's quiet here doesn't necessarily mean there is no xubuntu users
<knome> maybe they just don't have any problems
<IStorm> well said
<IStorm> I'm reinstalling, trying to split stuff between 2 3.2Gb drives
<knome> mmh
<IStorm> I asked earlier, and they were correct, I can designate /usr to a different partition on install
<knome> yes
<IStorm> first attempt failed, I expect this one to as well, I didn't make that many changes. It's to early to define what actually happened
<knome> yeah. 6.4Gb is little, that split in two is even less
<knome> that's less than i have RAM :(
<IStorm> well, I've been running it well on 4gb, but 3.2 is just toooooooo tight.
<knome> yeah, 1×4Gb is ~okay, i have the 4G eeepc model
<IStorm> this is Xubuntu, right? I started this machine with 256mb ram
<knome> yeah. :)
<knome> xubuntu works well with newer pc's too
<IStorm> I cannot imagine it working badly with anything...
<knome> install it with less than 256MB ram ;)
<IStorm> that being said, I've brought machines back from the grave with it
<knome> yeah. on the other hand, i've brought machines to grave with it. it's pretty much so solid you understand you only need one
<IStorm> I could do it with 128, I'm betting, but lower than that and you would have to drop X
<knome> you can probably boot it with 128, yeah
<IStorm> With X
<knome> yes
<IStorm> Ya gotta love that
<knome> there are better alternatives for below 256 than xubuntu though
<IStorm> do tell
<knome> damn small linux
<IStorm> doesn't have X does it?
<knome> does
<IStorm> REALLY?
<knome> yeah, but then again it's really different
<knome> Minimum Requirements for DSL with X-Window:
<knome> "i486" "24 MB RAM"
<IStorm> I was under the impression that DaSmLi was for flash drives and such?
<knome> well, it is also small in size yeah, but no reason why you couldn't use it on a hard drive too
<IStorm> See, I don't know how old YOU are, but I remember when 24mb was a rockin PC
<IStorm> Well, let's start with the start, what is the window manager?
<knome> i can't remember that far, but yeah, things change
<IStorm> You can't remember when 16mb simm's were high-end?
<knome> something like that
<IStorm> When the internet got pictures?
<knome> heh
<knome> i'm 25 :)
<IStorm> NCSA
<IStorm> Okay, you clearly don't remember browsing the internet on a green-screen
<knome> started fiddling with pc's when i was 5, our first internet was broadband (cable!) when i was 14, the same year i was paid to create my first ever website for a company... ;)
<knome> dsl uses fluxbox afaik
<knome> fluxbox or jwm
<IStorm> started dissassembling phones when I was 5 (not even the atari was built then), my first PC was an 8086 (640k ram, no hard disk, dual 5 1/4 floppy drives.......top of the line)
<knome> the first pc i remember us having was 486
<IStorm> oh, and my first paid excursion was taking a supermarket chain off satellite credit card transaction processing and transferring to land line ip based transactions
<IStorm> 386
<knome> heh, nice
<IStorm> we added check clearing, with the little modules that scan a check and test for micr ink\
<IStorm> I wasn't that involved in that, till they needed people to hook cables under a checklane that hadn't been cleaned in 15 year, LOL
<knome> ;)
<IStorm> Do you do a lot of web stuff?
<knome> one could say so
<knome> (run a company myself that does web stuff + work on open source web stuff too)
<IStorm> for whom (don't give names)
<knome> for whom what? :)
<IStorm> do you have a plan, or do you just take what you get?
<IStorm> your company doing web stuff
<knome> let's put it like this: so far i haven't needed to say no to an offer :)
<IStorm> I'm not trying to pry or be mean, but a janitor could say that.
<IStorm> You know your stuff, that's clear.
<knome> err, actually once i did. but that doesn't really count becuase they wanted to race companies and i (then we) said we can't offer what you want for the price you are willing to pay
<knome> ;)
<knome> it's not always easy to be an entrepreneur, true enough
<IStorm> Always make sure they understand what they get for the price
<knome> of course.
<IStorm> DON'T EVER LET YOURSELF GET CAUGHT UP IN ANYTHING THAT *
<IStorm> DON'T EVER LET YOURSELF GET CAUGHT UP IN ANYTHING THAT *"YOU"*
<knome> oops, caps? :)
<IStorm> FIND COOL!
<IStorm> For a reason
<IStorm> I meant every cap
<knome> don't get caught using caps when an operator is present
<knome> O;)
<IStorm> You could save a fortune 500 company 2billion a year, but if it makes the owner look bad, or doesn't make him happy............
<IStorm> It's been a while for me with IRC
<knome> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knome> just for reference :)
<IStorm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archie_search_engine
<IStorm> We started as such
<knome> mm-hmm
<IStorm> If an op wants to ban me for capping that advice, they can. I DO know the etiquette, but not so much the rules.
<knome> i don't want to ban you ;) just said so you know the next time
<knome> if you use common sense, you'll get far without getting banned
<IStorm> lol, I didn't know you were an op.
<IStorm> Caps are meant for "loud, shouting" speech.
<IStorm> no?
<knome> yup
<knome> that's pretty much always unwanted
<IStorm> That was the intention.
<knome> being unwanted? :P
<IStorm> Well, then I will apologize to you personally
<knome> heh, no problem really
#xubuntu 2011-09-20
<knome> we have an offtopic channel too, but it's been even more quiet than this channel for a LONG time
<IStorm> No, the point what emphasis and you only have 256 chars to do it with.
<IStorm> I don't wanna break the rules of this one
<knome> more than in a twitter message ;)
<knome> we've taken a more relaxed approach here
<IStorm> I was hoping you wouldn't make the mistakes that I made, so I emphasized.
<knome> if there is no support questions, some random chatter about things that somewhat relate to xubuntu are fine
<knome> s/are/is/
<knome> yeah. it's easy to say afterwards, and it's also easy to think before, but it's harder to execute. :)
<knome> (not doing (the same) mistakes)
<IStorm> I guess I don't get what you're saying, you don't wanna talk anymore? you would rather talk about Xubuntu?
<knome> no i mean offtopic (non-support) is fine in this channel as long as nobody needs support :)
<IStorm> Am I setting off some audio trigger on your system? I can stop, I'm just waiting during an install.
<knome> i (or any other op) will make a growling voice if the offtopic chatter is too loud
<knome> nope
<knome> i'm just bored @ 3am ;)
<IStorm> that is gmt+3 no?
<knome> yeah, i think
<knome> i always get confused because the DST
<knome> so i think +2+DST
<IStorm>  It should be abolished, we were one of the last states in the us to go to it
<knome> agreed
<IStorm> I'm from Indiana, you?
<knome> helsinki, the capital of finland
<knome> that's why it is 3*am* ;)
<IStorm> WOW! close close close to the mud I first started on
<IStorm> I was thinking more southern
<knome> like greece?)
<IStorm> hang on, ..... wait, can I post a url?
<IStorm> for the mud I used to be on, it's in your neighborhood.
<knome> as long as it is family-friendly
<IStorm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_War_MUD
<IStorm> Muds were a basis for motivating programmers. I learned regular expressions in order to design macros/triggers to play the game better.
<knome> x)
<IStorm> outside of that, it was the first mmorpg stuff that was out there.
<knome> never played much of those
<knome> i enjoyed games like transport tycoon a LOT more
<IStorm> alright, so where do you come down on splitting the system drive. 2 drives, let's say 3.1Gb each
<knome> i've used 15G on my /. i don't know :D
<IStorm> We really didn't have great graphics back then. It was intriguing to play against another human
<IStorm> yea, this is what I'm on here about. I don't trust "web advice
<IStorm> well, "web advice"/get-you-to-run-some-spyware
<knome> /var /usr /etc
<IStorm> Yea, /usr is the one I want moved
<knome> maybe /lib
<knome> /etc is actually probably not so big
<IStorm> note: I try to recover systems (call them frankensteins) from stuff no one thinks they want
<knome> but those are the ones you probably should think about
<knome> i just read about ltsp-systems today
<IStorm> It's a bit of a hobby, but with the economy, I'm finding more and more 3-4Gb drives
<IStorm> Windows....pfffft......a supportable version......pfffft........nope one must find his own way
<knome> mm. with less than 1GB ram any windows somewhat readily avaialable is pretty much useless
<knome> -a
<IStorm> less than 1gb, means linux
<knome> usually yes
<IStorm> control, customization, and a bit of reality
<IStorm> win7/64 nat(which is really pat) is offered as a system operation that the user has little or no control over. Linux - iptables and masquerading
<knome> i have used win7 only a little, and even that was as a normal user
<IStorm> The sad thing, is that a friend of mine and I were going to get invloved in a
<IStorm> --srrry, early enter-key
<IStorm> pc recylcling biz, but they had another employee that was skimming hardware (his salary)
<IStorm> anyway, they had this giant box of RAM, I kid you not, 10x10x3, just ram they were gonna melt.
<knome> yeah
<IStorm> they weren't even going through it (the skimmer guy was I think)
<knome> we had a "club" too where we had too much of old ram...
<IStorm> I'm on "preparing perl" so tell me about it
<IStorm> Have you fiddled with Citrix yet?
<IStorm> That's a side question
<knome> well we pretty much just gathered and built some pc's and installed linux on them and had fun :)
<knome> and had fun with each other too
<IStorm> In the US, a club like that wouldn't be "cool". Times are changing though.
<knome> no, haven't touched citrix
<knome> why does somebody want to be UTC+12 AND 3/4??
<knome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatham_Islands
<knome> wasn't cool here either
<knome> but it was fun
<knome> ;)
<IStorm> Wait, was your first site where you live or in the US? (being ambiguous about location since you seem sensitive)
<knome> huh, wait, what? first site? :)
<knome> now you confused me
<IStorm> [19:35] <knome> started fiddling with pc's when i was 5, our first internet was broadband (cable!) when i was 14, the same year i was paid to create my first ever website for a company... ;)
<knome> ah, it was here in finland yeah
<IStorm> Sales or just info?
<knome> i actually built the whole site
<IStorm> you're on irc, I haven't a doubt about that
<IStorm> lol
<knome> hehe
<knome> yeah, i was on irc then too...
<knome> didn't take a day to get to irc once we got our first internet!!
<IStorm> Actually it suprises me that someone your age is still even on IRC
<knome> well why not. it's a fast way to communicate, and if you work in the open source world, you pretty much will have to at least know what irc is
<IStorm> Actually, it surprises me that ANYONE is still on IRC
<IStorm> I will agree, for programmers it's invaluable.
<knome> it's a slowly dying culture amongst the "normal" people, yeah
<IStorm> It's the best place for answers, if you can avoid or tolerate the abuse you get for asking the question.
<knome> well, at least the ubuntu community is giving much work in not having abuse in their channels
<knome> not a problem here really, but #ubuntu is really busy.. of trolls and abusers too
<IStorm> people chose Xubuntu for a reason
<knome> well, the abusers are banned from #ubuntu too, it's just a hard day's work
<IStorm> So tell me more about your first web?
<IStorm> handcoded? utility?
<knome> partly coded with frontpage, later updated to completely handocded
<knome> a very basic site
<IStorm> 2-way? Was it their server (my bets would be yes on that)
<knome> it is some hosting
<knome> is & was :)
<IStorm> did you use a package for funds transfer
<knome> now you lost me again - what package?
<IStorm> That is a tough thing to do right
<IStorm> credit cards, paypal, etc.....
<knome> ah
<knome> i think you must've misunderstood
<IStorm> You didn't handcode the security for that, did you?
<knome> it was just a regular website, no webshop
<IStorm> AH! I did misunderstand
<knome> :)
<patrice> hi everybody, i have a problem with compwiz galaxy
<IStorm> Well, that's a lot at that age.
<patrice> it doesn't work
<IStorm> what does it do?
<knome> patrice, compiz is not really supported on xubuntu
<patrice> ti doesn't launch
<patrice> it*
<patrice> i call the binded keys but nothing happen
<charlie-tca> How did you run it?
<patrice> from menu
<patrice> what you mean? th configuration manager, i run it from the menu
<charlie-tca> I thought you had to replace xfwm with compiz for it to work, has that changed?
<patrice> yes, with wompiz switch
<knome> yeah, as i understand it, it's a plugin for compiz
<patrice> yes
<patrice> none is working
<charlie-tca> MIght have more luck in #ubuntu, then. We really don't deal with compiz very much
<patrice> ok, thanks anyway
<IStorm> the house here is xfce4 no?
<patrice> yes
<patrice> me too
<charlie-tca> Yes, xfce4 with xfwm4
<patrice> yes
<charlie-tca> When you add compiz, you do replace xfwm4 with it
<IStorm> yea, for me, it's lightweight, not options
<patrice> now i did
<charlie-tca> Since compiz is used by Ubuntu, they are much better at it then we are.
<patrice> ok
<knome> i think that's it for me today.
<knome> see you later
<charlie-tca> Good night, sir
<sp4z> hi all, i have been monitoring my network traffic and i have a lot of ssdp packets being sent is there a way to disable upnp in xubuntu (fresh install)
<sp4z> does anyone know how to get a program to run at startup?
<sp4z> nvm newb question found it
<dreamsofreason> Anyone have any idea what would cause the "Additional Drivers" option to disappear from the System menu?
<charlie-tca> might have moved to menu -> Settings -> Additional Drivers
<knome> SaaMmY, problems with connection?
<SaaMmY> yes
<SaaMmY> sorry
<knome> if you can, could you keep from #xubuntu until you get it fixed?
<SaaMmY> If it go on
<SaaMmY> I can do that you said
<knome> okay, thanks
<SaaMmY> atm it is fixed
<SaaMmY> I think
<SaaMmY> I have rebooted
<knome> let's hope it works now then
<SaaMmY> yes so I think
<SaaMmY> it is fixed
<knome> great to hear, enjoy
<likemindead> Is there a web page with anything like "The Latest In Xubuntu World" ?
<charlie-tca> technical overview for the current development release?
<likemindead> Sure.
<redbeard_> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<redbeard_> Anybody here that might be able to answer a question?
<charlie-tca> likemindead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview#Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !anybody | redbeard_
<ubottu> redbeard_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<likemindead> Thanks, charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> There are lots of people the *might* answer, but no one will without knowing the actual question
<charlie-tca> s/the/that
<redbeard_> Is Xubuntu available for download as a DVD?  I can only find CDs
<charlie-tca> no, it is not
<redbeard_> OK
<redbeard_> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu only produces cd images
<redbeard_> Good enough.  Many thanks
<pleia2> hmm, xubuntu doesn't really have an equivalent to "My Computer" aside from basic Thunar stuff, right?
<charlie-tca> what's "My Computer" got?
<pleia2> drat, I was hoping someone else would know :)
<Sysi> no window/folder showing all partitions, they appear in side panel
<likemindead> I think you're looking for Home, pleia2.
<Sysi> with thunar 1.2 that is
<pleia2> I'm writing the Xubuntu portion of a "this stuff in k/x/l/ubuntu" article
<charlie-tca> What about File System in Thunar?
<likemindead> >> /home
<pleia2> so this one is "the my computer equivalent"
<likemindead> Sure?
<pleia2> ok, that's what I thought, I'll reference the side panel in thunar
<jnsl_> Hi, when im watching a movie... as in now, the screen keeps going black after awhile and i have to move the mouse. In xfce4 manager under power settings i have set it to never turn off display on all options.. have also uninstall xscreensaver but it still dose it :S
<charlie-tca> Install xscreensaver again, tell it no screensaver, and in the advanced settings, make sure power management is off
<Sysi> there's dpms trick for that..
<charlie-tca> and it is...?
<Sysi> xset dpms 0 0 0
<jnsl_> ooo
<jnsl_> i will try that
<jnsl_> i have run "xset dpms 0 0 0" in terminal, if it work will i need to set it at boot ?
<jnsl_> no luck :/
<a_guy> i come in search of assistance with xfce-desktop
<a_guy> whenever i login, i see the wallpaper and desktop icons for a split second
<a_guy> then they disappear and there is only a blue wallpaper, but xfce-panel and everything else seems to work.
<knome> a_guy, have you enabled root account?
<a_guy> (in ubuntu 11.10)
<a_guy> hmm, lemme check
<knome> you shouldn't have
<knome> i'm just checking
<a_guy> yup, i have
<knome> then we can't help you
<a_guy> ?
<knome> a_guy, is there a specific reason why you enabled it?
<a_guy> yes, but is that what's messing xfce-desktop up?
<knome> a_guy, we can't support systems with root account enabled. note that this is different than using sudo.
<knome> a_guy, probably yes.
<knome> a_guy, that's one of the reasons you never should enable the root account.
<a_guy> is this a design flaw, or intentional?
<charlie-tca> It is a direct result of using a root account
<a_guy> i'm not logged in as root, i just have it enabled
<charlie-tca> and it only takes once to screw things up with it.
<knome> a_guy, it's not intentional that it breaks stuff, but it is intentional that root account is not enabled, and there is a reason why it's not supported
<a_guy> if i disable the root account, would it be fixed?
<a_guy> "sudo passwd -l root" for example
<knome> no
<a_guy> any idea what would?
<knome> reinstall
<a_guy> is it something that's fixable in an update? i'd prefer to just wait it out if it is.
<knome> no.
<genii-around> I'd suggest to check ownership of all the directories and files in /home/<your-username> (including the hidden ones and their contents also) and revert them to <your-username>
<a_guy> hmm, everything changed to my username except for ~/.gvfs
<a_guy> even as root
<a_guy> *even as root, i get .gvfs': Permission denied
<a_guy> genii-around: unfortunately, double-checking the ownership of my home folder didn't fix the issue
<knome> a_guy, you can try to run 'xfdesktop', but i can't guarantee it'll work
<a_guy> xfdesktop[2099] is already running; assuming --reload
<a_guy> can't find any bug reports for it, and i would imagine other people have enabled root before
<knome> yes, but the only fix that will work 100% is to reinstall and not enable root. i'm sorry.
<charlie-tca> Bug reports for it will be invalid, because it is not supported
<a_guy> knome: know any fixes that might not work 100%? i'm in a situation where I won't be able to reinstall for about 2 weeks :/
<knome> a_guy, no, sorry, i don't know. also, please don't ask about it again because it is, as told now few times, not supported.
<a_guy> allright, thanks for the help
<a_guy> perhaps it should be made more clear that root is not supported on xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> You mean besides making it difficult to do and not the default?
<charlie-tca> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<knome> i'll make a note of that and will make sure it's mentioned on the new website. but on the other hand, anything will not be enough, because you can follow any unofficial tutorial that will make you enable root
<a_guy> yes, but at least making a note of it on the website, as i didn't see it anywhere
<charlie-tca> It is not needed on the website.
<a_guy> unless of course, it's already on there
<knome> charlie-tca, we can at least post a blog article about it.
<charlie-tca> You had to find a way to do it, didn't you?
<charlie-tca> knome: then start writing it
<a_guy> find a way to do it? no, just a simple "sudo passwd root"
<knome> charlie-tca, yes master, once i've sorted out uploading the countdown banners... :P
<charlie-tca> and how did you know it would work?
<a_guy> that's generally how it works on most distros.
<a_guy> nothing seems to break in regular ubuntu when changing the root password
<a_guy> just saying: you guys seem to be annoyed by my not knowing about it not being supported. you could avert more users coming here with questions about it by making it more well known.
<a_guy> but thanks for the info!
<knome> a_guy, i'm not blaming you, i'm sorry for you
<zeating> anyone know anything about extended monitors with a 6950 ?
<hipo_> hello how do i make a .exe file executable
<knome> hipo_, chmod +x file
<knome> zeating, what do you mean with extended?
<hipo_> do i need to be in the same directory
<knome> hipo_, yes, but you can also chmod +x /path/to/file
<zeating> i mean i just installed xubuntu and on my second monitor is just a clone of everything on my main i want to be able to drag windows onto the second one
<hipo_> ok so it would be "chmod +x VisualLogic-Course-2.2.4.exe
<knome> hipo_, yes, if that is the filename
<knome> zeating, was that nvidia or ati?
<hipo_> with sudo ?
<zeating> ati
<knome> hipo_, don't need sudo
<knome> zeating, see xrandr
<hipo_> awesome it worked
<zeating> do i have to download xrandr?
<knome> zeating, i think it should be installed by default
<knome> zeating, if not, it's in the repos
<hipo_> hey man thanks alot been fiddle with this for a wile thank you so much ur a beast
<knome> hipo_, np, and have fun
<zeating> anyone know why catalyst control center (administration) does nothing when i click it?
<knome> no idea, sorry
<zeating> bummer
<knome> i've mostly been working with nvidia, and when i had ati, i just set it up with xrandr
<zeating> theres an option to do what i want called Xinerama but its grayed out and says im using one monitor even though both are on :/
<knome> might need to "enable" the second monitor from xrandr first
<knome> zeating, something like xrandr --output OUTPUT-DEV --auto --right-of OUTPUT-DEV-ORIG
<knome> zeating, xrandr -q should come handy with finding out the DEV's
<zeating> what does dev's mean
<knome> you need the device id's
<knome> for the xrandr command
<zeating> oh
<zeating> just says command not found when i do xrandr -q
<knome> hmm, then try installing xrandr first
<knome> ;)
<zeating> guess id ont have the package
<knome> i thought it came installed by default, but...
<zeating> um
<zeating> No command 'xrander' found, did you mean:
<zeating>  Command 'xrandr' from package 'x11-xserver-utils' (main)
<zeating> then i did did apt-get install xserver-utils and said i had latest version
<knome> note x11-xserver...
<raevol> firefox chugs so hard on my netbook sometimes
<raevol> i have a gmail and facebook tab open, and neither of those sites are lightweight, but it seems like i shouldn't be seeing it hang for several seconds sometimes
<Myrtti> have you tried the chrome offline app?
<Myrtti> although...
<raevol> i was using chrome up until recently, it was using so much memory it was causing my whole system to chug
<Myrtti> yeah, I get that too
<Myrtti> any ǵoogle thing, in fact
<raevol> yea :[
<knome> my solution: read email from an email client, and don't register to facebook
<knome> :)
<raevol> i've been thinking about using a local email client
<raevol> do google filters and labels integrate with any local clients?
<knome> i can very warmly recommend that
<Myrtti> claws-mail is quite nice tho
<knome> raevol, don't know about that
<raevol> :/ i have a quite elaborate filter/label system set up
<Myrtti> back in 2007 I used Evolution, and once I got rid of the job that forced me to use it, I mved to thunderbird. After I got rid of that, I moved to claws
<knome> actually i think the filters you set in gmail (never send to spam etc) are working in tb
<knome> but there's no way to SET them from tb
<Myrtti> claws-mail has nice filters, and like in any other imap client, the labels show up as directories
<raevol> hmm
<Myrtti> knome: none of the imap clients can do that
<raevol> is thunderbird the default xubuntu email client?
<knome> no wonder.
<knome> raevol, yeah
<raevol> i've never used a "real" email client outside of one job that i had
<knome> i've never had a job where to use an email client ;(
<pleia2> I use thunderbird with gmail accounts that have lots of labels, works nicely
<raevol> cool
<pleia2> (I don't use it for my primary email, just for the half dozen group accounts I have to keep an eye on)
<raevol> someone needs to reverse engineer facebook and write a local client for it
<pleia2> the filtering is done gmail server side, so it all just drops into your labels (as Myrtti mentions, they are just imap folders)
<Myrtti> ♥
<raevol> as much as i hate facebook, it's become an integral part of my communication because of some of the social circles i am in
<Myrtti> it's lovely that gmail takes care of the filteringt
<Myrtti> -t
<raevol> yea, that's cool
<zeating> anyway, another issue i just installed a program and it didnt show up in the menu list how do i manually add it?
<Myrtti> what program was it?
<zeating> chocolate-doom, lol
<zeating> just changing the catagorys
<zeating> cant find any option to manually add shortcuts or anything
<Myrtti> doom engine...
<zeating> ?
<Myrtti> I just can't immediately figure out if it *should* create a menu entry or not
<raevol> ok... hmm one reason i don't like local clients, seperate line items per message, instead of threading... TB must have an option for this...
<knome> raevol, https://joindiaspora.com/ ? :P
<raevol> i had one of those, no one uses it :P
<knome> ;)
<raevol> the point of a social network is to be social haha
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> diaspora, the social network nobody remembers unless a friend of theirs mentions it in Facebook, Twitter or IRC first
<raevol> haha
<Myrtti> it's true...
<raevol> ok now the big question... is TB going to integrate with the indicator menu
<pleia2> without any configuration a little popup shows up on my screen and then goes away when I have new mail
<raevol> kill it D:
<pleia2> I'm sure it's configurable :)
<knome> pleia2, that is a bit annoying.
<raevol> i want it to use ubuntu notifications
<pleia2> I am not familiar enough with ubuntu to know what those are
<raevol> oh god it's downloading everything ever
<pleia2> (are they the same thing xubuntu uses for volume?)
<raevol> (which is fine, it's just a lot...)
<knome> yeah
<knome> pleia2, ^
<knome> or that is what we'd like them to use, yeah
<pleia2> I hate notifications
<knome> me too.
<pleia2> I only keep thunderbird on defaults because some of our customers use it and I should probably be familiar
<knome> but i hate ugly notifications more.
<raevol> oh man, integration is all very unstable at the moment
<raevol> this may have been a bad idea
<madnick> you installed libnotify? :)
<raevol> i have that, it's more the thunderbird side of things
<raevol> btw when i unmount usb drives, the "data still being written" message doesn't go through libnotify
<raevol> is that because i borked things from too much meddling, or is that not integrated yet?
<Myrtti> in my experience, it's because data is still being written :-)
<raevol> that's fine, but it's that the error doesn't come through libnotify
<raevol> it pops up as a clickable window
<Myrtti> if you are familiar with terminal usage, you might want to try 'sync' or 'sudo sync' to really get some input if the filesystem changes have been done or not
<raevol> you're misunderstanding my problem
<Myrtti> I probably am, sorry
<raevol> i don't care if the message is that my harddrive is failing and the moon broke in half, i want it to do through libnotify, rather than popping up as a window that i have to click on
<raevol> also i seem to have more net resource usage using mail on thunderbird and facebook on firefox rather than gmail + facebook on firefox
<raevol> but let's see if facebook stops chugging
<knome> raevol, that's because tb needs to check with gmail, when you have the gmail tab open in a browser, it only needs to notify you about changes, most of the traffic is internal
<raevol> yea
<raevol> i dunno, thunderbird just seems super clunky :( may not be for me
<knome> raevol, there's claws and evolution too
<raevol> knome: does it support libnotify? gmail labels? threaded email view?
<knome> i don't know :)
<raevol> useless :P
<knome> hah
<knome> i am
<knome> raevol, ask ochosi about claws
<raevol> kk
<knome> 01:50  raevol: knome: does it support libnotify? gmail labels? threaded email view?
<knome> ochosi, ^
<ochosi> raevol: ah right. hm, about gmail labels i don't know. notifications: yes. both the messaging menu and popup-notifications. also: systray.
<ochosi> threaded emails: yes, but not like in gmail
<raevol> ok, i see
<raevol> thanks :)
<ochosi> np
<pleia2> labels are just imap folders
<ochosi> i mean to the worst you can always ask in #claws
<pleia2> so if claws respects imap folders, it's all good
<raevol> cool
<ochosi> it does
<raevol> just seems weird because a message can have multiple labels, can it be in multiple folders?
<charlie-tca> yes, messages can be in multiple folders
<raevol> interesting
#xubuntu 2011-09-21
<XubuntuKris> How would I go about creating an uncompressed .zip file?
<ToZ> XubuntuKris, look at '-Z store' option (man zip)
<XubuntuKris> thanks
<In-Vent-ive> Greetings
<In-Vent-ive>  Hello, I have some problems with my monitor or video card. Following happens: I see a lot of lines.  I'm using Xubuntu Desktop 10.04  (It's like some TV, but with the distorted signal)... I'm currently working on Centrino Duo with ATI Mobility X2300. The screen is generic.
<In-Vent-ive> I Also add this commands sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<In-Vent-ive> 'cause propietary drivers aren't working too
<In-Vent-ive> my apologies my english is poor, somebody can help me?
<GridCube> I can't seem to figure out how to install all the locales for xubuntu
<GridCube> i still have firefox in english
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> will try to manually install the locale
<GridCube> but I shouldnt have to
<GridCube> this is really weird
<GridCube> i can't close windows
<GridCube> i clic and clic
<GridCube> but they dont
<GridCube> and they just stop working
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> i have to manually kill the process
<GridCube> how can i see whats hapening to that window?
<GridCube> charlie-tca, ?
<GridCube> im using natty
<charlie-tca> look in task manager to see what's stealing the keypresses?
<GridCube> its the taskman
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube>  8263 casa      20   0 38068  14m  10m S    6  1.0   0:35.64 xfce4-taskmanag
<GridCube> that the one thats not closing
<charlie-tca> oh
<GridCube> i killed it
<GridCube> and then launched it from a terminal
<GridCube> and now i closed it and it closed
<GridCube> but its not the first time thishappens
<charlie-tca> oh, it stays open unless you click on "quit", too
<charlie-tca> It just minimizes to the panel
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i figured that
<GridCube> but even if i clicked quit
<GridCube> oh well i can repeat it
<GridCube> can't
<mecklen> Has anyone gotten NoMachines nxserver running on xubuntu?  Apparently, it *really* cares if you're running gnome/kde/xdm and the xdm entry doesn't work.  Googling indicates that people have gotten it to work in the past by running either xfce4-session or startxfce4 with past xubuntu releases, but none of them work on my 11.04.
<charlie-tca> If you installed Xubuntu 11.04, you are using gdm, not xdm
<mecklen> Thanks for that info.  The gdm entry doesn't work either.
<mecklen> charlie-tca: Oops, I misspoke.  The "gnome" entry doesn't work.
<skcud> What is the easiest way to know which changes were made in the last update?
<skcud> I'm looking at the dpkg.log at the moment.
<genii-around> skcud: For ongoing tracking, I like to use apt-listchanges
<skcud> okay, I'll try that one.
<skcud> What's happening is that the last time I shutdown my system, it got stuck in the screen with xubuntu logo. I pressed the power button and it shutdown safely, not forced. When I booted up my system today, it seemed different. Fonts and the menu were changed too.
<skcud> I'm trying to figure out if there was an update on some thing that is used to control those stuff. I'm pretty new to xubuntu.
<Thermi> gn8
<ToZ> join #winehq
#xubuntu 2011-09-22
<Fudge> charlie-tca  can i pm u
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Fudge: sure, anytime
<Hitcher> I am looking for a little help i just installed ver. 11.04 and I am at a logon screen and what user name do i use?
<moetunes> you should have set up a user during the install Hitcher
<moetunes> use that one
<Hitcher> it never asked me for one
<Hitcher> its really weird, for an install it just does not act normal. I am at a logon prompt it says "Other...." then has a "username" nothing else
<moetunes> what happens if you leave it blank and hit enter
<moetunes> ?
<Hitcher> Auth fail
<moetunes> sounds like a bad cd burn maybe - did you do the cd check?
<Hitcher> i'll do a second burn as I did check it
<moetunes> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<moetunes> and run the check from the cd menu
<Mneumonic> Has anyone on here been running the Xubuntu beta1 11.10?
<Hitcher> I am still having problems, it seems that I am not able to install it, could it be that 11.04 is to high for the sempron that I am using
<nope> is it possible to disable mouse wheel desktop switching=
<ochosi> nope: go to settings > window manager tweaks > workspaces > "use the mouse wheel on the desktop to switch workspaces" > untick that box ;)
<nope> ochosi: I found it in xfwm4-tweaks-settings
<nope> :)
<nope> seems the tweaks "link" is not in my settings menu
<ochosi> nope: it's not in the menu, it's in the settings-dialog
<ochosi> but nvm, good that you found it anyway ;)
<jeepkid> someone can help me about xubuntu11.10Alternate install with hd-media?
<mogitaff> l
<XubuntuKris> How do I keep the screensaver from coming on when on ac power?
<XubuntuKris> Is there a way
<XubuntuKris> I'm on 11.04
<charlie-tca> screensavers do not detect battery vs AC power.
<charlie-tca> You would manually disable it in screensaver settings
<XubuntuKris> dang, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Probably be possible to write some kind of script for it, since power manager can detect battery, but I honestly don't know how to do it.
<cYmen> Is it possible to turn off notifications with a command line option?
<cYmen> Or cache them or something?
<bash> i need
<bash> help
<likemindead> Ask away.
<bash> nmy screen is flashing, the "file" in menu is flashing
<likemindead> Someone will help, if they can.
<bash> opening and closing
<bash> what to do
<bash> its hard to write text when is flashing
<bash> any help?
<alain__> Hello
<likemindead> !hi | alain__
<ubottu> alain__: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alain__> trying to install 56k modem ...
<alain__> anyone could help me?
<likemindead> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<alain__> xubuntu and ubuntu are not the same
<alain__> im trying to find networking setting that are not the same way than ubuntu
<charlie-tca> It should be real close to the same
<alain__> where is located the networking setting page in xubuntu
<likemindead> The Ubuntu instructions will work for you in Xubuntu.
<alain__> just try it then
<charlie-tca> In the panel applet, same as Ubuntu
<alain__> where?
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<alain__> i did all that i did install a driver and it stil no go
<likemindead> Are you sure the hardware is supported?
<alain__> CLASS=0780
<alain__> NAME="Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Device 2f10 "
<alain__> PCIDEV=14f1:2f10
<alain__> SUBSYS=16ec:2013
<alain__> IRQ=255
<alain__> CodecDiagnosed=
<alain__> slamrTest=
<alain__> CodecClass=
<alain__> IDENT=hsfmodem
<alain__> SLMODEMD_DEVICE=
<alain__> OPTS=
<alain__> Driver=hsfmodem-drivers
<alain__> DRIVER=hsfmodem_drivers
<alain__> does it looks good
<likemindead> alain__ >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<alain__> what you want me to do with paste bin
<likemindead> You can past code there so as not to overrun IRC.
<likemindead> You followed everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto but it still won't work?
<alain__> its a real hradcore task to install a shitty 56k modem
<likemindead> Truth.
<genii-around> alain__: Perhaps see my thread here on this subject, starts at posing#49: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015673&page=5
<genii-around> *posting
<alain__> why it wont recognise itself that there a pci slot in need for a driver to work
<genii-around> Because the software basically uses the computers cpu to do what the hardware used to do on better made modems
<genii-around> eg: hardware modem vs "winmodem"
<xubuntu569> Hello everyone.  This has probibly been asked a million times but do I still need to edit the .desktop file to reorder menus and items, or has a menu editor been added to Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu569: depends on the release. 11.04 has Xfce 4.8 which you use alacarte to edit menus
<charlie-tca> xubuntu569: For Xfce 4.8, 'sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends' in a terminal will let you use an editor to change the menus.
<charlie-tca> Older releases will still need you to edit the files
<xubuntu569> Ok.  That helps thanks.
<mecklen> My gmusicbrowser icon in the notification area disappeared just now when I rebooted.  Any suggestions on how to get it back?
<herpderp> is 11.10 aplha 2 still supported?
<charlie-tca> 11.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1. If you keep it updated, it should be at beta2 today
<herpderp> charlie-tca: i'm working off a livecd, and it's not displaying anything.
<herpderp> ...though i'm starting to think it's just a bad burn/download
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu never released an alpha2 image
<herpderp> http://www.xubuntu.org/node/47
<charlie-tca> You would be further ahead to download the daily image, which is up to date
<charlie-tca> Oh, my mistake, we did not release alpha3
<charlie-tca> but grab the daily, it is much better
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<herpderp> just found the link myself, thank you!
<herpderp> is it mirrored anywhere?
<charlie-tca> no, it isn't.
<herpderp> ah. thanks anywho
<charlie-tca> If you are looking for mirrors, maybe wait a few hours and grab beta2?
<charlie-tca> Beta2 will release soon, as in hours.
<herpderp> whoa, really?
<herpderp> single- or double-digit timespan?
<charlie-tca> single
<charlie-tca> I would guess within 6 hours now
<herpderp> suh-weet
<herpderp> i'll do that, then
<herpderp> thanks for the heads-up
<charlie-tca> no problem. Hate to see you spend time installing that alpha2, only to find it will take longer to update than to install
<herpderp> _that_ many changes?
<charlie-tca> of course. Development images have upwards of 100 changes a day
#xubuntu 2011-09-23
<xubuntu897> Greetings... im installed xubuntu atm. Ive got a quick question though, as a complete newb. Aint it possible to applications such as LibreOffice on XFCE? I see, that some lightweight alternative, is about to be installed - but I surely hope, that I can easily install LibreOffice as well. Thnx in advance of anyones reply.
<xubuntu897> to install *
<well_laid_lawn> everything that is available in ubuntu is available in xubuntu, they both use the same repos
<xubuntu897> Perfect, thank you :)
<xubuntu897> My installation is complete. Excited :) Take care all
<xubuntu503> The new installer for 11.10 is great.
<Unit193> It's still Ubiquity, just newer ;)
<xubuntu503> I don't recall being able to launch Firefox through the installer,  though.
<xubuntu503> Live disc Firefox is old hat,  so I suppose it is a hybrid of the two.
<Unit193> LiveCD for 11.10 should have FF6 or maybe even 7
<mikeytheman112> Can Xubuntu live CD be ran on a computer with 128MB of RDRAM?
<well_laid_lawn> mikeytheman112: I've never heard of rdram, what is it?
<well_laid_lawn> and 128mb will be too little for the live cd
<mikeytheman112> well_laid_lawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAM
<mikeytheman112> well_laid_lawn: So, can I (and how would I) install it then?
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<well_laid_lawn> mikeytheman112: uses less memory for the install but 128mb is not much for todays xubuntu
<Myrtti> that's twice the RAM of my first computer
<mikeytheman112> Well, I tried downloading it from here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/alternate/xubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso. But it won't let me.
<well_laid_lawn> what happened?
<mikeytheman112> You don't have permission to access /xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/alternate/xubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso on this server.
<mikeytheman112> 403 Forbidden
<mikeytheman112> Any idea?
<ollomol> hola ??
<ollomol> hola esta es una prueba del irc
<ollomol> f
<ollomol> dddd
<ollomol> list
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ollomol> dddddddd
<ollomol> exit
<well_laid_lawn> knome: seen mikeytheman112's error above while trying to access the alternat iso?
<xubuntu842> me cachis en la mar serena
<well_laid_lawn> same with maverick
<xubuntu842> same with maverick???
<well_laid_lawn> this is an english channel ollomol
<ollomol> ok sorry
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<mikeytheman112> Oh, btw 403 Forbidden is on kubuntu's ISOs as well.
<well_laid_lawn> mikeytheman112: try this   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<mikeytheman112> well_laid_lawn: is it weird that it's only downloading at 120 kb/s?
<well_laid_lawn> could be that the server is busy - the beta for the next release had an update today afaik
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing tho
<mikeytheman112> well i hope the torrent downloads will be back up soon.
<moylan> gah! i had a command written down from when xfce mucked up and all my title bars disappeared.  happened again today with updates and i can't find the command.  some sort of xfce update/repair command.  any ideas.
<Unit193> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Unit193> What type of "title bars"?
<Unit193> http://www.gestalts.net/Xfce_Window_Title_Bar_missing  with the command   xfwm4 &
<moylan> the applitcation title bars are missing.  i can't alt -tab to different apps.  it's like unity silliness for some reason.  will try xfce-panel command.  back in a mo.  fingers crossed.
<Unit193> moylan: Did you see the link I gave right after?  With the command to try:  xfwm4 &
<moylan> and back to normal.  found the command.  i had taken a photo on my mobile phone.  'xfwm4 --replace'
<Unit193> Ah, replace
<moylan> sorry dropped out of the room while i closed all windows i could get my hands on.  all the title bars with min, max and close buttons went missing.  second time.  always after an update.  this time though it only took 10 mins.  phew.  thank you for the assist though.  good to know people are listening :-)
<Unit193> I wouldn't think that should happen (Doesn't for me)
<moylan> always after an update.  no idea why.  might be time to reinstall and start again.  i played with so many options when i first started that there's bound to be cruft somewhere mucking things up.
<Unit193> Wait a few weeks though!
<Unit193> Oneiric will be out in a few
<Unit193> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<moylan> good advice, probably what i'll do.
<IdleOne> ooops, wrong X
<pincy> hi, my problem is, that the xubuntu splash screen after boot wont disapear... i tried installing wdm switching to wdm in the menu which came up at install... if i press esc there are no problems at boot... and switching back to gdm makes the ttys unusable how can i get a displaymanager running again?
<Mneumonic> Has anyone heard of a bug in Xubuntu 11.04 where when i click panel preferences, add a second panel and then move it my panel disappears
<Mneumonic> and it doesn't add the second panel
<X-Hunter> Hey
#xubuntu 2011-09-24
<noahk11> How do i properly install xubuntu to a partition on a external drive that i can actually boot to?
<noahk11> hello?
<noahk11> How do i properly install xubuntu to a partition on a external drive that i can actually boot to?
<primorialhobbit> My Xubuntu netbook crashed earlier today, and now refuses to boot - I see a blinking cursor in the upper left for a little while, then the screen flickers, and stays black.  I booted off a USB disk and run 'fsck -fv /dev/sda5', which reported no errors.  Rebooting in recovery mode fails, the last few lines visible on the screen are http://pastie.org/2582239 ... anyone have an idea on how to fix it?
<charlie-tca> which version of Xubuntu, primorialhobbit
<primorialhobbit> 11.04
<charlie-tca> I would suspect it doing an fsck of all drives. boot in normal mode, when the screen goes black, hit s for skip, give it up to 5 minutes, it should boot
<primorialhobbit> charlie-tca: I've just rebooted several more times, and each time it makes stops at a different point in the init process.  This time, it stopped at 'Starting Userspace boostsplash' and subsequently 'Stopping Userspace bootsplash'
<charlie-tca> My 400GB hard drive takes up to 25 minutes for the checks, and 11.04 had no notice when it did that
<primorialhobbit> I let it sit there for about an hour and a half earlier
<charlie-tca> it depends on how far into the fsck it gets as to where in the process it shows you things.
<charlie-tca> Tried turning completely off, let it sit two minutes, power it back on?
<primorialhobbit> Fsck reports no errors at all, e.g. when I boot off a separate dis.  And I've already tried a cold reboot
<charlie-tca> boot from the live cd, mount the hard drive, cd to / and run updates
<charlie-tca> strange but works sometimes
<primorialhobbit> `Run updates?
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on the hard drive itself
<primorialhobbit> I'll give it a shot.  I assume I'll need to chroot for that?  My experience with apt-get is limited
<charlie-tca> I never did. I just boot to a live session, cd into the hard drive, find the partition with / on it, and run it
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to chroot
<knome> chroot isn't technically hard, but you want to make sure you do it right
<primorialhobbit> knome: But is it unnecessary?
<knome> sorry, i haven't followed the discussion too closely
<knome> it looks like you need chroot, yes
<primorialhobbit> Thankfully I have a second computer to use in the meantime, but it would be really nice to get the netbook running again before Monday's classes
<primorialhobbit> knome: Could you assist with the proper way to chroot?
<knome> if you don't chroot, you'll just update the packages on your main pc
<knome> haven't done that in ages. i'd suggest just looking at some tutorial from google, because if i'd help, that's where i'd read the instructions from myself :P
<primorialhobbit> hah, thanks
<knome> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<knome> that's probably a good starting point
<wdouvet> I am running xubuntu, am a newbie, and I am having trouble updating with synaptic package manager
<chirag_d_gr8> when i installed xubuntu using wubi, i see boot time errorbad lun bad numbers(1-10)
<chirag_d_gr8> how to fix this?
<Shirakawasuna> I want to rip movie/show DVDs to ISO before encoding them with HandBrake. What would be a good tool for this (preferably light, xfce philosophy and all that)?
<Shirakawasuna> basically I want k3b without kde dependencies :). It will rip to an ISO and check md5sums. I want that.
<csenger41> hy everyone :)
<csenger41> i'd need some help with flash games
<csenger41> the ones on facebook are freezing if im moving my cursor on the screen and start moving again when i stop it
<csenger41> theres no such problem on Win7
<csenger41> anyone online?
<philippe> Hello
<philippe> I need some help
<philippe> I just installed xubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<philippe> It all works fine when plugged in
<philippe> But when it runs on the battery xubuntu freezes
<philippe> Is this a known problem?
<dirtycookie> hi i want to make my indicator plugin transparent so that it fits in my transparent pannel can someone tell me how
<well_laid_lawn> philippe: not a problem most ppl have no
<philippe> I dunno what to do :(
<philippe> Defeats the object of having a laptop with xubuntu if it crashes on battery power :(
<well_laid_lawn> philippe: can you change to a tty or enter stuff in a terminal when it freezes?
<philippe> no
<philippe> hard freeze
<well_laid_lawn> it must be a hardware issue
<dirtycookie> hi i want to make my indicator plugin transparent so that it fits in my transparent pannel can someone tell me how
<philippe> I will google some more
<philippe> To try and solve it
<philippe> Thanks for answering my questions well_laid
<philippe> Have a nice day :)
<well_laid_lawn> philippe: have a tty running when you
<well_laid_lawn> unplug the power
<dirtycookie> hi
<dirtycookie> anyone there
<dirtycookie1> hi i want to make my indicator plugin transparent so that it fits in my transparent pannel can someone tell me how
<ismailov> hii pleese join linux-bg,org in facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/linux-bgorg/165834412004
<knome> ismailov, please don't advertise
<IdleOne> ismailov: Please stop advertising your facebook page.
<ismailov> ok
<ismailov> noo problem
<dirtycookie> hi anyone there
<dirtycookie> i need some help plz
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dirtycookie>  i have freshly installed xubuntu and i want to change the fore- and background color of my indicator plugin
<dirtycookie> how can i do that
<dirtycookie> ...
<dirtycookie> i have freshly installed xubuntu and i want to change the fore- and background color of my indicator plugin, does anyone know how to do this??
<knome> please don't repeat
<knome> if somebody knows the answer, they will reply
<knome> no need to repeat every 5 minutes
<Sysi> and crosspost
<knome> !coc > dirtycookie
<ubottu> dirtycookie, please see my private message
<knome> !guidelines > dirtycookie
<knome> dirtycookie, just for reference.
<dirtycookie> that is fine and understandable, i thought that all users in this channel are afk. thanks for giving a sign of activity and ill wait patiently. And thank you in advance
<Sysi> I think indicator plugien goes with gtk-theme, for some reason it doesn't go transparent with alpha/panelbg but with fg/icons-slider it does
<dirtycookie> Sysi: ok... so what does that mean?
<Fulcher1993> .
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> i have serious problems with my screen resolution
<seemawn> description following:
<seemawn> i use a nvidia-fx 5700 graphics card, so the nvidia-173 driver should be suitable
<seemawn> but I cannot raise the resolution above 640x480.
<seemawn> and it seems like, that it does not read the xorg.conf.
<seemawn> glxgears reports more than 2000 fps, and according to glxinfo, direct rendering works
<seemawn> how can i override monitor detection?
<XubuntuKris> anyone ever use Trimage image compressor?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> !info trimage
<ubottu> trimage (source: trimage): GUI and command-line interface to optimize image files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (natty), package size 28 kB, installed size 200 kB
<XubuntuKris> I asked cause I'm using it now, trying to compress about 120 pngs and it's taking forever on just the first one.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> you could use imagemagick
<GridCube> !info imagemagic
<ubottu> Package imagemagic does not exist in natty
<GridCube> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 48 kB, installed size 284 kB
<GridCube> its pretty easy and very powerful
<XubuntuKris> well Trimage just got passed the first couple, I'll give it a chance to do it's thing, and if I'm unsatisfied with the results, I'll give imagemagick a go
<XubuntuKris> lol, thanks GridCube.
<XubuntuKris> any other suggestions?
<GridCube> :P i'd say use irfanview trough wine
<GridCube> but thats just me
<GridCube> not the best option
<XubuntuKris> I don't like wine
<XubuntuKris> never understood it.
<GridCube> there you got it :P
<GridCube> then use imagemagick
<GridCube> :)
<XubuntuKris> Besides, I keep a winblows machine just for situations when linux just won't do the trick
<XubuntuKris> lol
<XubuntuKris> Thanks again
<GridCube> if imagemagick had a good gui there wouldnt be a need for any other imagining software
<XubuntuKris> That's kind of why I installed Trimage. I like GUI's.
<GridCube> :P
<XubuntuKris> I know how to operate in a terminal, I'm just lazy
<XubuntuKris> lol
<seemawn> if anyone considered answering my question I asked several hours ago: I solved the problem and apologize not to tell you that.
<seemawn> the problem was: xorg.conf was not aware of possible vertical frequency of my screen.
<seemawn> twas too low.
<philippe> Hi
<philippe> I need some help
<philippe> I have a new install of xubuntu 11.04 and this red icon appears in the system tray
<philippe> like a remove icon in a terminal window
<philippe> but doesnt do anything
<philippe> How can I remove it?
<philippe> ok I just fixed it
<philippe> Removed the usb charger for my iphone
<philippe> Was related to the power manager icon
<philippe> Many thanks :)
<philippe> Another happy xubuntu user :)
<philippe> Good night and god bless
#xubuntu 2011-09-25
<zilly> What's the easiest way to automatically login a user?
<GridCube> zilly, ?
<GridCube> how so?
<GridCube> you mean to autologin a session?
<zilly> GridCube, I don't think.  I don't want a GDM to display.  I want to user to be logged in without having to enter a password or anything.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> its easy
<zilly> GridCube, mind letting me in on the secret? =]
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> go to >System >Login screen (sp?) and set it up to autlogin
<GridCube> (sorry i have my setup in spañish)
<zilly> GridCube, I don't have a login screen under system.
<GridCube> you can launch the aplication whit >alt-F2 >gdm-setup >run
<GridCube> sorry i can't remember the correct names in english
<GridCube> (or if they moved it of place on 11.04)
<GridCube> but whit the last thing i gave you, you should be able to configure it to autologin
<GridCube> !info gdmsetup
<ubottu> Package gdmsetup does not exist in natty
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> it does exist zilly is gdmsetup
<GridCube> whit no -
<zilly> GridCube, do you have to have gdm installed?
<GridCube> i just tried it
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> zilly, if you don't a lot of things will broke
<GridCube> also until 11.04 gdm is part of xubuntu, whitout it we can not provide you support :(
<GridCube> because its part of xubuntu
<GridCube> starting whit 11.10 we will ship lightdm
 * GridCube says "we" as he is part of the team XD
<GridCube> as if^
<bazhang> well you offer support enough, so surely a part of the team (community)
<Unit193> bazhang: He is, he does ISO testing too
<Unit193> Making a slick new interface for it even
<bazhang> Unit193, indeed, to counter his "as if"
<bergasche> n
<Zepretender> Hi, I'm a newbie and I try to use Vino on lastest stable Xubuntu. Can't find xfce4-autostart-editor to autostart it... Anyone can help me ?
<ALECV> Buongiorno
<ALECV> qualcuno può aiutarmi per l'istallazione di xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !it | ALECV
<ubottu> ALECV: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<well_laid_lawn> I hope that's italian... :)
<ALECV> [11:31] == #xubuntu-it Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ALECV> i not can join, only invite :)
<well_laid_lawn> that's not friendly
<well_laid_lawn> ALECV: try /join #ubuntu-it
<ALECV> idem
<well_laid_lawn> ALECV: I don't know what idem means
<ALECV> gives me the same error, by invitation only (google translatre)
<well_laid_lawn> ALECV: I just joined #ubuntu-it with no problem - are you registered on freenode?
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ALECV> thx well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<wontboot> morning everyone
<wontboot> may I ask something ?
<wontboot> been fighting to install xubuntu or lubuntu for over 5 hours now
<wontboot> more that my first slackware in 1995...
<wontboot> is there any web page I missed that would cover booting problems ?
<SaaMmY> morning
<wontboot> the live CD boots all-right
<wontboot> but I can't get the system to boot then from HD
<wontboot> I eventually replaced the boot loader with LILO
<m6locks> did the installer copy all the files to your HD succesfully?
<wontboot> which gets the thing to start up but eventually bumps into weird HD problems I'd never seen before, and drops me into some sort of failsafe command-line mode
<SaaMmY> I would try with SUPERGRUBDISK wontboot
<wontboot> from which I only have read-only access
<SaaMmY> SGD
<wontboot> yes it did
<wontboot> lubuntu did
<wontboot> xubuntu did :D
<wontboot> everytime, as a precaution, I just have it format the relevant partition
<wontboot> (/dev/sda1 for /,   /dev/sda4 for home is kept untouched of course)
<m6locks> are there any other partitions?
<wontboot> what is SGD ?
<well_laid_lawn> where do you try to install grub?
<wontboot> only those two partitions : /dev/sda1 for /, where I do the install,   and a /dev/sda4 with a /home directory which I want to preserve
<wontboot> basically
<wontboot> when I start up
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<SaaMmY> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ wontboot
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wontboot> all I see is the bios screen, and then just an empty sceen with blinking cursor
<wontboot> ok I'll check that out :)
<well_laid_lawn> where do you try to install grub?
<wontboot> i'm not familiar enough with grub, so I just went with the default option in the main ubuntu installer, that was "/dev/sda" simply
<m6locks> hmm ok you could try booting without any splash or quiet mode so you could see what the system is doing
<SaaMmY> I suggest you wontboot rescautex... that stuff is cool and userfriendly
<m6locks> like first going to the grub menu and then like manually entering the boot commands or selecting the boot option you want
<wontboot> SaaMmY I'll make sure to try that right  now :)
<wontboot> m6locks : it doesn't even get that far :)
<m6locks> you can get to the menu by holding shift key when it is booting
<wontboot> stops right after the bios, not even mentioning any PBL
<wontboot> I'll try supergrubdisk before bothering you guys any more :)
<wontboot> oh one last question though
<wontboot> as I only have access to this one workstation
<wontboot> which is running on live CD right now
<wontboot> is there an way to unmount the live CD in order to burn a CD ?
<wontboot> (I know that sounds tricky...)
<m6locks> you need to use the same usb-port for a drive?
<wontboot> oh sorry you're right
<SaaMmY> wontboot do you need to burn the SGD in a pendrive right?
<wontboot> I forgot you can boot from USB these days
<m6locks> aye, the usb stick boot is VERY convenient
<wontboot> I just need to find one around this place... this is not my place, I'm doing this as a favour on an old PC
<wontboot> I'll check if it can boot from pendrive :D
<SaaMmY> yes with unetbootin is universally easy to burn iso into pendrive
<SaaMmY> backup your pendrive... and download the standalone unetbootin for linux
<SaaMmY> and then is userfriendly but if you have to ask ask it here
<SaaMmY> wontboot unetbootin
<wontboot> thanks :)
<SaaMmY> u r welcome
<wontboot> I tossing this house inside out to find a pendrive right now
<wontboot> the owner told me "it's there on the desk"... over phone
<wontboot> :)
<m6locks> i my opinion it is a lot easier to just use dd to copy the iso
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> are you stealing inside houses?
<SaaMmY> :D
<wontboot> yeah, making a mess is part of the service  :D
<SaaMmY> secret agent
<wontboot> I was asked to replace an old install with a recent xubuntu or lubuntu
<SaaMmY> XD
<wontboot> I said "nor prob, that'll take 1/2 hour, works staight"
<wontboot> so I came hands in my pockets, no pendrive, no own laptop...
<wontboot> and know I'm stuck
<SaaMmY> I know this situation mate
<SaaMmY> I did it too
<wontboot> stupid me :D
<SaaMmY> wontboot cd rom?
<SaaMmY> virgin cd?
<wontboot> yes, I have this ONE virgin cd i found here
<SaaMmY> ok
<wontboot> question was : since I'm running the PC from a live CD right now, is there anyway
<wontboot> to burn a CD ?
<SaaMmY> ? I don't understand
<wontboot> (I live 100 km from here... shuttling home to fetch the proper kit is not an option :D)
<wontboot> well I started Xfburn
<wontboot> but the thing legitimately told me it can't access the CD drive, cause it's mounted
<wontboot> and obviously I don't manage to unmount it
<wontboot> so I wondered if there was any special trick to get the CD to run from RAM maybe
<wontboot> and free the drive
<SaaMmY> ok no
<wontboot> ok
<wontboot> :D
<SaaMmY> unetbootin works on hardisk too
<SaaMmY> try it but I don't have garantee
<m6locks> you can unmount it by force, but the system might require reading some files from the cd when running software when burning
<SaaMmY> if you have some free partition select by unetbootin that one and burn the iso in there
<wontboot> I could crush the swap partition
<SaaMmY> then reboot as unetbootin says
<wontboot> that's the only free one
<SaaMmY> right way wontboot
<SaaMmY> use it
<SaaMmY> make it as ext3
<SaaMmY> or fat32
<SaaMmY> you will restore it
<wontboot> ok so let's recapitulate before I dig my hole even deeper
<wontboot> I change it to ext3 and I just run unetbootin to create a bootable partition on my future-ex-swap
<wontboot> ?
<wontboot> or does Rescatux still fit into the picture somwhere ?
<wontboot> cause that's starting to feel dodgy :D
<SaaMmY> I don't know rescatux I 'd use grub2 but if it fits inside the swap size it's ok
<wontboot> cause the other option is I take a tour from the neighbours (whom I don't know) and beg for a pendrive :D
<wontboot> yep swap is 2 Go
<SaaMmY> oh ok wontboot use it as you are doing
<wontboot> ok guys
<wontboot> first of all, I must really say a big big thank you for the advice
<wontboot> I feel like a total leech right now
<wontboot> coming over unprepared and stuff...
<bazhang> everyone starts from there
<wontboot> not having fettled with linux installs for four years (living on the dark side of OSX now...)
<SaaMmY> did you write everything? things to do list XD?
<wontboot> and the second thing I have to say is :
<wontboot> "Banzai" !!!
<SaaMmY> i'd say KAMIKAZEEEEEEEEEEEE
<SaaMmY> no but seriously Good Luck mate
<wontboot> thanks
<wontboot> I'll try the safe option first
<wontboot> beg access to a machine in the neighborhod
<wontboot> in if I get shot at with big salt
<wontboot> then I'll try that swap crushing craze
<wontboot> thanks a lot guys
<wontboot> I think we'll have to loose radio contact for now :)
<wontboot> but I'll make sure I return the favour :)
<SaaMmY> ok gl wontboot
<wontboot> ;)
<Kokonut> Alguno que hable español???
<Kokonut> install Compiz??
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<SaaMmY> Kokonut !espanol
<SaaMmY> !espanol | Kokonut
<ubottu> Kokonut: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<focalt> yo guys
<focalt> is the prprietary ati driver for xubuntu 10.4 the best option?
<focalt> like... I get a reeeally bad looking boot loader
<focalt> anyone?
<focalt> also I would like to understand why xubuntu lucid has pulseaudio?
<focalt> what for?
<oregano4> Guten Tach auch
<focalt> yo
<focalt> anybody can help»
<focalt> anybody can help?
<focalt> i'm trying to install an audio card driver, but when I type 'make'
<focalt> http://pastebin.com/hE9Z5Zhq > this happens...
<GridCube> mmm lets see
<GridCube> you dont have /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/build
<GridCube> its says so right there
<GridCube> if im not mistaken you need to install build-essentials
<focalt> hum
<focalt> build-essential is already the newest version.7
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> then you need...
<GridCube> linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic
<focalt> hoe do I do that
<focalt> how* (sorry i'm a bit new to linux)
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic
<focalt> thanks :)
<GridCube> :) hope it solves your problems
<GridCube> i
<GridCube> if not come back and we will try something else
<focalt> i'll report in a while...
<focalt> working!
<focalt> thanks a lot man :D
<GridCube> focalt, you are welcome :) good luck
<focalt> yo again
<focalt> other thing...
<focalt> I own a laptop with an ati graphics card
<focalt> the best option is to install the proprietary driver?
<focalt> cause it makes boot loader ugly...
<focalt> it makes me doubt on its performance
<focalt> GridCube, any suggestions?
<GridCube> mmh
<GridCube> never used ati
<GridCube> so i don't know about that
<GridCube> you could google arround and see peoples opinion
<GridCube> s
<GridCube> >The open source driver is currently not on par with the proprietary driver in terms of 3D performance on newer cards or reliable TV-out support. It does, however, offer better dual-head support, excellent 2D acceleration, and provides sufficient 3D acceleration for OpenGL-accelerated window managers, such as Compiz or KWin.
<GridCube> so you choose
<focalt> how can I make bootloader picture of xubuntu to disapear?
<GridCube> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<knobydobs> hia having a problem with minecraft
<knobydobs> knobydobs@knobydobs-ASM1610-VTM261:~$ java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<knobydobs> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<knobydobs> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<knobydobs> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<knobydobs> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<knobydobs> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<knobydobs> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<knobydobs> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
<knobydobs> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<knobydobs> Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame. Program will exit.
<Sysi> you need sun-java instead of icedtea
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sysi> in future, if you got more than four lines, use paste.ubuntu.com
<knobydobs> sysi ok thankyou
<knobydobs> ubottu thankyou aswell
<knobydobs> do i have to remove openjdk aswell?
<focalt> hey
<focalt> i dunno what happened
<focalt> but
<focalt> http://paste.pocoo.org/?reply_to=482267
<focalt> and I can't install anything via synaptic...
<focalt> can someone help?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 4 hours. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<GridCube> focalt, how come you can't install from synaptic
<focalt> GridCube, I don't know, it gives me that error...
<focalt> and it began with trying to unisntall and install a lot of stuff
<GridCube> synaptic gives you a python error?
<focalt> maybe I screwed things up
<GridCube> can you run it from a terminal, and grab the dumped log, and then post it to a pastebin?
<focalt> for example
<focalt> I try to install idjc
<focalt> and it say this (without installing)
<focalt> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482283/
<focalt> well atually it installs...
<focalt> but then I can't run the app
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, type     sudo apt-get update     and hit enter
<charlie-tca> Then type     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      and hit enter
<charlie-tca> see what it says
<charlie-tca> it won't run because it did not completely install
<focalt> charlie-tca, but it doesn't appear as broken
<charlie-tca> according to your paste it does
<focalt> on synaptic I mean
<focalt> anyway i'll paste the output of the commands you gave me
<focalt> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482284/
<charlie-tca> python-twisted is broken, bad.
<charlie-tca> try removing it, restarting, and then installing it again.
<focalt> restarting system?
<focalt> or synaptic?
<charlie-tca> I would use      sudo apt-get remove idjc python-twisted-web python-twisted-lore python-twisted-conch python-twisted
<charlie-tca> all on one line in terminal
<charlie-tca> close synaptic, do it in terminal.
<focalt> ok
<focalt> then reboot?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> then try reinstalling them through the terminal, using    sudo apt-get install
<charlie-tca> and the same list of files
<focalt> ok
<charlie-tca> Then it should tell you what to do to fix it
<focalt> uninstalled
<focalt> rebooting
<focalt> ok
<focalt> now
<focalt> reinstall
<focalt> hum...
<focalt> charlie-tca, http://pastebin.com/AtPshRix
<charlie-tca> It won't work. You should remove those again,.
<charlie-tca> bug 627654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627654 in twisted (Ubuntu) "package python-twisted-core 10.0.0-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627654
<charlie-tca> and about 5 others with no comments yet.
<focalt> hum...
<focalt> so I just uninstall?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> maybe this one is better for the install, not an upgrade, but it is the same issue:
<charlie-tca> bug 814933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814933 in twisted (Ubuntu) "package python-twisted-core 10.0.0-2ubuntu2 [modified: usr/share/pyshared/twisted/python/dxprofile.py] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814933
<focalt> oh god...
<focalt> http://pastebin.com/7uHMUJee
<focalt> I guess i'll just reinstall xubuntu for now
<focalt> :\
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> You could try run in a terminal
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get clean
<charlie-tca> then try removing again
<focalt> same error
<charlie-tca> It is not necessary to reinstall for this, but it might take another reboot to let you finish the removals
<focalt> i'll brb
<focalt> 5mins
<focalt> charlie-tca, back
<focalt> rebooted and still can't remove them
<focalt> charlie-tca, I guess it's all ok now
<focalt> thanks :)
<focalt> charlie-tca, found whar program required those
<focalt> Ardour
<Algyz> Hi, why 11.04 is not waking up from screensaver and I have to restart? :|
<charlie-tca> Tried a different screensaver?
<Algyz> random is on
<charlie-tca> Then try one at a time and see which one is causing the issue.
<Algyz> the one with kernel number is appearing :)
<charlie-tca> Then try one at a time and see which one is causing the issue.
<knobydobs> hia again - when i start minecraft.jar i get the login screen then wheni log in it dissappears and i am left to start all over again
<GridCube> knobydobs, have you tried asking #minecraft ?
<GridCube> they might know how to help you better
<knobydobs> GridCube thanx will do
<madbovine> hey guys quick question...does xubuntu have dropbox integration?
<madbovine> any help with that?
<charlie-tca> It has it through xfce, but not through the repositories
<charlie-tca> If you install using dropbox-nautilus, it installs nautilus
<madbovine> so no way to do it through thunar?
<charlie-tca> I installed it using the information in http://antrix.net/posts/2008/dropbox-without-gnome/ and it worked fine with Thunar
<madbovine> hmm...ok
<focalt> madbovine, I alway used dropbox with thunar
<focalt> and I installed nautilus one
<focalt> I dunno what that means, but alway worked for me
<madbovine> nautilus one?
<madbovine> oh nevermind
<focalt> dropbox-nautilus
<madbovine> and it worked with thunar without any extra work?
<focalt> yes
<madbovine> interesting
<madbovine> does it display in the systray?
<focalt> and on a karmic install
<focalt> yes
<madbovine> I wonder if it would keep working if you then uninstalled nautilus
<focalt> yeah... dunno
<focalt> but it installed nautilus?
<madbovine> may not wanna try
<madbovine> thanks guys...I think i can now give xubuntu a try
<focalt> I didn't noticed
<Algyz> how to know name of sound device? It is not /dev/dsp. I just want to know name of microphone.
<knobydobs> how to get fglrx to work with xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Algyz: open a terminal and type     sudo lspci, search it for microphone
<charlie-tca> or maybe just mic
<Algyz> there is strange app, called xvidcap  :)
<charlie-tca> knobydobs: I have to wait for someone else on that
<charlie-tca> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu11 (natty), package size 1140 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<knobydobs> http://pastebin.com/t1wUhG7t
<charlie-tca> knobydobs: did you do what it said?
<charlie-tca> System -> Additional Drivers should have the ati driver to install
<charlie-tca> If it is already installed, try running     aticonfig      in a terminal?
<hombre> hello
<knobydobs> nothing in aditional drivers and aticonfig not recognising card
<hombre> any wizzard in here to help me with some minor issue xubuntu related
<charlie-tca> Then catalyst was correct
<hombre> i wait until someone will be available
<charlie-tca> !details | hombre
<ubottu> hombre: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hombre> ok
<charlie-tca> No one has ever given an answer without a question
<charlie-tca> knobydobs: If the card isn't recognized, catalyst can't work
<hombre> just installed xubuntu dual boot with win xp and it was ok until i did updates because after restart and login and enter password it wont go to desktop
<hombre> it comes back to login screen asking for login and passwd
<hombre> i added new user same problem
<charlie-tca> Change anything?
<hombre> i did updates lots o fthem
<hombre> them
<hombre> it was a fine installation i was almost proud
<charlie-tca> Do you get a grub menu when booting?
<hombre> good graphics nice speed
<hombre> yes
<charlie-tca> go to recovery mode, try fix broken packages, clean, then restart and see if it will login
<hombre> i have an older version which is xubuntu generic 622... and a newer one which is xubuntu generic 622. 11
<knobydobs> ok but its in there and giving me my graphics
<charlie-tca> hombre: I don't know what those numbers are
<hombre> oh, you mean choose from the menu to fix those packages
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu versions are different than that
<charlie-tca> yup
<hombre> ok, that i didnt do that, i ll try
<charlie-tca> knobydobs: A video driver is installed, but apparently, not the ati hardware driver that catalyst wants
<hombre> something elese, when i boot into safe mode, i can get to the command line ok but i have no idea how to start desktop with sudo and  so
<hombre> i mean this is my first linux install ever
<hombre> command line for getting desktop on
<knobydobs> how do i remove the open source drivers
<charlie-tca> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hombre> ok, charlie-tca, thanks, and i come back with the beer if all goes ok, thanks again and all the best
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 4 Minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<knobydobs> i did !ati and aticonfig came up saying there were no supported adapters
<focalt> /usr/lib/pd-extended/bin/pd-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.5.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<focalt> what to do?
<knobydobs> how to get catalyst to recognise my gpu?
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> I have 2 separated harddisks
<focalt> i'm using sdb
<focalt> and I want to access my sda hd
<focalt> how do I do that?
<charlie-tca> is sda a windows drive?
<m6locks> it's whatever is you hard drive partitioned with
<m6locks> +r
<knome> m6locks, naturally, but if it's a windows drive, the way to get it to use is different. that's why charlie-tca asked.
<GridCube> my sisters computer, in wich i installed xubuntu, doesnt allow her to log in
<charlie-tca> Why not?
<charlie-tca> what does it do?
<knome> GridCube, did she was her hands? xubuntu wants its users to be clean. ;)
<GridCube> it started to ask her for a password at loging
<GridCube> but it doesnt accept it
<charlie-tca> That's a good sign, normally then it works
<GridCube> and it was preconfigured to login
<charlie-tca> It doesn't accept it at all, just gives "invalid password?
<GridCube> i doenst accept it
<GridCube> i could guide her to log in from tty1
<GridCube> but for somereason her desktop is on tt8
<GridCube> tty8
<charlie-tca> It should be giving a message on the login screen "invalid password" if it doesn't accept it. If it just flashes back to login, that's a different issue
<GridCube> yes that last one
<GridCube> she has 11.04
<charlie-tca> That's harder
<GridCube> :(
<charlie-tca> If she installed the wildbush theme, you have to remove ~/.cache and ~/.config and restart
<GridCube> she did nothing of that
<GridCube> it started closing her chromium windows when she opened them
<charlie-tca> If she somehow managed to turn ~/.ICEauthority to a root file, just use chown to make it her user name again
<charlie-tca> chromium I don't enough about to help
<GridCube> she didn't even knew the password for root
<charlie-tca> And autologin no longer works?
<GridCube> no
<charlie-tca> but she can log in through the tty?
<GridCube> i told her how
<charlie-tca> Did it work?
<GridCube> by phone
<GridCube> yes
<charlie-tca> Then she needs to turn off autologin
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> how?
<charlie-tca> log in to the tty, cd /etc/gdm
<charlie-tca> sudo nano gdm.custom
<GridCube> oh boy
<charlie-tca> remove or comment the line to autologin, save, restart
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> or just create a new user, maybe
<charlie-tca> But that is hard too from the tty
<GridCube> :/ so complicated
<knome> charlie-tca, adduser username? :P
<charlie-tca> You don't have ability to ssh in and fix it?
<GridCube> why is that NOT ONE SINGLE time i wan't to install xubuntu to someone and I say, it will be better, NOT ONE SINGLE TIME im correct
<GridCube> there is always a huge issue like this
<GridCube> im pretty upset
<charlie-tca> because you did not set up ssh to fix things like this
<knome> lol
<knome> maybe tell her to install openssh-sercer
<knome> *server
<knome> that might be easier
<charlie-tca> knome: she doesn't even have root password
<GridCube> i can tell her that
<knome> ;)
<GridCube> but the problem is what IP does she has?
<charlie-tca> GridCube: did you make her user an admin user?
<GridCube> how can i tell?
<charlie-tca> have her log in to the tty and do ifconfig
<GridCube> it was just a plain install
<charlie-tca> she can give you the ip from the top line
<charlie-tca> well, from this:     inet addr:192.168.51.3
<knome> wait, ifconfig doesn't necessarily show you the WAN ip
<knome> that's useless. that's your local network :)
<charlie-tca> OMG, it's wireless, too?
<GridCube> ifconfig doesnt do that
<charlie-tca> That's a local network because I assign all my own IP addresses here
<GridCube> its wireless but she is corded
<charlie-tca> If it is corded, it will show it
<GridCube> it will not
<charlie-tca> it will be a different number, though
<GridCube> i just tried on mine
<GridCube> it doesnt show internet adress just lan
<knome> no, it doesn't show WAN ip even on corded, unless you specified the WAN ip to your ip settings
<GridCube> i need her to log into her router
<GridCube> or maybe use links to go to whatsmyip.com or somethinglike that
<knome> GridCube, lynx --dump http://whatismyip.org/
<knome> GridCube, that outputs it to the shell
<knome> (the external ip)
<knome> does the router allow ssh ports? :P
<charlie-tca> Oh, good one.
<charlie-tca> We're going to make the poor guy scream...
<GridCube> well
<charlie-tca> I am backing away, you try and help, knome, please.
<knome> as much as i can
<charlie-tca> less confusing with one person
<knome> i'm trying to do some commercial work in the side :|
<charlie-tca> :)
<GridCube> SHE DOESNT HAVS SSH-SERVER ON THE APT LIST
<knome> GridCube, openssh-server
<knome> GridCube, anc cut down the volume by a few dB's thanks ;)
<GridCube> yes sorry
<GridCube> thank you
<knome> np
<GridCube> i cant log in
<GridCube> i cant log in :(
<GridCube> time out
<knome> are ssh port (22) allowed from router?
<GridCube> i don't think
<knome> s/are/is/
<knome> then you need to allow that, after which you should be able to log in
<GridCube> yeah she wont
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i hate this
<GridCube> i try to make things better and it just messes things up
<madnick> she needs to create a user?
<charlie-tca> GridCube: just have her create a new user, then
<GridCube> i don't know if that will fix things
<GridCube> will have her try
<knome> or tell her to remove ~/.cache, if that'd help
<GridCube> she quited
<GridCube> she want's me to check he computer myself
<GridCube> :/
<charlie-tca> How did she learn windows?
<charlie-tca> It wasn't something that isn't learned
<GridCube> yes, yes, but thats what it is
#xubuntu 2012-09-17
<Artemis3> so do you need moderators for brainstorm or you already have?
<ochosi> we don't have any afaik
<ochosi> so mods would be welcome
<Artemis3> "Ubuntu Brainstorm is read regularly by Ubuntu developers and contributors. They are doing their best to keep you up-to-date on the most popular ideas." :)
<Artemis3> need an account i guess, they don't use the launchpad accounts i presume?
<ochosi> should be ubuntu sson i think
<ochosi> sso
<ochosi> or ssi? (single-sign-in?)
<knome> sso
<knome> re: moderation, i think brainstorm has its own moderators
<knome> but one more can't hurt
<ochosi> well, one dedicated to xubuntu wouldn't hurt
<ochosi> they're just general moderators
<ochosi> so that's not much help to us i gather
<knome> ok, i need to hit the sack
<knome> see you later and good night :)
<ochosi> +1
<ochosi> night!
<Artemis3> in the end i had to create an account, the one from launchpad didn't work...
<pcroque> exit
<pcroque> oops
<mlpokn> Hey guys!
<mlpokn> I need some help setting up conky.
<mlpokn> I have the config, placed it in the right place. but it doesn't work
<koegs> mlpokn: did you put it in ~/.conkyrc and did you restart conky?
<mlpokn> koegs; I've put it in: /home/<user>/.conky.rc
<mlpokn> koegs; I've put it in: /home/<user>/.conkyrc
<mlpokn> isn't it the same thing? Tried with a different config and that worked
<Mathias> it's the same location
<mlpokn> ok :)
<mlpokn> this is the code: http://pastie.org/private/3xlnmcsxlak89ugqkjit9g . It's really nice. Too bad I can't use it
<MartS> .
<koegs> mlpokn: kill conky and try to start it from the terminal, maybe there is some error-message there
<koegs> the minimum and maximum size is a bit odd :D
<mlpokn> koegs
<mlpokn> that how I usually start conky
<mlpokn> there are errors: http://pastie.org/private/6kbxims93sy5cvll7ys7gg  :: koegs
<koegs> mlpokn: try so set alignment to "top_left", reduce the size of the window and remove all the variables
<koegs> then you can try to add one var each restart and see which breaks the config :)
<mlpokn> LOL
<mlpokn> worked
<mlpokn> still some errors
<mlpokn> hmm. How can I change it's position?
<mlpokn> How can I make it dragable? Is it possible?
<mlpokn> Messing with gap_x and y doesn't work
<mlpokn> hahaha
<mlpokn> worked
<mlpokn> One more question. I want to place it on a panel in xfce, how can I make it stay on top?
<Deutopia> right click on it in task switcher?
<mlpokn> hmm
<mlpokn> I mean a command in the config
<mlpokn> found it
<mlpokn> "below'
<Deutopia> how do i save files to a network location in the Save As box?
<MartS> u should use fstab for mounting it
<Artemis3> if it was mounted via gvfs (thunar) it should show as well
<Deutopia> mont the samba://host/dir  adress?
<Deutopia> how do i mount a network folder in thunar?
<Artemis3> try accessing the share with thunar first
<MartS> mount //somepc/someshare /mountpoint -t cifs -o adparams
<Artemis3> thunar should have network icon in the tree and you could browse your shares there
<MartS> or use fstab for permanent share
<Deutopia> there is nothing in the tree even after having browsed the share
<Artemis3> how did you browse it?
<Deutopia> opened the Home folder on my desktop with thunar and clicked the network icon
<Artemis3> and you can't redo this again?
<Deutopia> in Save As boxes, there is no option for Network
<MartS> try to mount smb share as a local folder
<Artemis3> perhaps it would be simpler to save to desktop then move file?
<Deutopia> that is not an option. i do not have a hard drive
<Deutopia> i will try mount
<Artemis3> actually you can save things in the desktop, even if you don't have a disk its saved in ram
<Artemis3> try it
<MartS> may be file is too big
<Artemis3> then move it where you want
<Artemis3> nah
<Artemis3> unless its 4g+
<Artemis3> well depends how much ram you have
<MartS> may be he use thin client
<Deutopia> will it mess with my persistence? my understanding is you cant re-use space from deleted files
<MartS> as a terminal)
<Artemis3> if you have persistence on, it will actually save it :)
<Artemis3> but moving it will take care of that
<Artemis3> if you don't have persistence, doesn't matter, will be there until you reboot
<Deutopia> right but im homeless and this thumbdrive with xubuntu is my bread and butter. if i fill the drive and cant recover space by deleteing files... what am i to do?
<Artemis3> plenty of time to move your file where you want
<MartS> but it will takes much time
<Artemis3> you can see your free space the usual way
<Artemis3> open thunar, it tells you :)
<Deutopia> am i incorrect? if i delete a file in persistent mode i really can re-use the space the deleted file used to occupy?
<Artemis3> browse your home folder
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> its not a CD-R :)
<Deutopia> didnt work with kubuntu but that must have been something going wrong
<Mathias> how about emptying the trash bin?
<Deutopia> i would end up with a full drive by the time i deleted all the unnessesary stuff
<Deutopia> i did
<Mathias> weird
<Mathias> which filesystem?
<Deutopia> 2GB Fat16 partition and 13GB ext2 casper-rw partition. created using Linux Live USB Creator, partitioned with gparted
<Deutopia> i would just install to the USB instead of using live, but the installer crashes no matter what distro I use (worked fine b4 i lost my hard drive)
<Artemis3> Deutopia, you could use the minimal iso to install
<Deutopia> after failing so many times, i think the USB is the problem
<Artemis3> Deutopia, i would not make swap, and format ext4 using the option ^has_journal (means no journal), and try to put grub where it belongs ;) you could force the installer to ask everything using priority=low
<Artemis3> you could try another?
<Deutopia> all i have is a 2GB and a 16GB
<Deutopia> buying one isnt an option. i have a hard enough time just eating
<Artemis3> it will probably work, try formating that 16gb with ext4 :)
<Mathias> Artemis3: ext4 isn't reccommended on flash devices
<Artemis3> shhh
<Artemis3> read what i put above
<Deutopia> yeah i know about the journaling
<Artemis3> boot minimal from the 2gb and install into the 16gb, should work
<Deutopia> ill try that next time i screw up xubuntu
<Artemis3> well at least minimal iso is a small download, should be tricky to dd unless you already can boot from the 16gb
<Artemis3> why you didn't like persistence again? :)
<Deutopia> i was under the understanding that i couldnt re-use drive space after deleting files
<Artemis3> hmm that should not be the case...
<Deutopia> must have been a fluke
<Deutopia> my current question is how do i mount a network folder so i can save files directly from browser to network folder
<Deutopia> tried mount and it said it doesnt exist in fstab
<TheSheep> Deutopia: browse it with thunar
<TheSheep> Deutopia: or gigolo
<Deutopia> i did
<TheSheep> Deutopia: then it's mounted
<Deutopia> well how do i save to that folder?
<TheSheep> Deutopia: it's in ~/.gvfs
<Deutopia> what does that mean?
<Deutopia> i click filesystem and all i see are folders and initrd and vmlinuz
<Artemis3> it means a (hidden) folder called .gvfs in your /home/user, what are you looking in / ?
<Deutopia> well i guess i cant see it cuz it's hidden
<MartS> ls -la
<Deutopia> im in a save as window
<Artemis3> usually ctrl h does the trick
<MartS> or ctr+h
<Artemis3> else just type it
<Deutopia> ctrl + H did the trick
<Mathias> just remember "ctrl+Hidemyporn"
<penreturns> hahahahhaha
<penreturns> nice
<Viktor> hallo
<Kingsy> anyone around? I am getting this error from arandr --> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/screenlayout/xrandr.py:42: UserWarning: XRandR wrote to stderr, but did not report an error (Message was: 'xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default\n')       warnings.warn("XRandR wrote to stderr, but did not report an error (Message was: %r)"%err)    <--- and its only detecting 1 of my 3 displays.
<TheSheep> Kingsy: what graphics card do you have?
<Kingsy> hmm actually I think I have it
<Kingsy> I have not installed the radeon / ati drivers at all..
<Kingsy> its a 6850 sapphire
<Kingsy> HD
<recon_tv> hi all, laptop just died and was wondering if anyone had suggestions as to whats good to get theses day. Particularly with regard to onboard video
<recon_tv> like whats  Intel® HD's driver support like?
<TheSheep> intel has excellent drivers, because they are the only ones that are actually open source
<TheSheep> and they improved greatly thanks to the work Valve did on them
<recon_tv> TheSheep: thx, thats good to know, I normally will only buy nvidia , but not a lot of nvidia on offer
<TheSheep> recon_tv: http://www.zdnet.com/valve-linux-runs-our-games-faster-than-windows-7-7000002060/
<Mathias> i got a weird(ish) problem, i'm dualbooting with xubuntu and windows, and windows won't hibernate (it will, but when i try to boot it again it just boots normally, it doesn't restore)
<recon_tv> lol, well. I never though anything runs particularly fast on MS.
<TheSheep> recon_tv: usually windows gets better performance in graphics, because the drivers are written by the hardware vendors
<TheSheep> recon_tv: who have very detailed knowledge of their hardware
<recon_tv> is it possible to resize preinstalled windows theses ? do does it just cry like a baby ?
<recon_tv> do/or*
<TheSheep> recon_tv: theses?
<recon_tv> days
<TheSheep> recon_tv: you mean resize the partition?
<recon_tv> yep, tried it about 5 years ago las time i had windows and windows was not happy
<TheSheep> recon_tv: it is possible, but you should make a backup, because there is a chance it will go wrong
<TheSheep> recon_tv: but you should have a backup anyways
<recon_tv> no big deal, have barely used windows since and never on a computer I owned
<recon_tv> might be nice to keep it on a little partition just incase, who know I migh need it some day
<TheSheep> I use a virtual server for that
<Mathias> brb, try something with windows :P
<TheSheep> be careful to not cut yourself
<recon_tv> any other hardware I should look out for, like must have or avoid?
<recon_tv> think multi touch keypad is somthing I want to try
<Mathias> nope, still just "diea" :\
<TheSheep> recon_tv: you might want to check the linlap wiki
<recon_tv> was hoping to wait till the new year sales, but HDD died :( , bit annoying as now I'm now using my TV and media box to surf
<recon_tv> TheSheep: I'll have a look at that , thx
<Mathias> s/diea/die
<recon_tv> Mathias: would this not be a windows issue?
<Mathias> don't know exactly
<Mathias> but it worked before i installed xubuntu
<recon_tv> sorry about the double neg :)
<Mathias> :P
<recon_tv> Mathias: all i can think of is that windows expects it's boot loader and cries if it's not there on resume.
<TheSheep> recon_tv: but grub does call windows boot loader
<recon_tv> but there probably is something, I would think Mathias is not lying, and a issue like this is going to be in windows so ignored by linux people. Also ignored by windows people "What do you mean you loaded linux, It's you fault!!!, restore it to factory default and it'll work" baa
<Mathias> kind of in limbo
<recon_tv> Mathias: you looked for other people having the same issues ?
<Mathias> not so extremely much
<Mathias> but on some laptops it works and on others it won't
<recon_tv> Mathias, So it's got a hardware element, is your laptop new? I'd be looking for advanced features in power management supported by you laptop.
<olbi> when I add new files to Templates directory, they appear in contextual menu. How I can add to them icons in this menu? They looks like blank file only
<TheSheep> olbi: just give them the right extension and content for the file type
<recon_tv> Disabling these features in windows/bios likely the best fix. I'd be looking to find other people with the same problem and find out what hardware they got and what windows version. also try find people with the same laptop as you and see if they have the same problem. But this is really a windows issue.
<Guest77859> hi! how could I register in this channel?
<recon_tv> Mathias: so my guess is it a very new method of saving battery life thats badly coded and tightly bound to the default factory  setup of windows.
<Mathias> damnit
<Mathias> windows raped my xubuntu again
<recon_tv> Guest77859: you don't need to register use "/nick <you handle>" to change screen name
<Mathias> any way to easily restore the ext4 partition in windows?
<Guest77859> recon_tv: it says me 'Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable'
<recon-lap> Guest77859: maybe without the caps /nick "newname"
<recon-lap> Guest77859: also /msg nickserv help
<Mathias> f it, i'll reinstall xubuntu again :\
<Mathias> and windows still won't hibernate :s
<recon-lap> Mathias: does windows even understand ext partitions ? and what do you mean by windows raped you partition?
<Mathias> tried marking the /dev/sda2 (which is windows) as "active/boot")
<recon-lap> Mathias: lol, just like MS, try hold the non techs hostage. glad I got myself off MS's crap years ago.
<Guest77859> recon-lap thanks. now I see
<Mathias> there's two reasons i still use it, world of tanks (game) and school
<recon-lap> Mathias: love tank games, you ever try wwiiol? had a bad addiction to that years ago, it would only run on windows too. thats was a added plus of getting rid of windows, I was badly addicted to that game.
<Mathias> maybe i'll try the wubi option
<recon-lap> Mathias: Have a look in you BOIS for power management features, I'd guess disabling one of them likely to fix you hibernate problem. but it's a tricky area. as to windows messing with you boot drive setting without asking, thats just rude!!!
<Mathias> have they removed the install (x)ubuntu in windows option? :\
<recon-lap> Mathias: dont know, but did not see it when I loaded up my 12.04 usb today. was not looking though
<recon-lap> Mathias: anyway wubi sucks as far as I'v heard.
<Mathias> damnit :\
<recon-lap> anyway, going shopping
<Mathias> weird
<Mathias> it didn't rape it, but it did something
<olbi> some1 will plan to journey FOSDEM 2013? :) I will be there at 80% :)
<Monte_Cristo> Anyway, I'm going to burn the iso file of xubuntu in a usb stick, I downloaded and installed the free program ISOtoUSB, I started it, I selected the ISO file from my pc, I selected the USB drive, but under FIle System I don't know what to choose between FAT, FAT32, exFAT, NTFS. Can someone help me, please?
<GridCube> Monte_Cristo, it should be fat32 but you should not have to care about that
<GridCube> use unetbootin, it should do all the things for you instead
<koegs> unetbootin++
<Mathias> unetbootin <3
<koegs> or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<Monte_Cristo> GridCube, thank you.
<Monte_Cristo> Now, I'm going to download unetbootin
<Monte_Cristo> Other question: is it necessary to close all the applications which are running in my pc when I burn?
<Monte_Cristo> like the antivirus, firefox...
<GridCube> Monte_Cristo, not really
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<GridCube> it just converts it and copies it, but if you have low specs it can be fasters if you do
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<Monte_Cristo> I apologize in advance, because I'm going to harass you with so many questions lol. Could you tell me what I should do, after that I will start the computer from the USB stick to install Xubuntu? The installation will be immediate and intuitive, or I will have to know first what steps to take? If the answer is the second could you help me? There is an online tutorial? a few days ago I have bought a netbook Asus Eee X101CH with 
<Monte_Cristo>  I decided to switch to Xubuntu to make my computer faster. However, to use programs that only operate with Windows, I would keep both operating systems, Windows and Xubuntu. In your opinion, keep them both, could slow down even more the computer? Last question: when installing Xubuntu there will be the option to create a partition where you want the new system? Even here: the procedure is simple or do I have to know something 
<Monte_Cristo>  Thank you, and please excuse my extreme ignorance in these matters. I'm trying to learn, but it's hard to be alone.
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: i would load the live CD up... you can do that from USB.. check it out and install from there
<holstein> keeping windows around will only take up hard drive space.. no noticable performance change in either operating system
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Sysi> xubuntu uses same installer
<holstein> as always, i would back up all data, and know how to recover windows in case there is an issue
<Monte_Cristo> thank you Sysi. It's just what I wanted, the use of images facilitates understanding.
<Mathias> ok, wubi didn't work, windows throws bluescreens at me when i try to format the partition and the bios is locked. lets try pxe, if that doesn't work i'll piss on the harddrive
<holstein> wubi doesnt make a partition... maybe its a failing hard drive?
<Sysi> wubi isn't very trustworthy generally
<Mathias> holstein: brand new harddrive
<Mathias> was going to use wubi temporarily
<holstein> Mathias: i test.. new hard drives fail too, and *all* hard drives fail
<GridCube> Mathias, it being new doesnt means that it can not be faulty
<Mathias> might be windows' way to annoy people
<Monte_Cristo> holstein: ok, I decided to keep both systems. then I'm going to run a small back up data
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: i would backup prior to doing any partition resizing
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<Monte_Cristo> i'm going to work. thanks and see you later
<Guest31839> i have a newbie question: i installed latest xububtu, and ati gr.drivers. and i cant watch even youtube without great lag
<Guest31839> i have old laptop, sempron3200+ and radeon x1100
<Guest31839> ram 3gb
<Guest31839> even windows 7 wasn't so slow, win xp has no lag at all
<GridCube> Guest31839, go to a  youtube video and go to the configuration menu for flash player and disable hardware acceleration
<Guest31839> i tried, but SETTINGS menu is grey - can't access
<GridCube> m
<GridCube> you have the same problems using default drivers?
<GridCube> do you have problems using other videos? like default media players?
<GridCube> have you installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GridCube> its youtube setted to use html5?
<Guest31839> ok, now i disabled hardware acceleration, restarted, and the same old lag
<GridCube> greg22, did you read my questions?
<greg22> moment
<greg22> lag with default drivers, new drivers, using flash, or html5
<greg22> now i'm tinstalled g.monkey
<greg22> it's like using win xp without graphic drivers installed
<greg22> lag everywhere
<GridCube> mmhm
<holstein> i would try with the chrome browser to troubleshoot the flash version
<holstein> i would try with the vesa driver as well
<GridCube> you could also join the #ati channel
<holstein> its challenging sometimes when there is poor support for your hardware... you wont be able to use the windows drivers though, so its not really constructive to compare the XP and win7 performance
<greg22> thanx :)
<holstein> threres nothing in ubuntu or linux preventing the graphics hardware from being supported... if it were me, i might load up an old 10.04 live cd as well and test an older kernel
<synaptix> is there a way to increase the size of scrollbars globally (including firefox) in 12.04?
<greg22> i'll try 10.04... also chrome has lag....  all brousers have lag even when scrooling down web page
<vermundo> hello, i have  problem, ive installed xubuntu on my asus eee pc x101ch and the videos are lagging. any advice?
<holstein> vermundo: all video? or just in flash in the browser? you can try the chrome browser as a troubleshooting step for flash.. you can run lspci and see what the exact intel gpu is and search for bugs... i had a 1015* with a tricky gpu
<vermundo> flash videos run perfect, but at 1080p they begin to lag. Same goes for the .avi files. cant watch any movies, they lag too.
<GridCube> use smplayer or other mplayer player for highdef video
<GridCube> flash video at 1080 will fail on linux, thats to be expected
<Sysi> basically you're runnig out of cpu/gpu
<Sysi> I'd try mplayer2
<vermundo> ok, mplayer worked, thank you :) any solution for flash 1080p videos?
<Sysi> if you have proper graphics drivers and acceleration enabled already, no
<vermundo> not sure about that though , how do i make sure that acceleration is enabled?
<Sysi> right click on video and see flash properties
<GridCube> right clic on avideo go to configuration and the first tab should have a "enable hardware aceleration" checkbox
<coneone> hi there
<vermundo> ok, thanks :)
<GridCube> !hi | coneone
<ubottu> coneone: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<coneone> yesterday i dared to install Xubuntu just because it was available, then after having installed and updated (during and after install) i ran into some _strange_ issue: apt somehow appended ":http" to each host in /etc/apt/sources.list
<coneone> so there was no way to update or downgrade or change the system, i even tried to manually append ":80" after each hostname in /etc/apt/sources.list, no luck my system was kind of petrified just because of this!
<coneone> i installed ubuntu and i'll install lxde as soon as i get tired of cinnamon
<holstein> coneone: did you add a ppa for cinamon?
<holstein> coneone: i would just look at the sources and see that they are what you are expecting... get sudo apt-get update to run without any issues
<holstein> theres nothing about XFCE or xubuntu-desktop that should change your sources
<coneone> holstein, naw man there was no way to even think of something like that, all i did was install and update... IIRC
<GridCube> you can always try to change the software sources from synaptic
<holstein> coneone: you installed xubuntu? fresh? from a live CD?
<coneone> holstein, i verified the sources.list, there was no CRLF... at least vi(nvi? vim?)  did not complain.
<holstein> coneone: whats the issue then?
<coneone> holstein, xubuntu from a USB-stick that was lying around . i cannot telll you how old this image is.
<holstein> coneone: what version of xubntu is it? maybe its end of life
<holstein> coneone: i would look at the sources list.. pastebin it here if you need a 2nd opinion
<coneone> *blush* im sorry to have wasted your time, i cant remember the version either.
<holstein> i would run sudo apt-get update, and work through any errors
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run "cat etc/issue"
<holstein> coneone: if its a fresh install, maybe you just want to go and get a new xubuntu 12.04 iso and make a new stick and reinstall
<GridCube> coneone, whats the results of uname -a ?
<coneone> the sources list was clean, i can tell you, and after having manually added the suffix ":80" to each host in sources.list APT did not replace my value but it stopped with "cannot resolve hostname de.archive.ubuntu.org:80"
<coneone> im using ubuntu 12.04 and IIRC this USB-stick also installed 12.04
<holstein> coneone: ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<coneone> USB-stick(bad install case im talking about) = Xubuntu 12.04, my system _now_ ubuntu12.04
<GridCube> ok
<holstein> coneone: you can clear up quite a few of these variables easily by pastebin-ing the sources list and running that command and seeing that it is 12.04.1
<GridCube> coneone, check if you can choose other sources from synaptic
<coneone> i think i tried that changing from de.archive to archive or sth like that, but it was all in vain! "name or hostname not found"
<coneone> i had internet with firefox
<coneone> apt-get update exited 1 because of "failed to resolve hostname de.archive.ubuntu.org:http"  OR (after having edited sources.list using VI editor) "failed to revolve hostname de.archive.ubuntu.org:80"
<holstein> coneone: if you'd like, pastebin your sources file here
<holstein> !paste | coneone
<ubottu> coneone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> coneone: i didnt edit each line and add a port to mine, and you shouldnt have to change them
<holstein> you should be able to use the default one, no problem
<coneone> i cannot to that because i already installed ubuntu <- without XXX ;)
<coneone> do even
<utab> I can not login to my account after an upgrade however I can login by getting a terminal with same information
<utab> what is the reason for this
<utab> any ideas
<holstein> coneone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211541/ is working fine for me...
<holstein> utab: typo
<holstein> ?
<holstein> coneone: im not following what "without xxx" means
<coneone> utab i say it might be your keyboard-mapping
<holstein> you could temporarily set the password to something simpler that the keyboard wouldnt fail while typing and confirm
<coneone> hostein ubuntu without the Character(letter) "X"
<holstein> coneone: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> the sources are all the same
<coneone> holstein then how come i can perfectly update and use apt now?
<holstein> coneone: ?
<holstein> coneone: whats the problem then?
<coneone> holstein ubuntu = main distri, xubuntu = version of ubuntu.
<holstein> coneone: they all use the same repos
<holstein> coneone: there is no xubuntu repo.. the packages are all in the main repo
<coneone> holstein but what went wrong yesterday?
<utab> holstein: no I can login with  my password in terminal login
<utab> coneone: I used a mac keyboard for that and guessed that however changing the keyboard also did not help
<holstein> utab: ok.. so i think the keyboard mapping suggestion is a good one.. you can temporarily set your password to something simpler and try it
<coneone> utab are u using unity?
<holstein> coneone: im still not clear that anything went wrong yesterday... if all is well now, it could have been a netowrk issue, or a mirro down.. anything really
<holstein> coneone: so, there is no issue with your system?
<coneone> utab there might be something wrong with the unity-greeter or gdm-greeter
<utab> coneone: I do not use that
<holstein> utab: and how about with a simpler password? something with just lowercase letters. as a test
<utab> coneone: I should reinstall these two from the terminal??
<utab> my old password was also simple 4 numbers ;P
<utab> coneone: it is not strange
<coneone> utab try to add a user without password and try to login, if that fails you might have a problem with authentification on your system.
<utab> not to find gdm-greeter with apt-cache search??
<coneone> it is part of gdm
<coneone> utab
<utab> I tried that already I created another user and I can login to that one
<coneone> oh
<utab> however all my data is on the old home dire
<coneone> utab so it first accepts your password and then you get flickering screen and it asks again?
<utab> exactly no errors warnings go back to login screen
<coneone> okay
<holstein> yeah, i dont think thats a failing password
<utab> ok let me try sth else, since I have dual screens let me take the VGA one off
<coneone> well then... do the following: (WARNING this will CHANGE your system) login as root, then cd /home/user, then mkdir old, then mv .* old, then mv * old, then try to login again!
<holstein> i would start moving things out of the home directory related to config
<coneone> holstein jinx!
<bazhang> no need to login as root
<holstein> renaming... shouldnt need root access to fix the issue since you can login as a newuser
<bazhang> ever
<coneone> bazhang, true
<bazhang> coneone, so dont suggest it
<coneone> bazhang, im sorry , it has been a while i last chatted on IRC
<utab> ok the problem is not dual monitors, still having the same issuer
<utab> just to be sure once more I logged into the new created account and it is fine
<coneone> utab, you can login to the terminal?, then do it using the normal user
<xubuntu688> cant install from usb , enters the setup t some text run on the screen then stucks
<xubuntu688> help me please !!
<utab> coneone: I am guessing that there is a permission wise problem.
<coneone> utab then you should get an error by typing "ls" after login
<xubuntu688> cant install from usb , enters the setup t some text run on the screen then stucks help me please !!
<Myrtti> that's not very descriptive
<coneone> utab i yould rather say there is a messed up entry somehow in /home/user/.xsession
<utab> coneone: ok, now my  home dir of my old profile seems to with drwx------ access privilages
<Myrtti> xubuntu688: please ask your question in the channel and please be more descriptive of your problem
<utab> I guess this is a problem
<coneone> utab try setting "chmod g+rx /home/user" then
<utab> coneone: I did that already and the new created user account and my old account has the same privilages now but no use still I can not log ing
<coneone> utab ok then pastebin the content of /home/user/.xprofile
<utab> coneone: no file like that
<Sysi> utab: in tty run "rm -rf .ICEauthority"
<coneone> utab damn... running out of ideas... pastebin /home/user/.xsessionrc
<coneone> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/SessionStartup maybe there is something alike for xubuntu
<utab> Sysi: no it is the same
<Sysi> utab: you may need to wipe your .config/
<utab> Sysi: rm -rf .config/ ??
<holstein> utab: yeah, i aggree with Sysi ...i would just rename it
<holstein> utab: no reason to rm it.. just rename it and let a new one respawn
<utab> Sysi, holstein : renamed still the same
<holstein> utab: it'l be something in the /home directory
<utab> holstein: ??
<utab> holstein: what?
<holstein> utab: if the new user you made is working fine, then its an issue with that user account
<holstein> utab: a user configuration in the user /home
<utab> holstein: it is not clear to me what you mean
<holstein> utab: in the /home for the user account that is failing to login.. i am proposing there is a confiuration error in there that is causing the login to fail
<holstein> i was thinking it would be in .config but it could be anything in there
<holstein> utab: you can always just move *everything* out, and get the user logging in.. put back what you need...
<utab> holstein: after renaming the old .config as .config_backup and trying to login did not create a new one
<holstein> utab: move it out of there then
<utab> holstein: you mean to move the .config_backup to a different directory
<holstein> utab: just out of the users home directory
<utab> holstein: ok let me try??
<holstein> utab: if *all* other users are getting to a desktop fine, then its pretty safe to assume its an issue in the user /home... i save the old .config files, and since it literally cant hurt anything as long as i have the backups, i typically just move *everything* out
<utab> holstein, I am sure if I understood you correctly but now I moved the .config_backup under / with sudo'ing and tried to login to the account it was not possible
<holstein> utab: cool... just keep in mind that if all the other users work fine, the issue is very likely in the /home directory
<utab> holstein: I can guess that but which one is the problem
<holstein> utab: i typically just take *everything* out when i cant figure out what is what
<holstein> especially in an upgrade scenario where who knows what has changed
<utab> holstein: I hate upgrades after every upgrade I spend hours configuring the system back to a healthy state :((
<holstein> utab: i only upgrade to test and report that it works
<holstein> best case and upgrade takes about 7 or 8 hours... a freshing install is pretty fast
<utab> holstein: yes u r right
<utab> holstein: but now there is no config related files in the home dir still I can not login so the cause is not completely there I guess
<holstein> utab: i might just make a new user, and move the stuff over i want
<utab> utab: that would be the best best and last option
<recon_tv> I hate shopping, have to choose a new laptop on a budget. aggh!!
<utab> holstein: I have to update lots of paths in lots of makefiles, I might search a bit more maybe to make a work around, I did not write the makefiles that flexible I guess
<holstein> i just got one of these used, mostly because of this awesome site recon_tv https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<utab> holstein: there is one more question to ask
<utab> well as a session selection I have both xubuntu session and xfce session, why are there both of these and can there be something conflicting
<holstein> utab: you can try as the other user thats working and confirm.. xfce should be just xfce, and xubntu will be the xubuntu configuration
<recon_tv> holstein: interesting, dont know about the batter on second hand laptops though. but I'm looking for a laptop come desktop so a eepc not really going to do it for me.
<recon_tv> battery*
<recon_tv> was looking at a toshiba c870-11h , hard to find reviews though
<utab> holstein: the other account is working, the best bet is to compress the docs and move them here
<coneone> utab no need to compress, moving _AND_ chown chmod can do the trick, but make sure you make a directory within the new users directory, and move everything in there.
<utab> coneone: you say 'no move' but then at the end you say move again??
<coneone> utab you can move without compressing first that will speedup the process.
<utab> you mean with the sudo and then changing with the sudo again ownership and group
<recon_tv> lol, went to listen to kusf only to discover they got sold down the river
<recon_tv> what do i need to play a MP3 ShoutCast playlist ? it's a .pls file, gmusicbrowser want to open it but cant play it?
<recon_tv> never mind Rhythmbox to the rescue, got Spanish guitar music =-O
<coneone> utab yes that sounds good
<recon_tv> got a question, if you try open a downloaded files with "other application" it's really hard as you have to know the location of the program you want to use? usability issue?
<TheSheep> yeah, firefox has lots of those
<recon_tv> bloodyhell, still trying to find executable of rhythmbox
<TheSheep> recon_tv: open a terminal and type 'which rhythmbox'
<recon_tv> thx TheSheep, thats a useful command I never saw before
<TheSheep> dpkg -S is also useful
<Deutopia> what works better and has better compatibility than firefox?
<TheSheep> Deutopia: two firefoxes?
<TheSheep> Deutopia: compatibility with what?
<recon_tv> now to try find the url for bbc radio 6 .pls :)
<TheSheep> recon_tv: menu -> accessories -> catfish
<recon_tv> catfish is another program I never used, but "find -name" was the one i use
<TheSheep> also 'locate'
<TheSheep> it's much faster
<Deutopia> things becides basic html4
<Deutopia> like silverlight, flash and all that odd stuff
<TheSheep> Deutopia: no browser does silverlight or flash
<Deutopia> k
<TheSheep> Deutopia: it's all browser plugins
<TheSheep> Deutopia: and they work equally crappy in all browsers
<Deutopia> im just noticeing chromium, konquorer, iceweasle having difficulties with websites that firefox is not
<recon_tv> though the browser wars ended in the late 90's
<Deutopia> why is google and IE on my TV?
<Deutopia> spending lots of money it seems
<holstein> recon_tv: i can tell you about the 2nd hand battery on this machine, which is dual core and quite a nice netbook... we could discuss in the OT channel at your leisure
<Deutopia> i still dont understand why there are commercials for internet browsers on the TV
<recon_tv> well, I got xubuntu and netscape on my tv atm :)
<recon_tv> sure holstein, what the full channel ?
<holstein> you mean #xubuntu-offtopic ?
<recon_tv> yep, thats the one
<Deutopia> i already have php mysql and apache2 installed (laest version) should i remove them b4 installing xampp1.8.0?
<recon_tv> Deutopia: cant be sure, but it should use apt-get like everything else, so would just skip the packages already downloaded. but thats just my best guess
<Monte_Cristo> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Monte_Cristo> I successfully installed Xubuntu, keeping windows 7 on another partition, I copied my documents into the new system, I turned off the computer and I removed the USB flash drive containing the iso file of Ubuntu. But when I turn on the computer again, Windows will automatically start and I can not choose! Why? I also installed Xubuntu Gparted ...
<Monte_Cristo> *I also installed Gparted in Xubuntu
<Unit193> Sounds like a grub issue to me.
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Deutopia> ubiquity installed grub to the wrong location. a bugfix is comming in next version of ubiquity.
<Unit193> Grub is what is used to choose what to boot,.
<Deutopia> boot again with the disk but dont install. just sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub
<recon_tv> this grub issue seems to be a regular here
<Monte_Cristo> ok, I try
<Deutopia> or if all that sound hard, just install again but at the disk setup "choose something else" use the big ext4 partition as "/" and the swap as swap and scroll down and make sure grub installs to sda
<Deutopia> too slow...
<recon_tv> haa, ok, it's the install windows after xubuntu issue
<Deutopia> next he is gonna install win 8 n do it all over n end up with 3 bootloaders
<Deutopia> gonna b a tidal wzve of that
<recon_tv> Deutopia: have you tried $sudo  tasksel for setting up your lamp server?
<recon_tv> might be a bit late , but just remembered it
<Deutopia> no im just sitting down with a "Sam's" book and starting to learn. (transitioning over from the world of IIS)
<recon_tv> Deutopia: fire it up and have a look, all text based so will work over ssh
<Deutopia> yeah i need to remove sql
<Deutopia> or if all that sound hard, just install again but at the disk setup "choose something else" use the big ext4 partition as "/" and the swap as swap and scroll down and make sure grub installs to sda
<Monte_Cristo> nothing... windows starts again
<Deutopia> yeah install again. see my last post
<Monte_Cristo> I did
<Deutopia> you chose "something else" and where did grub install to?
<Monte_Cristo> I typed in the terminal of Xubuntu sudo grub-install and sudo update-grub
<Monte_Cristo> no
<Monte_Cristo> I did not choose where to install grub
<Deutopia> no i was saying just install xubuntu all over again. in the wizard under disk setup choose "something else"
<Monte_Cristo> again O_O
<Deutopia> that would be easier rather than geeking out trying to fix grub
<holstein> yeah.. if its a fresh install, the install doesnt take that long
<holstein> the link Unit193 linked earlier...
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Monte_Cristo> However, if I enter the liveusb I can choose whether to start or xubuntu windows
<holstein> has information about how to install grub from a live CD/USB
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<Monte_Cristo> i red that
<Monte_Cristo> i don't understand what you mean with something else
<recon_tv> Monte_Cristo:  have you actualy installed xubuntu onto your computers HD, or are you just booting from the usb?
<Deutopia> when you were installing xubuntu you were presented with 2 options. use the entire disk or "something else"
<Monte_Cristo> i installed xubuntu, I also used it!
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: sure.. but the disc partitioning step... theres actually an option there "something else"
<Monte_Cristo> Deutopia, I've done that, now I remember, I chose something else
<holstein> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2012/08/ubuntu-mac-installation-type.jpg
<Monte_Cristo> not entire disk
<Deutopia> right. okay in that disk partitioning screen you need to scroll down and make sure the bootloader installs to your primary hard disk
<Monte_Cristo> thank you holstein for the photo
<Monte_Cristo> initially I had chosen something else, then I changed and I chose the first option! Now try with something else
<Monte_Cristo> but
<Deutopia> yes. use the big ext4 partition as "/" and swap as swap and scroll down and make sure grub installs to the primary hard disk (the book disk)
<recon_tv> Monte_Cristo: and probably should have a back up of all important files
<Deutopia> not your USB boot disk  >_<
<Monte_Cristo> nel mio pc ci sono già tre partizioni primarie di windows. io devo creare due partizioni per xubuntu, una per il root e l'altra per lo swap. come faccio a creare una partizione estesa? non mi compare l'opzione!
<Monte_Cristo> in my pc there are already three primary partitions of windows. I have to create two partitions for xubuntu, one for root and one for swap. how do I create an extended partition?
<Deutopia> right click on unallocated space and select New (you may need to resize partitions. have you made backups?)
<Monte_Cristo> don't worry, i've done the back up yet
<Monte_Cristo> no
<Monte_Cristo> I deleted an empty partition of windows
<Monte_Cristo> and now
<Deutopia> if you already installed xubuntu there should already be a root and swap partition
<Monte_Cristo> there are 200 GB of empty space
<recon_tv> Deutopia: I dont think he actualy installed ubuntu yet
<Monte_Cristo> but when i create a new partition
<Deutopia> okay right click on the unused space and create a new 200GB extended partition
<recon_tv> Monte_Cristo: use the empty space to create partitions, the swap should be about twice the amount of ram on your pc
<Monte_Cristo> there isn't the option extended partition
<Deutopia> click on where it says primary
<recon_tv> personally I like to put "home" in it's own partition
<Monte_Cristo> really? i have red the opposite:with a ram of 1 GB swap space should be equal to or less than 1 GB
<Deutopia> you want to give it extra breathing room
<Deutopia> even though it'll never get used
<Deutopia> you cant hibernate if the swap is smaller than ram (you dont want to any way, suspend it or shut it down)
<recon_tv> someday someone will make a simple computer ;)
<Monte_Cristo> ok, so... the swap should be larger then the ram..right?
<martinphone> aint that called mac nowadays?
<recon_tv> thought they where called iphones
<Monte_Cristo> thank you
<Monte_Cristo> see you later
<martinphone> i enjoyed the count
<recon_tv> Monte_Cristo: good luck :)
<Monte_Cristo> anyway, I think I'll buy a manual to learn how to make the best use of xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> or maybe some online manual
<recon_tv> Monte_Cristo: naa, just keep bugging people in IRC
<Monte_Cristo> ; - ) see you
<Monte_Cristo> eh eh eh
<Monte_Cristo> manual living
<recon_tv> there is an online manual though
<oelsen> hi
<oelsen> I want to mount a folder as an iso file that can be delivered over http
<oelsen> how do I do that? the files in the folder should be changeable just like files of a normal webserver
<oelsen> I don't want to create $file.iso first, It should be generated on the fly
<recon_tv> oelsen: sounds like a question for #web
<oelsen> thx
<oelsen> pointless: /join #web "you are already on the web, dave." :D
<v1adimir> lol
<Monte_Cristo> I have deleted the two partition of Xubuntu, with an option in windows, to reinstall the operating system and chose 'something else'. But when i boot pc again, from the usblive,, appeared the following inscription: 'error: no such device: 1b4f-4d78-9bfd-5cbfd41f933d: grub rescue> ... so after removing usblive  i reboot the pc : (
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: you'll just install xubuntu, and that'll put grub on, after installing xubuntu, then you'll just reboot the system, not the usb stick
<Monte_Cristo> i know
<Monte_Cristo> I rebooted the system, and that error appeared, without the possibility of continuing
<Monte_Cristo> so i removed the usblive, and the error disappeared
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: so, whats the problem?
<Monte_Cristo> the error disappeared
<Monte_Cristo> but windows starts!
<Monte_Cristo> not the installation on xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> *of
<v1adimir> meh it seems grub's on the usb, that can happen
<holstein> Monte_Cristo: i would recover grub from a live CD/USB..
<recon_tv> nearly should be a newbissh built into the live usb
<Monte_Cristo> Today I give up, but only for today. try again tomorrow
<Monte_Cristo> thanks to all, bye!
#xubuntu 2012-09-18
<rhin0> why on xubuntu 12.04 doesit take 20 seconds for the file manager tocome up
<Mathias> rhin0: just once or every time?
<rhin0> hmm once
<rhin0> why is that
<rhin0> getting directory map?
<Mathias> probably just takes some time loading in from the harddrive then checking what's in the folder
<rhin0> thatwas my only bugbear so far
<strtok> I spent 6 hours today fighting trying to get arch linux booting on a mac pro. Xubuntu installed in about 20 minutes and boot perfectly side by side OS X (EFI)
<Deutopia> thats what i hear
<rhin0> im pretty sure I loaded 12.04 xubuntu here I click on help from the menu and I get "welcome to xubuntu 11.10!"
<rhin0> how do I check its 12.04 apart from that
<rhin0> that seems to be a mistake
<rhin0> lsb_release -a Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Deutopia> mine says that too and its 12.04.1
<rhin0> thats just what I generally used to check what version
<rhin0> was trying to think when I last saw 11.10 or if i cutg the wrong disk
<Deutopia> just an oversight
<rhin0> this is good - I like 12.04
<rhin0> have seen it before but was avoiding
<Deutopia> just keeps getting better and better
<rhin0> i migrated off ubuntu standard some months ago > 6 because its all unity
<rhin0> and im lost in unity can't find my way around (don't want to) .. when I saw the first unity it looked unfinished
<Deutopia> yeah once unity hit i went kde till i found out about kubuntu. xubuntu has kind of been a fallback for old machines but i broke my HDD and now all i have is USB flash. thank the gods for xubuntu
<rhin0> thats exactly how it was for me - a fallback for old machines or just a general utility OS
<rhin0> does it run fast enough off a usb disk?  i heard they wear out - i'm amazed you can youse a usb as your main storage
<rhin0> use
<Deutopia> it runs great. takes a while to boot up but once it ups everything runs from RAM
<Deutopia> actually my friend has an 11 year old laptop that's also running from USB, and it runs circles around this PC
<rhin0> what do you use for a "ramdisk" please - howto - url or pointer
<Deutopia> i didnt do anything, it sets it up itself
<rhin0> it's  been a big boost to xubuntu userbase I think, the arrival of "unity"
<Deutopia> irony
<rhin0> xubuntus more like fedora (fedora also using xfce) .. ie. it's standard menus not mobile nothing "too clever"
<Deutopia> never tried fedora. never heared anything good about it
<rhin0> things should grow organically - whats wrong with a set of menus - problem I kept getting asked from people running fedora is #1 whers the panel?  everything decent just gone
<Deutopia> windows 8 is gonna be a boom as well. (gonna be a lot of people wondering what happened to grub or why they have 3 bootloaders)
<rhin0> well that's an issue - zdnet published article yesterday saying that all new pcs are to be keysigned for microsoft and whats more they won't be able to run xp or even windows 7 - forcing people to use windows 8.  they don't want another vista where people were buying pcs with vista licenses but running xp
<rhin0> won't be able to run linux either - like an apple hw lock-in .. it's quite serious
<Deutopia> they want us to use the hyper-v
<rhin0> whats hyper-v
<rhin0> ah - version
<Deutopia> built in virtual machine
<rhin0> meaning you run linux but its all within windows - why go there
<Deutopia> so when aquisitions buys new PCs for a linux company, microsoft gets paid?
<Deutopia> microsoft doesnt really sell to the end user, it makes its money from OEMs
<rhin0> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/microsoft-to-stop-linux-older-windows-from-running-on-windows-8-pcs/9589  Microsoft to stop Linux, older Windows, from running on Windows 8 PCs
<Deutopia> few and far between that i see an actual windows disk
<rhin0> its to completely lock everything out of new pcs apart from windows 8
<rhin0> even xp - with their own customers - new pc = windows 8 or nothing
<rhin0> despicable
<rhin0> the question is whether they can enforce it
<rhin0> according to that article they can
<Deutopia> i thunk they know just how much ppl are going to hate metro
<Deutopia> they can
<rhin0> absolutely
<Deutopia> if you peal the Windows sticker off your computer, you are required to destroy the hardware.
<rhin0> as in "now"?  url or source never heard that
<rhin0> thats crazy
<rhin0> question where are the tabs for apps that I have open -- on 10.04 there were a list of tabs at the bottom of the screen for open applications
<rhin0> i just realised they're now at the top of the screen Oo
<Deutopia> okay it seems they have changed a few things. i have found one refrence to having to destroy the hardware if the logo is obscured or removed, but it's for Windows Surface
<Deutopia> Microsoft Surface*
<Deutopia> OEM license agreement states you must destroy the software and all licensed components if you fail to abide the EULA (In the Surface version, they reserve the right to personally destroy the property)
<Deutopia> OEM for all windows
<Monte_Cristo> hi everyone
<Monte_Cristo> I'm desperate :(
<Monte_Cristo> I could not solve the error 'no such device grub rescue'
<Monte_Cristo> i red some tutorials, but nothing
<TheSheep> Monte_Cristo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177783/error-no-such-device-grub-rescue
<Monte_Cristo> I do not understand why windows starts normally, but when I insert the usblive of xubuntu seems to me now that mistake
<Monte_Cristo> TheSheep: ok, i go and read that
<Monte_Cristo> all guides speak to open the terminal to reinstall grub. But how do I open the terminal Xubuntu, if it does not start? I'm confused
<TheSheep> Monte_Cristo: you must boot from a livecd or usb
<Monte_Cristo> did!!
<TheSheep> and it doesn't start?
<TheSheep> Monte_Cristo: if it's from usb, try a different usb port
<Monte_Cristo> 1) if you boot the computer normally, start windows 2) if I enter the usblive and I start the system from usb, it gives me the error
<TheSheep> some computers will only boot properly from one of their usb ports
<TheSheep> I had that with my asus ux32vd
<TheSheep> I had to use the upper-right usb port
<Monte_Cristo> ok
<Monte_Cristo> i try to boot the liveusb from another usb port
<Monte_Cristo> but the first time I installed xubuntu, i used the same usb port. the first time it worked!
<Monte_Cristo> i don't understand
<Monte_Cristo> however, also try to change usb output
<Monte_Cristo> see you later
<Monte_Cristo> doesn't work the same
<Monte_Cristo> I tried to change usb port
<Monte_Cristo> the error still appears
<Monte_Cristo> how do I reinstall grub if I can not boot xubuntu? I can reinstall from windows?
<TheSheep> unfortunately no
<TheSheep> are you sure it's even trying to boot from that usb?
<Monte_Cristo> sure
<Monte_Cristo> i don't understand why, but my problem looks like this: RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Monte_Cristo> instead of RecoveringWindowsAfterInstallingXubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> because i can boot windows, but not Xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> now, i'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Monte_Cristo> nothing, that tutorial says that i have to boot ubuntu, and then open the terminal and blablabla...
<Monte_Cristo> but i can't boot xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> I have the impression that the PC has been irreversibly damaged
<TheSheep> Monte_Cristo: it's not damaged
<Monte_Cristo> can SuperGrub disk work on windows 7?
<Monte_Cristo> Auto Super Grub Disk installs a new boot entry into the Windows boot. Once you have reboot just select unetbootin-super grub disk and the program does everything alone so that you can recover your grub menu and thus your Linux boot again.
<Monte_Cristo> maybe it can help me?
<Deutopia> i am trying to configure users and groups in 12.04.1. when i run groupadd or useradd it returns error user/group already exists. when i view the list of users/groups, the 1 in question does not exist. (users reports 7 users named xubuntu & nothing else)
<Deutopia> i love lampp
<TheSheep> don't worry, that will pass
<TheSheep> also, there is #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<Monte_Cristo> I did it!!!!!!
<Monte_Cristo> i'm using xubuntu
<holstein> congrats! ...enjoy Monte_Cristo
<Monte_Cristo> I re-installed the usblive and the error disappeared, so i reinstalled also xubuntu
<holstein> sometimes its easiest to just restart and reinstall things... you can track down errors for a long time, but if you dont have any data, starting over is easy
<Monte_Cristo> and finally with the program easy b .. and I do not remember ... I created the connection between the windows bootloader and grub xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> holdstein, you're right, you should try and try again
<Monte_Cristo> thanks everyone
<Monte_Cristo> now, i'm going to have fun exploring xubuntu
<Monte_Cristo> I wanna learn everything
<Monte_Cristo> see you later
<Monte_Cristo> i have to reboot firefox
<Monte_Cristo> bye
<synaptix> Is there a way to lock items on the desktop in place? They keep moving around from their original positions clustering into the top left corner everytime I exit a fullscreen app.
<GridCube> synaptix, you could make read only the ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screenblahblahblahblah.rc file
<GridCube> if its read only it should stay always the way you set it up
<GridCube> but i dont really know if thats the best way to do that
<synaptix> It's not a major issue, just a slight inconvenience :)
<synaptix> But I'll give that a try as a temp solution, thanks. :)
<apm1> anyone noticed how jockey is misbehaving with the gui installer these days on 12.04.1 ?
<GridCube> defince misbehaving
<GridCube> -c
<SkippersBoss> it should be an option in the xfce4 settings editor. Its not there
<apm1> GridCube, quits while installing fglrx drivers but when you check with synaptic the damn package is already installed that is misbehaving :D
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> sadly i would expect jockey to fail more often now thats deprecated :(
<GridCube> but you should report a bug againts that anyway
<GridCube> we need to have a working jockey on xubuntu for 3 more years
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk , that should do the report
<apm1> i already have :)
<apm1> ^or so i think , maybe can't remember
<GridCube> then paste the bug number on #xubuntu-devel and bother for it to be fixed :)
<knome> GridCube, ermm...
 * GridCube hides
<knome> apm1, feel free to paste it in #xubuntu-devel, but don't keep too high hopes that anybody there actually fixes it. not saying it won't be fixed at all though
<synaptix> GridCube, your solution seems to be working nicely. Set the icons.*.rc file to readonly, tested fullscreen app and the items stay in their place on desktop
 * apm1 grins at knome's comment on the bug report 
<GridCube> :D awesome synaptix good to know
<GridCube> synaptix, rememeber that if that file is in readonly you cant add stuff to the desktop or move it around
<GridCube> (so its not really a *good solution*)
<Sysi> I wonder why jockey was created in the first place, other distributions install proprietary drivers more reliably with package manager
<synaptix> I can always chmod, edit and rechmod should i choose to add/remove/move any items.
<apm1> Sysi, jockey=debian's genius ;)
 * apm1 loves debian but is sarcastic about it's flaws
<martinphone> does xubuntu have live boot tools?
<bazhang> martinphone, such as?
<martinphone> bazhang, no idea, I have been told to use a "live boot tool" like clonezilla to increase the size of a virtual hard disk in vbox
<apm1> anyone playing amnesia on xubuntu ?
<knome> apm1, maybe try #xubuntu-offtopic
<apm1> knome, sorry
<knome> np
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I am testing Xubuntu 12.04.1 on VirtualBox and compared to the same version of Ubuntu [also on VirtualBox] I find it much faster; my question is whether it would not defeat the purpose of installing Xubuntu on my PC if I also like programs which are dependent not only on Gnome but on KDE and without which I really do not want go without; would Xubuntu still keep this performance edge even after I reinstalled a lot of my favou
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i use smplayer, thats in qt, and most of the programs for gnome are in gtk2-3 they run exactly the same
<GridCube> dont expect to use nautilus on xfce thouhg, at least not with lots of tweeking
<Marzata> Xubuntu runs Gnome and KDE apps pretty well
<cyclist_2> GridCube: my favourite file manager is Krusader [KDE]; I already have started using Xpad on my present system [where StickyNotes is the default application] and I will look further for more changes of that nature; but some applications are just too familiar to me now to be switched without a stronger reason.
<cyclist_2> Marzata: on a different note, what is the record of Xubuntu 12.04 so far on wireless internet connections? I had a miserable time getting my system to function with it and recently it seems that a kernel bug has made impossible for me to use the wireless connection for long or my mouse will start to drag until I have to restart the PC: but it is still working [which is better than nothing at all...]
<GridCube> cyclist_2, you can use them with no real problem, dont expect everything to be exactly the same though, xfce its not gnome or kde, you have to keep that in mind
<GridCube> cyclist_2, i havent had real networking problems so far, if the signal strenght gets too low you can get to a point when it tries over and over to reconnect and you need to reboot to fix it, but thats just if the signal gets too low
<cyclist_2> GridCube: my problem seems to be part-related to the hardware my PC uses; even though it has an built-in wireless adaptor, I had to buy an external one to get wireless access; a few months ago I had no problems, but now it is just a matter of time until I have to restart the PC because the mouse stops having any effect on the graphic desktop [although it seems to work, the GDM just does not recognise its input anymore]; that is another rea
<GridCube> cyclist_2, well gdm is not used anymore, now theres lightdm, so that might fix some problems?, dont relly know
<GridCube> you might want to try a live session before doing something else
<cyclist_2> GridCube: that seems sensible, since VirtualBox [however good it is] may be slowing things a bit compared to running the system from a CD
<GridCube> and the hardware its detecting its the emulated one
<GridCube> not the real hw you have
<GridCube> cyclist_2, also runing from a live session will always be slower than running an actual session though
<cyclist_2> GridCube: yes, but I think I will try it to see the difference; if Ubuntu 12.04.1 remains this slow, I guess I will give it a miss this time
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> go ahead and enjoy
<cyclist_2> GridCube: Thanks; Bye, now!
<livingdaylight> greetings
<GridCube> !hi | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<livingdaylight> ok, GridCube , thanks for making me feel at home
<GridCube> :)
<livingdaylight> :)
<macsim> hi, I got a bug with jupiter (I'm on voyager xfce 12.04) notification popup doesn't fade by itself I have to clic on it, any idea ? thanks
<Sysi> what time do you have set for disappearing in notification settings
<macsim> Sysi, 3 seconds
<macsim> Sysi, try to change it logout and login doesn't change
<Sysi> do all pop-ups stay or just from specific app?
<macsim> Sysi, seams it's jupiter only
<Sysi> see if it has settings for notifications
<macsim> Sysi, no preference for this application
<strtok> I've found that it's difficult to resize windows in xfce. The part of the window where you can click to resize is pretty narrow and sensitive. Is there a way to make it easier to resize?
<GridCube> strtok, :) see the xubuntu's faqa
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/
<strtok> thanks!
 * murfman is away: I'm busy
<pleia2> murfman: please don't use public away messages here
<negueba> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my xubuntu. it does not eject pendrives. everytime i try to eject it i get a busy message
<mubbes_> hi everybody
 * murfman is back (gone 02:01:13)
<mubbes_> i have a problem under xubuntu precise and quantal with debootstrap, lvm and luks. he doesn't find the root deice. the device mapper doesn't seem to work. Here's the error message, my config and the contents of initrd.img: http://pastebin.com/hWqvmYLV
<mubbes_> thank you for your help in advance
<recon_tv> hi, just wanted to ask, how well is the intel HD 3000 graphics supported, looking at a laptop and just wanted to ask
<recon_tv> not so sure about no opengl
<GridCube> intel drivers are pretty good
<Deutopia> dont expect much opengl, and dont expect much performance
<recon_tv> tries to reconcile pretty good and don't expect much?
<Deutopia> its a GMA3000. even on windows it doesnt do much
<Deutopia> oh HD 3000 my bad. but still
<recon_tv> I see what you mean, pretty much at the bottom of the table of high end graphics cards
<recon_tv> still, probably better than the nvidia m6800 i was using. but it does work ?
<Sysi> should work great with current ubuntu
<GridCube> i have found that the current drivers for intel are pretty good
<GridCube> but i have a short experience, but then again thats the word on the interwebs
<Sysi> chip isn't totally hopeless with 3D, on windows I've ran left4dead 1&2 and portal nicely
<xubuntu434> 12.04.1-desktop-amd64 crashes trying to install, should I give 32-bit a shot?
<recon_tv> well, not much of a gamer. bit of urban terror is about it
<xubuntu434> I have a QC i7 @2.3Ghz
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: can you boot a live CD/USB ?
<xubuntu434> tried that first, but same segfault error
<xubuntu434> strange really
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: not really, look like you have a hardware incomparability, what the make and model?
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: or a buggy install CD/usb
<xubuntu434> asus n56vz laptop
<Sysi> image may also have been damaged while downloading, unless you used torrent
<xubuntu434> intel hd 4000/nvidia gt 650m graphics
<xubuntu434> used torrent
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: ok, check the download files MD5 checksum, seems that other people are using that laptop with ubuntu
<Sysi> uh oh, switchable graphics may cause problems
<Sysi> recon_tv: torrent does checksum by itself
<recon_tv> maybe disabling optimua in the bios before install?
<xubuntu434> checking md5
<xubuntu434> md5 checks ok 16fea2603876247caf41f30066bc95e4 for amd-64.iso
<xubuntu434> recon_tv: AFAIK, no bios level controls to disable optimus on my machine
<xubuntu434> but I don't think that
<xubuntu434> that's the issue really
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: on idea really, was an option that I read somewhere, would of removed one possibility
<xubuntu434> I see
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: I'd get the alt install and try that
<xubuntu434> ok, I guess that can't hurt
<recon_tv> maybe pasting the stack trace of the crash would help
<xubuntu434> yeah, but it doesn't even get to the install portion before segfaulting
<recon_tv> the first couple of lines would be the most helpful if it long (which i expect it is)
<xubuntu434> anyway thanks for your input, I will try the alt cd
<xubuntu434> from what I can recall, it was an audio issue!
<recon_tv> xubuntu434: well note it down, would be a great help looking for bug reports
<xubuntu434> will do
<xubuntu434> thanks again
<nicklas> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, but are having wifi problems. It is slow, takes a long time to connect and is stuck at a speed of 11Mb/s. My laptop have a AR9485. I can see on google this wifi-card is supported by ath9k. Is ath9k installed by default in the kernel? What can i do? Thanks.
<recon_tv> nicklas: are you sure it's the OS, have you tried changing wifi channel
<nicklas> recon_tv: I think so. I have another laptop connected with 54Mb/s speed rate.
<recon_tv> nicklas: just thought i'd ask, do you really need more than 11Mb/s?
<recon_tv> nicklas: might be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951709 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Atheros AR9485 WiFi card on Acer Aspire One 722 works slow, sometimes crashes" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nicklas> recon_tv: 11Mb/s is a bit sad when i have a 100/100Mbit internet connection...
<nicklas> recon_tv: I will check out that bug. Thanks
<recon_tv> nicklas: sure, but how often do you get more than 11Mb/s connection, I 'v only ever seem a d/l hit 8Mb/s once, and that was a ubuntu update.
<recon_tv> but nice connection :)
<nicklas> I guess the speed rating means a much lower actual throughput, i'm getting like 0.5mb/s download
<nicklas> Yes it is :)
<nicklas> Proposed fix in launchpad bug did not work, thanks though. I guess I'll wait for a new kernel update
<recon_tv> nicklas: whats the make model of the computer?
<nicklas> Sony VAIO SVT13116FXS
<recon_tv> nicklas: here is another similar problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/178494/very-very-slow-transfer-speeds-between-windows-7-and-samba-server-running-on-ubu
<Ominara> Hi!
<Tsavo> SSH into a fresh install of Xubuntu (12.04.1) suddenly having the Connection closed. -v flag reveals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213903/  usual fixes involving /etc/hosts aren't working
<knome> Tsavo, i'd maybe even ask #ubuntu, since i doubt this is a xubuntu-specific issue
#xubuntu 2012-09-19
<ball> Are ther other Linux distributions that use Xfce ?
<Unit193> Sure, plenty.  Fedora, debian, etc.
<ball> Unit193: Thanks.
<synaptix> even classic Ubuntu can use XFCE via xubuntu-desktop or installing the xfce4 metapackage
<ball> Not sure what the point of that would be, given that Xubuntu ships with it.
<ball> Thanks for the data point though.
<ball> How is Xubuntu's support for networked printers and scanners?
<Unit193> Never tried scanner, but printer worked last I tried.
<ball> I may get a chance to try some soon.
<ball> (of the larger "office photocopier" variety).
<ball> I'll have to pick up a laptop first though.
<ramprasadgk> Hey guys i got brand new latest xubuntu on my system
<ramprasadgk> it runs like a charm
<ramprasadgk> but...
<ramprasadgk> i can tfind device drivers on the net
<ramprasadgk> can somebody point me where to find my device drivers it is compaq laptop
<holstein> ramprasadgk: whats up? is something not working?
<ramprasadgk> no
<ramprasadgk> my audio n wireless
<holstein> you might find a driver here and there, but the drivers are just in the kernels
<ramprasadgk> it says wireless device not detected
<holstein> ramprasadgk: you should plug the laptop into wired internet and look and see if there are any restricted drivers available
<ramprasadgk> yes i will try that
<ramprasadgk> one more thing what is xcfe
<holstein> XFCE
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ramprasadgk> ok xfce
<holstein> its the desktop environment... there are plenty...
<ramprasadgk> fluxbox is one of them?
<holstein> yup.. openbox... LXDE, KDE... etc
<ramprasadgk> isnt that window manager
<holstein> ramprasadgk: there is a difference, but mostly you will be interested in desktop enviroments... the all in ones
<holstein> at least for a while
<ramprasadgk> well
<ramprasadgk> actually i have a linux server to connect to in which case i use fluxbox
<ramprasadgk> where i do not want full desktop
<ramprasadgk> for home systemm i use xubuntu
<holstein> sure.. i was just expecting you to not know about that since you were asking about XFCE
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<holstein> i dont think you'll argue that setting up and using fluxbox is a bit more advanced than using xubuntu
<ramprasadgk> No it isnt
<ramprasadgk> actually i got xubuntu pretty neat
<ramprasadgk> till my wireless and audio fail to work
<holstein> ramprasadgk: cool... its just my opinion from setting up fluxbox years ago, using openbox, LXDE, XFCE, and unity,a nd trying KDE and mate and cinammon and lots of others
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i found fluxbox a bit more "advanced" to configure than XFCE is out of the box
<holstein> but, again.. thats just me.. what can i help you with?
<ramprasadgk> well, it depends
<ramprasadgk> now my biggest problem is getting my wireless working on my compaq laptop
<holstein> for sound, i usually refer to the wiki
<ramprasadgk> with xubuntu
<holstein> open a terminal and run aplay -l and/or arecord -l
<holstein> run alsamixer and make sure you try tweaking everything
<holstein> make sure its not something easy like the output is muted in the GUI
<ramprasadgk> ok
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i would run lspci, and see what chipset your wifi device has and i can steer you in the right direction
<holstein> lspci or lsusb
<ramprasadgk> let me do that
<ramprasadgk> N10/ICH 7
<ramprasadgk> Intel
<ramprasadgk> audio
<holstein> hhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<holstein> !paste | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> i agree with http://askubuntu.com/questions/103611/no-sound-with-a-n10-ich-7-audio-controller and might just install pavucontrol
<holstein> just choose what you want to work on, and we'll just knock it out.. whenever you get tine
<holstein> im in a power outage and just wasting time anyways.. but i will be off when the batteries fail
<ramprasadgk> ok
<Deutopia> pavucontrol fixed and issue with ich10 sound for me
<Deutopia> jack fixed it comming out of the wrong output
<ramprasadgk> Kudos guys
<ramprasadgk> I FIXED IT
<ramprasadgk> with the help of troubleshooting guide
<ramprasadgk> thanks a tonne
<ramprasadgk> SOUND IS OK now
<ramprasadgk> wireless is NOT but :(
<Deutopia> then what good is it  :P
<ramprasadgk> :)
<ramprasadgk> atleast i can watch my archived movies
<xubuntu557> hello, i'm new to all of this and am looking for some help
<xubuntu557> I have some sort of nasty virus (or something) and am trying to just delete everything and use ubuntu
<xubuntu557> anyone there?
<ramprasadgk> wireless help :) needed
<xubuntu557> sorry, anyone else still around?
<Deutopia> hiya
<Deutopia> we can help you install ubuntu. what have you done so far (where are we?)
<Deutopia> guess he figured it out?
<holstein> i think most folks have issues with these chipsets ramprasadgk , so i'll link this for you
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ramprasadgk> ok thanks holstein
<adores> Hello guys. I want to switch from Ubuntu 10.10 to Xubuntu becuz my GPU has 32MB and everything is so slowly and painfully. I want to ask you does Xubuntu offer same terminal commands as Ubuntu, I mean : sudo dpkg -i test.deb and etc... ?
<koegs> adores: everything is "the same", xubuntu is using the same base-version of ubuntu just with xfce as default session
<adores> Okay, thank you !
<ablomen> Hmm this is weird.. since yesterday, all .php files have flash icons in thunar, has anybody else noticed this?
<Sysi> ablomen: default icon theme?
<ablomen> ehm i think so lemme check
<ablomen> elementary Xubuntu dark
<ablomen> Sysi, though i just remembered, i am using the xubuntu-dev 4.10 PPA version of xfce, so that might have something to do with it, so i guess this is the wrong place to ask
<ablomen> hmm yeah when I use "elementary dark" (without the Xubuntu part) everything seems fine
<Deutopia> not happening here
<knome> ablomen, if it's precise, i doubt it has anything to do with xubuntu (i might be wrong though)
<longwuyuan> hi, can someone point me to the docs for 1laptop+1monitor extended screen config
<longwuyuan> default install is giving me clone on laptop & monitor
<Sysi> use arandr
<longwuyuan> for safety sake ..  it this documented anywhere
<longwuyuan> and i will read about arandr now
<longwuyuan> installed arandr ... i get to save output any way to test all this. i am in office
<longwuyuan> :-D heaven
<longwuyuan> i just hit apply and wonder :-)
<longwuyuan> thanks tons Sysi
<ablomen> knome, sorry was out for a few minutes, yeah i guess it's one of the ppa's i am using, other icon packs work, so all is well
<ramprasadgk> hi
<ramprasadgk> while i try to install brodcom driver
<ramprasadgk> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<ramprasadgk> it says file has an unknown MD5 sum
<ramprasadgk> any help?
<recon_tv> Hi all, think I'v decided to buy a Acer Aspire V3-571 3rd Gen Core i5 , main conserns are the intel HD 4000 integrated graphics and the wifi card, I have the option of adding a Nvidia GeForce GT 640M if the graphics are a problem ( at least I hope i can add the video card), and a dongle for wifi if it's still having problems. any comments?
<TheSheep> recon_tv: I have a laptop with intel HD 4000 and it works fine
<TheSheep> recon_tv: I was even surprised that it supports two external monitors connected at once
<olbi> take only Intel, because gpu switch still is crappy
<olbi> only good working app is Bumblebee
<TheSheep> it works though
<TheSheep> not perfect, but still gives some speedup
<recon_tv> all sounding good, getting ready to produce the CC =-O
<olbi> I wonder, why Intel doesn't make a Intel Drivers Center, like nVidia and AMD :D
<recon_tv> wonders why intel did not just buy nVidia
<olbi> when AMD bought ATI, earlier it could be nVidia :D
<olbi> but CEO could not come to an agreement
<olbi> which should be leader :P
<recon_tv> anyway, going to buy this laptop, could spend forever looking at all this stuff and i want a computer :-D
<recon_tv> hopefully before the end of the week
<olbi> AMD with integrated nVidia chip in CPU - so beatiful dream :)
<TheSheep> olbi: because Intel's drivers are just included in the kernel
<TheSheep> olbi: no need to install them separately
<olbi> but app still could be there to install :) for basic options
<TheSheep> olbi: all the options are provided by the standard linux tools
<TheSheep> olbi: it's just nicely integrated with the rest of the system
<Sysi> nvidia supports some of those functions nowdays
<TheSheep> poorly
<olbi> yeah, show me app which is display actually temp of Intel GPU :]
<TheSheep> olbi: cat
<TheSheep> olbi: which means you can display it with a panel plugin
<olbi> TheSheep: you mean terminal cat?:P
<recon_tv> hmm, is a rescue dvd worth 18euro, or can i make my own with a nice app on a live usb?
<TheSheep> olbi: yes
<TheSheep> olbi: it's somewhere in /proc
<TheSheep> olbi: you just look it up in the docs
<TheSheep> recon_tv: you can make your own
<ramprasadgk> ~$ tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ramprasadgk> in the second step it says unknown MD5 sum
<ramprasadgk> what is the best way to install this firmware
<recon_tv> ok done, 540 notes lighter but hopefully a decent laptop that will last as long as the last one
<recon_tv> got a bag to put it in too :)
<mips1911> what did you buy?
<recon_tv> O, how you ask, Not telling you incase you know it's a bad buy :P
<mips1911> lol, it's a bad buy
<recon_tv> well, got 5 years out of my last one, so here hoping
<mips1911> so what was it then
<recon_tv> mips1911: it's a Acer Aspire V3-571 3rd Gen Core i5
<mips1911> 540 dollars, pound euros ?
<recon_tv> mips1911: it's 510eu including delivery
<mips1911> http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/model/NX.RYFEK.005
<mips1911> price seems ok
<recon_tv> was considering the extended warranty, but it excluded accidental damage so did not seem worth it
<mips1911> looks like it also comes with a Win8 upgrade offer :p
<recon_tv> If MS actually offered a proper install cd/dvd i'd consider it, but they won't
<recon_tv> but have not had a partition corrupted win any form of windows since 2006
<recon_tv> with windows in *
<mips1911> you can always download the iso and burn your own
<recon_tv> mips1911: I would be suprised, the normal is you have to have in 7 installed before you can apply the "upgrade" total cluster f'k
<knome> recon_tv, please watch the language.
<knome> also, #xubuntu-offtopic
<mips1911> ok
<recon_tv> sry, just stuff like that make my blood boil
<knome> recon_tv, you know that's not an excuse for an adult :)
<recon_tv> :-[
<knome> but np. just make sure it doesn't happen again :)
<olbi> who will be at FOSDEM 2013 from Xubuntu Team?
<TheSheep> olbi: there is #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<olbi> sorry
<TheSheep> no problem :)
<recon_tv> anyone else have shoutcasts keep playing after they close the app thats playing them ?
<Sysi> sounds like app isn't really closed
<recon_tv> true, I can find them using system monitor and close them, but their windows are gone.
<recon_tv> get thins in netscape and rythmbox
<Deutopia> dragonplayer does that to me
<recon_tv> hi, anyone know how to find a network printer using cups, cant remember the ip address it's setup on.
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i would try the other one. sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer or the legacy one if needed
<ramprasadgk> hey guys where do i download vlc media player for xubuntu
<Sysi> software center
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i would just get it from the repos.. i would open the package manager of you choice and search VLC
<holstein> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ramprasadgk> i dont have repo
<ramprasadgk> link is needed
<Pici> ramprasadgk: its in universe, you should just be able to install it without adding any repos.
<sdh> when i log into my xubuntu 12.04 64-bit box, it takes about a minute for the desktop icons and panels to appear
<sdh> anybody seen that before?
<sdh> i can't find anything on google and if i can't fix it i will have to try something else :(
<torax> tell a bit about what kind of hardware you have
<sdh> thinkpad x201
<sdh> it's an i5 chip, 8gb ram, 256gb ssd
<sdh> intel embedded graphics if i recall
<sdh> nothing special
<torax> and plain xubuntu, nothing fancy installed?
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/996791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sdh> interesting Sysi thanks, let me take a look
<sdh> torax: yeah
<sdh> Sysi: i didn't see that, probably because it is so slow that i was googling for "xubuntu blank desktop" rather than slow login
<holstein> ramprasadgk: you just open a package manager and search... vlc is in the default repos that xubuntu/ubuntu comes configured with
<holstein> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/install-vlc-201-on-ubuntu-1204.html ..except, you shouldnt need to add that ppa unless you want the latest and greatest
<holstein> i would just open the software center as Sysi suggested, and search "vlc" as i suggested and install, and enjoy :)
<sdh> Sysi: incredible that that bug is still unassigned
<|Anthony|> why does lightdm automatically use -sharevts and -novtswitch when it launches X
<josy1982> hello?
<holstein> josy1982: hey.. feel free and just ask if you need help
<holstein> |Anthony|: if there is an issue, i would just file a bug so the issue is officially logged
<|Anthony|> holstein, i don't know if its a bug or an intentional thing
<|Anthony|> which is what i'm asking
<|Anthony|> i can't imagine that it is doing it without some specific direction in the code somewhere
<holstein> |Anthony|: if its breaking something for you, i would file, so its logged
<|Anthony|> pft... there are bugs filed regarding multiseat setups that are 4 and 5 months old. both of which are still of "undecided" importance
<|Anthony|> lol
<holstein> its not a perfect system, but it is the best way to get the information out and logged... multiseat is not shipped by defaul either... the core apps are usually looked at more closely AFAIK
<|Anthony|> what do you mean "not shipped by default"
<|Anthony|> the [seat:n] section is built in to the config file
<holstein> |Anthony|: AFAIK, ubuntu/xubuntu doesnt ship with the intention of providing multiseat support
<|Anthony|> ah
<|Anthony|> yes, it is a struggle to set it up
<holstein> again, im not saying its "right" im just saying why maybe the multiseat bugs might not be top priority
<|Anthony|> i'm sure they are not
<holstein> |Anthony|: you mind if a query you for a minute about multiseat?
<|Anthony|> sure
<|Anthony|> fire away
<josy1982> hello i wan to try xubuntu i have the live cd. If i boot from live cd screen wents black or with mixed color screen and reboots automatically or just hangs what can i do?
<torax> josy1982: tell me a bit abour the hardware you are running
<josy1982> it's a new computer . Graphics amd radeon 6670, 8 GB DDR3, 500GB HDD Sata2, Quad CPU AMD Athlon II 4x 2,6 GHz
<SkippersBoss> what's the graphics chip
<Tsavo> amd radeon 6670
<torax> Well it sounds like trouble with graphic card
<josy1982> nobody an idea?
<josy1982> and what can i do?
<torax> one moment
<bazhang> josy1982, try the nomodeset option
<bazhang> !nomodeset | josy1982
<ubottu> josy1982: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<josy1982> thank you i go to ty
 * ball burns a Xubuntu 12.04 i386 CD
<bluphenix316> hey is there a way to make Xubuntu's display manager look like the one from ubuntu?
<Unit193> What's the one from Ubuntu look like?
<bluphenix316> It doesn't show a window for username and password, instead its on the left hand side of the screen
<bluphenix316> i know it uses lightdm just like ubuntu but it looks different
<bluphenix316> maybe its just the one i'm using. i'm not acutally using stock xubuntu, i'm using voyager
<peripetie> yep :)
<Sysi> bluphenix316: install that greeter
<bluphenix316> Sysi: ok thanks
<Sysi> !info lightdm-webkit-greeter
<ubottu> lightdm-webkit-greeter (source: lightdm-webkit-greeter): LightDM Webkit Greeter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 197 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Sysi> I think it's that one
<bluphenix316> hmm I installed the unity-greeter, maybe i shouldn't have
<bluphenix316> hehe
<bluphenix316> let me see
<Unit193> Sysi: Unity greeter, thought he was talking about the Display in Settings Manager.
<uskerine> hi, xubuntu live cd (using pendrive) stop working, i am stuck at login screen (it never appeared before), at console level i am logged in as xubuntu user
<uskerine> any ideas?
<torax> most of problems with pendrive that I had was due corrupted media
<xubuntu651> hello. Why xubuntu dont install grub ?
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu651,  Are you installing xubuntu via Wubi ?
<nah> I am trying to use xubuntu from usb
<nah> but it won't do anything
<nah> the laptop does not have a battery attached
<penreturns> does the xubuntu boot?
<nah> tes
<nah> yes
<penreturns> so u choose try or install?
<nah> no RUN Xubuntu from this.....
<nah> usb
<nah> 12.04
<nah> built on 20120817.3
<penreturns> hv u create live usb for that and setting bios to boot from usb?
<nah> yes
<penreturns> are u sure the iso file is not corrupt?
<nah> no
<penreturns> try burn into cd n boot from cd. or else u need to download it back
<nah> but I used the iso on to install Xubuntu on USB and formated the USB and installed from same image
<recon_lap> nah, the usb does the install, you only use the iso to create the live usb
<recon_lap> nat , you probably erased the install data off your usb before the install had really started, thus it failed
<penreturns> did u just copy the iso file to usb?
<nah> no I used pendrive
<penreturns> yeah i mean did u just copy the iso to ur pendrive?
<recon_lap> nah, no, you install the iso on the pendrive
<nah> I sude universal USB installer 1.9.0.9
<recon_lap> then boot using the pen drive and install xubuntu, DO not format the pen drive
<nah> can you install wine and run windows 32 aplications?
<recon_lap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<penreturns> yes but not all application support
<penreturns> if u want to install xubuntu on pendrive, why not make Live USB with  persistence
<recon_lap> nah, you can try make a dual boot system, which mean you will have both windows and xubuntu, you pick which one you want to use at boot, or you can install a program called wine which emulates windows with varying levels of success. there are other options but thoses are complicated enough
<recon_lap> thoses are/these are*
<recon_lap> crap, payment issue with my new laptop. I'll have to called them tomorrow
<recon_lap> wonders what nah is doing to his pendrive  :)
<penreturns> hehehehe
<xubuntu186> hi all
<recon_lap> that was a short visit
<newcomer> Is there an Xubuntu build for ARM processors?
<recon_lap> newcomer: I guess there is. do you need a special build though?
<newcomer> no
<newcomer> Just a generic ARM build.
<recon_lap> newcomer: guess I'm wrong, have not used ARM so not knowledgeable.
<newcomer> There's an Ubuntu one though.
<newcomer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<recon_lap> newcomer: don't see one on the xubuntu site. thats where it'd be if it was supported
<recon_lap> you could maybe load a headless ubuntu and then load xfce on it, not sure how close that would get you to xubuntu though
<recon_lap> or if it would even work :)
<newcomer> A friend of mine who's new to GNU/Linux has an "Andriod PC" with ARM processor and would like to use it as an HTPC.
<newcomer> I recommended Xubuntu + XMBC before knowing it had an ARM processor.
<newcomer> He's thinking of installing Debian on it. Which is good, since Debian has best architecture support of all distros.
<recon_lap> newcomer: probably the best idea, it's the basis of ubuntu and xubuntu. they just very slow adopting new things
<recon_lap> newcomer: never mind :-[
<recon_lap> newcomer: not sure about passing th id if it's auto increment
<recon_lap> newcomer: sorry wrong channel
<newcomer> recon_lap, lol
<newcomer> no problem.
<pavel_> Hello
<pavel_> Does anyone know how to change the port settings for the software updates? I am behind a firewall.
<TheSheep> pavel_: software updates are done through http
<TheSheep> pavel_: you can configure a proxy if you need
<pavel_> Thank you I configure the proxy and internet works fine but i believe the update is being blocked. I read on some earlier forums that updates use port 88. I tried their method of changing but no results.
<TheSheep> first thing I hear about port 8 :/
<TheSheep> 88
<pavel_> Ok well I appreciate the response Thanks alot
#xubuntu 2012-09-20
<mrojas6996> hello!, anybody here?
<Vermicelli> I'm having trouble getting my Humble Bundle to install with Ubuntu Software Center. I get a "Not Found," for each title, which oddly enough while not found may or may not have ratings.
<Vermicelli> http://i.imgur.com/GkUyX.png
<ramprasadgk> Hello All Good Morning
<ramprasadgk> INDIA
<GridCube> :) hello
<holstein> Vermicelli: i dont see shatter in the repos
<ramprasadgk> hey guys i am unbale to login to my admin account
<ramprasadgk> i can log in to gues but
<ramprasadgk> guest*
<holstein> ramprasadgk: you dont have a root account by default... you mean, your normal user? you cant login to it?
<ramprasadgk> i have
<ramprasadgk> but not able to login
<holstein> ramprasadgk: well, assuming you need to reset your password.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i would just double check the password, and try in TTY
<ramprasadgk> passowrd is right
<ramprasadgk> i even reset that
<holstein> ramprasadgk: reset what? the password? how?
<holstein> ramprasadgk: did you try logging in in TTY?
<ramprasadgk> when i enter my password a screen flashes and bang.. i am back to login screen
<ramprasadgk> i reset using recovery mode
<holstein> ramprasadgk: that could be a crash, more that a password failing
<ramprasadgk> but thats not the problem
<ramprasadgk> i think so
<ramprasadgk> it was a brand new inst
<ramprasadgk> 3 days ago
<holstein> ramprasadgk: sure.. 3 days is enough time for you to break it though
<ramprasadgk> ha ha
<ramprasadgk> :)
<holstein> ramprasadgk: you can start moving things out of the /home directory
<holstein> i think you'll find you can login from TTY
<ramprasadgk> i dont have anything great stored in there
<holstein> you can get to a recovery console
<ramprasadgk> i can login as guest though!
<holstein> you can get to the /home directory from a live CD
<ramprasadgk> no
<ramprasadgk> i have it installed
<holstein> ramprasadgk: i dont think you can do what i am suggesting from the guest account, but feel free and try
<holstein> ramprasadgk: you can get to the /home directory of the user that is failing to login by using a live CD
<holstein> OR, TTY
<holstein> or the recovery root console
<ramprasadgk> i can login
<ramprasadgk> using recovery mode
<holstein> ramprasadgk: then whats the issue?
<ramprasadgk> i dont think best way is use recovery mode everytime
<holstein> ramprasadgk: ok.. then in there you can remove or move .config and whatever other changes in there you think might be breaking the loading
<ramprasadgk> to use xubuntu
<ramprasadgk> k let me try it out
<holstein> ramprasadgk: while in recovery mode, you can recover the system.. you can remove some of the configuration files in your /home directory
<ramprasadgk> ok
<holstein>  .config would be the first one i would try
<ramprasadgk> i have ibus
<ramprasadgk> under .config
<ramprasadgk> should i remove  that
<holstein> ramprasadgk: what i am suggesting is to remove or rename .config
<holstein> i would just backup what is there, and blow it out.. reboot and try and login
<ramprasadgk> it dint work
<ramprasadgk> anyaway i gotta reintall XUBUNTU
<XT_hydra> hi i have a problem with my xfce configs
<XT_hydra> i recently had problem like panel not apearing and mouse not apearing and no keyboard input and so on
<XT_hydra> so i deleted some stuff in ".conf" in my "home" folder
<XT_hydra> but i dont see the little "x" button for quitting a window anymore
<XT_hydra> likely the problem is wich configuration handle the GUI for that button?
<XT_hydra> ooh i googled it problem solved.. lol
<Mathias> :P
<nexion> hola
<nexion> hi
<dreamr4c3r> Hi does anybody know how to type ascii characters?
<dreamr4c3r> I tried with alt+numbers but it didn't work
<ball> dreamr4c3r: You should have a key for each of the printable ASCII characters.  Are you looking for something non-ASCII?
<ball> (what number were you typing?)
<dreamr4c3r> erm, sorry maybe not ascii haha i want to type special characters like the swedish a with the two dots and stuff
<dreamr4c3r> these: äåö
<ball> That's definitely not ASCII, but let me see what I can find.
<dreamr4c3r> thanks :)
<ball> Mouse -> Accessories -> Character Map
<ball> ...hopefully that will help.
<dreamr4c3r> oh i see, so i have to copy them from here?
<dreamr4c3r> i suppose there's no way to type them quickly?
<ball> There may be.  I notice it says u+four digits
 * ball experiments
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html#ctrlshiftu
<ball> smoöth
<dreamr4c3r> hehe i was thiking of compose keys, though i didn't see an options button in the keyboard layout
<ball> Thanks Sysi
<dreamr4c3r> ami just blind?
<ball> I've just noticed that my keyboard doesn't seem to have an AltGr key
<Sysi> there are different keyboard settings in xubuntu and ubuntu
<ball> I wonder when those went away.
<dreamr4c3r> :/
<Sysi> there are other ways of settings compose kay, like xmodmap and xkb
<ball> I just installed Xubuntu this morning.
<ball> I like it.
<dreamr4c3r> :)
<dreamr4c3r> it's fast huh hahah
<dreamr4c3r> thanks sysi
<ramprasadgk> hey guys where can i download all plugins for parole
<ramprasadgk> keep it simple pals
<ramprasadgk> dont send me a big doc
<ramprasadgk> parole video/audio player
<Sysi> do you lack some functionality you'd like to have?
<ramprasadgk> yes
<ramprasadgk> i cant play any vido on it
<ramprasadgk> ex avi,mpeg etc
<ramprasadgk> thats just basic rite
<Sysi> !restricted-extras
<ramprasadgk> it says sometimes, decoder not installed
<Sysi> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ramprasadgk> sometimes plugin needed
<Sysi> you need plugin for subsystem that player uses rather than player itself actually
<Sysi> search for gstreamer plugins in software center
<Sysi> you need -bad and -ugly
<mlpokn> Hi
<mlpokn> Guys
<torax> hey
<mlpokn> My USB mouse shows up twice in the Mouse Settings options. What can I do?
<erkan^> hello, where can i change a theme? i have 12.04 ?
<akis>  i installed an add-on on my thunderbird but due to a conflict with another add-on i remove it. i am running xubutnu 12.04 and as far as i can see in /home/user/thunderbird there is no trace of this add-on after i remove it. is there any possibility of any left-over files somewhere else and how can i be sure that removing this add-on everything related to it is removed?
<mgs555> Hey all. A bit of a newbie here. Recently installed xubuntu over the vanilla installation. 1. How do I change the appearance of checkboxes, sliders, tabs and such? I can't seem to find settings for this in either Appearance or Window Manager settings. 2. How do I make the volume control work? Best I can tell there's some conflict between pulseaudio and the one that xfce comes with. Is the xfce mixer ever gonna work "as expected" on t
<TheSheep> mgs555: yes
<knome> mgs555, 1) go to applications -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance
<knome> mgs555, it's in the style tab
<mgs555> knome - that just seems to change the color scheme and window borders, but the sliders and stuff stays the same. maybe something's bugged out? They all seem kind of "primitive" - the checkboxes are just popped up buttons and sliders are these crude bars.
<mgs555> I switched between ubuntu/xubuntu/xfe a few times to try them out and it seems that this changed after I logged back into xubuntu the last time
<mgs555> oh, never mind :)
<mgs555> it finally worked
<mgs555> I just didn't try the right themes
<mgs555> sorry
<mgs555> is the sound mixer issue solvable?
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<ramprasadgk> how to connect to my wifi
<ramprasadgk> anyone there
<ramprasadgk> .............?
<Simooon> ramprasadgk, perhaps your hardware switch is turned off?
<ramprasadgk> no
<ramprasadgk> it is on
<Simooon> and it have worked before?
<Simooon> *has
<ramprasadgk> this is my first xubuntu install
<Simooon> ok
<ramprasadgk> with windows it was fine
<Simooon> you can not detect any networks at all?
<ramprasadgk> well
<ramprasadgk> not wireless
<Simooon> ok
<ramprasadgk> during installation it mentioned that dhcp server inst failed
<ramprasadgk> is that a porb
<Simooon> not sure, perhaps you should try installing that
<Simooon> ?
<ramprasadgk> well
<ramprasadgk> apart frm that
<ramprasadgk> anything basic am i missing
<longwuyuan> ramprasad ... if you click the icon in task bar .. do you see wireless enabled
<ramprasadgk> because i got all drivers installed
<Simooon> hmm not sure, sorry but I have to go
<ramprasadgk> no
<longwuyuan> have you tried to enable it
<ramprasadgk> how do i do that
<longwuyuan> unless u can tell what is wrong ..   i am not sure what solution will work for you
<longwuyuan> what is the output of  iwlist wlan0 scanning
<longwuyuan> " iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<ramprasadgk> iterface doesn't support scanning
<longwuyuan> also what is the output of "iwconfig"
<ramprasadgk> lo no wireless ext
<ramprasadgk> eth 0 no wireless ext
<longwuyuan> any other line ?
<ramprasadgk> lo eth0.. no other
<ramprasadgk> only 2
<longwuyuan> then your wireless card is not even initialised
<ramprasadgk> what do i have to do
<longwuyuan> bring  the wlan card up
<ramprasadgk> because i m trying from past few days
<longwuyuan> what hardware
<ramprasadgk> any command?
<longwuyuan> what laptop
<ramprasadgk> BCM 4311
<longwuyuan> what wireless card make and model
<ramprasadgk> broadcom
<ramprasadgk> BCM4311
<longwuyuan> in "dmesg" output ... do you see the driver init
<ramprasadgk> 802.11b/g
<longwuyuan> "dmesg | less" and search
<longwuyuan> better use xubuntu live and make sure that wireless works from live
<ramprasadgk> driver init?
<ramprasadgk> iany command to initialize wlan
<ramprasadgk> card
<longwuyuan> see the output of "dmesg" by typing "dmesg | less" . then use arrow keys of laptop keybaord to go up and down (or /<<text>>) and search if broadcom and wlan0 got initialised or not
<longwuyuan> if not then ..  i can't help in chat .. you have to read docs on how to install drivers for the hardware that you are using
<longwuyuan> if u used XUBUNTU LIVE .. then you can know if your WIRELESS hardware works or not
<longwuyuan> do u have GUI ?
<ramprasadgk> i dint find wlan0
<ramprasadgk> i have GUI
<longwuyuan> then connect ethernet cable and do update first
<ramprasadgk> ok
<longwuyuan> maybe you will be able to communicate root-cause for somone to help you
<ramprasadgk> but i dont  have lan
<ramprasadgk> only wifi
<ramprasadgk> community wifi
<longwuyuan> ok .. can u boot your computer to XUBUNTU LIVE ?
<ramprasadgk> i have alternate CD only
<longwuyuan> did u install from USB or CD
<ramprasadgk> i have live ubuntu though
<ramprasadgk> but alternate CD of Xubuntu
<longwuyuan> does that boot to live ?
<longwuyuan> i don't know so asking
<ramprasadgk> oh yes
<longwuyuan> then boot to live
<ramprasadgk> but i havent tried on this laptop
<ramprasadgk> because thsi is pretty old
<ramprasadgk> like just 256 mb
<knome> alternate CD doesn't boot to live
<ramprasadgk> thats why i got xubuntu
<longwuyuan> if  your card is recognized .. in live CD then it will work with install
<knome> ramprasadgk, lubuntu might be even better for you
<longwuyuan> versions of hardware software etc need to match. what is your laptop model
<ramprasadgk> prob i si got lesser h/w
<ramprasadgk> presario CT500
<ramprasadgk> compaq
<longwuyuan> how old ?
<ramprasadgk> 7 yrs
<longwuyuan> and which xubuntu version are you trying ?
<ramprasadgk> 4.1
<ramprasadgk> latest
<knome> there is no 4.1 version
<knome> do you mean 12.04.1 ?
<ramprasadgk> yes
<ramprasadgk> sorry
<ramprasadgk> its 12.04.1
<ramprasadgk> this is gettting tough
<ramprasadgk> let me try fedora
<ramprasadgk> i love ubuntu for its simplicity until simple things won't work :)
<knome> good luck with installing; whatever you end up installing
<knome> but i doubt fedora will support bcm any more or less
<ramprasadgk> not sure
<knome> ramprasadgk, did you already read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<ramprasadgk> oh yeah
<knome> well, the drivers are the same for all linuxes
<knome> ramprasadgk, have you updated your bios? that worked wonders for my wife's laptop
<ramprasadgk> i have got my drivers installed
<ramprasadgk> how do i do that
<ramprasadgk> what do i update
<knome> check your motherboard manual
<knome> you should check first if there even is bios update available; but i'm quite sure there is if you have a 7-year old pc and haven't updated it :)
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<ramprasadgk> pint is windows gets this right everytime
<ramprasadgk> point*
<ramprasadgk> why not with *inx
<knome> yeah, windows has better support for bcm*
<knome> long story short: because the bcm* drivers are closed source and linux maintainers would need to reverse-engineer them
<ramprasadgk> well
<ramprasadgk> i guess this is the time to update my system
<ramprasadgk> :)
<ramprasadgk> atleast will get a better RAM
<knome> well, that too
<knome> just check the components are known to be supported on linux, if you're going to use linux
<ramprasadgk> true
<knome> i know that's kind of stupid and you shouldn't need to do that, but that's how things are currently
<ramprasadgk> i know
<knome> otoh, if you choose the correct components, everything will work OOTB
<knome> and that's simply awesome :)
<ramprasadgk> this market is you need better h/w for better s/w
<ramprasadgk> flip side of that is you won't learn most of things
<knome> that's true, but you can't always win
<knome> i suppose it depends much on what you use the stuff for
<ramprasadgk> correct
<ramprasadgk> basically i wanted to get this laptop for my wife
<knome> if it's for leisure, it might be ok to have some unsupported/not fully supported stiff, but if it's for work, you most probably want maximum stability
<ramprasadgk> just to browse the net and watch movies
<ramprasadgk> yeah
<ramprasadgk> rite
<knome> 256MB sounds a bit low for that; i'm not sure how that'd play movies anyway
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<ramprasadgk> it does
<ramprasadgk> not very well but
<knome> i've had better PC's that don't play DVD's or video files well, and when it comes to youtube, if you want to use firefox, it's known to take half a gig...
<ramprasadgk> however if i get my wifi working i can get many things straight
<knome> what's the step where you are stuck at
<knome> or have you followed the tutorial but it still simply doesn't work?
<ramprasadgk> yes
<ramprasadgk> atleas in my case
<ramprasadgk> i tried all
<ramprasadgk> i got all wwifi drivers installed
<ramprasadgk> it is showing up now
<ramprasadgk> but not scanning any wifi
<knome> hmm
<ramprasadgk> n/ws
<knome> do you have several drivers loaded? (check lsmod)
<ramprasadgk> yes
<ramprasadgk> lots of
<knome> i mean, several for wifi
<knome> afaik you shold only have one
<ramprasadgk> i dont have that
<knome> ok
<knome> weird
<knome> a bios update could very well work
<knome> updating it is not a bad idea anyway
<ramprasadgk> for that i need a CD
<ramprasadgk> rite
<ramprasadgk> motherboard cd
<knome> mmh, no
<knome> you can get to bios on boot by pressing some keys, usually esc, del, f2, or so..
<ramprasadgk> i know to get there
<knome> check the manual from the internet for your motherboard/bios
<knome> on how to update
<knome> iirc i updated the bios with a usb stick :)
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<knome> ymmv
<ramprasadgk> but tell me onething just to quickly no everything is fine with wifi ,any aprticular command or plca to chk
<ramprasadgk> know*
<knome> well, read the tutorials
<ramprasadgk> quickly no--> quickly know
<knome> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<knome> that too
<knome> i don't have any specific ideas to test
<knome> just what's listed on those
<ramprasadgk> ok np
<ramprasadgk> one more thing
<ramprasadgk> have you got vlan runing on xubuntu
<knome> sure
<knome> yes
<ramprasadgk> and also vlc player?
<knome> not on this laptop, but i have it on desktop
<ramprasadgk> ok
<knome> how so?
<mgs555> hey all, I'll give it another try: I am having trouble with sound mixer after switching from ubuntu to xubuntu. Been googling all day, honest. Pulseaudio is not supported in xf gui, is this the right conclusion? I must switch completely to alsa? How is this to be done? I seem to have both of them now and neither the taskbar volume control nor keyboard media keys are working.
<knome> mgs555, have you tried installig pavucontrol?
<mgs555> yes, but I don't get the option of adding it to the panel
<mgs555> I can add the xf mixer to the panel, but it doesn't seem to work properly
<mgs555> like now, I just did apt-get purge on pulseaudio
<mgs555> but the mixer still says its using the card through pusleaudio rather than alsa
<knome> mgs555, do you have the indicator area enabled? pulseaudio should show up there
<mgs555> what do you mean by "indicator area"?
<knome> mgs555, "indicator plugin" from the applet list
<mgs555> yes
<knome> so, doesn't that show you a volume indicator?
<mgs555> I have my other icons there - skype, bt, dropbox, etc
<mgs555> the volume indicator is there
<mgs555> when I click on it, though, instead of a volume control it just takes me straight to the mixer
<knome> hmm, i wonder if that's the right item
<knome> that shouldn't take you to the mixed
<knome> what version of xubuntu did you have again?
<mgs555> where it says Soundcard: Playback: Built-in Audio Analog Surround 5.1 (PulseAudio Mixer)
<mgs555> why is it puslse audio if I purged it
<mgs555> hm, how do I check? :)
<knome> 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<mgs555> Ubuntu 12.04.0 LTS
<mgs555> .1
<knome> is it an upgraded system, or a fresh install?
<mgs555> I installed xubuntu through apt-get over a fresh ubuntu install
<knome> ok
<mgs555> that's the problem?
<knome> probably not, just checking :)
<knome> can you confirm that you don't have the mixer applet in the panel - only the indicator plugin
<knome> right-click panel -> panel -> panel preferences -> tab items
<mgs555> I have the mixer applet
<knome> ok, remove that for now
<knome> and see of you have a volume icon visible
<mgs555> I believe I installed it only because the indicator applet didn't have a volume control
<mgs555> ok
<mgs555> ok, removed. indicator only has messenger, bt, wifi, skype, dropbox, spotify
<mgs555> and I can't seem to get any options on it now - before I used to be able to hide certain icons. hm...
<knome> try installing indicator-sound-gtk2 and see if it appears
<knome> (you should have that installed, but who knows)
<mgs555> ok. so looks like dependencies are gonna take pusle audio back in
<recon_lap> what joy :)
<knome> mgs555, yes; have you had output problems with that?
<knome> recon_lap, pulseaudio is actually getting better and better; it works relatively well for most today
<mgs555> ok, done - so what should happen now? :)
<knome> mgs555, the volume/sound indicator should appear
<knome> mgs555, you might need to restart the panel; the easiest way is to log out and in
<mgs555> ha! Interesting side effect. I removed the indicator applet, and it reappeared again - even though it's not on the list
<knome> hmm, weird
<mgs555> and this one is the one that I customized, with BT and wifi hidden away
<knome> hmmkay
<knome> does the volume icon show up?
<mgs555> but this one is called "Notification Area"
<knome> right, that's not the one you actually want
<knome> and yeah, it's not a side effect; i think it might be expected
<knome> you can't have both notification are and indicator area/plugin, afaik
<recon_lap> how do you check that packages are installed without doing anything ?
<recon_lap> without changing anything*
<tsimpson> apt-cache policy <package>
<recon_lap> thx
<tsimpson> tells you if it's installed, if so what version, and what available versions are
<asenk> Why do i have to add source for virtualbox when i want to install it (nothings wrong with that, just want to know why)
<GridCube> what source?
<GridCube> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in precise
<GridCube> !info vbox
<GridCube> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 15439 kB, installed size 45859 kB
<GridCube> is in universe
<asenk> so virtualbox isnt in the default sources list -> ok -> but why?
<Sysi> !info xubuntu-desktop
<koegs> asenk: because it is not maintained by the ubuntu maintainers but by oracle
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.152 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<Sysi> also universe
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<GridCube> asenk, is in universe, you dont need extra sources
<jerli> hi there
<Mathias> hi
<GridCube> sup
<Fohlen> hi @all
<GridCube> hello :)
<Fohlen> i have a question, is it possible to set up my mouse, so that i have the same feeling as in windows (xp/7)
<GridCube> describe "feeling"
<Fohlen> hmm, it is much faster i think
<Fohlen> i googled arround a bit, but didnt found mouch :/
<Fohlen> generally, is there a "tool" where i can setup my mouse a bit more precise as with settings-manager?
<GridCube> go to the settings manager and to the "mouse and touchpad" submenu, there adjust acceleration and sencibility
<Fohlen> i tryed over 2 hours i think :/
<Fohlen> it is really hard, as a gamer to change mouse feeling :P:D
<GridCube> then you can install synaptics
<Sysi> disable acceleration, try some different values for sensitivity
<GridCube> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in precise
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> wait
<Fohlen> k
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Fohlen> kthx, i will try that :)
<Fohlen> uhm, i have to say, xubuntu 12.04 lts is nice work, you fixed much guys ;)
<GridCube> :) and 12.10 will be better with 4.10
<Fohlen> uhm, in gponting device manager i can only setup middle mouse-button?
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :(
<Fohlen> hmm, my problem is, sensivity is nice
<Fohlen> but mouse isnt precise
<Fohlen> it "glitches" away, when i shot
<Fohlen> that drives me angry :/
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> adjusting the sencibility bar doesnt fix that?
<Fohlen> nope, but maybe it is that table
<GridCube> Fohlen, we are so close to 12.10 that im going to propose you to try installing xfce 4.10
<Fohlen> but under windoof, it worked :/
<Fohlen> hmm, no, i will upgrade then ;)
<GridCube> :P but it might fix this problem
<GridCube> or you can try using a withe sheet of paper under your mouse
<GridCube> :P
<erkan^> xubuntu is nearly same as gnome (-:
<GridCube> D:
<erkan^> (-: is nice than :-) or no, GridCube ?
<GridCube> D: if you are implying that its almost the same as gnome 3 then no
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> !ot | but in any case
<ubottu> but in any case: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> :D
<erkan^> I am no good in the development
<GridCube> :P but you can go to offtopic to random chatter if you dont have any real problem
<GridCube> :)
<Marzata> but the offtopic channel is no active
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> have xubuntu a offtopic too?
<Marzata> there are better random chat channels for ubuntu users
<GridCube> erkan^, did you read what ubottu said?
<GridCube> Marzata, thats not true
<erkan^> oeps i didn't see good, GridCube
<recon_lap> erkan^: well go into settings and increase you font size ^-^
<erkan^> recon_lap, i have a syndrome usher
<erkan^> type 1
<erkan^> :-S
<recon_lap> erkan^: sorry to hear that.
<erkan^> no problem, you didn't know about me
<erkan^> (-:
<|Anthony|> how do i make it such that 2 users can access audio devices at the same time? it would be 2 different audio devices
<GridCube> set that up on pavucontrol
<Fohlen> hmm, do anyone know what is the default of "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" ?
<GridCube> Fohlen, http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/PointerAcceleration
<|Anthony|> GridCube, it's not that simple. really. i've tried. only one user has access to all the sound cards at one time, the other gets Dummy output
<GridCube> |Anthony|, make different groups for each user, like "audio1" and "audio2" and make those devices part of only those groups also
<|Anthony|> through udev?
<GridCube> you got me there i dont really know
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> well how would you implement that suggestion there3
<GridCube> i would go and create a new group for each user, then i would add those devices to those groups separadetly, and i would search how to do that on the googles and probably end using udev for all i know :P
<livingdaylight> greetings
<GridCube> !hi | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<livingdaylight> thanks GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<livingdaylight> I brought backdrops from /usr/share/xfce/backdrops or wherever from, to my home directory, but, now can't save new wallpaper to that folder. I tried sudo chmod +X ~/Pictures/backdrops but that doesn't seem to give me write permission still
<|Anthony|> that's kinda funny
<|Anthony|> sorry
<|Anthony|> solidarity in failure i suppose
<Fohlen> lol
<Fohlen> GridCube, i can hear my mouseclicks/keyboard in mumble
<Fohlen> could that be a fault of xubuntu?
<livingdaylight> wtf?
<Fohlen> i dont know why, but they hear my mouse louder than my voice o.o
<|Anthony|> livingdaylight, it might be a better approach for the future to copy the individual files to a new folder and change perms of individual files
<livingdaylight> |Anthony|: hrmm... I didn't know. how do I change permissions now?
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/2jP2s
<livingdaylight> haro?
<GridCube> yes?
<livingdaylight> yes, please?
<GridCube> why +x?
<GridCube> you want to execute images?
<GridCube> do man chmod
<livingdaylight> want to change permission so I can import as described above
<GridCube> livingdaylight, what is what you want to do
<livingdaylight> is it really not clear? :s
<GridCube> you want to be able to see the backdrops you add on your ~/ folder ont he choosing thingy for backdrops on the desktop?
<livingdaylight> backdrops was originally a file in root with root permissions
<GridCube> i know, buy you tried to give it +X
<GridCube> that would make them eXecutable files
<|Anthony|> lol
<livingdaylight> As a user I brought in the backdrops folder to my home folder so as to have a readily-available source of wallpapers and folder for adding more wallpapers available.
<GridCube> livingdaylight, i understand
<livingdaylight> well, don't mock me, give me the solution, please?
<GridCube> but there is a folder for that already
<livingdaylight> |Anthony|: twat
<GridCube> as i was saying
<|Anthony|> did you really just call me a twat?
<GridCube> you have to create a folder named backdrops on ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> and then put all your images there
<GridCube> and they will be listed on the chooser thingy on the desktop
<GridCube> that folder is own by you and you can do what ever you want to it
<livingdaylight> the folder is already there. Its where I copied it from to my home/folder. What's wrong with that?
<GridCube> you moved permissions
<GridCube> and it was not really needed
<livingdaylight> GridCube: ok, sorry, no. I moved backdrops from a root folder.
<|Anthony|> you could have also created a ln -s
<livingdaylight> question is why do I need to create a folder? I@m asking how to I copy a folder from root and move it to my home directory?
<GridCube> because you dont really "need" to
<livingdaylight> I'm sure its dead simple
<livingdaylight> whether I need to or not is not the question
<GridCube> that folder is own by root and defines the wallpapers for all users, the ones on your ~/ are own by you and only you can see them
<livingdaylight> fact is I have moved it and now I can't save images to that folder - why? and more importantly, - how - do I change it so that I can
<livingdaylight> oh, boy...
<GridCube> livingdaylight, you need to change permisions for that directory
<GridCube> not for the files inside them
<livingdaylight> GridCube: yes, how, please? :)
<GridCube> launch gksu thunar
<recon_lap> livingdaylight: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<GridCube> go to ~/.local/share/xfce4/
<GridCube> right clic on the folder backdrops and go to the permision tab
<GridCube> there fix it to "anyone can write"
<livingdaylight> I hoped to do it from command line, with chmod. Is that not a way?
<GridCube> yes, theres a way
<GridCube> sudo chmor +r ~/.local/share/xfce4/bacdrops
<GridCube> sudo chmod +r ~/.local/share/xfce4/bacdrops
<GridCube> oh man...
<GridCube> its +w
<GridCube> +w means its Writable
<GridCube> and its backdrops... oh gods, there you have why i know the gui ways of doing this things
<livingdaylight> I did the gksu method just to see and still says that the owner is root http://clip2net.com/s/2jPkq
<GridCube> the owner might be root but the permisions are to everyone can write
<GridCube> on "others"
<livingdaylight> what a pain. I want to change owner root to me the user to make it consistent with all other folders in my /home/
<GridCube> then move it back to where it where and make a new folder yourself
<livingdaylight> seems I need to create a folder and can't bring in a root folder and change the owner
<holstein> i would just make a new one, pull in what you need and chown
<livingdaylight> strange
<GridCube> mmm chown
<livingdaylight> So, are saying it is impossible in LInux to bring in a root folder and change the owner?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> use chown
<GridCube> sudo chown you /folder
<holstein> livingdaylight: in linux, its all open, so everything is possible.. its even possible to break things and configure things improperly
<livingdaylight> well, gksu thunar right-click and permissions hasn't changed the 'root' as owner
<GridCube> it wasnt suppose to
<GridCube> i told you how to change permissions not users
<livingdaylight> GridCube: sudo chown /folder is what i DID - remember?
<livingdaylight> aha
<GridCube> no, you did chmod
<livingdaylight> yes
<GridCube> its not the same changing permision than users
<livingdaylight> now we're getting somewhere :)
<livingdaylight> so, how do I change user, please?
<GridCube> man chown
<livingdaylight> sudo chown - ?
<GridCube> do man chown and read its man
<holstein> i would step back for a bit, and try and see what the overall goal is
<holstein> things are setup as they are for good reasons typically, and the permissions system is an easy way to keep things secure
<GridCube> holstein, he wants to own the ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops folder
<erkan^> Can I change theme for Xubuntu: Human/Ubuntu-theme?
<GridCube> erkan^, if you want to
<GridCube> i dont see why anyone would want to leave greybird tho
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> erkan^, as long as it is a gtk2-3 compatible theme it should work
<erkan^> I have download Human Theme in synpatic and installed too, but i cannot found him via Theme, GridCube
<erkan^> oh yes i have him!
<GridCube> erkan^, see faq 7 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> Yes, you can use themes for GTK and install themes directly to ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes. You can obtain more themes from various sites, like xfce-look.org.
<GridCube> :)
<erkan^> GridCube, bottom window is full, how make I all visible: http://picpaste.com/pics/bottom-fnPxzQs1.1348153888.png ?
<GridCube> oh you mean not all the items are shown in the panel?
<GridCube> thats a known bug that i think its fixed on 4.10
<GridCube> i dont known if theres a solution for 4.8
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> i have solved now ! :D
<GridCube> how so?
<erkan^> I did item "Window" remove, and anew add, than i see that is normal all visible, GridCube
<erkan^> which file manager do you use, GridCube ?
<recon_lap> a question, is there a differance between using sudo or useing su to root, other than sudo is safer?
<recon_lap> may saying sudo is less accident prone rather that safer
<holstein> recon_lap: the end result is the same
<recon_lap> thx, going to make a CA and just wanted to be sure
<GridCube> erkan^, i use thunar
<erkan^> me too
<GridCube> :)
<acer_> Hello
<GridCube> !hi | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<acer_> Can someone help me with mt wireless on my acer?
 * ball is settling back into Xubuntu
<GridCube> !details | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acer_> Well i dont have so much details, I have the latest v of xubuntu but my wireless dont show up in connections
<recon_lap> acer_: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<recon_lap> acer_: sorry , let me find a more upto date one
<recon_lap> acer_: this one is better https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<acer_> recon_lap, Thanks!
<recon_lap> acer_: and if you'd let us know the make and model of laptop
<acer_> Acer travelmate 290
<recon_lap> wow, never saw instruction for fixing a wireless card that require taping up pint on the card itself =-O
<recon_lap> pint/pins*
<acer_> hmm looks like its disabled..
<recon_lap> acer_: if you could tell us the model of the wifi card that would be good.
<acer_> a sec
<acer_> http://pastebin.com/WrB13S7H
<GridCube> acer_, it says "DISABLED"
<GridCube> you need to "ENABLED" it :P
<GridCube> see if your keyboard doesnt have a fn key to unlock wifi
<GridCube> or see if your bios is not locking it either
<acer_> Yeah, but I dont know how :P Key is ON
<recon_lap> i found this, but want to look about more to see if there is a better solution http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix
<recon_lap> taping over pins 11 and 13 sounds a but caveman
<recon_lap> but/bit*
<acer_> I'll be back later need to reboot this.
<acer_> I'll just take the hammer so i just need to do it once ;P
<danwhiffin> howdy y'all
<danwhiffin> anyone here an expert on getting nvidia drivers to work?
<recon_lap> !details | danwhiffin
<ubottu> danwhiffin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<recon_lap> make and model of computer are useful to
<danwhiffin> Ok, cool. I've installed the latest xubuntu on a dell inspiron n5110, using an nvidia geforce 640M
<danwhiffin> i think that's the right card model...
<danwhiffin> when i look at additonal drivers, it shows that there is none installed.
<danwhiffin> when i used the nvidia panel (x server settings) I get the following error
<danwhiffin> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<danwhiffin> I was wondering if there was an idiot simple way (cos im an idiot) to install the driver?
<danwhiffin> running xubuntu 11.10
<recon_lap> well, try "applications menu -> settings -> additional drivers"
<danwhiffin> "no proprietary drivers on this system"
<GridCube> danmackay, also paste the output of lspci | grep -i "vga"
<danwhiffin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<GridCube> you have two vga cards
<GridCube> you seem to be using the intel one, that uses generic drivers to the output you are seing
<danwhiffin> oh ok
<GridCube> shut down your computer, change the vga cords cables to the right ones and reboot
<GridCube> you might want to disable the integrated card from the bios aswel to avoid this sort of problems in the future
<danwhiffin> ...okay. im on a laptop, and I haven't changed any cable.s
<GridCube> oookay
<GridCube> i dont know then :)
<danwhiffin> ah
<GridCube> b?
<danwhiffin> I'm trying to google how to select graphics card. mentions about xorg
<GridCube> danwhiffin, i dont know if thats posible
<danwhiffin> hmmm
<danwhiffin> wty for all the help bt
<GridCube> i think that your notebook screen is atached to the intel video card
<danwhiffin> btw
<GridCube> and the other output is the nvidia one
<GridCube> the external output
<danwhiffin> im slightly lost. on  my windows install it runs off the nvidia, and i havent changed anything after installing xubuntu...7
<danwhiffin> hardware wise
<recon_lap> danwhiffin: there is a thing called Optima which nvidia uses to switch between VC depending on load to save batteries, it's not well supported by ubuntu yet as far as i know
<recon_lap> danwhiffin: you ever heard of your bios ?
<danwhiffin> yes. i know it.
<recon_lap> danwhiffin: might be worth have a look in there to see if there are any video card options
<danwhiffin> ok, ill have a look.
<recon_lap> danwhiffin: I'd not change anything hastily though
<danwhiffin> heh yeah. ok, thanks for the help. cheers
<danwhiffin> much obliged
<asenk> about the mouse acceleration which was discussed earlier: is it possible to just disable acceleration alltogether and map the pointer to move in 1:1 motion with only sensivity to control?
<recon_lap> asenk: have you tried setting acceleration to 0/1 in setting manager?
<asenk> recon_lap: best you can do is 0.1
<Blue> accepted
<knome> ?
<Blue> im having trouble installing
<holstein> Blue: a package? the operating system? this is the place to ask.. just ask :)
<Blue> I downloaded the mirror
<Blue> then burned it to a disk
<Blue> and my computer cant read or run any of the files
<holstein> Blue: you downloaded the iso? the live iso from a mirror? for the xubuntu 12.04 desktop version?
<MrBushido> is there anything like netlimiter for linux? it's a taskmanager like app that breaks down bandwidth usage by process and allows you to limit each processes max bandwidth http://www.netlimiter.com/img/scrshots/nl2shot_limit.png
<Blue> yes i downloaded the mirror foe 12.04
<Blue> *for
<holstein> Blue: you downloaded the iso?
<holstein> you downloaded the iso from a mirror.. you have a file that is 'xubuntu.*.iso".. something like that.. ending in .iso? correct Blue ?
<Blue> yes
<Blue> it's the iso
<MrBushido> what message do you get when you try to boot from your cd drive?
<holstein> Blue: you will just boot the machine using that CD you made
<holstein> Blue: the computer wont "read" anything from it.. its going to be a bootable image.... you'll just reboot the machine, and boot the CD instead of the hard drive
<Blue> ok, so just re-start and on the boot up menu select the cd?
<Blue> ok thanks!
<holstein> Blue: correct... you might need to go into the bios for that
<MrBushido> most bios's let you hit F8 to see a boot menu
<holstein> each machine is different so i cant be much more specific without you taking and posting some images
<MrBushido> you can just choose your cd drive from the list that pops up after hitting f8
<Blue> ok thanks everyone!
<Mathias> try the f keys :p
<holstein> Blue: enjoy!
<MrBushido> sooooo, anybody know a per process bandwidth monitor?
<holstein> MrBushido: i might try the server mailing list
<Sysi> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.fi/2010/09/monitor-bandwidth-consumption-per.html
<holstein> Sysi: that should do the trick for MrBushido
<MrBushido> ty
<HeadlessZombie> my 16GB flashdrive has reached its max writes. about to install to new flash drive.  What i have: 4GB flash drive and an 8GB flash drive. The 4GB is newer and has more writes available. what install / partition scheme should I use If i wanted to use both drives to get the most storage space?
<genii-around> You already asked that question in #ubuntu
<HeadlessZombie> and i got ignored.
<MrBushido> HeadlessZombie: it depends, what do you use linux for?
<MrBushido> are you going to be downloading a lot of stuff to your home drive, then deleting and it and downloading more stuff
<HeadlessZombie> xampp server running opencart
<MrBushido> then you probably want to use the 16mb for / and /home and use your 4gb drive for /var/ or whever xampp does it stuff
<HeadlessZombie> k
<MrBushido> unless you use your xampp server to serve static files
<HeadlessZombie> thanx
<HeadlessZombie> no
<genii-around> HeadlessZombie: So the machine runs headless? eg: basic server install with xampp and you just access it from a web browser elsewhere?
<MrBushido> also consider using ext2 or another non-journaling filesystem
<MrBushido> since it will cut down on writes per file
<HeadlessZombie> genii-around; yes.  MrBushido; yes it's ext2
<genii-around> ramdisks for tmp space...
<genii-around> HeadlessZombie: So your basic install after apt-get clean is probably somewhere in the neighbourhood of 2G, I'm thinking. I'd be tempted to mirror the 4G onto the first part of the 8G and run them as a raid1, then use the second 4G of the 8G for wherever the data gets put
<genii-around> And no swap partitions, obviously
<HeadlessZombie> good advice
<xubuntu581> i
<MrBushido> is there a specific place i can find log files? trying to figure out why cairo-dock freezes up every once in a while but cant see any logs in it's whereis directories
<Unit193> One place is /var/log/
<MrBushido> Unit193: ty, will check
<iToast> Hey
<iToast> what's the minimal requrements for xubuntu
<HeadlessZombie> 256 RAM, 4GB HD
<HeadlessZombie> can run in 128RAM but you dont wanna use the GUI
<HeadlessZombie> minimum install with alternate CD is 2GB
<HeadlessZombie> really you dont want to use less than 384 RAM and 6GB hard drive
<iToast> I have 1.5gb of ram
<iToast> and a 120gb hdd
<iToast> for a XBMC build.
<Guest806> i just downloaded and installed the newest linus system, its great, but i want to disable the guest account
<Guest806> i already tried going through the folder and editing the lightdm. file and when i tried to save a box popped up that told me the system couldnt open the file to write it
<GridCube> see the faq 7: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<GridCube> you need to open the file using: gksu
<GridCube> gksu leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<erkan^> Can I use PPA https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa in Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2012-09-21
<iToast> hey
<iToast> burning xubuntu a disk ATM
<iToast> Ima install it
<iToast> How hard is it to setup XBMC on itand have it autologin with XBMC loaded...
<iToast> well?!
<knome> !patience | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iToast> knome, I've asked multiple questions in this channel in the past
<iToast> and waited over a hour.
<knome> iToast, and? it doesn't warrant being impatient
<iToast> ...
<iToast> I kind of need the info as Im about to start the install over Ubuntu server
<Azelphur> !patience | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iToast> as ubuntu server does not pay friendly with xorg
<Azelphur> oh, someone already did that :P
<Azelphur> iToast: should be pretty simple, add xbmc to startup applications and turn on auto login
<Azelphur> make sure to turn auto login during the install process
<oxygen_> so i killed pulseaudio the other day, to fix an issue i was having with videos fastforwarding when i watch them, i had mangler up and once i killed it, i was suddenly transmiting really loud static, restarted but to no avail, i have no clue what to do
<oxygen_> anyone know what to do?
<oxygen_> Audio playback works flawlessly
<oxygen_> but when i try to use the mic in any program
<oxygen_> im getting some serious static
<oxygen_> anyone :(?
<oxygen_> hello?
<knome> oxygen_, have you tried changing the outputs in pavucontrol?
<oxygen_> no i haven't
<oxygen_> i've only tried to change settings within mangler
<oxygen_> but it seems to not be a problem specific to mangler anymore
<knome> i don't know what mangler is
<oxygen_> linux ventrillo client
<oxygen_> ncould you tell me how to do that pavucontrol thing?
<knome> right. anyway, check the channels and output in pavucontrol
<MrBushido> is there any file in particular i should use for storing xinput settings to autoload them on relogging?
<knome> if you don't have it installed; sudo apt-ge tinstall pavucontrol
<knome> then alt+f2 and pavucontrol
<oxygen_> yea...
<oxygen_> i've done this
<oxygen_> i only have on input device
<oxygen_> that's where the trouble lies
<knome> did you used to have several?
<oxygen_> no
<oxygen_> it's just this laptop
<oxygen_> with builtin analog audio
<knome> i'd check the outputs too
<oxygen_> the mic is just
<oxygen_> well theres only one output
<oxygen_> analog stereo
<knome> ok...
<oxygen_> i mean the mic is just
<oxygen_> got it's levels maxed
<oxygen_> its sounds like have a fan right up next to it
<oxygen_> which i dont
<oxygen_> im on a couch in a quiet room
<oxygen_> all this started when i killed pulseaudio
<oxygen_> in top
<oxygen_> i just killed it again
<knome> i'm out of ideas...
<oxygen_> watched the damn thing refresh
<oxygen_> mic is still blasting
<oxygen_> anyone else here?
<knome> oxygen_, remember to have patience and that we're all volunteers - and good luck
<oxygen_> yea..
<oxygen_> i hate myself
<oxygen_> at this point
<knome> nah, don't
<oxygen_> im going to hard reset
<knome> also http://xubuntu.org/help/ to read about all other support methods :)
<oxygen_> see if it does anything
<xubuntu340> hola
<xubuntu340> necesito una ayuda
<xubuntu340> alguien me podria ayudar?
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu340> tnks
<xubuntu223> hello
<|Anthony|> i want to run pulseaudio in system-wide mode. Following http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/SystemWide the groups it lists are already present. it also says to make a home for pulse user. is there any issue with this and if so how can i revert the changes on failure
<holstein> |Anthony|: wonder if you could get by with testing on a live CD...
<|Anthony|> it wouldn't be a proper test in my use case tbh
<|Anthony|> i'm working on multiseat if you remember
<|Anthony|> which would of course require some xorg and lightdm configs that wouldn't persist after a reboot
<|Anthony|> nor could they go into effect without one
<|Anthony|> catch 22 hehe
<|Anthony|> and a vm wouldn't suffice either i think
<holstein> hmmmm... you could ask in #opensourcemusicians in case anyone there has done anything like that.. most folk there do alsa only though
<holstein> looks like that would be challenging to "undo" at a quick glance
<|Anthony|> so many chans out there... hard to keep track
<|Anthony|> adduser --system --ingroup pulse --home /var/run/pulse pulse
<|Anthony|> that is my only concern really
<|Anthony|> really, the whole project is above my pay grade, but i'm looking to promote myself
<|Anthony|> this is a summary of my efforts with pulse: http://pastebin.com/AsAjQTcy
<holstein> i wouldnt be scrared of alsa only if it helps.. though pulse should be capable
<|Anthony|> i'm gonna give it a go
<|Anthony|> what's the worst that could happen
<|Anthony|> hehe
<holstein> :)
<|Anthony|> so close
<|Anthony|> the audio is the only thing in the way
<|Anthony|> both seats work fine. hotplugging works as expected
<|Anthony|> system is stable
<Unit193> I generally run off to the archwiki for their alsa and pulseaudio section, been quite handy.
<|Anthony|> arch and gentoo have great wikis
<|Anthony|> but *buntu has better packages
<|Anthony|> and apt (imo) is far better than other package systems
<xubuntu340> Hello
<xubuntu340> anyone can help me??
<|Anthony|> ask and ye shall receive
<Unit193> |Anthony|: Heh, was just saying you can use their wiki with Ubuntu, just a little translate from arch to Ubuntu style.
<xubuntu340> I have problems with some files I have on my removable disk
<xubuntu340> anyone can help me?
<|Anthony|> i knew what you meant Unit193
<|Anthony|> xubuntu340, state your question/problem
<xubuntu340> I have problems with some files I have on my removable disk
<|Anthony|> just rm -R /
<|Anthony|> and all your problems will go away
<|Anthony|> kidding don't do that
<xubuntu340> I can not change folder permissions anthony
<|Anthony|> there is a problem
<xubuntu340> ?
<xubuntu340> you  understand ?
<|Anthony|> yes
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xubuntu340> I need to change the permissions of my folders
<xubuntu340> ah oks
<xubuntu340> tnks
<|Anthony|> files folders
<|Anthony|> it's all a file
<holstein> xubuntu340: you should be able to right click and see what the options are. you can also run a file manager as root, though its not advised to do without care
<xubuntu340> all my files contained removable disk with the name of ROOT
<holstein> xubuntu340: you'll be able to chown what you need
<|Anthony|> chown is the way to go
<holstein> the root filemanager i mentioned will have access to those files as well, though chown is the way to go
<|Anthony|> using the dialog boxes from gksudo nautilus usually fails for subfolders and files
<|Anthony|> in my experience
<xubuntu340> ok
<xubuntu340> tnks
<xubuntu340> I test now
<erkan^> Can I remove thunar and install Nautilus?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74534/set-nautilus-as-default-file-manager-in-xubuntu
<erkan^> thx holstein
<erkan^> i go read this
<xubuntu340> ok
<|Anthony|> one of the first things i did once in xubuntu
<xubuntu340> chmode not working
<holstein> chmod*
<holstein> xubuntu340: whats the issue?
<xubuntu340> sumo chown not working
<holstein> xubuntu340: sudo*
<holstein> xubuntu340: are you typo-ing those commands?
<xubuntu340> I do not understand holstein
<holstein> xubuntu340: im asking, if you typo-d the commands?
<holstein> xubuntu340: its sudo, not somu
<xubuntu340> sudo
<holstein> if, as root (sudo) you change the permissions of a directory, then you will give permissions to whatever user you specified
<holstein> you likely need to read the part about applying the settings to the files under that directory
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770375
<holstein> xubuntu340: note *recipe for disaster* there
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/chown-chgrp-an-entire-directoy-and-contents-347763/
<xubuntu340> oks
<holstein> xubuntu340: the -R flag is what you want
<xubuntu340> I'm looking
<xubuntu340> Wait a second please
<holstein> sure... you'll need to elaborate anyways... i still dont know if thats the issue
<unheeding> hello!  I'm having trouble with the xfce4-power-manager
<unheeding> it just doesn't start up with XFCE, I don't see a battery icon in the menu bar, and when i close my laptop lid it doesn't suspend like it should
<oxygen> its just one of those days
<oxygen> has anyone had luck installing a lexmark pro700 series printer
<oxygen> i managed to a while ago
<oxygen> but i can't get it to work after this re install
<torax> protip, every time i get something to work or try to get something to work I write notes
<oxygen> yea
<oxygen> regretting that right now
<oxygen> i remember it being really simple
<oxygen> but i cant really figure it our
<oxygen> out
<oxygen> it'sa  network printer
<oxygen> and the drivers lexmark gives
<oxygen> are all .deb
<oxygen> and all the "fixes" are for .tar.gz files
<torax> If you get it to work, make how-to an publish it online, blog for example
<oxygen> hmm
<oxygen> so sudo dpkg -i
<oxygen> installs deb files
<oxygen> but i get errors..
<oxygen> wtf is going on
<well_laid_lawn> hard to tell from here
<well_laid_lawn> ;-)
<oxygen> whayts the default root password?
<oxygen> nm
<oxygen> sudo that shit
<xubuntu305> what a great S.O.
<ochosi> say, have any of you folks out there a good solution for setting proxies based on e.g. ESSID?
<ochosi> (and i'm not talking about scipting nm-applet's dispatcher)
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: I am using Ubuntu 12.10 (don't redirect me to #ubuntu+1 please since this problem existed in 12.04 as well) with XFCE - and whenever I type ALT+F2 it takes ages (10-30 s) to load the application launcher - even starting a terminal is faster (and in fact, I often do that)
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: dont think xubuntu even has a application launcher
<Gamoder_> it has. Type ALT+F2
<Gamoder_> well
<Gamoder_> press the keys
<Gamoder_> and then wait a bit
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: but the problem is probably in unity. but I have no ideas so i'll shut up
<torax> It pops up instantly with me
<Gamoder_> well - I do not use unity
<Gamoder_> I just use XFCE
<Gamoder_> well - strangely unity-files-daemon and unity-music-daemon is startet
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: how did you setup xface? a clean install?
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: how did you setup you computers, a clean install of xubuntu?
<Gamoder_> recon_tv: no, an install of ubuntu, then I installed xubuntu-desktop
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: I would think thats the cause then
<Gamoder_> yeah, but it shouldn't make the application launcher start that slowly
<Gamoder_> I am able to afford some MB of Ram for a not-that-clean-install
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: why would more ram help? anyway, why stick with a fraken install?
<Gamoder_> recon_tv: oh - no, I mean: I got enough Ram for some senseless daemons; and - maybe because I want both unity and xfce?
<Gamoder_> unity looks good so it is nice if some other person comes and I use it for "showing" that linux can be beautiful. On the other hand, I like xfce more for doing real work
<recon_tv> Gamoder_: well maybe some else here might know the details, afraid I don't :(
<mafadparast> hi there
<mafadparast> anyone using intel graphics, screen resolution 1366x768
<mafadparast> i am having screen resolution problems
<mubb> intresting, attempt to remove plymouth causes practically entire system to be wiped
<xubuntu763> hi, anyone with screen resolution problems with intel vga card
<genii-around> https://launchpad.net/bugs/989658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Resolution not detected correctly on Intel Mobile 4 series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii-around> The usual tactic seems to be using either nomodeset or vga as a boot option, or setting some obscure option like noapic/nolapic/acpi=<whatever>
<Ironsight> Does anyone have a nice wiki page or tool I can use to edit the xfce menu, I wish to add a program entry.
<GridCube> Ironsight, xubuntu version?
<Ironsight> 12.04
<Ironsight> AMD64
<GridCube> see faq 8: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<Ironsight> thanks :D
<Ironsight> Well, that's easy enough :D
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu763> i am using xubuntu 10
<xubuntu763> the resolution i get is 1024x768
<xubuntu763> i have xservr-xorg-video-intel
<knome> there is no "xubuntu 10"
<knome> is it 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<xubuntu763> 10.04
<GridCube> xubuntu763, do lspci | grep -i "vga"        and paste the results
<xubuntu763> it is v frustating, cannot find xor.conf file, so do not know where settings are saved, have looked at other folders
<GridCube> there should not be any
<GridCube> you only have an xorg.conf file when you create one
<GridCube> xubuntu763, do what i asked you please
<xubuntu763> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GridCube> ok you should be fine with generic drivers
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<xubuntu763> resolution set at 1024x768,
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> whats with that?
<xubuntu763> while i have been using 1366x768 before
<GridCube> many times the maximum screen resolution is defaulted by the monitor settings
<xubuntu763> cannot cahnge it
<GridCube> not the vga
<GridCube> xubuntu763, you know how to use pastebin?
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> plase pastebin the outputs of xrandr
<xubuntu763> ok
<GridCube> sorry xubuntu763 i have go for a while someone else should catch up with you :)
<xubuntu763> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right 
<GridCube> xubuntu763, pastebin please
<xubuntu763> howto pastebin?
<xubuntu763> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219097/
<xubuntu763> i'll return in 10 min
<GridCube> xubuntu763, :) im back
<GridCube> xubuntu763, you should follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<xubuntu763> hi, yes give me two minutes, i am trying to twitch configuration, see if it helps
<xubuntu763> yes, i am back, no change
<xubuntu763> same 1024x768 resolution
<xubuntu763> xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219146/
<xubuntu763> there is problem with the screen here
<xubuntu763> as in the xrandr
<xubuntu316> Hello, I am having a trouble in installing new languages to linux
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu316
<ubottu> xubuntu316: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu768> hi back
<xubuntu768> 763 as 768
<xubuntu847> So what is the first i should do when i am installing xubuntu
<xubuntu847> I am installing it now, and i have only scratched the surface before, but im gonna use it full time on my laptop, only used VM's before
<holstein> i like to *not* install.. run the cd live, and see about the hardware suport
<holstein> support*
<xubuntu847> Well ubuntu supports errything
<xubuntu847> And i guess they pretty much use the same librarys
<xubuntu847> or package lists or i dont know the correct name for it
<holstein> xubuntu847: ubuntu and xubuntu? xubntu *is* ubuntu... same kernels, same repos.. same sources
<xubuntu847> Ah, yes, just different DE
<xubuntu847> repos was what i meant earlier
<holstein> i still load it up live, and look around and check... a kernel upgrade can really change everything
<Ironsight> umm, what's the command to launch the default xfce terminal emulator?
<holstein> xfce4-terminal Ironsight ?
 * Ironsight checks
<Ironsight> oh, the menu editor should tell me :D
<Ironsight> o.O exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<xubuntu472> hi
<xubuntu472> I am trying to install xubuntu from pen drive but it stuck at the loading screen nothing camr, my configuring is 1gb ram 2.1Ghz processor 320 hd
<Ironsight> ooh, new kernel
<devnill> I'm having some problems getting my system audio to work over bluetooth
<devnill> I've paired my device and have connected it to be an a2dp audio sink
<devnill> And the pulseaudio plugin is enabled in the bluetooth manage but its not showing up as an output device and audio is still directed to my speakers
<xubuntu608> hola
<devnill> hey
<xubuntu608> cual es mas ligero  ....  LDXE  o xfce ?
<TheSheep> !es | xubuntu608
<ubottu> xubuntu608: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu608> whis one its less  heavy   ....  LDXE  oR xfce  ?
<recon_lap> how would i get a list of daemons that are running ? ect/rc look strange to me
<holstein> ps aux ?
<devnill> ^
<TheSheep> recon_lap: you can also get a list of all processes that listen on the network with netstat -p
<recon_lap> thx, ps aux game me list. been a really long time since i was in init.d
<recon_lap> game/gave*
<TheSheep> recon_lap: and `service --status-all` will give you information about all the stuff from init.d
<TheSheep> recon_lap: actually the 'service' command is a convenient interface to all those init.d things
<recon_lap> yea, took a couple of goes to get right but mysql root password reset :)
<Ironsight> okay, I have an asus g60 laptop, with a memory card reader, and it isn't seeing my sdcard slot (which has a microsd, inside of a sd card adaptor in it), anyone have a clue how to fix it? Google resulted with no answers.
<TheSheep> Ironsight: do you get anything in dmesg when you insert the card?
 * Ironsight looks
<Ironsight> nevermind! I took it out, and popped it back in, and voila magic, it works
<Ironsight> might have been a loose connection or something
<TheSheep> yeah, they often have that, especially with an adapter
<recon_lap> waits for the i cannot write to my sd card question :)
<Ironsight> no, it's writing okay :)
<Ironsight> It's a brand new card, so it just needed breaking in :D
<Ironsight> (I was going to say, I know that card slot was working in 11.10
<Ironsight> kinda mad I lost my last microsd card... I had 30 gigs of data on it :(
<Ironsight> Then I bought this one, and my son threw away the bag it was in while the card was still in it...
<Ironsight> So I had to pick through trash to save it
<Ironsight> it was still in it's original packaging
<recon_lap> Ironsight: the things you end up looking for in your trash :)
#xubuntu 2012-09-22
<tizz> ah ha!
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> someone pls take a look
<ramprasadgk> i am having terrible time with ubuntu
<ramprasadgk> or rather broadcom wireless on ubuntu
<v1adimir> sry no wireless here
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<v1adimir> uhh 'here' as in @ my box :s
<ramprasadgk> got it
<ramprasadgk> thats okay...109 people in room :)
<ramprasadgk> sorry 108 who might have wirell
<ramprasadgk> wireless*
<ramprasadgk> where are you from.? what time is it there.. its a lovely morning here
<v1adimir> it's gonna be morning in belgrade real soon hehe
<ramprasadgk> thats good
<ramprasadgk> whats new
<ramprasadgk> why do use *buntu
<v1adimir> i'm still exploring it, but 12.04 is the first distro that installed with no problems and did what i needed + the firewall :)
<ramprasadgk> ok..
<ramprasadgk> NO problems is good thing
<ramprasadgk> welll btw, if you can let me know
<ramprasadgk> where can i downlaod package to install vlc
<v1adimir> i ran fedora for a long time (long ago) and got (very) fed up with it :s
<ramprasadgk> i have this link http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc
<ramprasadgk> but you know i dont have info on diff versions of *buntu
<ramprasadgk> fed up..?
<v1adimir> yea pretty much sick of it
<v1adimir> =)
<ramprasadgk> i use GNU Linux, i built it from core
<v1adimir> vlc is in the software center, but you can get it @ http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<v1adimir> oic hm
<ramprasadgk> firstly i dont have internet on my linux box, if i have to do  i need to download from my other windows system and install
<v1adimir> not sure for custom builds, but you could try a repo like https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<v1adimir> (except idk what the stable one is)
<ramprasadgk> ok thanks
<ramprasadgk> i have this parole
<ramprasadgk> it does require lot of codecs decoders
<ramprasadgk> cant find one
<ramprasadgk> there is no one place to get them
<v1adimir> yeah it sucks :)
<ramprasadgk> so i decided to for vlc
<v1adimir> audacious and vlc are like the first things i install
<ramprasadgk> oh well
<ramprasadgk> custom building vlc is ugly
<ramprasadgk> how abt audacious is there any neat manual download install
<v1adimir> not sure :S
<ramprasadgk> i dint get nay help here
<ramprasadgk> but havent lost hope
<ramprasadgk> asking one more Q
<ramprasadgk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramprasadgk> i ahve got latest xubuntu installed , which one to install from the list in the link to play mp3 files?
<ramprasadgk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramprasadgk> this chaneel is dead
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<XATRIX> hi guys, i have a problem with changing my keyboard layouts, i set "Change Keyboard layout" to Ctrl+shift in panel applet, and it works, but after i reboot my machine, it switches back to Alt+Shift... How can i make it remember my shortcut ?
<xubuntu854> hello
<knome> hullo
<XATRIX> hi guys, i have a problem with changing my keyboard layouts, i set "Change Keyboard layout" to Ctrl+shift in panel applet, and it works, but after i reboot my machine, it switches back to Alt+Shift... How can i make it remember my shortcut ?
<wcapio> hi guys, xdfe puts the file names on my desktop in a little rounded corner block... how can I switch that off?
<TheSheep> wcapio: what is xdfe?
<wcapio> xubuntu desktop manager, not? owww i mean xfce
<wcapio> :| sry
<Mathias> :P
<wcapio> do you guys know what I mean or should I rephrase?
<TheSheep> wcapio: https://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<wcapio> tnx
<wcapio> does xubuntu 12.04 have gtk2, though?
<XATRIX> is it possible to install and use "yum" instead of apt-get ?
<marky_boi> hi people , having issues getting VBoxClient to run at startup, where would be best to start ?
<recon_tv> XATRIX: I don't think so, probably break loads of things. the packet manager would be a core app
<recon_tv> XATRIX: why would you want to change it?
<marky_boi> @ dr_willis sent a PM
<XATRIX> recon_tv, just familliar to yum
<XATRIX> was curious is is possible to use it
<recon_tv> XATRIX: well it's pretty easy to use apt-get, if you have questions just ask here :)
<recon_tv> markky_boi: have a look at http://www.linuxhomeserverguide.com/server-config/phpVirtualBox.php , but since you dont know how to wait I guess you'll miss this lol
<recon_tv> XATRIX: just remember that apt-get is .deb based and yun is .rpm based , they dont mix
<jrmy> I'm not able to get to my login screen
<jrmy> good thing I know about irssi
<holstein> so, you can login just fine then... what about starting x from the command line? do you get any errors?
<jrmy> I'd copy my boot screen but I have no idea how
<jrmy> it does fail on one of them
<jrmy> don't know how to start x
<jrmy> and I thought it was called xorg
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/startx.1.html
<jrmy> how do you load a webpage without a gui?
<jrmy> but no it does not boot properly
<recon_tv> jrmy: just type startx on the commandline
<holstein> jrmy: well, you could do it in a curses web browser.. but you could also ask 'how do i start x' and i would say .. type startx
<jrmy> it trys and goes to tty1.. instead of the login screen
<holstein> you'll be interested in the errors after you type "startx" and hit enter
<recon_tv> jrmy have you changed anything recently, did it work before?
<holstein> i usually try booting the last kernel that worked well, if this is after a system upgrade
<recon_tv> yep, was a kernel update yesterday
<jrmy> that made me freeze
<jrmy> but yes it would appear that it isn'r working
<holstein> jrmy: startx? or the earlier kernel?
<jrmy> I think the time I restarted my computer mid boot 'cause the problem
<holstein> jrmy: it being, startx to start the gui isnt working?
<jrmy> this is what is crashing
<jrmy> caused*
<jrmy> yes x is crashing for some reason
<recon_tv> jrmy: I would be surprised if stopping a boot would cause these problems
<jrmy> kind of a noob here...
<recon_tv> jrmy: I take it you could log in yesterday?
<jrmy> I hit my restart button on my case
<jrmy> hard reset*
<holstein> i would do an fsck if i thought forcing rebooting had damaged the filesystem
<jrmy> last time wa the last time I could login no prob
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980351 suggests sudo touch /forcefsck to get fsck on reboot
<recon_tv> jrmy: did you install updates ?
<jrmy> yeah recently
<recon_tv> jrmy: do you know if you use property video drivers?
<jrmy> yes
<jrmy> which work
<holstein> an upgrade could have broken that... and you could try the last kerne easy enough jrmy
<recon_tv> jrmy: I guess that new kernel + property video driver = broken login
<jrmy> perhaps
<holstein> i would just boot the last kernel and confirm that in a few seconds
<jrmy> but without a real diagnostic we won't know what the problem is
<jrmy> how do I do this anyways?
<holstein> jrmy: that would be quite diagnostic.. reboot with the older kernel.. if it boots, you know its likely the kernel upgrade
<holstein> jrmy: this? boot the older kernel?
<jrmy> I did have the problem before hand though
<jrmy> but I leave my computer on almost all the time
<jrmy> so.. I do what now?
<holstein> jrmy: before what?
<jrmy> I also have a dual boot setup with windows 7
<recon_tv> what key gets the boot menu up?
<holstein> jrmy: i would boot the older kernel
<jrmy> is it in the boot menu?
<holstein> jrmy: it being the kernel?
<jrmy> I hope we both assume we're talking about the same thing, that being the kernel
<holstein> jrmy: i would like to assume nothing
<holstein> jrmy: i want to test and know waht "it" is..
<holstein> the grub menu will show the kernels.. you will see the older ones under the "previous" entry listed there
<jrmy> then "it" is nothing based on that statement as I'm only referring to what you might be talking about
<holstein> you should see the lates kernel.. and the recovery version under that.. then, right under that you'll see "previous"
<holstein> you'll find the last kernel that worked there
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> brb
<recon_tv> jrmy: any if it does work, change back to the standard drivers
<jrmy> guess the new kernel is incompatible
<recon_tv> jrmy: switch back to the standard video drivers would be a start
<recon_tv> jrmy: I assume you got to login with the older kernel
<jrmy> yes
<jrmy> how do I use default drivers?
<jrmy> not that I want to...
<jrmy> I much rather need them to play minecraft
<recon_tv> jrmy: Menu-> settings -> additional drivers
<jrmy> hah, ya know, if I knew how to revert to the old drivers I could of saved reinstalling my os all those times
<jrmy> is there perhaps updated drivers or does it always update?
<jrmy> I know amd updates ccc everynow and then
<jrmy> well catalyst rather
<recon_tv> jrmy: maybe, I'd set it to the standard ones first and try reboot just to make sure they are working, if that works you could try the property drives again
<jrmy> not sure if you're typoing or not
<jrmy> propietary
<recon_tv> :-[
<jrmy> but anyways, I'll try removing the drivers booting with the updated kernel and reinstalling the drivers
<jrmy> is there a way to remove them from the shell?
<jrmy> I'd rather not reinstall again.. that's just idiotic
<recon_tv> jrmy: one step at a time
<jrmy> sorry I just find all the bs I have to go through with linux and trying to fix it all a little overwhelming
<jrmy> I'd rather have more knowledge
<recon_tv> jrmy: it's the same with all computers :)
<jrmy> I'm much more accustomed to windows
<jrmy> easy street there
<jrmy> well brb
<jrmy> ok so propietary drivers are a no go from this current look out
<jrmy> but then again.. maybe it could be something else
<recon_tv> o well, how is mine craft doing in the open drivers?
<jrmy> I hardly feel it worth not using my 1GB video card
<jrmy> all of*
<jrmy> lets see
<recon_tv> jrmy: the problem is with the video card producers, if they cared a little more about their uses the drivers would work on all systems
<recon_tv> users*
<recon_tv> just keep that in you mind next time you buy a computer :)
<jrmy> for one it won't even let me play in fullscreen
<jrmy> nor can I use the resoultion 720p
<jrmy> buy... or build
<jrmy> I bought amd based parts
<jrmy> haven't checked the fps though
<recon_tv> jrmy: what video card you got? probably just have to file a bug report and watch it being ignored by amd
<jrmy> HD 5770
<jrmy> yeah I get half fps without the drivers
<jrmy> I'd rather play on windows again at this point
<jrmy> sucks I didn;t grow up with linux
<jrmy> I would of much rather
<recon_tv> when did you last update your drivers, seems the last Catalyst release was 8/15/2012
<jrmy> heck if I know
<jrmy> probably a few months ago
<jrmy> maybe half a year back?
<jrmy> I set up a dual boot.. and didn't really do anythign with my distro
<jrmy> thought I'd give linux another go. got bored with it.. and I decided to come back as the only game I was playing any more was minecraft. so I figured what was the point of using windows?
<jrmy> but, once again I get problems left and right
<recon_tv> jrmy: so what OS do you want to use?
<jrmy> seems whenever I want to customize things I get problems.. idk mayeb xubuntu isn't the distro for me
<jrmy> linux
<jrmy> I'm tired of windows..
<recon_tv> jrmy: well, when you go custom the learning starts :) the price of freedom
<jrmy> I just preferred xubuntu because I like using the shell and xfce's shell looks cooler
<jrmy> more customizable too
<jrmy> or at least it is on xubuntu
<jrmy> that and I like the look and feel over gnome
<jrmy> but road blocks show up as the manpages for ubuntu don't always help me with xubuntu.. I assume it's the enviroment difference
<recon_tv> jrmy: well the video card problems would have hit in any distro
<jrmy> or whatever xfce and gnome are called
<jrmy> about all I knw with the shell is a little bit on looking at directories, apt-get commands like install, update and upgrade, and how to use nano and irssi
<jrmy> 'bout it
<jrmy> well I found out how to play nethack with telnet.. but yeah
<XATRIX> guys, how can i make my set my keyboard layout switch shortcut to ctrl+shift ?
<jrmy> I think i'll try activating the drivers again.. and if it doesn't work again I'll repeat the last steps up till now.. bbl
<XATRIX> every time i have to set it up to ctrl+shift again
<XATRIX> it automatically set to Alt+shift
<recon_tv> XATRIX: probably in setting manager somewhere, knowing that it's Alt+Shift as default helps, how do you change it ?
<XATRIX> i'm changing via "Keyboard layouts" applet on my XFCE Panel
<XATRIX> But it always reverts to default (Alt+shift) after i restart
<recon_tv> XATRIX: have you opened the "keyboard input method" in "system settings", did it install the ibus deamon
<jrmy> if I wanted to use an older kernel what would be the down sides?
<recon_tv> jrmy: I'd suggest try installing the latested driver, and checking the does to see if it works with kernel 3.20-31
<recon_tv> installing*/downloading
<recon_tv> jrmy: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<XATRIX> yes it wants to
<XATRIX> but not installed yet
<recon_tv> XATRIX: so let it
<jrmy> a link isn't very useful atm.. I'm currently in the test of the new kernel with the propietary drivers.. which it did not work
<recon_tv> XATRIX: actually I just guessing here, but I think this is the answer
<jarnos> Firefox is soo slow in my computer. X takes a lot of CPU in normal use.
<recon_tv> jrmy: well you'll have to use the standard driver till you find a update that works
<jarnos> In 11.04 chromium used to work fast, but in later releases it keeps crashing.
<recon_tv> jrmy: so check what version of catalyst you got now again the latest version
<jarnos> What is wrong? Is my hardware unsupported?
<recon_tv> against*
<xubuntu239> Hello, can someone tell me where I can find configuration files for Xubuntu-desktop ? The program associated with hyperlinks is wrong and I want to change it. Thank you.
<recon_tv> XATRIX: did that help any?
<jrmy> recon_tv: how do I check with a command?
<recon_tv> jrmy: I don't have any property drivers so can't really guide you, i'd expect it to be shown in "addition drivers"
<jrmy> I don't have a gui to use atm
<recon_tv> jrmy: it'd be quicker for you to boot back into last know kernel, switch to open driver and reboot
<XATRIX> recon_tv, no idea... it just started a new tray icon, i put a setting to , maybe next time i reboot i will see it
<recon_tv> XATRIX: sure, wont know till you reboot, but I have hi hopes :)
<recon_tv> high*
<XATRIX> )
<recon_tv> xubuntu239: have a look for xubuntu-default-settings , probably a hidden file in you home dir
<xubuntu239> recon_tv: Ok, I will look at files of this package.
<recon_tv> xubuntu239: it's not a package, it's a setting file on you harddrive
<recon_tv> jarnos: what hardware are you using, ubuntu version ect
<recon_tv> afk of a bit. :)
<jarnos> recon_tv, 12.04 (upgraded from 11.10), Some AMD Athlon XP CPU, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<xubuntu239> recon_tv: I have a package with that name installed, but no file...
<drc> xubuntu239: App Menu>Settings>Preferred Settings
<drc> er...Preferred Applications...sorry
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> can someone have sol for my wireless problem
<ramprasadgk> everything seems ok , but no wlan0 device on ifconfig
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<xubuntu239> drc: The problme is that I have a lot of bad stuff in the list proposed in Settings>Preferred Settings and I want to edit this list. But I don't know where it is stored.
<drc> xubuntu239: " I have a lot of bad stuff in the list...."  There are only 4 items there, what's the problem?
<xubuntu239> drc: I have add more items and several have the same name, it is a big mess. I just want to clean up and keep the good one.
<recon_tv> xubuntu239: in file manager, go into the view menu as check "show hidden files" then open your home folder and look in .config
<drc> xubuntu239:  Take a look at ~/.config/xfce4/helpers.rc
<recon_tv> found my hat and am off for my walk, good luck , bbl
<XATRIX> recon_tv, just did reboot, seems like it's working ;) thanks
<jrmy> ok so I installed the latest drivers from amd's website using a guide I googled
<jrmy> which is fine but I really don't know much about the commands
<jrmy> and it works with the current kernel
<jrmy> I howeever don't even know how to access the control center as an administrator.. just clicking it in the menuy don't work.. and apparently amdcccle isn't the command
<jrmy> I noticed this sh command which I might want to know more about but whatever
<jrmy> anyways.. prob solved.. thanks for the help
<bricot> hi, thunar 1.2.3 (xubuntu 12.04) does not show any files from my home dir: »/home/bricot/.gvfs«: socket not connected. What's wrong?
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<knome> ramprasadgk, stop repeating
<ramprasadgk> i read soemwhere world's most active open source irc is *ubuntu
<ramprasadgk> this channel sucks
<knome> !attitude | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ramprasadgk> yes, ofcourse, i ahve been waiting since  3 days for workable soln
<ramprasadgk> this is not the same as perlmonks.org
<ramprasadgk> where i almost get reply instantly i provide soln too
<knome> yes, but solutions aren't always available even if you waited three weeks
<ramprasadgk> oh yeah than *ubuntu skz
<knome> ramprasadgk, (x)ubuntu is not perl
<knome> ramprasadgk, fix your attitude or i'll have to remove you from the channel
<ramprasadgk> oh yeah.. doent matter
<ramprasadgk> doesn't*
<knome> irc isn't the only method to get help, see: http://xubuntu.org/help/
<knome> very well, noted.
<ramprasadgk> i have queried on all forums
<ramprasadgk> but no reply
<bricot> My problem seems to be the same as in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/754618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 754618 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Failed to open encrypted home directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bricot> Are there any workarounds?
<xubuntu159> salut
<xubuntu159> hello
<recon_tv> !hi | xubuntu159
<ubottu> xubuntu159: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<recon_tv> bricot: have you considered using nautilus till the bug gets fixed?
<bricot> Yes I do. I'm also successful to do: sudo umount /home/bricot/.gvfs
<bricot> But the problem is not all my users are able to do that.
<bricot> This bug seems to be over a year old. That's why I'm asking for a better workaround, or better, a solution for maybe 12.10.
<recon_tv> bricot: I hear you, but the bug only just got confirmed status. bit passed me though. I was wary of encrypted home folders even given my high level of paranoia :)
<recon_tv> bricot: car you reproduce it ?
<recon_tv> car/can*
<bricot> All I can say at the moment is that it happens from time to time. So my answer is no unfortunately. I'm not sure what triggers this issue.
<recon_tv> bricot: try logout and back in again, no reboot
<bricot> That didn't help, but unmounting did (following the bug report). I just had to restart Thunar to see my home directory.
<recon_tv> bricot: I want to see if we can produce the bug on demand, only way a fix is likely if we can reproduce the bug on demand
<bricot> recon_tv: I agree.
<recon_tv> bricot: the trigger described is to logout to gdm and back in again, does that reproduce the bug?
<bricot> recon_tv: I'll leave know and try it out. Unfortunately I'm a Ubuntu convert and switched back to lightdm, because I don't like gdm. But I have another netbook with gdm in place. I'll be back soon.
<recon_tv> bricot: well, just try it on the system that you having the issue on, I only said gdm because thats what the report said
<bricot> recon_tv: I can reproduce that bug: every *second* login on that machine with the encrypted home (lightdm, 64-bit). My netbook does not show this bug (Plain Xubuntu with gdm, no encrypted home, 32-bit). Both 12.04.
<recon_tv> bricot: on the machine you can reproduce it on, is the home dir on a different partition to the root
<bricot> recon_tv: no.
<recon_tv> bricot: well, now that you can reproduce it I suggest you add your findings to the bug report with all the software and version numbers etc , then try get some interest from the ubuntu+1 and xubuntu+1 channels.
<bricot> recon_tv: ok, I'll try.
<recon_tv> bricot: sorry but this is as far as my knowledge can get us :)
<bricot> recon_tv: thanks anyway!
<snikendei> haha... så ProjectX, nettopp. Måtte se den etter episoden i nederland. Dette må prøves! Noe som har ett hus og låne bort? =)
<snikendei> obs. wrong place
<Mathias> snikendei: lol :P
<Gimpette> Two fold question, please:  I know how to install fonts to Gimp.  What I don't know is where the gazillion and half system (?) fonts that show up on my Gimp font list came from or how to go about safely removing them; if not from the system at least from my list of fonts in Gimp.  I don't want to have to scroll through a few hundred fonts I don't want in order to get to the ones I do.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!
<knome> Gimpette, it should be safe to remove if you don't need them, eg. if they're not used in the interface, or you don't need other than western/korean/etc fonts
<Gimpette> Is there a way that I can just remove them from the Gimp list so that I don't risk screwing something up system-wise?
<Gimpette> I didn't add any of them myself so I am assuming some interface or something somewhere must want them for them to have gotten on my machine in the first place.
<knome> hmm, i'm not sure - i afraif not
<knome> nope, xubuntu has quite a lot of fonts installed by default for convenience for non-western users
<Gimpette> Do you know of a list anywhere that specifically states which fonts are safe to remove and which aren't?  I know you mentioned some, but I don't know which fonts are used in interfaces and which aren't.
<knome> Gimpette, see apps -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance -> tab fonts
<knome> and ... settings manager -> window manager -> tab style (title font)
<knome> those are the ones you don't want to remove
<knome> afaik others are safe to remove
<knome> well, you probably don't want to remove all serif fonts, all monospace fonts etc..., but there's no reason why you couldn't remove any
<knome> and if something seems to break, you can always revert and reintroduce the fonts you need
<Gimpette> Ok, those are set to sans and sans bold respectively.  There is a font manager somewhere for easy removal, isn't there?
<knome> no, at least not installed by default
<knome> oh, and you don't want to remove the default terminal font either.
<Gimpette> Ok, thanks much for the help.  I see that I previously installed Fontmatrix but it looked rather too complicated for the time I had available to devote to figuring it out so I just left it.  I guess I'll just have to knuckle down and look at it again.  Thanks.
<Gimpette> Where can I find out which font is the default for the terminal, do you know?
<Marzata> Gimpette: we use Ubuntu Mono, coz renders zero and O differently
<Gimpette> @Marzata:  Thanks, I'm fine with how everything is rendering now; I'd just like to take out the fonts I won't use in design projects without breaking anything.  Looking into a different font manager now.  This shouldn't be this complicated, I wonder why there isn't a simple one for idiots installed by default.  :)
<knome> Marzata, who we?
<knome> Gimpette, right-click terminal -> preferences -> tab appearance to check out the terminal font you are using
<Gimpette> I don't have a preferences option when right clicking; only properties and tab appearance isn't there.  Maybe I'm not in the right place.  Will look some more.
<knome> Gimpette, are you using xfce4-terminal?
<Derpian> Hey, I try to change my full name in Users and Groups under System and it does not change at all
<Gimpette> Found it!  Thanks!
<knome> Gimpette, np
<Gimpette> Have been trying out Font Manager and it appears to easily allow for reactivation so I'm going to try clearing that font list out some; thanks again!
<Derpian> Fixed it, ran sudo usermod -c "NAME IN THE QUOTES" username
<Guest26049> I'm trying to install Xubuntu with a LiveCD but it keeps failing to install the bootloader...
<Guest26049> I thought /dev/sda would be it
<Guest26049> /dev/sda2 is windows vista loader...if that's relevant
<Guest26049> hello?
<xubuntu850> Hello , I have a question concerning xubuntu-12.04.1, which I just installed,
<Guest26049> I cannot install the bootloader, can anybody help?
<mongy> Guest26049, what errors do you get.  and /dev/sda is correct.
<Guest26049> I have a screenshot
<Guest26049> how can I send it?
<xubuntu850> The video,settings, when I installed it, it said it could not find the video type, and I was not sure what type I had, or to select. Is there a way to change this after the install, ? If so how.?
<Guest26049> that will show you what I'm looking at
<mongy> no dcc here.  use imgur or sometihng.
<Guest26049> here
<Guest26049> http://imgur.com/RM0XI,IRORD,KISLm
<mongy> are you booted into the livecd now
<Guest26049> yes
<mongy> mount your xubuntu partition..  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Guest26049> ok now what? do I run the install Xubuntu again?
<mongy> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Guest26049> says installation finished. No error reported
<Guest26049> should I be good to go?
<mongy> hmm, ok try it.
<mongy> run sudo update-grub once you booted into it, if it works.
<Guest26049> into what?
<Guest26049> linux?
<Guest26049> or do I run it now?
<Guest26049> in liveCD
<mongy> sorry, yes, reboot and it 'should' load xubuntu by default.
<Guest26049> ok but I'm dual booting, would I be able to boot into windows as well?
<mongy> once you run sudo update-grub in the newly booted xubuntu
<Guest26049> ok ill try it now
<mongy> if all ese fails you can always use windows repair to repair.
<mongy> ese=else.
<xubuntu850> Hello ?, I have a question ,..
<TheSheep> xubuntu850: shoot
<xubuntu328> HI
<xubuntu850> ok, I just installed xubuntu-12.04.1 on a very old computer, I did not get the settings for the screen correct,and am wondering if there is a way to change them after the install ?
<xubuntu328> Xubuntu 12.04.1 is very easy to use
<TheSheep> xubuntu850: settings->display
<eddi3x3> I wasn't able to boot xubuntu
<eddi3x3> -_-' I got the black screen with grub>
<eddi3x3> so what's the grub command I need to execute to get xubuntu up and running
<eddi3x3> it's on /dev/sda6 if I remember correctly
<xubuntu850> Ok, So that is in the Settings > display,..thanks
<mongy> eddi3x3, does fdisk report the active partition as sda6 ?
<TheSheep> eddi3x3: how did you try to boot it?
<mongy> marked with a *
<eddi3x3> I'm not in linux right now
<eddi3x3> I'm at the boot loader screen
<eddi3x3> grub>
<eddi3x3> that's all I get
<TheSheep> eddi3x3: is that a usb pendrive?
<eddi3x3> nope
<eddi3x3> I took off the pendrive
<TheSheep> eddi3x3: cd?
<eddi3x3> to boot into the hard drive
<mongy> boot live again, and pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and also sudo fdisk -l
<TheSheep> do you have any message before the grub>?
<eddi3x3> not really, just a welcoming bootloader
<mongy> TheSheep, he had bootloader install error after install, and I got him to run grub-install manually, without error...
<mongy> TheSheep, so must be something small stopping it, like active partition or grub.cfg maybe
<TheSheep> OK, sorry, I won't butt in
<eddi3x3> I well I ran the live CD and I clicked
<eddi3x3> "boot from first hard drive
<eddi3x3> looks like it found the xubuntu partition
<eddi3x3> I can ls and I see /dev /home /etc/
<eddi3x3> all that good stuff
<mongy> TheSheep, go ahead.. I've got to head out soon.
<TheSheep> mongy: I have to go to bed
<eddi3x3> rebooting now o.o I hope I'm not left alone
<mongy> eddi3x3, ok
<eddi3x3> im in liveCD now
<mongy> Im not really a grub guy.  I'm syslinux
<mongy> eddi3x3, mount your root/boot partition then...
<eddi3x3> mount /boot?
<mongy> pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mongy> eddi3x3, since you only have 1, it's root.  sda6
<eddi3x3> says cannot open /dev/sda
<mongy> odd.
<mongy> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<mongy> sudo fdisk -l
<eddi3x3> ok that worked
<eddi3x3> I got a star next to /dev/sda2
<mongy> ok sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<mongy> I think it's 'a' to set bootable
<eddi3x3> ok
<mongy> set it to the relevant xubuntu
<eddi3x3> now what?
<mongy> 'w' to write
<eddi3x3> which partition?
<eddi3x3> sda6
<mongy> yes
<mongy> I would have thought grub would have set it when installing.. hmm
<eddi3x3> then what?
<eddi3x3> type w?
<mongy> can you paste your /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mongy> yes
<mongy> w should write and exit disk
<mongy> fdisk
<eddi3x3> ok
<eddi3x3> now I have 2 stars
<eddi3x3> one in sda2 and another in sda6
<mongy> ok, back into fdisk lol
<mongy> 'a' to unset bootable from sda2
<mongy> 'w'
<eddi3x3> ok
<eddi3x3> now only /dev/sda6 has a star
<eddi3x3> /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't exist
<mongy> can you paste your /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eddi3x3> wait
<eddi3x3> yea
<eddi3x3> grub.cfg is no where to be found
<eddi3x3> but the directory is there in liveCD
<eddi3x3> well actually hard drive
<eddi3x3> since we mounted it to /mnt
<mongy> hmm.
<mongy> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda                   again
<mongy> ah.. I wonder if grub package is installed.......
<eddi3x3> installation finished
<eddi3x3> should I check if grub is installed or something?
<mongy> is there a grub.cfg now?
<eddi3x3> still have no grub.cfg
<mongy> sorry..
<mongy> erm...
<mongy> there probably won't be until you update grub
<mongy> right... try reboot see what happens.
<eddi3x3> so what do I have to do?
<eddi3x3> how do I update it?
<eddi3x3> okey dokey
<eddi3x3> reboot I shall
<mongy> out of curious, what does your fstab say?
<mongy> sorry, /mnt/etc/fstab
<eddi3x3> opps
<eddi3x3> I already rebooted
<eddi3x3> =-/
<eddi3x3> I'm back to grub command line
<mongy> back to livecd then
<eddi3x3> can't I just boot the kernel from here?
<mongy> a chroot it is then....
<mongy> eddi3x3, maybe could, but I'm not really a grub, or even xubuntu guy.. I just hang around still from where I did.
<eddi3x3> well first I need to know where the kernel is
<eddi3x3> ok
<eddi3x3> liveCD it is
<mongy> eddi3x3, this problem isn't strictly xubuntu, so you could ask in #ubuntu.
<mongy> anyway... here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<mongy> mount your partition and go from step 8
<mongy> you could apt-get install grub2 or is it grub-pc in ubuntu ( i dunno) to make sure it's installed properly at least.. then run install and update commands.
<eddi3x3> wait
<eddi3x3> what?
<eddi3x3> fstab only has 2 things
<eddi3x3> ext4 partition and swap
<mongy> sounds right...   point to sda6?
<mongy> well, will point to UUID but will say 'was on sda6'
<eddi3x3> I don't see sda6
<eddi3x3> anywhere
<mongy> hmm
<mongy> paste it
<mongy> that could stop it booting if configured wrong.
<mongy> well, it will, lol.
<eddi3x3> give me a second here
<eddi3x3> ok I am chrooted
<mongy> I'm sorry dude, can you head into #ubuntu, I'm sure someone will have your back, it's a grub issue, not xubuntu... I have to head out.
<eddi3x3> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda gave me an error
<eddi3x3> gave me cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<mongy> is sda6 mounted?
<mongy> did you do for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<mongy> then sudo chroot /mnt
<mongy> I see someone got this.. :)
<eduardo> how can I make a launcher for gnumeric so it launches a specific file when you click on it?
<GridCube> eduardo, add a new custom launcher
<GridCube> and put it like gnumeric /path/to/file
<eduardo> but what if the directory has a space between names?
<eduardo> like Google Drive
<eduardo> it doesn't find that directory
<knome> eduardo, gnumeric "/path/to/file with spaces"
<eduardo> Google_Drive doesn't work either
<eduardo> for example
<eduardo> gnumeric %U /media/Vista64/Users/Eduardo/Google Drive/LIMO RESERVATIONS
<erkan^> ubottu,
<eduardo> doesn't work
<erkan^> !ubottu Quarel
<GridCube> quarel?
<GridCube> !info quarel
<ubottu> Package quarel does not exist in precise
<eduardo> it thinks it's 2 different directories
<GridCube> eduardo, you are trying to pass an empty space
<erkan^> oesp
<erkan^> !ubottu quantal
<GridCube> use "" to encapsulate the path or use /Google\ Drive/
<GridCube> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<GridCube> eduardo, also check that all directories have the proper cases, maybe its not "Users" but "users" those are two different directories
<eduardo> this is what I have
<eduardo> gnumeric /media/Vista64/Users/Eduardo/Google\ Drive/LIMO\ RESERVATIONS.xls
<eduardo> and it won't recognize it
<eduardo> gnumeric /media/Vista64/Users/Eduardo/Google\ Drive/LIMO\ RESERVATIONS says unsupported format
<eduardo> but if I open it in gnumeric, it works just fine
<eduardo> this is the full path
<GridCube> make a shortcut to the desktop, dragand drop the file to the desktop with the right clic, create a link
<GridCube> drag the link to the panel
<eduardo> what?
<GridCube> no i tried that and it didnt work
<eduardo> i know right?
<GridCube> eduardo, this works, right clic the file you want to open, go to send to: and create a link on the desktop
<eduardo> i did that
<GridCube> move the shortcut to your home
<eduardo> and it didn't work either
<eduardo> wait create a link to desktop, like my linux desktop
<eduardo> and THEN move it to home
<eduardo> and then back to desktop?
<xubuntu205> hi
<xubuntu205> I installed xubuntu 12.04 with encrypted home
<GridCube> and create a launcher that calls it, like "gnumeric /home/name/link.xls"
<GridCube> it will open the symlink
<GridCube> but that will point to the original file anyway
<xubuntu205> if I login as guest the desktop load immediately but if I use my profile I must wait 90 seconds unitl the desktop is loading
<GridCube> thats the encryption i would guess
<xubuntu205> it is a core2duo 2Ghz
<xubuntu205> why does it take so long?
<xubuntu205> could I fix that, without deactivating encryption?
<eduardo> got it working
<eduardo> thanks
<Tsavo> SSH into a fresh install of Xubuntu (12.04.1) suddenly having the Connection closed. -v flag reveals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213903/  usual fixes involving /etc/hosts aren't working
<Tsavo> oops sorry
<xubuntu205> does anyone know something I can try? is this an xfce problem?
<xubuntu205> hm...
#xubuntu 2012-09-23
<erkan^> who do use compiz?
<erkan^> *ccsm
<Kebbun> ohai there.
<Kebbun> Currently installing Xubuntu.
<erkan^> 12.10, Kebbun ?
<knome> 12.10 is not released yet
<Guest93525> I can't seem to install linux on my desktop co-existing with windows xp
<Guest93525> it only gives me the option to replace windows xp completely
<Guest93525> it says this system has multiple operating systems
<Guest93525> but it doesn't
<v1adimir> fellas, for Precise 12.04.1, do you recommend to install sbackup && sbackup-gtk, or to use something else perhaps??
<v1adimir> i'm simply looking for an alternative to using Terminal for file backup copies, when editing
<bazhang> simple backup?
<bazhang> clone? or what
<rhin0> why is the disk cycling all the time in xubuntu 12.04
<rhin0> all the time
<rhin0> stops for about 5 seconds starts up again
<apm1> hard disk spinning ?
<rhin0> yes
<rhin0> working / accessing
<apm1> then your system is performing some I/O with the disk check your running apps
<rhin0> file manager
<apm1> there what can be more i/o hogging than a file manager :D
<rhin0> ok running apps
<rhin0> of course
<rhin0> v pleased with 12.04 generally
<apm1> if you are running a file manager always then how can you expect the disk i/o to stop
<rhin0> i shut it - it stopped
<rhin0> but the file manager was just open
<rhin0> not using it
<rhin0> but still the diesk cyclingt
<rhin0> its for the indexing for catfish
<apm1> yeah when you open the toilet's door it just smells like hell but you are saying you didn't piss :D
<rhin0> i like xubuntu
<rhin0> been running 10.04 for 2 years nbow
<apm1> i like xubuntu so much i am about to break it on startup with a self compiled kernel :p
<apm1> rhin0, ever compiled a kernel ?
<rhin0> yep
<apm1> which and last when ?
<rhin0> some reason for new modules
<rhin0> ubuntu
<rhin0> mebbe fedora
<apm1> i am compiling 3.5 on xubuntu right now :)
<apm1> holy processor tsunami batman ! 99'c
<rhin0> i like ubuntu because it's small, uncomplex, consistant
<rhin0> and also fast
<rhin0> xubuntu
<rhin0> i never run ubuntu again after they go to unity
<rhin0> left it
<apm1> hell man my cpu is on fire
<apm1> ^i don'tmean it literally ?
<jarnos> I get this when I try to login to a website in chromium-browser after upgrade to 12.04: Enter password to unlock your login keyring
<jarnos> The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.
<jarnos> Is that normal or can it be avoided?
<bonno> hello ..i am having some trouble with my pc.. the last week has crashed 3 times (2 of them was during the night when i leave it running sometimes)  i am getting a screen where mouse and kayboard dont work...what might be the problem?
<Fohlen> hi @all
<Fohlen> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<Fohlen> while i play, my pc sometimes just crash (without any notice) cause it gets to hot
<Fohlen> also, xubuntu takes 20% of my CPU :/
<bonno> mine does too but not because of the heat
<xubuntu751> what's a good irc client?
<xubuntu751> does anyone use this?
<SkippersBoss> use what ??
<Mathias> lol
<[IRA]Divina> hi
<[IRA]Divina> da fuq..
<Mathias> ?
<penreturns> wow
<Cal> hello
<Cal> I have a usb microphone, but I can't seem to find it in the audio settings, does anybody know what the problem could be?
<apm1> do you have a sound recording app ?
<Cal> yes
<apm1> try recording something
<Cal> I have, i can only get no sound, or the output from music players etc
<apm1> hmm
<apm1> click on the volume applett in the top panel
<apm1> sound settings'
<Cal> mhm, it's open
<apm1> click input tab
<Cal> yes
<apm1> input devices ^
<Cal> yes
<Cal> it's not there as a "port" option though
<apm1> port ?
<apm1> the ports don't matter
<Cal> it says : Port: and then there is a dropdown menu, with Front Micro~ and two others
<Cal> ok
<apm1> oh
<apm1> is there an option for analog input ?
<apm1> ^in the drop down
<Cal> no
<Cal> Front, Rear, Line in
<apm1> is there a show drop down at the bottom ?
<Industrial> Hi. So I have this disk with now empty space (second position) that used to be windows. Can I somehow add this space to the last volume (linux, running that now)?
<apm1> Cal, select line in
<Cal> yes,
<Cal> ok
<Industrial> http://i.imgur.com/cywAO.png
<apm1> Industrial, there are sevral ways
<apm1> cal did line in work ?
<Cal> no
<apm1> what do you see when you select line in in the drop down
<Industrial> apm1: can I do it while running linux or do I need to boot from usb/iso?
<apm1> Industrial, download clonezilla first
<Industrial> wut?\
<apm1> clone an image of your linux partition and then wipe your hard drive clean off and then restore the cloned image to the complete drive (easiest and most reliable way) :)
<apm1> cal ?
<Cal> ye
<Cal> it doesn't work
<schoppenhauer> hello. how can I activate Ctrl+Alt+L screen locking in Xubuntu? It is deactivated, Ctrl+Alt+L does nothing.
<TheSheep> schoppenhauer: go to keyboard settings and add a new shortcut
<TheSheep> schoppenhauer: the command for it is xflock4
<schoppenhauer> TheSheep: thank you
<Kingsy> anyone around?
<pleia2> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pleia2> :)
<penreturns> lol
<MCMasta> Hello
<MCMasta> I'm now installing Xubuntu, what are everyone up to?
<pleia2> MCMasta: this is the support channel, if you're interested in chat we have #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<Kingsy> nm I got photorec working, I was going to ask about file recovery :)
<MCMasta> Oh, excuse me. There's a command for changing channel, isn't there?
<pleia2> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<MCMasta> Thank you!
<Mathias> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mathias> :o
<MCMasta> Hello. I'm having a problem with my screen resolution. My screen actually is 1366x768, I know this because Mint 9 used that resolution and that looked like it should. Xubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.04 and Linux Mint 9, however, thinks it is 1024x768. This results in my screen being pulled out to the side, which is very annoying. Running "xrandr" gives me the error "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<MCMasta> " and tells me the maximum resolution is 1024. Do anyone know what I should try?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: what graphics card is it?
<MCMasta> How do I check that? Settings somewhere? Benchmark, isn't it?
<recon_tv> MCMasta: computer make and model is normally enough to look it up
<MCMasta> Oh, I'm running an emachines e525 laptop.
<MCMasta> I'll check that, one sec
<MCMasta> According to amazon: "Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M / Built-in 802.11b/g Wireless LAN"
<MCMasta> Or is that not it? Here's a link to that page
<recon_tv> lspci | grep VGA also works
<MCMasta> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-eMachines-E525-2200-Notebook-PC/dp/B0035VBUVY
<MCMasta> sure, one sec
<MCMasta> Output: VGA
<MCMasta> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<MCMasta> Wait, that page is not correct, my processor is Intel Celeron T3000
<recon_tv> MCMasta: do you have a spare computer? to use while we break the one you tyring to change screen on?
<grateful> im having problems installing new packages, whats the command to repair my packages?
<TheSheep> grateful: what is the error you have?
<MCMasta> Uhm, break? Well, I could boot from live usb, or there's a windows xp computer in the other end of the house...
<grateful> samba4 causes any upgrade/install to crash
<grateful> saying sub-process usr/bin/dpkg error code 1
<grateful> everything installs (i assume correctly)
<recon_tv> MCMasta: been years since i was messing about with this stuff, but a mis configured blank screen is more common that not, requires many reboots
<Monte_Cristo_> hi
<TheSheep> grateful: can you pastebin the whole error?
<MCMasta> Reinstalling the os isn't a problem, I have a separate home partition and all my things  on a separate hard drive.
<grateful> yep
<MCMasta> recon_tv, do I still need a separate computer then?
<recon_tv> MCMasta: no, it's a case of breaking you video setting, so you end up going to cmd line to undo changes , it's a pain to use a UI based IRC program
<recon_tv> while doing this
<MCMasta> Hm... So all I need the separate computer for is running IRC? Would an android phone work then?
<jacklk> Hello, can someone tell me what type of socket this is? http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lprsdbDKp41qdeh10o1_1280.jpg
<grateful> TheSheep, i just reinstalled samba4 and no more issues
<TheSheep> don't click that
<TheSheep> sigh
<MCMasta> Virus?
<MCMasta> Offensive image?
<TheSheep> the latter
<MCMasta> Ah.
<MCMasta> recon_tv, I should head to bed soon, and I won't be able to fix my display today. I won't be able to be on the computer for a couple of days, I hope we'll meet again, another day, and thanks for trying to help me. You too, TheSheep.
<TheSheep> MCMasta: somebody will always be here to help, good luck with it
<MCMasta> :) Good bye!
<recon_tv> MCMasta: have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/129941/my-ubuntu-12-04-has-no-xorg-conf-is-that-normal
<MCMasta> Will save that link, thanks.
<MCMasta> Bye
<grateful> where is the Software Sources located in the menu when its installed?
<erkan^> Zoom, negative, etc. for CCSM doesn't work
<erkan^> can someone help me?
<TheSheep> grateful: I'd guess in system, but you can always access is in synaptic
<grateful> i got a ppa i need to remove
<grateful> thanks
<recon_tv> hmm, dinner calls
<erkan^> grateful, have you expierence with CCSM?
<TheSheep> erkan^: you might want to ask at #compiz
<erkan^> I use Xubuntu, i think that is problem with keyboard and mouse
<TheSheep> I'm pretty sure that CCSM is not xubuntu
<TheSheep> Just saying that the people there have more chance of knowing it
<erkan^> i am join there
<erkan^> what mean "button"?
<grateful> whats CCM?
<erkan^> compiz
<grateful> i fixed my issue using synaptic
<erkan^> compiz is no busy
<erkan^> i see
<grateful> i had a repository in there for AWN but kept failing to connect so i just removed it
<grateful> anybody suggest which is better for massive mp3 library, banshee or rhymthbox
<TheSheep> !best | grateful
<ubottu> grateful: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<grateful> i just wasn't sure if both programs could handle large databases equally but i understand the answer i got
<erkan^> is Xubuntu --> openGL?
<recon_tv> erkan^: that question does not really make sense
<erkan^> huh?
<recon_tv> erkan^: better to ask if you video driver is openGL
<erkan^> i don't understand still this ccsm
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> why doesn't ccsm work
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> YES!!!!! it works now!!! i have typed: compiz --replace via terminal, recon_tv
<erkan^> :-D
<recon_tv> glad you got it fixed, I was just looking up what ccsm was :)
<erkan^> recon_tv, i have a problem. window border is disable. how can i enable
<erkan^> ?
<recon_tv> erkan^: no idea, have not used compiz in years, I'd ask in the compiz channel
<recon_tv> is postfix still the recommended smtp package?
<PaddyS> evening
<PaddyS> trying to mount a remote FS.  Any suggestions... I can open it using smb://192.168.1.254/USB1 but would like to mount it properly
<recon_tv> PaddyS: look up fstab
<holstein> PaddyS: i usually just use gigolo... what do you consider "properly" ?
<PaddyS> properly = not using it through a link on the desktop but having it available as a permanent link
<holstein> the link on the desktop isnt permanent?
<holstein> just comes up after you mount it?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PaddyS> the link on the desktop is permenant but doesn't connect at boot - only when i activate it... Gigolo seems to do what I need....
<PaddyS> I believe it is actually a linux file sever (built into my router) but limited documentation (i.e. none) on using this with xubuntu/ubuntu/linux
<PaddyS> think I've managed to create a shortcut in filemanager... that seems to do what I need - thanks all
<raido_> anyone home?
#xubuntu 2013-09-16
<vmussa> hello everyone
<vmussa> I have a small SDD disk and I'm thinking about installing Xubuntu on it or in the HDD
<vmussa> is there any possibilities of ruining SSD?
<vmussa> if I do something wrong?
<pleia2> works fine for me
<pleia2> been using xubuntu on my netbook ssd for almost 5 years, and my new desktop has an ssd that I put xubuntu on, very fast, it's lovely :)
<vmussa> pleia2, I see. Cool!
<vmussa> pleia2, but I'm worried about messing up the SSD, since I was told that there is things you can do that will mess it up
<vmussa> and I'm very much a newbie
<pleia2> I don't know anything about that
<vmussa> so the chances of doing something wrong are good haha
<pleia2> I don't really mess around with overclocking or anything crazy on my hardware
<vmussa> Hmm
<vmussa> the thing is that I want to install it alongside windows 8
<vmussa> and I'm thinking of installing it in the HDD but I'm not sure how
<pleia2> in the installer you can select where you want to install it
<vmussa> cool
<vmussa> the fact that it is lighter than Ubuntu has something to do with the hard disk too or only RAM?
<vmussa> I mean Xubuntu on HDD will still be faster than Ubuntu on HDD?
<pleia2> ram and cpu
<pleia2> there aren't any optimizations for hdd
<vmussa> I see
<vmussa> thank you pleia2!
<[0gb_us]> The Ubuntu Software Center, apt-get, and the Software Updater all crash as soon as I start them. Is there a way to repair this, or do I have to reinstall Xubuntu again? This seems to happen to me every few months ....
<[0gb_us]> I'm tired of re-installing Xubuntu. Any advice on how to not have to is greatly appreciated.
<nerdtron> [0gb_us], sudo apt-get update, any errors?
<[0gb_us]> No errors, just a crash after line three.
<[0gb_us]> Oops, I thought you said 'upgrade'. Trying 'update' now.
<[0gb_us]> That seemed to have fixed it, though the impending software updates were lost to the void. I swear I tried that last time, and I had this issue with no effect ....
<[0gb_us]> Anyway, thanks nerdtron!
<nerdtron> always remember to update first then upgrade
<[0gb_us]> I was using the graphical interface when this all started. I was trying to use the software center.
<[0gb_us]> i would use apt-get exclusively, as it lists dependencies before installation, but if you don't know the name of what you're looking for, apt-get can't help you.
<[0gb_us]> *I
<nerdtron> [0gb_us], yes you can
<nerdtron> apt-get cache search web browser
<yeyeman> what the ...
<[0gb_us]> Trying ...
<nerdtron> apt-get cache show girefox
<nerdtron> apt-get cache show firefox
<nerdtron> sorry
<nerdtron> apt-cache search web browser
<yeyeman> slightly rotating the sound cord seems to change system volume
<yeyeman> haven't seen this before
<nerdtron> [0gb_us], apt-cache search web browser
<nerdtron> i had a typo :)
<nerdtron> yeyeman, how does it change? mute to unmute?
<yeyeman> nerdtron, no full vol to half vol
<[0gb_us]> "apt-cache search web browser" dumps a little data to the console, but nothing else happens, and "apt-cache search firefox" seems to do nothing at all.
<nerdtron> apt-cache search firefox no entries at all??? i have at least 100
<nerdtron> what version are you using?
<[0gb_us]> Not no entries, just very few.
<[0gb_us]> Version of what, Xubuntu? 12.04.*
<nerdtron> yes, try apt-cache show firefox and it will show you the info on firefox before you install it..
<[0gb_us]> Oh, for "firefox"? Yeah, no entries at all.
<nerdtron> oh...hmmm haven't tried it as i have 13.04
<[0gb_us]> I tried searching for "leveldb" and "leveldb-dev", and no info there either.
<[0gb_us]> Anyway, you still seem to need to know the package name to find it, which was the original reason I'm not using apt-get for general work anyway.
<nerdtron> yes..that is why synaptic and software center are included in the GUI..on a server, apt-get is what i use
<[0gb_us]> Software Center has the issue of not telling you what else you're installing when you try to install one application - an issue fixed in GNU/Linux Mint. I'll look into Synaptic.
<[0gb_us]> Synaptic seems to fail to list dependencies as well.
<[0gb_us]> Never mind, it just doesn't list them on the main page. This will work. Thank you!
<[0gb_us]> Sorry to keep posting problems, but I have another. I select all files in my home directory, right click, and try to make an archive. After a few seconds, I'm told that permission is denied, though it won't be specific and tell me if a particular file or directory is the issue.
<nerdtron> [0gb_us], chmod everything?
<kj5t> [0gb_us]: Probably the easiest thing to do, assuming these files are on your local system is just to chown them to your user and group
<[0gb_us]> I tried that. It seems to be aliases that are the issue. Instead of reporting that there is a symlink that it doesn't like, it reports a permission error. Even if the symlink points to something I do have permission to use.
<[0gb_us]> So permission errors were never the issue, the system was just lying to me.
<nerdtron> hmm maybe you don't have write permissions on where you want to save the tar file?
<[0gb_us]> I do. If I save to the same directory without the symlink, it works.
<[0gb_us]> Now I'm dealing with some other error that kills the archive when I try to compress all my files. i'm having to add my files to the archive one directory at a time to try to see which directory has the error. and doing so is slow, because the archiver reads the whole archive, adds the directory of files, re-compresses, and repeats.
<[0gb_us]> If I could compress them all in one go, it'd be way faster.
<nerdtron> [0gb_us], what is your command to create a tar file?
<[0gb_us]> nerdtron, not a command. I select all directories (control + a), right click, and choose "make archive".
<nerdtron> are you including hidden directories?
<[0gb_us]> Yes I am.
<nerdtron> maybe some of the hidden folder causes errors.. i say its the .ssh folder
<[0gb_us]> .ssh is successfully in the archive.
<nerdtron> don't include hidden directories in your backup...why do you need them anyway?
<[0gb_us]> Much of my data is in these so-called hidden directories.
<[0gb_us]> I forget what all is in there, but there are game saves and plugins I built.
<[0gb_us]> And my system settings.
<[0gb_us]> So far, only symlink files seem to be the issue, and not all of those are (were) in hidden directories.
<[0gb_us]> Oh yeah, there's also the virtual machine I was using for homework. VirtualBox puts those in a hidden directory.
<[0gb_us]> So much would be lost if I ignored hidden directories in my backups.
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/can-i-back-up-hidden-files-using-tar-498684/
<[0gb_us]> I wasn't using tar though, and hidden directories are backing up with no difficulty. It's symlinks and only symlinks that will not back up properly.
<well_laid_lawn> man <whateveryouareusing> and see what it says about symlinks
<[0gb_us]> That might work. Thanks!
<[0gb_us]> Now I just need to figure out what I'm using, but I can probably find that in the menu.
<elfy> if it's the default gui archiver it's file-roller I believe
<elfy> and it says absolutely nothing about symlinks in the man page
<[0gb_us]> "Exec=file-roller %U", yep, that would be it.
<[0gb_us]> Drats.
<elfy> I just created one with a symlink successfully
<[0gb_us]> Huh ... I wonder why it's failing for me then ...
<well_laid_lawn> file-roller would just be an interface to different archiving apps afaik
<elfy> try running it from a terminal - see if that points to the error
<elfy> well_laid_lawn: it is - uses tar etc to do the work
<[0gb_us]> Check your archive. Did it compress the symlink or did it follow the link and compress the contents of the other directory? THat's what it does for me when I try to compress only one file and it is a symlink.
<elfy> [0gb_us]: it id both - archived the link AND the link target
<[0gb_us]> I'll try once the non-command line copy stops running. Running two instances would be a bad idea, one instance is already eating a lot of my power.
<[0gb_us]> Resources, I should say, not power.
<[0gb_us]> Wait ... I don't even know how to run this from the command line. I could enter "file-roller', but that doesn't tell the application what files to compress the way the right click menu does.
<elfy> it starts it - then you use the gui to set up the archive
<[0gb_us]> The GUI doesn't seem to be able to add multiple files.
<[0gb_us]> I can't add a single directory, as the directory is ~, and I don't have somewhere outside ~ to save it to.
<elfy> seems not
<[0gb_us]> I think I remember tar having the same problem for me in the past ... Perhaps tar doesn't like my system.
<elfy> good luck - I'm off now
<[0gb_us]> G'night!
<elfy> I wish - it's 830am - work calls :p
<[0gb_us]> Good luck then!
<elfy> :)
<cultavix> good morning
<cultavix> just wanted to say that I am loving Xubuntu
<wachira> bluetooth manager keeps on crashing on my xubuntu
<wachira> any help
<well_laid_lawn> wachira:  what happens if you start the bluetooth manager from a terminal ?
<cfhowlett> well_laid_lawn, cascade failure resulting in an inter-dimensional rift which allows hostile aliens to enter our realm and enslave the earth.
<cfhowlett> or
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<cfhowlett> starting from terminal or starting from gui results in the same outcome
<well_laid_lawn> but it is easy to see why if the error is in a terminal
<cfhowlett> well_laid_lawn, that's true..
<fdel> I just upgraded to ubuntu 13.04 (xfce 4.10), and gnome-system-manager has a black background in the "resources" tab graphs. Is there a way to make the normal background appear?
<fdel> (IIRC I had the same issue in 12.10 but had it fixed somehow; just can't find the link anymore)
<knome> fdel, sounds like a possible theming issue
<nerdtron> fdel, fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<fdel> upgrade
<fdel> from 12.10
<fdel> knome, nerdtron: http://tinypic.com/r/10f9mj4/5
<knome> fdel, yep, looks like a theming issue.
<knome> fdel, file a bug against shimmer-themes
<fdel> knome: I use Xfce-smooth style. Oddly as I try other styles, sometimes the normal appearance "appears", but when closing/reopening the syst manager, the problem comes back
<nerdtron> fdel, i have no idea.. sorry, at least that is your only issue in upgrading your system...i have no luck in terms of in place upgrades.. i alway sdo fresh install
<fdel> knome: dpkg -S says Xfce-smooth is in /usr/share/themes/Xfce-smooth/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<fdel> so I guess a gtk2/3 issue
<fdel> I mean in gtk2-engines-xfce package
<koegs> how can i add a new user with encrypted home?
<koegs> the standard-dialog does not have that option
<yeyeman> which version of skype should I choose?
<kj5t> yeyeman: I am running 4.2.0.11 and it is working well on 13.04
<yeyeman> the previous version I had would crash randomly
<yeyeman> and worse, crash reliably if I tried to call or accept a call
<Monkeytoe> I am synergy to allow one keyboard/mouse to control multiple desktops. My linux desktop is one of those. It works fine except for when I start the linux computer up. Right now I just have synergy set in the program autostart menu which means it does not sync the keyboard/mouse until after the user login is complete. How can I get the command /usr/bin/synergyc 10.10.0.2 to run before the user login is prompted?
<Monkeytoe> *I am using synergy
<koegs> Monkeytoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#Autostart_Synergy_before_logging_in_.28LightDM.29
<Monkeytoe> nice !
<Monkeytoe> so LightDM is the desktop manager xubuntu uses?
<koegs> Monkeytoe: yes
<knome> the login manager, yes
<xubuntu289> Hi all I am using xubuntu 13.04 with the latest AMD stable display driver and the 3.9.13 kernel and when I restart or shutdown I get black and blue stripes
<Monkeytoe> sweet it worked, thanks koegs :)
<Monkeytoe> one other question... I have my desktop configured as a dual monitor... I moved my panel to the right monitor so that is where my whiskermenu and application icons are... the only issue I have with that is when I right click a program or file and hit "add to desktop" it adds it to the left monitor instead of the right. I cant for the life of me figure out how to set the right monitor as the main monitor and then extend the desktop of
<Monkeytoe> f to the left in catalyst control panel. Is there any way to specify which monitor to place new icons on?
<ruien> Hello all. I'm using Xubuntu 13.04, and for the first time plugged in a second monitor. After booting into xfce, my panels look completely wrong, similar to a very vanilla Xfce session, and many icons are missing. Changing the "Style" in "Settings Manager -> Appearance" has no effect. The problem is reversible -- remove the second monitor, and after booting everything looks completely normal. Has anyone seen this before?
<ruien> Okay, I fixed it. Strangely, restarting has no effect at all, but logging out, logging into a new user with default configuration, then logging out and logging back into my own user fixed the problem.
<horrow> hello guys
<GridCube> !hi | horrow
<ubottu> horrow: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<doug_> what is the substitute for ctrl+alt+-> (right arrow). I want to move a window to another workspace
<Pici> usually ctrl+alt+shift+->
<bgardner> Or right click title, 'Move to another workspace'
<doug_> sorry, it was my fault. I am trying ctrl+alt+shift+-> but it isn't working
<doug_> I am using bgardner solution atm, but I would like to use my keyboard
<Sysi> doug_: see window manager settings, you can actually set combination there and see the default
<bgardner> doug_: Check Settings->Window Manager->Keyboard->Move Window to ...
<doug_> it is set to alt+ctrl+KP_1
<doug_> what would be kp1?
<doug_> oh no, sorry
<doug_> it is alt+ctrl+home
<doug_> alt+ctrl+end
<doug_> what a weird combination, but I like it
<doug_> anyways, any idea of what is KP_1?
<Pici> 1 on your keypad
<bgardner> doug_: Key pad 1
<doug_> so I can have 9 workspaces and send the window directly to them
<doug_> thanks guys
<l01> it seems I cannot set the date on 12.10: after a couple of seconds, it returns back to today. Is this a bug?
<GridCube> probably you dont understand how to set time in linux
<GridCube> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-set-date-time-from-linux-command-prompt/
<l01> GridCube: date -s gives the same behavior.
<l01> also does --set=
<l01> Never mind, it's VirtualBox Guest Additions http://askubuntu.com/questions/35566
<xubuntu354> hi, there is any way to set snippets to a keyboard shortcut?? thanks in advance
<GridCube> xubuntu354, yes
<GridCube> make an executable file, and link it to a keyboard shotrcut
<luis__> hello gridcube, i was wondering if there is a way to create a shortcut for text, for example i press ctrl+9 and insert text "hello world"
<GridCube> he left?
<ciderbat> can anyone here shed some light on a problem I'm having?
<knome> !anyone | ciderbat
<ubottu> ciderbat: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ciderbat> I reinstalled Xubuntu 12.04 and now it won't load anything past the lightdm login
<ciderbat> dropping to TTY and doing "sudo startx" only tells me it's already running
<ciderbat> i've installed it twice today to the same problem
<GridCube> ciderbat, from a tty run: sudo service lightdm stop
<GridCube> then run it back and see if a message changes
<ciderbat> thanks. i'll boot and try it then i'll check back here [in live USB currently]
<GridCube> ciderbat, you can install irssi and log in from a terminal
<GridCube> i mean, log in here
<ciderbat> ok. gonna use weechat :)
<GridCube> P: same but takes longer to install
<ciderbat> i stopped light dm. it said "checking battery state" and then i started it again to the same issue
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> when you stop the lightdm service you can try the startx
<ciderbat> this is very odd since I formatted my root partition and did a clean install
<ciderbat> ok, ill try that
<GridCube> i don't know
<ciderbat> ok i'm in the barebones XFCE X window now
<GridCube> interesting
<ciderbat> oh no, now i do ctrl alt f7 to go back to it and it's just that "checking battery state" again
<ciderbat> oh, nm, it works with f8
<GridCube> ciderbat, try deleting the .Xauthoriy and .ICEauthority in your ~/ folder
<GridCube> i don't know why but deleting them sometimes fixes booting from lightdm
<knome> GridCube, that's related to file permissions - they are flawed at least if you boot with root to the graphical interface (which you shouldn't do)
<GridCube> mmkay :)
<GridCube> i just know that reseting them by deleting them many times fix failed lightdm sessions
<knome> sure
<ciderbat> Thank you so much!!!
<ciderbat> It all makes sense now. I carried over my /home partition from the previous install, so the problems that were happening with that one were affecting this one since it's in /home and not /
<ciderbat> now for many hours of apt-get!
<GridCube> o: it fixed you?
<GridCube> :D
<ciderbat> yes
<ciderbat> thank you again!
<GridCube> nvm :)
<ciderbat> it must have been the same thing causing X11 to go wonky before I reinstalled too
<GridCube> prolly
<ciderbat> i don't know why it happened. Maybe I shouldn't have merged Xubuntu with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and then tried to backpedal. My comp was so messy after that
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> sounds about messy
<ciderbat> oh that's weird. some of my games are still there
<ciderbat> I tend to experiment a lot, but I think this time around I'll try and keep my system clean. Kind of silly to use a light distro and then throw a ton of random stuff at it
<JonathanD> Good evening. I'm trying to get the (old) nvidia driver working on an (old) laptop. And I have, except it seems to detect the wrong native resolution for the display and do weird things as a result.
<Unit193> JonathanD: Howdy.  And you can't set "Display" in the Settings Manager?
<JonathanD> in display it maxes out below the native res.
<JonathanD> It's not centered, either, it's top-left with weird corruption in the lower and right borders
<Unit193> Fun times.  I'm guessing there's an nvidia settings manager, but what I do personally is force the mode with xrandr on startup by adding the mode and switching to it, but pretty sure that's not the best way.  Normally I've used X -configure in a TTY to generate an xorg.conf file, but you can also use a minimal one to set the res (and driver?) you need.
<JonathanD> the settings manager doesn't work properly with the older nvidia driver
<JonathanD> (nvidia-96)
<JonathanD> "The nvidia x driver on ubuntu:0.0 is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings..."
<JonathanD> I do have an xorg.conf created by nvidia-xconfig
<Unit193> Yep, so I'd start there.
<JonathanD> I wonder if it's actually related to the external port. I had to enable twinview w/ clone to get anything to display at all
<JonathanD> perhaps the lower res is the max it can push to two displays.
<ciderbat> it's day of the xorg issues!
#xubuntu 2013-09-17
<[0gb_us]> What is libcapi20-3 and do I need it?
<[0gb_us]> Oops, wrong channel. My bad.
<nikolam> VLC player in 12.04LTS 32-bit, hogs cpu and refuses to be killed while freezes X , when playing .MOV files. Can only be forcedly killed by kill -9 <pid>
<ochosi> nikolam: sounds like you should report a bug against vlc? (or was there another hidden question in your statement? :))
<nikolam> ochosi, yup, why life sucks so much? and what have I did to deserve this horrible faith with untested VLC in LTS? :D
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> sorry bout that
<nikolam> hm, that might be nice bug report  ;p
<ochosi> indeed
<mario___> I have problem with my xubuntu 13.04, i dont see the GUI, i see blue screen with loading for 2-3 sec and later i see only black screen with cursor on top
<mario___> i can use the terminal alt+f1, f2
<mario___> can someone help me to repair my xubuntu ?
<mario___> when i type startx in terminal i have message: failed to start session "gnome"
<bgardner> mario___: Login to one of the terminals and review /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bgardner> mario___: See if you can get more descriptive errors, usually near the bottom.
<mario___> bgardner: i can't see any error
<bgardner> mario___: Try grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bgardner> mario___: That might help you zero in on it.
<mario___> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)" is ok ?
<bgardner> mario___: SUre
<mario___> bgardner: i dont see anything only one line where type: (WW) Warning (EE) eror...
<bgardner> mario___: Not sure how much you can do, but can you give us 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit'?
<mario___> bgardner: paste.ubuntu.com/6119198
<bgardner> mario___: Did this ever work, or is it a new install that has never started for you?
<mario___> bgardner: this xubuntu previously works perfect, but today i can't start it
<bgardner> mario___: Any recent package removals that you recall?
<bgardner> mario___: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<mario___> bgardner: lastest install is mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql...
<mario___> after broking i install lynx and irssi to get help
<mario___> from net
<bgardner> mario___: Okay
<mario___> bgardner: can i fix it ?
<mario___> or i need reinstall ?
<bgardner> mario___: Give me a moment, I'm researching
<mario___> ok
<mario___> bgardner: are you find any solution ?
<bgardner> mario___: Not yet, but still looking
<bgardner> mario___: What do you get for dpkg-query -l gnome-session
<bgardner> mario___: No need to quote the whole line, I just want to know if it has a status of "ii"
<mario___> bgardner: paste.ubuntu.com/6119282
<bgardner> mario___: Hm.  So your startx failure says it wants to, but can't, start a gnome session.  And you don't have it installed.
<bgardner> mario___: One second
<mario___> bgardner: are i need gnome-session for xubuntu ?
<bgardner> mario___: I wonder why a xubuntu installation wants to start gnome...
<bgardner> mario___: I don't think so, but off the top of my head I admit I don't know for certain.
<mario___> bgardner: how i can start xfce session ?
<bgardner> mario___: Do you have a .xinitrc in your home folder?
<mario___> bgardner: no
<mario___> bgardner: i think that no solution for my problem
<mario___> i will try start xubuntu in recovery mode in grub
<bgardner> mario___: There's always a solution, but it may take a bit
<mario___> i will restart my pc and enter in recovery mode to try
<mario___> thanks for help bgardner :)
<bgardner> mario___: You can try installing gnome-session, but I've been avoiding that because it will install a ton of packages.
<bgardner> mario___: All right, good luck.
<cfhowlett> bgardner, gnome on xubuntu just seems ... wrong.
<bgardner> cfhowlett: I hear you, but I don't understand the error message.
<bgardner> cfhowlett: Been forever since I burrowed into X this way.
<xubuntu897> Hi all I hope you can help me. I installed xubuntu 13.04 on my pc and it runs quite a lot slower than mint 15 xfce. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897, turn off unnecessary eye candy: shimmers, glimmers and jumpers
<xubuntu897> straight installation nothting installed
<xubuntu897> on both xubuntu and mint
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897, I'm referring to desktop/display effects
<xubuntu897> no desktop effects active
<xubuntu897> mint had cairo dock installed and it still outperformed xubuntu
<xubuntu897> i tried installing the new kernel 3.11.1 and using the open source amd diskplay driver as the closed source driver trashed the os
<xubuntu897> I am talking about slow to start up firefox etc
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897, ONLY ff?
<mario__> how i can start grub to start xubuntu in recovery mode ?
<xubuntu897> cfhowlett what do you mean by xubuntu897, ONLY ff? sorry I do not know linux that well
<mario__> when i restart pc i dont see the grub
<mario__> automaticaly start xubuntu
<mario__> but xubuntu is broken :@
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897, are you saying it's slow ONLY when running FFOX?
<xubuntu897> slow when opening up applications like firefox google chrome etc
<cfhowlett> mario__, if you ONLY have xubuntu, you don't normally see grub, but it'll boot straight to ubuntu.
<xubuntu897> <cfhowlett> when downloading files in fire fox the window to display to open or save takes a while
<xubuntu897> <cfhowlett> any ideas other than installing mint
<xubuntu897> Hi all on a clean install of xubuntu 13.04 why would xubuntu be slower to open up aplications and run applications compared to Mint 15 xfce
<knome> !patience | xubuntu897
<ubottu> xubuntu897: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> not many people joined since you asked; maybe try those other methods
<xubuntu897> ubottu I have tried searching and the only thing I can come up with is preling
<ubottu> xubuntu897: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu897> prelink
<xubuntu897> thanks all
<xubuntu749> I am stuck at the install screen with (ubiquity:4773): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_resize: assertion 'width > 0' failed what do i do?
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> I think I have done something wrong
<knome> the chair for confessions is at #xubuntu-offtopic
<argoneus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121524/
<argoneus> I tried dualbooting xubuntu/windows
<argoneus> but looking at this it didn't really go well, did it?
<argoneus> partition 3 is not aligned according to align-check opt
<knome> that looks fine
<argoneus> knome: it does? >.>
<knome> argoneus, yep
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> got an easy question for anyone willing to help real quick
<argoneus> knome: so I shouldn't worry about p3 not being aligned?
<glitchd> well, 2 questions really..
<knome> argoneus, it's extended, so it's basically 4+5
<argoneus> Oh
<Maple__> glitchd, just ask
<Maple__> :p
<glitchd> trying to figure out how to 1) change where usb's are mounted to when inserted, and 2) trying to figure out how to rename said usb.
<glitchd> Maple__, thx i was typing already..lol
<Maple__> glitchd, do you mean changing the label for the partition?
<Maple__> As for the first, you can disable Thunar's daemon.
<glitchd> i believe so
<Maple__> ...and mount it manually via the terminal
<glitchd> change what name is displayed when the drive is inserted
<Maple__> lemme check
<Maple__> Uh, not sure about that.
<glitchd> i dont mind the auto mount feature
<glitchd> its just that, when inserted its mounted to /media/username instead of /media/usb
<knome> glitchd, gparted (from repositories) helps you change the label
<glitchd> and sincee i originally installed with the usb, its named xubuntu 13.04
<glitchd> i have gparted but keep running into an error, ill get the text from the error, 1 sec.
<glitchd> ok so first off, the usb is being mounted in /dev/sdc1 instead of /deb/sdb1, i know its not a problems but id rather have it in sdb1
<glitchd> lol it worked, i promise it wouldnt work earlier.
<glitchd> but thx none the less
<glitchd> problem solved
<glitchd> well half the problem anyways..
<knome> there's no way to control the dev name
<glitchd> now i have to figure out how to get it to mount in sdb1 and not sdc1
<glitchd> wompwomp
<glitchd> oh well, ill just have to get used to it then i guess
<glitchd> thx again=)
<knome> you can add the stick to fstab by its UUID
<knome> (and not automount)
<knome> that way you don't have to worry about the dev name
<glitchd> but i like the automount..
<knome> well you can set up automount with fstab as well
<glitchd> i guess my problem really isnt a problem.
<knome> and you can control the mount directory
<glitchd> just a mild annoyance
<knome> no, doesn't sound like one :)
<glitchd> all from fstab?
<knome> yep.
<knome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<glitchd> i have used fstab before to automount partitions, just not usb's
<glitchd> ill look at that info
<glitchd> thank you
<knome> it's the same for usb devices, just make sure you use the UUID to catch the right device :)
<glitchd> rightright, thankyou.
<argoneus> honestly
#xubuntu 2013-09-18
<kj5t> Anyone else having issues with Flash on xUbuntu 13.04
<kj5t> Installed it with the Ubuntu Software Center, it appears to have installed cleanly, but Firefox isn't detecting it
<ObrienDave> kj5t,  have you tried to load a webpage and see if it works?
<kj5t> Yes -- flash websites do not work.
<ObrienDave> kj5t,  was that flashplugin-installer? or a different package?
<kj5t> flashplugin-install -- first I installed it with Ubuntu Software Center, I then removed it after it didn't work and added it with apt-get --- I see the libflashplayer.so is in /usr/bin/flashplayer-installer so it looks like it installed okay
<ObrienDave> have you tried the firefox add-in method?
<ObrienDave> *add-on
<kj5t> For grins I am updated firefox, still have version 23
<kj5t> updating*
<ObrienDave> ok, let's see how that goes first
<kj5t> That seems to have done the trick
<ObrienDave> cool
<kj5t> ...and now bed time
<ObrienDave> nighters
<xubuntu323> hello
<xubuntu323> I have a quick questionon the xubuntu installation
<xubuntu323> I'm at the part for the partitions and I want do encrypt the /home area. Do I need to set up 3 different partitions ( /, swap and /home) or how is the encryption working on /home?
<ObrienDave> no, it will only encrypt the home directory
<ObrienDave> swap and home will be 2 different partitions
<xubuntu323> So no need for a special partition for /home?
<ObrienDave> nope, the install will make the partitions automatically
<xubuntu323> I'm doing them manually because I still have a win xp on the netbook
<ObrienDave> oic, well then you need to add a swap partition.
<ObrienDave> if you choose the "install along side windows" option it's automatic
<xubuntu323> there is no option for that
<ObrienDave> should be one, try the back button at the bottom
<xubuntu323> "swap windows with xubuntu", "encrypt your ubuntu installation", "install a LVM for your ubuntu installation" and " do something different"
<ObrienDave> you running 13.10?
<knome> maybe there isn't enough space on the hard disk to install alongside, which is why it's not suggested
<xubuntu323> Latest release: 13.04, Raring Ringtail
<ObrienDave> this is true. how large is the free space under your XP partition?
<xubuntu323> knome: exactly my next point. I dont have any space left since I have a completely encrypted crunch bang linux install on the rest of the hdd
<xubuntu323> so if I run xubuntu live, use gparted then and delete crunch bang and then I start the installation wizard again it should work automatically?
<knome> i would assume so
<ObrienDave> i would think so. no guarantees
<xubuntu323> thanks. I'll try that
<ObrienDave> let us know how it goes :)
<xubuntu323> uhmm..no gparted pre-installed?
<knome> nope
<xubuntu323> ubuntu software center says gnome and kde editions of gparted are installed
<xubuntu323> btw I'm using Latest release: 13.04, Raring Ringtail
<xubuntu323> which isn't the latest one anymore, right?
<knome> then run gparted from the terminal or with alt+f2
<knome> it is, 13.10 will be released in october
<xubuntu323> and I can update/upgrade then?
<ObrienDave> yes
<xubuntu323> wtf...gparted is installed but not in the list for programs
<knome> !language | xubuntu323
<ubottu> xubuntu323: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu323> okay :/
<xubuntu323> ok, it seems to work. but..uhmm...how much swap will there be? Can I go with the automatic settings? I just have 1gb ram
<knome> i would imagine there will be as much swap as there is ram
<xubuntu323> well..there is only one way to find out :D
<ObrienDave> no point in having more swap than RAM
<xubuntu323> how so? as long as it helps against the lags :o
<ObrienDave> only eats up drive space if larger than RAM
<xubuntu323> it worked \o/
<ObrienDave> yay!
<xubuntu323> I'm not totally convinced :o
<ObrienDave> how so?
<xubuntu323> there was constant random noise from the speakers while I was at the login screen
<ObrienDave> was or is?
<xubuntu323> was.now it's fine but I still want to try the audio
<ObrienDave> ok, the default is ALSA
<xubuntu323> oh..I was just trying youtube ^^"
<ObrienDave> does it work?
<xubuntu323> it is
<ObrienDave> very cool. welcome to Xubuntu!
<xubuntu323> thanks ^_^
<ObrienDave> i've tried a dozen or so flavors of Linux. keep coming baxk to Xubuntu every time LOL
<ObrienDave> *back
<xubuntu323> I'm impressed an *buntu is actually working on my eee. the others just crashed. even mint with xfce was really really slow
<ObrienDave> I'm an old DOS guy, I actually remember windows 1.0 this new fancy stuff does not impress me at all
<ObrienDave> i want an OS to WORK. forgat the eyecandy
<ObrienDave> *forget
<xubuntu323> I dont care about the eyecandy. but the funny thing is: I never had a linux on that eee which was atleast as fast as the xp on that.
<ObrienDave> well, the only *buntu lighter than this is Lubuntu. it's way to minimal for me
<xubuntu323> and I thought xubuntu is the light version :/
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu is a nice balance of performance and usability
<knome> if you want to chatter more about *buntu* generally, i'd suggest #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> thansk!
<knome> thanks too...
<xubuntu323> I'm just hoping I can get opera installed
<ObrienDave> why? try chrome
<xubuntu323> I dont like chrome or ff
<xubuntu323> I've been an opera user for the past decade
<ObrienDave> that's cool. to each theie own
<xubuntu323> altough: it's chaging now to chrome -.-
<ObrienDave> *their
<xubuntu323> I can't install opera :/
<ObrienDave> hang on a sec
<xubuntu323> it's not in the repos so I go to opera.com and choose ubuntu and stuff...but it says wrong architecture then. which is true since opera.com is giving me a amd64.deb on my x86 system
<cfhowlett> xubuntu323, so ... if you KNOW it's the wrong architecture ...
<ObrienDave> back in a minute or so
<xubuntu323> cfhowlett: it's the only thing the download page is giving me ..O__o
<ObrienDave> try this page?
<ObrienDave> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&list=all
<knome> or use a PPA: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/opera (or another browser)
<xubuntu323> thanks ObrienDave. I come to the same download page (with the same titel) but get a different download ^_^
<ObrienDave> you should have gotten the 386 d/l
<ObrienDave> page
<xubuntu323> right
<xubuntu323> shouldn't I get a new PPA now?
<ObrienDave> you can if you like
<Maple__> As with all PPAs, be cautious. :o
<xubuntu323> dont worry. my xubuntu knows better and keeps ignoring my install requests :o
<xubuntu323> interesting way to keep the computer safe
<xubuntu323> closing and opening the software center worked \o/
<ObrienDave> here is a good PPA page for you
<ObrienDave> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<knome> basically, you never should use PPA's if you can get the software from the ubuntu repositories, which is usually the case
<xubuntu323> cool...even skype. is it stable (yet)?
<ObrienDave> i use it. works for me
<xubuntu323> and most of the time I just need to do the commands listed in every entry to get them?
<knome> you can get skype from the canonical partner repositorye
<knome> -e
<ObrienDave> it is best to add the PPA to your software sources list. but, generally, yes
<ObrienDave> going through official repos makes sure that all dependencies are met before installing
<xubuntu323> there is no checking on the dependencies first?
<ObrienDave> yes, if you go through the official repos
<xubuntu323> zomg ponies notifications doesnt have as much ponys as I expected :/
<ObrienDave> ponies???
<XRS1> not enuff ponies
<ObrienDave> okay, new one on me
<xubuntu323> notification design
<XRS1> xubuntu323,  http://imgur.com/yYt85N1
<XRS1> you have options
<xubuntu323> If I have a stalker I want this to be his desktop <3
<ObrienDave> TMI ;)
<xubuntu323> http://twitpic.com/6gzfuw
<ObrienDave> okaaaaay, way too much info ;)
<ObrienDave> LOL never saw that option
<xubuntu548> hey every one
<xubuntu548> I just bought a new laptop and I can't install my wifi driver
<xubuntu548> I tried a lot of things but it won't work
<ObrienDave> make and model, please?
<xubuntu548> BTO Intel Dual band ac 7260
<ObrienDave> do you need a custom driver?
<xubuntu548> normally not
<xubuntu548> Intel made one
<ObrienDave> so, i have to assume your wi-fi is not working?
<xubuntu323> make a new connection?
<xubuntu548> no i  just plugged my ethernet cable in my pc
<xubuntu323> and what makes you think it's not working?
<ObrienDave> have you toggled the wi-fi switch? if it has one
<xubuntu548> He hasn't one
<ObrienDave> ok do you see the Ethernet connection on the taskbar?
<xubuntu548> Yes I see
<ObrienDave> right click on that and see if wi-fi is checked
<ObrienDave> if not, click it
<xubuntu548> He just say i can replace it but nothing else
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322511/no-wireless-with-intel-centrino-advanced-n-7260
<koegs> not looking good
<xubuntu548> I tried something like that but it didn't work
<ObrienDave> ok, try right ckick on connection icon, click edit connections
<xubuntu548> He just finds the bluetooth module not the wifi module
<ObrienDave> *click
<ObrienDave> thats the wrong icon
<xubuntu548> ok done it
<ObrienDave> do you see a wi-fi connection?
<xubuntu548> no it was an answer to koegs
<ObrienDave> ok, sorry
<xubuntu548> np
<xubuntu548> no only a wired network is shown
<ObrienDave> ok, let's ADD a wi-fi connection
<xubuntu548> ok
<xubuntu548> done
<ObrienDave> ok, you need to fill out the form for SSID, security, etc.
<ObrienDave> and anything else your router requires
<ObrienDave> brb
<ObrienDave> k, b
<xubuntu511> ok sorry now I'm back but it won't work the wifi
<ObrienDave> are the settings correct?
<xubuntu511> Yes i verified with another laptop ( windows )
<ObrienDave> is this a dual boot machine?
<xubuntu511> not yet
<xubuntu511> For university i 'm going to run windows 7 and linux
<xubuntu511> I prefer linux but sometimes i need windows :(
<ObrienDave> did you overwrite windows already?
<xubuntu511> Yes I did
<xubuntu511> First install windows and then xubunut is that an option?
<xubuntu511> xubuntu *
<ObrienDave> yes, it's better to install windows first
<xubuntu511> ok I 'll do it
<ObrienDave> my apologies but I need some sleep. l8r
<yeyeman> I have disabled screen saver, but the screen still seems to go black
<yeyeman> after ~20 min
<yeyeman> this behavior started today
<yeyeman> the only change I can think of was a firefox update
<Sysi> see power manager settings
<knome> yeyeman, are you sure that's just not the power saving feature?
<yeyeman> where can I find those settings?
<Sysi> settings manager
<yeyeman> I found it
<yeyeman> it's weird that this would have become enabled without my consent
<knome> it's probably always have been enabled, you just didn't know because you had screensaver enabled
<yeyeman> I never had screen saver enabled
<yeyeman> and this was not enabled either, until today
<knome> yet you said "i have disabled screen saver"
<yeyeman> I did it after installing xubuntu, two months ago
<xubuntu785> !!!
<xubuntu785> help
<xubuntu785> can someone please help me??
<xubuntu785> PLEASE!!
<Pici> You need to ask a question first.
<xubuntu785> My computer always says nx-exploit something
<Pici> okay then.
<xubuntu323> uhm...how can I put pidgin into the tray bar?
<xubuntu323> ah
<tenc> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? Are the differences isolated to desktop and prepackaged software? Are there core differences beyond that?
<Pici> Yes, no.
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<tenc> Perfect. Thanks Pici. ^^
<yeyeman> where is the setting to change the position of the desktop panel?
<yeyeman> I can only find a change of mode between horizontal / vertical
<elfy> yeyeman: you just need to unlock it and then drag it where you want it
<yeyeman> how to do a for loop on all files in a dir?
<yeyeman> ops wrong channel
<Guest87825> i have problem when i type this in:   sudo apt-get install fluxgui, i get this information:   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest87825>  fluxgui : Depends: python-glade2 (>= 2.17.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Guest87825> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Guest87825> i have update sys and still nothing...
<Sysi> Guest87825: run sudo apt-get update and then try again
<Guest87825> same problem again
<Guest87825> i didi sudo apt-get install python-glade2 and still no solution
<xubuntu322> I have problems with installing a driver for my wireles ac 7260 from intel can anyone help?
<xubuntu322> ??
<asd__123123123> can somebody tell me what should i do with this message im getting?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125210/
<knome> asd__123123123, what does 'apt-get check' say?
<asd__123123123> like this ?  asd@asd-A6VMX:~$ apt-get check
<asd__123123123> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<asd__123123123> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<knome> asd__123123123, yep, but with sudo naturally
<knome> (and please pastebin)
<asd__123123123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125225/
<knome> asd__123123123, i just heard you're getting help in #ubuntu already. please don't cross-post; i'll let you continue there
<asd__123123123> how to repare broken package, for example  python-glade2 with synaptic package menager?
<alastor__> how can I add an icon on the desktop to launch gnome-terminal rather than the default terminal?
<alastor__> nvm, found it
<baizon> asd__123123123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30993/fixing-broken-packages
<asd__123123123> yea already did that doesnt help
<asd__123123123> why does it says Could not apply changes!
<asd__123123123> Fix broken packages first. when i try to remove package in synaptic???
<baizon> what output do you get with "sudo apt-get install -f"
<asd__123123123> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<memosto> hi a littel question I have an older pc. i try to install xubuntu , i need an option in booting for install without the live session
<memosto> only install from booting option is possible?
<memosto> (hi) and sorry for my very bad english
<memosto> is possible lunch a non-graphic installer
<knome> memosto, what's your native language?
<memosto> in xubuntu for install it?
<memosto> italian
<knome> !it | memosto
<ubottu> memosto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<memosto> ok thank,
<memosto> but you have an option for install xubuntu widthout graphics
<David-A> memosto: xubuntu 12.04 has an "Alternate CD" with a less graphical installation interface and without a live session (if I recall correctly)
<elfy> it does
<knome> other options are using lubuntu, or the minimal ISO
<zukeprime> Anyone here using Numix theme and Numix icon set with xfce?  My notification icons are "dark" where they should be "light" for a dark background. No issues with unity on a different box.
<xubuntu323> uhmm
<xubuntu323> I'm a bit suprised with the file names
<xubuntu323> I got my android plugged in via usb and use smt or so and everytime I copy something from that device to the computer the filename change to numbers
<xubuntu323> a number counting upwards..every copied folder or file gets a higher number instead of their old names
#xubuntu 2013-09-19
<nikolam> I don't like my every search on help.ubuntu.com going to the google's hands :(
<nikolam> It should be avoided and use somethin in-house.
<bazhang> nikolam, so learn to use the bot in /msg
<ObrienDave> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> nikolam, is  a PRIV MSG with the bot "in-house" enough for You?
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<bazhang> ubottu, shaddap!
<nikolam> bazhang, it is very nice. but  I need to point people to the solution fast. And using google on help.ubuntu.com goes against everyone's privacy.
<nikolam> i'll try ubottu
<bazhang> nikolam, its the very best. and there is nothing faster.
<ObrienDave> bazhang, lmao :))
<aziz> Hi everyone! Does somebody here own an MSI notebook from the GP60 series? How is your experience with it and Linux?
<floyy> hello
<floyy> I have problems with my sound
<floyy> what should I check..
<floyy> it's little bit quiet when I volume it up
<ngomes> hello, brainwash , u there ?
<ngomes> got a bug to report
<ngomes> well, i think it is
<knome> ngomes, then report it on launchpad
<ngomes> update-manager told me i had 79 upgrades to make , i did ... "computer is up to date" appear ... 1 minute later it tells me i have more 3 updates to make but i cant update by network manager it always tell me "computer is up to date". running apt-get upgrade showed me the 3 upgrades i had
<ngomes> knome, launchpad is an aplication or a website ?
<xubuntu232> Hi
<baizon> ngomes: website
<ngomes> ok
<knome> ngomes, bug 1224784
<ubottu> bug 1223321 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1224784 update-notifier notifies of phased-updates for which you may not be eligible" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223321
<xubuntu232> I still have a few questions
<knome> !ask | xubuntu232
<ubottu> xubuntu232: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu232> I know what a meta question is...just wanted to be nice and good instead of just shooting out my noob questions :/
<knome> xubuntu232, no problem, but feel free to jusk ask
<ngomes> knome, so its known , i dont need to report , right
<knome> ngomes, that's right
<ngomes> but mine is a little different
<ngomes> it updates X then tells me there's more Y
<knome> in what way?
<xubuntu232> 1. I was wondering what the desktop thingy is called which is like a task manager and shows you your cpu power and temperature. the one which is embedded into the wallpaper
<ngomes> but fails to update Y , but with apt-get upgrade , it does
<knome> xubuntu232, conky
<xubuntu232> which is working on xfce?
<knome> xubuntu232, it's an additional package
<ngomes> conky ?
<knome> ngomes, which version are you running?
<ngomes> 13.04
<knome> ngomes, i think what you're having is that bug, the rest of it is normal
<ngomes> ok fine
<ngomes> thanks for your help
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu232> 2. transmission is just a torrent client? I need something for easy sharing with other ppl. I dont have dropbox or so. any suggestions? small ftp?
<knome> xubuntu232, yes, transmission is just a torrent client.
<ngomes> xubuntu232, share with lan or share with internet ?
<xubuntu232> over the internet unfortunately
<ngomes> yeah ftp or sftp will do
<knome> dropbox or other similar services might be better, depending how much and how often you need to share files
<knome> (or how big)
<xubuntu232> but that's not rocket science to configure a sftp server? I always need port forwarding in my router?
<ngomes> xubuntu232, few days ago i saw a tutorial how to make an ftp server with openssh , does it interest you ?
<knome> it's not the most trivial of tasks, but there are tutorials. and yes, you'll need port forwarding
<xubuntu232> they are not that big or not that often but friends use trillian or icq and I have pidgin -> no file transfer possible -.-
<knome> xubuntu232, how's email?
<xubuntu232> not everybody has a good provider which allows bigger attachment
<knome> i imagine dropbox or such services might be good fit for you then
<ngomes> xubuntu232, here's the tutorial i saw -> http://xmodulo.com/2013/06/how-to-set-up-secure-sftp-server-in-linux.html
<knome> (s)ftp server might be a bit overkill, but that's of course up to you
<xubuntu232> I dont like having my stuff on the internet. especially when it's an american company
<ngomes> yeah , can be ftp with vsftp daemon
<knome> xubuntu232, then you probably should set up an sftp server. as i said, it's up to your needs
<xubuntu232> well..my friends are not really into computers so as long as they can access (s)ftp over their browser and use a guest login ..that would be enough
<ngomes> i dont know about the browser ... but they can use filezilla , an ftp client ... ?
<ngomes> this filezilla client available on windows and linux
<xubuntu232> uhm..every major browser can handle ftp (afair)
<ngomes> he told (s)ftp
<ngomes> ops
<ngomes> yes
<ngomes> correct , every major browser can handle ftp
<ngomes> well , gotta go , good work with it
<xubuntu232> thanks _^
<xubuntu232> ^_^
<xubuntu232> uhm...where is my conky :/
<xubuntu232> conky is installed. Do I need to get into my desktop settings?
<xubuntu232> ah..just start it in the terminal
<xubuntu232> conkey's manpage feels like never ending story :D
<bullgard4> xubuntu232: You better claim that to the mailing list so it can be dealt with in due time.
<bullgard4> Or even better to Launchpad.
<xubuntu232> bullgard4: oh no.maybe it's a bit big for starters but it gives you so many options. I just need to find the one I need
<knome> bullgard4, the conky man page? it's not installed by default and it's not essential, so no action will be taken regarding that anyway
<bullgard4> knome: A manpage is an essential part of any Linux program.
<knome> bullgard4, yes, and an exhaustive one exists for conky.
<knome> bullgard4, i don't think it would make much sense if the manpage didn't list all the options
<bullgard4> Right. - No worries.
<linux_newbie> Hello guys!
<linux_newbie> Please, I need help ...
<linux_newbie> I downloaded the lasted version xbuntu ...
<linux_newbie> but, I can change the screen resolution ...
<linux_newbie> I can't*
<linux_newbie> Where are the configuration file of X in the Xbuntu?
<linux_newbie> How I can add a new screen resolution mode?
<linux_newbie> Hello guys
<bgardner> linux_newbie: Have you tried Settings->Display?
<linux_newbie> bgardner: yes
<linux_newbie> but I don't have the option to change ...
<linux_newbie> I've just 1024x768 ... but my screen monitor is 1900x1200
<linux_newbie> I'm in the directory: /etc/X11 ...
<bgardner> linux_newbie: What is your video card?  Are you 100% certain it can output at the full resolution that the monitor can accept?
<linux_newbie> is a Virtual Machine ...
<bgardner> linux_newbie: Probably should have led with that.
<bgardner> linux_newbie: So you installed Xubuntu 13.04 in a VM and now you want to increase the display resolution, is that correct?
<linux_newbie> VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<linux_newbie> yes, correct
<linux_newbie> can I create a new xorg.conf and move to /etc/X11 ?
<bgardner> linux_newbie: I'm afraid I don't have any experience with a Linux guest on a VM, only as a host.  Perhaps others here can assist.
<bgardner> linux_newbie: You can, but that's not to say that you should.
<linux_newbie> bgardner, ok
<linux_newbie> thank you for your help
<bgardner> linux_newbie: Certainly, good luck.  Sorry I can't do more for you.
<linux_newbie> bgardener: no problem, thanks any way ...
<elfy> linux_newbie: you'll need to install Guest Additions
<elfy> then you'll be able to get other resolutions
<elfy> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<GridCube> linux_newbie, you need to install the vbox addons
<bufalo1973> hello
<bgardner> !hi | bufalo1973
<ubottu> bufalo1973: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pwnna> is it possible to map something like awesome wm into CTRL+ALT+F8 while having the xfce default still in CTRL+ALT+F7
<bgardner> Pwnna: Yes... although not sure why you would want to.
<Pwnna> well i want my regular window manager
<Pwnna> right now what i'm doing is i'm coding in tty1
<Pwnna> but i need to switch back occasionally
<Pwnna> as i like my regular window manager. for non-coding i would not really want to use something like awesome, or tty1
<bgardner> Pwnna: Well, whatever your reasons you can start a new X instance on display :1 and set it up on vtty8 or whatever.  Let me see if I can find you a HOWTO for that.
<Pwnna> yeah. idk where that is
<Pwnna> the tutorials/docs
<bgardner> Pwnna: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14873/how-to-run-multiple-user-x-sessions-on-the-same-computer-at-the-same-time#14874
<Pwnna> that's what i'm trying
<Pwnna> is there a way to reload the window managers installed?
<Pwnna> i don't want to reboot as i'm compiling..
<bgardner> Pwnna: No idea.  You are pretty far off topic from the standard #xubuntu info you can expect, I'm afraid.
<Pwnna> yeah. probably
<Pwnna> well thanks, bgardner
<bgardner> Pwnna: Certainly, good luck
<xubuntu669> Ciao a tutti
<bgardner> !it | xubuntu669
<ubottu> xubuntu669: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu669> sorry!
<GridCube> xubuntu669, :) don't worry
<xubuntu669> Hello, in italian chat nobody answer my question... can you help me?
<bgardner> xubuntu669: We can sure try
<xubuntu669> i need a suggest
<xubuntu669> i've a very old notebook with 480 mb ram and Celeron M Processor  1.4 (Acer Travel Mate 2312)
<xubuntu669> i need to install Xubuntu o Lubuntu?
<xubuntu669> i think lubuntu is too minimal, isn't it?
<bgardner> xubuntu669: Honestly, 480Mb is below the minimum recommended RAM for both Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<bgardner> xubuntu669: What do you intend to use this machine for?
<xubuntu669> office application, internet
<xubuntu669> my friends suggest me vector light....is more light than xubuntu?
<bazhang> I doubt office apps will run in that
<xubuntu669> libre office?
<bgardner> xubuntu669: I agree with bazhang - it likely doesn't matter which you run (Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc) when Libreoffice is going to struggle in that amount of RAM.
<bazhang> and a browser? a command line could work
<bazhang> I doubt it will even open
<bazhang> the actual distro makes no difference; no modern day browser/office suite will run on that amount of ram
<xubuntu669> actually i use this notebook with win xp ice version with office 2003...firefox
<bazhang> what is "ice version"
<xubuntu669> a light version of win xp
<bekks> xubuntu669: Thats not an official version.
<bazhang> thats very hard to believe
<xubuntu669> i'm chatting with u now
<bazhang> office is not exactly lean on the ram usage
<bazhang> sure, irssi and screen with links or other cli browser would be doable
<bekks> xubuntu669: Doesnt matter - "win xp ice" is not an official XP version.
<Unit193> Abiword and gnumeric are default, not as heavy as libreoffice.
<xubuntu669> but are compatible with office suite?
<bazhang> sure, but even then it would be for all intents and purposes unusable
<Unit193> Some try that little ram with Lubuntu, but I'd personally use antix or plain ol' Debian.  You can try the mini.iso for the same effect, though.
<bazhang> unless you enjoy very slow "mono-tasking"
<bekks> xubuntu669: Ask Microsoft, if some unofficial XP release is compatible with their software.
<xubuntu669> and?
<bazhang> I doubt any gui browser would even launch successfully
<xubuntu669> ok thank's
<Unit193> bazhang: Firefox and chromium wouldn't, but midori or xombrero have higher luck.
<bazhang> Unit193, very good point
<bazhang> an office suite though? thats what I doubt seriously
<Unit193> Well, libreoffice and openoffice are more compatible, but abi and 'meric are much less resource intensive, still not sure how well it'd go though.
<bekks> abiword and gnumeric arent compatible with everything else, nor that capable.
<Unit193> Quite true.
<bekks> So I'd not us'em.
<bazhang> heh he quit
#xubuntu 2013-09-20
<lapt0p> Interesting, a lot of users here, compared to the Lubuntu official IRC channel :)
<lapt0p> Wow, i am amazed. Finally Xubuntu plays Youtube videos without lagging and without any difference compared to Windows. Interesting, interesting :)
<Unit193> What browser?
<lapt0p> Chromium
<puff> I just installed raring off a at-least-several-months-old DVD, then xubuntu-desktop.  I know SOP is to update everything after you first install, to get the latest and greatest.  However, I also know that these days it's recommended to do it via synaptic or software  center. Looks like it's software center on this install.  I don't see where in software center to do the update/upgrade.
<puff> And.. just as I typed that, the software updates notificaiton finally popped up.  Thanks!
<puff> Man, this is annoying... I can't figure out how to add a menubar shortcut for gnome-terminal.
<xubuntu674> hi
<cfhowlett> xubuntu674, greetings
<xubuntu674> It's the first time I use xubuntu and I have a probleme with the updates
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674, how can we help you?
<xubuntu674> My english is not as good as yours however I will try to explain my probleme
<xubuntu674> Are there french speakers here ?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674, !fr
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu674> ok anyway, so I installed xubuntu today and I have a message on the top of my deskop that says I have more than 170 updates available
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674, yes, that would be normal for a fresh install from the live DVD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu674, especially normal if you didn't install the latest point release 12.4.3
<xubuntu674> I try to launch the updates then the update manager opens but when I click the install button nothing happen
<xubuntu674> the manager close himself
<xubuntu674> I used the USB way to install xubuntu
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674, can you open a terminal>?
<ObrienDave> that's fine
<xubuntu674> uhh, I'm a profane that wil be difficult if I have to do manipulations
<ObrienDave> it will be ok. do you know how to open a terminal?
<xubuntu674> no
<ObrienDave> which version did you install? 13.04?
<xubuntu674> Yes
<XRS1> im having trouble with updates on 13.10. "The following packages have unmet dependencies: ure : Breaks: libreoffice-core (< 1:4.1.2~) but 1:4.1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|XRS1,
<ubottu> XRS1,: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<XRS1> k
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674, look for applications,accessories,terminal emulator
<xubuntu674> It done
<ObrienDave> ok, copy and paste this line into the terminal window
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xubuntu674> ok
<ObrienDave> enter your password at the sudo prompt
<xubuntu674> It doesn't work, I can write anything?...
<cfhowlett> xubuntu674, password should be invisible when typing
<ObrienDave> sorry, you won't see your password. security thing
<xubuntu674> I have this line on the emulator : (sudo) password for *myname*:
<xubuntu674> but I can't write after this line
<XRS1> type ur password
<XRS1> press enter
<xubuntu674> ok
<xubuntu674> Ok It's working :à
<ObrienDave> good. it will take a while. be patient
<XRS1> it protects against shoulder surfing
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<XRS1> me too
<xubuntu674> Thank you ObrienDave :)
<ObrienDave> not a problem :)
<ObrienDave> xubuntu674. still working?
<xubuntu674> hum I think it's over
<xubuntu674> Should I restart the computer?
<ObrienDave> only if it tells you that you need to
<ObrienDave> what is the last line in the terminal window
<xubuntu674> It seems over because I have this line : *myname*@*mycomputersname*:$
<ObrienDave> yes, that means it is done. you can reboot if you like. it's not usually necessary.
<ObrienDave> try to run system updater again. it should tell you your computer is up to date
<xubuntu674> Great, I'm greatful for all what you done for me (I wonder if I used the correct grammar...)
<xubuntu674> Ok I will do it :)
<ObrienDave> you are fine and welcome. glad i could help you
<xubuntu674> I just have an error window -> /usr/bin/update-notifer. I still have 7 updates but the update manager doesn't work.
<ObrienDave> reboot
<xubuntu674> ok :)
<xubuntu674> Have a nice day!
<ObrienDave> you too, thanks
<nicola> hi
<nicola> silly question if i can
<nicola> unexperienced question i mean
<bgardner> nicola: Ask away
<nicola> why is it called terminal emulator
<nicola> and not just emulator
<nicola> and not just terminal
<nicola> sorry
<nicola> so it is an emulator and not really a terminal?
<knome> because it's not a terminal, it's emulating a terminal
<knome> yes, and calling it emulator only wouldn't say what it's emulating
<nicola> sure not :)
<nicola> so ms dos is a real terminal?
<knome> that's beyond my expertise, and beyond the scope of this channel
<nicola> i mean, where can i find a real terminal
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nicola> ok
<bgardner> nicola: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator
<nicola> thanks guys for your support
<nicola> i am just loving xubuntu
<theixle> Do many xubuntu chrubuntu users hang out here?
<GridCube> ¿Qué?
<cfhowlett> theixle, unlike.  doesnt' chrubuntu have a channel of its own?
<theixle> cfhowlett, it does but it's way less populated/active
<koegs> what is chrubuntu?
<cfhowlett> koegs, chrome+ubuntu
<theixle> Yeah, it's the name of the project that makes installing Ubuntu variants on a chromebook.
<theixle> So I've got Xubuntu running almost flawlessly on a $199 chromebook
<ochosi> theixle: sweet, which one?
<theixle> ochosi, Acer C7
<ochosi> righty
<ochosi> good to know
<ochosi> you could write a blog article about that
<ochosi> would be something we could then feature on xubuntu.org (gotta ask other team members bout that though)
<theixle> ochosi, the guy who did it has a blog here: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/
<Soul-Sing>  /key bind meta-q /buffer 11
<xubnew> hi
<xubnew> i need some help
<bgardner> xubnew: Go ahead and ask your question.
<xubnew> i'm trying to install xubunto on vmware
<xubnew> but it starts the installation without setup
<xubnew> it is suposed to be like that?
<xubnew> bgardner ...
<xubnew> anyone?
<bgardner> xubnew: I don't actually know the answer, sorry.
<xubnew> ok tks anyway
<elfy> xubnew: can you explain what you're seeing - I have never seen that behaviour
<xubnew> u're familiar with vmware player?
<elfy> oh sorry - read that as vbox lol
<xubnew> i create a new virtual machine
<xubnew> select xubunto 13.04 desktop i386
<elfy> I'm not familiar with vmware
<bgardner> same here, I just use vbox
<xubnew> hmmm how much different it is?
<elfy> no idea - not used vmware for 6 years
<xubnew> kk
<bgardner> xubnew: No idea, never used anything but vbox
<xubnew> :/
<xubnew> i even know if its vmware's fault
<xubnew> it supposed to appear the setup installation before it starts copying files right?
<bgardner> xubnew: Go ahead and describe your issue and see what happens - worst case, no one has any idea and you are none the worse for the effort.
<xubnew> it supposed to appear the setup installation before it starts copying files right?
<elfy> xubnew: normally you would get a 'try xubuntu' and 'install xubuntu' button
<elfy> but the install button doesn't actually install - just gets you where you can install from
<xubnew> yes bit i dont get any button
<xubnew> *but
<puff`> Good afternoon.  I just installed ubuntu raring, then installed xubuntu-desktop.  Then I wanted to get netflix-desktop, so I went through the various hoops, but netflix-desktop silently fails to start.  I googled and found http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Raring_Media_Players#Netflix_in_Wine_app so I installed ia32-libs and ia32-libs-multiarch but that has not fixed it.
<xubuntu560> Hi there. Does anywone knows how to get the microdia webcam 45c0:6260 to work?
<elfy> xubnew: I'm not sure then - sorry
<ElFizbanio> I'd wish to know, is it possible to use a dongle-mobile-broadband thinge for a WiFi hotspot
<GridCube> probably
<ElFizbanio> if someone would only help me
<SSIXS> Good day everyone
<SSIXS> Have a quick question...I just downloaded and install the Xubuntu 12.04.3 64bit desktop DVD from the website and installed it...
<SSIXS> It seems it's still using the 3.2.0-53 kernel...wasn't it supposed to be kerneel 3.8?
<SSIXS> Or did I misunderstand something
<SSIXS> Anyone around to answer a qun?estio
<SSIXS> *question
<knome> !anyone | SSIXS
<ubottu> SSIXS: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knome> !patience | SSIXS: as well,
<ubottu> SSIXS: as well,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Monkeytoe> is there a program to control amd graphics card fan speeds in xubuntu?
<mn3monic> Hello, Anyone here has messed with DisplayLink USB GPU ?
<Trasp> When I'm trying to use multiple monitors, they're of the exact same model, something goes wrong and only one display can be used. (It doesn't even show up under xfce4-displays-settings or what it's called)
<Trasp> Anyone had the problem and know a way around it?
#xubuntu 2013-09-21
<aegis__> Xubuntu doesn't save my choice for web browser in the settings. Chrome asks me to set it as the default and every link I open, xubuntu asks what program to use. any help?
<cfhowlett> aegis__, settings/preferred applications/web browser
<XRS1> APP launcher menu -> settings -Settings manager -default applications
<aegis__> it says "no application selected"
<XRS1> change to chrome
<aegis__> done.
<aegis__> ill log out and back in and see if it fixed it
<aegis___> As soon as I logged in, in settings manager it said that Chrome was default. I opened chrome and it asked to be set as default. I tried to open a link (like from another program) and xubuntu prompted me again to select a default browser
<aegis___> and then I checked settings again and it said no application selected again.
<SSIXS> Good evening all...
<SSIXS> Just installed Xubuntu 12.04.3 from the http mirror...isn't it supposed to be using the 3.8 kernel?
<SSIXS> Or do I need to upgrade from 3.2 somehow?
<cfhowlett> SSIXS, nope.  3.2.0-53 here
<frog2k> 13.04 has 3.8
<SSIXS> From what I read...I believed the 12.04.3 updated release was supposed to come with the newer 3.8 kernel?
<SSIXS> So Xubuntu, doesn't follow the parent distro?
<cfhowlett> SSIXS, not always, e.g. different desktop environment, etc.
<SSIXS> Of course, I understand the difference in environments, I just made the mistake in thinking that Xubuntu would at least follow kernel updates with the parent Ubuntu distro
<SSIXS> I'll keep looking then, thanks for your time and assistance
<cfhowlett> SSIXS, best of luck
<cfhowlett> SSIXS, note: LTS is long term support in 12.4 so the latest, greatest, shiniest packages are not necessarily included by default.  for that, go with 13.04/13.10  of course THOSE packages are not supported for 5 years.  Choose your poison.
<XRS1> 12.04 is good stuff
<XRS1> though i havent used it since .2
<Guest47021> hi
<Guest47021> need help, just installed xubuntu
<Guest47021> How to fix  130 processes and  +80% cpu usage
<dBLOOD> Szevasztok!
<dBLOOD> Tudna valaki segíteni?
<TheSheep> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<dBLOOD> okok thx
<guest-0sg7Py> hi there folks
<guest-0sg7Py> anyone there
<elfy> !ask | guest-0sg7Py
<ubottu> guest-0sg7Py: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-0sg7Py> hey
<guest-0sg7Py> anyone there to help
<guest-0sg7Py> i have asus
<elfy> no idea - ask the question and then if someone can they will
<guest-0sg7Py> netbook
<elfy> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guest-0sg7Py> i am using xubuntu 13.04 on it
<guest-0sg7Py> but yesterday while changing its rotation its going blank
<guest-0sg7Py> i donot know what to do now
<guest-0sg7Py> while trying to use xrandr -q i get "cannot open display message"
<guest-0sg7Py> i have asus netbook on which i am using xubuntu 13.04. but yesterday while changing its rotation its going blank. while trying to use xrandr  -q i get "cannot open display"  message
<xubuntu335> hi
<xubuntu335> anyone knows why i can't click on icons or ... taskbars sometime?
<LindseyS> Anyone awake here?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> no one
<LindseyS> lol
<LindseyS> Do you know why i can't click .. on the desktop sometime.. or anything else x?D
<puff> I just installed ubuntu raring and then xubuntu-desktop.  However, I really prefer gnome-terminal, mainly because of tabbing and easy/dynamic font resizing.  I can't find gnome terminal in the menus, but I can run it from a shell.  However, when I edit a desktop or menu bar shortcut to invoke gnome-terminal, it doesn't work.
<puff> Odd, okay, I got it working, but mainly by removing the "exo-open --launch" part from the Command field of the Launcher dialog.
<knome> puff, its .desktop file probably defines that it should be "only shown" in gnome
<puff> knome: /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ?
<knome> puff, that
<puff> Cool... editing that now.  Does it care about capitalization?  E.g. "xubuntu" or "Xubuntu"?
<puff> knome: Thanks!
<knome> you should make it shown in "XFCE"
<Sysi> it would be better to copy that file to ~/.local/share/applications/ and then edit
<knome> you can also make a per-user file of that
<knome> yes, what Sysi said ^
<Sysi> updates override files in /etc
<puff> Cool, thanks.
<Sysi> err not in etc, usr
<xubuntu125> hi
<xubuntu125> im trying to install xubuntu
<xubuntu125> i dont want to install over my windows
<xubuntu125> and i need to ask a question
<xubuntu125> whats a partition?
<xubuntu125> hello?
<xubuntu125> i  need help
#xubuntu 2013-09-22
<guest11321> someone¿
<guest11321> ?
<GridCube> !someone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<puff> GridCube: You do realize guest11321 is already gone, right?
<GridCube> i do now
<Ted_> Hello to everyone
<GridCube> !hi | Ted_
<ubottu> Ted_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ted_> Would love some help, I am trying to figure out why my newly installed Xubuntu is running very slowly.
<puff> Ted_: Start by running top?
<puff> Ted_: Actually, start by opening a shell window and entering the command "uptime"
<puff> Ted_: Tell us what the load number is from uptime.  Then enter the command "top", which will show you which processes are using the most CPU.
<Ted_>  17:54:18 up 1 day, 18:22,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.42, 0.47
<puff> Ted_: In top, you can press "m" to switch to which processes are using the most memory.
<puff> Ted_: That's pretty good, it indicates that your computer is not very busy.
<puff> Ted_: What slow behavior are you seeing?
<Ted_>  1511 seeley     9 -11  161m 3364 2284 S   1.7  0.3   9:16.93 pulseaudio         16417 seeley    20   0  219m  21m  14m S   1.3  2.2   0:05.59 plugin-containe    16444 seeley    20   0  126m  13m  10m S   0.7  1.4   0:01.05 xfce4-terminal       979 root      20   0 77908  30m  20m S   0.3  3.0  32:04.91 Xorg               16314 seeley    20   0  480m 108m  38m S   0.3 10.9   1:27.34 firefox
<Ted_> sorry I tried to paist the top results
<puff> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<puff> Ted_: What slowness are you observing?
<Ted_> well most every action is slow to load. at the moment it isn't bad but for instance if I open the settings manager it take 30 to 40 seconds to appear
<puff> Ted_: Yiks.
<puff> Ted_: Hm, does the slowness persist?
<Ted_> the biggest issue is while using firefox, any website I type into the address bar seems to take a really long time to start loading
<puff> Ted_: That's odd.
<Ted_> yes the slowness is consistant even with restarting the machine.
<puff> The only thing I can imagine is that the drive is loading slow or something.
<puff> You didn't see this with other distros?
<puff> Try this, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Ted_> I have tried a few different Puppy distros but the two that had good performance did not work on some websites that need to be accessed from this computer.
<puff> Then log out, on the login screen, next to your username will be a little white circular ubuntu symbol.  Click on that and it will let you select between kde or xfce for window manager.  Select kde and log in, see if you get the same behavior.
<puff>  Ted_: Hm, on second thought, try sudo aptitude install lxde
<puff> kde is kinda big and takes a little while to install, lxde should be faster.
<Ted_> ok I will give that a shot
<puff> Ted_: If the slowness goes away when using lxde, then you know it's something about xfce that's causing the problem.  If it remains, you know it's something more fundamental.
<puff> Ted_: Changing back to xfce is easy, you do it the same way.
<Ted_> lxde is installing now, thanks for the help / suggestion. I am really hoping to make the full switch to linux
<puff> Cool.
<Ted_> done installing, time to test her out.
<Ted_> back again with my slow xubuntu
<Ted_> As recomended by puff I installed LXDE wich did improve performace but I Firefox is still pretty slow.
<XRS1> you could try Lynx
<Cool_Cockatiel1> so is anyone out here
<z4veloc> hi folks....got some issues...with xubu 12.04.3 64-bit amd
<XRS1> like?
<z4veloc> i installed boot up mgr via ppa...now when i launch it...reqsts pwd...enter pwd dialog goes away and nothing...however after tracing net scans, i have to type xhost local: root....any ideas what went wrong?
<vabi> Hello guys. I have a problem with thunar on Xubuntu 13.04. When i'm copying for example avi file to flash drive, it seems first few seconds to be very fast, and after that i stucks a few MB before the end. What should i do?
<vabi> now, when i'd left it for a few minutes i see that it's not really stuck, it seems, like thunar can't estimate properly time left.
<yeyeman> how do I change the color of executable files in the terminal?
<baizon> yeyeman: what do you mean?
<baizon> if a file is executable, it will automatically change its color
<yeyeman> yes, I want to change the color it changes to
<yeyeman> they are some kind of light green by default
<baizon> yes they are
<yeyeman> I have a white terminal bg
<yeyeman> so light green is kind of hard on the eyes
<baizon> yeyeman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17299/what-do-the-different-colors-mean-in-the-terminal
<baizon> yeyeman: or this http://www.ivankristianto.com/beginners-guide-change-ls-command-text-color/
<vabi> I have a problem with MTP on xubuntu. Phone is ok, MTP is working properly on different OS and on other computer. On my xubuntu i have many crashes and for example i can't move file.
<vabi> i'm sure that it's problem with Xubuntu, because on my music player the same bugs occurs, when in MTP mode
<baizon> vabi: what phone os? android?
<vabi> Yes, unofficial CyanogenMod
<vabi> baizon: Xperia Pro, but it is occuring with all types of MTP devices.
<baizon> vabi: i had often problems with PC <-> Android, thats why i'm using and recommend AirDroid ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid )
<baizon> no problems since then
<vabi> baizon: thanks for that useful app, but it won't work for me, i'm copying sometimes about 1GB of data. With my crappy internet connection it would last weeks :)
<baizon> vabi: well it uses your local LAN
<baizon> so it will be faster than USB
<vabi> baizon: Oh, so thank you really much, i'll use it. Only problem is that it wont work for my music player :D So if anyone have any ideas, i would be really happy.
<baizon> vabi: as you can see airdroid got an integrated music player ;)
<vabi> Yup, but i'm talking about a little mp3 player, another device :)
<baizon> ah ok
<Myrtti> vabi: so what have you done to troubleshoot and narrow down the problem so far?
<Myrtti> vabi: are you at all familiar with commandline interface?
<vabi> Myrtti: i tried to use Clementine player to deal with music transfers, but it worked similiar to this one from thunar. I use commandline sometimes, i think I'm beginner.
<Myrtti> so if you have one of the devices at hand right now, and you plug it in, what does dmesg and lsusb output? just last lines of dmesg would do. Use pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com works) if there's a lot of text
<vabi> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140877/
<Myrtti> and tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<vabi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140889/
<vabi> Myrtti: I forgot to call you above ;)
<Myrtti> let me read your problem description again...
<Myrtti> so mtp works, to a certain degree, and then mysteriously fails
<vabi> Myrtti: Maybe it's not really accurate. I can't move file within MTP, for example move some photo to another folder on my phone. Sometimes i'm copying something to my phone and after a few minutes of laggy copying i get empty folder instead of that one which i was copying. And it's giving me alerts that it can't delete something, for some reason (when i'm only copying).
<Myrtti> mmm
<vabi> Myrtti: And to that, i have a problem with estimating time left when copying to pendrive, i don't know, maybe it's linked.
<Myrtti> I draw a blank sorry
<vabi> Myrtti: No problem, i think that after installing pure 13.10 it will work OOB :) So i can live with this bugs that few weeks. Thank You.
<dlw> how to start a program at boot up
<nantou> when will 13.10 be released?
<elfy> in october
<bekks> nantou: In 10/2013
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<nantou> 20th ofo october? 15th?
<Myrtti> it actually says on the page
<Myrtti> but generally it has been the third Thursday of the month
<Myrtti> as it is now
<jonhigh9000> Before my Question i am a newbie to xubuntu. is there any way to select cursor themes?
<xubuntu587> you mean like trailing shadows of the mouse arrow?
<knome> jonhigh9000, in settings manager, go to "mouse and touchpads", then select the tab "theme"
<jonhigh9000> Cool. ty :) sorry about the question. :(
<David-A> jonhigh9000: don't be sorry, it was a perfectly valid question about xubuntu (or xfce)
<jonhigh9000> David-A: thanks.
<jonhigh9000> exit
<cyberpork> hello!
<cyberpork> guys i've a problem, i've upgraded my pc from xubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and after that my pc doesn't boot!
<cyberpork> it only boot after i select the hd in the bios of my motherboard
<cyberpork> the pc is a intel g2020 on a asus p8h77-m
<cyberpork> plz help me to resolve i need this pc for my office to work
<cyberpork> anyone can help me to find the rpoblem?
<cyberpork>  it can be a uefi incompatibility?
<cyberpork> heeeeellloooooooo guysssssssss
<cyberpork> ciao ragazzi!
<GridCube> !hi | cyberpork
<ubottu> cyberpork: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> cyberpork, have you tried to choose a previous linux version on the grub menu?
<cyberpork> yes but it doesn't matter
<cyberpork> i've tried all  kernel that i had
<GridCube> how is it that it doesnt work?
<cyberpork> the only solution is to define in the uefi bios the hd
<GridCube> mmmm
<cyberpork> and magically it boot
<GridCube> then its an uefi problem
<cyberpork> in the bios i can also don't move anything and then boot
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cyberpork> but i must eneter in the bios first
<GridCube> mmm
<cyberpork> i'm reading this now
<cyberpork> it can be a simple grub bug
<GridCube> you might try to use boot-repair to fix grub
<cyberpork> if i upgrade the distro to 13.04?
<cyberpork> the pc is at work and i can't go physically there
<cyberpork> but i can access to it by remote
<GridCube> sorry this goes beyond my field of knowledge
<GridCube> cyberpork, have you tried to run "sudo update-grub"?
<cyberpork> yesssssssss
<cyberpork> nothing
<cyberpork> have you knowledge about uefi and bios? i don't know so mush about
<GridCube> very superficiallly
<cyberpork> i'm reading on the doc but i can understand a thing
<GridCube> i know that for many uefi installations you need a dedicated partition just for the uefi settings
<GridCube> or you can disable the secure booting from uefi to avoid the need of that
<cyberpork> in the bios i see 2 disk with uefi flag
<cyberpork> and 1 disk
<GridCube> cyberpork, uefi replaces the bios
<GridCube> there is no bios, just uefi
<cyberpork> but all of 3 are the only hd that my pc has!
<cyberpork> ok sorry
<GridCube> cyberpork, those are the partitions, you need 3, one for uefi, one for your data, and one for linux's swap
<cyberpork> why i see doubled hd in the uefi?
<cyberpork> but all of that are 500 gb
<cyberpork> anyone have the same name
<GridCube> cyberpork, how did you installed the system? are you sure that grub got installed in the first boot drive? maybe it got installed in the drive that uefi looks for second
<cyberpork> i've  only installed 1 time xubuntu 12.04 and the hd was clean before
<felixx> hola
<felixx> holaa
<GridCube> !es | felixx
<ubottu> felixx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cyberpork> i've just bought for this pc
<GridCube> cyberpork, you dont have any other drive? not even a pendrive?
<GridCube> usb?
<cyberpork> mmm nothing
<cyberpork> why?
<cyberpork> what can i try?
<cyberpork> plz explain me what can i do GridCube
<GridCube> if it where me, i would try to see where grub got installed, i would try to run boot-repair and see if it can fix it for me
<GridCube> i would see if the drive its flagged as booteable
<GridCube> and if in uefi its listed as the first boot device
<cyberpork> in uefi is the first, it's the only thing i can move to boot p
<cyberpork> up
<cyberpork> the strange thing is that boot after i enter and i exit to the uefi
<cyberpork> also if i don't move enything
<cyberpork> :0
<cyberpork> GridCube, thanks a lot for support
<GridCube> sorry i couldnt be of more help cyberpork
<cyberpork> i try to find the solution in the uefi
<cyberpork> ;)
<cyberpork> bye bye and have a good day!
#xubuntu 2014-09-15
<xubuntu87w> How can i create program icons on the desctop ?
<xubuntu41w> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu41w> anyone know which file in X server sends signals to the monitor to display stuff?
<xubuntu41w> anyone
<xubuntu41w> ?
<BarnabasDK> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<BarnabasDK> but I don't think it is used anymore
<xubuntu41w> the "default-display-manager" points to "/usr/sbin/lightdm". Is lightdm the binary that sends the signals?
<Bl4ckSh4d0w> :P
<BarnabasDK> xubuntu41w, lightdm is the new parallel to say GDM from the gnome days
<BarnabasDK> so that is what stars up your session from a login screen
<xubuntu41w> oh
<BarnabasDK> so if it does not work, try to do a
<BarnabasDK> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<BarnabasDK> and se if the list makes something else available
<Bl4ckSh4d0w>  /msg NickServ identify pOXVLm2vNu5K8SIIQAIK
<pk> What I was trying to do was to take that signal stream and pipe it to another screen
<pk> Is that at all possible?
<BarnabasDK> anything is possible, whats the end goal ?
<pk> to make a monitor from a client to see the servers monitor
<pk> that's the end goal
<BarnabasDK> when you say "monitor" do you mean the console or something with colors and stripes?
<pk> by monitor I mean something with colors and stripes
<pk> In other words, i want a client to connect to a server through HTTP and see the server's screen.
<BarnabasDK> whats wrong with x/rdp/vnc/reminna etc?
<BarnabasDK> aah
<pk> what that? i have never heard of it
<BarnabasDK> http is a passive protocol .. how do you expect to access a GUI?
<pk> I want to pipe a stream on signals sent by the server's monitor  through http to the client ...
<pk> ... which will pipe that stream to his own monitor
<pk> therefore displaying the servers screen on his display.
<BarnabasDK> HTTP is a passive protocol its not two ways ..
<BarnabasDK> the client requests the server
<BarnabasDK> not the other way around
<pk> but the server can use the socket to send some data back right?
<BarnabasDK> per request yes
<BarnabasDK> POST/GET stuff
<pk> Is there any other way to pipe data between computers other than http?
<BarnabasDK> yeah I would start with SSH
<BarnabasDK> from there all other protocols you can tunnel
<pk> i will see if NodeJS can make
<pk> SSH sockets
<BarnabasDK> try that ..
<BarnabasDK> I would try using ssh
<pk> ok yeah it is possible
<pk> so can I pipe the stream to the client through ssh?
<BarnabasDK> I think what you are trying to do is to create access to a server via http / html5 that requires the client to load a number of libraries from a server
<BarnabasDK> http://guac-dev.org/
<BarnabasDK> maybe
<BarnabasDK> consider the security implications
<BarnabasDK> if you are uncertain about that, maybe you should not be enabling server access over http
<pk> LOL I think guacamole is what I was trying to make
<BarnabasDK> basically an RDP client coded in JS
<pk> yeah
<pk> dang it
<pk> Thanks for all the help.
<pk> See you another time.
<BarnabasDK> yep stay safe :-D
 * RedDeath Back
<xubuntu88w> Hi, I am somewhat new to Xubuntu. I had, I bellieve 12.10 running on my system and just upgraded to 14.04 (Dell 4600 Dimension, 4Gb RAM). Was running well before but now CD/DVD fails to play (Gstreamer Backend Error, Could not handle CDDA URI) and screen icons come and go as my cursor passes over them. Please help!
<Vampi> приветики :)
<olbi> Do you plan to release packages for xfce4-power-manager 1.4.0 in Xubuntu 14.04? :-)
<james0r> there a way to get the indicator applet to not grab system tray icons from apps?
<james0r> i see you can hide them, but then the notifications plugin won't take them
<brainwash> olbi: no
<olbi> brainwash: :(
<olbi> so stable version of Xubuntu 14.04 will be soon outdated :P
<brainwash> olbi: you can get newer package versions via PPA
<olbi> PPA aren't good way cause sometime are library conflicts
<brainwash> indeed, things can break
<olbi> that's why I think you should update in main repo such apps like xfce4-power-manager and others for Xfce :-)
<olbi> ofcourse after testing it
<brainwash> that's not how the update policy works
<brainwash> you request a backport of a specific packages
<brainwash> which will be then available in the backports repo
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<brainwash> james0r: you could just remove indicator-application
<james0r> brainwash, yeah i just happen to like one of its features.
<james0r> brainwash, i'll probably just do without.
<xubuntu75w> I'm new in Linux. I had installed Xubuntu 14.04 on a Fujitsu Siemens V5535 laptop. The resolution of display is 640*480. I think the video chipset is SIS 771. Can help me somebody to how change it  ?
<olbi> I think the drivers dont' works with this graphics card :P
<livingdaylight> Hello
<livingdaylight> skype doesn't seem to be in the repositories. Do we download that directly from their website instead?
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight, enable partner repositories and update
<livingdaylight> cfhowlett, k, thank you
<livingdaylight> In Ubuntu Software Center? or..?
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight yep: settings > software sources
<livingdaylight> (Y)
<livingdaylight> Does Ubuntu prefer Libre Office now? or is LO and Open Office about the same and a matter of preference?
<bazhang> libre is standard
<livingdaylight> is Open Office still open-source? or did Libre Office fork off for other reasons?
<bazhang> you can search for this info online
<livingdaylight> How do I install adobe flash player?
<livingdaylight> Tried playing something imbedded in a website on chrome and told adobe not installed on computer
<JuliaRoze> Hi there
<JuliaRoze> Guys, I need help
<JuliaRoze> I downloaded  xubuntu, but i don`t know how install
<elfy> JuliaRoze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JuliaRoze> Thanks
<elfy> welcome
<livingdaylight> I have adobe flash installed Ubuntu Software is telling me, yet, video is not playing in Chrome
<Wlsonjl3> chrome dosnt allow stuff like that, cant watch netflix in it either
<livingdaylight> chrome doesnt allow stuff like what?
<livingdaylight> watching embedded videos?
<knome> Wlsonjl3, that's incorrect.
<knome> Wlsonjl3, netflix is a completely different issue
<Wlsonjl3> okay
<livingdaylight> Videos on facebook don't play. "This plug-in is not supported" is the error message. I have to click on the youtube address if there is one, to then watch it in youtube. So, does anyone know what this might be?
<livingdaylight> Am I missing a plugin or using an open-source version where I should /need to use a non-free version to have it work?
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight, WHAT plugin?
<livingdaylight> it doesn't say.. cfhowlett the dialog just greys over and says what I quoted
<livingdaylight> cfhowlett, so, Blueskaj in the #linux channel suggested to install pepperflashplugin-nonfree AND now it works! BRILLIANT !!!
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight, buy that man a beer!
<livingdaylight> already did, LoL
<livingdaylight> I guess there is a bunch of non-free stuff I need to install to have this running smoothly in the "real" World
<livingdaylight> hrmm... no java either...
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras       solves most of those problems
<livingdaylight> k, thanks... its been a while!
<livingdaylight> do people still install the non-free java or is open-jdk the all round go-to for java these days?
<koegs> so far no problems with openjdk
<RemunJ> Anyone a clue how to fix an internal error (KernelOops) named: BUG: Bad rss-counter state mm:f25fa000 idx:1 val:5?
<drc> RemunJ: 1) No idea, 2) Absolutely no hits on googling your string, 3) Lots of hits on "Bad rss-counter state", but they all appear to be kernel related.  I'm going to take a wild guess and say that no one here will have an answer for you.  I'd try 1) googling and see if there is something close to your problem and 2) Try one of the more kernel related channels.
<drc> Googling will probably not find anything, but may give you more venues to ask in.
<RemunJ> I didn't find anything too that I can use with my knowledge ...
<drc> Then I'd start with ##kernel.
<RemunJ> Had it before and a week ago or so but it than suddenly disappeared .. hmmm. I will try the ##kernel room later. Thanks anyway :)
<nectur> hi im trying to extract an .zip with archive it says it ca't is it capable with the right library or do i need another tool for them zips?
<nectur> squeeze sorry
<nectur> can squeeze extract zip files?
<HedgeMage> Sorry, I don't know what squeeze is.
<HedgeMage> I can tell you how to do it from the command line if you want.
 * HedgeMage isn't much of a gui person
<nectur> archive extracter
<nectur> sure
<HedgeMage> "unzip /path/to/filename.zip"
<HedgeMage> (without quotes)
<knome> fwiw, last release of squeeze is more than 6 years old...
<nectur> HedgeMage thank you
<HedgeMage> nectur: np
<nectur> besides unzip what other archivers do i need for rar for example any recommends?
<mikeche1en> unrar?
<HedgeMage> mikeche1en: he already left :/
<mikeche1en> ah lol
<HedgeMage> But yes, you're right :)
<mikeche1en> vague question too considering the needed archiver depends what kind of archives he is opening :D
<HedgeMage> well, he mentioned rar specifically, at least.
<mikeche1en> yeah true
#xubuntu 2014-09-16
<Vampi> приветики :)
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Vampi> cfhowlett: иди на хуй :D
<Unit193> Vampi: That's quite enough of that.
<xubuntu97w> When i adjust the screen light why is the screen configuration meny allways popping up ? i got a new window everytime i pus the button. is it any way to stop this ?
<brainwash> xubuntu97w: that's bug 1319187
<ubottu> bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319187
<brainwash> navigate to Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts and remove the XF86Display shortcut
<brainwash> it's a possible workaround
<xubuntu97w> And if i reste to default it will come back if i need or wish that ?
<xubuntu97w> reset i meen.
<brainwash> the keyboard shortcut? it should
<Donnie_Darko21> hello guys i have some weird problem why i dont have updates on mine xubuntu 13.10 ?
<cfhowlett> Donnie_Darko21, because 13.10 is out of support and end of life.  upgrade to 14.04.1
<Donnie_Darko21> ohhh damn
<cfhowlett> Donnie_Darko21, it was announced - repeatedly :)
<cfhowlett> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Donnie_Darko21> okay
<xubuntu74w> need to upgrade
<xubuntu74w> need help   wish to upgrade
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu74w
<ubottu> xubuntu74w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu74w> using xubuntu wish to upgrade from 12-14lt
<GridCube> what is stoping you xubuntu74w ?
<koegs> so do it!
<Finnishguy> how do i upgrade xubuntu from console??
<Finnishguy> like how to upgrade from the 11 to the newest?
<Finnishguy> need some help
<slickymasterWork> !ask | Finnishguy
<ubottu> Finnishguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfy> Finnishguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<elfy> but what do you mean by "from 11 to the newest" there is no such thing as 11
<Unit193> !eolupgrade | Likely need that.
<ubottu> Likely need that.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Finnishguy> I have version 11.04 atm
<Finnishguy> need to upgrade it but when i try to upgrade even i have internet connection it says Fetching the upgrade failed
<elfy> then you'll need the second link and hope it works, in future if you are going to leave it that long then stick to LTS
<elfy> Finnishguy: you're way into EOL - that's why, look at the eol wiki page
<Finnishguy> Yeah but earlier installing 11.04 and upgrading had no problems
<Finnishguy> and its less than a half year ago
<elfy> even so - end of life is end of life
<elfy> and 11.04 lost support at October 2012 - that's almsot 2 years
<Finnishguy> how do i check current version ?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Finnishguy> Meant a terminal command to chech the machines version
<Finnishguy> check*
<elfy> currently the only supported versions are the 2 LTS's
<elfy> lsb_release -r
<Finnishguy> Anyone could help me step by step?
<slickymasterWork> Finnishguy: like it was already told you cannot upgrade from 11.04 to 14.04 directly. You can upgrade from one LTS release to the next rr upgrade from one release to the next
<slickymasterWork> Finnishguy: you simply have to accept that it is quicker in the long run to clean install to whichever version you want, and go from there. Make sure everything is backed up
<Finnishguy> Yes last time when i did it it upgraded to 11.10 and then continued on
<vrkalak> is ubuntu-studio based on xubuntu and just ubuntu with xfce added on?
<Finnishguy> Slickymasterwork sounds like wasting discs if cant upgrade from old by command prompt.
<slickymasterWork> yes, you should go with a clean install
<Finnishguy> Can i do it by command without Using new disc?
<Finnishguy> because burning new discs all the time isnt so good.
<Finnishguy> By the way it says: "Warning root:file 'oneiric.tar.gz.gpg' missing. Isnt there like Apt-get for getting missing files?
<elfy> I did this once - add an iso as a custom entry in grub - then boot the iso from grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Finnishguy> Well im going to ask it from the finnish side might understand little better
<slickymasterWork> vrkalak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/FAQ
<vrkalak> thank you, slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> np
<LeMike> hi there. I do not see the current wifi connection or any other icon in th upper right corner. where are they? just wanted to click on it and establish a vpn connection :/
<mystogan> what is the command to reset settings in xubuntu?
<xubuntu92w> system cleanup
<mystogan> what is the command to reset settings in xubuntu?
<drc> mystogan: Are you taking about the Xubuntu (only) settings, like the panel, desktop, etc?
<Unit193> mystogan: What settings are you looking to reset?
<mystogan> drc,yes
<mystogan> the appearance settings...
<drc> Rename /home/$USER/.config/xfce4/, logout and back in.  This should reset (most) things to the defaults
<xubuntu07w> Is it needed to defrag the disk in linux ? and no antivirus is neccesary ?
<mystogan> drc,aye thanks drc...i will try
<drc> xubuntu07w:   no and yes
<xubuntu07w> ok thank you.
<xubuntu795> I am istalling Xubuntu, but the PC stops when "Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)" . The PC is a COMPAQ Presario V5000. In an other partition I have Windows Xp.
<LeMike> hello. is there any appmenu that will search for files too? I like to have the result of some files, firefox history, mails and ssh-hosts
<Luyin> LeMike: try catfish, but it's not an appmenu
<LeMike> hm. does search files. but not firefox or thunderbird
<Luyin> LeMike: afaik you have to use unity for this. not sure if perhaps gnome can do it, but there's no separate application for that.
<LeMike> uh. synapse is still working :)
<LeMike> thanks Luyin
<Luyin> LeMike: right, I forgot synapse
 * m3n3chm0 re all
<xubuntu96w> hi, are there instructions for doing a clean install of xubuntu from a usb thumb drive?
<deshipu> !install | xubuntu96w
<ubottu> xubuntu96w: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu96w> thanks
<abanabee7> is anyone else having an issue on when you press the sound settings button under the sound indicator it's not opening the sound settings? or is that just my system?
<brainwash> abanabee7: it should open pavucontrol
<brainwash> did you maybe remove this package?
<abanabee7> no, never removed it, as i can still get to the actual settings by going thro whisker menu
<abanabee7> & if i type that into the terminal it opens, but it gives me an error message of (pavucontrol:11471): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:2769:41: Expected a valid selector
<brainwash> that's only a warning message
<brainwash> did you start the xubuntu or xfce session?
<abanabee7> i have never changed that, so it's water session is the default
<abanabee7> whatever*
<Vampi> hi all :)
<abanabee7> Hello Vampi
<brainwash> abanabee7: bug 1359249
<ubottu> bug 1359249 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Launching PAVUControl works from Xubuntu, but not from Xfce" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359249
<abanabee7> ubottu: ahhh, thank you for that :)
<ubottu> abanabee7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Right, sadly it checks that SESSION is set to 'xubuntu'.
<abanabee7> hummm, maybe mine got switched somehow then, i will have to check that
<abanabee7> Yea, it seems my session was changed somewhere along the way. i wonder how i did that. oh well, thank you guys. i hope that bug is fixed soon then
<xubuntu58w> I'm trying to boot xubuntu for the first time and my computer will not boot from a disc, what am I doing wrong?
<abanabee7> xubuntu58w: the bios may not be set to boot from a disc
#xubuntu 2014-09-17
<simonsaysdiaf> Hello. I was trying to help my friend fix his login issue, and I believe that I commented something or edited something in a way that
<simonsaysdiaf> broke login completely. Previously the GUI login would be caught in a boot loop, but then i could get to the tty. Now when I go to the
<simonsaysdiaf> tty, it's just a hanging screen. there's a blinking cursor but I can't login or input text at all.
<xubuntu57w> hey, is anyone here? this is my first time on irc :)
<xubuntu57w> i am on xubuntu for the last couple of hours :)
<xubuntu57w> i have a problem with brightness, it's way to dark, i can hardly see this
<xubuntu57w> can someone help me somehow?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu57w, trying to remember how to do that
<xubuntu57w> ObrienDave, i have found this
<xubuntu57w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<xubuntu57w> it worked from the command line
<xubuntu57w> thank you anyway
<xubuntu57w> :)
<ObrienDave> ok, cool, glad you found a solution. welcome to IRC and Xubuntu. come back here or #ubuntu if you have any more questions
<ObrienDave> dang LOL
<simonsaysdiaf> lol
<ObrienDave> still getting your logon issue worked on?
<simonsaysdiaf> yeah i think he's going to want me to just install fresh on another harddrive
<xubuntu092> Mid install on an old inspiron netbook. Anything I should know?
<Vampi> приветики :)
<LiquorAndelixir> IIs there a problem with upgrading Xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 now?  I've been putting off upgrading my 12.04 box, and now Apper shows me 'Distribution update available', but running 'sudo do-release-upgrade' gives me 'No new release found'
<Isolol> Clean install is what I had to do, lot of the package lists are gone from 12.10
<knome> Isolol, that's not what the question was; it was about the LTS upgrade path to 14.04.
<Isolol> Well, if he can't upgrade, I bet he unknowlingly upgraded to 12.10
<Isolol> Because I have seen it happen quite a few times.
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, what does "lsb_release -r" in a terminal output?
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: can you please try: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -p'
<knome> Isolol, though "i've been putting off..." was said
<LiquorAndelixir> I'm afraid I might have to do a clean install, but this is effectively my household server, and I don't remember how I got postfix working with maildirs
<LiquorAndelixir> # lsb_release -r      outputs      Release:        12.04
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, did you try what slickymasterWork proposed?
<LiquorAndelixir> Yes, it still only gives 'no new release found'
<slickymasterWork> hmm, odd.
<slickymasterWork> that command usually works
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, what's the value for Prompt= ?
<LiquorAndelixir> Prompt=lts
<slickymasterWork> just as a debug LiquorAndelixir, check to be sure 'update-manager-core' is installed. In terminal run: 'apt-cache policy update-manager-core'
<LiquorAndelixir> update-manager-core:   Installed: 1:0.156.14.17   Candidate: 1:0.156.14.17   Version table:  *** 1:0.156.14.17 0         500 http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1:0.156.14.5 0         500 http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages      1:0.156.14 0         500 http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ precise/ma
<LiquorAndelixir> Sorry about the line spam but I don't know what bits of that are significant.
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, have you run all the regular updates for your system?
 * LiquorAndelixir tries not to 'duh' the response -- Yes, all of them, regularly.
<LiquorAndelixir> apt-get update shows nothing
<knome> ok, i don't understand why you'd need to do this, but try to run 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<knome> hmm, right, are you aware that sudo apt-get update only updates the package lists, not upgrade the packages?
<bimbim> hello
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, ^
<knome> bimbim, hello
<bimbim> does anybody know, does the iso support dm-crypt with LUKS by default or do i have to download other stuff
<bimbim> ?
<LiquorAndelixir> kome, yes, but I show no packages needing update  - aptitude shows everything up to date.
<slickymasterWork> knome: won't the '-d' argument prompt for upgrading to 14.04 instead?
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, ok, then try the upgrader with the -d option
<slickymasterWork> s/14.04/14.10
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, it will list a lot of 'precise' stuff first
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, then it should list a lot of 'trusty' stuff; make sure that happens
<LiquorAndelixir> do-release-upgrade -d is showing exactly the same 'No new release found'
<knome> slickymasterWork, 12.04->14.10 is not a valid upgrade path, so no
 * slickymasterWork knocks his head out
<LiquorAndelixir> Is there any location where the upgrade manager looks at to determine what the current release is?
<LiquorAndelixir> Or is the lsb-release already pulling that value?
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, we just checked that with lsb_release, and it looks correct
<knome> yep
<slickymasterWork> duh
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, please run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" and paste us the url
<LiquorAndelixir> I upgraded a netbook a couple of months ago, and had no problem with the upgrade, but that was with -d option.   OK, pastebinit tells me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364936/
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, it might be irrelevant, but i'd try the main servers
 * LiquorAndelixir nods
<knome> do you know how to change that?
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: The 'do-release-upgrade' tool checks the list of official Ubuntu mirrors before running an upgrade. but your sources list just show mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca as mirrors
<knome> once you've done that, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" once more
<knome> then retry with "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<slickymasterWork> ^^^
<LiquorAndelixir> Only from the GUI, I don't remember the command line method.. but I can do that.
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, GUI is fine
<LiquorAndelixir> Knome, it just takes a little longer :)
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, of course. no hurry :)
<LiquorAndelixir> Ok, knome, downloaded package lists, found 10 updates on the main server that weren't on csclub server yet, but do-release-upgrade is still showing no new release found.
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, and you upgraded the packages?
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, now what happens with the -p parameter?
<LiquorAndelixir> Still the same
<knome> and -d?
<LiquorAndelixir> Same -- and yes, I upgraded the packages while I was in the GUI
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: can you please, once again, run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" and paste us the url
<slickymasterWork> just to see if the changes you made were affected
<LiquorAndelixir> Ok, pastebinit shows me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365006/
<slickymasterWork> it looks alright LiquorAndelixir
<slickymasterWork> what makes it even odder
 * LiquorAndelixir nods "I thought so. FWIW - I'm at work and using SSH to my box at home to check each item."
<slickymasterWork> that's not releated to the issue your facing
<slickymasterWork> s/your/you're
<LiquorAndelixir> *nod* no, it's not -- but it does mean I can't put a CD in the drive.
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, what does "update-manager -d -c" do?
<knome> (it should open the gui to begin with, but is it showing the upgrade then?
<LiquorAndelixir> Nope.. 'there are no packages to install' -- and that's where I was when I did the update packages and changed the source.
 * slickymasterWork scratches his head
<LiquorAndelixir> Doubt if it's significant, but this is a 32 bit Atom machine, and update-manager is outputing debug messages:  (update-manager:27245): Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.4.2/./gtk/gtkliststore.c:851: Unable to convert from glong to gint
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: can you try something?  Try reinstalling update manager and core: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager update-manager-core'
<LiquorAndelixir> Ok, doing that now
<LiquorAndelixir> SlickymasterWork - reinstall done, no change seen.
<LiquorAndelixir> Ok, let me look at an alternative: Is there any way to use a package list from the current installation,  and keep my configuration files for squid and postfix, but do an otherwise clean install from DVD?
<knome> LiquorAndelixir, sure, booting from a DVD should show an "upgrade" option
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: ^^^
<slickymasterWork> also to maintaing your packages list and configuration files, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748541&p=10765330#post10765330
<LiquorAndelixir> Ok, I'll DL and burn a DVD while I'm on my work line, and try that when I get home... though I don't seem to recall seeing that option when I did a reinstall on the 64 bit laptop:  It had sorta locked up because I was using the proprietary nvidia drivers and got a 'version mismatch' while it was on 12.04.
<LiquorAndelixir> Thanks for the attempt, and especially for the forum link - it looks like I'll have to wait until I get home to try either solution.
<slickymasterWork> LiquorAndelixir: good luck
<LiquorAndelixir> TY, bye :)
<gorzak> hi all, is it exist a french chan of xubuntu ?
<holstein> !fr | gorzak
<ubottu> gorzak: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gorzak> thanks am already on ubuntu-fr i go back
<xubuntu00w> I'm wondering if I can get some help. I've just installed xubuntu I'm trying to download updates but the download speed is so slow ratherly 5kB per second I have a 25Mbs line
<xubuntu00w> I'm in an office and wonder if it has anything to do with that? On windows 7 I had to disable autotuning on command line, on MAC I had to do some sudo commands on terminal I wonder if on xubuntu I need to do someth9ing similar?
<xangua> xubuntu00w: software center, edit, sources; change your mirror to the closest one you live or use the main ones
<drc> xubuntu00w: ^^What xangua said...assuming you are not seeing a general slowness in your internet connection.
<xubuntu00w> both so slow internet connection and slow download speed
<drc> So the problem is slow internet connection, not slow updates ?
<xubuntu00w> just doing a google search took me a good minute or 2
<drc> Have you asked your work sysadmin about it?
<xubuntu00w> I am the admin
<xubuntu00w> I'm thinking if it has anything to do with being in an office environment ? So it's using up the bandwidth trying to detect other computers connected to the network? On MAC's to prevent this from happening you run the following commands on terminal: sudo bash -c "echo 'net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=0' >> /etc/sysctl.conf" sudo bash -c "echo 'net.inet.tcp.recvspace=40960' >> /etc/sysctl.conf" sudo bash -c "echo 'net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=
<xubuntu00w> On windows you run the following the commands: netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled
<xubuntu00w> is there a similar command I can run on xubuntu?
<drc> xubuntu00w: That's beyond my paygrade :(
<holstein> xubuntu00w: what are those commands facilitating on your network?
<xubuntu00w> which ones?
<holstein> "on MAC i had to do some sudo commands".. why? what is up with the network configuration?
<xubuntu00w> you run them on the individual MAC or PC desktop to prevent it from using up needless bandwidth in an office environment this is very important as there are so many computers in a network the whole bandwidth will be used up just with computers communicating with each other pointlessly
<xubuntu00w> so I'm wondering if xubuntu has something similar because I believe this could be the root of my slow internet
<holstein> xubuntu00w: there should be no need of that
<holstein> xubuntu00w: i would simply do some ping tests. and file download speed tests from different locations..
<xubuntu00w> ok thanks
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu00w: take a look at  tcp_moderate_rcvbuf in  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/tcp.7.html
<xubuntu33w> Hi!
<nomic> hi
<xubuntu33w> Which iso should I download?
<xubuntu33w> http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<nomic> u got pentium
<nomic> 64 bit
<nomic> to make desktop cd
<nomic>  	198 B 	2014-07-25 01:59
<nomic> iso 	xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nomic> will only fit on DVD (now)
<xubuntu33w> Ok!
<nomic> if your system -- it will be, 64 bit
<nomic> i386 = 32 bit
<nomic> i64 = 64 bit
<xubuntu33w> Ah ok!
<nomic> there used to be 'alternative install'
<nomic> there is only 1 type now
<nomic> if you have a recent pentium -- get the one I posted
<nomic> iso 	xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ you can use that as the old "alternative".. kind of like a net install
<xubuntu33w> I want to try out a new system.  You know! I always used Windows.
<nomic> if you managed the trauma of going from win 7 to win 8 -- you will have no problem at all transferring to xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu33w: try the normal iso.. you can run it live to "try it out"..
<nomic> xubuntu is very 'regular' looking
<nomic> every issue is dealt with
<xubuntu33w> holstein: Kannst du deutsch?
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xubuntu33w> holstein: Achso!
<xubuntu33w> nomic: Thanks!
<knome> mtift|afk, please do not use awaynicks
 * RedDeath Back
<Unit193> RedDeath: Is there really a need to /ame that?
 * drc <action text>Sends the specifed action to all channels which you are currently on.
<mtift> knome: ok
<knome> mtift, cheers
<livingdaylight> Hi
<livingdaylight> I was looking to install gyazo and wondered whether one can adapt this to xubuntu?
<livingdaylight> https://github.com/gyazo/Gyazo-for-Linux#
<livingdaylight> https://github.com/gyazo/Gyazo-for-Linux
<holstein> livingdaylight: there is a readme, and a "debian" directory.. thats where i would start
<holstein> probably no need to "adapt" it, but just install it, following the instructions they give
<livingdaylight> instructions they give is open Unity dash
<livingdaylight> locate and drag gyazo icon into launcher
<holstein> livingdaylight: not likely
<livingdaylight> launcher?
<holstein> livingdaylight: there should be general instructions for linux
<Unit193> Well huh, I've seen worse packaging.
<lbracher> Hi there! Do you know if it's possible to work xubuntu iso file in order to work over PXE boot like Ubuntu's netboot version? TIA!
<holstein> !pxe
<Unit193> Didn't I talk to you before?
<holstein> lbracher: whats the goal?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^thats like a net install type thing...
<koegs> in the past i had a pxe-config which allowed to boot the live-iso
<koegs> but you had to unpack the iso
<lbracher> koegs, how can I do that exactly? I've already unpacked the iso file and I'm able to boot Ubuntu's netboot version. Do you know exacty what I need to do? I need to use memdisk?
<lbracher> holstein, I'm trying to revive an old laptop. No CD or DVD units at all.
<lbracher> No USB booting also.
<holstein> lbracher: i would just take the hard drive to another machine, install, and put it back in the other machine
<lbracher> holstein, thanks. I'll try that if I figure out I'm not able to do that by PXE. I'm also trying that for acquiring knowledge.
<koegs> lbracher: basically this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<lbracher> koegs, thank you! :)
<koegs> or search for "ubuntu live iso pxe", there are plenty of tutorials
<lbracher> :)
<holstein> lbracher: oh.. you *can* pxe boot.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing it.. its just that im sugesting its *much* easier, and probably faster to take a few screws out of a hard drive caddy..
<Unit193> Hmm, I used cifs to pass the squashfs.
<lbracher> holstein: no problem. I think the same. I'll give just one hour to the PXE booting effort. After this time, I'll use the screwdiver. Thanks! :)
<xubuntu076> hello
<xubuntu076> anyone out there?
<Hund> Yes.
<xubuntu076> hey
<Hund> Yo
<xubuntu076> i'm trying to install xubuntu on a very old desktop
<xubuntu076> and I get an invisible cursor
<xubuntu076> i can see it "works"
<xubuntu076> but it's invisible
<xubuntu076> any ideas?
<Hund> Uhm.
<xubuntu076> by "it works"
<Hund> Maybe, try running this in a terminal: "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false"
<xubuntu076> i can move the mouse around
<xubuntu076> oh ok
<xubuntu076> it says "no such schema"
<xubuntu076> i've noticed some other weird events like flickering of terminal background (from solid color to transparency, while i have solid color defined)
<xubuntu076> this is an old desktop
<xubuntu076> with amd athlon
<xubuntu076> 1Gb ram
<Hund> It shouldnt be any problems.
<xubuntu076> maybe i'm asking too much from this computer?
<Hund> No.
<xubuntu076> other example
<xubuntu076> i open file manager
<xubuntu076> icons do no appear unless selected
<xubuntu076> my installation procedure is through a pendrive
<weld_> xubuntu076, so you are still in the live session or have you already installed it?
<xubuntu076> i have already installed it
<xubuntu076> my graphics card is a GeForce2
<xubuntu076> i have a lot of experience with ubuntu
<xubuntu076> on installing in blades and servers
<xubuntu076> (recent machines)
<xubuntu076> but i've never found any such problem
<xubuntu076> i've used universal pen installer software
<xubuntu076> on windows
<xubuntu076> to do the installation
<xubuntu076> i mean, to make the installation pendrive
<xubuntu076> maybe that's a problem?
<xubuntu076> the menu during installation was already wit some "graphical faults"
<xubuntu076> (i also don't have internet connected during installation)
<xubuntu076> i'm currently doing a reinstalation
<weld_> xubuntu076, i would do an upgrade after installation and check if it's different the latest kernel
<weld_> s/the/with the/
<xubuntu076> ahahah, sed synthax made me laugh
<xubuntu076> :)
<xubuntu076> thanks man
<weld_> xubuntu076, that's common in irc;)
<xubuntu076> i've just taken the .iso using the .torrent
<xubuntu076> this afternoon
<xubuntu076> 14.04.1
<weld_> xubuntu076, i was often lucky and after apt-get update && apt-get upgrade the system was usable
<weld_> while it was broken before (graphic-wise0
<weld_> )
<xubuntu076> K mate
<xubuntu076> i'll try that out
<xubuntu076> this seems to be graphics indeed
<xubuntu076> it's gonna be tough to connect this baby to the internet
<xubuntu076> modem is far away and i'm yet to buy a bigger ethernet cable....
<xubuntu076> i'll have to test this tomorrow... ugh
<xubuntu076> thanks for the advices weld_
<xubuntu076> you think that apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will do the trick?
<weld_> xubuntu076, no idea, you must be lucky ;)
<xubuntu076> maybe a nvidia driver from their website can help too?
<weld_> xubuntu076, i'm really not a driver expert but i think they don't provide any updated drivers for old cards at all, especially not for linux
<weld_> but you'd have to check
<weld_> last time i checked though they had some legacy version and one for newer cards
<xubuntu076> in ubuntu there's a tool for that, right?
<xubuntu076> for it to get you "the right driver"
#xubuntu 2014-09-18
<petals> hello. i'm having an issue with usb drives being opened up with chrome instead of thunar
<petals> when i try to go to the usb drive in thunar it also launches chrome
<petals> however, if i mount the drive manually i am able to access the files in thunar just fine
<DoverMo> does a custom xorg go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<DoverMo> or does that get overwritten
<Wlsonjl3> is there a way i can use http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/rank-my-computer on xubuntu?
<Wlsonjl3> says i need Java
<DoverMo> Wlsonjl3: you can install icedtea-7-plugin, which is java for the browser and pulls in openjdk 7 jre
<DoverMo> Wlsonjl3: you can also attempt to use the proprietary java
<Wlsonjl3> proprietary java?
<DoverMo> Wlsonjl3: the inventor of java copyrighted the language and it basically belongs to oracle
<DoverMo> Wlsonjl3: which is why we have openjdk
<Wlsonjl3> oh ok
<DoverMo> and icedtea
<nobody18188181> does xubuntu 14.04.1 have the "draggable" display settings menu?
<sheap_> so if I have lightdm --session and gdm-session running at the same time, will that cuase problems? When I try to logout from the system tray it hangs for a really long time, and when I logout from the applications menu it seems to execute a different command (which works sometimes and sometimes not)
<sheap_> still here :P
<DoverMo> O:
<DoverMo> sheap_: why are you running gdm
<sheap_> DoverMo: er woops, I mean xfce4-session
<DoverMo> sheap_: no
<sheap_> DoverMo: any idea what it could be?
<DoverMo> sheap_: I was hoping you had some ideas O:
<sheap_> haha dang. Is there a way to see which commands are being called/errors?
<sheap_> or is that just syslog
<DoverMo> sheap_: did you change anything?
<sheap_> DoverMo: nope, stock install
<DoverMo> sheap_: do you have vt-d enabled?
<sheap_> DoverMo: that's a good question, why would that matter?
<DoverMo> cuz it can cause lag
<sheap_> it lags the logout?
<sheap_> even if xubuntu is installed on the bare metal /not a vm
<DoverMo> sheap_: what processor?/
<sheap_> DoverMo: i7
<DoverMo> sheap_: do you think vt-d is enabled?
<sheap_> most likely, but there's a chance it's not. I'll have to check when i ge tback home
<DoverMo> sheap_: that's my best guess. what gpu drivers using?
<DoverMo> sheap_: and maybe, did you change any fstab options?
<sheap_> DoverMo: nope nothing changed, nvidia drivers (331.38 I believe)
<sheap_> why would fstab affect logout?
<DoverMo> fstab options can affect speed in huge ways
<DoverMo> but since you didn't change it, it's not a cocern
<sheap_> DoverMo: okay, I'll doublecheck soon
<Vampi> приветики :)
<phasip> I have setup LightDm for autologin, and it works most of the time. But every now and then after a reboot it doesn't autologin which is frustrating since the computer doesn't have a keyboard
<xubuntu85w> I'm having very slow internet connection on my xubuntu can anyone help?
<xubuntu85w> I'm in an office enviroment if that makes a difference
<xubuntu85w> I'm having very slow internet connection on my xubuntu can anyone help?
<xubuntu85w> I'm in an office enviroment if that makes a difference
<Azelphur> xubuntu85w: mtr is great for diagnosing network problems, try running mtr 8.8.8.8
<gnucku> hey weld_
<gnucku> the update && upgrade didn't work :(
<ObrienDave> gnucku, exactly what command did you use?
<gnucku> hey
<gnucku> sorry, this was a follow up from yesterday
<gnucku> where weld_ tried to help me
<gnucku> i have some graphical problems
<ObrienDave> not what i asked
<gnucku> and he suggested me to run a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gnucku> it worked, ofc
<gnucku> but did not solve my problem
<ObrienDave> ok, what was the problem?
<gnucku> i have an invisble mouse cursor
<gnucku> other graphical problems
<gnucku> such as invisible icons, that sometimes turn visible when selected
<ObrienDave> hmm, beyond my knowledge of Linux in general
<gnucku> my terminal window has solid color as background, but a ctrl+L or running command turn the entire background or parts of it into transparency
<gnucku> i think it's xubuntu that may not be dealing well with the old graphics card
<gnucku> or the old desktop in general
<LeMike> hello. when I lock xfce and unlock again, the keyboard only works again after clicking in a different window. does someone else have this problem or know a fix? I searched the web and found nothing
<brainwash> LeMike: you could replace light-locker with xscreensaver (or any other screen locker)
<brainwash> LeMike: this does not seem to be a known issue, but there are various problems which are caused by light-locker as a result of vt switching
<brainwash> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<LeMike> i used xflock4 but try light-locker now because xscreensaver didn't react after my keyb shortcut brainwash
<brainwash> xflock4 is a simple script, it checks a list of screen locking apps and tries to launch the first one it finds
<phasip> I am trying to create a custom keyboard layout, but it does not appear in ibus preferences =/ not even changing the name of an old one appears.  trying to edit files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols. I have tried removing the xkm files from /var/lib/xkb
<Travis> Good afternoon.
<alan_o> I'm going partially mad with thunderbird.  I can't seem to manage to make it not take up almost 2 CPUs and pound the network.
<alan_o> and I also can't click https links. ugh
<alan_o> 14.10 bets
<alan_o> beta
<Travis> That's why I am sticking with the LTS.
<alan_o> yeah, but if nobody tests the beta, the release won't be of quality.
<Unit193> alan_o: Indeed, thanks for testing.  Do you run package tests?  I can't say for tbirdy myself as I don't use it.
<alan_o> I've about had it with thunderbird anyway. 12 years and the text rendering still has bugs, the network link is fragile (doesn't handle crappy networks and connect/disconnect), etc.
<GridCube> alan_o, :) if you are testing the beta please remember to fill the report at iso.qa
<alan_o> Unit193: Not sure what you mean by package tests.
<borw3> Hmm, How can I download a file through axel if it's original link is a redirection.
<alan_o> GridCube: yeah, I need to get some more information about the problem.
<alan_o> I think it's indexing, but I have that turned off.
<alan_o> and I have sync turned off.
<priuon> hello. How can the reuse of xapplications be configured? (example opening a text file can use an opened texteditor with new tab on the workspace globally and even pull the window to current space or switch to the space of the app...)
<Unit193> borw3: Depends, one way is if you use firefox, start downloading in that then copy the link from the download window.  sf.net links you just trim the '/download' to download it directly.
<GridCube> !info wmctrl | priuon
<ubottu> priuon: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<alan_o> Also, I had to manually turn on arrow buttons for scroll bars. I'm sure people could argue about whether we should have those, but scrolling though a lot of email is near impossible without them if you don't have a scroll wheel.
<priuon> GridCube the description does not describe wmctrl to do configuration...
<GridCube> http://linux.die.net/man/1/wmctrl
<borw3> Unit193: Thanks
<priuon> GridCube: the manpage does not indicate wmctrl to be able to do the job
<GridCube> well, its the only tool i know that allows you to manage applications, move them and perform actions over them in a graphical stance
<priuon> oh. it seems to be a lot of fun to have it...
<GridCube> theres a different tool that emulates mouse actions called wodotool but i don't think its on the ubuntu repositories
<priuon> GridCube: I still need to be able to configure the reusing policys. Is there maybe some *.conf in etc ?
<GridCube> ritght, because its xdotool
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20130111.1-3.1 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 132 kB
<GridCube> priuon, sorry i do not know
<GridCube> can you explain better what you need priuon ?
<priuon> gedit and other apps that have tabbing for multiple files will have a new tab in an open window for files I open in thunar
<priuon> it only uses instances on the same workspace. I remember it pulling instances from other workspaces but this behavior disappeared somehow.
<Unit193> priuon: Window Manager Tweaks => Focus
<priuon> Unit193: I missed that ... the reuse does not appear there though
<priuon> might dconf be able to do the configuration? someone told me to use it before.
<priuon> I don't know how to use it though
<priuon> it seems to show a gnome configuration on unparametrized launch though.
<priuon> the dconf-editor ...
<priuon> when booting to text how can I choose a DM? running xstart starts a xfce session with no login-gui
<brainwash> sudo start lightdm
<priuon> from tty?
<brainwash> yes
<priuon> thanks
<brainwash> this will start the lightdm service
<priuon> I'll check
<fedaykin_> hello ,  des francais ici ?
<fedaykin_> je viens de reinstaller mon linux
<fedaykin_> pas mal la nouvelle installation, super simple a installer
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fedaykin_> ok, sorry
<fedaykin_> I m install my new linux, it s great !!!
<ref> it seems to work as expected. thanks brainwash
<ref> I would like to install icewm. Do I need to install some dm along with it?
<brainwash> ref: no, a dm is optional
<priuon> how about lubuntu. Are the packages {lubuntu,xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu}  meant to be installed on a single linux install?
<brainwash> yes and no
<brainwash> you can do that, but you might encounter various problems
<priuon> I'd like to try the other 3 DEs
<priuon> full blown installation seems a bit much effort though
<Unit193> You can also just install the DEs.
<priuon> Unit193 thats what I asked. I imagine it beeing errorprone.
<drc> priuon:  Or you could just get a usb stick, install the livecd/DVD with persistence enabled and try that.
<Unit193> Mhmm, that works well too.
<priuon> I'll try installing icewm for once... I had xubuntu 12.04 running alongside some other wms. Installing the buntu DEs is new for me though
<priuon> I have some cd and dvd blanks I would use for it. But I don't see any use in having multiple linux installs running in such a manner
<priuon> it would suffice having seen the thing like that I guess...
<priuon> drc: i figured i just use the spare usbstick i am carrying around now and then... how is the live stick best set-up?
<drc> priuon: Depends on how big it is.
<priuon> drc:8gig
<drc> Well, if you're just going to use it just to sample the *buntu's, I'd make a 4 gig partition with gparted and use something like unetbootin to burn the iso to that partition.  Make sure to enable the persistence option so it will save your changes. You could use the whole stick if you want (and make the perseistence really big :)
<borw3> Guys, why is there no ffprobe in xubuntu 14.04?
<drc> I don't think (but don't know) you can make multiple partitions and burn the iso from different *buntu to the different partitions and make them all bootable.
<Unit193> borw3: Try avprobe.
<Unit193> It comes in libav-tools.
<priuon> oh btw the Networkmonitor panelitem won't monitor my eth0 .... any ideas what's wrong there?
<priuon> I've set the interface up statically
<priuon> will lubuntu need 4gb to run with mostly lowlevel utils added?
<priuon> If 2 gb were enough I'd go with that
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<xangua> Depends of the programs you use,only the lxde desktop needs 96 RAM as minimum
<priuon> xanga: oh i am talking about installation size. ram is not a problem atm
<xangua> Then again, depends of the apps you use
<xangua> You can use a virtual machine to test
<priuon> sure. as i said standard install and mostly text based .. maybe gedit if not present a gui hexeditor and a calculator :9
<priuon> does qemu get the job done?
<priuon> what partitiontable other than msdos will boot with bios/uefi machines and is suited for a linux/ubuntu type distro?
<priuon> drc: uhm the netbootin wants a value for crossboot-fileallocationspace-size I have no idea how to set it. Also a persistance flag option is not visible from unetbootin starts in
<drc> priuon: 1) no idea, never saw that, 2) it's been a while, maybe they've discontinued that option.
<priuon> drc: i guess the option is replaced with the allocation space input box
<priuon> i put 1gb there.
<priuon> let's see if it boots :)
<priuon> bbl
<kos_tom> hello
<kos_tom> just installed Xubuntu 14.04
<kos_tom> selected French as the language and keyboard layout during the installation
<kos_tom> but no matter what I do, the keyboard layout is US
<kos_tom> the file /etc/default/keyboard contains the right configuration (french)
<kos_tom> but it's still a US keyboard layout that's used when I login
<priuon> lubuntu boots from the pendrive. the persistance flag didn't seem to hold though
<priuon> not sure if it is set by default though. (first boot was without changing config, and it didn't persist my changes, the second time I checked the options and persistent was set by default. I might have to do a thirs boot)
<priuon> *third
<weld_> can i make the icons on the desktop stay in certain order?
<mikeche1en> alphabetic?
#xubuntu 2014-09-19
<thebilgerat> lovin' 14/04
<thebilgerat> 14.04
<twml> anyone active here?
<twml> take that as a no
<thebilgerat> yes
<xubuntu54w> hey guys new to Xubuntu and Linux on a whole... migrated from windows. jus wanted to know for how long will xubuntu 14.04 be supported for and if new versions are released... will my system jus update or does it mean reinstalling my OS completely?
<ObrienDave> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<twml> anyone active here now?
<ObrienDave> normally, upgrades are fairly painless and you keep all of your installed programs and documents
<twml> i have a question im fairly new to linux....
<ObrienDave> just like upgrading service packs in windows, fairly safe
<xubuntu54w> ok cool. thanks
<twml> im trying to install net frameworks 3.5in wine so i can run some windows programs, its taken hours to install and progress bar about half done
<twml> is that normal or is something wrong
<ObrienDave> twml, not sure, as long as progress bar continues to advance, i would recommend letting it cook. but that does seem excessive
<twml> its only on 1gb of ram, im running xubuntu 14.04
<twml> the newest version of wine
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don't use wine. running windows in a VM is less painful
<twml> just wondering if its normal for some things to take a while. i know im trying to run windows in linux and wine can do it
<twml> i dont like vmware and i have multiple windows computers
<ObrienDave> like i said, it does seem excessive. I use VirtualBox and i do like it
<ObrienDave> LOL i even have DOS 6.11 and Win 3.11 in a VM ;P
<twml> i installed net framework 2 and it took around an hour, now i need 3.5 for some programs
<ObrienDave> DOS 6.22
<twml> ok il just let it finish, prob just around an hour left and ill see what happens, this is an old laptop im trying it on, was formerly a windows 2000
<ObrienDave> ok, that could have something to do with it. as long as progress is being made, i would let it work
<twml> its a old laptop wouldnt even boot and screen smashed, fixed screen with one laying around and put 14.04 xubuntu on it running well just this net framework taking a long time to install
<ObrienDave> well, cool. yea, i'm just not a big fan of wine
<twml> cpu 10% used, ram 45% used according to system monitor
<twml> its ran everything i need so far just this net framework is being a pain, had this xubunutu for about a week now
<thebilgerat> what specifically are you wanting to run in wine if you have multiple windows boxes?
<twml> just some software i have on windows, just i only have 1 windows laptop and its getting slow, so a linux backup would be nice
<thebilgerat> well, winehq is your friend.  Also now that you are on linux its a great time to find linux equivalents if any
<twml> iv checked the winehq site says the versions of my software will run on my version of wine
<thebilgerat> is it gold, platinum, silver?
<twml> gold
<thebilgerat> I typically don't try running programs through wine that require .net 3 and later
<twml> im new to linux as i said and trying to see its limitations
<thebilgerat> Well, it runs linux software really really well :)
<twml> i hate libreoffice much prefer my windows word 2013
<twml> iv already figured out most stuff, windows shares, mounting drives,  a decent chunk of basic commands
<twml> well il go now got stuff to do, just checking on my net framework issue, il let it run til it blows up or finishes :P  what ever comes first
<thebilgerat> I'm not seeing word 2013 standalone on winehq.  Office 2013 is listed as garbage
<ObrienDave> ok, best of luck to you. come back for questions. also #ubuntu channel
<james0r2> you can give give kingsoft WPS, i've been trying it out for a couple weeks.
<thebilgerat> (s)he's off
<james0r2> held up pretty well with docs from Word so far.
<ObrienDave> yea, figures
<james0r2> ahh missed that. thanks.
<thebilgerat> np
<thebilgerat> in for a fun night of wine hell trying to get a 1Gb mem laptop to run word 2013
<thebilgerat> though wine
<thebilgerat> yeah
<james0r2> yeah that sounds miserable. i'm with whoever said earlier they just run stuff through VMs
<james0r2> i never have luck with Wine. one issue or another will usually make it unusable
<thebilgerat> I have decent luck on very specific things.  dotnet 3.5 is NOT one of them heh
<xangua> when will people learn wine is not an emulator
<ObrienDave> never
<thebilgerat> or anything that relies on it
<james0r2> who said it was an emulator
<thebilgerat> "I got this shiny new linux box - now to load office suite, visual studio, and a bunch of windows only games onto it!"
<ObrienDave> and then wonder why things don't work very well
<james0r2> yeah pretty silly
<xangua> james0r2: people still today think wine means Windw Emulator
<xangua> Windows Emulator*
<ObrienDave> it isn't??? ;P
<xangua> see ...
<thebilgerat> heh!
<james0r2> yeah that's the best way they can explain it
<xangua> :P
<james0r2> i think it stems from that attitude about "if linux wants to compete with windows..."
<james0r2> the false premise leads to a bunch of nonsense. heh
<thebilgerat> Yeah, or an unwillingness to adapt, improvise and overcome the lack of their favorite userland app
<thebilgerat> plus I think Xubuntu comes with Abiword
<thebilgerat> ...yep there it is
<james0r2> ya know never used it, had an issue opening an odt file when i first tried and quickly just went back to librewriter.
<james0r2> i'm glad i don't have a job that requires me to run windows apps
<thebilgerat> heh - me too.
<james0r2> i'm able to do most everything natively on linux
<thebilgerat> although I do have to admit to really enjoying visual studio if I'm doing C# stuff
<thebilgerat> all my work these days is with qtcreator and vim
<thebilgerat> all in linux
<james0r2> never used it, i'm just a novice coder and every ide i've needed worked fine on linux
<james0r2> qtcreator an ide for working with Qt i take it?
<james0r2> i'm wanting to dev mobile stuff at some point in the future so i'll probably run into a brick wall at somepoint if i work with obj C
<james0r2> i got Mountain Lion working in a VM but on my i3 with 6gigs of RAM it was pretty choppy. not smooth enough to work in
<Vampi> приветики :)
<xubuntu54w> hey guys, i know this is a xubuntu forum, but what's the best ever linux distro for a laptop that prev ran windows vista- 6yrs old?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu54w, lubuntu or xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification hardware.
<Unit193> xubuntu54w: What's the specs?
<xubuntu54w> cool. oh it's got like an AMD dual core 2.2Ghz, 2GB DDR3, 128mb ATI Radeon
<Unit193> Either's fine.
<xubuntu54w> thanks
<xubuntu13w> hi all. need some help please. running xubuntu, and desktop/taskbar have disappeared. comp running fine, firefox restart/reload page comes up, but nothing else. thanks
<elfy> alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel --restart
<Naphatul> how can i change thunar shortcuts so that my mouse buttons go forward/back ?
<priuon> I successfully started a guest icewm session on my xubuntu trusty thar installation. Will using my prime useraccount for a IceWM session conflict with the default xfdestop session/config/etc?
<counter> hi, can someone help me with the "xfce4-mailwatch-plugin" configuration? There is a local maildir option, which folder from my thunderbird folder I need to select to get it working?
<deshipu> thunderbird doesn't use maildir
<deshipu> it uses some ridiculous format of its own
<counter> that would explain, why it is not working ...
<deshipu> also, you can configure thunderbird to show you notifications on new mail
<counter> I receive notification popups, but I like permanent notification icon
<priuon> maildir is not the same as mbox is it?
<deshipu> no
<priuon> what UNIX System did the mbox get introduced?
<priuon> SysV certainly had it
<deshipu> chceck the wikipedia page
<priuon> the mbox has a wikipediabage. how delightful :)
<priuon> can someone please respond to my wm question :"<priuon> I successfully started a guest icewm session on my xubuntu trusty thar installation. Will using my prime useraccount for a IceWM session conflict with the default xfdestop session/config/etc?"
<priuon> BBL
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> it seems like on my T440s thinkpad, my touchpad is randomly stopping to work
<kblin> the red thingie still works to move the cursor, but I can't click on anything anymore
<kblin>  
<kblin> the funny part is that if I lock the screen, the touchpad still works there
<kblin> but once I unlock again, the touchpad is dead
<brainwash> kblin: maybe worth a try, run "xfsettingsd --replace" to restart the settings daemon of Xfce
<kblin> brainwash: nope, no change
<kblin> I know that a reboot will fix this, but if I wanted to reboot all the time I'd be running a different OS
<brainwash> a relog does not fix this?
<kblin> never tried.
<brainwash> not a nice solution though
<kblin> I can do "sudo reboot" without a mouse, I can "xflock4" without mouse, but I'm not sure how to relog
<kblin> also a reboot is almost as fast. :)
<kblin> but the main reason really is that I don't know how to just log off
<brainwash> xfce4-session-logout --logout
<brainwash> or sudo restart lightdm
<kblin> ok, hang on
<kblin> ok, so the xfce4-session-logout --logout didn't do anything
<kblin> restarting lightdm sort of worked...
<kblin> that is it killed the current session and failed to tstart up again
<kblin> but I could restart the session with another service lighdm start
<brainwash> ok, did you already search the web for an existing bug report?
<brainwash> the buggy behavior could be caused by xorg
<brainwash> and I have no clue why xfce4-session-logout did not work for you
<brainwash> I assume that no error or warning message has been displayed
<kblin> I got an error about the session being busy when re-running the xfce4-session-logout
<brainwash> ah
<kblin> but initially I got no message whatsoever
<brainwash> that's a bug
<brainwash> sometimes the session is stuck due to unknown reasons
<brainwash> I suspect that there is some conflict with logind
<brainwash> you could try to run "sudo restart systemd-logind" next time it happens
<kblin> ok, I'll try that the next time
<counter> hm, how is login data encrypted by the xfce4 mail notification, with the login password? I use a master password at thunderbird, if not it would decrease security
<alexj212> Loving xubuntu 14.04 lately with some updates my mouse (logitech wireless) has started getting lag where should I start looking
<mawil> did you changed the battery, i had this problem several times ...
<alexj212> its a rechargable one with the charger wire plugged in
<alexj212> i had this with a real old mouse (wireless) I updated mouse and it was great for last few months
<sargas> why would sound stop working after plugging an external monitor?
<holstein> sargas: hdmi?
<sargas> holstein: 1st with HDMI, then with VGA too
<holstein> who knows.. i would look at my graphics drivers probably first..
<sargas> holstein: in alsamixer, the default sound card was hdmi, i changed that to analog
<holstein> i would also try "pavucontrol" for routing..
<sargas> holstein: but do i check my graphics drivers?
<holstein> sargas: im saying, i would check and see if there are other drivers available.. proprietary graphics drivers..
<holstein> if its, for example, nvidia hardware
<sargas> holstein: I'll check, this machine has an integrated one, and an AMD one
<sargas> holstein: so maybe the OS messes up which one to use?
<holstein> sargas: maybe.. test and see
<sargas> holstein: if I only knew how to ...
<sargas> holstein: I'll check for AMD drivers first
<holstein> right.. then, you can try a vesa driver.. just isolate and see what causes the behavior..
<sargas> holstein: can't seem find a linux driver for AMD Radeon TM HD 8750M
<sargas> holstein: tried a couple of downloads I found, but they fail saying their are not supported by the system
<holstein> sargas: well, they likely never promised you one.. they = amd or the device manufacturer
<holstein> sargas: the proprietary drivers are in the repo
<holstein> the ones in the repos are usually the "best" to try first, but, as i tell others, this is *not* a fix, so dont waste time on it if you are having issues
<holstein> you are basically using a device that has been promised will work with another OS.. a team of experts were hired to make sure the hardware works, and drivers are provided, and updated.. they didnt promise that for linux, so that burden can fall to you, since, not many folks may have your exact hardware
<sargas> holstein: that's true, this is a business grade laptop that I didn't ask for at work
<sargas> -_-
<holstein> sure.. im just suggesting to have realistic expectations.. i like using live CD's to test..
<holstein> the proprietary graphics driver is a good first step.. you should be able to click on "sources" in the menu, and find a tab about "alternate" or "extra" or "proprietary" drivers.. the system will search for ones that are available, and should describe them
<superkuh> I don't know who did it, but the latest xubuntu updates seem to have stopped my constant Thunar/gmain/Caja crashes due to memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator. Thank you!
<holstein> maybe the contributor is listed in the bug report.. or, a config was refreshed on your end..
<sargas> so I found my driver listed as 8***
<sargas> holstein: at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<holstein> sargas: you can find one in the repos.. try the GUI i mentioned
<sargas> holstein: But is it going to work on Xubuntu (or rather, with xfce)?
<holstein> sargas: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> sargas: nothing about xubuntu or xfce will prevent that driver from working.. though, i would read about manually removing it from the recovery console in case..
<sargas> holstein: I know it is... what GUI?
<holstein> sargas: in the menu, "sources". "software sources".. in that GUI is a tab for these drivers.. "proprietary" or "additional".. or "extra"
<sargas> holstein: there is a guide to remove catalyst from the system before trying an opesource driver
<holstein> sargas: you *are* using the open driver now.. its in the kernel
<sargas> holstein: oh! That's right... good thing you are helping me man
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run "lspci -v" and find your graphics device there and look at the driver/module in use, to be certain
<holstein> there is nothing saying that the proprietary driver will "fix" whatever is happening, though
<holstein> could be, the sound is being reset.. personally, if i had sound.. then, plugged in a monitor, and restarting applications would give me sound back to them, i would just to with that..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ^ i would file a bug, though.. or see if there already is one
<sargas> holstein: in the GUI, it doesn't list any proprietary driver :)
<holstein> sargas: sure.. as i said, you are not promised one.. so, there may not be one provided to ubuntu by the device manufacturer for your specific device
<sargas> holstein: gotcha, thank you for your help!!
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> there should be options though. but, personally, i wouldnt waste much time with this, since its not necessarily a fix in any way.. just a troubleshooting step
<sargas> holstein: I just found the correct opensource driver was installed (as it should)
<sargas> holstein: and sometimes, restarting the computer and not plugging the monitor will make my system's sound work again
<sargas> holstein: I think I'll roll with that
<sargas> holstein, ubottu: Thank you for your help again.
<holstein> sargas: actually, the "correct" driver would be just the one that works, that fits your needs
<holstein> sargas: the open ones are usually quite capable these days, but, they are just that.. open ones.. not provided by the manufacturer, necessarily
<holstein> they are always welcome to get involved, and provide you are driver or provide ubuntu one.. but, they typically dont
<sargas> holstein: yeah... I won't waste more time looking for one... I also just found out the problem I'm having is a known bug
<holstein> i would just /join the bug then, and keep an eye out for work-arounds or fixes when/if they materialize
<sargas> holstein: I will keep an I for the fix, since I don't have to file a report
<sargas> holstein: :)
<sargas> holstein: I meant, I will keep an "eye", my English failed me again...
<sargas> holstein: (not my 1st language
<holstein> sargas: no worries.. good luck to you
<superkuh> Weird. I was wrong about the bug being fixed. Instead I have discovered a strange time correlation in the thunar/caja segfaults. They only occur between 12:00 pm (noon) and 23:59 pm (midnight). There are none of these segfaults between 00:00 am and 11:59 am. (localtime)
<rootsandculture> hi all
<slickymasterWork> !hi | rootsandculture
<ubottu> rootsandculture: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rootsandculture> I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.1, the problem is when files or folders are copied to a folder in the hard disk from an CD DVD sets as read only
<rootsandculture> This problem only happens under xubuntu, in a fresh 14.04.1 install. (Didn't tested in earlier versions). No problem at all with any ubuntu version or fedora xfce spin. When I set manually the permision in the propierties panel in Thunar I can make it readable. But its weird to make it with ALL my CD or DVD backups, and ALL subfolders. Any idea?
<slickymasterWork> bug 242842 | rootsandculture
<ubottu> bug 242842 in thunar "Thunar overrides the user's umask" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242842
<rootsandculture> but tried in nautilus and the same happens
<rootsandculture> https://db.tt/m5muOm5F
<Travis> Yay!  I have fixed a problem I've been having by switching laptops!
<Travis> I am running 14.04.1 on a Panasonic CF-30.  It's working great right now.
<Hedgework> heya, Travis
<Hedgework> :)
 * Hedgework highfives Travis
<Travis> I know who you are :p
<Hedgework> Travis: If you'd forgotten, I'd be hurt!
<Travis> I have some hedges that need trimmed.  Wanna do them for me?
<Travis> Sorry, bad pun.
 * Hedgework waves a wand in the direction of Travis's shrubbery
<Travis> Now the house looks bigger.
<Travis> I am testing a CF-30 on a thumb drive.  I think I may end up having to have it boot from a thumb drive for now.
<Travis> I don't have a hard drive caddy for one.
<Hedgework> Travis: CF-30?  That the same Panasonic you had when I saw you last, or something different?
<Travis> No.  This is one I am testing for someone.
<Travis> The sad part is, there's about 10 or so more of these.  All without power supplies, HDDs, & HDD caddies.
<Travis> The laptop is new enough, that the HDD is SATA.
<Hedgework> I'm sure you can find a cheap power supply on Ebay.  We could rig something for a HDD without much effort.
<Travis> I have a 16v one.
<Travis> The voltage required on the laptop is 15.6
<Hedgework> cookimon knows more about power supply stuff than I do, check with him to see how much that matters
<tonyt> can anyone point me to a fix/faq to screen tearing? not habing much luck on google
<tonyt> having
<Hedgework> tonyt: "screen tearing"  <--I failed to parse that
<Unit193> Hedgework: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg that type of thing.
<Unit193> tonyt: Does it get less tearing without the compositor?  What graphics card?
<Hedgework> tonyt: oh, wow...I've never run into that
<superkuh> tonyt, what graphics card and what drivers?
<Unit193> Hedgework: Heh, lucky you!
<superkuh> I used to have issued but then ATI, erm, AMD released the catalyst 11 drivers and since then OS that support those drivers have a "Tear Free" option in the amdccle configuration menu.
<rootsandculture> how do I apply this patch?
<rootsandculture> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3532
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 3532 in General "Thunar mask restrictions on group and other" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu62w> hi
<xubuntu62w> anybody in there ?
<Hedgework> No, that list of 133 nicknames besides yourself is a clever ruse.
<xubuntu62w> I need help
<xubuntu62w> please
<Hedgework> Psychiatry is on the third floor, to the right of the elevators...or if you have a Linux question you could, you know, ask it so we can attempt to help.
<xubuntu62w> I got a problem installing virtualbox or vmware
<xubuntu62w> it cannot find the linux headers matching my kernel
<Hedgework> Which one are you installing?
<Hedgework> They are very different products.
<xubuntu62w> later VMware and virtualbox
<xubuntu62w> latest releases
<Hedgework> Okay, start by telling us what versions of Xubuntu and those packages you are using (and where you are getting the packages from), plus *exactly* how you are trying to install and *exactly* what errors you are given.
<xubuntu62w> desktop@anakin:~$ uname -a Linux anakin.ipv6forlife.com 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux desktop@anakin:~$
<xubuntu62w> this is my linux
<xubuntu62w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup Stopping VirtualBox kernel moduleslibkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1619 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory Error: could not get list of modules: No such file or directory libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1619 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory Error: could not get 
<xubuntu62w> cat desktop@anakin:~$ cat /var/log/vbox-install.log  Makefile:183: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again. Stop. Makefile:183: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again. Stop. Makefile:183: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directo
<xubuntu62w> the virtualbox package was downloaded today from oracle
<xubuntu62w> I hit a similar problem with vmware
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu62w
<ubottu> xubuntu62w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu62w> I don t understand this weird kernel name which does not match what I have in /usr/src
<xubuntu62w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8382096/plain/
<xubuntu62w> the package I am installing is Virtualbox from Oracle
<xubuntu62w> what else do you need ?
<Hedgework> Why are you trying to install it from Oracle instead of from the repos?  There's a perfectly good virtualbox package already available.
<xubuntu62w> ok I can try it
<xubuntu62w> I was utse to loda it from oracle
<xubuntu62w> but yety apt-get works
<xubuntu62w> hope it will get beetter thanks
<xubuntu62w> it will not solve the VMware issue which i similar but if it is ok with virtualbox I am happy
<Hedgework> I don't have VMware installed on the Xubuntu side of my machine here, but I do have a license, so I can test that next week if it's important.
<xubuntu62w> desktop@anakin:~$ virtualbox& [1] 2878 desktop@anakin:~$ WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. 	 Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-std.  	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed. Qt WARNING: Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host
<xubuntu62w> it still fails
<xubuntu62w> but it says why
<xubuntu62w> moment
<Hedgework> xubuntu62w: That's...odd...given how that package usually behaves.  May I ask how long it's been since you rebooted the machine?
<Hedgework> xubuntu62w: Xubuntu (and *buntu in general) isn't always good about not assuming you'll reboot immediately after a kernel package is updated, so they often leave you with a kernel mismatch between what's running and what's configured to run.
<xubuntu62w> desktop@anakin:~$ WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. 	 Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-std.  	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed. Qt WARNING: Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<xubuntu62w> still Freejack ails
<xubuntu62w> still fails
<Hedgework> xubuntu62w: see my last comments
<xubuntu62w> uname -a gives an image name which is not in /usr/src
<Hedgework> that's questionable...when did you reboot last?
<xubuntu62w> long time ago
<xubuntu62w> may be I should
<Hedgework> apt will clean up old /usr/src entries but it can't change your running kernel and won't delete from /boot unless explicitly asked
<Hedgework> So reboot.
<Hedgework> (note that had you read my comments a minute ago you would already know this)
<xubuntu62w> ok tx
<Unit193> You can also make sure  linux-generic  is installed.
<Hedgework> err, a few minutes ago :P
<xubuntu63w> virtualbox still refuse
<xubuntu63w> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. 	 Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-std.  	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<xubuntu63w> the name of my kernel is quite weird
<xubuntu63w> this is the reason I guess
<xubuntu63w> kernel name mismatch
<sheap> has anyone had an issue with the logout button from the system tray not working? it prompts for logout but then when you click "okay" nothing happens?
<sheap> xfce4-session-logout seems to work fine from the command line
<sheap> but the system tray logout button seems to execute something different
<xubuntu63w>  I have a linux kernel with aname not matching the linux-headers available
<xubuntu63w> this is a problem for virtualbox and vmware
<xubuntu63w> who can help me ?
<m477> hello
<m477> I have kubuntu if I install xubuntu-desktop from repo it wont broke in any way anything?
<bazhang> no
<m477> ty
<bazhang> np
<m477> Iam asking cuz some time ago I did this with kde and gnome, and they "mixed" each other
<SnoopDogg> hey :DD
<bazhang> all the apps will mix. thats not 'breaking'
<SnoopDogg> hi, how important is swap space?
<DF3D2> how do I stop XFCE from dimming my second monitor when not using it
<SnoopDogg> YOU'D BETTER REPLY, MY DAD IS ADMIN AND HE CAN BAN YOU FROM WINDOWS
<SnoopDogg> HE'LL SHADOWBAN YOU FROM WINDOWS
<DF3D2> I don't see anything in screensaver settings
<SnoopDogg> help guys someone has shadowbanned me from Xubuntu
<bazhang> SnoopDogg, stop the nonsense
<SnoopDogg> everytime i boot up it says do you even lift bro? and just logs me out
<SnoopDogg> im so annoyed
<bazhang> !ot | SnoopDogg
<ubottu> SnoopDogg: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sheap> what command does the indicator-session run?
<sheap> something is causing the command that 'indicator-session' runs for logout to hang but I'm not sure what it's doing
<brainwash> sheap: indicator-session is not installed by default. it wasn't tested and therefore might not be compatible with the xubuntu session
<dunpeal> Hi. What's the most user-friendly way to check the local HDD for errors?
<sheap> brainwash: it isn't? It's on my 14.04 xubuntu box
<sheap> I feel like it's calling gnome-session-quit but I'm not sure
<brainwash> it's not
<brainwash> you see, it's not working
<sheap> do you know what it's doing?
<bullgard4> dunpeal: Xfce > Applications menu > Accessories  > Disk utility
<brainwash> no
<Unit193> dunpeal: Perhaps gsmartcontrol or gnome-disks.
<sheap> brainwash: how do you know it wasn't tested or anything?
<brainwash> it's not part of the default xubuntu installation
<dunpeal> bullgard4: I don't have that one?
<dunpeal> Unit193: thanks.
<bullgard4> dunpeal: So please install it.
<dunpeal> bullgard4: which package is it?
<sheap> hmmm
<sheap> I don't know why it was installed on mine then
<bullgard4> dunpeal: gnome-disk-utility
<brainwash> sheap: did you install xubuntu on top of ubuntu? or did you install anything related to the unity session?
<drc> sheap: Or maybe an upgrade from earlier version of Xubuntu that did install it?
<sheap> drc brainwash I have the ubuntu repos in my sources
<sheap> which according to apt-cache is where indicator-session came from
<sheap> is there a way to check the dependencies?
<sheap> I'm not sure why it was downloaded in the first place
<DF3D2> can someone explain this behavior? I have two monitors setup (seperate desktops) with XFCE when I click from the second monitor back to the first, the brightness goes down 30%. I see no options anywhere in settings to control this.
<drc> sheap: Then I'd guess you installed something from the ubuntu repos that required it.
<sheap> drc: do you know how to check that?
<brainwash> remove that package
<brainwash> and apt will tell you which other currently installed packages depend on it
<dunpeal> bullgard4: thanks. this is gnome-disks mentioned by Unit193
<sheap> drc brainwash apt-cache policy *pkg* shows the info
<bullgard4> dunpeal: So this should enhance your confidence.
<sheap> I guess I'm installing ubuntu and xubuntu on top of that
<sheap> how does that even work?
<sheap> jk found it, tasksel is doing ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu94w> I do not understand where 845 GBytes are going in my home dir
<xubuntu94w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du -h -t 10M 63M	./.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.30 63M	./.dropbox-dist 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific/x86_32 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl 26M	./.config/google-chrome 29M	./.config 49M	./.cache/mozilla/firefox/bmyw4gmc.default/cache2/entries 49M	./.cach
<xubuntu94w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du -h -t 10M 63M	./.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.30 63M	./.dropbox-dist 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific/x86_32 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl 26M	./.config/google-chrome 29M	./.config 49M	./.cache/mozilla/firefox/bmyw4gmc.default/cache2/entries 49M	./.cach
<Unit193> !info ncdu | xubuntu94w
<ubottu> xubuntu94w: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 111 kB
<Unit193> xubuntu94w: Much better to use a pastebin service.
<xubuntu94w> please I dont understand where thes 849 G are going ?
<slickymaster> xubuntu94w: please use http://pastebin.com/ to not clutter channel
<mo0p> Hey
<Unit193> xubuntu94w: And I'd recommend using ncdu, disk usage with an ncurses frontend.  Helps me a lot clearing out clutter.
<slickymaster> !hi | mo0p
<ubottu> mo0p: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mo0p> Question regarding USB 2.0 passthrough with Virtualbox, i cant seem find anything on it, but when i enable usb 2.0 for a VM i get errors
<mo0p> Error says i need Oracle VM Virtualbox extention pack buti cant seem to find it
<slickymaster> mo0p: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<Unit193> mo0p: It's not in the repos, you'll have to get it from Oracle's website.
<slickymaster> mo0p: direct livk -> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<xubuntu71w> it is inb the repos
<xubuntu71w> actually
<xubuntu71w> but it does not work for me
<xubuntu71w> I have a stupid question
<xubuntu71w> I see 845G used in my home dir
<xubuntu71w> and I do not have big file
<xubuntu71w> can you help me understand
<xubuntu71w> why the . file is 840G+
<mo0p> Cool thanks for the links, getting it now !
<mo0p> hmm
<mo0p> version mismatch :( they dont have it for 4.3.10 :(
<xubuntu71w> please I really need help
<xubuntu71w> I have deleted a huge number of file but the memory has not been released on the hdd
<xubuntu71w> I still have 848G used for nothing!
<drc> xubuntu71w: You deleted them or merley moved them to the trash?
<xubuntu71w> I don t get it
<xubuntu71w> no I deleted with rm -rf
<DF3D2> is there a keyboard shortcut to move a window to take up "half" the screen?
<xubuntu71w> the 840 GB show up in the . file
<drc> Assuming it's one file or folder, then you didn't rm that particular folder/file.  Earlier you said ", file"...what ". file"?
<xubuntu71w> no I have deleted a bigf directory
<xubuntu71w> with rm -rf
<mo0p> you will likely need to use softare to recover the files
<xubuntu71w> with rm -rfi do not want to recover
<xubuntu71w> I want the space back
<xubuntu71w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du -h -t 10M 63M	./.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.30 63M	./.dropbox-dist 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific/x86_32 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367/_platform_specific 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl/0.1.0.13367 11M	./.config/google-chrome/pnacl 26M	./.config/google-chrome 29M	./.config 85M	./.dropbox/instance1 90M	./.dropbox 53M	./.cache/mozilla/firefox/bmy
<xubuntu71w> no big files
<xubuntu71w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du -h -t 100M 846G	. desktop@anakin:~$
<xubuntu71w> only one file is bigger thqn 100M it is the directory itself
<xubuntu71w> the directory . file did not release the meory
<xubuntu71w> how can i release this memory ?
<xubuntu71w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du ./ -h -t 100M
<xubuntu71w> desktop@anakin:~$ sudo du ./ -h -t 100M
#xubuntu 2014-09-20
<Vampi> здорофффки :)
<borw3> Help, I see that ubuntu has automatic window placement. EG: If I move a window to the corner it takes up some portion of the screen automaticaly. But in xubuntu it moves to the next work area. How can I make this like ubuntu?
<borw3> Help, I see that ubuntu has automatic window placement. EG: If I move a window to the corner it takes up some portion of the screen automaticaly. But in xubuntu it moves to the next work area. How can I make this like ubuntu?
<wlxmhls> 没有人说话呀
<borw3> Help, I see that ubuntu has automatic window placement. EG: If I move a window to the corner it takes up some portion of the screen automaticaly. But in xubuntu it moves to the next work area. How can I make this like ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !cn | wlxmhls
<ubottu> wlxmhls: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | wlxmhls
<ubottu> wlxmhls: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<borw3> Help, I see that ubuntu has automatic window placement. EG: If I move a window to the corner it takes up some portion of the screen automaticaly. But in xubuntu it moves to the next work area. How can I make this like ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !patience | borw3
<ubottu> borw3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<koegs> borw3: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7405
<borw3> koegs: Thanks solved my issue
<starfish> Anybody familiar with rsync? I have a simple question but I can figure it out
<mtift> starfish: sure, what's up?
<starfish> I want to keep a backup folder on my flash drive and use rsync to update the flash drive as I make changes to the original folder. How would I write this command?
<mtift> starfish: so you want a command that will transfer the files once or you want a command that will somehow keep running?
<mtift> if you just want to sync the two folders it would be something like "rsync -r dir1/ dir2"
<mtift> but that will be a one-time thing
<starfish> Just a command that I can manually run whenever I want to update my backup
<starfish> that seems to work. thanks!
<mtift> starfish: you'll need to find the location of your flash drive and figure out what options you want
<mtift> I usually do something like "rsync -rav --delete /home/USER/source_folder/ /mnt/flash_drive"
<mtift> but, you know, read the man page :)
<xubuntu29w> Hey humans, sorry to bother you.  Software center is completely frozen while updating the cache.  I looked online and found no help.  Has anyone dealt with this before??
<mikeche1en> kill it and run again?
<UBuxuBU> this network was hacked all should change their password
<drc> Old News, and not relevant to Xubuntu support.
 * RedDeath is back from Entertaining some Hookers. I was gone for 1min —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<gnucku> hey guys
<gnucku> need some help
<gnucku> after failing to have a functioning xubuntu 14.04 on an old desktop
<gnucku> due to graphical reasons
<gnucku> i noticed that "live cd" versions of ol xubuntus weren't having those troubles
<gnucku> like, xubuntu 9.04
<gnucku> so, i installed it. but unlike xubuntu 14.04, i have a new problem. the monitor says "not optimum mode bla bla bla"
<knome> gnucku, xubuntu 9.04 is far from "supported"
<gnucku> yeah...
<gnucku> that means no ideas?
<knome> that means you can search for the internet for answers, but this channel is not the right place to ask support questions related to that version
<gnucku> k, thanks man
<knome> good luck.
<gnucku> just trying to work around it, since current version wasn't working right :D
<knome> you could try 12.04; that's still supported
<gnucku> back to 10.04, the graphical problems persist
<gnucku> actually, on 10.04, they get a bit better
<gnucku> but only on 9.04 they are gone (at least on the "live cd")
<gnucku> i actually managed to enter rescue mode, maybe I can go somwhere rom here
<gnucku> thanks knome
<knome> np, and again, good luck
<xubuntu30w> Hi there
<xubuntu30w> I have a kernel problem
<xubuntu30w> I cannot get the headers for my kernel
<xubuntu30w> so I cannot install vmware or virtualbox
<xubuntu30w> I tried to insall virtual box from the repos and it also failed
<batfastad> Hi everyone. Just switched to xubuntu from mint xfce, just for a bit of a change. Seems great so far.
<xubuntu30w> With GRUB I don t know how to specify another kernel to boot from
<batfastad> Question, how do I change the default handler for audio files. I'd like to use audacious instead of gmusicbrowser
<brainwash> batfastad: should be settings manager > mime type editor
<batfastad> brainwash: Perfect! I knew there must be something like that somewhere. Thanks!
<xubuntu30w> how can I change the default kernel for GRUB ?
<brainwash> !grub | xubuntu30w
<ubottu> xubuntu30w: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DarkmasterT> hi, i've tried several fixes from the ubuntu forum which had the same network card problem. none of them have worked
<DarkmasterT> the computer can see the ethernet but it still says no network devices available
<DarkmasterT> forget which command it was but it said the ethernet connection was unclaimed, 01:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
<DarkmasterT> every solution on the forum was marked SOLVED for that exact same above listed ethernet controller but didnt work, running Xubuntu 14.04.1
<DarkmasterT> guessing everyone is away or knows about as much about making a stupid Broadcom work as i do, lol
#xubuntu 2014-09-21
<xubuntu61w> Who make skype for linux ? is there any skype support for linux ?
<RobertJDohnert> Microsoft makes Skype for Linux and yes, Linux is supported for Skype
<xubuntu61w> skype tolde me to contact linux support.. i tought thye make skyep for linux too.
<DarkmasterT> anybody know how to get a Broadcom ethernet controller to work, no matter what it keeps saying it's unclaimed
<DarkmasterT> 01:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
<xubuntu61w> Is sombody know when a new skype for linux will be ready ?
<xubuntu61w> or where i can fin out about it ?
<koegs> do you want to install skype?
<DarkmasterT> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12120/getting-started-with-skype-for-linux
<xubuntu61w> Yes.. but they make new versions at this time with a new function and they tolde me it will be on all OS. And i wonder whn it isa ready for linux.
<DarkmasterT> that has how to install either the 32 or 64 bit version for linux
<xubuntu61w> I know.
<xubuntu61w> But skype support chat send me to linux support.
<koegs> what new function?
<DarkmasterT> if there isnt a new version on skype site or Ubuntu Software Center then it's not out yet
<xubuntu61w> http://blogs.microsoft.com/firehose/2014/08/20/new-skype-feature-sends-chat-notifications-only-to-the-device-youre-using/
<xubuntu61w> I will wait for a new version befor i install.
<DarkmasterT> knowing Microsoft it will take forever, so hopefully the linux version is maintained by somebody else, lol
<xubuntu61w> I also think linux version will be the last.
<xubuntu61w> It is starnge they dont know and told me to contact linux support instead.
<xubuntu61w> DarkmasterT: and who will that sombody else then microsoft be ?
<xubuntu61w> They send the last skype this summer.
<DarkmasterT> the ubuntu community, just like other software for linux
<xubuntu61w> I am not sure this function will be on linux. yet.. maybe next year or so.
<xubuntu61w> Is there any other programs  recoomended instead of skype ? I use skype only because many others do..
<kgb> 2 late now, but other program than skype is the installed-by-default Pidgin, the XMPP protocol and OTR encryption (the alternative being Psi and GnuPG encryption)
<xubuntu98w> when i restart  the computer after installing, what meens no caching pagages found ? is it something wrong with the installation ?
<holstein> xubuntu98w: in the browser?
<xubuntu98w> no in the black screen before the first start up.
<holstein> xubuntu98w: its just a "message" then? and everything is fine?
<xubuntu98w> yes
<holstein> xubuntu98w: i would ignore those unless there is a specific issue
<xubuntu98w> it is several lines show up.. the first time.
<holstein> xubuntu98w: sure.. if all seems well, i would ignore them
<xubuntu98w> maybe we usally dont see them.
<xubuntu98w> I forgot.. i installed lubuntu.. not xubunt now. i shud ignore them anyway i think.
<xubuntu98w> i use both os.
<holstein> xubuntu98w: they are both ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu98w: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu
<xubuntu98w> Are this messages meens somthing wrong ? it will be the same if i start over ?
<holstein> xubuntu98w: i dont think so friend..
<holstein> xubuntu98w: they are just that.. "Messages".. if something is wrong i would address it, other wise, just ignore them
<xubuntu98w> what is this caching packages ?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129402/no-caching-mode-page-present-when-usb-flash-disk-attached
<holstein> ^ could be that... if that is the "Message" you are seeing, xubuntu98w
<xubuntu98w> no caching pagages found.. but only on the first start up  in black screen..
<holstein> xubuntu98w: sure, friend. please read the linkn i just gave http://askubuntu.com/questions/129402/no-caching-mode-page-present-when-usb-flash-disk-attached
<holstein> xubuntu98w: that references that *exact* link with something to remove that message. otherwise, see above where i suggest ignoring it, if all seems fine
<xubuntu98w> I will try.. i think all is ok.. have seen simular messages before.
<holstein> xubuntu98w: there will be *many* messages at boot..
<xubuntu98w> i dont have to worry i think.
<holstein> xubuntu98w: dont think.. test, and research.. and see for sure
<souliaq> Xubuntu 14.04.1 32 bits, all updates applied until yesterday. Volume changes by itselft every 10 or 15 seconds. Any ideas?
<holstein> souliaq: no way its a stuck key? or control?
<danrik> if I install xubuntu 14.10 beta1 - can I upgrade to final from it when one comes out?
<cfhowlett> danrik, yes
<danrik> cfhowlett: awesome. gonna try it.
<cfhowlett> danrik, it IS beta ... you might want to consider virtualbox for testing
<danrik> cfhowlett: I can't install 14.04 for some reason. kernel panic.
<danrik> cfhowlett: https://cdn.mediacru.sh/DGObOxYW-667.jpg
<cfhowlett> danrik, !!!
<danrik> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> danrik, try 14.10
<cfhowlett> danrik, but ... you DID md5sum the .iso and the usb ... right?
<danrik> cfhowlett: um. I honestly didn't. but  I've tried xubuntu, then kubuntu and then gnobuntu 14.04. all failed with same message
<cfhowlett> danrik, ah, good enough.
<danrik> cfhowlett: and here's the guy with the same issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/489178/kernal-panic-on-fresh-14-04-install-on-barebone-brix-pro-i5-4570r
<cfhowlett> danrik, what are your hardware specs?
<danrik> cfhowlett: he says it was because of the kernel version or something.
<danrik> cfhowlett: gigabyte brix pro. haswell cpu, intel hd 5200 video.
<danrik> cfhowlett: 16gb ram.
<cfhowlett> danrik, right.  reading now.
<cfhowlett> danrik, wow.  quite surprised that a contemporary machine could throw that kind of error.
<cfhowlett> danrik, no doubt, you've got an enviable system there.  sorry but I can't help with a fix.
<danrik> cfhowlett: thanks:) specifically picked one because of Intel video and good floss driver. and now this thing:)
<cfhowlett> danrik, yeah, I feel for you.  My 2009 laptop is nearing retirement so I've been looking at hardware myself.
<xubuntu54w> hello
<xubuntu54w> i need a small advice please
<xubuntu54w> How to change whisker menu
<xubuntu54w> change sides of programs..
<xubuntu54w> all accesories etc on left side..
<lorenzo_> xubuntu54w try this: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8864
<lorenzo_> or if you want to switch to the "classic" menu, you can right click on the panel, select "add new items" and then "applications menu"
<vl4kn0> Hi, I have ubuntu 14.04.1 and screen lock does not work. I press the lock button and nothing happens. Is this a known issue?
<vl4kn0> Ah, nevermind. I disabled light-locker in the xfce4 settings. It's working now.
<Italia> Hello i have a compaq mini 700el.ù
<Italia> but the wi-fi can't star.
<xubuntu50w> I am having problems with screen and mouse freezing after 10 minutes or so of each login and have to reboot over and over again. I have an HP ENVY 15t j100 quad laptop with an NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 740M Graphics with 2048MB of dedicated video memory. Running xubuntu 13.x. Any ideas what this may be? It's a new install a week ago.
<holstein> xubuntu50w: i would try a more current/supported version of ubuntu.. 14.04 would be my suggestion.. try the available proprietary drivers.. you should find them in the drivers tab of the sources GUI
<mikislav> hallo, I would like ask how to find out if my intel graphic card (G610M) work correctly on my Xubuntu 14.04? Thanx
<pleia2> intel is well-supported, if you really want to be sure you can load up a live session and see how it goes
<mikislav> thanx ... I needed to now for sure:)
<recon_lap> hi, Just wondering if anyone could help me with mounting my samsung galaxy grand phone's files on xubuntu?
<pleia2> recon_lap: what are you having trouble with?
<recon_lap> mtp-detect Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.libmtp version: 1.1.6 No raw devices found.
<recon_lap> the phone does not want to mount it's fs, and I'd like to copy off my photos
<pleia2> is the phone set to data sharing mode?
<pleia2> should be 2 options when you plug it in
<recon_lap> pleia2: not sure, but I'm sharing its mobile broadband
<superkuh> I run Xubuntu 14.04 w/Ubuntu MATE desktop environment. I used to run the same on 12.04.A few weeks ago I upgraded to 14.04. I began to have constant, seemingly random, segfaults in my file managers (Caja, Thunar). I installed debug symbols, etc, and the backtraces on the crashes all point to memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator. These crashes are so frequent as to make desktop use infuriating.
<superkuh> I have documented the issue at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484 . Anyone have any ideas on where or who I submit this bug to?
<pleia2> recon_lap: I don't remember the exact language it uses, but when I plug my android in it will give me an option to switch to being mountable which allows it to be detected by the mtp application
<superkuh> And yes, I have run memtest a few times. My RAM is fine. It is only caja/thunar/gmain that segfault.
<pleia2> superkuh: ubuntu-bug thunar
<pleia2> etc
<recon_lap> pleia2: mine does nothing when I plug it in. and is obsessed with connecting to wifi networks
<pleia2> superkuh: you're not using a standard configuration, so there isn't really a team/place to report it that can look at it at a higher level
<pleia2> superkuh: so you just have to report against specific applications it's segfaulting on
<superkuh> Alright. Thanks for the tip.
<pleia2> recon_lap: not sure what to tell you :(
<recon_lap> pleia2: yep, seems a lot of people have issues with mtp
<recon_lap> and andriod devices
<pleia2> I don't love it (usb block mounting was so much easier), but I've not had any real issues
<pleia2> lucky I guess :)
<superkuh> On the bugs.launchpad.etc.etc page for thunar it says, " Bugs are tracked in Xfce Bugzilla."
<pleia2> superkuh: use the ubuntu-bug tool
<pleia2> open up a terminal, run: ubuntu-bug thunar
<pleia2> it knows where to submit the bug :)
<superkuh> Ah. Excellent. Thanks again.
<columbusgate1492> is there a specific channel for developers
<knome> #xubuntu-devel is the channel for development issues, but if you have a support question, this is the right channel
<columbusgate1492> okay thanks
<ChaseTrains> zup knome, how's it hanging?
<knome> ChaseTrains, hmm?
<ChaseTrains> knome: wut?
<ChaseTrains> is this network full of people with autism or wtf is going on? Same reaction in pretty much every channel.
<ChaseTrains> even the guys in #wrongplanet do better
<ChaseTrains> so autistic that they're normal
<brainwash> superkuh: this looks somewhat familiar. what does "apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0" return?
<superkuh> http://pastebin.com/01UYkrga
<brainwash> ok, so you are up-do-date
<brainwash> this bug has been fixed some time ago -> bug 1203296
<ubottu> bug 1203296 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203296
<superkuh> There are many such generic memory corruption bugs.
<superkuh> I am not so sure they are all related.
<superkuh> But yes, that looks very close.
<superkuh> Ah, yeah, I've read this before.
<superkuh> But back then I thought it was a Caja exclusive thing.
<superkuh> Looks like I'm running the version with the "fix". 2.24.23-0ubuntu1.1
<brainwash> superkuh: did you already try to reproduce it in a different test environment? like using a different user account or booting into live mode?
<superkuh> No. Neither had occurred to me. I will try to get it to happen as a different user.
<xubuntu87w> Hello
<ahklerner> hi
<xubuntu87w> JUST DOWNLOADed xubuntu12.04 I cannot get the mic to work on skype
<xubuntu87w> I have checked the sound system and everything looks in order
<ahklerner> 12.04 is an older version of xubuntu
<xubuntu87w> but when I make a test call cannot get the mic to work although I can hear
<xubuntu87w> yes ok
<ahklerner> did you make sure the mic is not muted?
<xubuntu87w> I did
<ahklerner> are you running xubuntu live or installed ?
<xubuntu87w> installed
<ahklerner> in your volume control did you change the profile to duplex?
<xubuntu87w> analogue stereo duplex
<xubuntu87w> Thanks
<ahklerner> after the change to duplex on the input devices tab you should be able to unmute and then see the progress bar move when you make noise
<xubuntu87w> The bar does not move and in the input port:analogue input
<ahklerner> and you did click the little speaker icon on that tab to unmute?
<xubuntu87w> it is not on mute
<xubuntu87w> in the input devices the port should be on the analogue input?
<ahklerner> that is what mine says
<ahklerner> but i do not use skype
<xubuntu887> hello anyone?
<xubuntu887> anyone here?
<xubuntu887> pls respond
<xubuntu887> :'(
<xubuntu887> bye installation is odone
<xubuntu887> done
#xubuntu 2015-09-14
<neonsun> hello there! I am very new with Ubuntu - installing it for the very first time. I need a bit of support about the graphic display - do I have a graphic driver or sth like that as an opportunity? Cause it's quite unuseful right now, during the instalation. Thank you! :)
<cfhowlett> neonsun, more details ....
<neonsun> the machine is very old one - Gateway. I am helping a friend and dont know the exact age of the chipset. It was under Win XP and running well. Now, still installing Xubuntu, it offered me support via the channel so I'm here.
<cfhowlett> !details | neonsun
<ubottu> neonsun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<neonsun> the display is reddish and noisy. I guess it's gonna offer me some opportunity to repair it after it's all over with the settings?
<cfhowlett> neonsun, old computer?  desktop?
<neonsun> laptop, thank you
<cfhowlett> I would bet anything it's not an ubuntu issue, the gpu card is old and failing.
<neonsun> i am sure it is not ubuntu :)
<neonsun> yes, but would there be any chance to install something additional after it?
<cfhowlett> if the CARD is failing, what do you think you're going to install to fix it?
<neonsun> cfhowlett i mentioned i never used linux before. i am just hoping and that is my question - if you may supose sth for me to help?
<cfhowlett> I propose you go to your local computer salvage shop and buy a replacement card.
<cfhowlett> or learn to live with off-center coloring in the display.
<medicijnman> how do i disable online help after pressing f1 in xfce-terminal?
<jani__> jojo
<jani_> sl
<jani_> jo
<noorxbyte> Hellow
<noorxbyte> anybody there?
<sak> hello
<noorxbyte> i'm having some problems
<slickymasterWork> !hi | noorxbyte
<ubottu> noorxbyte: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<noorxbyte> i changed my session to xfce and now can't change back to xubuntu session
<sak> Are you referring to the login session?
<noorxbyte> yes
<sak> you don't see the xubuntu session option in the session changer?
<noorxbyte> I can't change back. "xubuntu session" is selected in the login screen
<noorxbyte> but logins to xfce4
<sak> hmmmm, sound like you might have removed the xubuntu-desktop session by accident. Try this #sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, see what happens
<noorxbyte> xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<noorxbyte> help?
<sak> one sec
<sak> In the mean time, update your initramfs, #sudo update-initramfs -u
<noorxbyte> done
<noorxbyte> now what?
<sak> restart
<noorxbyte> ok
<noorxbyte> brb
<noorxbyte> is logout ok?
<noorxbyte> i'm back
<noorxbyte> and it did not work
<sak> Can you remember what steps you took when you installed xfce4?
<noorxbyte> i did not "install"
<noorxbyte> tonight i just saw that option in the login screen
<sak> Something happened to your system that caused this. That is what we are trying to find out. Nothing appears without action
<sak> We may need to check the log files of your display manager. If xubuntu is installed, then perhaps the lightdm manager is not properly loading it.
<sak> If anyone else is on this chat feel free to jump in
<noorxbyte> so please suggest a fix
<sak> First we have to find the problem, otherwise we will be shooting in the dark.
<sak> Is this a production system noorxbyte?
<noorxbyte> u mean?
<flocculant> noorxbyte: does it login to xfce even though you've reset session to xubuntu - or does it just look like xfce
<noorxbyte> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<noorxbyte> this gives me the output "xubuntu"
<flocculant> ok - so it just 'looks' odd
<noorxbyte> but it does not look like before
<flocculant> yep - you can remove the xfce4 folder from config
<noorxbyte> config file where
<flocculant> but you'll have to do so logged out
<flocculant> so logout, got to a vt ctrl+alt+f1 then login there
<noorxbyte> i did not understand fully
<flocculant> then rm -r .config/xfce4
<flocculant> you have to logout of the gui - login to a virtual terminal - then run that
<flocculant> then logout of that, then ctrl+alt+f7 and login to the desktop
<noorxbyte> lemme try that
<sak> flocculant, I see xfce4 in my config folder. I have Xubuntu installed, but I don't see xubuntu, just the xfce. Aren't they the same?
<flocculant> seems that logging into xfce overrides xubuntu - never did suss out why
<sak> Ok, I see lxsession, openbox and xfce
<flocculant> and yes you should have .config/xfce4
<sak> And if one removed xfce4?
<flocculant> it'll be rebuilt when you login again
<drc> sak: When you log back in it will automagically re-constitute itself with the defaults.
<flocculant> though as drc alludes - you lose any customisation you've done
<sak> And where are these defaults?
<flocculant> not sure
<Pici> /36/36
<drc>  /etc/skel, usually
<noorxbyte> ok done
<sak> So, when a new ubunt system is installed, the default desktop setup is, "what you see when logged in", stored in the /etc/skel file.
<noorxbyte> thanks
<drc> basically, yes
<sak> noorxbyte, it worked?
<noorxbyte> i deleted the xfce4 folder from .config
<noorxbyte> and it reset the UI
<noorxbyte> what was your suggestion sak?
<sak> noorxbyte, if all else failed, I was going to suggested a re-installation of xubuntu, by removing it and reinstalling. Glad I didn't
<sak> thanks flocculant and drc
<drc> np...enjoy :)
<noorxbyte> thanks all
<flocculant> noorxbyte: welcome
<flocculant> sak: rarely is there any reason to reinstall the OS
<sak> Glad that is fact flocculant
<drc> But there are times (been there, done that, messed it up real bad)... :(
<flocculant> yep
<sak> lol
<cousteau> what was the package I had to uninstall to have dead_acute + C (or compose ' C) produce a c with acute rather than a ç?
<cousteau> it was something about the input method...  someone here or in #xfce told me to remove some useless annoying package and that did the trick
<cousteau> hint: it was IBUS-something, I think...
<bazhang> !find ibus
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-ibus-1.0, ibus, ibus-anthy, ibus-anthy-dev, ibus-chewing, ibus-chewing-dbg, ibus-dbg, ibus-doc, ibus-gtk, ibus-gtk3 (and 120 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ibus&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<cousteau> uninstalled ibus ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3; no luck...
<cousteau> Oh, seems that I just need to restart all applications in order to get them worked as intended :)
<cousteau> brb
<cousteau> yaaay!  it works!  ććććć
<cousteau> btw ibus is dumb >:(
<bazhang> not for those that need it, really
<emnz> hello
<emnz> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install xubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso on virtualbox (windows 7 64bit), but I get error "Installer crashed", just before select time zone screen
<emnz> I installed ubuntu 15.04 with no issue on same machine
<GridCube> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> ^ check taht the iso is properly downloaded
<GridCube> also try starting a live session
<emnz> GridCube: awesome thank you
<emnz> my download manager can check the hash, any idea how to find out what it is in windows?
<emnz> dont have linux to run terminal with
<bazhang> !md5
<emnz> np I scrolled down and see the windows suggestions
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<emnz> my file is corrupted yes, great, thank you guys
<ozbluenose> Hello.  Is there anybody here?
<emnz> maybe
<knome> ozbluenose, if you have a support question, just ask it
<ozbluenose> Hello emnz.  I'm looking for some help with xubuntu.  An update I just tried to install told me there isn't enough space in the /boot partition.  I'm a novice here.  My drive has only xubuntu on it.  There is over 250 GB of space in the other partitions.  I installed xubuntu recently and let it do its own thing, including partitions.  Any ideas how to solve it?
<bazhang> remove some of the older kernels ozbluenose
<emnz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/495941/software-updater-needs-more-disk-space
<ozbluenose> Thank you emnz and bazhang for that.  I'll go through that now.  Regards.
<Player1> hi guys! I'm having an issue where evience isn't respecting my touchpad scroll inversion... any ideas?
<Player1> It's really getting to me when I'm in class and my book scrolls the opposite way of everything else on my computer lol
<knome> Player1, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=178325
<Player1> Allright cool I'm about to try this
<Player1> should I leave my horizontal delta alone
<Player1> if I want that to be uninverted?
<knome> i have no idea.
<Player1> Okay and if I don't have an xorg.conf.d is it gonna wreck shit if I make one?
<Player1> *stuff
<Player1> Another reason I'm hesitant to try that is my scrolling is inverted, just not in the one program.
<knome> Player1, please remember that this channel is family-friendly and adjust the language accordingly
<Player1> Yeah I corrected my self for that reason, I apologize... Old habits and whatnot. :3
<knome> (x)ubuntu doesn't create xorg.conf by default but if you need one, you can create one and if it's sane, it doesn't break anything
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Player1> thanks knome
<LolPodOne> Hello
<LolPodOne> Version Xubuntu 15.04 ? Release ?
<bekks> LolPodOne: Whats your actual question? :)
<LolPodOne> My question is Send of the Mail
<LolPodOne> bekks: My question is Send of the Mail
<bekks> LolPodOne: So can you rephrase it, to actually ask a specific question?
<LolPodOne> Send Mail using "mail"
<drc> LolPodOne: What's your native language?
<LolPodOne> Italian :(
<drc> !it | LolPodOne
<ubottu> LolPodOne: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LolPodOne> Thanks ;)
<drc> You're Welcome
<LolPodOne> The Italian group is offline:(
<bekks> No, there are 49 nicks online in #ubuntu-it
<drc> !patience | LolPodOne
<ubottu> LolPodOne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LolPodOne> no one answers
<LolPodOne> Sorry
<drc> We'll try and help here, but you will have to do better at asking your question, appearently no one here understands what you are trying to ask.
<drc> And now we'll never know :)
<jodanpotasu> hello can i ask u for something?
<knome> that's what this channel is for
<jodanpotasu> oh cool i have some problem with basics  - cron
<jodanpotasu> im trying to set cron every day to echo "ass" :D
<knome> ...
<jodanpotasu> its not joke
<jodanpotasu> im learning
<jodanpotasu> im typing in console crontab -e
<jodanpotasu> then 19 23 * * * user echo "ass" but it is not works
<jodanpotasu> why?
<jodanpotasu> it should every day at 23:19
<Unit193> You'll need somewhere for it to drop that, so for example you can redirect it to a file or install exim4 and heirloom-mailx
<jodanpotasu> ahh i didnt know i cant in that way use it, installing exm4 and second program allow me to do in that way?
<Unit193> Where did you really expect to see it?  That'll give you 'system mail', so you can type `mail` and see this message.
<jodanpotasu> i really expect to run command "redshift -O" every day but i cant, so i have to put this to some file?
<Unit193> Due to a bug in redshift perhaps?  lp 1449421, lp 1480237, lp 1480526 or another: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449421 in redshift (Ubuntu) "redshift needs a configuration file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480237 in redshift (Ubuntu) "Redshift doesn't autostart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480526 in redshift (Ubuntu) "although I have installed the redshift widget and redshift itself, it does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480526
<jodanpotasu> oh thank you so much for that links but still i wanna learn cron, is that even possible to run command like mine?
<jodanpotasu> or i really have to put them into file?
<drc> jodanpotasu: Whay not try someting cron specific...like http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cron ?
<jodanpotasu> i will thank u so much  ;)
<bet0x> Where is located the git repo for the xubuntu project?
<knome> there is no single git repo
<knome> what are you looking for exactly?
#xubuntu 2015-09-15
<Nounours> Hello, I have a question about ssd and xubuntu
<Atmic671> #weechat
<Atmic671> close
 * bet0x is happy with XUbuntu
<polyvisual_> good morning, I've been looking at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ for a xubuntu core 15.10 build but can't find it; can somebody point me in the right direction?
<Unit193> It's not built there (yet)
<polyvisual_> ah, ok. I notice it can be installed via the mini.iso and I see there are wily beta builds for xubuntu, what are the plans for xubuntu core?
<Unit193> There's pending merge requests to be reviewed to get Xubuntu Core built as an official ISO too.
<polyvisual_> great, thanks, I'll keep an eye for it.
<pjotter> Hi. Does anyone know a way to make notes remember it's position and size. Everytime I log in, the notes gets placed in the middel of the screen and I have to manually relocate them.
<pjotter> All over sudden the arrangement of my icons on the desktop isn't saved anymore. Maybe this changed with some update? Anyone know how to fix that?
<hakan> hi
<pjotter> Hello everybody. Today I suddenly noticed that the icons on my desktop are being rearranged at every startup. Does anybody else noticed this?
<pjotter> Xubuntun 14.04.03 LTS
<pjotter> hi Marqeaux
<Dobalina> Hi, I have a dead computer but good hard drive. The hard drive was partitioned for Xubuntu and for Wind.Vista. I would now like to remove my Xubuntu files from it... Plugged in as an external hard drive, where do the files exist? Can I access them from a windows machine? Thanks, Mr. Dobalina
<Azelphur> Dobalina: do you want to delete the files or the partition? by remove do you mean copy?
<cfhowlett> Dobalina, did you install ubuntu with the "windows  installer" aka wubi?
<Dobalina> I am trying to retrieve files, pics/docs, etc. from the old hard drive i now have hooked up to a PC. It's only seeing the PC files currently.
<cfhowlett> Dobalina, again: how exactly did you install?
<Dobalina> I installed xubuntu off a cd.
<Dobalina> not through windows.
<Azelphur> Dobalina: Windows cannot read ext4 partitions, easiest way to get at those files is by using a ubuntu live cd
<Azelphur> which I assume you have since you installed off a xubuntu cd :)
<Dobalina> Makes sense and what I figured. Thanks everyone-just a moment of panic as the old machine died.
<Azelphur> Dobalina: let this be a lesson to you, if it's important it should be backed up in at least 3 places. :)
<Dobalina> yep, most of it is, but I need a more rigorous backup schedule. again, thanks for the help.
<xubuntu929> How to get a cloudserver on my Xubuntu desktop?
<Azelphur> cloudserver?
<xubuntu929> I mean, how to use webdav under Xubuntu 14.4, which program best to use?
<Azelphur> WebDAV is a protocol, it does so many different things and there are a wide array of services that use it, you really need to be more specific about what you want
<Azelphur> Your question is akin to "how to use HTTP under Xubuntu 14.4"
<xubuntu929> I want to synchronise my maps and files with those in the cloud
<knome> (fwiw, there is no xubuntu 14.4, only xubuntu 14.04)
<Azelphur> xubuntu929: Do you have some cloud service you've signed up for, or do you want to run your own?
<xubuntu929> Yes I know, 14.04. I have a cloud service
<Azelphur> what service is it?
<xubuntu929> Strato Hidrive
<Azelphur> xubuntu929: I believe Thunar can access WebDAV shares
<Azelphur> try opening Thunar, pressing ctrl+L, then entering davs://user:password@host.name/path
<xubuntu929> Okay, I'll try. Many thanks!
<Azelphur> xubuntu929: it also seems Strato supports SFTP too, which will definitely work in Thunar
<Azelphur> for dav, try something like davs://user:password@webdav.hidrive.strato.com
<Azelphur> for sftp, sftp://user@sftp.hidrive.strato.com should work too, good luck :)
<xubuntu929> Thank you!
<xubuntu16o> Привет всем есть с России кто нить?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu16o
<ubottu> xubuntu16o: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu54i> hello
<xubuntu54i> currently instaling, stuck at "Detecting file systems..."
<emnz> hi, please provide more information
<xubuntu54i> xubuntu 15.04,  instaling from USB, at first it has booted live CD, I'm currently writing from it, but instalation wont go on
<xubuntu54i> down there says "detcting file systems..."
<xubuntu54i> last "auto command" is "system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b"
<gkrisl> .
#xubuntu 2015-09-16
<jjlava> Hi all, question for you experts about wireless USB N adapters that plug and play with Xubuntu Trusty Tahr
<holstein> jjlava: well, nothing about ubuntu/xubuntu/linux will prevent anything from working on it.. i say, try your best to research the chipset.. and, save the reciepts..
<holstein> these days, most should "just work", but, if they dont promise linux support, it can be challening.. and the companies can change the chipsets, or versions, and they dont have to release that info.. just windows drivers for all chipsets..
<jjlava> holstein, thanks... understood. I've Googled and found at least a couple that seem to work well from TP-Link and Panda, but the referenced articles were from a couple years ago
<holstein> well, the chipset is the issue
<jjlava> Is there any particular USB adapter with a chipset that works out of the box with Xubuntu right now that you are aware of?
<bazhang> !hcl | jjlava have a check
<ubottu> jjlava have a check: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jjlava> Thank you bazhang and ubottu. I will do that
<jjlava> Good evening/day to all
<axsk> hi
<axsk> I cant find any option to customize my xfce clock ? i want it to show date, day, week, month etc?
<axsk> in lxde I used strftime
<axsk> 15.04
<knome> "xfce clock"? the clock in the panel?
<knome> try right-clicking and selecting options
<axsk> yes that clock
<cfhowlett> my default is the orage clock, not xfce.
<axsk> i tried right clickingg to find option.
<knome> with orage, you have the customization options available immediately, with the clock applet, go to format -> custom format
<axsk> thats what i have mentioned above
<axsk> when I right click on it it gives me indicator plugin options
<axsk> not clock options
<knome> right-click -> properties is available for both applets
<axsk> those properties are not of clock but indicator panel
<knome> i don't know which clock you have in the indicator area, but that's not the one used by default in xubuntu
<knome> try adding the clock or orage clock applet to your panel.
<axsk> i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and then i magically have a clock
<axsk> i did not added removed anything
<axsk> i can show youu screenshot if want
<knome> maybe you had something installed before you installed xubuntu-desktop
<axsk> lubuntu
<knome> that's of no use really - just add the clock or orage clock applet
<axsk> hows that suuppose to break xubuntu?
<knome> lubuntu might have installed some package that added the clock in the indicator area
<knome> i don't say that's breaking at all
<knome> it's just different
<axsk> ok
<axsk> orage give me everything
<knome> you can likely hide the clock from the indicator area by going to the indicator area settings
<axsk> thanks kno
<axsk> thanks knome
<axsk> knome = kde + gnome? :-p
<knome> nope.
<axsk> ok
<skn> hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu along win 8, but it doesn't work out-of-the-box with this computer. looks like i need to make partition, so what is the right type for partition? thanks
<GridCube> !uefi | skn
<ubottu> skn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<skn> ok, thanks
<Krytexo> Hi there ! I got a problem, can someone help me ?
<knome> ask and find out
<Krytexo> I just installed the last Xubuntu for work, but I can't connect my PC (Lenovo Yoga 3 14) to the Wifi : "wifi is disabled by hardware switch"
<knome> so... have you turned wifi on with the hardware switch?
<Krytexo> Nothing happend
<Krytexo> up !
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Krytexo: make sure, its not something simple, where, you need to work a funtion key..
<Krytexo> !wifi doesn't work.. I'll try to find something on link
<ubottu> Krytexo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu65o> #list
<knome> xubuntu65o, hello?
<knome> ok
#xubuntu 2015-09-17
<teks> Hi. just installed xubuntu 14.04.03, I have a dircolors issue on xfce-terminal, here's a sshot http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-17-09-2015-163904.php
<teks> on the left gnome-terminal, on right xfce-terminal, same background colors.
<teks> same LS_COLORS env var
<teks> why xfce-terminal has different colors? how can change it?
<cfhowlett> teks, preferences
<cfhowlett> teks, you could do colors > presets > load presets.  I prefer green on black, but that's just me.
<teks> cfhowlett: I think this is coloring of ls command, controlled by dircolors command and LS_COLORS env var. I cant set these on colors tab of terminal preferences
<teks> yet somehow, xfce terminal displays differently, and can't see how it does that
<teks> yes, the problem was terminal's palette settings. sorry for noise
<cfhowlett> teks, exactly how did you solve?
<teks> when you hover over the palette with mouse, color names appear as tooltip. white was mapped to dark gray, blue was mapped to some other dark color, then I realised palette was very changed. so i cleared terminal's settings under ~/.config/terminal/*
<cfhowlett> That there is some good detective work, Lou!
<teks> I didn't know the palette worked like that. one can simply map any color to predefined color names
<teks> can I save my color settings under a new preset name?
<cfhowlett> teks probably.  checking now, i think you can do a custom color preset
<teks> this is xubuntu 14.04 btw, not latest xfce
<cfhowlett> teks YES>  Palette
<cfhowlett> The terminal provides the application running inside with a palette of 16 colors. You can customize these colors using the 16 color buttons. To show the palette combinations, run xfce4-terminal --color-table in a window.
<teks> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! teks
<krytarik> teks: To answer your question, have a look at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-art/xubuntu-artwork/vivid/revision/282#usr/share/xfce4/terminal/colorschemes/xubuntu-dark.theme
<teks> krytarik: did my response appear in channel?
<krytarik> Nope. :D
<teks> krytarik: yeah, figured that. but could not make it load from ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/...
<krytarik> teks: Didn't try if it works user-specific too yet.
<teks> I guess it's not possible to create custom local themes, only one nameless color scheme stored in ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<krytarik> teks: Yep, doesn't work there.
<xubuntu18w> Boa tarde! Gostaria de entrender melhor sobre uso do pidgin para facebook
<slickymasterWork> !pt | xubuntu18w
<ubottu> xubuntu18w: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nikos_> Hi, I have a problem with abiword not opening, I'd appreciate any help.
<nikos_> the terminal gives me: abiword: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bekks> !find libwayland-egl.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libwayland-egl.so.1 does not exist in vivid
<bekks> nikos_: Which Ubuntu do you have, exactly?
<nikos_> xubuntu
<nikos_> I tried to install acestream and possibly some libraries messed up
<nikos_> tried to install libwayland-egl1-mesa_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_i386.deb, but it has conflict with xserver-xorg-lts-vivid.
<drc> nikos_: 1) which version of Xubuntu do you have, 2) What makes you think " possibly some libraries messed up"?
<bekks> 3) and why do you try to manually install libraries which arent in the repos?
<nikos_> 14.04 and as I said some days ago I tried to install acestream, today abiword don't open.
<drc> 4) how did you attempt to install acestream (wharever that is), it's not in the repos?
<nikos_> no it's not,I installed  acestream-engine_2.0.8-1raring6_i386.deb
<nikos_> as I said I can't install the libwayland-egl.so.1,any ideas?
<bekks> nikos_: Answer question 1 please, first.
<bekks> Then 2, 3 and 4. :)
<nikos_> I'm sure the package was safe,but had some conflict with libwayland-egl.so.1
<nikos_> if i try to remove xserver-xorg-lts-vivid through synaptic it asks me to remove a lot more so I did'nt
<bekks> nikos_: Answer the questions please...
<drc> OK, if you can't be bothered to asnwer the questions asked, I can't be bothered either...I'm out
<nikos_> which question I didn't answer???
<nikos_> please read again!
<bekks> 0917 214137 < drc> nikos_: 1) which version of Xubuntu do you have, 2) What makes you think " possibly some libraries messed up"?
<bekks> 0917 214252 < bekks> 3) and why do you try to manually install libraries which arent in the repos?
<bekks> 0917 214333 < drc> 4) how did you attempt to install acestream (wharever that is), it's not in the repos?
<bekks> Four questions, none answered yet.
<nikos_> 1.[22:43],2.[22:43],3,4 first I installed the repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ and then tried to install acestream
<bekks> nikos_: Thats not an answer to the first question.
<bekks> Which Xubuntu version do you use?
<nikos_> 14.04
<bekks> Then why are you trying to install a package which is not intended to be used on 14.04?
<bekks> And that repo URL is invalid.
<nikos_> what do you mean
<bekks> You have 14.04m called Trusty, while you are trying to install a package for Raring.
<nikos_> can't I install other repos?
<bekks> Thats not intended and will cause problems.
<xubuntu397> hi all !!
<bekks> nikos_: You should not install packages for OTHER releases than you have.
<xubuntu397> can anyone help me?
<bekks> xubuntu397: How are we supposed to know that without you asking a question?
<nikos_> yes I know it caused problems,thats why I'm here!!!
<xubuntu397> i 'd like t install usb adapter wifi in my laptop but i don't know how
<nikos_> not for punishment!
<xubuntu397> I have D-link DWA 131 E1
<bekks> nikos_: No one punishes you for anything, stop that nonsense.
<xubuntu397> ??
<bekks> xubuntu397: Which chipset does that thing have?
<zarch5> hello all
<knome> hello
<zarch5> I'm facing an issue with Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<zarch5> updated a little today, including kernel  ( 3.13.0-63-generic )  and now I cannot pass the  lightdm login
<zarch5> password is correct  (I'm connected in console and via "SSH -X")  but it's a famous problem of "login loop"
<zarch5> I checked on many forums such as StackOverflow but the solutions didn't help
<zarch5> I wish I just knew what log file to check
<knome> so... what did those instruct you to do then?
<zarch5> for what I can remember...
<zarch5> chown $USER:$USER .Xauthority  (and optionally  .ICEauthority )
<knome> have you logged in as root graphically?
<zarch5> check PATH for presence of   /sbin  ...
<zarch5> I didn't try that in 15 years, no  :)
<knome> ok
<knome> try removing ~/.cache unless you've done that already
<zarch5> lemme try that cache...
<zarch5> I wipe it all ?
<zarch5> worth  374 MB   lol
<zarch5> done
<zarch5> doesn't help yet
<zarch5> I restart  lightdm
<zarch5> nope...
<zarch5> I checked  .profile  too   ...untouched for years
<zarch5> .xsession-errors  is totally empty
<Unit193> zarch5: It wouldn't be .xsession-errors, it'd be ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log (or /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log in your case)
<Unit193> You can also just rm those two files, don't have to chown them.
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<zarch5> I know well, about the terminals, otherwise I'd be Knoppixing or something  :)
<zarch5> thanks...  I check the logs
<zarch5> right now I'm both logged in Term 1 and remotely via a  ssh -X
<zarch5> in  auth.log  I see hints about PAM issues
<zarch5> pam_kwallet.so  would be faulty...
<gkrisl_> exit
<zarch5> thanks to those who tried to help me
<zarch5> reminder of my problem:  impossible to enter desktop manager session from  lightdm  on 14.04 LTS
<krytarik> zarch5: Tried the Guest session yet?
<zarch5> in the update, the config file  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  gets that line  session-wrapper=/etc/lightdm/Xsession  which might be useful in some universe but that is better replaced by  greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<zarch5> you bet the guest session is one of the first thing you try  ...at least in the first hour
<zarch5> I've been on this for 5 hours
<zarch5> the reason why it's a problem from hell is that you get no error message in any log file
<zarch5> authentications say you got access granted
<zarch5> lightdm log says that no session required the display
<zarch5> can you believe that a release config file feature a line such as  " autologin-user=username "
#xubuntu 2015-09-18
<hijodedios_> hi
<Pwnna> are there any issues with xubuntu15.10 that i should know about?
<iamsad> Morning
<iamsad> somebody know how can i solve youtube html5 problem? I get "an error occurred" error but i setup everything to html5 and tested it on youtube.com/html5. every box is green
<iamsad> on Linux Mint it works without problem
<cfhowlett> iamsad, install google chrome - should work perfectly
<iamsad> cfhowlett: nothing other solution?
<iamsad> interesting because it works with ff on other linux distro
<iamsad> re
<pc_> hey
<knome> hello
<pc_> do you guys know how to make usb install using xubuntu
<pc_> btw i dont have the admin passwd
<OldXbntu> So?
<teks> I used Win32DiskImager on windows to create bootable usb stick
<sergio-br2> firefox using 1.7 GiB ram
<sergio-br2> and it's somewhat slow to respond
<sergio-br2> 12 tabs opened
<sergio-br2> memory leak?
<sergio-br2> I closed it and opened again, restore the previous session, it's using now only 340 MB
<sergio-br2> go in about:memory
<sergio-br2> click in Minimize memory usage, and then click many times in Measure, you will see memory usage increase lol
<sergio-br2> i guess it's a but in the about:memory page, heh
<sergio-br2> 50% usage in this page
<sergio-br2> *it's a bug
<xubuntu365> hi people , just installing xubuntu por first time , and this shows up lol
<xubuntu365> ok, too much errors related to glib and gobjects ..
<xubuntu365> and python too.. how is possible in an installation from scratch with the lastest 15.04 Live DVD & install disc having so much issues ? ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365, you DID md5sum that .iso before you burned it?  and md5sum'd the USB after you burned it?  right?
<bnscv> hello everyone, linux newbie here, there is any alternatives to NetLimiter in Linux? a program that I can see my download/upload speed per program and limit each one individually?
<xubuntu365> cfhowlett:  no usb in here, just direct downloaded from xubuntu main website and went into installation
<cfhowlett> so you did NOT perform the recommended integrity check and could very easily have installed from corrupted .iso ...
<cfhowlett> which would lead to unpredictable results ...
<flocculant> xubuntu365: what do you mean - you downloaded and went into installation?  how have you done that?
<xubuntu365> exactly, but you could be right or not . This looks like something is not going ok according to python : /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:131: Warning: Source ID 48224 was not found when attempting to remove it
<xubuntu365> flocculant: lets be logical. 1 - i downloaded , 2 - i burned an ISO 3- im installing
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365, 2.  verify the .iso           FTFY
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | xubuntu365
<ubottu> xubuntu365: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<flocculant> cfhowlett: yep +1 to that
<xubuntu365> ok, thanks, but i would even bet md5sum is correct
<cfhowlett> let's be logical and NOT bet on something so important  :)
<flocculant> cfhowlett: just wondered if it was somehow wubi - the statement didn't make sense
<flocculant> anyway - md5sum for sure
 * cfhowlett smites flocculant for uttering the forbidden word of curse ...
<flocculant> hah
<cfhowlett> and if he DID ***i, shame on him.  wubi is confirmed to break ubuntu after 13.10 and should never be seen, mentioned or used.  IMHO
<xubuntu365> as soon as i finish my installation i will make the md5check, and if not correct i assume my mistake, but... what if md5sum is right ?  nmwidgets.py would be full of issues ,and GTK main libraries are trying to remove non existent objects
<flocculant> xubuntu365: if you're getting errors - why are you continuing?
<roniez> anybody here can help me with irssi + ssl?
<roniez> i keep getting handshake failed and protocal unknown
<Pici> roniez: are you connecting to the irc server on a port that offers ssl?
<xubuntu661> hello
<xubuntu661> im currently installing xubuntu at my machine
<xubuntu661> is it normal that the screen blacks out in the middle of the installation or is it just me? any help would be appreciated :)
<xubuntu661> hello?
<sergio-br2> nvidia xubuntu661 ?
<xubuntu661> amd
<xubuntu661> it now continues and is downloading language packs
<xubuntu661> cool thing about installing linux is you can basically browse the web while waiting for the os to install :D
<xubuntu29w> i just got a new printer  an HP laserjet 1102w
<xubuntu29w> and I am having troublle gettin it to print.  can anybody help?
<xubuntu29w> Tha is an  HP laserjet P1102w
<Cagelin> Hi. I hope somebody can help me with this. I'm trying to create a dual-boot between Windows 10 and Xubuntu (running 15.10 beta). During boot, I get the following error : usb 2/3: error reading descriptor, error -110. This keeps going on for a while but it boots afterwards. However, my mouse and keyboard are completely dead. Everything functions as normal in Windows. The strange part: When I select advanced startup options during boot and select the 4.1.0 k
<Cagelin> When I reboot my PC when everything is stuck, I'm stuck on my POST screen with an error code of 99. My motherboard is an MSI z97 Gaming 7. According to the manual, this has something to do with input devices
<Cagelin> However, once booted back into Windows, everything starts working again.
<Cagelin> Any tips/pointers are greatly appriciated!
<Cagelin> Oh, finally found the actual error messages.
<Cagelin> Sep 18 20:57:52 harold-dev kernel: [   11.126989] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/all, error -110
<Cagelin> Sep 18 20:58:03 harold-dev kernel: [   21.366934] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/all, error -110
<chris66> Hi! is somone here good at screen configuration?
<chris66> someone?
<chris66> need help with screen config
<knome> why not ask the question and find out?
<chris66> good idea:)
<chris66> well, so I installed Xubuntu on my laptop, I have another larger screen I want to use, it's more easy on my eyes, so I plugged it i and turned the laptop screen off in settings and using the larger screen as primary. the problem is that when I reboot, it seem to have forgotten this and both screens are on again, I never get to the login because both screens are plain white and they just stand there. I think this is some
<chris66> missconfiguration, because this has worked on Ubuntu. any ideas?
<chris66> the thing is, I have to unplug the larger screen everytime I reboot and reboot again single, it's booring :/
<chris66> everyonee is sleeping?
#xubuntu 2015-09-19
<firsttimehere> Hi. Xubuntu starts his periodly update, and after it make a reboot, it hang. Last message on screen is initramfs stuff. And a cursor. So i do a restart and choose rescue system. All works fine, until the update happend again. Where to look? Whats wrong?
<firsttimehere> Oh, lsb_release shows: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 15.04 Release:	15.04 Codename:	vivid
<xubuntu76w> My Xubuntu 14.04 system now doesn't boot, after years of service.  I tried booting with the boot-repair-disk utility, but I may have to install it on a live dvd.  There doesn't seem to be a live dvd for Xubuntu.
<xubuntu91w> hi
<xubuntu91w> i need to upgrade my xubuntu to a newer version, how i do?
<xubuntu76w> I found an answer to my question here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<xubuntu76w> However, I fear that it will not suffice.  This happened on the second boot after I used the sleep mode to log off from Xubuntu.  After the second boot, it lost the Internet connection.
<gianmarco> Hello everyone, I have a weird issue, can I ask help here?
<gianmarco> bump
<gianmarco> bump
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gianmarco> ALlright, my sound indicator has disappeared, even on the settings window, there's not a sound option anymore. I tried to reboot but it didn't work. What happened?
<flocculant> gianmarco: make sure indicator-sound is installed - what sound option in settings?
<gianmarco> Yes it's installed. On "all settings" there's no option to configure audio.
<gianmarco> And if I do "add item" on the panel there's nothing there too
<flocculant> no - iirc there's nto anything to add to panel in default
<flocculant> you've still got the other indicators though?
<gianmarco> I have the clock nothing more
<gianmarco> Ah now I found it, it's called indicator plugin
<gianmarco> Sorry if I have bothered you, the solution was silly.
<flocculant> aah ok - no problem :)
<flocculant> in future just ask your  question - if people are about and can answer they will usually :)
<gianmarco> Will do, first time I use the IRC. Thanks again!
<flocculant> np
<rfmon> Has patches for CVE-2015-1328 been released yet?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1328)
#xubuntu 2015-09-20
<xubuntu43w> join
<xubuntu43w> I have a compaq presario cn6220 that is running xubuntu 14.04.  It will not load wifi.
<xubuntu43w> quit
<holstein> xubuntu43w: wont "load" wifi? you mean, you cant connect to wifi?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu43w> correct
<holstein> ^ thats where i start.. i want to learn, the chipset, and see if i need to tweak something in the bios, etc..
<holstein> could be, a function key that turns it on.. could be, the hardware isnt functioning..
<xubuntu43w> I even changed the wifi
<holstein> you mean, you changed wifi adapters? or, wifi hotspots? by moving locations? or, you changed wifi access points by changing your router? or, changed your router settings?
<xubuntu43w> wifi light comes on, "sudo lshw" shows wifi
<xubuntu43w> yes, the adapter
<holstein> well, its the chipset that is the issue.. also, whatever you are plugging the adapters into..
<holstein> i would look at the chipset that i have, and search if i need a module for it to support the linux kernel in ubuntu
<xubuntu43w> but the wifi works when I boot windows 7 using wintousb
<holstein> sure.. but, you were promised windows support for that hardware, so, that only tells you the hardware is functional..
<xubuntu43w> I see
<holstein> linux isnt preventing that hardware from working.. but, as you know from using windows, you may need to add a driver.. a module, for the device to support that operating system
<holstein> i would simply follow the wifi guide, and see what chipset i have..
<xubuntu43w> exactly, but I can't find one
<holstein> xubuntu43w: you cant find one what? chipset?
<xubuntu43w> ne, driver
<xubuntu43w> no
<holstein> when i open a terminal, and run "lspci", i get the chipset info. i then, can ask for help, here, or #ubuntu, or search for a module
<xubuntu43w> good advice
<holstein> xubuntu43w: why not open a terminal, and run "lspci" and share info about your chipset?
<xubuntu43w> yep, worth a try
<holstein> sounds like, you've got 2 to try and make support linux..
<backinthegame42> hello everybody
<backinthegame42> When I set a static ip via the nm-applet for my wireless connection it freezes my system requiring a hard reset. Any ideas?
<TronaldDump> hi everybody
<xubuntu96i> hi all
<killcrops> Hola alguien con habla hispana?
<xubuntu26i> hi
<xubuntu26i> i am trying to install xubu from a live usb but its giving an error
<xubuntu26i> apt configuration problem
<xubuntu26i> disk check -- OK
 * xubuntu26i slaps dmzda around a bit with a large fishbot
<thoma> Hi. Anyone is struggling with this qt tray icons problem: https://imgur.com/a/6yTC3
<thoma> this is spideroak's tray icon, which client is using qt4
<thoma> sometimes it's ok like on first screenshoot, but most of time it's broken like it can be seen on second one
<thoma> (xubuntu 15.04)
<xubuntu41w> Is this bug fixed or will it be fixed in the next version ?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1319187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knome> xubuntu41w, the bug is only confirmed, so not fixed
<xubuntu41w> It shud be fixed, i am tired of waiting. I using another linux bacuas of this bug.
<knome> xubuntu41w, just remember everybody working on xubuntu is a volunteer
<knome> xubuntu41w, if a bug bothers you very much, you are free to take action yourself as well and fix it
<xubuntu41w> I understand.
<knome> xubuntu41w, i've commented on the bug right now, pointing to a possible workaround found in the duplicate bug
<gianmarco> How can I run tropico5 as root? I tried sudo and then the command to start the game but it says "Cannot run as root user"
<knome> gianmarco, the game just told you you can't, why should you?
<gianmarco> Because it's a known issue with linux, tropico5 has permission issues and must start as root
<gianmarco> otherwise it won't work
<gianmarco> I know it sucks because they sold it as linux compatible
<knome> if it's a known issue, then i'm sure there are guides on how to make it executable by root
<gianmarco> No, that is not explained
<knome> by other players.
<gianmarco> I tried sudo steam steam://rungameid/245620
<gianmarco> but I got an error: "Cannot run as root user"
<gianmarco> And I'm the only user using this pc
<gianmarco> So I should be admin too
<knome> you should likely ask steam support, or sth
<knome> admin != root
<gianmarco> I already contacted the software house who produced the game but they are not answeringt
<gianmarco> and I asked 3 days ago
<gianmarco> I guess the lesson is screw videogames, steam and proprietary software.
<gianmarco> Too bad I already spent my money.
<cfhowlett> gianmarco, poor support from them - but they and/or steam are the best source for fixing it.
<knome> i don't think many people can answer your question here either, unless they've played the game
<gianmarco> but don't you know why I get the error ""Cannot run as root user"" ? Isn't that related to my system?
<knome> no, it's definitely related to either steam or the game
<gianmarco> Allright, I'll keep poking them then.
<gianmarco> Thanks anyway
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has someone noticed a bug related to xfconf, preventing icons on the desktop to stay at the same place where they have been moved to ? when you restart the session for example?
<flocculant> bug 1335492
<ubottu> bug 1335492 in xfdesktop "[4.11.8] Desktop icons rearrange on each login" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335492
<melodie> flocculant thanks
<melodie> flocculant I'll add a testimonial
<thoma> Hi. Anyone is struggling with this qt tray icons problem: https://imgur.com/a/6yTC3
<melodie> I don't
<melodie> bye
<melodie> (I don't use xubuntu, I just install it for a few people )
<thoma> sigh. who cares.
<xubuntu19w> hello; upgrade got rudely interrupted, now my machine goes into the weeds, anybody here can help?
<xubuntu19w> I can boot up to looks like grub, asks me to pick a version, I get the xession login window on an otherwise black background (supposed to be blue with rodent?) and after log in there's only black, with the mouse pointer
<cfhowlett> xubuntu19w, upgrade as in 14.04 >> 14.04.1   or 12.04 >> 14.04  ??
<xubuntu19w> 12.04 to 14.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu19w, interrupted distro upgrade = unstable, unreliable system.  download the .iso, make a USB, clean install
<xubuntu19w> that will kill all my files etc?
<cfhowlett> ??? you mean your saved data?  in your /home?
<xubuntu19w> yes /home and also tons of installations in /opt and /usr/*
<cfhowlett> !home | xubuntu19w
<ubottu> xubuntu19w: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<xubuntu19w> my head hurts, but thanks, I'll give it a stab...
<sergio-br2> ochosi, I'm merging that PR
<sergio-br2> looks good
<sergio-br2> btw, I'll try to help a little more in the project :p
<xubuntu31w> How can i install the NTP support to make the clock syncronized with internet ? When i say yest to install the NTP it will not let install.
<bekks> xubuntu31w: So which command do you use to "say yes to install"?
<xubuntu31w> I goto settings time and date settings. In configuration i set it to sync with internet.
<krytarik> xubuntu31w: LP bug 1270090 - and there you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1270090 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "time-admin can not install ntp" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270090
<xubuntu31w> I guess it is fixed after 14.04.
<xubuntu31w> I amusing 14.04.3
<krytarik> xubuntu31w: Yes - 15.04 more specifically.
<xubuntu31w> Is it works if i do it in terminal ?
<krytarik> Should, yes.
<xubuntu31w> I think it works now.
<xubuntu1> folks how does one determine their cpu 32/64-bit ness?
<xubuntu1> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows "32 bits physical, 48 bits virtual"
<holstein> xubuntu1: i usually just load the live 64bit iso, and if it works, i install.. since, thats what i prefer. but,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/37159/is-my-processor-64-or-32-bit
<holstein> ideally, from windows, you can look.. otherwise, since you need to load a live iso to see if the CPU is either, just loading a 64bit iso will give you the info you need..
<xubuntu1> holstein: thanks. this is an old netbook, so I assume probably 32-bit. running xubuntu 13 atm.
<xubuntu1> I'll use the link you posted.
<holstein> basically, TLDR, is run "lscpu"
<holstein> for me, the amount or ram can dictate.. and, on an older machine, it wont matter, at all.. anyways
<xubuntu1> floating point exception. cored dumpted, lol
<xubuntu1> firefox
<xubuntu1> doh
<holstein> its not like, you are going to be doing any compiling that you will benefit from 64bit.. using multiple cores.. or, using over 4 GB's of ram.. etc
<xubuntu1> it's a netbook. it will barely run firefox.
<xubuntu1> and if firefox keeps "improving", it won't even run tht.
<holstein> sure.. but, 64bit vs 32bit.. its not going to address that
<holstein> and, thats likely more related to flash, or the web content..
<xubuntu1> well, I was just agreeing that it's not going to be doing a lot of work anyway, so it's not like more ram or more cores are needed.
<holstein> what would i do? simply load the live 3bit iso, and dont rely on web sources for the testing of compatibility.. see that audio works, and NIC.. etc
<xubuntu1> xubuntu 13 works just fine. I just wanted to redo the system clean.
<xubuntu1> so I know drivers will be all good.
<holstein> well, you actually dont know that, til you load the newer kernel..
<xubuntu1> well, that's true. I have had issues just updatin the kernel before.
<holstein> 13.04 and 13.10 are EOL, though.. so, i would move on to 14.04, or 15.04..
<xubuntu1> yeah, all debian based distro becoming "obsolete" after 1yr is becoming a big chore.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> 14.04 xubuntu is supported for 3 years.. and the main ubuntu repos for 5
<xubuntu1> you have to keep re-installing your OS. even tho they say, "you can upgrade!!", but all documentation says, "upgrade isn't relaiable. re-install"
<xubuntu1> yeah, the LTS ones are a nice break.
<holstein> so, the 14.04 repos will not be "obsolete" til 2019..
<xubuntu1> I don't think non-canonical distro have started doing that much
<Unit193> xubuntu1: I upgrade, been doing so for a little.
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> you can, if you are running 13.10, just upgrade to 14.04..
<xubuntu1> Unit193: I did a few times it just broke a few things. and then people say oh re-install.
<sergio-br2> what's the default size of the top panel?
<holstein> you can *always* reinstall...
<xubuntu1> upgrades always leave something b0rked.
<sergio-br2> the battery icon is strange for a while
<xubuntu1> as soon as my torrent is done, I'll do the 15.
<Unit193> xubuntu1: They're better than they used to be, that's for sure.  But Sigma's been going fine since 11.04.
<holstein> xubuntu1: not *always*.. though, you can prefer and do a fresh install.. i prefer it as well
<xubuntu1> holstein: like 8.1 to win10 auto upgrade... eh, I want a clean system.
<holstein> xubuntu1: this is xubuntu.. EOL 13.10, potentially, if thats what you are running, to 14.04.. which, is a well tested path
<xubuntu1> now, I"m assuming I don't have to burn the iso to a usb. I can just mount and run the install?
<xubuntu1> or no, I'd still have to make a bootable usb stick?
<holstein> xubuntu1: all im saying is, you can fresh install *anytime*.. after trying the upgrade, or not.. but, dont assume its going to break..
<holstein> i personally like to load the iso for the version im installing.. especially on older hardware.. to get an idea of what i will need to do to help the hardware support linux
<xubuntu1> holstein: understood. this system had a bunch of crap installed for different toolchains that I ws building. Now, I'm re-installing to have a minimal env setup.
<holstein> sure.. go for it
<xubuntu1> so can I just mount the iso and run the installer?
<holstein> to reinstall.. you'll do *exactly* what it is for a normal installation
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> what do i do? download the latest iso for the version i prefer, and make either a USB stick, or DVD.. depending on what the hardware boots..
<xubuntu1> ok, let me quickly go read the link. brb.
<xubuntu1> ah, I do a usb stick but lately all the sticks I've been using have been crapping out. just need to buy a few ore.
<xubuntu1> *more
<xubuntu1> alright rebooting to install. thanks for the help guys...
<ochosi> sergio-br2: ty and wb
#xubuntu 2016-09-19
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, is there a way I can cap the cpu time a process can have, say firefox?
<Wayward_Vagabond> If not cap it, make it so it can't bring the system to a dead lock
<xubuntu16o> Hey, i'm trying to install Xubuntu on a partition i created, and i'm at the installation type step and it doesn't detect that i have windows 10 installed, should i use the something else option?
<xubuntu16o> Hopefully, this is the right place to ask this
<glitchd> xubuntu16o, just make sure youre not installing over windows 10
<glitchd> xubuntu16o, or your windows install will be deleted
<glitchd> xubuntu16o, you need to install to the new partition you just made, obviously
<akxwi-dave> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<knome> akxwi-dave, yes?
<akxwi-dave> ignore sorry wrong channel
<knome> :)
<akxwi-dave>  was meant for ubuntu.. but someone else did it
<arthur_dog> hello
<arthur_dog> need assistance
<uzrnm> I can't get Viber to work on Xubuntu 16.04, it is installing fine but the system is doing nothing after i launch it.
<uzrnm> I can't get Viber to work on Xubuntu 16.04, it is installing fine but the system is doing nothing after i launch it.
<uzrnm> I can't get Viber to work on Xubuntu 16.04, it is installing fine but the system is doing nothing after i launch it.
<xubuntu40w> I think it is great to have internet and chat while in the install phase
<xubuntu40w> I am very excited to be a contributor and to get help from the chat channel
<xubuntu40w> I need to configure this box which has three rj45 ports and is wifi capable so that I can run a cluster where the next box is rj45 and the the third is a laptop with both
<xubuntu40w> can anyone point me in the direction of the best resource
<xubuntu40w> when I discovered that firefox was ready willing and able to access support during install I thought wow it would sure be great if there was irc channel access and here it is.
<xubuntu40w> Never used irc chat guess I need to take a class or get me a coach to teach me the finer points.
<Pici> xubuntu40w: You can probably ask in #ubuntu if your question isn't xubuntu specific.
<xubuntu40w> Thank you kindly
<xubuntu41w> Hi! Just installed Xubuntu 16.04 on Acer S3. Changing brightness level does not adjust the brightness of the screen. Any suggestions what to do?
<xubuntu41w> I am a new user on an older model compaq presario I want to use as a router it has 3 rj45 and one wifi
<xubuntu41w> Please kindly point me to the support resource
<xubuntu41w> thanks much
<classic> hey
<xubuntu41w>  I am a new user on an older model compaq presario I want to use as a router it has 3 rj45 and one wifi
<genii> If this is all this machine will be doing, you might want to consider using the X86 edition of openwrt
<xubuntu41w> can any one point me to the right support restource thanks
<xubuntu41w> not all just that it is the one with the ability
<xubuntu41w> by virtue of the hardware
<genii> !ics | xubuntu41w  If you have a dumb switch to plug into one of the network cards from which to share the connection from
<ubottu> xubuntu41w  If you have a dumb switch to plug into one of the network cards from which to share the connection from: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<xubuntu41w> Thank you have no clue what is a dumb switch but I will look into it I have a fragile coax wifi cable modem and I have to order a back up the provider was just bought out and flacky
<xubuntu41w> Since I lost my active connect yesterday am taking more care of my connect today
<genii> xubuntu41w: The basic idea there would be: ISP modem -> xubuntu/router computer -> switch -> other computers
<xubuntu41w> I take the dumb switch to be a secondary router which I do have
<xubuntu41w> The challenge is the sh file construct and config no gui
<xubuntu41w> the ip table handles can be out of my reach
<xubuntu41w> since the second box is on xubuntu it is possible that it may handshake its way through the xubunty on the router computer
<xubuntu41w> Just feeling reticent at my loss of connect yesterday lost after I regained
<xubuntu41w> But I will brave me a try
<xubuntu16i> hello
<xubuntu23w> I have a visual/graphic declarastion that the second computer is connected 3 ways to the internet but the browser can not surft
<xubuntu23w> The second is connected to a dumb switch router that is connected to the prime computer both xubi and both the switch and the prime have wifi as well as the coax modem have I created a collision.
<xubuntu23w> how do you load flash into firefox
<glitchd> hello all
#xubuntu 2016-09-20
<gabrielcho> Hi
<glitchd> hello
<nikolam> I freakin' updated xubuntu 14.04 install yesterday and now can't log in.. it is inside VirtualBox as a guest..
<nikolam> does anyone test those updates
<nikolam> button for power on login screen reacts, but wne menu opens it doesn't accept clicks
<nikolam> same with login, entered password and.. nothing
<nikolam> sounds like someone wanted to kill xubuntu with update that disables all installs
<nikolam> doesn't react on ACPI shutdown..
<nikolam> nor on ctrl alt delete
<nikolam> nor on sending power signal
<nikolam> And after force shutting, now logged in normally..
<nikolam> and 'Report problem' window arises after login
<nikolam> and now entering password for sudo reporting error, for 12th time..
<nikolam> and in one of them, taking forever to actually display what problem is about..
<nikolam> BUG: soft lock up: CPU#1 Stuck for 23s [Init:1]
<nikolam> VirtualBox is unchained here for some time, so it's definitively something about xubuntu update
<nikolam> So errors keep popping up
<nikolam> for an LTS it's too much
<nikolam> It have skype (inactive) and teamviewer installed (in background), not running on desktop
<nikolam> There's some update..
<nikolam> Needles to say these sort of xubuntu errors were unexpected and I needed proptly to log in this morning and now moment has passed
<xubuntu19w>                     New User that I am I hope to find some old soldiers that can keep my powder dry. I have an older compaq presario that accepted 16.04 and when I tried on a toshiba laptop was rejected as per arch being 32 not 64 so the CP is a bit smarter.  So now that the prime is up and running on a direct connect it comes to mind that I should have put this box as the prime so that the install of the the CP would have discov
<walkfar60> What does this message mean on booting Xubuntu 'Playback Volume 0 is already present' note this is'nt the complete message as I did'nt have time to read it all
<knome> walkfar60, is there something that doesn't work?
<walkfar60> knome,  Not as far as I know the message appears when I first switch on computer not after a restart. I have had thunar crashing when moving files though
<knome> the thunar crashes are (unfortunately) know, but are unrelated to your message
<knome> so if it doesn't affect anything, then i'd dismiss it as "nothing"
<walkfar60> knome, I searched the net and only found one reference which did'nt lead anywhere (but it would be nice to know why I get this message even if nothing appears to be at fault)
<walkfar60> knome, Just a thought I occasionaly use headphones in laptop jack maybe it is getting confused?
<knome> that shouldn't be it
<knome> it's probably related to your specific hardware
<knome> but again, if it doesn't cause any issues, i'd just leave it :)
<walkfar60> knome, What is playback volume as a matter of interest?
<knome> the general volume level
<knome> playback vs. recording
<walkfar60> knome,  Ok thanks for info. signing off
<knome> enjoy
<hanshenrik> i did a *very* lightweight installation of lxde doing "apt-get install lightdm; apt-get install lxde-core --no-install-recommends;
<hanshenrik> any idea how i get the Trash icon to work?
<hanshenrik> some programs can move folders to Trash (like Baobab), but i dont have the trash icon
<hanshenrik> i know its ~/.local/share/trash  or something,
<knome> hanshenrik, lxde-core installs pcmanfm, which isn't even used by xubuntu; you might want to ask #lubuntu
<hanshenrik> oh shit sorry, i mixed Xubuntu with Lubuntu, my bad
<the-erm> Something happened ... I updated today and xubuntu won't let me change resolutions I"m stuck at 1920 x 1080.  I like a lower resolution, also I can't seem to adjust brightness now.
<the-erm> What should I do?
<the-erm> I've tried using arandr and the `display` program from the settings menu
<the-erm> I'm old, and need a bigger resolution.
<xubuntu52i> hello
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: just use the display settings to change the resolution
<xubuntu52i> how can i update firefox 35 to 40
<gr1dl0ck> you mean 48?
<xubuntu52i> no, sorry. i just saw firefox 50
<xubuntu52i> on mozilla.org
<the-erm> gr1dl0ck: That's the problem.  There are no other resolutions listed just 1920 x 1080.
<gr1dl0ck> oh
<the-erm> Before there were other resolutions and I had it set up to work at a lower resolution.
<the-erm> the fonts were bigger, the icons were bigger ...
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: can you remember what was updated?
<the-erm> no.
<the-erm> For all I know I screwed up a setting somewhere.
<the-erm> The last thing I can remember changing was a grub option to allow for the tty terminals when you press ctrl+alt+f1
<the-erm> Another chat room suggested to change the dpi, which I did, however that's for fonts, it does nothing for icons.
<the-erm> Also ... I think it uses less video memory to run at a lower resolution so the computer is faster & less taxed.
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: save the headaches and hassles, give your pc  a fresh install
<the-erm> I installed in less than a month ago when I updated to 16.04.1
<the-erm> If I'm going to re-install I'm going back to 14.04.2 :)
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: is that still supported?
<the-erm> Maybe I should just give up and go to arch.
<the-erm> 2 more years...
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: ugh i've tried it arch. I'm a simple kind of guy and arch is far from simple
<the-erm> Well I'd go with mangero ... or antegros.
<the-erm> I do a lot of dev, and kinda like the idea that I can dev on the same os as the server, but they run centos, and I'm not going to install that for a desktop.
<the-erm> I guess I should say my current active client ...
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: sounds like you're still on the distro hopping stage. Go for it. Been there done that. Enjoy :D
<the-erm> I've been running xubuntu for years ...
<the-erm> I usually stick with xubuntu/xfce because kde messed things up, then gnome messed things up.
<the-erm> So I switched to xfce. It doesn't change as much, and I like that.
<gr1dl0ck> the-erm: I'm on linuxlite, which is xubuntu
#xubuntu 2016-09-21
<cheeseboy> how i get someone to fix a bug?
<bazhang> cheeseboy, first file it
<cheeseboy> done
<bazhang> !bugs | cheeseboy
<ubottu> cheeseboy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cheeseboy> i filed it yesterday
<bazhang> so sign up for it, and provide mroe info as they ask
<cheeseboy> how i get it fixed
<cheeseboy> it easy fix
<bazhang> wait for it to be assessed then assigned
<cheeseboy> wait how long
<bazhang> whats the bug number
<knome> cheeseboy, if it's an easy fix, why don't you fix it yourself?
<cheeseboy> i dont have an ubuntu install
<bazhang> how could you file a bug
<knome> you don't need a ubuntu install to fix bugs in ubuntu
<cheeseboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglu/+bug/1625538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625538 in libglu (Ubuntu) "Conflicts with :i386 version" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> they have yet to assess or assign it
<cheeseboy> mhmm
<cheeseboy> they slow
<bazhang> a single day?
<bazhang> no
<cheeseboy> yes
<bazhang> one day is not slow at all
<cheeseboy> is very slow
<knome> cheeseboy, stop trolling
<bazhang> cheeseboy, bug fixing is not instant
<gr1dl0ck> yep
<knome> cheeseboy, be in touch with the libglu maintainers to see if they want to backport this fix in the first place.
<cheeseboy> should be instant
<cheeseboy> just put other package in repo for me
<cheeseboy> done
<bazhang> cheeseboy, it's not like getting a cheeseburger from mcdonalds drive thru
<cheeseboy> it should be
<knome> then pay for the developers to get your upload done.
<bazhang> cheeseboy, well it's not, and you dont even have an ubuntu install
<cheeseboy> kk itll pay $1 to get it pushed through now
<cheeseboy> price of mcdouble
<gr1dl0ck> lol
<cheeseboy> 1.07 w/ tax i think
<bazhang> cheeseboy, I suggest you stop this here and now
<dclcp> Hello
<n-iCe> hello
<dCLCp> How are you?
<arthur_dog> hey
<arthur_dog> ineedahalp
<arthur_dog> boi
<knome> arthur_dog, just ask the question
<arthur_dog> when i wake up from suspension, my computer screen goes black and i have to reboot. can you help?
<arthur_dog> oops
<arthur_dog> rm-rf/isbestcommand2016
<bazhang> arthur_dog, dont joke about that here or anywhere
<arthur_dog> k mate
<MoL0ToV> hi i have a problem with a usb stick. i created a ubuntu install disc with usb-creator-gtk . after if i connect the usb stick the partitions are auto-mounted all read only. how to mount rw?
<MoL0ToV> i want to write files to 3rd partition
<MoL0ToV> that i have created
<MoL0ToV> i want to mount rw, non readonly
<MIzzMadd_> ahoy...? Looking for some assistance with my HDMI audio output... also, rather new to Xubuntu and linux both...
<knome> ask your question
<MIzzMadd_> I'm trying to get my laptop audio to play through my reciever that is currently hooked up, yet pulse audio does not give me any choices to set HDMI as my output selection
<MIzzMadd_> I think it was "aplay -l" I was using in the terminal to check my audio outputs and it doesn't show anything for an HDMI one, also when I do a sound test in ternimal all I get is my computer speaker making noise
<MIzzMadd_> I think it might be a missing driver issue, but not sure...
<MIzzMadd_> I want to say it's an intel driver thing, so I tried using the intel driver software, installed, looked for updates installed them and still nothing even with rebooting and having both reciever and TV on and plugged in. I can get the dual moniter to work fine with the HDMI cord plugged in, just the sound has me stumped. I was able to plug and play in Windows, just haven't been able to sort it out yet... any ideas?
<MIzzMadd_> I've been working on this problem for going on day three now...
<MIzzMadd_> when I type lspci it shows me that it has HDMI audio, but it isn't listed when I use aplay -l... anyone know why?
<xubuntu44w> I am at my wits end in my trying to hand shake my box2 to my box1 so the that it can ics
<xubuntu44w> I have used the vpn with the complete route on both ends
<xubuntu44w> terminal cursur memory is listinting strange content when I up arrow
<xubuntu44w> so I close it and there is a fresh one below
<xubuntu44w> but no active connect to apt install
<xubuntu44w> If I can get this fixed this could be a great medium for me to discover new learning curves
<xubuntu44w> I have read there is neighbor discovery bur so far have not found it what I read was via the GUI there was that discovery
<MIzzMadd_> would it be better off for my sound issue to try using an older version?
<xubuntu44w> Has there been a helpful response for anyone or is it too early
<xubuntu44w> the channel is logged off
<MIzzMadd_> well, I'm going to try an earlier version and see if that fixes my HDMI issue, wish me luck
<xubuntu84d> Hi all, Great work on for you all on 16.04, One thing I can not resolve after the update from 14....
<xubuntu84d> Is when I log back on
<xubuntu84d> I get this weird message
<xubuntu84d> Even tho I have been logged into the 'win' net B4.
<xubuntu84d> ..It will ask for 'default 'keyring' '?? ... I keep trying my log-on, It'll just ignore it, it will stop on cancel, but that is not an answer, after that Xubuntu is happy, until a restart, then ditto, any ideas please ?
<xubuntu86d> I will assume as no one is here that Xubuntu is now dead ?
<xubuntu86d> Ok bye...
<xubuntu89i> it's my first installation with xubuntu on eee pc :)
<Nathancp> First time using Linux, I'm pretty pumped :)
#xubuntu 2016-09-22
<factory-default> hello. How do you change the color of the text on the clock on the panel to black instead of white? Also can you change the colors of buetooth, wifi, and volume to black too?
<factory-default> back. sorry, had to restart
<factory-default> sorry about that
<factory-default> gah no one around
<Unit193> Geez he's fast.
<astraljava> In finnish we have a saying that would strictly translated be something like "Everything to me here right now."
<akis> i am running 16.04.1 fully updated and i discovered today that mozilla doesn't support adobe flash although it is installed. any idea to make it work?
<Fiequae> Hi, i'm looking for a md5/sha checksum of xubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fiequae> perferably one that is available over https or signed with gpg
<Fiequae> i know it's an outdated version, but i am required to use it for a project
<akxwi-dave> Fiequae:
<akxwi-dave> try here   http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/14.04.5/release/
<Fiequae> thanks
<Fiequae> found it https://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/trusty/daily-live/current/SHA256SUMS
<Fiequae> thanks
<akxwi-dave> lo just about to link that one
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<akxwi-dave> actually  this one  http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/14.04.5/release/
<MoL0ToV> during ubuntu 16.04 installation 3 partition is created scsi1 n°1 ESP scsi1 n°2 ext4 scsi n°3 swap. someone can tell me what is ESP partition?
<akxwi-dave> MoL0ToV: I believe that is the Efi System Partition.. its used by the UEFI for bootloaders
<xubuntu49w> help
<Save> Hi everyone, is there anyone who wants to help a noob?
<knome> instead of asking everyone of anyone, why not ask the real question and find out?
<Save> Just checking your presence, ok then..
<knome> checking that might have taken 30 minutes, and you might not have been here to ask the real question then...
<Save> i just installed xubuntu and it appears to have no wifi driver installed, how can i get it?
<knome> which xubuntu version and which wifi device?
<Save> I'll check just a sec
<knome> and how do you investigate if the real issue the lack of a wifi driver, or in other words, what's the actualizing error?
<Save> The OS is the 16.04 release, the last one i guess and I need to connect with my router
<Save> I'm via cable right now, but I need to use this computer with wifi connection
<GridCube> Save: go to settings, look for additional drivers and check if you have some additional drivers to install
<GridCube> also check that the wifi is turned on
<Save> no additional drivers, I already checked
<Save> is that even funny?
<GridCube> no, its pretty common for people to forget they have a key on the keyboard that turns wifi on and off
<Save> no, the fact is that the OS seems not even to know what wi-fi is
<Save> ...or better, I found the way to configure a manual wifi connection, but it's not seems to work
<GridCube> Save: this might help some https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<Save> i'll read that and i'll let you know, thank you so much
<dr4c4n_> hi there, I'm having some installation issues on my xubuntu 16.04.1 to an asus laptop ux501vw, I've installed the latest kernel, but the xfce desktop manager isn't showing up after I login, I've managed to fix the fan speed with the latest kernel, but I have no desktop, I can ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal and login, can someone help me please
<radiomark> Hi, I'm new to Xubuntu (but fairly experienced with Linux); looking for some advice on this disto
<radiomark> I'm installing on a tricky laptop (Lenovo 100s for my mother) that required some tricks to boot the installer and needs a modern wifi
<radiomark> Are any packaged updates available to the kernel to get me to 4.6?
<radiomark> Or would you advise to work with out of tree driver?
#xubuntu 2016-09-23
<glitchd> hello?
<Guest26983> Hi all, My wireless icon disappeared from panel 0, how do I restore it so I can add new new wireless networks?
<b-reft> Help! I cannot install Skype on Xubuntu 16
<Unit193> Why not?
<xubuntu96w> hi, which nvidia driver is recommended for 16.04?  I have a 780ti
<MrVertigo> Hello everyone. I'm having a problem with my system freezing after some use. And it happens every time. It's a dual boot system with W10 (doesn't happen with it) on ASUS E502M. Anyone with an idea what could be wrong?
<xubuntu96w> and could anyone tell me how to change the menu/taskbar to anotheer screen?  thanks
<xubuntu39w> Anybody home?
<xubuntu39w> Bueller?
<genii> Better to just ask whatever support question you have, and then see if someone can assist.
<xubuntu39w> Got it. I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 on a Thinkpad X230. On battery, with the system set to automatically suspend after idle for 15 minutes, it does not. Upon logging back in I have an error message and an authorization prompt for hibernation. I think the system is attempting to hibernate instead of suspend. I'm not sure where to look to fix this. Thanks.
<xubuntu39w> The notification in the top right reads: "Power Manager - GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:Method call timed out"
<xubuntu39w> The authorization prompt is your typical GUI superuser/password prompt: "Authentication is required for hibernating the system."
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<xubuntu39w> Hah. Oh well, I'm guesing it's something with DBus. Is there another place anyone might recommend for an answer (or a step in the right direction)?
<genii> xubuntu39w: You could try the main #ubuntu channel, there may be some Xubuntu users there. Or also just the main ##linux channel.
<stocky8> Helo ;)
<xubuntu12d> Quick question: is there a way to verify integrity of the ISO images?
<Unit193> md5sums for one.
<xubuntu12d> Thanks, but where can I find the signing key? Is it signed by Ubuntu team?
<xubuntu12d> nevermind, I just discovered that they in fact are signed by the Ubuntu Team
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto yep, that lists them.
<Unit193> xubuntu12d: I believe they are actually shipped in the package ubuntu-keyring too.
<xubuntu12d> Thanks for the link, I was looking for that on the Xubuntu website and didn't know that they share the same keys
<Unit193> Ubuntu infra, so yeah.
<xubuntu12d> Makes sense to me now ;-)
<Unit193> (Package name is ubuntu-archive-keyring if you're on Debian. :P )  Great, glad it all makes sense. :)
<Unit193> Also nice/interesting that you verify with gpg!
<xubuntu12d> Since the downloads are all HTTP based it's kind of a necessaty
<xubuntu12d> *necessity
<xubuntu12d> Thanks again for your help, I will now go and try out the fresh download ;-)
<Unit193> Sure, have fun.
#xubuntu 2016-09-24
<guvn0r> ping
<guvn0r> got the latest xubuntu installed, locked, went to sleep, logged back in, mouse is gone. what's the ctrl+alt ? to get it to appear again?
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F1, then Ctrl+Alt+F7
<guvn0r> sweet thank you
<pjotter> Hi everyone. There seems to be an "copy on selection" option active in Xubuntu. Does anyone know how to turn that off?
<guvn0r> not sure, give me an example if you can
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> I installed guake terminal
<pjotter> When that window is open and I click on it, sometimes a whole line gets selected
<pjotter> When "copy on selection" is on, guake then copies that line to the clipboard. But a lot of times, I don't want that. For instance when I want to paste something in terminal.  So I need to turn that option off.
<guvn0r> sorry mate, im not sure how to switch that off. hope someone will be able to assist.
<pjotter> Appearently it is systemwide option that some applications can obey
<pjotter> Ok, np. I'll just keep looking
<xubuntu02i> hello?
<xubuntu02i> anyone there?
<xubuntu02i> a/s/l?
<xubuntu02i> lol
<Mylon> Hi all, I'm fighting with xscreensaver.  It keeps activating after as little as 2 seconds of idle time.  I tried turning it off, but that also disabled power saving on the monitor!
<Mylon> What he heck is going on?  Is this a known issue?
<ran> hi.
<ran> do you know about a problem with japanese characters in xubuntu?
<xubuntu53w> hi
<xubuntu53w> someone knows about some strange problem with japanese characters like kanji?
<chuckmcm_> There is clearly a bug in xfdesktop. I'm not sure what it is yet but it gets into a state and swells to consume all of memory. In stracing it I find it is being sent the contents of the address bar from the browser
<chuckmcm_> which seems weird
<chuckmcm> but then again
<chuckmcm> it could be some weird gtk interaction
<xubuntu41i> i am new to xubunto any videos i can watch on youtube to get proficiant
<xubuntu41i> ?
<Rarrikins> xubuntu41i: I'll see if there is. Here's a web book: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/index.html
<xubuntu41i> thanks rarrikins
<xubuntu41i> i have to work for a company that uses xubuntu good thing they gave the actually version they use so i can play with it.
<xubuntu41i> i am actually installing it now through virtual box
<Rarrikins> xubuntu41i: I can't find any Xubuntu-specific YouTube videos. If you're used to Windows, though, the Start menu is replaced by the Whisker menu in Xubuntu. It looks like a mouse with whiskers.
<Rarrikins> Why isn't the Software application under either the System or Settings menu in the Whisker menu? It only appears under All.
<theboom1> Hello i left an came back Rarrikins can you relink the handbook
<Rarrikins> theboom1: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/index.html
<theboom1> ty so much that is all i saw before it cut out
<Rarrikins> theboom1: Another important thing is, in the Whisker menu (looks like a mouse with whiskers at the corner of the screen), select All, then there's a Software program. You can use that to install a lot of free software. You can also right-click the Software program in the Whisker menu to add it to favorites so that it shows up right when you open the Whisker menu.
<mrkramps> shouldn't the doc link point to 16.04? http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/
<theboom1> thank i will try it now
<Rarrikins> mrkramps: Good point.
<Rarrikins> theboom1: Sorry. Use http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/user/C/index.html instead.
<Rarrikins> theboom1: It covers 16.04 instead af 14.04.
<theboom1> success
<mrkramps> althoug this of course depends on which version you're installing theboom1
<theboom1> 16.04
<theboom1> Virtual box worked so now it is up
<Rarrikins> theboom1: One way to make Xubuntu work a little better within VirtualBox (for example, resizing the VirtualBox window can automatically resize the Xubuntu "screen") is to follow these directions: https://askubuntu.com/a/693360/147763
<mrkramps> in terms of installing VBox Guest Additions as in any other guest system :)
#xubuntu 2016-09-25
<kellydays> On September 3rd 1939, the Allies declared war on Germany, leading to the subsequent half a decade long world war. Before Chamberlain died he revealed America and World Jews forced Britain into war against Germany (mentioned in The Forrestal Diaries from 1945.)
<Wayward_Vagabond> is there a way to see what programs have made sound recently and possibly mute them?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Something keeps making random beeps at random intervals
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, terminal bell using the pc speaker?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I've never heard these beeps before though
<Wayward_Vagabond> Is there a way I could manually try and tirgger a bell to compare?
<Wayward_Vagabond> *trigger
<mrkramps> i guess there is a simple cli tool named beep
<mrkramps> or try :$ printf "\a"
<Wayward_Vagabond> Installed beep, it had no effect when ran
<mrkramps> output of:$ lsmod | grep pcspkr
<Wayward_Vagabond> That returned no output
<mrkramps> hmkay, so it is not the pc speaker
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hrm, actually how hard would it be to enable the terminal beep? It'd be kinda neat for irssi to be able to request my attention, that is is xubuntu has provisions for per-program muting
<mrkramps> you could check pavucontrol if pulseaudio lists playback
<mrkramps> devices
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, I just noticed update manager is pestering me again, could that be related?
<mrkramps> i am not aware of a sound theme used in xubuntu
<Wayward_Vagabond> It may be a website then
<mrkramps> using firefox?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Though I have adblock, and nothing is running flash
<Wayward_Vagabond> yes
<mrkramps> firefox in recent versions have a volume icon on tabs with audio
<mrkramps> --have ++has
<mrkramps> at least iirc
<mrkramps> on some operting systems?
<mrkramps> oh, yt was muted ^^
<mrkramps> it definitely has this icon on all systems
<Wayward_Vagabond> It did it again! D:
<Wayward_Vagabond> mrkramps: it does for me, but it's only there /when/ the tab is making noise
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's a breif beep, sometimes a single tone or sometimes 3 quick ones
<Wayward_Vagabond> It doesn't let you know a tab has something capable of noise production
<mrkramps> weird
<mrkramps> and you're absolutely sure it is your computer beeping?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yes
<mrkramps> from the speaker/headset?
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's playing over my speaker setup, two subs and 4 satelites aimes at me, quite easy to localize
<Wayward_Vagabond> *aimed
<mrkramps> do you have another desktop environment installed alongside xfce?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I know all the sounds my phone could make, it;s not them, plus it's in the other room turned off
<Wayward_Vagabond> negative
<mrkramps> is it a laptop?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have a few file manager instances open, xarchiver, a couple document viewer, irssi in screen, and fx
<Wayward_Vagabond> running right now
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yes, laptop
<mrkramps> hm, battery maybe?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Plugged in, and power manager never makes sounds
<Wayward_Vagabond> Just the noise of everything spinning down followed by no background noise when it runs out of juice
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, are you running Irssi with sound notifier?
<Wayward_Vagabond> no
<Wayward_Vagabond> And the beeps have no correlations with hilites
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, your laptop's brand and model?
<Wayward_Vagabond> HP Pavilion G7
<Wayward_Vagabond> Never heard hardware sounds other than a beep at startup and the fan
<mrkramps_> Wayward_Vagabond, do you have a builtin modem
<Wayward_Vagabond> no
<mrkramps> internet says it might be the harddrive oO
<mrkramps> you could run a hdd check with smartmontools
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, does this sound similar? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_f1RUdpKi4
<mrkramps> same here, different model: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svvZ70_H2wM
<Wayward_Vagabond> No, and no
<Wayward_Vagabond> The latter one is a windows noise I think
<Wayward_Vagabond> During the breif time I had vista on a different machine, it did that all the time
<Wayward_Vagabond> Guise, I figured out my mystery beeping
<Wayward_Vagabond> A script on a website was automatically updating it's tabs with new info, and making a beep every time it did so
<eatonone> The very latest from Scott Roberts: "IN SEARCH OF A CURE" http://www.renegadetribune.com/scott-roberts-search-cure/
<hoshi> it went fast http://i.imgur.com/kIk0NkB.png
<hoshi> see bar
<hoshi> it supposed to be black, it got buggy, idk if the update or gtk-chtheme broke that
<hoshi> ok it went buggy due to gtk-chtheme
<hoshi> any idea how to fix the settings (it doesnt change gtk only minor things)
<knome> maybe ask the developer of gtk-chtheme?
#xubuntu 2017-09-18
<joegiampaoli> doing a clean install of 16.04 LTS, NVIDIA binary drivers are not installing through the Additional Drivers GUI, I did click apply changes, nothing happening, progress bar is stuck at the begining...
<krytarik> joegiampaoli: Please stop cross-posting.
<joegiampaoli> krytarik: sorry, didn't know that was a rule... thought a channel would be completely independent...
<Linux_Explore> hello, just installed Xubuntu LTS. Till when it is supported?
<pmjdebruijn> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<pmjdebruijn> I think xubuntu support cycle is the same as ubuntu's
<pmjdebruijn> AFAIK
<pmjdebruijn> stick around for a possibly more authoritive answer
<flocculant> pmjdebruijn: LTS are supported for only 3 years by us - just for your info as the one asking didn't stick around ;)
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<flocculant> unless anything changes, 3 years for LTS and 9 months for the other releases
<pmjdebruijn> fair enough
 * pmjdebruijn isn't a regular user yet
<pmjdebruijn> but I've been quite impressed with xubuntu since 14.04 :)
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> lightdm/lightlocker/whiskermenu made a big difference in user experience / polish
<flocculant> I'd agree
<flocculant> except when issues :D
<skaman> Hi everyone! :-)  So, I turned on my laptop today and I couldn't ssh into a server (may be something w/ server.) Then I tried accessing it through my browser, but no go.  I updated and upgraded, still no go.  IRC seems to be working fine though, lol.
<skaman> I'm really scratching my head at this point, I'm not sure where to continue troubleshooting to find the problem.  Already cleared cache and cookies, and tried both chrome and firefox.
<skaman> The stranges part is I can do a google search on something, get results, but when I click a link it most likely won't load the page.
<GridCube> skaman: are you sure the other end is not having issues?
<RoadRunner> Xub 16.04 always starts with a notice: "Incomplete Languare Support". No following action in Languare Support can make this notice go away.  What to do?
#xubuntu 2017-09-19
<RoadRunner> is anybody out there?
<well_laid_lawn> it depends on where there is
<RoadRunner> oh good, a living soul somewhere :)
<RoadRunner> I don't suppose you could help me with an annoying system notice?
<RoadRunner> I keep getting a "Incomplete Languare Support"notice after xub 16.04 boots and there doesn't seem to be a way to get rid of it
<well_laid_lawn> have you tried updating?
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/05/23/ubuntu-16-04-fix-incomplete-language-support/
<RoadRunner> "have you tried updating?"   system updated with latest soft and reports to be current
<RoadRunner> I tried going through GUI and nothing seemed to be adding or changing; haven't tried CUI but (i) my language is english so nothing special shouldn't be needed and be I don't use gnome as is shown in the example in your link
<RoadRunner> *and (b)
<RoadRunner> or (ii) ... :)
<CrazyTux> hello, just want to report a nagging issue that is bothering me while using xubuntu 16.04.3. It keeps freezing randomly.
<CrazyTux> may be it has something to do with the kernel. Please see that this is rectified.
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyTux:  more than likely it is something local to your system
<well_laid_lawn> no one else has that issue
<CrazyTux> I am running mageia 6 now. It doesn't have that issue.
<CrazyTux> I tried Zorin Lite 12.2 which is based on ubuntu lts. It too had this issue.
<well_laid_lawn> so you won't know if the issue is fixed then...
<CrazyTux> I didn't get you.
<CrazyTux> I really wanted to stick to Xubuntu LTS.
<CrazyTux> really like it.
<CrazyTux> afaik, Xubuntu LTS didn't have this issue earlier.
<CrazyTux> Looks like after updating/upgrading this is occuring.
<well_laid_lawn> really, you should file a bug, not make a demand. It'll be hard to file a bug without the os installed though. For future reference:
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I will do that.
<CrazyTux> well_laid_lawn, can we expect that problem to go away in the course of time, when Xubuntu LTS receive more kernel updates and patches.
<CrazyTux> how does it work?
<CrazyTux> I am a newbie, just curious to know.
<feodoran> Hi, when I want to shutdown/reboot from GUI I always need to click the Button twice. On terminal it works directly. How can I fix that? (Xubu 16.04.3
<AsKerr> Hello. I have an old computer with xubuntu 16.04 that was working perfectly until today.
<AsKerr> I updated it but it told something about a partial update. Now I can access the login but it is an eternal loop.
<AsKerr> should i reinstal something in text mode?
<roses> i have 2 hdd with xubuntu installed. if I plug the 2 and reboot the sytem, will I be ableto choose which one I start?
#xubuntu 2017-09-20
<pudymody> Hi, i would like to know if someone can help me, i've just installed xubuntu but the quality of the sound is a little flat/poor, i've tried using somer equalizers, but it doesnt get any better
<CrazyTux> hello, what could be the reason for Xubuntu 16.04.3 freezing randomly?
<pmjdebruijn> full freeze? or does the console still work?
<pmjdebruijn> CrazyTux: are you using any binary blob drivers?
<CrazyTux> nothing works
<CrazyTux> when the OS freezes
<CrazyTux> forces me to reset manually by pressing the power button.
<CrazyTux> I have a new laptop.
<pmjdebruijn> did you test if the console works?
<pmjdebruijn> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<pmjdebruijn> CrazyTux: are you using any binary blob drivers, like for nVidia?
<CrazyTux> no.
<CrazyTux> my laptop runs on Intel Core i3 2 Ghz cpu, 4 GBs of RAM.
<CrazyTux> Intel integrated graphics
<CrazyTux> because of this frequent freezing issue, I was forced to remove Xubuntu LTS from my laptop.
<CrazyTux> but, I have always like Xubuntu.
<CrazyTux> this issue started after updating I think.
<xubuntu70i> Cool distro! Installing it right now ;)
#xubuntu 2017-09-21
<FinKsu> How can I make it so that when I plug in my headphones, Xubuntu selects them and volume up and down change the volume of my headphones?
<FinKsu> volume up and down buttons*
<FinKsu> nvm, found a fix
<xubuntu43i> Just wanted to say Thank You to all of you!
<xubuntu43i> Bye
<xubuntu04i> Installing xubuntu on flash drive. Installation hanging hardcore, threw partition error. Is there a 'best way' to exit installation?
<xubuntu04i> I'm in process of googling, just crunched for time.
<xubuntu04i> Guess I'll just try to get into terminal and shut down installation drive. Meh.
<xubuntu04i> can't get a terminal to load... hmm
#xubuntu 2017-09-22
<Curious_Penguin> hello, I have a copy of Xubuntu 16.04.2. Do I need to download the iso of 16.04.3 again or can I just upgrade?
<Curious_Penguin> could upgrades create any instability?
<Curious_Penguin> hello
<newbie|4> i think i got a bad hibernate/suspend image and i can not log into my system. is there a way to disable resume from kernel parameters?
<Curious_Penguin> can I use the copy of xubuntu 16.04.2 or should I download a new iso of 16.04.3?
<dsfa> hello guys i need urgent help
<dsfa> i deleted all my partitions by mistake
<dsfa> im still on the os at the moment
<dsfa> i have no idea how it is still running
<newbie|4> dsfa: what program did you use to delete the partitions?
<dsfa> gnome-disks probably
<dsfa> disks app
<dsfa> it was an extended partition with 3 partitions. 1. linux mint 2. Ubuntu 3. Swap.
<dsfa> I unmounted and deleted the linux mint partition, which was very small.
<dsfa> but then all of them disappeared. now it shows only free space
<Curious_Penguin> how much disk space should be allocated to Xubuntu 16.04.3 root partition? maximum size?
<newbie|4> dsfa: generally, you can try to recreate the old partitions. but you have to have EXACT start/end positions
<newbie|4> like... down to the exact byte.
<dsfa> about 180 gb, there was only one partition for Lubuntu (it was not xubuntu actually, i cudnt find help there)
<dsfa> oh shit
<newbie|4> i do not know if gnome-disks creates log files
<newbie|4> i.e. "delted partition /dev/sdb1 at pos 74834783 to 2093029302"
<newbie|4> if it does... you can recreate teh partitions.
<newbie|4> if you do not have this information and pressed "Save" in the disk app.... well, then they are gone
<dsfa> err i ll check if there are logs
<Curious_Penguin> I intend to install xubuntu. How much space would root and home partitions need?
<dsfa> there are no options for log in the gui
<dsfa> :0
<dsfa> shit man
<dsfa> pengguin how much space do u have
<dsfa> oshit man what have i done
<Curious_Penguin> about 150 GBs.
<dsfa> i have no specific idea but 50 gigs is enough to run xubuntu
<dsfa> i installed linux mint 18.2 which is much heavier on 11.2 gb
<dsfa> newbie i shud just cut my losses and fresh install right
<Curious_Penguin> ok.
<Curious_Penguin> should I download 16.04.3 or just install 16.04.2 and then upgrade?
<dsfa> id recommend installing 16.04.3 directly. some guys developed issues on his pc by upgrading from 16.04.2 to 16.04.3
<Curious_Penguin> ok.
<Curious_Penguin> then I need to download it now.
<Curious_Penguin> what kind of issues occured btw?
<dsfa> i read in a forum that his graphics drivers weren't working properly and were giving random error messages. It got fixed after he installed v16.04.3 directly.
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<Curious_Penguin> were there issues such as random freezing of the os?
<Curious_Penguin> OS not responding?
<dsfa> sorry i didnt notice the details
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<Curious_Penguin> btw, is there a gui package for youtube-dl?
<dsfa> probably not. i remember i used that to download some videos on linux mint 15 back in 2013 haha. good times
<dsfa> you should google to see if there's an ui for that
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<Curious_Penguin> how is mint as compared to xubuntu?
<dsfa> i actually havent used xubuntu :P i have used xfce but my distro experiences are limited to linux mint, lubuntu, ubuntu and some others.
<dsfa> mint feels very feature rich
<dsfa> and polished
<dsfa> but a bit heavy for my old laptop
<dsfa> i currently use lubuntu
<dsfa> its a lot lighter
<dsfa> not as polished, but it can do everything linux mint can
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<dsfa> that's why i prefer lubuntu to linux mint
<dsfa> xubuntu would probably a bit more polished and a bit heavier than lubuntu
<Curious_Penguin> suppose I install lubuntu can I turn it into xubuntu by installing xfce?
<dsfa> nah if u like xfce, go for the real thing. it'll feel better that way. lots of guys install xfce over mint but i personally dont prefer to
<dsfa> xfce is more feature rich than lxde. its good
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<Curious_Penguin> how about lxqt?
<dsfa> is that out yet? i dont have updated info on that
<dsfa> probably wouldn't be as stable yet
<dsfa> my favorite is puppy linux. so much power in such a small package. truly amazing.
<dsfa> i still use tahr puppy that i downloaded back in 2015
<dsfa> it was only a 100 mb iso !
<dsfa> today i messed up my partitions. i ll have to fresh install the operating systems
<newbie|4> dsfa: if you have no important documents on the lost partition, just go ahead & reinstall
<newbie|4> if you really really need the stuff on there, there are ways to figure out the partition layout from what is left... but that gets really hack'ish
<dsfa> yeah. I would already be having a major panic attack if i wouldnt have backed up everything to my external hdd just a few days back. Worth every cent.
<dsfa> ikr, i have done my fair share of fiddiling with my dumb laptop for the week, i have other work to do haha
<newbie|4> yea... a couple of years ago, i did not do any backups & messed up my partition as well. lots of sweat lol
<dsfa> omg same. I tried to install peppermint os and clean wiped out my entire hdd full of years of precious photos and documents
<dsfa> it was back in 2015 :'(
<dsfa> i never got the files back, i have no idea why i didnt try to recover them, but i shed a single tear every now and then about the accident
<Curious_Penguin> dsfa, please suggest a distro that consumes minimal battery power on laptops.
<dsfa> lubuntu would be best for that? what do u think newbie?
<Curious_Penguin> I am relatively a newbie.
<dsfa> i was talking about the other guy (his name's newbie|4). im an absolute noob too
<knome> i understand the rationale why you'd want minimal battery power consumption, but that can't be the real thing you want to achieve (because then the solution is not to use the laptop...)
<knome> so what is it you want to *do* with your laptop?
<Curious_Penguin> I use it for office work
<knome> i'm not an expert on lubuntu by any means, but i believe it is mostly user-friendly... but there can be wrinkles here and there
<Curious_Penguin> mainly using the packages like libre office, pdf readers, browsers etc
<knome> so if you are uncertain about it, i'd probably just go for xubuntu
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<knome> you can try the live desktops of course
<Curious_Penguin> I use my laptop for long hours.
<knome> and ultimately - running, say, libreoffice, will take the same resources/power on both systems
<Curious_Penguin> and want the OS to consume the battery power as less as possible.
<dsfa> id recommend lubuntu. ive found it very light,yet gets all my work done
<knome> have you tried the live desktop environments?
<dsfa> xubuntu would be more user friendly probably
<knome> i'd also say xubuntu is more (easily) customizable in many parts
<knome> if you don't need that, then it doesn't make a difference for you
<Curious_Penguin> how is ubuntu mate?
<knome> in resource usage i'd say at least as much as xubuntu
<knome> but i haven't got any numbers
<Curious_Penguin> userfriendliness and stability?
<knome> don't know much about that either
<dsfa> ive heard mate is very stable. but i personally dont like pure ubuntu that much
<knome> probably at least more user-friendly than lubuntu
<knome> dsfa, mate isn't "pure" ubuntu, it's a flavor like xubuntu and lubuntu
<dsfa> :P probably. lubuntu is like mr skeltal (only bones)
<Curious_Penguin> compared to xubuntu?
<Curious_Penguin> ubuntu mate vis a vis xubuntu?
<knome> also remember that "user-friendliness" is subjective... something might be intuitive in X, but not Y or Z for you, but not for somebody else...
<dsfa> yeah i guess knome
<knome> no guesses needed ;)
<knome> Curious_Penguin, tbh i'd probably try a live desktop or two as i've suggested a few times
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<dsfa> yes that's a better way. what's your download speed curious penguin?
<knome> since you value low power consumption highly, start with the one that likely uses least, eg. lubuntu
<Curious_Penguin> right now it is very slow.
<knome> lubuntu even has a smaller ISO
<dsfa> how many kilobytes per second?
<Curious_Penguin> 100 kbps
<dsfa> yeah id recommend trying lubuntu first. i love it. light but gets all the work done
<Curious_Penguin> or even less than that.
<dsfa> 100 kilobytes per second or kilobits?
<Curious_Penguin> kilobytes/sec
<dsfa> 100 kilobits would be like 8 kBps lol
<dsfa> oh good .
<dsfa> lets do the math
<dsfa> if we assume 90 kBps average speed, it's 5.4 megabytes per minute
<knome> (or just download ;))
<dsfa> haha
<akxwi-dave> I've tried Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate on laptops, for me the best one was Xubuntu
<knome> ^ he's subjective! ;)
<Curious_Penguin> which one is more dynamically developed?
<Curious_Penguin> I mean the pace of development.
<Curious_Penguin> and support.
<dsfa> it ll take around 4-6 hours
<dsfa> 3 if ur lucky
<knome> mate probably is most developed right now because it's new
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<knome> xubuntu has been around the longest, so it's more stable in development but also the system
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<knome> just to make it clear; this is the xubuntu channel, people here now xubuntu best and are prone to recommend it over other flavors
<akxwi-dave> what laptop do you have?
<akxwi-dave> that could also affect whats best
<knome> also, both akxwi-dave and myself are part of the xubuntu team so we are *definitely* subjective...
<Curious_Penguin> my laptop runs on intel i3 2 Ghz cpu, 4 gbs of ram.
<Curious_Penguin> intel integrated graphics
<akxwi-dave> all 3 would be good for that then...
<Curious_Penguin> ok
<akxwi-dave> i think it will come down, to your personal feelings.. all three can run the same same programs.. so really will be down to the aesthectics..
<Curious_Penguin> I am a linux newbie.
<Curious_Penguin> want something that is intuitive to operate and easy to maintain.
<newbie|4> i think i got a bad hibernate/suspend image and i can not log into my system (except rescue mode). is there a way to disable resume from kernel parameters?
<akxwi-dave> then I would try either Lubuntu or Xubuntu. In my humble opinion they are probably the easiest to get to grips with
<Curious_Penguin>  ok
<Curious_Penguin> I will go for xubuntu LTS.
<Curious_Penguin> thanks a lot for this info.
<akxwi-dave> anytime
<Curious_Penguin> bye and have a great day, guys.
<akxwi-dave> you too..
<dsfa> alright im going in boys, wish me luck. thanks newbie for support
<FinKsu> I have a problem. When the sound of my headphones is 20% or less, it is the same as 0%
<FinKsu> Umm... Any help?
<GridCube> !details FinKsu
<GridCube> !anyone FinKsu
<nooodlesnodes> how the heck do I remove login and laptop lid close login
<nooodlesnodes> its just a junk netbook that many need to use
<nooodlesnodes> so no password needed at all
<vrlc96> hello
<roses> im recovering data from a hdd, which was luks encrypted, but fdisk -l doesnt show any partition anymore. I know the passphrase
<roses> help appreciated
#xubuntu 2017-09-23
<windblow> is there a way to set microphone for flash plugin?
<windblow> oh the package adobe-flash-properties-gtk is in different repository
<windblow> need to enable partner repository from the software updates, at the configuration panel
<Unit193> Yes.
<adrian_1908> Hey guys, if any of your are already on 17.10, could you briefly (takes less than a minute) test if you have the following problems and get back to me (or report them there)?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1715037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715037 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Whisker menu doesn't register hover and drag events properly" [Undecided,New]
<adrian_1908> I'd be surprised if this was limited to just me, as I don't think this is something hardware dependent or something I could have caused by tinkering.
<AsKerr> hello. I made a partial update of xubuntu 16.04 and now i am in a login loop. Could anybody help?
<AsKerr> I reinstalled lightdm and updated. purged the nvidia drivers but i get the same loop at the login.
<AsKerr> fuck off
<jameson> hello
<jameson> I'm booting xubuntu on a live usb and trying to access things on my laptop's /home partition, but can't. How do I open a folder as root in the file browser?
<well_laid_lawn> jameson:  are you sure that partition is mounted ?
<well_laid_lawn> check   mount   in a terminal
<rardiol> I'm running the live usb 17.04 and I can't connect to wifi with a uss wifi connector. The connector works on another linux system. I select the network, put in the password, and it just works for a few seconds and then stops and says i'm disconnected. The rt2800usb driver is loaded.
#xubuntu 2017-09-24
<rardiol1> I'm running the live usb 17.04 and I can't connect to wifi with a uss wifi connector. The connector works on another linux system. I select the network, put in the password, and it just works for a few seconds and then stops and says i'm disconnected. The rt2800usb driver is loaded. I just tried the 16.04 live and it worked. any idea why?
<foxjazz> hi, just installed video drivers and I get /dev/sda1 clean, #/# files #/# blocks
<foxjazz> any idea what to do?
<xubuntu78i> hello?
<foxjazz> trid installing radeon driver for linux, after reboot it fails to boot.
<GridCube> foxjazz, go to a tty and try reinstalling, else just remove xorg.conf
<_BIGSHOT_> http://blog.crsantos.info/2015/01/25/apple-remote-a1156-intel-nuc-kodibuntu-14-helix-ir-keytables/
<_BIGSHOT_> $ sudo vim /etc/init.d/make-ir-work <-- will this work on 16.04?
<_BIGSHOT_> what do i have to use instead of init.d?
<well_laid_lawn> _BIGSHOT_:  the init now is systemd
<_BIGSHOT_> well_laid_lawn, can you turn this script into systemd script? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25610043/
<well_laid_lawn> not at the moment
<_BIGSHOT_> aww man it's only 2 to 3 lines
<knome> if it's only 2 to 3 lines, why don't you do it yourself? (:
<knome> or in other words, line count doesn't tell the whole story
<_BIGSHOT_> knome, can you write it out?
<_BIGSHOT_> there are lots of echo in it
<_BIGSHOT_> systemd won't be too big
<_BIGSHOT_> script i.e.
<knome> please
<_BIGSHOT_> huh? no man you don't need to show courtesy
<testerbeta> hi
<_BIGSHOT_> line 1: modprobe -r nuvoton_cir line 2: sleep 1 line 3: sys/bus/acpi/devices/<strong>ITE8713</strong>:00/physical_node/resources line 5: ir-keytable -p NEC,RC6 -w <strong>/etc/rc_keymaps/apple_remote</strong>
<testerbeta> i want know how much ram  will need xubuntu   (32bit)
<_BIGSHOT_> only 4 commands are there
<testerbeta> i just need xubuntu  with networkmanager (no more)
<foxjazz> using ubuntu how do you install trendnet ethernet adapter
<foxjazz> usb
<_BIGSHOT_> testerbeta, i guess 1GB is more than enough
<knome> testerbeta, try checking https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<knome> _BIGSHOT_, please do not tell everybody on the channel your problem is "just 4 commands"; everybody here is volunteer and if they can help, they most likely will
<_BIGSHOT_> knome, relax bud, here have some soda
 * _BIGSHOT_ give knome soda
<_BIGSHOT_> gives*
<foxjazz> GridCube: Hey so I had it working on linux server. so installed this
<foxjazz> problem comes when I add a second card, the ethernet port is no longer available
<GridCube> that sound very weird
<foxjazz> yes, so I have got a usb to ethernet adapter
<foxjazz> and before I put the second card in, I want to get it working
<foxjazz> it's a Trendnet adapter
<GridCube> second card of what?
<foxjazz> the second video card
<GridCube> oh, you want to have both running at the same time?
<GridCube> i don't know how you can do that
<foxjazz> well. I just need one
<foxjazz> and since the second video card will break the on board adapter, it would be good to get this other one to work
<foxjazz> when I installed xubuntu, it auto installed the usb adapter
<foxjazz> with no issues
<GridCube> as i said before the best thing i can come with is deleting the Xorg.conf file
<GridCube> so you get reverted to the default drivers
<GridCube> and that should work
<foxjazz> I have linux server booted and running
<foxjazz> what is xorg.conf delete going to do?
<GridCube> make the system use generic drivers that where working before you installed the privative ones
<foxjazz> I have the video drivers installed and working under linux server
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i don't understand the problem then
<foxjazz> my current problem is this. when I add the second video card, it will make the ether net adapter stop working
<GridCube> oh
<foxjazz> I have a usb adapter
<GridCube> right
<foxjazz> if I can get that working before adding the card, then at least I have comms
<GridCube> does the card show up with lspci?
<foxjazz> lspi no command found
<foxjazz> oo
<GridCube> lspci
<foxjazz> looking
<foxjazz> i don't see it
<GridCube> I'll bet then you have a hardware problem
<GridCube> try removing the card and placing it again, or changing the slot is using
<foxjazz> well ok, if it's hardware why was it working with xubuntu?
<foxjazz> ok
<foxjazz> sure
<GridCube> because it might have moved when you added the vga
<foxjazz> lsusb it sees it
<GridCube> lsusb sees the usb one
<foxjazz> yes
<GridCube> thats not the one you want
<foxjazz> I haven't added the second card just yet
<foxjazz> I think when I add the card it will break ethernet
 * GridCube facepalms
<foxjazz> so I need to get the usb ethernet adapter working
<GridCube> it should just work
<foxjazz> ifconfig doesn't have it listed
<GridCube> I don't know how else to help you
<GridCube> foxjazz, https://www.linux.com/answers/how-do-i-setup-network-card-if-linux-cannot-see-it
<foxjazz> ok.. tx for the time
<GridCube> I think you need to work on a problem at a time, if you want to have the ethernet pci card working or the usb one
<GridCube> if the pci one doesnt work, try changing it's port
<GridCube> maybe the mobo has problems with many cards at the same time?
<GridCube> maybe the vga card is pushing the ethernet card and making it disconnect from the pins?
<foxjazz> hmmm interesting
<foxjazz> since I couldn't add the usb ethernet, I am trying the xubuntu install one more time, if that doesn't work on installing the vid drivers, I am just going to get another license for windows.
<foxjazz> when installing -y why does it say invalid operation -y it just means yes right?
<foxjazz> GridCube: how do I remove xorg.conf on boot
<GridCube> if you can get to a tty go to /etc/X11/ and inside of it it should be there, if you dn't have one then you are already using the generic drivers
<foxjazz> how do I get to a tty
<foxjazz> it just comes up with that clean entry and doesn't do anything else
<foxjazz> huh, should I try oem install?
<foxjazz> I tried debian last night, and well there was no su, debian is screwed up.
<foxjazz> installed oem
<foxjazz> instead of updating distro, going to just install the driver and reboot.
<foxjazz> fingers crossed
<foxjazz> wow it's doing nothing
<foxjazz> nada
<foxjazz> gonna try one more thing
<foxjazz> this is like the 5th time I have done an install or 7 this weekend... getting old
<foxjazz> well linux is officially !@#$
<foxjazz> windows here I come... LOL
<foxjazz> you would a thought after all this time, they would build a better linux.  I am just going to virutalize a linux server under windows
#xubuntu 2018-09-17
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, the udate to 18.04.1LTS finished
<CrazyLikeAFox> and it still does the hang on normal boot thing
<CrazyLikeAFox> after fs checks finish
<CrazyLikeAFox> it'll resume booting if I do recovery mode first, but won't directly boot
<CrazyLikeAFox> something is fubar'd :T
<Wayward_Vagabond> Well, it works well enough to do irc and web browsing
<bleb> how do i configure the default xfce config
<bleb> like i just configured xfce for one particular user.  now when i log in as another user, xfce is the xubuntu default rather than the configuration i just made as the other user
<bleb> how do i make one particular user's config be the default for all users?
<hans_> really annoying problem with my xubuntu VMWare VM - when i resize the VM window, the window turns completely black and unresponsive - until i minimize it and restore it, then it's back to normal at the size i set it to...
<hans_> happens on xubuntu 18.04 - does not happen on debian 9+xfce4  - both open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-desktop  is installed on both, any idea what's happening?
<hans_> have tried rebooting, didn't help
<pmjdebruijn> does it happen without open-vm-tools-desktop ?
<pmjdebruijn> also check your /var/log/Xorg*log
<hans_> anything specific i'm looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zr2Py5mS4T/
<hans_> i'll try uninstalling open-vm-tools-desktop, rebooting, and see if it still happens
<pmjdebruijn> nothing super obviously wrong there
<hans_> problem happens even after uninstalling open-vm-tools-desktop and rebooting
<hans_> weirdly, i'd expect resizing to not work properly at all without it, but resize worked fine (except the hang issue)
<hans_> i suspect `apt remove --purge open-vm-tools-desktop; reboot;`  didn't do a proper uninstall
<hans_> oh oki
<hans_> now it only happens once per reboot it seems, dafuq
<hans_> now it freeze on the first resize
<hans_> but 2nd resize  + works fine
<the-noob> hi, can't find an answer on this... how much disk space do I need for xubuntu ?
<Spass> hello the-noob, it depends on your needs, but see here - https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<the-noob> oh boi
<the-noob> and there I was thinking this is a light option
<the-noob> slightly offtopic then... any recommendations for a max 4GB distro ?
<diogenes_> the-noob, AntiX OS
<the-noob> converting a windows media box but I still need the GUI
 * gnrp has Xubuntu on a 16GB hdd, with 8GB still free. And lots of stuff installed...
<gnrp> the-noob: Maybe Lubuntu even? Or try a Debian and then install desktop components as needed
<the-noob> gnrp: found a solution.. upgrading the 'hdd'
<the-noob> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273074952706 this is what I have now
<the-noob> going to buy https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291747605907 and a 16gb SD card and that's that
<the-noob> I am indeed tempted to go for a 'server' Debian and add the GUI after... will see what time I have available
<Axzercion> I recommend upgrading the hdd. Apps generally don't shrink in size and a 16GB will last you a lot longer
<Axzercion> sometimes you run into bugs that make you go "was that regression really necessary?". In this case display settings for multiple monitors. It gets reset to mirrored on every boot...
<gnrp> indeed, an hdd upgrade is the best thing. 4gb is really low
<knome> the-noob, additionally, i would consider a "real" SSD to attach to your SATA rather than a memory card reader for both speed, reliability and lifespan
<knome> egh, not even "real"; just real
#xubuntu 2018-09-18
<CrazyLikeAFox> Anybody familiar with radeon drivers?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Them being broken seems to be the cause of my boot issues, and I attempted to reinstall them, and either failed at it, or just the default foss drivers aren't working
<diogenes_> Hey guys, a theoretical question, what will happen to xubuntu if ubuntu goes away? for instance linux mint guys already have an answer, do you have one?
<brainwash> diogenes_: what if Xfce dies?
<diogenes_> brainwash, then (judging by its super slow development) it's gonna be the slowest death in the history
<n-iCe>  Do you think Ubuntu will die?
<n-iCe> Is not the most used and popular distro out there?
<diogenes_> n-iCe, even the greatest starts in the universe die one day, but the question was not about what i think but what will happen to xubuntu then
<diogenes_> stars*
<n-iCe> Well, will die too
<n-iCe> are you afraid?
<n-iCe> will not happen any time soon
<n-iCe> diogenes_: what distro do you use?
<diogenes_> i have different ones on different PCs
<diogenes_> there is no a main one
<n-iCe> oh, I just use xubuntu
<diogenes_> n-iCe, who could have thought that Linus Torvalds will decide to leave linux over night? so you see how things happen spontaneously.
<ondondil> But he didn't leave Linux. He's taking a break just like he did when he created git.
<diogenes_> this time it doesn't look like that but we'll seee
<diogenes_> see*
<ondondil> In the same email in which he stated that he's taking a break, he also wrote that he still wants to continue to work on Linux.
<ondondil> Here's quote: "This is not some kind of "I'm burnt out, I need to just go away" break.  I'm not feeling like I don't want to continue maintaining Linux. Quite the reverse.  I very much do want to continue to do this project that I've been working on for almost three decades."
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody have advice on reinstalling AMD radeon graphics drivers? They seem to have been broken before I upgraded to the current lts. The upgrade, and me attempting to reinstall them didn't fix it.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Either I didn't get rid of everything, or the default FOSS drivers in synpatic aren't fully compatible- I can only boot atm if I add nomodeset to the options in grub
<krytarik> Wayward_Vagabond: Please try to not employ people in multiple channels with your issue at the same time.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Op, sorry
<Wayward_Vagabond> Shoulda looked at the nick lists for overlap, but actually thinking now it'd be most of them
#xubuntu 2018-09-19
<glitchd> is there a known issue with xubuntu-desktop in 18.04?
<glitchd> i installed ubuntu 18.04.1 then installed xubuntu-desktop, but after loggin in, it just sits at the splash screen, i do however have access to the right click menu
<pragomer> I really would love to install dockbarx in xubuntu 18.04 but it seems as this woulnt be possible easily for a newbie, right? any tips?
<knome> there's a PPA for dockbarx... https://launchpad.net/~xuzhen666/+archive/ubuntu/dockbarx?field.series_filter=bionic
<pragomer> oh, I will try this instant
<knome> and i shouldn't have to say, but use PPA's at your own risk..
<pragomer> thats clear.. its just.. i think xfce should offer such an "icon only taskbar" itself.
<knome> it does...
<knome> edit the window buttons applet properties
<knome> uncheck "show button labels"
<pragomer> yes, this its whats NEARLY to that, but you have still two icons: the starter and the icon of the opened window. In my opinion xfce is just the perfect DE, except from that
<pragomer> you know what I mean? or do I overview something?
<knome> you mean you'd like to have the launcher icons act as window icons as well? sure, i get that.
<knome> and no, i don't think that's possible with the core xfce panel components
<pragomer> yes, exactly that.. like (god beware) windows, but also KDE, Gnome, etc.
<pragomer> no it isnt, but I would be very cool
<knome> i use shortcut keys for most of my apps, the right-click menu on desktop serves the application menu for the rest
<pragomer> this ppa does only contain the standalone dockbarx I think , not the xfce panel addon, right?
<knome> looks like it
<pragomer> no big deal, but I would be a nice to have under xfce
#xubuntu 2018-09-20
<kumool> anyway to make left click minimize a window?
<kumool> more of an xfce question
<krytarik> kumool: I'd hazard the notion that it's the default behavior of the Window Buttons plugin - if the concerning window already has focus.
<kumool> Ah, fixed, finally!
<krytarik> ಠ_ಠ
<kumool> thanks!
<krytarik> Welcome!
<tsglove> Hello.  I am connecting to a Xubuntu installation, where I installed vnc4server.   In the ~/.vnc/xstartup    I have the    startxfce4 &      line.   Yet when I connect to that machine via VNC, I get the (I believe) X11 window (black/white little squares).
<tsglove> Any idea what could be the problem here?
<Kangarooo> Hello. To have new better comparison of all Ubuntu distros, im asking for crowdsourcing help of everyone working together to share knowledge together in one spreadsheet. At start 7 Ubuntu Flavors Compared: Kubuntu vs. Lubuntu vs. Xubuntu vs. MATE vs. Budgie vs. Studio  http://bit.do/UbuntuCompare Anyone can add more details for each distro
#xubuntu 2018-09-21
<RedSoxFan07> Has anyone here been experiencing an issue where you log in and your panels don't show up until you switch in and out of the CLI (Ctrl+Alt+F2, Ctrl-Alt-F7)?
<brainwash> RedSoxFan07: everything else is functional?
<RedSoxFan07> brainwash: Yup.
<brainwash> there could be something logged in .xsession-errors
<RedSoxFan07> brainwash: Okay, cool. I'll check it out.
<brainwash> is this a multi monitor setup?
<RedSoxFan07> brainwash: Actually, no. I normally would, but I haven't done that with this system.
<brainwash> ah ok
<brainwash> multi monitor may have been the reason for why it fails
<RedSoxFan07> brainwash: Oh, okay. I've just got one monitor hooked up to my GT 1030 via DVI.
<RedSoxFan07> (xfce4-session:1878): xfce4-session-WARNING **: 08:36:44.930: xfsm_manager_load_session: Something wrong with /home/joshua/.cache/sessions/xfce4-session-joshua-OptiPlex-3020:0, Does it exist? Permissions issue?
<RedSoxFan07> (xfwm4:1889): xfwm4-WARNING **: 08:36:45.661: Error waiting on vblank with DRI: Invalid argument
<RedSoxFan07> (wrapper-2.0:1993): Gtk-WARNING **: 08:36:50.645: Negative content width -3 (allocation 1, extents 2x2) while allocating gadget (node button, owner GtkToggleButton)
<RedSoxFan07> (xfce4-session:1878): xfce4-session-WARNING **: 08:38:01.348: ICE connection 0x562765496a00 rejected
<RedSoxFan07> Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<RedSoxFan07> (Telegram:2431): libappindicator-CRITICAL **: app_indicator_set_icon_full: assertion 'IS_APP_INDICATOR (self)' failed
<RedSoxFan07> propsReply "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient; type=\"method_call\", sender=\":1.76\" (uid=1000 pid=2431 comm=\"Telegram -- \" label=\"snap.telegram-desktop.telegram-desktop (enforce)\") interface=\"org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties\" member=\"GetAll\" error name=\"(unset)\" requested_reply=\"0\" destination=\"org.freedesktop.NetworkManager\" (uid=0 pid=804 comm=\"/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon \"
<RedSoxFan07> label=\"unconfined\")"
<RedSoxFan07> nmReply "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient; type=\"method_call\", sender=\":1.76\" (uid=1000 pid=2431 comm=\"Telegram -- \" label=\"snap.telegram-desktop.telegram-desktop (enforce)\") interface=\"org.freedesktop.NetworkManager\" member=\"GetDevices\" error name=\"(unset)\" requested_reply=\"0\" destination=\"org.freedesktop.NetworkManager\" (uid=0 pid=804 comm=\"/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon \"
<RedSoxFan07> label=\"unconfined\")"
<RedSoxFan07> "Object path cannot be empty"
<brainwash> RedSoxFan07: please read the channel topic
#xubuntu 2018-09-22
<NerdTheThird> hey, can anyone tell me what's the default font in xubuntu? i fucked something up
<ondondil> Noto Sans
<NerdTheThird> tnx
<odanoburu> hi! what's the best way to swap the Ctrl and Caps Lock keys in xubuntu 18.04?
<Kangarooo> where to find Xubuntu core how looks when installed? Here mentioned fisrt time i hear such and youtube not showing 18.04 video. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391262&p=13765487#post13765487
<Kangarooo> Wanted to see video how install goes and how it all looks. https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<kangarooo> i got internet off for second and didnt see if got answer
#xubuntu 2018-09-23
<misko_> Hey flocculant
<cheets> Hi
<Spass> hello cheets
<diogenes_> hi
<cheets> I got a question regarding a package dotnet core
<cheets> It installs fine but the main command has a different name
<cheets> It is dotnet-sdk.dotnet instead of dotnet
<cheets> The problem I have is when I use an app that expects it to be "dotnet". Now I created an alias using bash, and logged in / logged out. It works nice on the command line (the alias). But I guess this app that calls the 'dotnet' does a 'which dotnet' and finds that it doesn't exist.
<cheets> I could create an alias in bash in ~/bin and put that in path I guess
<cheets> The app I am trying to get working is 'vscode' with the C# extension
<friendlyGoat> hello
<friendlyGoat> can i ask for help with something somewhat small
<knome> friendlyGoat, that's the very purpose if this channel...
<friendlyGoat> heh sorry bout that i was just saying that to try being polite
<knome> no worries
<friendlyGoat> anyways i need to get two things handled, 1: i forgot how to get something of mine to run when i open my terminal, and 2: for some reason that thing from 1 opens up by itself without the terminal whenever i turn on my computer
<friendlyGoat> i should explain better and one step at a time
<Spass> 1: you can try putting it at the bootom of the ~/.bashrc file
<Spass> 2: check your xfce4-session-settings (Session and Startup), Application Autostart tab
<friendlyGoat> its not on the autostart thing, its what im trying to have my terminal run when i turn it on
<friendlyGoat> im trying to think of a way to explain it without sounding dumb
<Spass> what exactly you want to run with your terminal?
<friendlyGoat> im trying to make my terminal execute something when it opens, i need to get it to open another directory then do ./(file) but it just wont
<friendlyGoat> its a thing called cool retro term
<Spass> and did you try putting that command in the bottom of ~/.bashrc file?
<Spass> like "cd /path/to/that/directory && ./file"
<friendlyGoat> nah i didnt do that, that just kind of happened by itself.
<friendlyGoat> im trying to make it so when my terminal opens it opens cool retro term instead but for some reason whenever i turn on my computer it just opens cool retro term automatically?
<friendlyGoat> also im gonna try what you said
<Spass> friendlyGoat, try to clear your saved sessions in xfce4-session-settings
<Spass> btw, make sure that ./file is executable
<friendlyGoat> "Failed to execute child. Failed to execute child process "cd /home/jonah/cool-retro-term/ && ./cool-retro-term" (No such file or directory)
#xubuntu 2019-09-16
<xubuntu90w> hello,
<xubuntu90w> my mouse pointer size keeps reverting  back to small every reboot despite setting it to size 48 in mouse settings.  Upon reboot the number remains at 48, but the mouse pointer reverts back to small. Anyone else experience this?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu90w:  does it happen if you log out then back in ?
<well_laid_lawn> hae ou tried saving the session ?
<well_laid_lawn> hae you tried saving the session ?
<xubuntu94w> okay, sounds good.
<xubuntu94w> I have a question: I'm no longer sure how to download packages. how can I fix this? am I just dong something simple wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> what happens if ou use the software center ?
<xubuntu94w> I dunno. is that where I should go?
<well_laid_lawn> try that first - should be in the menu
<xubuntu94w> after having my system updated, I'm no longer sure where to go. okay, I'll look for that.
<xubuntu94w> looking under "All," I'm able to see "Software & Updates," and "Software Installer."
<xubuntu94w> your lawn also sounds amazing.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<xubuntu94w> okay, I looked at Software & Updates, but it's not like the package installer I used to use, where I could search for different programs.
<xubuntu94w> is there a way to search for certain programs, or is that in another place?
<saor> xubuntu94w: I get this with my mouse settings somtimes, manually editing the .xml helped in my case.
<xubuntu94w> hmm, okay. I'm totally not a programmer at all, so stuff like that is foreign to me.
<xubuntu94w> jeez, Church was in and out. If only real church was like that, I might attend!
<xubuntu94w> if I believed in God!
<xubuntu94w> did I just alienate everyone, or is this long of a pause normal?
<tomreyn> xubuntu94w: it's normal (when it's not obvious that there are open support questions). about your software installations, you can use either use apt in a terminal or synaptic.
<tomreyn> or the ubuntu software store, but ... personally i would not.
<xubuntu94w> okay. I'm not a programmer. like, how do I download packages and stuff? I still don't know.
<xubuntu94w> I used to be able to, but not since I have this newest version.
<xubuntu94w> or maybe it's going from Mate to xubuntu? I'm not sure.
<xubuntu90w1> hello, in Xubuntu 18.0.4.3, my mouse pointer size wont stay large after reboot, I set the mouse pointer to size 48, and for the session it stays large, but then after reboot, it reverts back to small pointer, although the size selector roller remains at size 48, the mouse pointer is small again. Any one else having this problem or know of a fix?
#xubuntu 2019-09-17
<tomreyn> xubuntu90w1: start here https://xubuntu.org/help/
<tomreyn> i.e. if you run Xubuntu 19.04, https://docs.xubuntu.org/1904/user/C/managing-applications.html
<xubuntu94w> so I looked up how to download packages, and I'm in Terminal and it's not working for some reason. any insight?
<xubuntu94w> it's saying it's unable to locate the package, but I did an apt-cache search and found it, so it should be available, right?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu94w: what package ? in the universe repo, thenis that repo enabled on your system ?
<xubuntu94w> I was trying to get Emilia Pinball Emulator.
<xubuntu94w> what's a universe repo?
<Bashing-om> !repository | xubuntu94w
<ubottu> xubuntu94w: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<xubuntu94w> okay, I'll check that out. thanks.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu94w: "Emilia Pinball Emulator" will not parse, what is the actual package name ?
<xubuntu94w> that's the name that came up when I typed in apt-cache search pinball, after reading about that method online.
<xubuntu94w> I don't know the program, I was just searching for the name that came up.
<tomreyn> the package is called "pinball" :)
<xubuntu94w> okay! so just type that in, apt-get install pinball?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu94w: OK .. that points to the package "pinball" . now see if that is what you want ' apt show pinball '. This packkage is in the Universe repo .
<tomreyn> yes,    sudo apt-get install pinball    or just     sudo apt install pinball
<xubuntu94w> okay, let me try. it's telling me a few different things with that first command...
<xubuntu94w> okay, looks like it's working! thanks so much!!! <3
<tomreyn> :)
<timir> hello all
<timir> I just installed Xubuntu on a brand new Ryzen 3400G, Install was a breeze also found the drivers. But everytime I reboot my machine I do not get sound. Then after reinstalling the drivers again get sound, can this be resolved ?
<gnrp> timir: What do you do when reinstalling the drivers?
<tomreyn> also, which drivers do you install seperately overall?
<GridCube> also check pavucontrol, your sound might be going to hdmi instead of analog or viceversa
<GridCube> remember that each application has a profile in pavucontrol so each can go to a different device
<xubuntu33w> https://i.imgur.com/0n1M2bd.png
<xubuntu33w> this happens to my titlebars when i use a dark theme on xubuntu. any fixes?
<Freazes> Olá
#xubuntu 2019-09-18
<SiD_User> Hi. Is here any 1 from xubuntu page admin ?? There's a probaby issue with LTS information or i missing something... LTS should have support to 2023 not 2021...
<SiD_User> Xubuntu 18.04 LTSXubuntu 18.04 LTS was released in April 2018. The LTS release is supported until April 2021 and is the recommended version for all environments that require stability.
<SiD_User> or Xubuntu have only 3 year support ?
<tomreyn> good chat!
<genii> heh
<genii> Most users don't realize that each team selects it's own LTS term and assume all are 5
<remline> genii, I think all of the flavors are 3 instead of 5?
<genii> No
<genii> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04)
<genii> heh
<genii> ..if called in the #ubuntu channel, it would state 5
<remline> I don't count Ubuntu as a "flavor" :)
<genii> Kubuntu, Xubuntu are 3 as a result of choices of the teams producing them. I don't know offhand for Lubuntu or others. But main LTS is for 5 years on regular Ubuntu as a policy of Canonical
<genii> "<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information."
<remline> Lubuntu is likewise 3 year LTS.
<remline> I actually don't know what precisely the support term means. Aren't all Xubuntu packages also available in Ubuntu? And therefore, those packages get 5 years of support via Ubuntu?
<genii> Updates specific to each desktop like KDE,LXDE, XFCE and so on only get updates for 3, as per each team's policy. GTK updates continue for the full 5. All underlying main base share, so those also continue getting updates for the full 5
<genii> In some cases where a major security flaw might be found specific to a particular desktop variety, a fix may be issued after 3 years
<nic99> is there an option to get details view for files
<nic99> like there is in mac file manager or windows file manager
<toe_head2001> I'm currently using Eoan Ermine. On the 11th, the kernel upgraded to 5.3. I have not been able to suspend this computer since. The screen goes black, but it stays fully powered on.
<toe_head2001> What can I do to find the cause?
<gnrp> Eoan Ermine and a 5.3 kernel. I am getting old. Oo
<gnrp> toe_head2001: Look in the kernel logs after you reboot
<gnrp> not only kernel logs, logs in general
<tomreyn> !eoan is unreleased
<tomreyn> !eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<gnrp> aah, ok
#xubuntu 2019-09-19
<timir> Hello all
<timir> I installed Xubuntu on a new pc build Ryzen 3400G, the installation was successful. Was also able to find the right drivers. I have an issue with the sound after I reboot I keep loosing the sound, Tried checking and changing the output from the Pulse audio mixer but get no sound. The only way is then to reinstall the drivers and do a reboot and
<timir> then it works. But again after a reboot there is no sound. Has anyone experienced this?
<matt82> hi im creating a server, trying to find a resource for setting up raid
<matt82> i have 2, 1tb ssds i want to run in raid1
<matt82> );
<matt82> alright ima head out
<xubuntu63w> Hi, I have the following problem:
<xubuntu63w> Hi, I have the following problem: I just update Ubuntu to the last version (19) and the mouse cursor is misaligned. On the screen the cursor points to a specific part but when i click my action activate a different part of the sceen.
<recon_dsk> hi all, recently did a update to 18.04 and have a dual boot issue, my window10 partition is not showing up in grub boot menu, I managed to get it to show an boot option but i get "invalid siganture". I can boot to win10 if i choose it from the uefi menu. any suggestions?
<recon_dsk> version 19? is that the dev vesion?
<tomreyn> by "update to 18.04", do you mean a release upgrade from an earlier xubuntu release?
<tomreyn> the latest stable release is 19.04, the latest LTS release is 18.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> package "os-prober" is required to detect other OS installations and have them added to grub menu automatically
<tomreyn> the "invalid signature" issue sounds like a 'uefi secure boot' issue, or a result of mixing an uefi booted OS installation with a legacy bios booted installation
<recon_dsk> os-prober not finding or returning anything
<recon_dsk> uefi secure boot is disabled
<recon_dsk> and was a failed update from 16.04, I just did a reinstall of 18.04 onto the ubuntu drive
<recon_dsk> during this i managed to boot into window recovery mode and it nuked my existing efi boot setup
<recon_dsk> I added menuentry "Windows" {
<recon_dsk>     search --set=root --file /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<recon_dsk>     chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<recon_dsk> }
<recon_dsk>  
<recon_dsk> to /etc/grub.d/40_custom to get a windows item in the grub menu, but it returns "invalid signature" when booted
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<recon_dsk> #list
<tomreyn> recon_dsk: what'S the output of:  grub-probe --target=fs_uuid /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<tomreyn> + sudo
<recon_dsk> tomreyn:  DE1E-35A8
<tomreyn> put this into /boot/grub/custom.cfg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JjcsX4kT4q/
<recon_dsk> ok, into new file? or replace what i had in 40_custom
<tomreyn> that's assuming your ESP is on the first disk grub and the uefi get to see
<tomreyn> you can also place it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but then it gets parsed which is not strictly needed.
<recon_dsk> ok, going to have to reboot
<tomreyn> it also assumes both windows and ubuntu are installed in uefi mode
<recon_dsk> well, I've no idea, been 3 years since i was in here lol
<recon_lap> well that did not work, no change to menu and ubuntu not getting stuck on black screen :(
<recon_lap> not/now*
<tomreyn> you do need to run update-grub once
<tomreyn> none of what i suggested would cause a black screen to appear that was not there before
<recon_lap> I changed video driver to the open source one, likely the cause
<recon_lap> normally my updates go well, made a total shambles out of this one
<recon_lap> ok, was the x.org video driver, ubuntu is booting proper again
#xubuntu 2019-09-20
<xubiand> hi
<xubiand> can somebody please help me? since yesterday my boot partition is to small for an upgrade. i already deleted all the old kernels but it's still too small. next i tried to enlarge my boot partition. in order to do that i wanted to make my primary partition smaller - so i booted xubuntu 18.04 from a usb stick and installed kde partition manager. unfortunately i could not resize the main partition at all.
<xubiand> im using xubuntu 18.04 and my main partition is encrypted. of course i decrypted it in kde partition manager but in spite of this i could not resize it :/
<genii> A temporary fix is to use a USB stick which is larger than the /boot partition, copy all files in your current one over to it, preserving permissions etc, then bindmount it to your existing /boot, do the upgrade,. When finished, unmount it and copy any files which are newer or changed back to the existing partition ( if they all fit )
<xubiand> ok thanks, i'll give it a try
<nikolam> what xfce theme you use to make lower edge of windows "normal" to they could be widen with mouse cursor normally...
<nikolam> It is much irritating to have such stupid theme in Xubuntu for years, that disables easy resizing window form the bottom right edge
<brainwash> nikolam: there is a variant of Greybird with wider borders
<nikolam> oh, that would be nice. Also would be nice to be default
<nikolam> what greybird does the job https://www.xfce-look.org/search/projectSearchText/greybird
<brainwash> nikolam: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/issues/51
<brainwash> it should be selectable via Xfce Settings > Window Manager
<brainwash> there may be a custom variant made also
<brainwash> unofficial one I mean
<nikolam> bah now on 19.04 I select Icons theme and every time it auto-selects last one on the list, "Ubuntu Mono Light" icon theme,,
<Spass> nikolam, Greybird-accessibility should be installed by default, about your second issue, do you have two Appearance settings window opened at the same time maybe?
<Spass> nikolam, also in case you didn't know that already, you can change the window size by holding Alt (by default) and clicking RMB on the window and drag it
<nikolam> https://mega.nz/#!yQZDWCJT!Qy1p9sGspVcG8WHyyI-0chydXTkr-s1MNp-qYCbZVew
<Spass> but I agree that the issue with resizing is kind of hard to deal with sometimes, I got used to it (I really like thin borders), plus, top corners are usually easier to "grab" and resize a window
<nikolam> I don't see what's there to like about thin brders, when they create an issue with resizing
<nikolam> I am using some sort of windowing system for almost 25 years and I never saw anyone use upper part of window to resize
<nikolam> Greybird-accessibility I think is not installed by default
<Spass> and you're looking in the Window Manager settings or in the Appearance settings?
<nikolam> Yes, it seems it is artefact of having 2 appearance windows opened at the same time, really strange bug
<nikolam> I still think it is insane to disable normal disk resizing by thin corners in all themes. I think many novel users to Linux or Ubuntu or non-MS windows desktop in general could be turned down from the platform with this.
<brainwash> luckily, you can easily switch to a different theme
<nikolam> yes, but all themes installed by default are aether damaged by the thin lower parts of windows or look rediculous
<nikolam> That defautl pretty much is useless
<nikolam> I can't imagine what it the real use of thin window border, but to create problems
<nikolam> we have 22 inch monitors these days and few pixels count?.. I don't get it
<brainwash> it looks nicer according to the creator
<genii> Probably to maximize usable screen real estate on motors with resolutions like 640x480, 1024x768, etc
<genii> motors/monitors
<nikolam> Creator were drunk. For years. And it creates a huge resize bug, that is more important. Ok, I will need to report a bug , not brag a bout it.
 * genii slaps autocorrect
<Spass> I assume aesthetics play a big part here
<nikolam> As i remember, that thin default started appearing somewhere aroun 2014.. so.. no practical use
<brainwash> note that in Xfce 4.14 the default theme has 4px borders and also offers variants for hidpi
<Spass> you'll probably find an open bug report about that issue on the Bugzilla
<nikolam> Aestetics should be secondary to functionality. I think MS windows also have thin borders but don
<nikolam> t have trouble with resizing
<brainwash> yes, it uses invisible borders
<brainwash> same for gnome and kde I think
<Spass> not in the Bugzilla, Launchpad, since it's not in Xfce by default
<brainwash> Spass: maybe you should just link it
<nikolam> OK, I won't brag more about it, it is frustrating, thin borders are useless.
<Spass> I'll try to find it
<Spass> here for example - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1056978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056978 in Xfwm4 "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Medium,Won't fix]
<Spass> but it has "Won't fix", so probably there's another one, about Xubuntu defaults specifically
<Spass> well… "The thin window borders are still a design decision which will not be changed."
<Spass> I guess this discussion will be reoccurring from time to time among the Xubuntu devs
<Spass> so for now, the simple solution is to change the theme
<Spass> upstream report - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11808
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11808 in General "Xfwm: Increase the resize border of windows" [Normal,New]
<nikolam> I still think one that started shipping thin borders theme in Xubuntu was an Microsoft agent.. :)
<nikolam> Yes, change default theme, that might be the sane choice.
<Spass> thanks for your feedback, next time the Xubuntu Team will discuss that subject they'll definitely take all user feedback under consideration
<nikolam> Thanks
<nikolam> I am on Xubuntu since 07.04 hope that counts.
<Spass> long-time user, nice
<nikolam> still first to do is I install Synaptic.. of course :P
<Spass> heh, there's two of us then, I'm not a fan of GNOME Software, and I like to have a GUI to manage/search packages
<Spass> anyway, there should be a Xubuntu Team meeting in some time, so if I'll be around I'll try to mention that 1px border issue again
<Spass> (I'm not in the Team, but I'll try to suggest that topic to discuss)
<brainwash> Spass: don't waste your time
<nikolam> In Windows manager settings, Daloa seems to be fixing resize issue, not Greybird-accessibility.
<Spass> brainwash, I assume it was discussed recently / many times and there's no reason to talk about it?
<brainwash> yes
<remline> Alt + Right click is superior to window borders anyway ;)
<saor> ^ this guy xfce's
<saor> border-only wm theme and live that minimal life
<nikolam> remline, new users or even long time ones don't know that. they just know xubuntu has a bug for years. Thin border is not worth that.
<nikolam> Daloa seems ok
<remline> nikolam, indeed, I had to search around for that when I started with Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2019-09-21
<nikolam> I have fresh install of Xubuntu 19.04 , updated on SSD (Xeon E5420) and Thunar keeps dying for no apparent reason.
<nikolam> I'd try to catch some useful info ,starting Thunar from the shell
<diogenes_> nikolam, how it's dying?
<Guest36979> hi all , just booted XUBUNTU live from usb key and noticed it has a bug after session goes to standby ,screen is locked and i can only log in by killing process light-locker (via CTR+ALT+F..), how to find out if  Xubuntu devs are aware of this  issue  ...  also  issue posted on :
<Guest36979> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133341/xubuntu-18-10-light-locker-wrong-behavior  , top answer says developers of light-locker are informed  https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/138
<nikolam> diogenes_, it just closed it's window by itself. trying to reproduce. Last night I conldn't start Thunar after it was freezing it's windows. I'll report if I have any more specific info
<nikolam> "normal" messages are (Thunar:8991): xfconf-WARNING **: 08:42:44.037: Failed to set property "thunar::/last-details-view-column-widths": Operation was cancelled
<nikolam> (ghex:9898): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 08:42:44.095: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<diogenes_> nikolam, it happens sometimes if you keep thunar opened and dowload or copy some movies and pics because it would trigger tumbler to create thumbnails, so that's one possibility it might freeze, another one is when you copile some stuff and you keep it open it sometimes might freez too.
<nikolam> But I don't know if it is related to freezing last night and exiting now
<nikolam> diogenes_, thanks for info, I'll see if I can have some more meaningfull report.
<diogenes_> no problem.
<c137_> #ubuntuusers
<xubuntu47w> anybody home? got a question about creating an openvpn connection - prolly easy - not getting a vpn tab, only a proxy one.
<xubuntu11w> how do I get the sound on my computer? can I hook it up to a bluetooth speaker? If so how can I set up bluetooth?
<swift110> sup
#xubuntu 2019-09-22
<Kumool> sup
 * Kumool nods
<swift110> how are you?
<Kumool> with a bit of a cold
<Kumool> and you good sir/madam?
<swift110> Kumool, that stinks and I'm a guy
<friendlyGoat> i've noticed my computer has been getting slower the longer i have it on lately and its been bothering me, i've tried to adjust my swappiness but its still happening. it typically happens if my computers on for 2 days or so and i'd like if it stopped getting slower the longer it was on.
<friendlyGoat> anyone know how i'd go about fixing that?
<swift110> friendlyGoat, what are the specs of your machine?
<friendlyGoat> lemme check
<friendlyGoat> took a pic of my computer summary on hardinfo
<friendlyGoat> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/399860712261943296/625138496025395221/Screenshot_from_2019-09-21_20-16-41.png
<swift110> friendlyGoat, hmm it would help if you put an ssd into it
<friendlyGoat> i dont have access to that unfortunately.
<friendlyGoat> this didnt seem to be a problem before but i've noticed it happening the past few days.
<Kumool> just one core?
<swift110> could be you are using more ram than normal
<friendlyGoat> i think that could be the case due to firefox. i keep firefox open 99% of the time with a few tabs.
<Kumool> did you run htop, vmstat, swapinfo?
<Kumool> checked all of those?
<friendlyGoat> going to, one sec.
<friendlyGoat> will pastebin the results to you
<Kumool> firefox memory leaks like crazy
<friendlyGoat> gonna take a hot minute, gotta install those commands you recommended
<friendlyGoat> also yeeeeah i think i saw that mentioned around before, i sure hope it aint a memory leak!
<Kumool> dont htop, better ps -aux && vmstat && swapinfo
<friendlyGoat> ahh alright gonna do that instead then
<Kumool> don't worry, it probably is a memory leak, just restart firefox
<swift110> yeah thats cool
<friendlyGoat> also if it helps at all my swappiness is 20 cause i've seen that recommended around and that seemed like it'd be a good fit for my 4GB of ram and 8GB of swap space.
<Kumool> 1.10ghz is worse than a phone though, so firefox should be unbearable to use (I know, my laptop is almost 1.10)
<swift110> goodness
<swift110> I have worse laptops
<swift110> like I have a laptop from 2002 that has 200 mb ram
<Kumool> :O
<Kumool> holy crap dude
<friendlyGoat> i got a big list of stuff running but under all of it it says swapinfo: command not found
<Kumool> send that to a museum
<friendlyGoat> also ooooo thats old!
<friendlyGoat> i have some old computers here and there and one i run as a home server but i never checked its specs tbh
<Kumool> yeah, swapinfo is a freebsd command, i got confused
<friendlyGoat> lil old thing i bought from the school nearby for 10 bucks, its from 2004, i run some discord bots and host files on it + pihole. i love my old debian dino~
<friendlyGoat> runs with a CRT and everything under my desk
<friendlyGoat> https://pastebin.com/bcU46LPn
<friendlyGoat> results of the command you asked me to run
<Kumool> swapon -s
<Kumool> but just take a picture of htop
<Kumool> much better
<Kumool> there was a command that showed system info but i forgot it
<swift110> yeah
<swift110> I have been using an x60 as my daily driver for about 2 months now
<Kumool> I've been using youtube-dl with mpv as a wrapper for all videos
<friendlyGoat> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/399860712261943296/625141649684693022/unknown.png
<friendlyGoat> my htop results
<Kumool> well, you are using a bit of swap
<Kumool> swap, unless its ssd, will slow down your system
<friendlyGoat> ahhh. my swappiness is set to 20, should i change that?
<swift110> oh cool
<swift110> yes friendlyGoat and close those tabs
<Kumool> get one tab extension
<Kumool> its a good one
<Kumool> man... I hate browsers
<Kumool> why arent there any good browsers
<friendlyGoat> gonna look into it, and what do you think my swappiness should be?
<Kumool> no clue!
<Kumool> :)
<friendlyGoat> ohh i think i know a good extension for this, there was one i used to have that locked tabs i wasnt using so they werent all loaded at once
<Kumool> oh yeah
<Kumool> get that
<Kumool> managing firefox is a bit of a chore
<friendlyGoat> i usually have open two email tabs, youtube, and twitter, twitter is the buggiest so that must reeeally be eating up my memory
<Kumool> I always block javascript
<Kumool> yeah
<Kumool> I open twitter and immediately close it after
<Kumool> I have bitlbee with a #twitter_user channel
<swift110> good idea Kumool
<Kumool> so no need to open twitter
<Kumool> and bitlbee is light
<Kumool> use claws mail (or any really), and lower your security so you can use imap
<Kumool> or hell, use your phone instead
<Kumool> use mpv http://youtube.url/ instead of watching in browser
<remline> Whoa, I just looked at the manual page for mpv. Longest man page ever!
<Kumool> and uhh, that's all of my tricks to have a somewhat pleasant experience on a potato laptop
<Kumool> yeah it has a lot of features
<Kumool> but what you want is to configure youtube-dl so it loads the firefox cookies
<remline> I didn't know it could take URLs directly, that is handy (my laptop is old and slow, too)
<Kumool> and a --mark-watched
<Kumool> https://bitbucket.org/lalalan/openurl/src/master/openurl.brc this is my wrapper for opening irc urls
<swift110> back
<nikolam> I installed Eiciel to set ACL permissions (wanted users to r/w folder , not everyone) but I got installed 'nautilus' with it.
<nikolam> Now when I click to open folder on right click on Firefox downloads, I get nautilus started instead of Thunar.
<nikolam> any way to disable nautilus starting
<nikolam> hm seems that one visit to "Preferred applications" in Xfce control panel fix it.. I'll see.
<nikolam> Nope, it opens downloaded file in nautilus, instead of opening it in archive manager, for example..
<nikolam> for ta.gz downloaded in Firefox it opens it right into archiver, but .xz archive, instead to be opened in the archiver, opens as download location in nautilus
<diogenes_> nikolam, https://i.imgur.com/Z3DCufH.png
<nikolam> diogenes_, good idea but I don't think it's about Firefox. It's set "always ask" for .xz, but it doesn't ask. I think nautilus forced itself to be default opener, somewhere else in the user profile
<diogenes_> nikolam, look in dconf-editor
<diogenes_> file-chooser or something.
<nikolam> I uninstalled nautilus and it is now. Seems that nautilus and it's addons are actualy not needed for eiciel to work
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> but I solved ACL on folder for users with " sudo setfacl -m "g:users:rw" /share " , anyway
<nikolam> but I still don't get right permissiond on /share forlder as member of "users" group.maybe after logoff/logon.
<jarnos> I wonder, if Gnome keyring does work with chromium-browser in Xubuntu (18.04)? Reference: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/483522/111181
<jarnos> Anyway, if I do automatic login, some password is asked (first time) unless I use --password-store=basic.
<jarnos> But is it normal that chromium-browser changes '~/.config/chromium/Default/Login Data' even if '--password-store=basic' is not used in Xubuntu?
<swift110> good morning
<svargas> Hi guys, I'm trouble with a keyboard layouts on Xubuntu 18.04. If I use multiple keyboard layouts and switch between them default keyboard shortcuts don't work in vs code e.g., copy line down -- shift + control + alt + down arrow. When only using the system layout shortcuts work fine. I suspect there may be a limit on the number of key combinations permitted with input mode. Any ideas how to get this working? Many thanks
<svargas> + I've just tested this. Through xfce4-keyboard-settings -- using multiple keyboard layouts the maximum keys in combination is 3, using the system layout has no limitation
<Kumool> use the system layout then
<svargas> thanks @Kumul. Yes, that's what I'm doing at the moment but it isn't ideal as I need other layout to type in other (human) languages
<Kumool> svargas: this is in my ~/.xprofile setxkbmap -model latitude -layout us,us -variant dvorak-alt-intl,intl -option grp:shift_caps_toggle,grp_led:num,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<Kumool> shift_caps_toggle works well enough
<Kumool> but I don't have a complicated setup
<Kumool> atm i switched from xfce though
<svargas> thanks for that. I'll give it a try
<Kumool> you just need to add more layouts and variants, and change the model to your specific keyboard
<Kumool> select system on keyboard settings
<svargas> Thanks. That's how I had it configured. With more layouts I get the problem of only combinations of 3 keys working. I have to go back to the system keyboard layout to make key combinations of 4 or more to work
<svargas> I've been having to change to system layout when I need to change languages which isn't ideal
<Kumool> what languages?
<Kumool> usually intl is enough for tildes and so on
<Kumool> unless you gotta deal with asian languages
<Kumool> Anyway, i've never gone farther than that, hopefully someone else can help you
<recon_dsk> fuck EFI !!!!!
<recon_dsk> well, fuck this, back to square one and refucking install
<recon_dsk> more and more windows like every year
<recon_dsk> got a problem, reinstall
<lenzeor> I have a question:
<lenzeor> Why the mouse?
<gnrp> lenzeor: Guess you have to ask that more in the #xfce channel?
